# !~Club 5770~!



## cs_maan

Thanks to Toonshorty for the new header!

"Since there is already a 58XX club and no 57XX club, I figured I would start a place for us 5770 guys. Here I will keep track of our 5770 owners and the feats these cards can perform! Just post with your card maker/clocks and I will keep track the best I can!







" - VcheeZ

A great thankyou to VcheeZ for starting out this club and I wish him the best of luck with his new family









Thanks too to Daney for all his hard work updating the club before cs_maan took over.

UPDATE: You must now use the submission form in order to join the club.

CLUB 5770 VIP LIST








*Top 5 OC's (Single Card)









#1 - CL3P20 HIS 1124/1359.9 @ 1.337v
#2 - singh_shady Asus 1120/1400 @ 1.35v
#3 - keenan XFX 5770 1100/1450
#4 - firestormcomputers MSI 1070/1400 @ 1.35v
#5 - Hennessy Sapphire 1060/1430 @ 1.3v

*Want to get on the Top 5? If so, provide me with a Furmark/Kombustor 3:00 minute validation!*


*

*Single Cards:*
ericeod Asus 5770
Zensou Asus 5770
XAnarchy XFX 5770 @ 960/1445
wolzen Asus 5770
Snowman1989 Gigabyte 5770 @ 950/1400
Spaghetti Monster Sapphire 5770
zaeric19 HIS 5770
savagebunny Sapphire 5770 950/1370
Retoric Sapphire 5770 960/1445
Phaseshift Sapphire 5770
elito Gigabyte 5770
theo.gr 5770
jeffro 5770
keenan XFX 5770 1100/1450
Flux Sapphire 5770 950/1300 @ 1.125v
tangcoral Sapphire 5770
Drake.L Sapphire 5770
brooze113 HIS 5770
ultralord910 PowerColor 5770
stetsonaw Sapphire 5770
Mitchell7 Asus 5770
Raul-7 5770
Camoo 5770
Starman27 5770
Tech-Boy 5770
iSpark 5770
Toonshorty 5770
Xelios 5770
Washingtoneon Sapphire 5770
Azakai Diamond 5770
Sirrush XFX 5770
moins Sapphire 5770
GOTFrog Sapphire 5770
Lee79 5770
Aiemond XFX 5770
MeRcChRiS Asus 5770
T D PowerColor 5770
BradF1979 HIS 5770
liermam XFX 5770
ovyeminem Gigabyte 5770
el gappo Sapphire 5770
kylzer XFX 5770
E_man XFX 5770 960/1400
liermam XFX 5770
qTAP Sapphire 5770
Rampage Jackson XFX 5770
h2k47 Gigabyte 5770
5291Crash Sapphire 5770
crackzattic Sapphire 5770
Biscuits_N_Gravy XFX 5770
Mastiffman Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770
shadowk Sapphire 5770
darklink XFX 5770
♠♠Spade♠♠ Diamond 5770
Tarthal Sapphire 5770
wdlax11 XFX 5770
backhandslap Sapphire 5770
ItsAlive Gigabyte 5770
trexxcrap HIS 5770
Stevinchy XFX 5770
Rizzle MSI 5770
CJRhoades Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770
Logical Civilian XFX 5770
dragonxwas Sapphire 5770
Rinja XFX 5770
Daney Asus 5770
IdPlease MSI 5770
Volvo Asus 5770
nexxusty Gigabyte 5770 1025/1400
Dilyn Sapphire 5770
kpo6969 Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770
bengore XFX 5770
Swoosh19 Sapphire 5770
Humble Pie PowerColor 5770 950/1200
mikeml HIS 5770
Liselotte Asus 5770 850/1200
eseb1 HIS 5770 850/1200
rtop2 Asus 5770 950/1400
bootscamp XFX 5770 850/1200
bluecraze Sapphire 5770
maximus20895 Sapphire 5770
Bunneh Sapphire 5770 940/1360 @1.125v
muledeer XFX 5770 1050/1400 @1.25v
Richenbals HIS 5770 900/1300
dp28688 XFX 5770
gamer11200 Sapphire 5770 850/1200
amstech XFX 925/1390
The_Indian Sapphire 850/1200
Visceral Asus 1003/1371 @ 1.287v
Kjekse XFX 850/1200
xShishy Asus 950/1400
IntelConvert XFX 850/1200
ovyeminem Gigabyte 960/1375 @ 1.274v
TheOcelot XFX 1005/1352 @ 1.2v
XtremeKh XFX 850/1200
J0z3 XFX 850/1200
xz1817z Sapphire 850/1200
Jammo2k5 XFX 950/1435
Renesis_8 Sapphire 910/1300 @ 1.125v
fassasome HIS 849/1200
MagnoRoX XFX 850/1200
Blooddrunk XFX 850/1200
Thamko Sapphire 960/1445 @ 1.125v
Jura55ic XFX 850/1200
JEmmaB 945/1345 @ 1.125v
camocamel Sapphire 990/1375 @ 1.225v
NavS XFX 850/1200
Starbuck5000 Sapphire 850/1200
fenwaypark04 XFX 850/1200
SgtSpike XFX 850/1200
Giac XFX 955/1300
IamWedge Sapphire 850/1200
YangerD Sapphire 850/1200
ryboto XFX 850/1200
Jrice00 Asus 850/1200
MoMurda HIS 850/1200
linkin93 XFX 850/1200
Eur0-5isu Asus 850/1200
xBISHOPx Sapphire 850/1200
voodoo861 XFX 850/1200
Theory XFX 850/1200
SFaznSpEEdSTeR XFX 850/1200
The.Hollow XGX 850/1200
smokinson Sapphire 850/1200
[email protected] Sapphire 850/1200
BeOtCh XFX 850/1200
smokinson Sapphire 850/1200
Dradien XFX 1000/1401 @ 1.35v
DJEndet XFX 960/1375 @ 1.125v
Freaknbp Sapphire 850/1200
Zig-Zag XFX 850/1200
kuri Sapphire 850/1200
Laughingman123 XFX 1000/1200 @ 1.35v
Open Up & Say Ahh Sapphire 850/1200
rockr69 XFX 1025/1450 @ 1.2v
BradleyKZN Diamond 850/1200
Sim40 XFX 960/1325 @ 1.125v
chiron MSI 960/1200 @ 1.2v
qisoed XFX 950/1200 @ 1.125v
Sparkster83 Sapphire 960/1300 @ 1.125v
princedwi Sapphire 1001/1391 @ 1.2v
chillgreg Sapphire 850/1200
Leon777 HIS 900/1300 @ 1.35v
i7Stealth1366 XFX 850/1200
TagUrToast Sapphire 1000/1200 @ 1.125v
ShadowFire Sapphire 960/1350 @ 1.125v
Speedma11229 Asus 850/1200
Cilraaz XFX 850/1200
b0klau XFX 850/1200
Emu105 XFX 950/1400
mecanic07 XFX 960/1315
Klemy Sapphire 850/1200
Lupo XFX 850/1200
Fallen Angel -X PowerColor 920/1300 @ 1.125v
Fatalityxz PowerColor 850/1200
KimbaWLion HIS 850/1200
mark205 XFX 875/1300 @ 1.125v
zidave XFX 900/1350 @ 1.125v
caste1200 XFX 950/1300
Lulzcakes110 Sapphire 960/1445
lznastY XFX 850/1200
iCeMaN57 XFX 850/1200
yakub0 Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.275v
blangblang XFX 850/1200
spell Sapphire 850/1200
CULLEN Gigabyte 960/1400
Kye7 MSI 985/1310 @ 1.25v
weasel555 Sapphire 850/1200
Zitekash XFX 850/1200
Trikster04 XFX 850/1200
zetswei MSI 1055/1400 @ 1.35v
Mike431635 Sapphire 1020/1450 @ 1.25v
thestoic ATI 850/1200 @ 1.125v
MikusX Asus 960/1302 @ 1.225v
RockingGoat Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.125v
cha0s89 Sapphire 1001/1400 @ 1.225v
lion_sta HIS 850/1200
alkusoittow XFX 875/1300
newdude Sapphire 850/1200
DemonSnake MSI 850/1200 @ 1.2v
Probbi MSI 850/1200
Saucy XFX 850/1200
Hapz HIS 1000/1300 @ 1.26v
Adax MSI 1020/1400 @ 1.3v
Fruity-Flakes Sapphire 960/1200 @ 1.17v
Princessofnurgle Sapphire 850/1200
roosenquist 950/1435
flashbulb XFX 850/1200
deadjc MSI 940/1400
cs_maan XFX 1000/1380 @ 1.25v
Halefor MSI 960/1400
Saucy ATI 950/1300 @ 1.212v
Jras HIS 850/1200
Rhezuss Sapphire 860/1200
Blackhawk4 MSI 850/1200
Nemesis_2k7 HIS 1050/1340 @ 1.35v
deerleg Gigabyte 920/1355
Sarky XFX 850/1200
mauley Asus 950/1350 @ 1.2v
CL3P20 HIS 1110/1370 @ 1.337v
Shev7chenko Diamond 925/1300 @ 1.125v
dalian[gr] Sapphire 1030/1400
hooah212002 MSI 875/1200
tathar26 Sapphire 960/1400 @ 1.125v
enzolt HIS 915/1200 @ 1.125v
Tekman XFX 960/1445
Dsrt Asus 950/1302 @ 1.237v
sleepergsr Asus 920/1300 @ 1.225v
juryben Sapphire 950/1400
rezakuroo Sapphire 960/1300 @ *0.95v*
Photograph Gigabyte 850/1200
rsfkevski Sapphire 925/1350
haziqk10 Sapphire 850/1200
nuniksais Sapphire 850/1200
spice003 MSI 960/1300 @ 1.2v
haziqk10 Sapphire 940/1350
R0-sham-bo XFX 900/1300 @ 1.2v
clee413 XFX 850/1200
CallmeRoth Asus 1000/1435 @ 1.3v
t3haxle Sapphire 950/1265
firestormcomputers MSI 1050/1400 @ 1.274v
vinaypro MSI *720*/*1152* @ 1.274v
Hennessy Sapphire 1060/1430 @ 1.3v
seb246784 XFX 850/1200
SimpleTech Gigabyte 972/1266
JonnyFenix XFX 850/1200
jetplane48 XFX 850/1200
ObviousCat HIS 950/1300
sP00N Powercolor 850/1200
spatchin XFX 1010/1430
Isudvm XFX 960/1350 @ 1.174v
Naraski MSI 950/1300
Ipwnnubletz Diamond 850/1200
Dinko75 Diamond 875/1300
redskinlgnd MSI 850/1300
ObviousCat HIS 960/1290
voodoo71 MSI 850/1200
DaveA50 Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.2v
hermitmaster MSI 875/1200 @ 1.2v
billy z MSI 1050/1400 @ 1.299v
XtachiX XFX 960/1445 @ 1.225v
MiksuX Asus 950/1300 @ 1.225v
Bleep XFX 875/1300
Tuxi Asus 1050/1350 @ 1.25v
JimmyBananers HIS 925/1265
Tzbob Asus 1000/1360
M1A1 Sapphire 850/1200
swat565 Sapphire 850/1200
majikmaynayz MSI 875/1200
Wassap Sapphire 850/1200
Hubwub ATI 850/1200 @ 1.125v
Strangg1 MSI 1000/1400 @ 1.25v
Jyr Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.25v
Porter_ XFX 1000/1445 @ 1.2v
PCSarge XFX 1000/1400
houseofbugs MSI 1000/1800 @ 1.25
Buddyboy XFX 850/1333
greenoc Sapphire 942/1409 @ 1.125
Karasu ATI 960/1300 @ 1.2v
Xeizell Asus 850/1200
Kilralpine XFX 1000/1350 @ 1.25v
PC Gamer MSI 875/1200 @ 0.95v
Antipesto93 Powercolor 930/1225 @ 1.12v
Ro-sham-bo XFX 960/1380
skillsize Sapphire 955/1340
Bamby MSI 990/1375 @ 1.25v
De-Zant HIS 850/1200
sendblink23 XFX 850/1200 @ 1.2v
DefiedV MSI 850/1200
H3llRaiserBR 1010/1400 @ 1.25v
onnetz Sapphire 957/1348 @ 1.2v
Dockery Sapphire 950/1435 @ 1.0v
omari79 Gigabyte 850/1200
Koogiking MSI 950/1300 @ 1.25v
XReflection XFX 895/1300
void Sapphire 905/1300
Arsin XFX 875/1300
hardly MSI 1030/1400 @ 1.3v
aleksve Sapphire 860/1200
SigSauer ATI 950/1250 @ 1.2v
mr strawberry Asus 850/1200
HAGNK PowerColor 960/1330
hbeevers Asus 900/1240 @ 1.2v
Jitsan Sapphire 850/1200
CrazySiL XFX 1000/1325 @ 1.35
BlackVenom MSI 875/1200 @ 1.2v
Ceadderman XFX 850/1200








*Top 5 OC's (Crossfire)








#1 - Bo_Punk_2.0 2x MSI 1050/1350 @ 1.337v
#2 - Contagion 2x Sapphire 1030/1400 @1.3v
#3 - Lord Xeb 2x Asus 1030/1400 @ 1.32v
#4 - cmolson 2x XFX 1030/1400 @ 1.325v
#5 - xquisit 2x XFX 5770 @ 1015/1400 @ 1.225v

*

**Want to get on the Top 5? If so, provide me with a Furmark/Kombustor 3:00 minute validation!*
*

*Crossfire:*
VCheeZ 2x HIS 5770 @ 950/1400
That guy3 2x 5770 Sapphire, XFX
Blaze051806 2x 5770
kkbob33 2x 5770 930/1300
SonDa5 2x Sapphire 5770
Gen 2x 5770
smoothjk 2x 5770
BigBruiserAl 2x 5770
Jeffro442 2x 5770
Fatty Beef 2x 5770
Coldharbour 2x 5770
metalrulz 2x XFX 5770
Toan 2x Sapphire 5770
JDMfanatic 2x Sapphire 5770
Matt*S. XFX 5770 & HIS 5770
xquisit 2x XFX 5770 @ 1015/1400 @ 1.225v
hexcode99 2x Sapphire 5770
PlantDizzle 2x 5770
Seraphic 2x Sapphire 5770
smash_mouth01 2x Sapphire 5770
McTw1st 2x Gigabyte 5770
Sbeu 2x 5770
fireisdangerous84 2x Sapphire 5770
jacedaface 2x Sapphire 5770
Karlz3r 2x Sapphire 5770
djohny24 HIS 5770 & Sapphire 5770
USAFFCC 2x Asus 5770
Asmola 2x HIS 5770
shadow19935 XFX 5770 & Sapphire 5770
Nawtheph 2x Sapphire 5770
AMOCO 2x Sapphire 5770
ryanrenolds08 Asus 5770 & Sapphire 5770
Cook1 2x XFX 5770
nub 2x Asus 5770
M3T4LM4N222 2x XFX 5770
Paulwog 2x Gigabyte 5770 850/1200
sprower 2x HIS 5770 900/1400
coldharbour 2x XFX 5770
whitekidney 2x XFX 5770 950/1400
Johnyru 2x XFX 5770
[email protected]'D Asus 5770 & MSI 5770
JuMp_Leads 2x ASUS 850/1200
Dixson01974 2x Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.225v
Contagion 2x Sapphire 1030/1400 @1.3v
Raul-7 2x XFX 850/1200
DennyOwnzU 2x Sapphire 900/1445 @ 1.125v
rolatyor 2x XFX 850/1445 @ 1.125v
masustic 2x Sapphire 950/1300
izzy 2x Sapphire 850/1200
KilrBe3 2x XFX 965/1350 @ 1.125v
rakista 2x PowerColor 875/1225 @ 1.125v
Roboduck 2x XFX 990/1400 @ 1.274v
Lord Xeb 2x Asus 1030/1400 @ 1.32v
Fifth 2x XFX 960/1435
Roboduck 2x XFX 990/1400 @ 1.274v
cmolson 2x XFX 1030/1400 @ 1.325v
Vbp6us 2x XFX 850/1200
Fredy 2x Asus 950/1300 @ 1.2v
Bo_Punk_2.0 2x MSI 1050/1350 @ 1.337v
ArxAnjel 2x Sapphire 850/1200
newpc 2x HIS 1000/1400 @ 1.25v
Photograph 2x Gigabyte 850/1200
un1b4ll 2x HIS 850/1200
superbabosheki 2x MSI 975/1250 @ 1.25v
dvnczyk 2x Sapphire 850/1200
Theory 2x XFX 850/1200
Aestylis 2x ATI 850/1200
Postama 2x Sapphire 850/1200 @ 1.00v
hitman1985 2x Sapphire 850/1200
pewpewlazer 2x Sapphire 875/1225 @ 1.15v
Inimical 2x XFX 950/1350 @ 1.125v
Herbie08 2x XFX 875/1300
DeaDLock 2x XFX 850/1200
MaxFTW 2x XFX 850/1200
ficklebrau 2x Sapphire 925/1320
Rosaki 2x MSI 950/1300 @ 1.2v
Lunchbox 2x HIS 5770
stoned-llama 2x XFX 875/1300 @ 1.125v
bahrieinn 2x Asus 850/1200
sugarmankie 2x XFX 940/1275 @ 1.237v
The Sun Wedge 2x Sapphire 950/1350
spinejam 2x XFX 1000/1400
cobaltdan 2x Sapphire 850/1200
Wolranker 2x Sapphire 850/1200
melantha 2x Sapphire 1003/1250
Serious_Don 2x XFX 850/1200
mth91 Visiontek/Powercolor 850/1200
Obakemono 2x Sapphire 850/1200
mayford5 2x XFX 850/1200
peeinginthepool 2x Sapphire 850/1200
Jason_B 2x Sapphire 950/1400 @ 1.25v
Casper123 1x HIS 950/1400 + 1x Sapphire 850/1200
Elblonko 2x XFX 1000/1350 @ 1.237v
kejuliao2030 2x XFX 960/1400 @ 1.2v
novafox23 2x XFX 1000/1300 @ 1.25v
[EX3]CobraXP 2x MSI 1000/1300 @ 1.299v
ingkiller 2x Gigabyte 955/1400
CODENAME: KILO 2x ATI 900/1385
bradey 2x Sapphire 949/1301 @ 1.125
WannaBeOCer 2x XFX 5770 960/1300
VENT1ON 2x MSI 1000/1300 @ 1.3v
mypg0306 2x MSI 875/1200 @ 1.125v

*TriFire:*
Hohlik PL 3x Sapphire 930c @ 1.315v
ALIGN 3x Sapphire 850/1200 @ 1.125v
drbrownfinger 3x Sapphire 1050/1450 @ 1.29v

*QuadPumped:*










DX11 Benchmarks

Why VcheeZ went 5770

If you're thinking of getting a 5770 but don't quite know what you want yet, take a look at CM690's review of the 5770. It may just change your mind!

Sig Badge!
!~Club 5770~!

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[[CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-club-5770-a.html"]!~Club 5770~![/URL][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Note from coffeejunky:* Thread ownership changed to cs_maan


----------



## ericeod

I have the ASUS 5770 in my HTPC. So far I am only running stock.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I will have an Asus 5770!


----------



## Zensou

I ordered an Asus 5770 card yesterday. I saw VCheeZ's thread and bought it, lol. Should be coming soon.


----------



## XAnarchy

XFX 5770 @ 960/1445.

Soon to be crossfired!


----------



## wolzen

i have a asus 5770 being shipped to me. the wait is killing me i have to use a macintosh computer in the meantime since my previous graphic card died.


----------



## Snowman1989

Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770 900/1300 but I sometimes go to 950/1400.


----------



## Spritanium

Hopefully I can join this club soon...seems like a great little card, and the price is oh so right.


----------



## VCheeZ

List updated


----------



## PlantDizzle

-Reserved-

Got my two 5770's today!

Here they are in action!













































Since plugging these babys in,
I have seen a dramatic change from my 4870 512mb.

I have to wait till christmas though to get the 2nd 5770 back in my case.
But i defiantly am a crossfire owner of the 5770!

So add me to that list ;]


----------



## camoo

Cant wait to order mine cause i really need a new card... (8500GT!)


----------



## Lord Xeb

That is going to be a HUGE upgrade man.


----------



## That_guy3

I have 2 on the way for crossfire add me up there Mr. Cheeze

And mine are 850 cores, 1 Sapphire and one XFX









I only got them because 1. They are fast!!! and 2. if you seen the reviews they scale between 88% and mid 90%. Seriously amazing!


----------



## smoothjk

Can I join even if I'm not completely happy with it right now? Maybe I will be in a month or two when we finally get some real drivers haha.

I have a HIS Radeon 5770. Autotune clocked it to 950/1435 (seems stable in benchmarks, but probably not going to keep it here 24/7).


----------



## VCheeZ

List updated!


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoothjk* 
Can I join even if I'm not completely happy with it right now? Maybe I will be in a month or two when we finally get some real drivers haha.

I have a HIS Radeon 5770. Autotune clocked it to 950/1435 (seems stable in benchmarks, but probably not going to keep it here 24/7).

Why are you unhappy with it? Everything i ordered which is my mobo and both GPUs should be here by thursday or friday at the latest. I just know they will perform well as Vcheez never posted anything bad thus far!


----------



## That_guy3

Sorry for the double post cheez, BUT

BUMP and we need you to make a sig link that looks cool for our club!


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
Sorry for the double post cheez, BUT

BUMP and we need you to make a sig link that looks cool for our club!

I will work on that right after I finish up the podcast


----------



## Spaghetti Monster

I ordered 1 Sapphire 5770 overnight. Should be here tomorrow afternoon. I can't wait to get it. I think I'll buy a new mobo and a second card in a few months for CF too.

Is there any way to unlock the voltage on a non-Asus card? If not I guess I can settle with what ever the CCC gives me ;p


----------



## Snowman1989

So I read on the MSI Afterburner forums that version 1.4 can override the CCC clock limit, but it gets rid of powerplay, which is what clocks it at 175/300, and i kinda like that feature, so has anyone with an ASUS or MSI card been able to go past 960 in CCC? Cause then i'll just flash it. MSI Afterburner 1.4 isn't out yet, it's still under development by the way.


----------



## Spritanium

Do any of you guys play l4d?

Got any benchmarks for it? I'm definitely buying the card, I'm just curious.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
Sorry for the double post cheez, BUT

BUMP and we need you to make a sig link that looks cool for our club!

Done!


----------



## Retoric

Sapphire [email protected]/1445


----------



## That_guy3

So cheez you want to hear some crap, I ordered

My 2 GPUs, and the UD3p all on the same day

UD3p will be here tomorrow which came from CA on the egg, And also one GPU will come tomorrow as well, The thing is my second GPU wont be here until the Thursday, Which I guess gives me one day to screw around with a single card.


----------



## coffeejunky

Added this thread to the clubs list








Also, I'm really considering getting one of these


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Added this thread to the clubs list








Also, I'm really considering getting one of these









I say go for it!


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retoric* 
Sapphire [email protected]/1445










Hey....howd you get your overclock to show on GPU-Z? I have mine at 960/1300 but it still shows as 850/1200


----------



## savagebunny

Sapphire 5770 only 1 for now, getting another one soon. Still in the mail so stock clocks


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
Hey....howd you get your overclock to show on GPU-Z? I have mine at 960/1300 but it still shows as 850/1200


I think there may be a few glitches with the 5000 series cards and GPU-Z which are being worked on.

Refer to this thread at TPU:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106483


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
I think there may be a few glitches with the 5000 series cards and GPU-Z which are being worked on.

Refer to this thread at TPU:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106483

I got the one from the wizard guy and it worked, thanks.


----------



## zaeric19

Ive got a HIS 5770 at the moment, I am probably going to get a second one before the end of the year, already got mine at 960/1290. Is anyone else having problems getting past about 1300 for the memory? I wish I could get 1400 on memory


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaeric19* 
Ive got a HIS 5770 at the moment, I am probably going to get a second one before the end of the year, already got mine at 960/1290. Is anyone else having problems getting past about 1300 for the memory? I wish I could get 1400 on memory









Well, my HIS one hit 950/1435 on CCC autotune, but it crashed after playing Street Fighter 4 for 30 minutes. So maybe my memory should be lower, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That_guy3* 
Why are you unhappy with it? Everything i ordered which is my mobo and both GPUs should be here by thursday or friday at the latest. I just know they will perform well as Vcheez never posted anything bad thus far!

I'm fine with the performance, and it's a quiet card, too. Initially, I was in heaven.

But there are still glaring driver issues where the mouse cursor will randomly blow up in size, or your system might crash when watching fullscreen videos (e.g., on Hulu). It works fine in games, though. I'm hopeful it's just a matter of time before drivers fix these issues.


----------



## phaseshift

just got mine in 10 minutes ago.


----------



## snow cakes

nice club cheezy







+1 rp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaeric19* 
Ive got a HIS 5770 at the moment, I am probably going to get a second one before the end of the year, already got mine at 960/1290. Is anyone else having problems getting past about 1300 for the memory? I wish I could get 1400 on memory









are 2x 5770's better than a single 5850?


----------



## elito

Gigabyte 5770 - running stock..but can do 950/1350 easily..


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
are 2x 5770's better than a single 5850?

In almost all tests, yes.

BTW, does anyone else have problems getting the card perfectly locked in? In my case (CM 690), I can only snap in the bottom slot and not the top. Odd considering the popularity of the case...


----------



## VCheeZ

List is up to date! How many of you with single cards are planning to crossfire?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
List is up to date! How many of you with single cards are planning to crossfire?

Me, once i get a better CPU, get a Crossfire motherboard and get a better power supply...so that's going to be a while.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I cannot validate my core or memory clocks ( GPU-z is not picking up any change when I clearly overclocked it....). But right now I am at 1000/1410!


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I cannot validate my core or memory clocks ( GPU-z is not picking up any change when I clearly overclocked it....). But right now I am at 1000/1410!

Try this. (Attached) I got it from powertech or something and now it shows my overclocks. When it works post a screenie of GPUZ i wanna see.


----------



## brooze113

looks like I might be joining the club as newegg doesn't have anymore 5850 to replace my rma


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
List is up to date! How many of you with single cards are planning to crossfire?

Id plan trifire if I colud. But i cant







Sighs


----------



## Zensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


List is up to date! How many of you with single cards are planning to crossfire?


I am. Once I get enough cash for a new CPU,RAM, Mobo, and 5770.


----------



## Snowman1989

Whats the voltage limit on these cards? How high can I go til its not safe?


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am going Xfire

Here is my card now:


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
List is up to date! How many of you with single cards are planning to crossfire?

I am, once I can find a good deal on another HIS 5770 (first price drop? good bundle deal or rebate?). I come close to pulling the trigger every day haha.


----------



## procpuarie

i wanted to get a 5850, but since they are all sold out, i am going to get one of these and crossfire later!


----------



## SonDa5

I'm thinking about going Xfire. Just not sure if it is better than my HD5850. I like Xfire. Has to work though.

One of you guys should start up a 1GHZ 5770 club.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sweet. My card @ current clocks are not going above 66C!


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Sweet. My card @ current clocks are not going above 66C!

At auto fan? Whats the max temp on these cards?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Sweet. My card @ current clocks are not going above 66C!


Sounds kind of toasty.

Can you post a GPU-Z shot of your temps under full load with a small window of Furmark showing at least 20 (1200 seconds) minutes?

I want to see the details.

Thank you.


----------



## Zensou

Update: Now running @ 960/1445


----------



## Gen

Does these not require external power? Also, what kind of temps you guys getting ( idle\\load, stock\\overclocked)?


----------



## theo.gr

i have one !!!CONNECT3D.i did 17,5k on 06,58k on 03 and 10k on [email protected]/1400!!
ADD ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


Sounds kind of toasty.

Can you post a GPU-Z shot of your temps under full load with a small window of Furmark showing at least 20 (1200 seconds) minutes?

I want to see the details.

Thank you.










mine idles @27,LOAD @86 furmark after 5 [email protected],35 volts!!!
Keep in mind that one of 2 heatpipes of my musashi isnt working


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


mine idles @27,LOAD @86 furmark after 5 [email protected],35 volts!!!
Keep in mind that one of 2 heatpipes of my musashi isnt working

















How do you have a heatpipe "not working"?


----------



## Lord Xeb

A Mushashi does not fit onto a HD5770.... I had to remove some fins on mine then bend the heat pipes to get around the stacked DVI ports. After that, I am like... meh I am going with my stock and put my stock back on.


----------



## Blaze051806

http://images2e.snapfish.com/2323232...%3B59344nu0mrj

http://images2e.snapfish.com/2323232...B5%3A344nu0mrj

http://images2b.snapfish.com/2323232...B5%3B344nu0mrj

http://images2d.snapfish.com/2323232...%3B62344nu0mrj

http://images2e.snapfish.com/2323232...%3B63344nu0mrj










add me up Vcheez


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blaze051806*


http://images2e.snapfish.com/2323232...%3B59344nu0mrj

http://images2e.snapfish.com/2323232...B5%3A344nu0mrj

http://images2b.snapfish.com/2323232...B5%3B344nu0mrj

http://images2d.snapfish.com/2323232...%3B62344nu0mrj

http://images2e.snapfish.com/2323232...%3B63344nu0mrj

add me up Vcheez


Links are borked...

Edit: nevermind, they work now...


----------



## Blaze051806

took me about 7 hours to get drivers to work Gen lol!


----------



## Jeffro422

Can I join the club?









[email protected] 1000/1400 1.264


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
Can I join the club?

[email protected] 1000/1400 1.264

Is yours ASUS?


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
Is yours ASUS?


No, Sapphire. I'm using AMDGPU TOOL and MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
No, Sapphire. I'm using AMDGPU TOOL and MSI Afterburner.

[email protected] 1000/1400 *1.264*

Is the 1.264 your voltage?


----------



## Blaze051806

hey the - club 5770 - sig wont work for me? can someone post the old version i think vcheez put a new one up and it dont work


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowman1989*


Is the 1.264 your voltage?


No that's the launch code to enable the afterburners...









Yes.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*


No that's the launch code to enable the afterburners...









Yes.


I was just making sure, cause my stock volts are 1.125, so they seemed kinda high, but im still new to the GPU overclocking thing. Howd you get AMD GPU Tool to work? It says no device found for me.


----------



## Jeffro422

Make sure you're using the most up to date version otherwise I'm assuming it wouldn't support the 5XXX's

I'm pretty new to this too but the AMD GPU Tool allows unlocked clocks


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*


Make sure you're using the most up to date version otherwise I'm assuming it wouldn't support the 5XXX's

I'm pretty new to this too but the AMD GPU Tool allows unlocked clocks










Im using v0.9.8

What version are you using?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


A Mushashi does not fit onto a HD5770.... I had to remove some fins on mine then bend the heat pipes to get around the stacked DVI ports. After that, I am like... meh I am going with my stock and put my stock back on.


I think i ll do the same pal!
But only because while i was bending it,the hetapipe broke....





























Otherwise theres no way stock can ccompare on musashi either on performance or on noise...


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowman1989*


Im using v0.9.8

What version are you using?


Use the latest version!Instea u can just flash with the latest atitool the asus card and it will be unlocked for u w/o amd tool!!I did it and it works fine!


----------



## Snowman1989

So I used version 0.9.26 and I overclocked to 1000 MHz, it worked for like a second, and then my computer locked up. lol, ill raise the voltage next time.


----------



## Jeffro422

1.274 V


----------



## snow cakes

seems like there are alot of proud owners of this card, how does 2 of these cards in xfire scale? does anyone have tri-fire?


----------



## Mitchell7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


seems like there are alot of proud owners of this card, how does 2 of these cards in xfire scale? does anyone have tri-fire?


The scaling on Xfire is great while Tri-fire lacks a little according to Guru3D's review.


----------



## SonDa5

I'd like to see some of these stable at 1GHZ core.


----------



## VCheeZ

List updated!

And btw, many people with Asus and MSI bios have been running these at 1ghz or better


----------



## Snowman1989

Hey Cheez, can you find a tut or something to flash non MSI/ASUS 5770s to MSI/ASUS BIOS. I really want to hit 1 GHz stable, I can do it with AMD GPU Tool but I cant raise the voltage so my computer locks up.


----------



## Jeffro422

I am stable at 1ghz core speed with no bios changes. Use MSI Afterburner to change the voltage and AMD GPU Tool to change the clocks.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
I am stable at 1ghz core speed with no bios changes. Use MSI Afterburner to change the voltage and AMD GPU Tool to change the clocks.

I just tried Afterburner and it worked, so thanks, before it didnt want to and now it does, cool. But after overclocking past the CCC limit does your card still downclock to 157/300?


----------



## Jeffro422

Using AMD GPU Tool when you set those clock speeds it will no longed go to 157/300 when in 2d. I don't keep my card overclocked at 1000+ core then unless I'm benching or gaming. And incase you didn't know. You don't need to change anything in MSI Afterburner except the voltage and then only use AMD GPU Tool to change the clocks. Goodluck and happy overclocking







btw I think 1280mV is the redzone even though they say 1.4 is the max.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*


Using AMD GPU Tool when you set those clock speeds it will no longed go to 157/300 when in 2d. I don't keep my card overclocked at 1000+ core then unless I'm benching or gaming. And incase you didn't know. You don't need to change anything in MSI Afterburner except the voltage and then only use AMD GPU Tool to change the clocks. Goodluck and happy overclocking







btw I think 1280mV is the redzone even though they say 1.4 is the max.


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 









I feel like you troll so hard because your 5850 gets beat by 2 5770's

get


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
I feel like you troll so hard because your 5850 gets beat by 2 5770's

get










I'm not trolling.

I gave you rep+ for your good post.

Relax.


----------



## Toan

throw me up on the list =)

5770 crossfired while i wait for my 5870 to take its sweet time to get back to me


----------



## keenan

Just recieved my XFX HD5770, I can max out the CCC sliders t0 960/1445 so I know this card has some potential.

What else can I use to overclock it..? AMD Gpu tool gives an error "No Devices Attached" or something like that.

I've tried a boot cd to flash the Asus bios, but that does'nt work, goes to a certain point then just freezes. Tried various cd's and dvd's

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toan*


throw me up on the list =)

5770 crossfired while i wait for my 5870 to take its sweet time to get back to me


Isn't 5770 crossfire slightly faster than a 5870?


----------



## Toan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
Isn't 5770 crossfire slightly faster than a 5870?

idk i havnt done any tests yet but i plan on crossfire'ing another 5870 whenever i get my other one back and if i can ever find another 5870


----------



## That_guy3

My watercoolin is not in yet so this was done only with a [email protected] 3ghz on crappy intel cooler, And the GPUs are stock . I didnt wanna mess with it just yet. Crossfire FTW!!!


----------



## keenan

1000/1445

5 minutes furmark










First '06 run, was expecting 15K








http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12344731










Anyone know how to solve the giant mouse cursor bug..?

Edit// Add me to the list please XFX 5770 @ 1000/1445


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Just recieved my XFX HD5770, I can max out the CCC sliders t0 960/1445 so I know this card has some potential.

What else can I use to overclock it..? AMD Gpu tool gives an error "No Devices Attached" or something like that.

I've tried a boot cd to flash the Asus bios, but that does'nt work, goes to a certain point then just freezes. Tried various cd's and dvd's

Any help would be much appreciated


Not sure if that is a specific problem with the XFX card. I read about XFX HD4770 voltage chip software tuning problems like that. Not sure.

I am not sure the newest AMD GPU tool works for the HD5770. Based on what somebody posted it looked like it works.


----------



## savagebunny

Just got my 5770 in, and its one hell of a beast, did 4-5FPS avg better than my 4870(it couldn't OC worth nothing)

But damn for some odd reason, my 5770 runs really warm, with 50% fan speed and a 120x38 Panaflo blowing air into the fan on the card

EDIT: Just took it apart and damn, i love the RAM sinks


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


Not sure it that is a specific problem with the XFX card. I read about XFX HD4770 voltage chip software tuning problems like that. Not sure.

I am not sure the newest AMD GPU tool works for the HD5770. Based on what somebody posted it looked like it works.










Yes mate, got it working. Was just the old drivers..


----------



## Snowman1989

http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-GPU-...load-2383.html

0.9.26 works with my card.

0.9.8 said my device wasnt found so dont use that.


----------



## Mitchell7

I should be ordering an Asus 5770 on Monday then hopefully a 2nd next month.


----------



## keenan

Some watercooled action









1050/1445 .. 1.250V


----------



## SonDa5

Finally I find an awesome 3dMark06 score for single HD5770!!! Sweet!

Keenan please share the details on how you tweaked your HD5770.

drivers?
Cooling? Photos?

Very nice.


----------



## keenan

Alright, I used these drivers

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...icsdriver.aspx

Removed the stock cooler and used an old XSPC chipset cooler









http://www.xspc.biz/x2odeltav3chipset.php

First I opened MSI Afterburner, then set my voltage to 1.250V

While keeping it open I launched Amd Gpu Clock Tool and set the clock at 1050/1445

You can do that with the stock cooler aswell, just ramp it up to 100%

Hope that helps


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


First I opened MSI Afterburner, then set my voltage to 1.250V

While keeping it open I launched Amd Gpu Clock Tool and set the clock at 1050/1445


The link for driver doesn't work. What driver was it?

That is exactly how i would have done it. Awesome. You kick butt!!









Now I'm starting to get excited for the HD5770. After weeks and weeks of stalking it.


----------



## keenan

Absolutely, this little card beats my 4890 Vapor-X in all benchies and games

[Edit] Link fixed


----------



## gtsteviiee

just need to sell my current pccccc ><....


----------



## SonDa5

Keenan can you post some more benchmarks?

How about Vantage?

I really want to see a photo of your set up with the water block.

Take a look at GPU-Z and make sure your temps are good on all the voltage temps.
Sometimes replacing the stock cooling with another heat sink may imrprove core temps but the other voltage temps will be hurting. Can burn up card. Looking great so far.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Take a look at GPU-Z and make sure your temps are good on all the voltage temps.
Sometimes replacing the stock cooling with another heat sink may imrprove core temps but the other voltage temps will be hurting. Can burn up card. Looking great so far.

The stock cooler only cools the gpu, and it doesnt blow air over the memory so I think it should be fine









GPU-Z only has one temp reading and that is GPU temp..

Have never run Vantage before, but it's running now. Taking ages tho









Gimme a few minutes...


----------



## keenan

Hope this is up there where it matters..


----------



## XAnarchy

Could you crossfire a 5770 and a 5850?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Could you crossfire a 5770 and a 5850?

No. Different series.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
The stock cooler only cools the gpu

Have never run Vantage before, but it's running now. Taking ages tho










Vantage score seems a little low compared to your 3dMark06 score. Could be the drivers.

Looked at some photos of the stock HD5770 heat sink and it appears to make contact with a small device that is on the side of the GPU. Not sure what the device is but it does appear to make contact. Maby this device needs cooling? Not sure.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Could you crossfire a 5770 and a 5850?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
No. Different series.

I thought you could..


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I thought you could..









Every thing that I have read indicates it can't be done.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Every thing that I have read indicates it can't be done.

If they are anything like the 4k series that seems correct, at least officially -










Notice the 48xx can be but not with the 47xx

Probably driver related


----------



## phaseshift

what are you guys ocing to? and what temps is around the range without having to do a voltage tweak


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I thought you could..










If the lucid hydra chip technology takes off then 2 HD5770s could end up working very well with a single HD5850 or HD5870. That would be a monster.

I'm really oping the lucid chips technology works out. If it does my next MB will be one with a lucid chip. (preferably DFI UT)


----------



## StrongmanSal

what would be the difference between these and the 5800 series?


----------



## savagebunny

UPDATE: VCheeZ I got my clocks as said in my sig rig

1.164 volts 1000/1380

I run 35c IDLE With a 86CFM Panaflo blowing cold air

run about between 60-68c @ 50% fan speed


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StrongmanSal*


what would be the difference between these and the 5800 series?



Performance. Stock HD5770 is about 40% less performance than stock HD5850.
HD5770 uses less power. 1x6pin psu connector for HD5770 vs. 2x6pin PSU connector for HD5850.
HD5770 will run with lower rated PSU than HD5850.


----------



## savagebunny

Also for people who haven't looked through the ATi section, I've posted my own results of overclocking etc

My 5770 Experience


----------



## phaseshift

here are my 3dmark06










non OC Vantage Score










OC Vantage Score 960/1450 1.125v










Validation:


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift;*
here are my 3dmark06

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...D4374C43F1901E

Link is not working.


----------



## phaseshift

whoops fixing that right now


----------



## phaseshift

fixed


----------



## kkbob33

can I join?

EDIT: I will get a more current SS up soon of overclocks and whatnot.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


can I join?

EDIT: I will get a more current SS up soon of overclocks and whatnot.


Sure, added!


----------



## keenan

Add me aswell please


----------



## phaseshift

what should I change my voltage to just togive me some room? 1.25?


----------



## SonDa5

Seems like the prices on these are going up.

Bummer.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


what should I change my voltage to just togive me some room? 1.25?


right now i have it at 1.125 is that too low?


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


right now i have it at 1.125 is that too low?


That's stock voltage. So that's fine.


----------



## phaseshift

whats the highest setting we should go for voltage, as in threshold


----------



## Zensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


whats the highest setting we should go for voltage, as in threshold


max 1.4

i wouldn't go above 1.35 though


----------



## phaseshift

if we don't have stability at stock voltage we turn it up right?


----------



## Snowman1989

I have a voltage question, does everyone else's voltage go from 1.125 to 1.137, I cant go to 1.130, does that happen to you guys? I have to guess what voltage is next, I can't put the voltage I want.


----------



## phaseshift

are you using MSI afterburner?

do this:

MSI Afterburner - set the voltage
then go to
AMD GPU CLOCK - set core/memory

and click set clocks(?)


----------



## Half_Duplex

Sapphire 5770 here!


----------



## JDMfanatic

Will a 700W PSU be enough for everything in my sig rig + 2 5770s? I can't find 5850s anywhere and I'm needing a graphics solution so I'll be running dual 5770s.


----------



## keenan

Yes, it should, HD5770's only require 1 x 6pin power connecter, so they dont use that much power..


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Will a 700W PSU be enough for everything in my sig rig + 2 5770s? I can't find 5850s anywhere and I'm needing a graphics solution so I'll be running dual 5770s.

450 Watt or greater power supply with 1x 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connector recommended (600 Watt and two 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX Technology in dual mode)

That comes straight from the box. Or Newegg.com. You can get a nice combo deal with a 5770 and new PSU on Newegg too if you needed. I got a 5770 and Antec TP 750 for $230


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Half_Duplex* 
Sapphire 5770 here!


----------



## keenan

Did some cold air watercooled benching this morning, but sadly, this is as far as it'll go..









Was hoping for 21K, but who knows, new drivers might hold some further surprizes...


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 









Umm, Google it. Was that too difficult?









Sapphire 5770


----------



## SonDa5

Keenan impressive score for single HD5770.










Though I'm not a member of this club. I endorse the HD5770.


----------



## theo.gr

This is for the club!
 
 
If only i had a quad...


----------



## SonDa5

Nice work theo.gr.

If you had a fast Q9550 you'd probably be right around to 20,000 points.

Very nice.


----------



## Mitchell7

Just pre-ordered an Asus HD 5770 Voltage Tweak from Scan 5 minutes ago!









I'll post pictures and some benchmarks once it arrives, I can't wait!


----------



## theo.gr

Here is some 5770 CAP mod done WORLD EXCLUSIVE!!!(since i am sure i am the first to attempt this)I ll verify and gains in stability the next days and report back!!!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Here is some 5770 CAP mod done WORLD EXCLUSIVE!!!(since i am sure i am the first to attempt this)I ll verify and gains in stability the next days and report back!!!

Interesting, report back results. I am curios


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
Whats the voltage limit on these cards? How high can I go til its not safe?


I've addressed this directly to you before, in this thread. 1.28 is max safe voltage. 1.4 is max voltage.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
I've addressed this directly to you before, in this thread. 1.28 is max safe voltage. 1.4 is max voltage.

Well if i am not mistaken,45nm chips can handle 1,35 volts no problem and safely so 40nm would be close to that right?Anyway,the stock cooler seems very capable even for 1,35volts (which is actually 1.407 in the DMM)
I have no problem running my card @ highest volts!


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Well if i am not mistaken,45nm chips can handle 1,35 volts no problem and safely so 40nm would be close to that right?Anyway,the stock cooler seems very capable even for 1,35volts (which is actually 1.407 in the DMM)
I have no problem running my card @ highest volts!


Are you referring to your 5770?


----------



## Gen

I got two Sapphire 5770's to tie me over until 5870's get in stock or unless the 5890 comes about, then I'll move these to my other machine. I should have them tomarrow or the next day


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
Are you referring to your 5770?

Of course!







As long as u dong hard mod the volts u are ok with any volts the chip can output!!
Improved above mod!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Of course!







As long as u dong hard mod the volts u are ok with any volts the chip can output!!
Improved above mod!


I am a bit of a noob in this hard mod voltage stuff. Please tell me how it works. And what are your overlcocking results?


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tech-boy* 
i am a bit of a noob in this hard mod voltage stuff. Please tell me how it works. And what are your overlcocking results?









+1


----------



## theo.gr

Hard mod is when u mod the voltage supply circuitry of the card in order to output more voltage that it did at stock specs.This is done by placing a resistor that "tricks" the voltage chip so the chip thinks that it doesnt give enough power and adds some more,depending on the given value of the resistor.
In my case here,i didnt "trick" anything.By adding some extra caps i improve the stability of the voltage supplied to the card under load and HIGH clocks!Thats all so if u do thsi u dint need to change any coolers etc!!!


----------



## kkbob33

new pics of crossfire. GPU-z seems to read the wrong 3d clocks









Im ising teh ltest GPU-z and the beta 8.11 drivers.......of to bench some now.


----------



## keenan

My second one will be installed tomorrow...

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176938


----------



## SonDa5

1000/1400









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5vdy6/


----------



## Gen

You guys making me anxious, I just got mine, need to back everything up and install W7 with these bad boys


----------



## kkbob33

These score about the same as my 4870s in CF in Vantage. Got around 14k so far. Not too shabby.

EDIT: The proc is definitely slower than the i7 I had. If these were on an i7 I think I would be over 15k already.


----------



## Oneshfifty

Is there a way to use rivatuner with this card?


----------



## kkbob33

MSi afterburner. (http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm)

Just as good IMO(with ATi anyway) and has voltage options up to 1.35


----------



## SonDa5

My RIG has transformed to HD5770 Xfire power.









24,600+ 3dMark06 First run both cores at 1015/1425.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12388416










Let me in this club!


----------



## kkbob33

Very nice core clocks. whats your voltage at?

edit: Asus bios?


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Im down yo!!! add me too that.


----------



## Gen

Got my two 5770's running, overclocked straight to 960c\\1260m. I havn't tried pushing the memory yet but will soon, I want to try out 1GHz first


----------



## CryWin

I was going to get a GTX260... definitely getting this if I upgrade.


----------



## Gen

So far my overclocks has been 960\\1350. I crashed at 960\\1400 in the Heaven benchmark at the very end









Add me to the list, 960c\\1350m for now


----------



## Flux

In please. New card will be here within hours. Sapphire 5770 Asus bios. Will eb stock clocks until I figure out the best drivers for my xp system.


----------



## SonDa5

I'm 2xHD5770 Xfire now!!

Add me to the list!


----------



## keenan

Damn, what a day...

Got the second card at 3pm, installed it, drivers, reboot... CCC block showed Crossfire enabled.. All good to go right...?

If only...

Test after test I watched as only one GPU showed usage, game after game, furmark, 3dmark06, Vantage... No matter what I tried i could'nt get any usage from the second GPU. I know my second pci-e slot is only 4x and thought that my board must be falsely advertised as being crossfire capable!

To cut a long story short, Resident Evil 5 has a bug that shows only a black screen when cut scenes play, unless you "Disable Catalyst A.I"

Little did I know that disabling Catalyst A.I also disables Crossfire, no matter what setting you use, Crossfire will still be enabled, but it simply wont work...

So, after sorting out that little hickup I'm back 10 hours later with some results, however.. I cant get Amd Gpu Tool to pick up both cards, so sadly I am limited to 960/1445 for both cards









Anyway, I'll flash them tomorrow!


----------



## Stax

Sapphire 5770s in Xfire, alive as of November 5th 09.


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


My RIG has transformed to HD5770 Xfire power.









24,600+ 3dMark06 First run both cores at 1015/1425.










Let me in this club!










Sonda, you got rid of your 5850?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stax* 









Sapphire 5770s in Xfire, alive as of November 5th 09.

What sort of case is that?


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
What sort of case is that?

Corsair 800D


----------



## Gen

Anyone think I should Tri-fire these puppies?


----------



## Zensou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandh* 
Corsair 800D

Most beautiful case I've ever seen. But for $300...I can't afford D:


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zensou* 
Most beautiful case I've ever seen. But for $300...I can't afford D:

It looks like its got the room. But would still prefer my Mozart TX. Too bad they dont have anything like this anymore.

*EDIT* Never mind, that's phat lol. Its the same price as I paid for the mozart TX, and wouldn't need any modding. Agreed its sexy. 400AUD here.


----------



## Stax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Anyone think I should Tri-fire these puppies?


I dont know how honest all these benchmarks are but on the 2 sites I saw benchmarks for crossfire and trifire, for some reason the crossfire beat the trifire every single time. Some sort of bottleneck I guess, Im sure someone has more info on it.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Very nice core clocks. whats your voltage at?

edit: Asus bios?


I forgot what the voltage was.

Stock BIOS.

They are both Sapphire.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
Sonda, you got rid of your 5850?










History. Adios.

It was a great one. i'm a Xfire junky and 2 HD5770s satisfy plenty. I just hope the drivers improve for Xfire performance.


----------



## NovaNab

Hello everyone, I didn't want to make a new thread and decided to ask this question here. I am about two buy a new gpu and i was originally planning to get a 5870 however the fact that it is out of stock everywhere... made me look at the 5770. I checked out the benchmarks for this cards and i was impressed that it 5770 in crossfire actually beats 5870 in some games like COD5, Hawx... 
So my question is what do you guys think is better to do wait for the 5870 or get 2 5770 which are available at my store right now. And i dont think i would be getting a second 5870 if i get one right now.

Thanks in advance.

Oops forgot that I will be able to run them in crossfire at x8/x8 since i have p55 mobo.


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Hello everyone, I didn't want to make a new thread and decided to ask this question here. I am about two buy a new gpu and i was originally planning to get a 5870 however the fact that it is out of stock everywhere... made me look at the 5770. I checked out the benchmarks for this cards and i was impressed that it 5770 in crossfire actually beats 5870 in some games like COD5, Hawx... 
So my question is what do you guys think is better to do wait for the 5870 or get 2 5770 which are available at my store right now. And i dont think i would be getting a second 5870 if i get one right now.

Thanks in advance.

Oops forgot that I will be able to run them in crossfire at x8/x8 since i have p55 mobo.


Get the two 5770s. Cheaper than 1 5870 too.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Hello everyone, I didn't want to make a new thread and decided to ask this question here. I am about two buy a new gpu and i was originally planning to get a 5870 however the fact that it is out of stock everywhere... made me look at the 5770. I checked out the benchmarks for this cards and i was impressed that it 5770 in crossfire actually beats 5870 in some games like COD5, Hawx... 
So my question is what do you guys think is better to do wait for the 5870 or get 2 5770 which are available at my store right now. And i dont think i would be getting a second 5870 if i get one right now.

Thanks in advance.

Oops forgot that I will be able to run them in crossfire at x8/x8 since i have p55 mobo.


I wanted the 5850 but couldnt find it in stock so I went with the 5770 CF option. IMO from experience with these cards you wouldn't be disappointed. Especially if gaming at 1920x1080 or lower. Very quick and low power drawing/heat outputting option. I am actually running my system on a 485w PSU without issue and doing that with 2 graphics cards and 3 hard drives is pretty impressive







. x8/x8 should still work pretty well

With that being said, I still believe that a single 5870 is the better option if you want to spend $400 and are gaming at higher resolutions. Plus, no worrying about scaling in games.


----------



## wolzen

how do i get rid of the flashing lines that appear when i scroll down web pages when i overclock , because those annoy me so i just go back to stock clocks


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolzen*


how do i get rid of the flashing lines that appear when i scroll down web pages when i overclock , because those annoy me so i just go back to stock clocks


I was having that problem as well but the beta 8.11 drivers fixed it. Try'em out.


----------



## brooze113

I am in this club







bought a 5770 while I wait for things to be sorted out with the 5850


----------



## brooze113

took me so long to get drivers working:swearing:


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


took me so long to get drivers working:swearing:


Yup. I have always seemed to have problems getting ATi drivers installed correctly on 64bit. Worth it once I do though


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Yup. I have always seemed to have problems getting ATi drivers installed correctly on 64bit. Worth it once I do though










did you do your oc on stock voltages?


----------



## brooze113

here is my card


----------



## tangcoral

Count me in, just got sapphire 5770


----------



## kkbob33

HIS!







Mine came with free Dirt 2. Yours too?


----------



## VCheeZ

I just looked at the remaining 5 series cards on newegg...man, these things have shot up in price! The 5770s that were steady at $159 are now $174-$179.99!


----------



## Assassin48

quick question

I got the xfx 5770 and i maxed out CCC how would i go about pushing it further?
I dl Afterburner and it wont let me set past that 960 Limit


----------



## CryoDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I just looked at the remaining 5 series cards on newegg...man, these things have shot up in price! The 5770s that were steady at $159 are now $174-$179.99!

The prices jump around like crazy. I nabbed my Sapphire 5770 while it was at $159. It was $20 higher the day before while showing as out of stock.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
HIS!







Mine came with free Dirt 2. Yours too?

yea I got dirt 2 aswell


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Assassin48*


quick question

I got the xfx 5770 and i maxed out CCC how would i go about pushing it further?
I dl Afterburner and it wont let me set past that 960 Limit


You need to flash the BIOS to the unlocked ASUS 5770 Bios. I think that's the only was to bypass the 960 limit.


----------



## Assassin48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


You need to flash the BIOS to the unlocked ASUS 5770 Bios. I think that's the only was to bypass the 960 limit.


Is there a tutorial on how to do it ?

never flashed a bios before on a video card


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Assassin48*


Is there a tutorial on how to do it ?

never flashed a bios before on a video card


you can use gpu clock tool to get above 960


----------



## Drake.L

Hi guys, i'm new to this whole OCing thing. Currently I have my 5770 OCed to 950/1350 on 1.3V. I ran it for 2 minutes on Furmark and it hit 91C. Is that a bit toasty? How can I bring the temps down, and what is the max temps for these cards? Also, the fan speed is @ 70%


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Hi guys, i'm new to this whole OCing thing. Currently I have my 5770 OCed to 950/1350 on 1.3V. I ran it for 2 minutes on Furmark and it hit 91C. Is that a bit toasty? How can I bring the temps down, and what is the max temps for these cards? Also, the fan speed is @ 70%


why ios your voltage that high?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


why ios your voltage that high?


I set my voltage that high because it wasn't stable at 1.25V. When I ran furmark on 1.25V it would lock up, and I had to restart my comp.


----------



## Assassin48

is there a dl for gpu tool ?

and how hard is it to flash a bios on a gpu ?


----------



## brooze113

just want to post my farcry 2 run


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Hi guys, i'm new to this whole OCing thing. Currently I have my 5770 OCed to 950/1350 on 1.3V. I ran it for 2 minutes on Furmark and it hit 91C. Is that a bit toasty? How can I bring the temps down, and what is the max temps for these cards? Also, the fan speed is @ 70%


This

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


why ios your voltage that high?



set the voltage back to stock. No need to have it at 1.3 unless you are not stable at 950?

edit: woops just read above post. try 950 with memory at stock with a lower voltage.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
This

set the voltage back to stock. No need to have it at 1.3 unless you are not stable at 950?

edit: woops just read above post. try 950 with memory at stock with a lower voltage.

I just ran Furmark at 950 with memory at stock, and voltage at stock. Furmark crashed at 78Secs with 77C as max temp. What voltage do you recommend me using for 950MHz?

Edit : I'm using MSI Afterburner for voltage changes, and AMD GPU tool for setting the clocks.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
I just ran Furmark at 950 with memory at stock, and voltage at stock. Furmark crashed at 78Secs with 77C as max temp. What voltage do you recommend me using for 950MHz?

Edit : I'm using MSI Afterburner for voltage changes, and AMD GPU tool for setting the clocks.

furmark isnt a game you know. No game will do that to you video card. try running crysis bench in a loop or 3dmark fire fly test in a loop.


----------



## NovaNab

woot just got 2 5770's







DD ... I cba waiting for the 5870 to come back plus two of these babies perform better than a 5870









Can you add me to the list?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
furmark isnt a game you know. No game will do that to you video card. try running crysis bench in a loop or 3dmark fire fly test in a loop.

I know it's not a game, but i'm assuming that if the clocks are stable on Furmark, it should be stable in a game. No?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
I know it's not a game, but i'm assuming that if the clocks are stable on Furmark, it should be stable in a game. No?

I have tested cards and they were stable in furmark and failed in gaming just a couple seconds after starting.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
I have tested cards and they were stable in furmark and failed in gaming just a couple seconds after starting.

Ahh, I see. So should I run Furmark & games? Or just games.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Assassin48*


is there a dl for gpu tool ?

and how hard is it to flash a bios on a gpu ?


BIOS flash is not that difficult when done in Windows, but it is much safer to do from a bootable DOS disk which is a tad bit tougher to do.


----------



## brooze113

i am still having problems, i am reinstalling windows 7 before taking this card back


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


BIOS flash is not that difficult when done in Windows, but it is much safer to do from a bootable DOS disk which is a tad bit tougher to do.


You cannot flash a video bios in _windows while windows is using the video card_. It has to be done in DOS and can result in a very dead card.

Also @Brooze, AMD GPU tool doesn't work with 5 series cards, I just tried it. *edits* it just keeps crashing when I click apply ? Any fix?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


You cannot flash a video bios in _windows while windows is using the video card_. It has to be done in DOS and can result in a very dead card.

Also @Brooze, AMD GPU tool doesn't work with 5 series cards, I just tried it. *edits* it just keeps crashing when I click apply ? Any fix?


it worked with my 5850


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


it worked with my 5850


I keep trying to apply settings, the settings fail and the program crashes. Apparently it doesn't work well with 5770's.

Hmm now MSi afterburner wont show my GPU voltage.


----------



## brooze113

gpu clock tool, works but it always stay at 3d clock.


----------



## brooze113

man! Why cant i get a working card


----------



## Drake.L

You have to use v. 0.9.26.0 for AMD GPU Clock Tool. That's whats working for my 5770.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


You have to use v. 0.9.26.0 for AMD GPU Clock Tool. That's whats working for my 5770.



Still no go, after enabling all the settings I get nothing showing up, not even in the thermal window. I do get a very strange 1.45V on my GPU (more like 1v in reality). For some strange reason it wouldn't find my drivers either (its blank in the driver version section, using 9.10's as 9.11's won't install just crash)


----------



## brooze113

can someone post there windows 7 graphics rating please?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Still no go, after enabling all the settings I get nothing showing up, not even in the thermal window. I do get a very strange 1.45V on my GPU (more like 1v in reality). For some strange reason it wouldn't find my drivers either (its blank in the driver version section, using 9.10's as 9.11's won't install just crash)


Ahh, I have no clue then. The drivers i'm using for my card is 8.14.10.0700


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
You cannot flash a video bios in _windows while windows is using the video card_. It has to be done in DOS and can result in a very dead card.

Also @Brooze, AMD GPU tool doesn't work with 5 series cards, I just tried it. *edits* it just keeps crashing when I click apply ? Any fix?

I have flashed three 3870's at least three times each with no problems in Windows... But never could flash the two 4870's I had, did them of bootable DOS disk.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Bought 2 of these Sapphire guys off of ewiz, is everyone overclocking them fine with stock cooling?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Bought 2 of these Sapphire guys off of ewiz, is everyone overclocking them fine with stock cooling?

I am, 960MHz at stock volts, stock cooling.


----------



## Spritanium

Who wants to sell me a 5770 for $80


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spritanium*


Who wants to sell me a 5770 for $80










Maybe in 3 years


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Bought 2 of these Sapphire guys off of ewiz, is everyone overclocking them fine with stock cooling?

Yea, they run pretty cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 
Who wants to sell me a 5770 for $80









LOOL, you funny.


----------



## Drake.L

I would like to be added to this shmexy club, Cheez.


----------



## JDMfanatic

What do I use to overclock? Do I use MSI afterburner or what?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


What do I use to overclock? Do I use MSI afterburner or what?


You use MSI Afterburner to tweak the voltages, and then use AMD GPU clock tool to change the core and memory clocks.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
I would like to be added to this shmexy club, Cheez.

Added

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
What do I use to overclock? Do I use MSI afterburner or what?

I use CCC or afterburner. I am happy with the 960/1445 limits for now..


----------



## JDMfanatic

Did you flash asus bios to change voltages like everyone said or is this on stock? and when I overclock on MSi afterburner or something like that will changing the core change both of them? or do I have to do each individually?


----------



## Drake.L

Nope I didn't flash bios. I just used Afterburner to tweak the voltage, hit apply. Turn on AMD GPU Clock tool, and change the clocks on that. You don't have to change anything on Afterburner besides the voltage.

Edit : Also, remember to turn your fan back up after you changed the clocks.


----------



## brooze113

why havent I been added to the club YET!!!!!!!!:swearing:


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Nope I didn't flash bios. I just used Afterburner to tweak the voltage, hit apply. Turn on AMD GPU Clock tool, and change the clocks on that. You don't have to change anything on Afterburner besides the voltage.

Edit : Also, remember to turn your fan back up after you changed the clocks.

so you don't need a bios flash to change voltage? why do people flash to asus bios then?

and can afterburner also change clocks? why do you need to go back to ati?


----------



## keenan

MSI Afterburner can adjust all 5770 voltages, but the 960/1445 clock limit is still there. Flashing to the Asus bios removes this overclock limit..

Unwinder (Creater of Rivatuner and MSI Afterburner) has released a beta version that can do what AMD GPU Clock Tool does, but you need to figure out how for your self...









Or....


----------



## ChrisB17

Just got a sapphire 5770. Cant wait.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
so you don't need a bios flash to change voltage? why do people flash to asus bios then?

and can afterburner also change clocks? why do you need to go back to ati?

Sorry JDM, but I myself is also new to overclocking, so I don't understand much. I just do what most of what these guys do here, which is using Afterburner for voltages and AMD gpu clock tool for changing the clocks. I'm also wondering why you can't just use the MSI Afterburner for voltages & clocks.


----------



## Zensou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
MSI Afterburner can adjust all 5770 voltages, but the 960/1445 clock limit is still there. Flashing to the Asus bios removes this overclock limit..

Unwinder (Creater of Rivatuner and MSI Afterburner) has released a beta version that can do what AMD GPU Clock Tool does, but you need to figure out how for your self...









Or....

Or you can just do what I do and use AMD GPU Clock Tool for clocks and MSI Afterburner for voltages.


----------



## Assassin48

how do i save the bios for my XFX 5770 ?

tried using GPU-Z but no luck


----------



## keenan

Try this version


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

My friend has a XFX 5750 and wants to know which drivers she should use for Vista 32-bit.

Should she use the drivers that came with it? 9.10 or 9.11 ? How do the new beta drivers perform? Does 9.11 suffer from the 157 core clock while on power save problem?


----------



## keenan

These should be fine

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...icsdriver.aspx


----------



## brooze113

camd gpu clock tool always lets my card stay at 3d clocks. is there any way to fix this?


----------



## keenan

Only way to overclock past 960/1445 and still have 2d and 3d clocks is to flash to the asus bios..


----------



## brooze113

ok i overclocked to 1ghz on core but vantage crashed when I tried running it. the dx 11 bench went fine though is this ok for 1ghz on core?


----------



## brooze113

can i get a quicker response?


----------



## Drake.L

I just ran 3dmark06 @ 950C/1300M, the score I got was 15,943. Is this score somewhat good? Also my vantage score is around 9k.

Edit : I was just looking @ some of my old screenshots, and apparently, I have a 32k CPU score on Vantage. Is this a glitch??


----------



## Assassin48

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
I just ran 3dmark06 @ 950C/1300M, the score I got was 15,943. Is this score somewhat good? Also my vantage score is around 9k.

Edit : I was just looking @ some of my old screenshots, and apparently, I have a 32k CPU score on Vantage. Is this a glitch??

32K on cpu is really high heres my last vantage run i did
Attachment 128594


----------



## Drake.L

Here is my old vantage one with a 9800GT by EVGA. This was when my CPU was oced to 3.6GHz.. So idkk =\\


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
ok i overclocked to 1ghz on core but vantage crashed when I tried running it. the dx 11 bench went fine though is this ok for 1ghz on core?









I got ~47FPS with 2x 5770's OC to 960\\1350. Settings used was at 1920x1200, other settings was the same as yours. So I would say your about right with just one 5770 at 1024x768.


----------



## Assassin48

how much voltage can i give an XFX 5770 flashed with asus bios ?


----------



## keenan

You can max the slider to 1.35V, just keep an eye on the temps, maybe set the fan to 80%

I've run my cards for long periods with 1.35V @ 1100/1445 but they are watercooled and max temps are 45'C

Just try to keep the card under 75'C


----------



## Assassin48

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


You can max the slider to 1.35V, just keep an eye on the temps, maybe set the fan to 80%

I've run my cards for long periods with 1.35V @ 1100/1445 but they are watercooled and max temps are 45'C

Just try to keep the card under 75'C


Alright thanks

i was doing around 1.25v for a 1045/1445 oc and it passed vantage

temps were under 50C


----------



## keenan

That sound about right, nice temps aswell..

Could you do a 3dmark06 at 1050/1445..?

post your results here


----------



## kkbob33

I'm wondering if getting to 1ghz is worth the heat







......what voltages are people using to get there? Also, does anyone have a link to the ASus bios?


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I'm wondering if getting to 1ghz is worth the heat







......what voltages are people using to get there? Also, does anyone have a link to the ASus bios?


If the Original Poster wants he can add this to the first post..

Taken from my little guide over at guru3d

Below is a detailed guide to flashing you bios.

**Please note again, you take full responsibility for doing this**

Lets start at what you need..

* Any Flash drive or USB bootable device such as external hard drives will do
* HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
* The Boot Files (Extract them)
* Atiflash
* The Unlocked Bios (Extract it and rename it to something like *unlock.bin*

Start with installing the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.










* Select the *Device* you plan to use and choose *FAT32* as the File System
* Tick the box *"Create a DOS startup disk"* and select the option *"using DOS system files located at"* then browse to the extracted boot files you downloaded.

Start the prosess.

When it's done you will have a bootable USB device, all you have to do now is copy the *Atiflash.exe* and *unlock.bin* to the root of your bootable device and reboot your computer.

See to it that your bios points to this device as the First Boot Device and once it booted to DOS just type:

atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin

Once finished it will tell you to restart the computer to continue, just press Ctrl + Alt + Delete

If you have 2 cards in crossfire, remove one and flash one at a time, making sure the one being flashed id in the top most pci-e slot

Enjoy unlocked overclocking...


----------



## kkbob33

Thanks for the link tot he bios. That guide willl probably help people that do not know how to flash. + rep


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I have flashed three 3870's at least three times each with no problems in Windows... But never could flash the two 4870's I had, did them of bootable DOS disk.


You can't do it this way with the 5770's. I tried as well and it refused to flash because the card was in use, it worked perfectly fine in DOS though.

$80 for a 5770? lol move along.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Here is my old vantage one with a 9800GT by EVGA. This was when my CPU was oced to 3.6GHz.. So idkk =\\


please post your vantage score without physx on. When will people learn /facepalm


----------



## JDMfanatic

Do people overclock by small increments or do you guys just push it up to 950/1300 right away? and will it be going that high on stock volts?


----------



## kkbob33

I tried 925/1200 and it was fine. Threw it up to 960/1400 and got artifacts. Lowered my memory to 1350 and all was fine. I then pushed the sliders back to 950/1300 for safety and longevity.

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Is this all on stock voltage and it was fine?


----------



## ultralord910

I just bought a new system yesterday! Add me to the club please
















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Is this all on stock voltage and it was fine?


Yup. I'm sure if I raised the voltage I could get 1 Ghz on the core.


----------



## brooze113

I cant seem to break 10k in vantage with my 5770


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
I cant seem to break 10k in vantage with my 5770









I had a similar problem with my 4870. You would probably need water and need to up the voltage to get there.

I haven't been able tog et over 15k with 2


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I had a similar problem with my 4870. You would probably need water and need to up the voltage to get there.

I haven't been able tog et over 15k with 2









when I overclock vantage still gives me score of stock clocks. with the dx 11 bench I see a difference


----------



## Koorva

Hey guys I have a question. How good does the 5770 OC, and when oc'ed, what card is it comparable to?


----------



## smoothjk

Got me another 5770 over the weekend, and CF setup was super easy. Ran some benchmarks and saw noticeable improvements (although right now, I'm using an Athlon II 250, which is bottlenecking in games).

Can't wait to get my Phenom II 955 back for some of those lost frames! These things look so sexy...









(All results below are at stock GPU clocks and my dual core CPU--1680x1050 resolution)

*Heaven* Dx11 Benchmark (default settings):
Single 5770: 26
5770 CF: 46

*Far Cry 2* (4xAA, dx10, everything High, Ranch Medium):
Single 5770: Min: 22 | Avg: 54
5770 CF: Min: 38 | Avg: 75

*Street Fighter 4* (4xAA, 8xAF, High or Highest);
Single 5770: 77
5770 CF: 110


----------



## kkbob33

Looks like the heaven benchmark scales well huh


----------



## brooze113

Does the msi bios allows you to go over 960 on core? I am ready to flash my card so I need a quick answer. THANK YOU


----------



## kkbob33

From what I understand, no. Only the Asus bios does(the one posted a couple pages back).


----------



## brooze113

my his 5770 has the asus bios now and I am using to asus smart doctor. It is ok but very buggy.


----------



## keenan

Use msi afterburner


----------



## brooze113

GTA 4 is all itchy now. call of duty waw plays smooth and the dx 11 bench goes smooth aswell. Do i need to reinstall GTA 4?


----------



## CryWin

Have there been any driver updates to increase performance?


----------



## brooze113

my street fighter bench at stock









now overclocked 1000/1250


----------



## brooze113

here is my 3dmark score 1ghz on core


----------



## keenan

Your card is getting way too hot, 99'C would surely make it throttle back to 2d clocks, not to mention causing damage to your card..


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Your card is getting way too hot, 99'C would surely make it throttle back to 2d clocks, not to mention causing damage to your card..

Uhh, the minimum and maximum is what it shows on the graph. Not the minimum and maximum he/she has achieved.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Uhh, the minimum and maximum is what it shows on the graph. Not the minimum and maximum he/she has achieved.

Uhh, you're wrong.. better go and read up on your facts


----------



## smoothjk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Looks like the heaven benchmark scales well huh

Yep, I like that benchmark because it uses relatively little CPU (I got the same results with a 3.6 x4 955 and a 3.0 x2 250)...so the scaling shows nicely without any bottleneck.

I want my quad back now to unbottleneck in games.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Uhh, you're wrong.. better go and read up on your facts


















I am sorry but you are wrong. The minimum and maximum is what is shown in the graph. I only hi 99c once.


----------



## keenan

Are you even awake..? Hitting 99'C once is still hitting 99'C...

Goodness, is that not simple logic..?

My graph shows Max 69, that indicates that the maximus temperature my card has reached is 69'C

Your graph shows Max 99, that indicates that the maximum temperature you card has reached is 99'C

Whether it was once or twice, your card is running way too hot!!!!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Are you even awake..? Hitting 99'C once is still hitting 99'C...

Goodness, is that not simple logic..?

My graph shows Max 69, that indicates that the maximus temperature my card has reached is 69'C

Your graph shows Max 99, that indicates that the maximum temperature you card has reached is 99'C

Whether it was once or twice, your card is running way too hot!!!!


I have been following this and I agree.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
I have been following this and I agree.

A guy that knows his hardware.. +rep


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
A guy that knows his hardware.. +rep









Ha, I was about to disagree with you until I took a second look at the picture and seen what you was talking about. I seen current temp and looked over the max









Anyhoo, yea 99*C way to hot! I don't like seeing mine over 75*C.


----------



## Gen

I just ran 3DMark06 and got 20855. The CPU was clock at 3.6GHz, NB at 2.6GHz, HT-Link at 2.2GHz. The 5770's was clock to 960c\\1340m. About equal to my two 4870's I had before.


----------



## Jeffro422

Just ordered my 2nd 5770 from Newegg!!! Crossfire X by Friday


----------



## kkbob33

Yeah def turn the fan up if you are hitting 99C.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Yeah def turn the fan up if you are hitting 99C.

My fanspeed was at 100%


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Are you even awake..? Hitting 99'C once is still hitting 99'C...

Goodness, is that not simple logic..?

My graph shows Max 69, that indicates that the maximus temperature my card has reached is 69'C

Your graph shows Max 99, that indicates that the maximum temperature you card has reached is 99'C

Whether it was once or twice, your card is running way too hot!!!!


DUDE!! think before you post, Since it hit 99c I corrected it and it now hits 80C (using OSD to monitor it) BUT THE DAMN thing still shows 99c because it is the highest temp since I opened afterburner:swearing:


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


DUDE!! think before you post, Since it hit 99c I corrected it and it now hits 80C (using OSD to monitor it) BUT THE DAMN thing still shows 99c because it is the highest temp since I opened afterburner:swearing:


















You should have posted a screen shot with those numbers then. Your screen shot doesn't jive with your story. Just run the test again and post some screen shots if you want to share your information without being questioned so much.


----------



## hxcnero

do you have to reapply GPU voltage settings every time you restart you computer? thinkin about picking on up on payday







or if my camera sells.


----------



## Flux

If you use MSI afterburner or similar, you just set it run at start up and it will automatically set your clocks and voltage on every windows restart.


----------



## hxcnero

awesome. exactly what i need to know. thanks


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
here is my 3dmark score 1ghz on core










From those graphs you left the system at idle for a long time to let everything settle down before you took the screenshot...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
My fanspeed was at 100%

From that graph, clearly it wasnt...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
DUDE!! think before you post, Since it hit 99c I corrected it and it now hits 80C (using OSD to monitor it) BUT THE DAMN thing still shows 99c because it is the highest temp since I opened afterburner:swearing:
















Where's OSD screenshot then..? Strange thing, when I open my MSI afterburner it says Max 31, that is 1'C above idle! So it does reset on exit...


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
From those graphs you left the system at idle for a long time to let everything settle down before you took the screenshot...

From that graph, clearly it wasnt...

Where's OSD screenshot then..? Strange thing, when I open my MSI afterburner it says Max 31, that is 1'C above idle! So it does reset on exit...

LOL you must be blind, int he graph doesnt it say 100% in fan setting? I didnt exit msi afterburner after getting 99c.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
I have been following this and I agree.

failed


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
LOL you must be blind, int he graph doesnt it say 100% in fan setting? I didnt exit msi afterburner after getting 99c

O dear God, you're an idiot.. That graph clearly indicates that fan speed is on auto and currently at 39%

The only *Fail* here is you, so quit while you're ahead. You posted a screenshot, doesnt take much for anyone to proof that you're wrong in what you say...

Now, go get some better cooling on that card.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
O dear God, you're an idiot.. That graph clearly indicates that fan speed is on auto and currently at 39%

The only *Fail* here is you, so quit while you're ahead. You posted a screenshot, doesnt take much for anyone to proof that you're wrong in what you say...

Now, go get some better cooling on that card.

You have gone to name calling now? If you werent an IDIOT your would know msi after burner has its own auto fan controller which is customisable LOL. who is the idiot now?









EDIT : And if you werent an idiot you would know the program shows the max/ min of all settings in graph until the program restarts. So it will always show 99c fo max until I restart afterburner. program










Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
I have been following this and I agree.

FAIL x2


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


If you werent an IDIOT your would know msi after burner has its own auto fan controller which is customisable


Check your grammar, it's not name calling if it's the truth









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*












That new screenshot you posted shows a very nice graph... Infact it's so nice that you can clearly see the fan only goes to 100% if the gpu temps go above 90'C

So, claiming the fan was at 100% only makes you admit to the fact that the card was infact also reaching temps of above 90'C..

So... which is it..?

*Epic Fail*

Who's the idiot now..? Still you!


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Check your grammar, it's not name calling if it's the truth









That new screenshot you posted shows a very nice graph... Infact it's so nice that you can clearly see the fan only goes to 100% if the gpu temps go above 90'C

So, claiming the fan was at 100% only makes you admit to the fact that the card was infact also reaching temps of above 90'C..

So... which is it..?

*Epic Fail*

Who's the idiot now..? Still you!


Fanspeed set to 100% @ 90c at 99c wouldnt fanspeed still be at 100%? It really doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure that out. I am not into the childish name calling atm. The point is you were wrong and you are still wrong.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


I have been following this and I agree.


FAIL x3


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


Fanspeed set to 100% @ 90c at 99c wouldnt fanspeed still be at 100%?


So you're finally admitting that the card reached 99'C even with your clever custom graph..?









Sure, I'm not arguing the fact that you've set up a really clever graph to make your fan spin up to 100% above 90'C..

I am however saying that temps above 90'C is too hot... Now, stop "grasping at straws" and do something about those temps. Unless you want to RMA another card


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


So you're finally admitting that the card reached 99'C even with your clever custom graph..?









Sure, I'm not arguing the fact that you've set up a really clever graph to make your fan spin up to 100% above 90'C..

I am however saying that temps above 90'C is too hot... Now, stop "grasping at straws" and do something about those temps. Unless you want to RMA another card










NO. It hit 99c Once. It didnt hit 99c in my 3dmark bench . It hit 99c earlier that day, BUT BECAUSE I DIDNT CLOSE MSI AFTER BURNER OR RESTART MY PC? SHUT DOWN *IT STILL DISPLAYED 99C AS THE HIGHEST BECAUSE 99c IS THE HIGHEST TEMP IN THE TIME PERIOD THAT MSI AFTER BURNER HAD BEEN OPEN FOR.*


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Your card is getting way too hot, 99'C would surely make it throttle back to 2d clocks, not to mention causing damage to your card..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


I am sorry but you are wrong. The minimum and maximum is what is shown in the graph. I only hi 99c once.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Yeah def turn the fan up if you are hitting 99C.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


My fanspeed was at 100%



Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


From that graph, clearly it wasnt...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


Fanspeed set to 100% @ 90c at 99c wouldnt fanspeed still be at 100%?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


So you're finally admitting that the card reached 99'C even with your clever custom graph..?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


NO



There's definitely a patern here


----------



## brooze113

Just wanted to share a few SS of MW2 on my system


----------



## Assassin48

I flashed my XFX to the Asus , and when i try to go above 1.3v it goes back to .95v

I use Asus Smart Doctor for voltage changes


----------



## Flux

Try using Msi Afterburner, seems to be the most successful thus far. What driver version are you using Assassin48?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Assassin48*


I flashed my XFX to the Asus , and when i try to go above 1.3v it goes back to .95v

I use Asus Smart Doctor for voltage changes


this happened to me, that is why I use msi also


----------



## Assassin48

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
Try using Msi Afterburner, seems to be the most successful thus far. What driver version are you using Assassin48?

thanks it worked, I'm using the latest drivers from amd.com


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Assassin48* 
thanks it worked, I'm using the latest drivers from amd.com

No worries. Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Add me please to the crossfire









My 2 Asus 5770 run fairly hot from what others are getting 1st one idles at 50c and the second at 43c in a antec 1200. I know the x58UD5 pci-e are really close so not much i can do have added a 120mm fan blowing through the middle of them to attempt to cool them. Whats the max temp i should go to on load for these cards. im a little worried a i have o/c room due to heat as i get 73c on games on std clocks?


----------



## keenan

I use 1.2V on both my cards and 1000/1445 through MSI Afterburner. Playing Borderlands I get max temps of 61'C, but I created a custom fan profile that make the fan spin at

* 25% below 40'C
* 35% above 40'C
* 45% above 50'C
* 50% above 60'C

Try doing the same and I asure you, you will see a massive drop in temps


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I use 1.2V on both my cards and 1000/1445 through MSI Afterburner. Playing Borderlands I get max temps of 61'C, but I created a custom fan profile that make the fan spin at

* 25% below 40'C
* 35% above 40'C
* 45% above 50'C
* 50% above 60'C

Try doing the same and I asure you, you will see a massive drop in temps


I need 1.3v to get 1ghz on core


----------



## Jeffro422

UPS guy just dropped off my second 5770, finishing up my morning coffee and cigarette and popping this baby in!!!!


----------



## Eriontec

I bought an Sapphire 5770 yesterday and have been toying with it this morning.

I've decided to let it run on 950 / 1400 (although autotune gave higher settings) and i've played Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2 from beginning to end with this setting and it works like a charm.

First i thought i was buying something which wasn't such a big improvement over an 8800GT (Gainward Golden Sample).
But the high overclock surely convinced me this is a great card to have.


----------



## NovaNab

Hey guys i have a stupid question..
My CCC only shows the temperatures for the card connected to the monitor however it doesn't show the temperature or the level activity for the other card. Anybody know how come?


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
I use 1.2V on both my cards and 1000/1445 through MSI Afterburner. Playing Borderlands I get max temps of 61'C, but I created a custom fan profile that make the fan spin at

* 25% below 40'C
* 35% above 40'C
* 45% above 50'C
* 50% above 60'C

Try doing the same and I asure you, you will see a massive drop in temps

Thanks and +rep mate just ran 3d vantage 3 times and now the hotest card wont go above 71c must admit a little noiser then my old gtx280 but i suppose there is 2 fans now








How are we testing these for stabilty by the way is a couple of 3d vantage runs ok?
Silly question when is time to up the vcore im doing 910/1300 aand it seems fine?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Thanks and +rep mate just ran 3d vantage 3 times and now the hotest card wont go above 71c must admit a little noiser then my old gtx280 but i suppose there is 2 fans now








How are we testing these for stabilty by the way is a couple of 3d vantage runs ok?
Silly question when is time to up the vcore im doing 910/1300 aand it seems fine?


When you bump it up some more and it stops running 'fine'.


----------



## Mitchell7

Finally got my Asus HD 5770!



























Can I be added mow?


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


Hey guys i have a stupid question.. 
My CCC only shows the temperatures for the card connected to the monitor however it doesn't show the temperature or the level activity for the other card. Anybody know how come?


Is Crossfire enabled? I think disabling crossfire prevented me from seeing the other card, can't remember.


----------



## Jeffro422

So I installed my second 5770, but I can't seem to overclock the second card. I've been trying CCC and AMD GPU Tool. In MSI Afterburner it only shows the applied clock speeds for the 1st GPU. I'm new to crossfire and this doesn't make sense to me. And Crossfire is enabled in CCC.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*


So I installed my second 5770, but I can't seem to overclock the second card. I've been trying CCC and AMD GPU Tool. In MSI Afterburner it only shows the applied clock speeds for the 1st GPU. I'm new to crossfire and this doesn't make sense to me. And Crossfire is enabled in CCC.


The is a dropdown box that you use to select the 2nd card in CCC.


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
The is a dropdown box that you use to select the 2nd card in CCC.











Edit:: I don't know what I did differently but now in MSI Afterburner Hardware monitor I see the clock speeds are changing to the OC settings I have input when the GPU's are under load. Thanks


----------



## stetsonaw

I'm in, running a single, Sapphire type.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


I need 1.3v to get 1ghz on core










are you running different cooling for your 5770 or stock? i had mine OC'd, but for the life of me i can't remember what it was at, and auto-tune just takes too flippin long!


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


are you running different cooling for your 5770 or stock? i had mine OC'd, but for the life of me i can't remember what it was at, and auto-tune just takes too flippin long!


I am running stock cooler


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
I am running stock cooler

How far can you get on stock volts..? I have seen someone on another fprum saying that his cards gpu core wasnt making full contact with the cooler and for that he experienced very high load temps...

You might want to look into that...


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


How far can you get on stock volts..? I have seen someone on another fprum saying that his cards gpu core wasnt making full contact with the cooler and for that he experienced very high load temps...

You might want to look into that...


I changed the tim today and it bearly helped. my temps stil go over 90c during mw2 @ 1.3v on vcore. on stock I can get 950/1300


----------



## keenan

I've just done a test...

I forced my card to run at 30% fan speed and started furmark with 1.2V 1000/1445.. As soon as I reached 70'C I got a "driver stopped responding" error. So I think anything above 70'C is too hot for any overclock...

Remove your cooler again and clean off all the paste from both gpu and cooler. Then apply only a thin layer of paste to the gpu and spread it over the whole gpu..

Then replace the cooler, but dont fasten it, just keep in in place with the little screw bumps protruding through the cards 4 holes

Then remove the cooler and check if there's any paste print on the cooler..?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I've just done a test...

I forced my card to run at 30% fan speed and started furmark with 1.2V 1000/1445.. As soon as I reached 70'C I got a "driver stopped responding" error. So I think anything above 70'C is too hot for any overclock...

Remove your cooler again and clean off all the paste from both gpu and cooler. Then apply only a thin layer of paste to the gpu and spread it over the whole gpu..

Then replace the cooler, but dont fasten it, just keep in in place with the little screw bumps protruding through the cards 4 holes

Then remove the cooler and check if there's any paste print on the cooler..?


ok I will try this


----------



## brooze113

at stock voltage at with 40% fanspeed I go over 80c in no time.


----------



## keenan

That must be a problem with cooling then.. I've done the same as you, set voltage to stock 1.125V and 850/1200, forced the fan to 40% and ran furmark for 5 minutes. The temps kinda settled at 75'C

As you can see, there's a 2 minute heat curve from 40'C to 70'C










Can you try to do this aswell and post a screen shot so I can see how long your heatup takes..?


----------



## brooze113

DUDE I did what you said and the cooler is not making contact with the card.... I am taking it back tomorrow.


----------



## SonDa5

Hey guys I have been tweaking my cooling on my HD5770s.

Here is some initial results on cooling with TR HR-03 rev. A heat sink. *no fan* on single HD5770.










My Antec 900 case does have a side fan bowing air onto the heat sink.

If anyone knows of a good 92x25 fan with 4 pin pwm connection for HD5770 please direct me to it. With a fan I think I can lower my temps even more.

Right now my temps are great and the noise levels are way down.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


DUDE I did what you said and the cooler is not making contact with the card.... I am taking it back tomorrow.


I wouldn't advise that, they won't help you because you have taken the card apart. Most manufacturers will not allow you to remove the cooler or TIM.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


I wouldn't advise that, they won't help you because you have taken the card apart. Most manufacturers will not allow you to remove the cooler or TIM.


There is no way to tell I removed the cooler.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


There is no way to tell I removed the cooler.


Other than the thermal pads will have signs of removal and the non standard TIM used. If you say the cooler doesn't contact the card it will be obvious you removed the cooler to check that fact.


----------



## keenan

Yes, but just tell them that you've got 2 in crossfire and this one is running way too hot and you're not happy..

Let them test it in the shop and they'll see


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Hey guys I have been tweaking my cooling on my HD5770s.

Here is some initial results on cooling with TR HR-03 rev. A heat sink. *no fan* on single HD5770.

My Antec 900 case does have a side fan bowing air onto the heat sink.

If anyone knows of a good 92x25 fan with 4 pin pwm connection for HD5770 please direct me to it. With a fan I think I can lower my temps even more.

Right now my temps are great and the noise levels are way down.










AHH! So glad someone finally has tried and proven the HR-03 works. I wasn't 100% sure. Can you fit 2 cars in Crossfire with the HR-03 on each? Heatsink over the card right?

And to the other guy, my second card goes over 70 degrees Celsius although my top one only goes above 62







but even overclocked they have no problem at those temps.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
Edit:: I don't know what I did differently but now in MSI Afterburner Hardware monitor I see the clock speeds are changing to the OC settings I have input when the GPU's are under load. Thanks










Someone give me a link to the latest drivers. I need a damn performance boost!!!!!

50fps in crysis is not enough, Its drops to like 20 at times.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*


AHH! So glad someone finally has tried and proven the HR-03 works. I wasn't 100% sure. Can you fit 2 cars in Crossfire with the HR-03 on each? Heatsink over the card right?


I'm going to put another HR-03 on the other HD5770 soon for Xfire with the heatsink over. Should work with my RIG. Alot of it depends on the configuration of the system.

It will be tight in my system but I'm sure it will work.

I really need a good 4 pin pwm 92x92x25 fan that will fit in the HD5770 to increase cooling. It works great though. With a fan it should work better.


----------



## theo.gr

Nice one SONDA!
I was very glad with my musashis but they didnt fit and now they are gone so i think my next upgrade will be 5770 and a couple of HR 03s!!!!


----------



## BigBruiserAl

By no means the best but just some pics

Bog Std CF









Small OC CF









Tryed 910/1300 std vcore and my score went down does that mean o/c is unstable is so thats pretty poor clockers or maybe a bug/driver?


----------



## theo.gr

did u OCed the mem?If yes by how much?The mem usually lower the score if its clocked too high...


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Tryed 910/1300 std vcore


----------



## theo.gr

well maybe your mem is crappy and doesnt go over 1250 which is the rated speed for these chips...


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


well maybe your mem is crappy and doesnt go over 1250 which is the rated speed for these chips...


Gee thanks for that never would have come up with that on my own







lol

On serious note i did read some where that another user was having problems with after burner setting voltage. I tryed to nudge it up 3 from std clicked apply and it reset but it will hold every other setting execpt volatge. cant for the life of me find that thread again ?


----------



## Assassin48

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
Gee thanks for that never would have come up with that on my own







lol

On serious note i did read some where that another user was having problems with after burner setting voltage. I tryed to nudge it up 3 from std clicked apply and it reset but it will hold every other setting execpt volatge. cant for the life of me find that thread again ?

Did you try the new version of Afterburner version 1.4 ?

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
Other than the thermal pads will have signs of removal and the non standard TIM used. If you say the cooler doesn't contact the card it will be obvious you removed the cooler to check that fact.

got the card replaced


----------



## JDMfanatic

crysis was more smooth with one card than two crossfired cards... what the heck is up? There's also weird stuff going on in the background, trees are twitching and everything. Games like MW2 are crashing too. What the heck is up with this? my psu has 2 12v rails, 25a each, my psu SHOULD be fine , right? i also get some really weird screens sometimes, just random colored lines and then my comp crashes. is this a driver issue or the cards? i tried single card in both slots and its working fine with a single card in each slot


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


crysis was more smooth with one card than two crossfired cards... what the heck is up? There's also weird stuff going on in the background, trees are twitching and everything. Games like MW2 are crashing too. What the heck is up with this? my psu has 2 12v rails, 25a each, my psu SHOULD be fine , right?


did you OC the cards? the recommended PSU for x2 5770 is 600w so you should be fne


----------



## JDMfanatic

no cards are stock and untweaked! both mobo slots are good and both cards are good by themselves


----------



## Toonshorty

I have an XFX HD 5770 ...

so far I'm finding it useless. Can't get successful drivers on XP or W7.

Getting there ;D


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
Thanks and +rep mate just ran 3d vantage 3 times and now the hotest card wont go above 71c must admit a little noiser then my old gtx280 but i suppose there is 2 fans now








How are we testing these for stabilty by the way is a couple of 3d vantage runs ok?
Silly question when is time to up the vcore im doing 910/1300 aand it seems fine?

how did you guys create a custom fan profile?


----------



## JDMfanatic

you use msi afterburner to create fan profiles

Quote:

no cards are stock and untweaked! both mobo slots are good and both cards are good by themselves
I also tried the uninstall drivers then driver sweeper in safe mode thing then reinstall drivers, enable xfire, no dice


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
how did you guys create a custom fan profile?

Do it like this...


----------



## phaseshift

can your RAM(system ram) be a problem when doing a bench as i am crashing on 3dmark06 even on stock GPU settings


----------



## JDMfanatic

shouldn't be, but try memtest to see if your memory is stable

trying the catalyst 9.11 beta drivers, see how this works out


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


That must be a problem with cooling then.. I've done the same as you, set voltage to stock 1.125V and 850/1200, forced the fan to 40% and ran furmark for 5 minutes. The temps kinda settled at 75'C

As you can see, there's a 2 minute heat curve from 40'C to 70'C










Can you try to do this aswell and post a screen shot so I can see how long your heatup takes..?


ok sapphire 5770 temp is much better, now after 5mins of 3dmark 06 firefly test I get 78c instead of 97c (with fan at 40%)


----------



## Starman27

I am getting one these tomorrow from Newegg, but have heard a lot of complaints about driver problems. I am going to be running W7, am i signing a death notice by getting this until driver problems get cleared up, or what? Thanks.


----------



## keenan

Good to know









It was worth it then..


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


I am getting one these tomorrow from Newegg, but have heard a lot of complaints about driver problems. I am going to be running W7, am i signing a death notice by getting this until driver problems get cleared up, or what? Thanks.


Not really, just pay close attention to temps as that's what causes most of the isuess.


----------



## JDMfanatic

So I'm having no problems with stock clocks with my crossfire setup on 3d mark vantage with these 9.11 drivers about to go test out crysis and mw2 hope this works!!

mw2 seems to be good now... guess the new drivers fixed it

EDIT: Does anyone know what the heck is up with my cards? MW2 is better and Crysis is more smoothed out but there's still flickering. I'm guessing it's just driver issues?


----------



## keenan

Probably driver related...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
If the Original Poster wants he can add this to the first post..

Taken from my little guide over at guru3d

Below is a detailed guide to flashing you bios.

**Please note again, you take full responsibility for doing this**

Lets start at what you need..

* Any Flash drive or USB bootable device such as external hard drives will do
* HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
* The Boot Files (Extract them)
* Atiflash
* The Unlocked Bios (Extract it and rename it to something like *unlock.bin*

Start with installing the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.










* Select the *Device* you plan to use and choose *FAT32* as the File System
* Tick the box *"Create a DOS startup disk"* and select the option *"using DOS system files located at"* then browse to the extracted boot files you downloaded.

Start the prosess.

When it's done you will have a bootable USB device, all you have to do now is copy the *Atiflash.exe* and *unlock.bin* to the root of your bootable device and reboot your computer.

See to it that your bios points to this device as the First Boot Device and once it booted to DOS just type:

atitool -f -p 0 unlock.bin

Once finished it will tell you to restart the computer to continue, just press Ctrl + Alt + Delete

If you have 2 cards in crossfire, remove one and flash one at a time, making sure the one being flashed id in the top most pci-e slot

Enjoy unlocked overclocking...

Just a quick question. You said to make sure it is in the top pcie slot? But my motherboards master pcie slot is on the bottom. So I assume that I have to place it in the master slot right?

Just wan't to be 100% sure before I damage a $200 card! I sold my gtx 260 and got a 5770 to hold me over until the 5850's become more available. Arrives on Sunday, will post results then!


----------



## brooze113

I am happily gaming at 1ghz on core now


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Just a quick question. You said to make sure it is in the top pcie slot? But my motherboards master pcie slot is on the bottom. So I assume that I have to place it in the master slot right?

Just wan't to be 100% sure before I damage a $200 card! I sold my gtx 260 and got a 5770 to hold me over until the 5850's become more available. Arrives on Sunday, will post results then!

You wont damage it, it's just when you type *atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin*

the "0" is a reference to the first pci-e slot

Which board do you have..?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
I am happily gaming at 1ghz on core now









Excellent, I'm really happy you got it sorted, what did thry say at the shop..?

Or shall I ask... What did you say..?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
You wont damage it, it's just when you type *atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin*

the "0" is a reference to the first pci-e slot

Which board do you have..?

-f = force , -p = flash


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Excellent, I'm really happy you got it sorted, what did thry say at the shop..?

Or shall I ask... What did you say..?

I told them it was overheating and they replaced it no questions asked







.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
-f = force , -p = flash

Well, I'm not getting this, but I believe you've got a reason for it..


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Well, I'm not getting this, but I believe you've got a reason for it..









I am just saying -f in the comand stands for force , and -p stands for flash.

when you type in atiflash -f -p -0 xxx.bin you are sayin atflash force flash card 1 with xxx.bin .

you can also flash a card with atiflash -p 0 xxx.bin


----------



## keenan

Thanks for the info... wish I knew all that before I made the guide..


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Thanks for the info... wish I knew all that before I made the guide..










what voltages are you using to run the clocks (1100/1450) on your card?


----------



## keenan

I used 1.35V, but that card is watercooled, even with 1.35V and 1100/1450 it never goes above 45'C, so keep a close eye on your temps...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I used 1.35V, but that card is watercooled, even with 1.35V and 1100/1450 it never goes above 45'C, so keep a close eye on your temps...


Is that under Furmark?

Wow.

I'm getting close to flashing my Sapphire HD5770s to Asus.

Right now with 1.35v I can push my card for benchmarks at 1015/1400.

What is the benefit of flashing to Asus BIOS?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


Is that under Furmark?

Wow.

I'm getting close to flashing my Sapphire HD5770s to Asus.

Right now with 1.35v I can push my card for benchmarks at 1015/1400.

What is the benefit of flashing to Asus BIOS?


I flashed dmy saphire to asus today. Asus has unlocked bios, and when you flash with asus bios afterburner can be used to control voltage and clocks


----------



## keenan

With the asus bios you can use msi afterburner for voltage control and overclocking. Overclocking is also unlocked so no 960/1445 limit

I know you can cross that limit with amd gpu tool, but you loose powerplay and thus cant run them 24/7

With the asus bios I just open msi afterburner, set 1.2V 1000/1450 and save my profile... then my card still idles at 157/300









It's absolutely worth it


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


crysis was more smooth with one card than two crossfired cards... what the heck is up? There's also weird stuff going on in the background, trees are twitching and everything. Games like MW2 are crashing too. What the heck is up with this? my psu has 2 12v rails, 25a each, my psu SHOULD be fine , right? i also get some really weird screens sometimes, just random colored lines and then my comp crashes. is this a driver issue or the cards? i tried single card in both slots and its working fine with a single card in each slot


Which drivers are you using? If you havn't already, try the 9.11 beta, working great so far.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


You wont damage it, it's just when you type *atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin*

the "0" is a reference to the first pci-e slot

Which board do you have..?


The one in my sig







Thanks for the help


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


The one in my sig







Thanks for the help


Ye, I opened your "Phenom lapping" link and saw..

I have never come across a board like that before, just put the card in that slot and flash it with the command I typed in the guide.. It should work without problems...

Let me know how it went..


----------



## SonDa5

Keenan is the Asus bios that is at the techpowerup VGA database the same as "unlocked" one that is linked in your tuturial?


----------



## phaseshift

should we run MSI afterburner on systray? or after you set everything and save it we can exit out of it?


----------



## phaseshift

my temps running furmark get up to 80C, is that good ?

960/1450 1.25v


----------



## phaseshift

30 minutes in furmark the highest temp was 81C, whataya guys think?


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


Keenan is the Asus bios that is at the techpowerup VGA database the same as "unlocked" one that is linked in your tuturial?


I have no idea mate, if you're in doubt, just use the one I linked










Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


should we run MSI afterburner on systray? or after you set everything and save it we can exit out of it?


Just minimize to system tray..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


my temps running furmark get up to 80C, is that good ?

Use Msi Afterburner to setup a custom fan profile.. Also, furmark stress your card more then any other program so 80'C under furmark is alright. Bring your temps down and you should be able to get 960/1450 with stock voltage!

960/1450 1.25v



Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


30 minutes in furmark the highest temp was 81C, whataya guys think?


That is a good score, but like i say, if you bring your temps down you would be able to get 1000+ on the core with 1.25V, that will push you over 10K









Set your fan to 100% and do a furmark at stock settings, then post your results after 5 minutes


----------



## T D

If I get my mobo and Q6600 sold, I be getting a 5770 and a new mobo


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


If I get my mobo and Q6600 sold, I be getting a 5770 and a new mobo










Which board are you getting..? Remember the Oem 5770 at ebuyer is only Â£116, so that might be a good deal when you're ready


----------



## T D

I don't know. First I need money, then it's probably one of the P5Q or the EP45-UD3P.
And yeah, that's the main one I caught my eye. Cheaper than new decent GTX260's and obviously a much better choice


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I have no idea mate, if you're in doubt, just use the one I linked









Just minimize to system tray..

That is a good score, but like i say, if you bring your temps down you would be able to get 1000+ on the core with 1.25V, that will push you over 10K









Set your fan to 100% and do a furmark at stock settings, then post your results after 5 minutes



what ways can I do to lower my temps? I used the same fan config as you posted on your screenshot earlier


----------



## theo.gr

In my case,my card wont hit 1000 core with less than 1,35 hardmodded though,which is far more stable than the softmod.In these volts the card will hang in less than 30seconds on furmark 100% fan!!!
Am i good or what???
No problems in games or benches though...


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Little did I know that disabling Catalyst A.I also disables Crossfire, no matter what setting you use, Crossfire will still be enabled, but it simply wont work...



This is the first I have heard of this and I always turn off A.I but I have never seen it turn off the linked adaptor.

I play crysis @ 1600x1050 min 25fps avg 37-45fps and in some extreme cases I have seen the counter hit 100fps. I have tinkered 3 .exe's for crysis 
DX9 64bit, DX10 32bit, DX10 64bit.
These frames come from my crossfired 4850's 512mb so if this is what happens when I hit disable catalist AI then I need not bother upgrading and these ASUS 4850 512's need more credit.


----------



## Toonshorty

I madez u a bannar but I ated it:

Good luck I made a copy


















Use it if you like it XD

Quote:



http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/a...y/club5770.png


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Ye, I opened your "Phenom lapping" link and saw..

I have never come across a board like that before, just put the card in that slot and flash it with the command I typed in the guide.. It should work without problems...

Let me know how it went..


Thanks for the heads up I will try it on Sunday.


----------



## kkbob33

I am also seeing flickering and choppy gameplay in Crysis with crossfire enabled. I hope future driver updates fix it.


----------



## brooze113

this club is so dead







the 5850 club seems much better. I cant wait to get another 5850 so I can go back .


----------



## kkbob33

Well the 5770 is basically a 4870 with DX11. No doubt the 5850 is better.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I have no idea mate, if you're in doubt, just use the one I linked










I flashed it with the one in your link and so far it works very well. Using Afterburner 1.4.

Before the end of this weekend I'm going to hook up my other HD5770 with TR HR-03 rev.A and flash it to the Asus bios.

I've been testing with single hd5770 and though some of the benchmark scores are lower than single HD5859 when playing UT3 and CODMW2 the single HD5770 rips up the games. Very fast at 1GHZ core and 1350 ram.

Xfire needs improvements for sure. I keep hearing the 9.12 drivers are going to improve hd5770 xfire performance. I hope so.

Still extremely pleased with performance of single HD5770.

Single HD5770 3dmark06 score is almost 20,000 and my best single HD5850 3dMark06 score was a little over 24,000.

Once the Xfire drivers get working right the hd5770s should easily be able to out perform single HD5850.


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


Once the Xfire drivers get working right the hd5770s should easily be able to out perform single HD5850.


Glad you got it flashed ok









I cant imagine going back to the stock bios, just too much fiddling to get the cards full potencial unleached..

I think in a full crossfire capable board, meaning with two 16x 2.0 slots, 2 of these cards will compete with a 5870..


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Glad you got it flashed ok









I cant imagine going back to the stock bios, just too much fiddling to get the cards full potencial unleached..

I think in a full crossfire capable board, meaning with two 16x 2.0 slots, 2 of these cards will compete with a 5870..



My MB only does 8x 2.0 and I have ran it with single HD5850 and have had some very nice results. Don't think the 8x speed is hurting the performance very much. I do think the drivers are not working very well for Xfire Hd5770.

Another thing that would help would be more voltage. 1.45v would be nice. With improved cooling i think it would be fine.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Well the 5770 is basically a 4870 with DX11. No doubt the 5850 is better.


I didnt mean speed. there is no activity or anything exciting going on in this club


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


this club is so dead







the 5850 club seems much better. I cant wait to get another 5850 so I can go back .



The HD5800 series perform much better than HD5770.

HD5770s would be more popular if they performed better. HD5770 is really hurting in xfire performance.

Single HD5770 really doesn't get much respect though. Probably because it doesn't perform better than HD4890 and it lacks at least a 256mb bit memory interface.


----------



## brooze113

read above post


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


I didnt mean speed. there is no activity or anything exciting going on in this club


Well i am sure that if aftermarket cooler hit the shelves and 5770 cost drops a little then many guys with buy pairs and vMOD or OC them!!!So u ll see action in here!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
I didnt mean speed. there is no activity or anything exciting going on in this club

Sorry. my point was that the 5850 is better so obviously more people on this forum will have it. it is an enthusiast forum after all. I was actually surprised at how many people purchased the 5770. I figure it is because of lack of stock on the 5850sand 5870s.


----------



## keenan

Downloaded the Resident Evil 5 Benchmark Utility and did some comparison tests between stock clocks and overclocked speeds. Also with the Core i5 @ 3Ghz and 4Ghz respectably...

Cpu speed plays little to no part in game performance...









*Resident Evil 5, 1680 x 1050, 8 x AA, 16 x AF*

Core i5 750 @ 3Ghz
Single HD5770 at 850/1200 (Stock)










Core i5 750 @ 4Ghz
Single HD5770 at 850/1200 (Stock)










Core i5 750 @ 3Ghz
Single HD5770 at 1000/1400










Core i5 750 @ 4Ghz
Single HD5770 at 1000/1400


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Just another update, think this is my sweet spot until new drivers come out










what do you think?


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Just another update, think this is my sweet spot until new drivers come out










what do you think?


I do think that this is unbeatable, it kinda proves that hours of hard work and tweaking do infact pay off ..


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I do think that this is unbeatable, it kinda proves that hours of hard work and tweaking do infact pay off ..










Thanks for your kind words mate, yeah alot time spent at the pc when i should have spent it with my son...but hey they will be his one day








My memory on one or both of my cards suck they dont like it over 1300 even at 1.25v so im leaving them

come on guys stick you vantage gpu only scores up


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Just another update, think this is my sweet spot until new drivers come out










what do you think?


Whats your cards clocks for this?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Downloaded the Resident Evil 5 Benchmark Utility and did some comparison tests between stock clocks and overclocked speeds. I'll do some more with the core i5 at 3Ghz just to see how cpu dependant these cards really are...

*Resident Evil 5, 1680 x 1050, 8 x AA, 16 x AF*

Core i5 750 @ 4Ghz
Single HD5770 at 850/1200 (Stock)










Core i5 750 @ 4Ghz
Single HD5770 at 1000/1400












how do i get my temps lower?


----------



## brooze113

I am going to get a new fan for my cpu cooler today. I hope it allows me to do 3.9/4ghz benches so we have comparison.

1020/1450 SSStable







1.3v


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


how do i get my temps lower?


What's your temps like idle and load..?


----------



## keenan

Updated Resident Evil Benchmark post with Core i5 @ 3Ghz..









http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...ml#post7647368


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


What's your temps like idle and load..?


well on 960/1450 1.25v idle is 39-42C and full load is 80C on Furmark


----------



## keenan

Did you make a custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner..?


----------



## brooze113

You guys know furmark isnt safe right?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Did you make a custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner..?


yeah i use the same one as you

C/%
40-30
50-30
60-50
70-55
80-70

I just ran a stock setting at 1.125v, 5 minutes furmark extreme burn test highest temp I got was 58C with 100% fan working


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


You guys know furmark isnt safe right?


running furmark for a long period of time is not safe, but 30 minutes I think is good as long as you watch temps


----------



## keenan

Furmark is for graphics cards what prime95 is for prosessors!

As long as you keep the card cool, no harm will come to it...

If you stress a cpu under prime95 and it goes above 90'C at 100% load, do you think it will be safe..?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


running furmark for a long period of time is not safe, but 30 minutes I think is good as long as you watch temps


furmark is not safe over 2mins. There are other components on the video card that need monitoring also when running furmark mainly the vrms. Its not just the temp of the core that matters.

each time you run furmark you shorten the life of your card.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


furmark is not safe over 2mins. There are other components on the video card that need monitoring also when running furmark mainly the vrms. Its not just the temp of the core that matters.

each time you run furmark you shorten the life of your card.


what do you use to bench your crad? I use furmark and 3dmark vantage


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Furmark is for graphics cards what prime95 is for prosessors!

As long as you keep the card cool, no harm will come to it...

If you stress a cpu under prime95 and it goes above 90'C at 100% load, do you think it will be safe..?


a cpu is an independent component a video card consist of alot of other components, not just a gpu. with that said your theory fails


----------



## keenan

Alright phaseshift, can your card do 960/1400 at stock voltage..?

Try it with this program, not furmark...

rthdribl


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Alright phaseshift, can your card do 960/1400 at stock voltage..?

Try it with this program, not furmark...

rthdribl


will try that now, how long do i run it? and also im going to flash it with asus bios in a bit


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


what do you use to bench your crad? I use furmark and 3dmark vantage


to find max temp , I run 3dmark 06 fire fly test and set it to loop 10 times. For stability I run the Vantage colored smoke test and loop it 10 times also. A couple ours of call of duty 4 or waw will definately tell if your gpu is stable.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
to find max temp , I run 3dmark 06 fire fly test and set it to loop 10 times. For stability I run the Vantage colored smoke test and loop it 10 times also. A couple ours of call of duty 4 or waw will definately tell if your gpu is stable.

I played mw2 for like 5 hours yesterday on high settings with 960/1450 1.25v and no problems LOL


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
a cpu is an independent component a video card consist of alot of other components, not just a gpu. with that said your theory fails

Sorry, but your theory fails and you're still an idiot, prime95 puts stress on your cpu, nb, sb and memory at full load.. So, go do your homework and dont come back untill you've got something worth sharing and facts to back it up.. please!

I've proven you wrong once before, dont challenge me again..


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
to find max temp , I run 3dmark 06 fire fly test and set it to loop 10 times. For stability I run the Vantage colored smoke test and loop it 10 times also. A couple ours of call of duty 4 or waw will definately tell if your gpu is stable.

what are your temps at full load? since we have the same card, I might just flash it and use your settings you said 1020/1450?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
to find max temp , I run 3dmark 06 fire fly test and set it to loop 10 times. For stability I run the Vantage colored smoke test and loop it 10 times also.

This is'nt accurate because the card cycles between 2d and 3d clocks between tests... again, you disappoint..


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Sorry, but your theory fails and you're still an idiot, prime95 puts stress on your cpu, nb, sb and memory at full load.. So, go do your homework and dont come back untill you've got something worth sharing and facts to back it up.. please!

I've proven you wrong once before, dont challenge me again..

I will leave you to fool others with your ignorance, But before I go is ram a component of a *cpu*? is the sb a component of a *cpu*? isnt ram a component of a *video card*? isnt the vrms a component of a *video cards*?
You have a little knowledge, but you dont know it all I speak from years of experience usinf furmark
get of your high horse dude

that said I will just add you to my ignore list


----------



## phaseshift

okay keenan, I used that tool monitoring my temps on GPUz 58C, 61% GPU load 39% Fan Speed


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
what are your temps at full load? since we have the same card, I might just flash it and use your settings you said 1020/1450?

during gaming cod waw, cod 4, cod mw2 my max is 78c . with the 3dmark test i listed my max is 80c


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
during gaming cod waw, cod 4, cod mw2 my max is 78c . with the 3dmark test i listed my max is 80c

fan settings?


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
I will leave you to fool others with your ignorance, *But before I go is ram a component of a cpu? is the sb a component of a cpu*? isnt ram a component of a video card? isnt the vrms a component of a video cards?

Bolded bits: no.
The SB and RAM (or RAM slots with RAM rather) are part of the motherboard. If you just swap out a CPU then the SB and RAM won't be changed.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
I will leave you to fool others with your ignorance, But before I go is ram a component of a *cpu*? is the sb a component of a *cpu*? isnt ram a component of a *video card*? isnt the vrms a component of a *video cards*?
You have a little knowledge, but you dont know it all I speak from years of experience usinf furmark
get of your high horse dude

that said I will just add you to my ignore list

Prime95 doesnt test just your cpu, it tests your whole system... fool

If my knowledge was so little, why did you need my advise to actualy find that you're card was faulty..? Like I've said before, you're statements are of little facts and idiotic, you lie in your posts just to hide your inability to comprehend the workings of hardware...

I'd advise all members to steer clear of any advise you offer as it will be false and inaccurate...

I wonder why you have 2 cards in for RMA..?

That said, welcome to my ignore list


----------



## brooze113

here is my fanspeed










Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
Bolded bits: no.
The SB and RAM (or RAM slots with RAM rather) are part of the motherboard. If you just swap out a CPU then the SB and RAM won't be changed.

ok so why do we have people comparing a video card to a cpu?


----------



## phaseshift

keenan what is your fan settings?


----------



## phaseshift

w00t succesfully flashed my bios!


----------



## phaseshift

what should I do now it says no ati drivers installed?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
what should I do now it says no ati drivers installed?

install drivers, it is picking up an asus card instead of sappire now.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
install drivers, it is picking up an asus card instead of sappire now.

oh i see, I had catalyst 9.11 installed before i flashed, after i flshed it it detected the driver and i had to restart..so im good then?


----------



## phaseshift

is there a program that lets me know i flashed it right? should say like Asus card right?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
is there a program that lets me know i flashed it right? should say like Asus card right?

gpu-z should say your card is asus brand, and you should be able to do all you overclocking and tweaking with afterburner now


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
gpu-z should say your card is asus brand, and you should be able to do all you overclocking and tweaking with afterburner now


ahh yes it is, thanks

im gonna go for 1020/1450 1.25v or maybe 1.3v?


----------



## keenan

This is what I'm using, works like a charm for 24/7 and the air cooled card never goed over 65'C


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
ahh yes it is, thanks

im gonna go for 1020/1450 1.25v or maybe 1.3v?

which ever works better for you , if you get 1.25v would be better though (less heat).


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
ahh yes it is, thanks

im gonna go for 1020/1450 1.25v or maybe 1.3v?

Try at stock volatge first, then work your way up..

Try 950/1400 with stock voltage


----------



## phaseshift

how come on GPUz it wont say my clock settings on the main tab but in sensors it will show 1021/1441


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Try at stock volatge first, then work your way up..

Try 950/1400 with stock voltage

now should i be running the benchmark tool you posted up each time? how long?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
now should i be running the benchmark tool you posted up each time? how long?

Yes, that tool should tell you if there's any instability..

Run it for 5 minutes, if it passes run a game untill you're satisfied

Try this gpu-z


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Yes, that tool should tell you if there's any instability..

Run it for 5 minutes, if it passes run a game untill you're satisfied

Try this gpu-z

it's been running for 5 minutes now at 1021/1440 1.325v

GPU temps 65C
Fan Speed 55C
GPU load 73-75%


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
w00t succesfully flashed my bios!

Congrats. See it isn't hard









edit: By the way the GPU-Z posted above doesn't help to read my 3d clocks. None have worked so far


----------



## phaseshift

wow my card can take a beating...

1020/1440 1.25v 62C on that tool you brought up


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


wow my card can take a beating...

1020/1440 1.25v 62C on that tool you brought up


go play call of duty now or run the 3d mark 06 fire fly test and see if you get gpu recovery.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


go play call of duty now or run the 3d mark 06 fire fly test and see if you get gpu recovery.


what is gpu recovery? btw thanks to all are helping + rep for each you'll know who you are haha


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


furmark is not safe over 2mins. There are other components on the video card that need monitoring also when running furmark mainly the vrms. Its not just the temp of the core that matters.

each time you run furmark you shorten the life of your card.



I put heatsinks on my vrms, voltage chip, and ram along with the main one on CPU.

Do you know of any video card monitoring utilities that can pick up on all the other temps?

GPU-Z currently only reads HD5770 core. I am concerend with other temps as well.

Looking at the stock heat sink on the Hd5770 and what i have done to mine with TR HR-03 rev. A heatsink I think I have improved the cooling by quite a ways.

When I run furmark at stock voltage and stock frequencies my GPU runs cool and Furmark is stable. No problems.

I can see how any video card will fail when running hot and that is why it is important to have effective cooling when increasing voltage and frequency.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


what is gpu recovery? btw thanks to all are helping + rep for each you'll know who you are haha


If your card is unstable, from heat, low voltage or just to high on clocks. The driver will crash instead of giving blue screen and recovers itself.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


wow my card can take a beating...

1020/1440 1.25v 62C on that tool you brought up



Looks good. I'm going to try that tool out as well.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


Looks good. I'm going to try that tool out as well.











Quote:



GPU load 73-75%


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


what is gpu recovery?



GPU recovery kicks in when your video card is not stable. Your screen will go blank and then the video card will be restored to default clocks.

If this happens you know without a doubt your video card settings are not stable.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*













I didn't see the load percentages.

Does that tool run 100% load on GPU?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


I didn't see the load percentages.

Does that tool run 100% load on GPU?


no it doesn't the highest i saw was 75%

i ran firefly test 10x loop and it came up with no errors

highest temp was 66C


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


no it doesn't the highest i saw was 75%

i ran firefly test 10x loop and it came up with no errors

highest temp was 66C


you saw no artifacts either? if not then that is awesome man :d


----------



## phaseshift

latest scores










max temp:

firefly 10x 66C
vantage 69C

broke 10k!


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


you saw no artifacts either? if not then that is awesome man :d


no artifacts! w00t mw2 time lol


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


I put heatsinks on my vrms, voltage chip, and ram along with the main one on CPU.

Do you know of any video card monitoring utilities that can pick up on all the other temps?

GPU-Z currently only reads HD5770 core. I am concerend with other temps as well.

Looking at the stock heat sink on the Hd5770 and what i have done to mine with TR HR-03 rev. A heatsink I think I have improved the cooling by quite a ways.

When I run furmark at stock voltage and stock frequencies my GPU runs cool and Furmark is stable. No problems.

I can see how any video card will fail when running hot and that is why it is important to have effective cooling when increasing voltage and frequency.


can u post some pics of your HR 03 om your 5770?


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


no artifacts! w00t mw2 time lol


Well done mate, you've got it going now









Your card should do 1000/1400 @ 1.2V aswell...


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Well done mate, you've got it going now









Your card should do 1000/1400 @ 1.2V aswell...


i should still be over 10k score right?


----------



## Drake.L

Just curious, How come phaseshifts' temps are much lower than mine when OCed and i'm on stock clocks w/ 70% fan speed? I've ran furmark and got 75C at 70% fan speed.


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i should still be over 10k score right?


There's only one way to find out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Just curious, How come phaseshifts' temps are much lower than mine when OCed and i'm on stock clocks w/ 70% fan speed? I've ran furmark and got 75C at 70% fan speed.


What's your idle temps..? have you tried to setup the custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner..?


----------



## Drake.L

Nope, I currently can't do anything due to my ram. I'll post back when I RMA these sticks of ram


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
latest scores










max temp:

firefly 10x 66C
vantage 69C

broke 10k!

Very nice score. Goes to show that the 5770 is better than the old 4870. Especially at overclocking.


----------



## Drake.L

Off topic : kkbob33, is the girl in your avatar the girl from the Casper movie?


----------



## keenan

I have recieved a warning from overclock.net staff about my posts towards *brooze113*..

I apologize for any intentionally demeaning things I've said and for my rude unnecessary behavior in this thread...

Please regard all my posts towards *brooze113* as sillyness from my side and nothing to take too serious.

Thanks


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Off topic : kkbob33, is the girl in your avatar the girl from the Casper movie?


Indeed it is..

Christina Ricci


----------



## Jeffro422

Is that good?

@Stock speeds


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*











Is that good?

@Stock speeds


That's a very good score, but you're still on a beta build Windows7..?


----------



## keenan

In a couple different forums people have been complaining about some 5770 having really high temps. It was discovered that the coolers on these cards were'nt making direct contact with the gpu core. All the cards in question are *HIS HD5770's*, so just a word of caution to future buyers...


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


In a couple different forums people have been complaining about some 5770 having really high temps. It was discovered that the coolers on these cards were'nt making direct contact with the gpu core. All the cards in question are *HIS HD5770's*, so just a word of caution to future buyers...


What about for Sapphire cards?


----------



## keenan

Are you getting high temps..?


----------



## Drake.L

Well, currently I just know my full load, I don't remember my idle. Under full load with 70% fan speed @ stock clocks is 76C on furmark stability test.


----------



## keenan

What's your room temps like..? Summer or winter..?


----------



## SonDa5

More stability testing with single HD5770 and TR HR-03 (rev. A) heat sink.

1.299v 1000/1301. *No fan* connected to HD5770. Antec 900 case side fan blowing air over GPU area.










I'm hoping that once I get a fan attached to the HD5770 my temps will remain in the 40's. As soon as a find a good 92mm fan with 4 pin pwm connection to HD5770 for fan control I'm getting it. If anyone knows of one please direct me to it. I have been looking without much success so far.


----------



## Assassin48

anyone know were i can get the xp drivers ?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Assassin48*


anyone know were i can get the xp drivers ?



Not sure. I got my W7 beta 9.11 drivers from AMD site.

Maby these are for XP??

http://www.madshrimps.be/vbulletin/f...ta-7-xp-67584/


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


What's your room temps like..? Summer or winter..?


Well, my room is colder than any other room in my house. My current temperature in the house are 22C


----------



## keenan

Put your card on default voltage and clocks, use a custom fan profile like this and run this program for 5 minutes

rthdribl

Post a screenshot with MSI Afterburner showing yout temps from start to finish..


----------



## taggy786

i got a xfx 5770 (soon to be crossfired !)


----------



## NovaNab

Is it possible to run 3 5770's on a p55 mobo? Ive got an Asus Maximus III


----------



## BigBruiserAl

if it has 3 pci-e slots that run min x8/x8/x8 and you have a 4Ghz cpu yes









NB: although you dont need 4ghz anything under will bottle 3 gpu im sure


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Off topic : kkbob33, is the girl in your avatar the girl from the Casper movie?


Yeah. Christina Ricci.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Is there any difference in the makers since these are all reference designs correct? So i can grab the gigabyte version and not worry about anything?


----------



## JMT668

I would get XFX as it has a double lifetime warranty!


----------



## XAnarchy

surprisingly enough, some of them actually out perform others.


----------



## phaseshift

I like my sapphire card, the highest temps I get at full 100 % load is between 66C-68C and thats at 1021/1441 1.25v


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
I like my sapphire card, the highest temps I get at full 100 % load is between 66C-68C and thats at 1021/1441 1.25v


Nice clocks and voltage.

Is that running Furmark for twenty minutes?


----------



## NovaNab

I dont get why doesnt my core clock go above 960? I am running 1200 core voltage.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Nice clocks and voltage.

Is that running Furmark for twenty minutes?

running mw2 fdor like 3 hours lol gpu gets up to 95-99% usage


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
I dont get why doesnt my core clock go above 960? I am running 1200 core voltage.

You're running 2 cards. If you know for sure that one of your cards can go above 960 core then the other card probably can't.
Or both can't go above 960.


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


I dont get why doesnt my core clock go above 960? I am running 1200 core voltage.


What make is your cards..? Did you flash to the Asus bios..?

All 5770's are limited to 960/1445 overclock, you need to flash them with an unlocked bios to remove the limit..


----------



## phaseshift

1020/1440 1.200v

no artifacts, no gpu recovery this card is a beast. Went from 1.25 to 1.2...and keenan 1000/2400 my gpu score is still above 10k 1025 to be exact


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


1020/1440 1.200v

no artifacts, no gpu recovery this card is a beast. Went from 1.25 to 1.2...and keenan 1000/2400 my gpu score is still above 10k 1025 to be exact


Great stuff man, keep playin with it

Just bought a D-Tek Fuzion GFX2 for the second card, should have that up soon..


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Great stuff man, keep playin with it

Just bought a D-Tek Fuzion GFX2 for the second card, should have that up soon..


whats the highest I can go you think on air cooling, and safe


----------



## brooze113

I have decided to keep these clocks/temp


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


I have decided to keep these clocks/temp



















how come you get higher temps than me? I run a higher setup?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


how come you get higher temps than me? I run a higher setup?


what are your temps like?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brooze113* 
what are your temps like?

playing MW2 for a couple hours the highest temp I got was 66C, also did some vantage benching and the firefly 10x loop you recommended


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
playing MW2 for a couple hours the highest temp I got was 66C, also did some vantage benching and the firefly 10x loop you recommended

cool, I have no idea why my temp is higher, but it is way betetr than the HIS 5770 I had that would load at 90+c


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Put your card on default voltage and clocks, use a custom fan profile like this and run this program for 5 minutes

rthdribl

Post a screenshot with MSI Afterburner showing yout temps from start to finish..


Heres my temps after 5 mins of running at that program and using your fan profile


----------



## keenan

@ Drake.L

Your card seems absolutely fine, those are very nice temps indeed. Nothing to worry about...


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


@ Drake.L

Your card seems absolutely fine, those are very nice temps indeed. Nothing to worry about...


Ah I guess the fan profile does help, thanks Keenan


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


If the Original Poster wants he can add this to the first post..

Taken from my little guide over at guru3d

Below is a detailed guide to flashing you bios.

**Please note again, you take full responsibility for doing this**

Lets start at what you need..

* Any Flash drive or USB bootable device such as external hard drives will do
* HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
* The Boot Files (Extract them)
* Atiflash
* The Unlocked Bios (Extract it and rename it to something like *unlock.bin*

Start with installing the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.










* Select the *Device* you plan to use and choose *FAT32* as the File System
* Tick the box *"Create a DOS startup disk"* and select the option *"using DOS system files located at"* then browse to the extracted boot files you downloaded.

Start the prosess.

When it's done you will have a bootable USB device, all you have to do now is copy the *Atiflash.exe* and *unlock.bin* to the root of your bootable device and reboot your computer.

See to it that your bios points to this device as the First Boot Device and once it booted to DOS just type:

atitool -f -p 0 unlock.bin

Once finished it will tell you to restart the computer to continue, just press Ctrl + Alt + Delete

If you have 2 cards in crossfire, remove one and flash one at a time, making sure the one being flashed id in the top most pci-e slot

Enjoy unlocked overclocking...


Tried flashing but, when I boot to the flash drive I get:

C:\\> When I type in atitool -f -p 0 unlock.bin I get a warning saying bad command. Shouldn't it be pointing to my F drive no my c drive?


----------



## keenan

Type C:\\dir and see if the location is pointing to your bootable device containing the flash files, if not, just run through the alphabet


----------



## Tech-Boy

Problem fixed, you have to type in atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin exactly and not atitool -f -p 0 unlock.bin. I recommend you fix your guide keenan, other than that the guide was very helpful.

Successfully flashed to asus bios will post benchmarks later. Please add me to the club!


----------



## XAnarchy

Does flashing bios void warrenty? i have an XFX if it helps.


----------



## keenan

Thanks Tech-Boy... Fixed


----------



## Tech-Boy

How are you guys getting Msi afterburner to show the voltage? I have the Asus bios gpu-z says so, and I can ajust voltage, core, etc and see temp, fan speed etc. But I don't see the current core voltage in Msi.

Running Msi afterburner 1.4


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


How are you guys getting Msi afterburner to show the voltage? I have the Asus bios gpu-z says so, and I can ajust voltage, core, etc and see temp, fan speed etc. But I don't see the current core voltage in Msi.

Running Msi afterburner 1.4


Can you post a screenshot..?


----------



## NovaNab

So How do i flash the bios? i have an xfx card

P.S is it dangerous to mess around witht his stuff?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Can you post a screenshot..?


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


So How do i flash the bios? i have an xfx card

P.S is it dangerous to mess around witht his stuff?


Follow this guide and you'll be fine..

Quote:



Below is a detailed guide to flashing you bios.

**Please note again, you take full responsibility for doing this**

Lets start at what you need..

* Any Flash drive or USB bootable device such as external hard drives will do
* HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
* The Boot Files (Extract them)
* Atiflash
* The Unlocked Bios (Extract it and rename it to something like *unlock.bin*

Start with installing the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.










* Select the *Device* you plan to use and choose *FAT32* as the File System
* Tick the box *"Create a DOS startup disk"* and select the option *"using DOS system files located at"* then browse to the extracted boot files you downloaded.

Start the prosess.

When it's done you will have a bootable USB device, all you have to do now is copy the *Atiflash.exe* and *unlock.bin* to the root of your bootable device and reboot your computer.

See to it that your bios points to this device as the First Boot Device and once it booted to DOS just type:

atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin

Once finished, it will tell you to restart the computer to continue, just press Ctrl + Alt + Delete

If you have 2 cards in crossfire, remove one and flash one at a time, making sure the one being flashed id in the top most pci-e slot

Enjoy unlocked overclocking...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NovaNab*


So How do i flash the bios? i have an xfx card

P.S is it dangerous to mess around witht his stuff?


I did it. If you follow the guide it is a piece of cake. Just make sure your computer is on a battery just in case the power goes out. The flashing only takes about 10sec, follow the guide and you have to reinstall drivers when done.


----------



## keenan

Your current voltage is at 1.125V now, see in the screenshot...

I dont think voltage monitoring work, cause mine is ticked and doesnt show a graph..







The only way I know my voltage is by know what I set it at..


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Your current voltage is at 1.125V now, see in the screenshot...

I dont think voltage monitoring work, cause mine is ticked and doesnt show a graph..







The only way I know my voltage is by know what I set it at..











Ok, then I thought there was a live voltage graph.


----------



## keenan

By looking in the settings under general one would thing after "Unlocking Voltage Monitoring" that there would be...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


By looking in the settings under general one would thing after "Unlocking Voltage Monitoring" that there would be...










There is one, as it worked with my gtx 260. I guess they just don't have it yet for the 5xxx series cards.


----------



## BigBruiserAl

any ideas on this error folks, was trying to run the heaven demo?


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


any ideas on this error folks, was trying to run the heaven demo?


Download the DirectX web setup from microsoft's site.


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Download the DirectX web setup from microsoft's site.


yeah already done mate..very odd


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


yeah already done mate..very odd


It would be easier if you just install windows7, but here's a little guide on what you need...

http://www.ngohq.com/news/16601-how-...ows-vista.html


----------



## a.agustin1908

should be getting a 5770 very soon i hope!


----------



## Fatty Beef

Man I just ordered two, one over the weekend and then one first thing this morning when I realized they would all be gone and sure enough they are sold out everywhere and it looks like prices are going up..... again......


----------



## JDMfanatic

5770 is still really bad in xfire... so I guess I'm screwed until driver updates come around?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


Man I just ordered two, one over the weekend and then one first thing this morning when I realized they would all be gone and sure enough they are sold out everywhere and it looks like prices are going up..... again......


Prices are coming down here. However we're still a lot more expensive than the US


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


5770 is still really bad in xfire... so I guess I'm screwed until driver updates come around?












Mine do not scale really bad but there are some glitches to be sure (specially when running 2 monitors). Are you getting scaling problems?


----------



## JDMfanatic

what do you mean by scaling?
just that Cod MW2 crashes all the time on some levels and is really slow, crysis has twitching/flickering going on in the background and isn't smooth, and borderlands is okay though. it's not my cards or mobo for sure, and this is happening on stock clocks too, so idk

single monitor


----------



## keenan

Try some new drivers









Click me

Proof


----------



## XAnarchy

Im willing to give anything a go!


----------



## oni5115

Curious if there is a "best" manufacturer to get these from, or if there is a horrible one to not get it from.

I hear Asus's have good bios for over clocking, though you can flash the bios of other cards to unlock them as well. Still, if they are all the same price anyways +1 for ASUS.

Is there a performance difference in cooling between products like the 100283-2L and the 100283L? Does the shroud effect cooling much? Just look cool? Etc.


----------



## keenan

I might be wrong, but the difference between the two you linked is the first one doesnt have cooling on the memory

I'd get a reference card, if you plan on keeping it for a while, get the one with the best warranty...

Some members have been getting bad cooler contact with HIS cards, so you might wanna steer clear of them!


----------



## oni5115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I might be wrong, but the difference between the two you linked is the first one doesnt have cooling on the memory

I'd get a reference card, if you plan on keeping it for a while, get the one with the best warranty...

Some members have been getting bad cooler contact with HIS cards, so you might wanna steer clear of them!


Just to be certain, the second linked card is the reference card style correct?

How are XFX cards? Support? They have them with double lifetime warranty on new-egg at the moment which looks interesting.


----------



## keenan

Yes, the second link is the one you want









XFX is great, I love there after sales and RMA service.


----------



## XAnarchy

XFX has double lifetime warranty. its not a new egg thing. Just FYI. I'd go with the XFX personally, i haven't had any trouble with them so far and all my gaphics cards (besides 1) have been XFX


----------



## drjoey1500

Quick question, can a single 5770 handle crysis at 1920x1080 (or 1900x1200) with playable frame rates? If so, at high or v.high? I noticed in the few benchmarks I saw that the 5770 didn't lose much performance at higher resolutions, but they all used Crysis Warhead on high settings.

A friend is building a rig soon, just researching options as far as gpu/monitor combos. Thanks.


----------



## oni5115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Quick question, can a single 5770 handle crysis at 1920x1080 (or 1900x1200) with playable frame rates? If so, at high or v.high? I noticed in the few benchmarks I saw that the 5770 didn't lose much performance at higher resolutions, but they all used Crysis Warhead on high settings.

A friend is building a rig soon, just researching options as far as gpu/monitor combos. Thanks.


Probably not at full settings, at least not from this review: http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3658&p=5

I assume the "Enthusiast Shaders" means completely max settings, though I could be wrong. Never played the Crysis before.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oni5115* 
Probably not at full settings, at least not from this review: http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3658&p=5

I assume the "Enthusiast Shaders" means completely max settings, though I could be wrong. Never played the Crysis before.

Cool, nice find. I guess that is basically playable (kind of pushing it though). He could always drop the AA for a few frames more.

Looks like its going to be a tough decision







. I guess I'll see what his budget is and evaluate it then. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hubwub

I would like to join the club.










I just got my card from Microcenter yesterday. It was the only one left and the only one on stock there. I was happy to have gotten it.

ETA: I'll post pictures of the card tomorrow.


----------



## Blaze051806

Vcheez the club is " on fire "


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


what do you mean by scaling?
just that Cod MW2 crashes all the time on some levels and is really slow, crysis has twitching/flickering going on in the background and isn't smooth, and borderlands is okay though. it's not my cards or mobo for sure, and this is happening on stock clocks too, so idk

single monitor


Same thing is happening to me using Crossfire in Crysis. I get stuttering and flickering. Its the drivers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oni5115*


Probably not at full settings, at least not from this review: http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3658&p=5

I assume the "Enthusiast Shaders" means completely max settings, though I could be wrong. Never played the Crysis before.



Doubtful. Very high at 1680x1050 chugs a little for me with a single card in the GPU test and lags pretty hard in the Assault Harbor level. Once the drivers pick up I believe Crossfire 5770 is a viable solution for running high at your resolution. If you want one card I would suggest at least a 5850.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Ok I have been playing with my new card. And it is an amazing little card.

First off temps are amazing It never has seen 70c even with 1.35 volt! After Vantage, Crysis you name it, it hasn't gone over 69c!

The card overclocks really well too. My GTX was terrible overclocker, could barely take it above stock. And I got the 5770 to 1000 core 1400mhz memory in a few minutes. I can't seem to take the core past 1050 as I get driver crashes, still working on it though. I will post pic, and benchmarks later today.

I do have a question though, single monitor everything is great however when I use two monitors at stock settings everything it good too, but when I use two monitors at overclocked settings I get really annoying horizontal bars that appear. Is this just simply a driver issue or maybe unstable overclock, don't think it is unstable as I run every bench out there without crashing/freezing.

I know these cards don't display artifacts because of a new algorithm but the frames will decrease if oc is unstable, that happened to me so I just raised the volts and the frames increased greatly.

Oh and why does the Vantage score scale with with the core! I mean with my gtx 260 I can get 10,000 + score on stock but it is much slower than the 5770 at 1000core witch gets 10,000 score in vantage, if I put the core at 850 I get 8,500 score in vantage, settings on performance. I guess it is just a cool coincidence.


----------



## hubwub

Here are some pictures of the card when I got it.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Here are some pictures of the card when I got it.





























Very nice. Have you tried oc yet? How far were you able to oc it.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Here are some pictures of the card when I got it.





























HOLY CRAP! It looks like my XFX 5770!

I've had alot of problems with my card and games crashing, but only with dual monitor. Let us know how yours works out


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Very nice. Have you tried oc yet? How far were you able to oc it.


I will try and OC it tonight when I do some benchmarks for some of my games.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


HOLY CRAP! It looks like my XFX 5770!

I've had alot of problems with my card and games crashing, but only with dual monitor. Let us know how yours works out


I haven't had any games crash yet. Though the only games that I've opened with the game is COD4 and MW2. I'll check it out with dual monitors.

I'll check out its performance tonight.


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
HOLY CRAP! It looks like my XFX 5770!

I've had alot of problems with my card and games crashing, but only with dual monitor. Let us know how yours works out

Really? Was this on eyefinity dual monitor because I'm running a standard dual monitor setup and CoD4:MW is fine for me.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Really? Was this on eyefinity dual monitor because I'm running a standard dual monitor setup and CoD4:MW is fine for me.

Nah just a standard dual monitor setup. You haven't had any problems with any games yet? It usually happened to me in aion but i've been banned and just waiting to be unbanned to see how it spans out.


----------



## theo.gr

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...6&postcount=84
This is the vMEM mod!!!
USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...6&postcount=84
This is the vMEM mod!!!
USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

What does doing this acheive?


----------



## theo.gr

It gives u MORE voltage in the MEMORY...for OC of course...


----------



## Drake.L

Hello, I'd like to flash the bios on my 5770, but will this void the warranty? Also, if I do flash the bios, is there a way to save the one that came with the card?


----------



## theo.gr

Yes it voids the warranty but u can reflash the original and get it back!!
And yes using atiflash u type
atiflash -s 0 ORIGINAL.rom
where ORIGINAL is the name of your original bios...


----------



## Drake.L

Okay, so if I flashed to Asus bios, and if my cards starts to get faulty, can I flash it back to the original bios and send it in for warranty?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Yes it voids the warranty but u can reflash the original and get it back!!
And yes using atiflash u type
atiflash -s 0 ORIGINAL.rom
where ORIGINAL is the name of your original bios...

Damn, you beat me to it









+rep ..

You can also use gpu-z to backup your bios in windows...


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Okay, so if I flashed to Asus bios, and if my cards starts to get faulty, can I flash it back to the original bios and send it in for warranty?









Indeed.. If you loose the bios, check over at Techpowerup, they have a pretty large bios database


----------



## Drake.L

Can anyone link me to the atiflash I should use? Also, I tried to use GPU-Z(the latest version) and it says "BIOS reading not supported on this device". Does anyone know why I can't use GPU-Z to save the bios?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Can anyone link me to the atiflash I should use? Also, I tried to use GPU-Z(the latest version) and it says "BIOS reading not supported on this device". Does anyone know why I can't use GPU-Z to save the bios?

Click the links in the guide...

Also, use this gpu-z at the bottom of my post...

Quote:


Below is a detailed guide to flashing you bios.

**Please note again, you take full responsibility for doing this**

Lets start at what you need..

* Any Flash drive or USB bootable device such as external hard drives will do
* HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
* The Boot Files (Extract them)
* Atiflash
* The Unlocked Bios (Extract it and rename it to something like *unlock.bin*

Start with installing the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.










* Select the *Device* you plan to use and choose *FAT32* as the File System
* Tick the box *"Create a DOS startup disk"* and select the option *"using DOS system files located at"* then browse to the extracted boot files you downloaded.

Start the prosess.

When it's done you will have a bootable USB device, all you have to do now is copy the *Atiflash.exe* and *unlock.bin* to the root of your bootable device and reboot your computer.

See to it that your bios points to this device as the First Boot Device and once it booted to DOS just type:

*atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin*

Once finished, it will tell you to restart the computer to continue, just press Ctrl + Alt + Delete

If you have 2 cards in crossfire, remove one and flash one at a time, making sure the one being flashed id in the top most pci-e slot

Enjoy unlocked overclocking...

Use this gpu-z


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Who is still selling 5770's ? Newegg is pretty much cashed out.


----------



## Drake.L

Thanks Keenan








+rep (x2)


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Thanks Keenan








+rep (x2)

Great stuff man, let us know how you get on...


----------



## Drake.L

Well, Currently i'm dling the beta drivers that you posted a couple pages back. (32.5KB/s woot! /Sarcasm) But yes, I will let you guys know how that turns out. Also stock voltage on these cards are 1.125V right, and what is the max SAFE voltage?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary* 
Who is still selling 5770's ? Newegg is pretty much cashed out.

Doesnt google offer a shopping section in the US..?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Well, Currently i'm dling the beta drivers that you posted a couple pages back. (32.5KB/s woot! /Sarcasm) But yes, I will let you guys know how that turns out. Also stock voltage on these cards are 1.125V right, and what is the max SAFE voltage?

Overclocking wise I just use Msi Afterburner

Yes, stock voltage is 1.125V and that's adjustable all the way upto 1.350V

I have run 1.35V @ 1100/1450 for long periods of time and no problems what so ever. Asus also claims that 1.35V is perfectly safe with these cards using *Asus smart doctor* so I wont worry about upping the voltage for benchies.. Just keep an eye on temps









I've settled with 1.2V @ 1000/1400 for 24/7


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


Who is still selling 5770's ? Newegg is pretty much cashed out.


They had a few still left on amazon --- looking at 175-180+shipping however. And I would check tiger direct.

Other than that these things are moving like crazy off the shelves.

Its keenan's fault, convincing everyone this the way to go.









One should be at my front door right now and the other there tomorrow


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


They had a few still left on amazon --- looking at 175-180+shipping however. And I would check tiger direct.

Other than that these things are moving like crazy off the shelves.

Its keenan's fault, convincing everyone this the way to go.









One should be at my front door right now and the other there tomorrow










If only I was earning commision ..

maybe I should add my contact details and Postal Address in my sig...


----------



## Drake.L

Keenan, what temps are considered to be hot? Before I hit 74C with the fan profile on MSI (the one you posted a screenshot with) @ 900/1300 (on furmark)


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Damn, you beat me to it









+rep ..

You can also use gpu-z to backup your bios in windows...


hehe!
Thanks for the rep+


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Keenan, what temps are considered to be hot? Before I hit 74C with the fan profile on MSI (the one you posted a screenshot with) @ 900/1300 (on furmark)


Well u can feel safe up until 80...
But after this it sbetter to clock down a little!
Mine crashes over 83...


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Well u can feel safe up until 80...
But after this it sbetter to clock down a little!
Mine crashes over 83...


Oh, I've hit 90C before :X. I was terrified of it, haha. I'm pretty sure games won't stress it out that much. One last thing, Will I need to reinstall the video card drivers after flashing?


----------



## keenan

Remember, Furmark is the most stress your card will ever endure, 80'C in furmark is still good...

The drivers might install without any prompts, if they dont, just install them...


----------



## theo.gr

99%sure taht u need to reinstall the drivers...
But its worth it!


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


99%sure taht u need to reinstall the drivers...
But its worth it!


Think on Vista it still requires a reinstall, Windows7 does that all by itself


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Think on Vista it still requires a reinstall, Windows7 does that all by itself










Awesomesauce, but will it dl the beta ones?


----------



## Drake.L

Success in flashing or nope?


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Success in flashing or nope?


Everything looks right, now see if you can overclock past the 960 limit.

Edit: Crysis benchmarks all merged on next page.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Everything looks right, now see if you can overclock past the 960 limit.

My Crysis benchmarks, 1920x1200, Very High, no AA. Both cards are clocked to 950\\1300 MHz. Ohh, and this was with Windows 7, don't know why it say Vista...


What's your voltage @ 950/1300?? I can't even get 950/1350 @ 1.3v


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


What's your voltage @ 950/1300?? I can't even get 950/1350 @ 1.3v


I havn't touched voltage, it at stock... What driver you using?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I havn't touched voltage, it at stock... What driver you using?


I'm using the drivers that were automatically dled from Wins 7.(8.14.10.0700 according to MSI)


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


I'm using the drivers that were automatically dled from Wins 7.(8.14.10.0700 according to MSI)


Get the 9.11's. They were just officially posted on AMD's site. I had problems with 9.10's so I got the 9.11 beta and havn't had any problems.

Try that and see if it helps.

Crysis benchmarks, 5770's clocked to 950\\1300, CPU at 3.5GHz. Ran on Windows 7, don't know why benchmark tool say Vista









Crysis at 1680x1050 no AA, very high:

Quote:



NEXT BENCH RUN- 11/17/2009 8:22:41 PM - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 62.14s, Average FPS: 32.19
Min FPS: 11.87 at frame 146, Max FPS: 51.70 at frame 994
Average Tri/Sec: -12818509, Tri/Frame: -398274
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.30

!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 52.67s, Average FPS: 37.98
Min FPS: 11.87 at frame 146, Max FPS: 51.70 at frame 994
Average Tri/Sec: -14647533, Tri/Frame: -385713
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.38

!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 52.44s, Average FPS: 38.14
Min FPS: 11.87 at frame 146, Max FPS: 51.80 at frame 80
Average Tri/Sec: -14744527, Tri/Frame: -386585
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.37

TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)


1920x1200, no AA All settings very high:

Quote:



NEXT BENCH RUN- 11/17/2009 8:05:08 PM - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1900x1200, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 65.66s, Average FPS: 30.46
Min FPS: 10.03 at frame 137, Max FPS: 43.24 at frame 865
Average Tri/Sec: -10720441, Tri/Frame: -351968
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.60

!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 56.22s, Average FPS: 35.57
Min FPS: 10.03 at frame 137, Max FPS: 43.36 at frame 992
Average Tri/Sec: -11969619, Tri/Frame: -336474
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.72

!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 55.97s, Average FPS: 35.74
Min FPS: 10.03 at frame 137, Max FPS: 43.60 at frame 889
Average Tri/Sec: -12102735, Tri/Frame: -338669
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.71

TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)


1920x1200, 8xAA All settings very high:

Quote:



NEXT BENCH RUN- 11/17/2009 9:01:39 PM - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1900x1200, AA=8x, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 71.31s, Average FPS: 28.05
Min FPS: 12.84 at frame 147, Max FPS: 36.82 at frame 887
Average Tri/Sec: -9482559, Tri/Frame: -338093
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.71

!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 62.64s, Average FPS: 31.93
Min FPS: 12.84 at frame 147, Max FPS: 37.38 at frame 878
Average Tri/Sec: -10397789, Tri/Frame: -325676
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.81

!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 62.36s, Average FPS: 32.07
Min FPS: 12.84 at frame 147, Max FPS: 37.38 at frame 878
Average Tri/Sec: -10469210, Tri/Frame: -326425
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.81

TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Get the 9.11's. They were just officially posted on AMD's site. I had problems with 9.10's so I got the 9.11 beta and havn't had any problems.

Try that and see if it helps.

Crysis at 1680x1050 no AA, very high:

1920x1200, no AA All settings very high:

1920x1200, 8xAA All settings very high:



Sorry to be a noob but can you link to that driver?


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Sorry to be a noob but can you link to that driver?


Which? 9.11 beta or official?

9.11 Official:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

9.11 beta (latest beta I know of, next best would be official):
http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...ta-9-11-a.html


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Try some new drivers









Click me

Proof











I'm on a newer version, should I downgrade?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Which? 9.11 beta or official?

9.11 Official:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

9.11 beta (latest beta I know of, next best would be official):
http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...ta-9-11-a.html

Thanks + rep


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
I'm on a newer version, should I downgrade?

Not unless you having problems. 9.10 was problems for me, couldn't get drivers to install on W7.

I'm going to try official 9.11 tomarrow or the next day, hopefully they better than the 9.11 beta.


----------



## JDMfanatic

I am having problems with the newer drivers. How can I downgrade drivers?


----------



## Drake.L

You can just run drive sweeper,uninstall the current ones. Then reinstall the old ones.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Where can I find the older drivers available for download?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
I am having problems with the newer drivers. How can I downgrade drivers?

Uninstall current drivers, boot in safe mode, run driver sweeper, boot back in normal mode, install new drivers.


----------



## JDMfanatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Uninstall current drivers, boot in safe mode, run driver sweeper, boot back in normal mode, install new drivers.

Problem is where do I find the older version drivers?


----------



## Drake.L

Hey guys, I was just running 3dmark06 after installing new drivers and the new verison of Afterburner and I recieved this error during the benchmarking. What does this mean?


----------



## Drake.L

Try these http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...Catalyst/Beta/, or http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads.../ATI_Catalyst/.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Problem is where do I find the older version drivers?

Trying to find the list...

Vista32: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...w_vista32.aspx
Vista64: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...w_vista64.aspx

I think they are using the exact same Vista drivers for Windows 7. I not finding anything on AMD's site that specifically says Windows 7...


----------



## JDMfanatic

how old should i go?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
how old should i go?

Definatly not past 9.10's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Hey guys, I was just running 3dmark06 after installing new drivers and the new verison of Afterburner and I recieved this error during the benchmarking. What does this mean?

Try again and see if you get the same error...


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Which? 9.11 beta or official?

9.11 Official:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

9.11 beta (latest beta I know of, next best would be official):
http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...ta-9-11-a.html

Awesome thanks, didn't know about that part of the site.


----------



## Drake.L

Just ran a successful 3dmark06, after trying to get this OC stable. (Tweaked for around 2 hours)


----------



## Fatty Beef

Just got #1 5770 of the sapphire flavor!

#2 should be here tomorrow!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

There is 3 Asus 5770's at my local computer store, really thinking about getting one.

This thread is making me want one LoL


----------



## JDMfanatic

old drivers are even worse than new ones, went back to the new ones
guess i'll be waiting here


----------



## IdPlease

Ordered my 5770 (MSI R5770-PM2D1G) will be here tomorrow.

Changing from the 4870 because .. it's damm noisy and I got bored and wanted something new. 5850 / 5870 are all out of stock in the UK. Will be running two of these in x-fire.

Once it arrives and i've had a play, will post some screenies and benchmark results (I know there is like hundreds already, so a few more not hurt)









I'm curious as to what the performance will be (single) as my ASUS 4870 dont like to OC at all







.. it's one of the Glaciator ones, and the RAM is not covered by heatsinks.


----------



## Fatty Beef

I finally got mine! Both installed, how do I go about overclocking?

Do I need to do one at a time?

Is there a guide hiding somewhere on here how to do it?

And totally off that subject, anyone else think the nonreference boards coming out dont look quite up to par and could create some heat problems if you dont have an air conditioner in your case?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 
I finally got mine! Both installed, how do I go about overclocking?

Do I need to do one at a time?

Is there a guide hiding somewhere on here how to do it?

And totally off that subject, anyone else think the nonreference boards coming out dont look quite up to par and could create some heat problems if you dont have an air conditioner in your case?

http://www.computerforums.org/showthread.php?t=86874

He shows RivaTuner and is using a 4770. But the same applies and you can use CCC or any tool you want for the overclocking.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Ordered my 5770 (MSI R5770-PM2D1G) will be here tomorrow.

Changing from the 4870 because .. it's damm noisy and I got bored and wanted something new. 5850 / 5870 are all out of stock in the UK. Will be running two of these in x-fire.

Once it arrives and i've had a play, will post some screenies and benchmark results (I know there is like hundreds already, so a few more not hurt)









I'm curious as to what the performance will be (single) as my ASUS 4870 dont like to OC at all







.. it's one of the Glaciator ones, and the RAM is not covered by heatsinks.


You will most likely like the 5770 Xfire setup.

More or less the performance of the 5870 for less cost. IMO 1 5770 is better than a 4870 with a lot less power draw/heat and DX11.


----------



## phaseshift

i just got paid...im about to buy another 5770 OH EM GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! muahahahahahah


----------



## kkbob33

I have a report on the official 8.11 drivers in Windows 7 64.

As you can see _*CCC*_ will not let me overclock and the Hydra Grid and other monitor options are completely missing. A disappointment for sure but not devastating.










Also, just as with previous drivers, When overclocking with _*MSI Afterburner*_ in crossfire mode with two monitors the second monitor suffers from flickering(in win7 64 anyway). This is devastating!

Hopefully ATi can get this issue fixed in a driver release in the near future. If the flickering while in crossfire can not be fixed then I will be forced to sell these two cards and move on to either a 5870 or 5850(which I really do not want to do as these cards have not reached their potential yet!).


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I have a report on the official 8.11 drivers in Windows 7 64.

As you can see _*CCC*_ will not let me overclock and the Hydra Grid and other monitor options are completely missing. A disappointment for sure but not devastating.


Click the key to allow overclocking...

And why is your cards at 400\\1200 when idle? Mine is at 157\\300









Edit: OK, 157\\300 with one monitor, 400\\1200 with two. I remembered hear something about this but I wasn't having problems and never searched up on it.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Click the key to allow overclocking...

And why is your cards at 400\\1200 when idle? Mine is at 157\\300









Edit: OK, 157\\300 with one monitor, 400\\1200 with two. I remembered hear something about this but I wasn't having problems and never searched up on it.

oh yeah lol duh.

crossfire is why the second card is running at higher clocks.


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
You will most likely like the 5770 Xfire setup.

More or less the performance of the 5870 for less cost. IMO 1 5770 is better than a 4870 with a lot less power draw/heat and DX11.









I hope so, not much bothered about the power / heat thing as my case has plenty of airflow and it's like going to be no differance in power when running 2 5770's.

I read they overclock well, and i'm assuming the MSI has the unlocked bios so it should overclock higher then CCC will allow. Will be using the supplied Afterburner anyways.

@all - Any recommendations as to which driver to use.. currently running the 9.11 set (should support the 5770 ok)


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I have a report on the official 8.11 drivers in Windows 7 64.

As you can see _*CCC*_ will not let me overclock and the Hydra Grid and other monitor options are completely missing. A disappointment for sure but not devastating.










Also, just as with previous drivers, When overclocking with _*MSI Afterburner*_ in crossfire mode with two monitors the second monitor suffers from flickering(in win7 64 anyway). This is devastating!

Hopefully ATi can get this issue fixed in a driver release in the near future. If the flickering while in crossfire can not be fixed then I will be forced to sell these two cards and move on to either a 5870 or 5850(which I really do not want to do as these cards have not reached their potential yet!).

I get the same thing, flickering and such. Do your games crash often?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
I hope so, not much bothered about the power / heat thing as my case has plenty of airflow and it's like going to be no differance in power when running 2 5770's.

I read they overclock well, and i'm assuming the MSI has the unlocked bios so it should overclock higher then CCC will allow. Will be using the supplied Afterburner anyways.

@all - Any recommendations as to which driver to use.. currently running the 9.11 set (should support the 5770 ok)

9.11 is the best I have found so far but they are still plauged with problems, And yes you are correct, There is probably more heat/power draw from 2 5770s than a 5870. That was 2 mistakes I made last night before bed


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
I get the same thing, flickering and such. Do your games crash often?

Not so much. Crysis flickers periodically though


----------



## dragonxwas

add me please.. ASUS HD5770


----------



## BigBruiserAl

just in case there was any







how they do a few simple mods 55% fan speed max temp 79c and


----------



## IdPlease

And me MSI R5770 Single card (Currently at 960/1390)

Everytime I ajust the core in MSI Afterburner, it resets it's self to 960.. grrr

Going to re-install 9.11's, and see if that makes a differance.

Overall, i'm impressed with it, slightly faster than my old 4870, and quiter too. 2nd one next month! .. W00t


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
And me MSI R5770 Single card (Currently at 960/1390)

Everytime I ajust the core in MSI Afterburner, it resets it's self to 960.. grrr

Going to re-install 9.11's, and see if that makes a differance.

Overall, i'm impressed with it, slightly faster than my old 4870, and quiter too. 2nd one next month! .. W00t

You need to flash to the asus bios to get past 960.


----------



## Tattoo

Add me! I'll post pics and my oc screenshot when i get back home in a couple hours!

Sapphire 5770 owner and proud!


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


You need to flash to the asus bios to get past 960.


Yeah, I thought as much. Not something I want todo tho, just yet. Happy with 960 /1400 just need to find a nice driver set. 9.11 drop performance alot. 9.10 seems the most usable atm.

Not to worried about a small drop in FPS as i'll be running two in a week or so. Just annoying that a new(ish) card is out and there is no proper driver support.. I ask myself, will it ever change? .. nope! .. lol

Id


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Yeah, I thought as much. Not something I want todo tho, just yet. Happy with 960 /1400 just need to find a nice driver set. 9.11 drop performance alot. 9.10 seems the most usable atm.

Not to worried about a small drop in FPS as i'll be running two in a week or so. Just annoying that a new(ish) card is out and there is no proper driver support.. I ask myself, will it ever change? .. nope! .. lol

Id


How big of a drop I haven't tried 9.10 I have only been using 9.11. Maybe I should switch?


----------



## Fatty Beef

I havent had a chance to test in the benchmarks and what not, but you have to click a number at the bottem then "save" in Afterburner to get the #'s to stay. So you may not have to flash if its a reference board. Will be testing that theory later this evening so Ill update accordingly in the next day or two.

Im at 960/1350 on stock voltages and the only time I go near 80C is running the furmark doughnut thing (clearly technical term). Usually mid 70s to 60s when running 3dMarkVantage and hights 30s low 40s when idle. I think thats comparable to what everyone else has posted as "normal." 90 is the max under load I think?

Either way it looks like theres quite a bit of headroom without even tweaking the voltage. These are some impressive little cards.


----------



## theo.gr

Am i the only one that his card crashes @1,[email protected]???!!!???After 88-90s black!!
fan100%


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
How big of a drop I haven't tried 9.10 I have only been using 9.11. Maybe I should switch?

* Re-did the 2nd 03 with 9.10's

when running 9.11 I get 46701 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6222114

* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6222156 53155 with the 9.10's

Card is clocked the same in both tests. Not tryed much gaming, only Grid and the 9.10 don't give me any trouble (as of yet) used to run the 9.10 on my 4870 and never encountered any visual troubles.


----------



## IdPlease

Heres a screenie of my 5770 running nicely @ 70c max fan speed 55% running furmark for 2300secs.

Core is 960, Mem 1400 and Core volt is 1.2 (might be a lot overkill for a small overclock, but runs cool enough)

Chuffed to bits with it. This is using 9.10 drivers.

Furmark grab http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2506/...2974afee_o.jpg

GPU-z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2gngh/


----------



## MaJinBenz

Hi guys, add me to the list please.









I got following results:



















Finally I'm able to smoothly run Entropia Universe w/Cryengine2 @ 1920x1080 and very high settings. ^^

P.s: My previous gfx setup was HD 2900 XT CF, so I'll be saving on my energy bill too.


----------



## kkbob33

Ran some benches with my system at stock to get an idea of where I'm at.

*3DMark 06*

_*Single card*_










_*Xfire*_










*Crysis*

-High settings(shows low in first pic because I just opened it after running it earlier)

_*Single card*_










_*Xfire*_










*RE5*

-Maxxed out(1690x1050, 8xAA highest settings)

_*Single card*_










_*Xfire*_










As you can see 3DMark06 and Crysis scale terrible. My belief is that 3DMark scales badly because it is reliant on the CPU and Crysis scales terrible because of drivers and lack of speed on the CPU. The one place Crysis did OK with Xfire was when AA was enabled but I expect more with a future driver release and a nice overclock to the processor.

RE5 show some nice improvement with Xfire enabled









Vantage artifacts out on me with only one bridge installed and I only have one bridge for 2x16 Xfire because the slots are far apart and it requires a longer dongle.


----------



## newbile

just bought a sapphire 5770,
but will my PSU and CPU
be able to handle it?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbile*


just bought a sapphire 5770,
but will my PSU and CPU
be able to handle it?


your psu will be fine. Your cpu will work but not the best.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Update --- bios flash needs to be done to get over 960 as previously stated. Should be easy operation and probably a good project for the holiday weekend.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


your psu will be fine. Your cpu will work but not the best.


You CPU could handle 4 5770's (if you had the pci-e slots).

Im not saying it wouldn't bottle neck, but it could handle it









Just random info, the 5870 with an i7 (i forget which, 920 perhaps?) the cpu was the bottle neck, and they are brand new.


----------



## Fatty Beef

So I have the Afterburner installed to monitor temps and one card is always about 15 degrees cooler than the other one.

I did adjust the fan settings. Good call on that keenan - I dont go above 80 now and I was frequently hitting 90-95 before (should have made some eggs). Now I have one card at 66 full load and the other steady at 80. Current OC 960/1375. No difference in temps between 960 and 900, 850 is 2C on the higher one so temps go to 78C and 66C.

I havent used this kind of set up before. Is it common or should I take one out and test them individually to see if its one card or the other getting hotter than it should. Id rather not flash a bios if I have a cooling issue..... Thanks


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 
So I have the Afterburner installed to monitor temps and one card is always about 15 degrees cooler than the other one.

I did adjust the fan settings. Good call on that keenan - I dont go above 80 now and I was frequently hitting 90-95 before (should have made some eggs). Now I have one card at 66 full load and the other steady at 80. Current OC 960/1375. No difference in temps between 960 and 900, 850 is 2C on the higher one so temps go to 78C and 66C.

I havent used this kind of set up before. Is it common or should I take one out and test them individually to see if its one card or the other getting hotter than it should. Id rather not flash a bios if I have a cooling issue..... Thanks

your top card will be sucking all the heat from the bottom ones memory which are on the back and the heat will rise mate. Mine did the same my top card was 12c hotter i changed the thermal paste of the topcard to
MX3 and put some small heatsinks on the back of the memory and both cards sit at the same temp of 79c full load stress test


----------



## IdPlease

Chances are that as the two cards are close to each other, one is getting more air than the other.

Guess it's common in x-fire.

* edit (BigBruiserAl) beat me .. and explained it better


----------



## Jeffro422

I am having the same issue although with the fan speeds at 60% and OC of 950/1300 running 3D Mark Vantage I wasn't seeing either card above 60c. and there was only a difference of 2-5 degrees between the two cards.

When the fan speeds were on auto the top card was getting 10-15 degrees hotter than the bottom.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Yea that actually makes quite a bit of sense. Good stuff. Thanks guys.


----------



## djglenn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffro422* 
I am having the same issue although with the fan speeds at 60% and OC of 950/1300 running 3D Mark Vantage I wasn't seeing either card above 60c. and there was only a difference of 2-5 degrees between the two cards.

When the fan speeds were on auto the top card was getting 10-15 degrees hotter than the bottom.

Is that not incredibly noisey? I had a stock 4890 and if the fan was at 35% or above it was noisey as hell.


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djglenn*


Is that not incredibly noisey? I had a stock 4890 and if the fan was at 35% or above it was noisey as hell.










I would say with my antec on my sat next to me 50% fan speed is fine anything above does become annoying. If your pc is on the floor you might be ok with 60%


----------



## IdPlease

Anything about 60 gets noisey (MSI R5770) i set mine to 50 % and cant really hear it much over the case fans / rad fans. 70% is way to loud for me. The differance in my case is about 1-2c between 50% and 60%.

at 50% idle, I see temps of 33-34c, load I get 70c max (2300secs furmark)

Single card mind, not expecting much of a change in temps when I run 2 as my board has 1 slot spacing before the top of the next card. Plus the 230mm fan blowing directly onto the card(s) is helping a lot.


----------



## IdPlease

HAF 230mm fan blowing onto the R5770.










Keeps it nice and cool and silent too









From within


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djglenn* 
Is that not incredibly noisey? I had a stock 4890 and if the fan was at 35% or above it was noisey as hell.









Anything above 50% is pretty loud. The case is literally right next to me but for benchmarking I don't mind the loud fans. I really need to get a side intake fan for this Antec 300 I have a feeling that would lower the temps a few degrees.


----------



## snow cakes

ay Vcheez, how do those scale in xfire?


----------



## BigBruiserAl

im getting very sick of mine crashing in 2d or desktop, i can play a game but not surf the web. i had 17 crashes in hour. I used every driver out and none are fixing it. Cant RMA as i changed the paste







These cards are great in 3d but really im so fed i dont think il ever go ATI again if this is there support....thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
im getting very sick of mine crashing in 2d or desktop, i can play a game but not surf the web. i had 17 crashes in hour. I used every driver out and none are fixing it. Cant RMA as i changed the paste







These cards are great in 3d but really im so fed i dont think il ever go ATI again if this is there support....thanks for letting me rant.

Could be driver / BIOS issue. Could be a borked card....poo happens
Though it sounds like you're having the same problem others did, with 2d mem clocks crashing the card (here)

Also they're not going to know if you changed the TIM...IF you need to RMA it'll be fine


----------



## CL3P20

Figured I would post here for you guys..might want to put this in the OP









5770 vMEM mod: vDD and vDDQ









5770 GPUv mod:









Source for more..I am working on OCP mod right now with Theo


----------



## Sirrush

Getting a XFX 5770 in about a week or two, depending on shipping times


----------



## phaseshift

benchmarks etc! coming! xfire w00t w00t


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


5770 is still really bad in xfire... so I guess I'm screwed until driver updates come around?


i haven't been following this thread but what do you mean still bad in xfire? what are your scores?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i haven't been following this thread but what do you mean still bad in xfire? what are your scores?


My xfire scaling and performance was flawless. Don't know what issues he is having..


----------



## phaseshift

Stock:









OC:










my second card gets hotter than my first by 5Cs. But in that setup 1021/1441 1.25v The highest temp I got was 80C, that is still good right? is it okay for 24/7 use?


----------



## phaseshift

what clocks do you guys think i should use for 24/7?


----------



## BigBruiserAl

i get over 17,100 on gpu on vantage m8 with much lower clocks then you, dont forgot these cards wont crash the performance goes down try running the same test at 1000/1300 see what you get mate


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
i get over 17,100 on gpu on vantage m8 with much lower clocks then you, dont forgot these cards wont crash the performance goes down try running the same test at 1000/1300 see what you get mate


















wil try that what is your voltage at?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
i get over 17,100 on gpu on vantage m8 with much lower clocks then you, dont forgot these cards wont crash the performance goes down try running the same test at 1000/1300 see what you get mate


















isnt it higher clocks = higher gpu score? is there's a combo of things?


----------



## phaseshift

at 1000/1300 1.25v I'm getting

15990


----------



## BigBruiserAl

just for the bench try1.28 - 1.3 if your temps let you i got a feeling your score will go up my voltage 1.265. However i get the the 2d crashing every 10 min using msi afterburner, took it out and 2 hours crash free so far

Edit: nomraly higher clocks get better scores but not with these cards it seems the performance will drop if the card it not 100% stable not like the old days teh comp would crash and you know you went to far lol


----------



## phaseshift

what's the highest temp that we should be watching out for? my second card seems to run hotter than my other one. What are your max temps?


----------



## BigBruiserAl

i would stop the test myself at 85c if it was a 1 off bench...24/7 i would not like over 80c game load....my max temps are like 76c in vantage and games 65 ish

These are just my specs GPU's can stand higher temps then cpu so untill i find something offcial ill using that


----------



## phaseshift

with a voltage increase I say like a 4 point increase...I thought more memory /core clock = better right?

I'm going to try your settings 1000/1300 1.265


----------



## phaseshift

you did flash your bios with asus bios right?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
i get over 17,100 on gpu on vantage m8 with much lower clocks then you, dont forgot these cards wont crash the performance goes down try running the same test at 1000/1300 see what you get mate



















I wonder what else, I can't seem to get near that score, we have the same cards...did you disable/enable anything in CCC?


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Mine are asus cards cards so no flash needed, i dont have ccc installed just the drivers i got that score with 9.11 offcial 1000/1300 1.265...hmmm is very odd did you try 1.28 as volts?


----------



## phaseshift

i've tried 1.3v still no go, the only way I get up to those numbers you have are 1020/1440 1.3v I get 16,300+ on vantage


----------



## BigBruiserAl

wow sorry mate im out idea's for you, its a very big score diff and im







as to why....maybe all the cards dont clock the same like we 1st thought


----------



## Xelios

Hey guys. I just registered to post this since I've been following this thread, hoping to get good clocks out of my XFX 5770. I also had the problem where I couldn't break the 960 limit. There is a fix, and it does not involve flashing your bios. I know a lot of people buy XFX for the warranty, so there isn't a need to void it. I don't know how well documented this fix is, but I just want to post this to stop people from the hassle.

The fix is simple. You use 2 overclocking tools at once. Rivatuner/EVGA Precision/Afterburner/whatever you want. Load up your voltage settings and fan speed. Then download AMD GPU Clock Tool. I use 0.9.26. Close Afterburner, and load up the clock tool. Now your current settings should load. Take the core clock, and hit the up button to your desired clock. Now hit set clocks (I forget the option name, but its one of the 3 next to each other). Your fan speed should reset, but your voltage shouldnt. Close the clock tool, and load up Afterburner.

There, Afterburner should now show your new clocks on the core. You still can't change the clock speed from Afterburner. If you wish to increase it, you have to go back to clock tool. But your speed will stay, not reset back to 960. I have mine running at stock volts 1001 Core, 1300 Mem. It worked like a charm for me.

I hope it helps you guys. Like I said, it may or may not have been posted here, but I just want to say it to help someone you may have missed it.

Also, the 5770 is freakin' awesome. Big step up from my 7600GS


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xelios* 
Hey guys. I just registered to post this since I've been following this thread, hoping to get good clocks out of my XFX 5770. I also had the problem where I couldn't break the 960 limit. There is a fix, and it does not involve flashing your bios. I know a lot of people buy XFX for the warranty, so there isn't a need to void it. I don't know how well documented this fix is, but I just want to post this to stop people from the hassle.

The fix is simple. You use 2 overclocking tools at once. Rivatuner/EVGA Precision/Afterburner/whatever you want. Load up your voltage settings and fan speed. Then download AMD GPU Clock Tool. I use 0.9.26. Close Afterburner, and load up the clock tool. Now your current settings should load. Take the core clock, and hit the up button to your desired clock. Now hit set clocks (I forget the option name, but its one of the 3 next to each other). Your fan speed should reset, but your voltage shouldnt. Close the clock tool, and load up Afterburner.

There, Afterburner should now show your new clocks on the core. You still can't change the clock speed from Afterburner. If you wish to increase it, you have to go back to clock tool. But your speed will stay, not reset back to 960. I have mine running at stock volts 1001 Core, 1300 Mem. It worked like a charm for me.

I hope it helps you guys. Like I said, it may or may not have been posted here, but I just want to say it to help someone you may have missed it.

Also, the 5770 is freakin' awesome. Big step up from my 7600GS










Just had a quick mess with it and can confirm it does indeed work with the AMD GPU Tool 0.9.26. V0.9.8 says it can't find a device.

I'm running the MSI Bios (locked) and am able to take it to 1000mhz+ on the core with no flashing of the Bios.

GPU-z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ygby/

Have yet to test for stablility, but it works..

Thanks for the info


----------



## Xelios

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Just had a quick mess with it and can confirm it does indeed work with the AMD GPU Tool 0.9.26. V0.9.8 says it can't find a device.

I'm running the MSI Bios (locked) and am able to take it to 1000mhz+ on the core with no flashing of the Bios.

GPU-z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ygby/

Have yet to test for stablility, but it works..

Thanks for the info


Yeah I messed up the version number. I just googled it to find the latest assuming it would work, but I decided to edit it out and put mine just incase. Sorry about that.

Glad to have helped


----------



## phaseshift

is it possible that different bios may lead to higher scores on vantage with similar clock speeds?


----------



## IdPlease

Yeah, I got the latest version to test, but it don't like me .. hehe, but tryed your version and it works.

Great find BTW .. Saves me running the risk of bricking the card (me and Bios updates .. are like electric and water)

I'm sure a lot of people will benefit from this.

Thanks again


----------



## JDMfanatic

Am I supposed to use 2 xfire bridges? everyone i see uses them o_0


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Am I supposed to use 2 xfire bridges? everyone i see uses them o_0

Yeah, needs two for crossfire.


----------



## Toonshorty

Does vCheez plan on adding anyone else to the list? =/


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Does vCheez plan on adding anyone else to the list? =/

Add me! Sapphire 5770 @ 1000/1300 Benchies coming soon!


----------



## phaseshift

well I was doing some OCing to my ram and I had a reboot and now MSI afterburner doesn work tells me that one of components is either missing, corrupted or SOL anyone knwo whats up?


----------



## iSpark

I want to join the club!
HIS Radeon HD 5770, just running stock speeds and cooling at the moment.


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Yeah, needs two for crossfire.

Where did this come from i seen a couple of time.

you need 1 bridge for crossfire and 2 bridges for 3 cards you never need 2 bridges for 2 cards ever!


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
Where did this come from i seen a couple of time.

you need 1 bridge for crossfire and 2 bridges for 3 cards you never need 2 bridges for 2 cards ever!









Crossfire didn't work with my 4870's without two bridges









I'm using two on the 5770's now and works fine.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Crossfire didn't work with my 4870's without two bridges









I'm using two on the 5770's now and works fine.

Guru3d said that it was safer/better to use two over one. But it should work with one.


----------



## phaseshift

can someone tell me what's up with my MSI afterburner?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
can someone tell me what's up with my MSI afterburner?

Try uninstalling then reinstalling drivers and afterburner


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
Where did this come from i seen a couple of time.

you need 1 bridge for crossfire and 2 bridges for 3 cards you never need 2 bridges for 2 cards ever!









Never got just one to work with the 4870 + 4850, always needed two. CCC knew the cards were together, but it would not allow to use the functions of another card till I slipped on a second one.

I just "Assumed" going from I read and see, these 5770's (same as 48xx series) use two for x-fire. I mean, having two ain't going to hurt anything yet?

Not got mine x-fire'd yet, but i'll be using two.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Try uninstalling then reinstalling drivers and afterburner









nope, nada


----------



## phaseshift

tried the older version of msi afterburner 1.3 and it works again :/


----------



## mraviator

I'm planning on building an i5-750 system using a Gigabyte-P55A-UD3 motherboard. This is the board that supports USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s. But in order to run in that mode, the PCIe x16 slot slows down to x8 (at least that is how I understand it). Will the slower speed affect the 5770's performance?

thanks,
Michael


----------



## Matt*S.

I just ordered This card and a UD3P. Selling my 750i FTW to one of my best friends locally. Once I make that sale, I'll be ordering another for Crossfire. Really looking forward to being off of the 8800GT. I knew it was a temporary solution, but forgot how far cards have come since these.

On a side note, the reason I ordered the one I did is a combination of things. I've always felt that Asus made solid cards, and the voltage tweak is a nice touch. The fact that they warranty it for 3 years even with the voltage tweaking is just incredible if you ask me. I really am looking forward to getting this stuff!!!

EDIT: Forgot to ask, has anyone replaced the TIM on these and saw a definite benefit?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Mine are asus cards cards so no flash needed, i dont have ccc installed just the drivers i got that score with 9.11 offcial 1000/1300 1.265...hmmm is very odd did you try 1.28 as volts?



btw your scores its just running gpu test 1 and two right? no other test, no cpu or feature tests?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mraviator*


I'm planning on building an i5-750 system using a Gigabyte-P55A-UD3 motherboard. This is the board that supports USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s. But in order to run in that mode, the PCIe x16 slot slows down to x8 (at least that is how I understand it). Will the slower speed affect the 5770's performance?

thanks,
Michael


No will not, a 5850 would see a small difference but a 5770 should not.


----------



## mraviator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


No will not, a 5850 would see a small difference but a 5770 should not.


Great news! Thanks for setting that straight for me!


----------



## newbile

even with the 128 bit is it still faster than the 4890?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbile*


even with the 128 bit is it still faster than the 4890?


The best I could get at 1920x1080 in Crysis Very High No aa is 23.56 with the 5770 overclocked.

A 4890 gets 23.5fps in Crysis at 1920x1200 Very High with no AA Stock. So no the 4890 is 4fps on average faster.

Would I trade the 5770 for a 4890 though? NO I would not


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
btw your scores its just running gpu test 1 and two right? no other test, no cpu or feature tests?

yes mate thats right but its makes no diff to score for me to run the others as well....i just cba to watch the cpu tests for the millionth time







my cpu gets about 24k on its own i belive.

i just thought does your mobo run at 16x16 or 8x8?


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbile* 
even with the 128 bit is it still faster than the 4890?

A 5770 is usually sitting between a 4870 and 4890 in most benchmarks\\games. The plus side however, is all the nice new features that come with the 5770, DX11, Eyefinity, etc.

Ohh, and forgot, the 5770 eats less power and runs a hell of a lot cooler at sock and is much more quieter.


----------



## Starman27

Add me please!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5xkkx


----------



## phaseshift

does anyone else have the problem where sometimes the second 5770 gets disabled and then you have to enable it again in CCC?


----------



## camoo

Mine should be arriving tomorrow so i should get a validation by tomorrow or Friday. But please add me!


----------



## BigBruiserAl

would some kind person run gpu 1 and gpu 2 test in vantage for me with 2 stock 5770 CF.

On day 1 i benched my stock 5770 at 14,500 vantage

today i get 12,100 on the same stock settings

any ideas people? play games fine but there always the little voice saying you lost 2,500 vantages points within 2 weeks of use


----------



## Raul-7

Add me to the list as well.

I'm sure someone else brought this up but it has really struck me. This card might be a real winner for the money? I mean you can buy 2 cards for approximately the price of a single 5850 (if you can find it).


----------



## IdPlease

Any recommendations for cooling on the 5770. (particular the top ram sets)

I can use them little ram sinks that you glue on, but they don't look great.. just wondered if anyone had tried anything else, like a block of aluminum or something.

I had a few colours on the screen the other day due to (I assume heat) ram overheating, dropped the ram clocks and it fixed it. My guess it's the top 4 that are getting warm.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
would some kind person run gpu 1 and gpu 2 test in vantage for me with 2 stock 5770 CF.

On day 1 i benched my stock 5770 at 14,500 vantage

today i get 12,100 on the same stock settings

any ideas people? play games fine but there always the little voice saying you lost 2,500 vantages points within 2 weeks of use



















At work so dont have the figures infront of me but with two cards at stock I scored between 12000-12500 and then close to 13700-13900 overclocked interms of a GPU score in Vantage. 7500 for one card or there abouts.


----------



## Aiemond

Ok, got mine back last night and have a few questions as I am not an experienced OCer, but kind of have a general idea and read some guides. First, what is the best test for stability? I ran this on furmark for 10 min when I increased my settings, but I have read that it can damage the card and should not be used as a stability test (also temps seemed lower when doing the stability test rather than the benchmark). How well does ati tool work?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic* 
Am I supposed to use 2 xfire bridges? everyone i see uses them o_0

No, you don't actually. It is optional...sometimes fixes problems, sometimes creates them









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Does vCheez plan on adding anyone else to the list? =/

Maybe.

List updated.


----------



## BigBruiserAl

the 4 on the back have no cooling exept for whatever pass over them from your case. i went out and got

Zalman ZM-RHS1 Silent VGA RAM Heatsink Kit

Cost Â£9 and is enough for both cards if your CF. They have sticky pad pre applied and stick right on took 30secs per card to do.


----------



## IdPlease

Yeah just thought if there was anything "sexy'er" looking









S'pose the ram sinks are the only option really. I got a one PCI-e space between the cards (when I get my 2nd next week) so the sinks wouldn't have been an issue anyways, unless they like 2 inch high.. heh

Thanks for confirming


----------



## BigBruiserAl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 









At work so dont have the figures infront of me but with two cards at stock I scored between 12000-12500 and then close to 13700-13900 overclocked interms of a GPU score in Vantage. 7500 for one card or there abouts.

Thanks for confirming i dont fell so bad now...maybe i got confused with oc setting that got 1400 in vantage...if its the normal ill be happy

+rep for taking time to help thanks


----------



## washingtoneon

Hey all I just got my new 5770! going to OC soon....

....Sapphire BTW


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl*


Thanks for confirming i dont fell so bad now...maybe i got confused with oc setting that got 1400 in vantage...if its the normal ill be happy


No worries, thats what were here for, help eachother out.

Quote:



Mine runs in 16x and 4x and my gpu score in 3dMarkVantage went from 7435 to 12805 at stock settings. HUUUUUUUUUGE increase. And cranking the core up to 960 I got 13596.


Theres exact numbers from another post. To bad my board is "crippled" according to that other thread. Haha, whatever.

Quote:



Ok, got mine back last night and have a few questions as I am not an experienced OCer, but kind of have a general idea and read some guides. First, what is the best test for stability? I ran this on furmark for 10 min when I increased my settings, but I have read that it can damage the card and should not be used as a stability test (also temps seemed lower when doing the stability test rather than the benchmark). How well does ati tool work?


Its not a CPU so 100% stability isnt stressed as highly. Its important but not like it will corrupt your system files from what I understand.

So keeping that in mind, what youre doing is good. If you can run a benchmark with out it crashing youre usually pretty solid. 3Dmark, Haven, Crysis all have benches avaliable for download. Gotta pay for 3d, not sure about the others. Just watch the temps obviously. And the only way to find out is to play whatever game your playing for several hours. If you crash or see artifacts or your temp goes to high bring it down a few points and try again. If youre stable, then enjoy higher FPS and maxed out eye candy.


----------



## JMT668

hey what is the best brand 5770 to get?


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


hey what is the best brand 5770 to get?


All the cards are reference design, so go for the cheapest one or the one with the best warranty...

If you dont plan on keeping it for more then a year then have a look at this..

Â£112 including free 5 working day delivery


----------



## Aiemond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 
Its not a CPU so 100% stability isnt stressed as highly. Its important but not like it will corrupt your system files from what I understand.

So keeping that in mind, what youre doing is good. If you can run a benchmark with out it crashing youre usually pretty solid. 3Dmark, Haven, Crysis all have benches avaliable for download. Gotta pay for 3d, not sure about the others. Just watch the temps obviously. And the only way to find out is to play whatever game your playing for several hours. If you crash or see artifacts or your temp goes to high bring it down a few points and try again. If youre stable, then enjoy higher FPS and maxed out eye candy.

Thanks! I'll DL the crysis demo tonight and try the benchmark. As for temps, do I just run gpu-z in the background and look at the log or is there a program that will let me watch while gaming? Also, when you say playing for several hours, can I do this in multiple sessions or does this have to be at once?

Overall, I am very pleased so far as this runs FAR better than my old card. I had to RMA the first 5770, so I am a little paranoid, but once I gain some experience with OCing I think I will feel better.


----------



## snow cakes

hmm, can i oct-fire these bricks?


----------



## tipsycoma

I have two Asus's in CF.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigBruiserAl* 
just for the bench try1.28 - 1.3 if your temps let you i got a feeling your score will go up my voltage 1.265. However i get the the 2d crashing every 10 min using msi afterburner, took it out and 2 hours crash free so far

Edit: nomraly higher clocks get better scores but not with these cards it seems the performance will drop if the card it not 100% stable not like the old days teh comp would crash and you know you went to far lol

I believe it is because the VRMs are over loaded. It is a safety feature implemented in the new 5xxx cards.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aiemond*


Thanks! I'll DL the crysis demo tonight and try the benchmark. As for temps, do I just run gpu-z in the background and look at the log or is there a program that will let me watch while gaming? Also, when you say playing for several hours, can I do this in multiple sessions or does this have to be at once?

Overall, I am very pleased so far as this runs FAR better than my old card. I had to RMA the first 5770, so I am a little paranoid, but once I gain some experience with OCing I think I will feel better.



Well playing for however long you usually play for. Thats what youre looking for anyways, is the best possible preformance in the games you play for the duration you play them. Thats really the only important "stress" test if you will.

MSI Afterburner has a custom fan setting thing which is super useful and also keeps track of what your highest and lowest temperatures are per session of the program being open. Very good things. Though I am having issue of the GPU getting significantly hotter when I have that open and game vs when I just game, regardless youll see what your temps are at 100% load and be able to determine if your settings are "safe" or not.

Also if your fan is at 100% a majority of the time (trust me you can hear them esp at that speed) then thats another indication you either need to back off, adjust the fan profile or you have some other heat releated issue. I would alter then fan profile first, then move to clocking down then further investigate.

I have two sapphire cards an they warrenty up to 960mhz on the GPU and 1400 or there abouts on the RAM. That tells you they expect some healthy headroom that shouldnt cause damage at those speeds. Obviously the higher you go the more risk you run but as you get into it a bit more youll be more confident about it and should have a good idea how to gauge performance boost vs stupid.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I believe it is because the VRMs are over loaded. It is a safety feature implemented in the new 5xxx cards.


 There is no such safety feature..overloading is not safe.









Just as well..its more than likely temps on your VRM's that is causing issues. Also, the GPU's dont have very good voltage regulation..adding 2ndary caps is showing good gains in clock speeds [which is a capacitance issue..and not related to the VRM's].


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


There is no such safety feature..overloading is not safe.









Just as well..its more than likely temps on your VRM's that is causing issues. Also, the GPU's dont have very good voltage regulation..adding 2ndary caps is showing good gains in clock speeds [which is a capacitance issue..and not related to the VRM's].


I agree with this + i have to add that it may also be cos of the IC regulator chip.This thing cant provide stable power to the core...u GET LIKE 0.03-4 VOLTS RIPPLE...Like setting 1,35 and u get 1,31-1,319 PLUS u whe u set 1,35 u actually have 1,408...The ONLY solution to these 2 problems is the *hardmod*Extremely accurate voltage regulation...I set 1,340 and i get 1,338 to 1,342!!!








But the wont overheat thats for sure!


----------



## Bartmasta

please post some crossfire pics so I can drool all over myself


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bartmasta* 
please post some crossfire pics so i can drool all over myself

lol ..


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys i think im gonna buy 5770 CF from an OCN member for only $350 shipped


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
hey guys i think im gonna buy 5770 CF from an OCN member for only $350 shipped










Go for it


----------



## Bartmasta

does anyone here have a 5770 with the egg shaped cooler? Is it better than the normal stock ones?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


does anyone here have a 5770 with the egg shaped cooler? Is it better than the normal stock ones?


Trying to find out myself so I know which version to buy.
Do the egg shaped coolers overclock as well as the old coolers?

Also, the new 5770s (at least Asus - not sure about others) have Samsung memory now.

Quote:



That's not the only difference either. A closer look at my card and a few close-up card pics with zoom feature on Newegg (very handy) revealed another difference - the RAM. The original 5770 shiped with Hynix memory whereas the V2/rev2 cards come with the same Samsung memory chips as fitted on the 58xx cards. I doubt this will make any difference though, they're rated at the same speed as the Hynix (1.25/5GHz).


Also, is it true CrossfireX (two cards) MUST have use two crossfire bridges? One bridge will not work?


----------



## keenan

Look here..

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...9&postcount=29

Afterburner is showing the egg cooler card as GPU 2

Temps look worse...


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Look here..

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...9&postcount=29

Afterburner is showing the egg cooler card as GPU 2

Temps look worse...

Yeah, I checked that out. You can't tell which card is which though for the temps.

Also, is it true CrossfireX (two cards) MUST have use two crossfire bridges? One bridge will not work?


----------



## keenan

It says in the text the from the screen shot the egg shaped cooler was 19'C hotter, even when swithed to the 1st pci-e the card was still hotter...

You dont need to use 2 crossfire bridges, 1 is enough, 2 if you prefer, but not a must


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


I says in the text the from the screen shot the egg shaped cooler was 19'C hotter, even when swithed to the 1st pci-e the card was still hotter...

You dont need to use 2 crossfire bridges, 1 is enough, 2 if you prefer, but not a must










Was asking about Crossfire for the 5770. Saw a post somewhere that said it needs two crossfire bridges.

A review for the Asus 5770 Egg says:
(maybe it cools better then the Sapphire? Or maybe he has bad card?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121355

Quote:



These V2 cards use Samsung memory while the originals use Hynix. My card idles in the high 30's, and maxed at 67 C while running a DX 11 benchmark.


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Was asking about Crossfire for the 5770. Saw a post somewhere that said it needs two crossfire bridges.

A review for the Asus 5770 Egg says:
(maybe it cools better then the Sapphire? Or maybe he has bad card?)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121355


Indeed, but also...

Quote:



I was able to hit 1025 Mhz stable with a max of 67 C on the the core with no voltage increases!


I doubt it...


----------



## hexcode99

Sigh... Sucks trying to find out which version to buy here. Also trying to find out if the new egg coolers with samsung memory overclock as well as the old coolers and Hynix memory.


----------



## Aiemond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 









Well playing for however long you usually play for. Thats what youre looking for anyways, is the best possible preformance in the games you play for the duration you play them. Thats really the only important "stress" test if you will.

MSI Afterburner has a custom fan setting thing which is super useful and also keeps track of what your highest and lowest temperatures are per session of the program being open. Very good things. Though I am having issue of the GPU getting significantly hotter when I have that open and game vs when I just game, regardless youll see what your temps are at 100% load and be able to determine if your settings are "safe" or not.

Also if your fan is at 100% a majority of the time (trust me you can hear them esp at that speed) then thats another indication you either need to back off, adjust the fan profile or you have some other heat releated issue. I would alter then fan profile first, then move to clocking down then further investigate.

I have two sapphire cards an they warrenty up to 960mhz on the GPU and 1400 or there abouts on the RAM. That tells you they expect some healthy headroom that shouldnt cause damage at those speeds. Obviously the higher you go the more risk you run but as you get into it a bit more youll be more confident about it and should have a good idea how to gauge performance boost vs stupid.



















Well, I ran the crysis demo for my OC'in attempts and had GPU-Z on in the background. I ran the loop 4 times at each step and then ran the furmark benchmark to see scores there. I managed to get the core up to 960 stable and all the benchmark scores went up after every increase (person above said that card will decrease performance when it is unstable) and then began working on the memory. I got it up to 1415 and had no crashes, but the furmark benchmarks were the highest with the memory at 1370 ( I ran it like 5 times between 1360-1400). So, I thought those are my best settings so I ran the crysis benchmark for 30 min after that and played ME an hour after that and I ran into no issues. The max temps I ran into during the Crysis demo were 69 C but for some reason, 60 seconds in the furmark benchmark would raise to 76 C max. I don't think 76 is too high but if the Crysis benchmark is running at 69 I expect all my games to have temps more like that than what I got with the furmark benchmark.

Thanks for the help!

Also, I would like to be added to the club and here is my GPU-Z:


----------



## theo.gr

Yap dont worry furmark is as unrealistic as LINPAK is for CPUs...Your card will never reach the furmark temps while on games...Expect 10 degrees lower in general...Mine overheats on furmark like 85+but in games never exceeds 70-73!!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


There is no such safety feature..overloading is not safe.









Just as well..its more than likely temps on your VRM's that is causing issues. Also, the GPU's dont have very good voltage regulation..adding 2ndary caps is showing good gains in clock speeds [which is a capacitance issue..and not related to the VRM's].


There was just a post int eh news section claiming that when the VRMs get to hot the clocks go down to lower than normal 3d speeds


----------



## xquisit

I am planning on CF 5770s, but I just got my ordered canceled for a

ModXStream 700w + XFX 5770

do you guys recommend XFX? lmk


----------



## Bartmasta

I suggest a Corsair 520 W modular PSU

Unless you have a i7 @ 4 GHz or something then maybe get a 620 W


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I suggest a Corsair 520 W modular PSU

Unless you have a i7 @ 4 GHz or something then maybe get a 620 W


OCZ ModXStream 700w PSU + XFX 5770 = $262 /w tax, and I have a $35 MIR to use.

Does it still sound worthy of purchasing?

I might even save up for a i7 920 ($200) + Foxconn Bloodrage GTi.

+ I might have to CrossFire down the road with another 5770.

I was wondering what is the best brand of 5770 to go with, in my situation I get minus $25 on a $180 XFX 5770 <with my combo deal>.


----------



## Bartmasta

Price is nice but personally I'd get Corsair for PSU

As for GPU brand I don't think it matters. I'm getting Asus cause you can clock it past 960 MHz (you can with the other cards too, you just need to flash an Asus BIOS on them).


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Price is nice but personally I'd get Corsair for PSU

As for GPU brand I don't think it matters. I'm getting Asus cause you can clock it past 960 MHz (you can with the other cards too, you just need to flash an Asus BIOS on them).


Does my XFX 5770 have a double-life time warranty?


----------



## PaulWog

Ordered the parts for my rig. All in my system specs. Crossfire Sapphire 5770's.

Glad to join the club :-D


----------



## xquisit

I made this order 5minutes ago, should I cancel :

OCZ ModXStream 700w + XFX 5770

for a $30 more expensive

Corsair 650TX + Saphire 5770?

and is it possible to cancel this order, without any fees <paid with CC>


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I made this order 5minutes ago, should I cancel :

OCZ ModXStream 700w + XFX 5770

for a $30 more expensive

Corsair 650TX + Saphire 5770?

and is it possible to cancel this order, without any fees <paid with CC>


You dont want to cheap out on a PSU especially if youre going to do any overclocking or add crossfire. I would check the reviews on the OCZ one. I know corsair has very good quality control on their PSU's so youll get what you pay for in that respect.


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I made this order 5minutes ago, should I cancel :

OCZ ModXStream 700w + XFX 5770

for a $30 more expensive

Corsair 650TX + Saphire 5770?

and is it possible to cancel this order, without any fees <paid with CC>


Keep that just as it is, OCZ is good enough, I've used my OCZ StealthXtreme for the last 2 years without any problems...

Save that $30 and just relax, you'll be fine


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zensou* 
I ordered an Asus 5770 card yesterday. I saw VCheeZ's thread and bought it, lol. Should be coming soon.

I did the Same! Thanks V cheez for all of your help! AMD should send you mega freebies for endorsing their cards! I Have two xfx 5770's in CF in the mail due next week! look forward to helping out on this forum as best I can!


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Does my XFX 5770 have a double-life time warranty?


Yes XFX 5770 come with a double life time warranty. So if you were to sell the card to someone else when your done with it, then the life time warranty would carry over to them.


----------



## Starman27

Not a big deal, but could you add my oc to my card? 960/1445


----------



## hexcode99

Starman27, which cooler does your 5770 have?


----------



## Lukeatluke

Could someone take a shot from gpu-z(memory usage) while playing cod modern warfare 2 at 1920x1200 2x extra, or 1680x1050 4x extra?

Rep+ for help


----------



## Blaze051806

man this thread took off well







epic win Vcheez


----------



## XAnarchy

Are there any new drivers as of lately?


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Starman27, which cooler does your 5770 have?

It's just the regular card, not the new egg-shaped one. Is that what you mean?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
It's just the regular card, not the new egg-shaped one. Is that what you mean?

Yeah, it was.


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


It's just the regular card, not the new egg-shaped one. Is that what you mean?


does the card run pretty cool?!


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeRcChRiS*


does the card run pretty cool?!


He has the V1 cooler.
Anyone have hard temps for core/memory with the V2 5770 cooler?


----------



## Starman27

I have it running at stock voltage to max overclocks, and I have no temp issues. Much better than the 260 I had on my last build.


----------



## metalrulz

2 xfx 5770's,clocks at stock 850/1200 for now.I still have to get my new cpu,hard drive,memory and os tomorrow so i can crossfire those babies!

Tested them both in my old rig i'm using til tomorrow just to make sure there were no problems and all is well.I'll post pic's as soon as i get it set up.


----------



## Azakai

Add me to the list, got a Diamond 5770 at 950/1300.

Sadly enough, it came with the egg shaped cooler, any recommendations as to which cooler to get? Currently looking at the T-Rad2, it looks like it'll fit.


----------



## metalrulz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azakai*


Add me to the list, got a Diamond 5770 at 950/1300.

Sadly enough, it came with the egg shaped cooler, any recommendations as to which cooler to get? Currently looking at the T-Rad2, it looks like it'll fit.


I asked the same question in another thread and i believe the consensus was that the egg shaped cooler dropped the heat directly into the case as where the fully covered one pushed it out of the back of the case.I believe from what everyone told me that if you have enough case cooling than having the egg shaped one isn't really any worse.

The thread i'm talking about http://www.overclock.net/ati/591045-...5770-a-26.html

if it doesn't take you there go to page 26.Also raul-7 sent me to another page with more answers on that issue and that link is on page 30 of that thread.


----------



## metalrulz

like i said pics!Oh yeah the case i got doesn't have any cable management so it's pretty sloppy for now also my camera's date is wrong apparently.


----------



## hexcode99

metalrulz, you have V2 coolers!

Awesome, setup there. How are the temps?
Are the cards able to overclock at all?
I've seen V1 coolers get up to 1000/1400, how do yours do?


----------



## [email protected]'D

*Soon To Be New Member* Pics and things pending


----------



## metalrulz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
metalrulz, you have V2 coolers!

Awesome, setup there. How are the temps?
Are the cards able to overclock at all?
I've seen V1 coolers get up to 1000/1400, how do yours do?

temps at idle are low 40's 40-44 temps at load are low 60's 61-63

I haven't touched any overclocking features yet because i just finished the build a few hours ago and i still need to run the regular test's like prime95,memtest and furmark.I'll post oc results when i know everything is good and stable at standard clocks.


----------



## Toan

put me up on the list please =)


----------



## Sirrush

Yeah I know, currently caseless. Stock speeds until i get my case, then i might consider OC'ing... Also posted my benchmark test using Heaven. So now that I got the card, add me to the member list?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metalrulz* 
I haven't touched any overclocking features yet because i just finished the build a few hours ago and i still need to run the regular test's like prime95,memtest and furmark.I'll post oc results when i know everything is good and stable at standard clocks.

Thanks, let me know what your results are.


----------



## SAFX

I am having a problem crossfiring 2 5770 cards. I could use some help; this is the first time I am using multi gpu's.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/619715-...right-now.html

Thank you


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:

temps at idle are low 40's 40-44 temps at load are low 60's 61-63
Anyone with a V1 cooler able to compare these stock V2 temps to yours?
Are they better or worse (he has two in crossfire)?


----------



## moins

My saphire 5770 v2 just arrived, will start oc'ing (and a little modding) soon


----------



## Bartmasta

what voltages do you guys use for your 5770's?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


My saphire 5770 v2 just arrived, will start oc'ing (and a little modding) soon










Could you report on temps in detail stock and overclocking?
Also, be great if you could see how memory does for overclocking with V2 cooler.
Will you be doing tests in like the next few minutes?

I have two V2 5770 Sapphire on the way, so want to know if I should keep or not.


----------



## moins

Okay, working on it...

Using FurMark I get a max of 63Â°C at stock settings, 50% fan speed. When scanning for artifacts with AtiTool I get 53Â°C.

But I'm gonna get some heatsinks + extra case fans + an aftermarket cooler (don't yet know which one) for the card soon...

But anyway, on which chips does it actually make sense to put heatsinks?

EDIT: 1400 for mem not possible... not even 1350... will really need some heatsinks..


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moins* 
Okay, working on it...

Using FurMark I get a max of 63Â°C at stock settings, 50% fan speed. When scanning for artifacts with AtiTool I get 53Â°C.

But I'm gonna get some heatsinks + extra case fans + an aftermarket cooler (don't yet know which one) for the card soon...

But anyway, on which chips does it actually make sense to put heatsinks?

EDIT: 1400 for mem not possible... not even 1350... will really need some heatsinks..

Thanks for doing some tests.
So is memory stable at 1,250?
As for the Core/GPU overclock, was it able to get near 950 or 1000?

Don't aftermarket coolers cost like $40?
As for heatsinks, which ones are you thinking about getting?
Do they cost a lot?


----------



## moins

Okay, I got 1330 for the mem (no voltage changes yet)

Yeah, aftermarket coolers are expensive, but I like to mod.









I'mm just gonna get some small copper heatsinks like those for example (german): click me or those: click me and for the small stuff: click me


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


Okay, I got 1330 for the mem (no voltage changes yet)

Yeah, aftermarket coolers are expensive, but I like to mod.









I'mm just gonna get some small copper heatsinks like those for example (german): click me or those: click me and for the small stuff: click me


Yeah, not sure it would be worth spending a lot for an aftermarket cooler (but that is just me).

Nice over clock on the memory.
Can you tell if the fan blows on the memory at all?
Did you try overclocking the core at all too?

How do you know these memory heatsinks will fit/match them memory on the card?
Also, how do they attach to the memory? (never attached heatsinks myself)

Thanks


----------



## hexcode99

Is it a major issue that the 5770 can't do double precision?


----------



## Psycho666

just a question for you 5770 owners









do any of you guys have problems with this card and COD MW2?
my uncle has a 5770 and his MW2 won work...
i've installed the latest drivers, reiinstalled the game, tried different CCC settings, nothing helps...
all other games work perfect...any ideas?


----------



## JDMfanatic

do I have to disable xfire before installing drivers or something? whenever i install drivers my computer always crashes

i have no problems with single card MW2, but when crossfired i do encounter problems


----------



## moins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Yeah, not sure it would be worth spending a lot for an aftermarket cooler (but that is just me).

Nice over clock on the memory.
Can you tell if the fan blows on the memory at all?
Did you try overclocking the core at all too?

How do you know these memory heatsinks will fit/match them memory on the card?
Also, how do they attach to the memory? (never attached heatsinks myself)

Thanks


It blows very little on the memory...
Will try oc'ing the core now, just didn't have any time yet.
Size of the heatsinks is on the page.
They're sort of sticked onto the mem, but you can take them off again..


----------



## [email protected]'D

do all 5770's have the option to overvolt,etc.? Unlike the 5850's where I had to flash the bios of mine to unlock its full potential.


----------



## moins

As far as I know you can overvolt every card with msi afterburner...

Okay, the cooler officially sucks donkeyballs: Click me

That was the maximum that was possible with 1.25vgpu...


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moins* 
As far as I know you can overvolt every card with msi afterburner...

Okay, the cooler officially sucks donkeyballs: Click me

That was the maximum that was possible with 1.25vgpu...

Did you use Auto-Tune or did it yourself?
Was fan speed set to auto or set to like 50%+?

I saw another post that said he reached 1000 on core with V2.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=239383&page=4


----------



## moins

tuned myself, 50%...


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


tuned myself, 50%...


Cool, let me know if it's any better.


----------



## Matt*S.

Please add me...I just purchased VCheez's HIS 5770 from him. Kind of odd that I got the thread starter's card.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm getting 2x Asus 5770 Rev1 cooler on Wednesday. I won't be able to crossfire until I get a new PSU but with my 17" monitor I won't need CF. BTW I'm getting a 24" soon


----------



## moins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Cool, let me know if it's any better.











What do you mean?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


What do you mean?


Didn't you increase fan speed to 50% then try to overclock core again?


----------



## GOTFrog

HI I ust received my Sapphire 5770 and I was wondering how well the egg shapped HSF work when OCing the card. Was sure that I was ordering the one with the hood on it but guess I didn't research enough.

Edit: BTW add me to the club


----------



## moins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hexcode99* 
Didn't you increase fan speed to 50% then try to overclock core again?

No, I actually set it to 50% from the beginning, because that was about the max noise level I wanted to have... But I'm gonna try with 70 again now, lets see how much that will help.


----------



## phaseshift

if you use MSI afterburner you can setup a fan profile so when it reaches a certain temp the fans will kick in at a higher RPM and when the temps are low the fans will lower to an idle state


----------



## [email protected]'D

Yey Sold my 5850..Now I need some recomendations on some 5770's to get money isnt an object, and they have to be with the rev.1 cooler rv2 doesnt look soo good. Was thinking along the lines of HIS maybe?


----------



## moins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


if you use MSI afterburner you can setup a fan profile so when it reaches a certain temp the fans will kick in at a higher RPM and when the temps are low the fans will lower to an idle state


Yeah, I know, just set it manually for oc'ing and because 50% is about the max I want to have when under full load.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


Yeah, I know, just set it manually for oc'ing and because 50% is about the max I want to have when under full load.


what temps do have? and so it's set at 50C all the time?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


Yeah, I know, just set it manually for oc'ing and because 50% is about the max I want to have when under full load.


Were you able to get the core overclock any higher when set to 70% fan? (just for testing)


----------



## moins

yup, 10 more mhz... but max gpu temp was still 73Â°C, so I guess the card still has a lot of potential... (FurMark + ATITool, more intense stress testing than before)


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phaseshift* 
if you use MSI afterburner you can setup a fan profile so when it reaches a certain temp the fans will kick in at a higher RPM and when the temps are low the fans will lower to an idle state

I would agree with this, download AFTERBURNER and use the custom fan settings. It literlly makes a 15C difference and manages the noise very well.


----------



## Lee79

Can I join here is some info, had my one overclocked at 960 core 1400 memory easy max temp 67c.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mzesb/


----------



## [email protected]'D

Pics Will follow On saturday once recieved


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm having issues with this, anything above 1400 for mem crashes my system even when I raise voltage. Right now @ 960/1400. Runing rev 2 temps don't go above 70 in furmark

I can't get GPU tool to open thye want me to run it with admin but I don't have the option to do so in the right click menu, I'm the only user on that comp.


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm having issues with this, anything above 1400 for mem crashes my system even when I raise voltage. Right now @ 960/1400. Runing rev 2 temps don't go above 70 in furmark

I can't get GPU tool to open thye want me to run it with admin but I don't have the option to do so in the right click menu, I'm the only user on that comp.


You can goto User account control settings. Put "UAC" in the search on the start menu and set it to "never notify". Try that.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm having issues with this, anything above 1400 for mem crashes my system even when I raise voltage. Right now @ 960/1400. Runing rev 2 temps don't go above 70 in furmark

I can't get GPU tool to open thye want me to run it with admin but I don't have the option to do so in the right click menu, I'm the only user on that comp.


How are you hitting 1400 on the memory with the v2 cooler? It has no active cooling!
Also, someone on another forum said they hit 1000 on the core with v2 cooler.
What fan speed you using?


----------



## GOTFrog

Will try it after I finish reinstalling Dragon age: Origins since I changes my 8800GTS and removed physx game wont start anymore this sucks.

I did the ATI auto tune and it set me @1445 but every thing kept crashing, I dropped it to 1400 ran Furmark for 10 min with no problem, H have 2 120mm and 1 90mm fans in there all air intake no exaust, my pc as always been cooler that way plus my ambient temp in the basement is 67 degree


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Will try it after I finish reinstalling Dragon age: Origins since I changes my 8800GTS and removed physx game wont start anymore this sucks.

I did the ATI auto tune and it set me @1445 but every thing kept crashing, I dropped it to 1400 ran Furmark for 10 min with no problem, H have 2 120mm and 1 90mm fans in there all air intake no exaust, my pc as always been cooler that way plus my ambient temp in the basement is 67 degree


What brand is your 5770 V2? I think 960 core is the cap for most brands.
I would be happy with 950/1400. I have two V2 Sapphire 5770, not sure if I should open though.

Would these be worth it for cooling the memory?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/84...21&id=DXrrkjhT


----------



## Aiemond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Will try it after I finish reinstalling Dragon age: Origins since I changes my 8800GTS and removed physx game wont start anymore this sucks.

I did the ATI auto tune and it set me @1445 but every thing kept crashing, I dropped it to 1400 ran Furmark for 10 min with no problem, H have 2 120mm and 1 90mm fans in there all air intake no exaust, my pc as always been cooler that way plus my ambient temp in the basement is 67 degree


You can prolly just DL the latest Physx drivers from the nvidia site to get DA working again.


----------



## GOTFrog

I just noticed something every time my clocks change from 2d to 3d I get black bars in my screen, does the same @ stock speeds it really annoys me. I droped down to 950/1350 for safety.

Dos the win 7 RC (build 7100) have DX11? waiting for the wife to give ok to get oem but she wont budge.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I dropped down to 950/1350 for safety..

Are you running 950/1350 on stock voltage? If so, what fan speed?

Would these be worth it for cooling the memory on the V2 card?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/84...21&id=DXrrkjhT


----------



## GOTFrog

Yeah Im on stock voltage. temps are nice and cool here my vantage score.

as for those mem cooler I have no idea


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Yeah Im on stock voltage. temps are nice and cool here my vantage score.

as for those mem cooler I have no idea


What fan speed you using for 950/1350?


----------



## GOTFrog

I made a profile
<50C 30%
<65C 50%
>65C 75%

With my 2 120mm I could run it at 100% without hearing it, since my fan controler burnt with my other mobo so now they run 100% all the time sucks.


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I made a profile
<50C 30%
<65C 50%
>65C 75%

With my 2 120mm I could run it at 100% without hearing it, since my fan controler burnt with my other mobo so now they run 100% all the time sucks.


Did you mean >75C 75%?
So sounds like you are happy with the V2 cooler?
950/1350 isn't too bad. I might keep mine.
You going to look into heatsinks for the memory?

I was looking at some of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rchResult=True

Not sure if it they would fit the card correctly or how much it will really help though.
Would the Scythe set be enough for two cards? And would they help cool ram a lot or not worth it?
Also, what side of the card are they supposed to go on? Side with main fan or back side?

Also, what do you use to make fan profiles?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
List is up to date! How many of you with single cards are planning to crossfire?

i am most definately crossfiring!

120% sure









put me in coach


----------



## GOTFrog

I used MSI afterburner quite easy to use. can't help you with the coolers tho but they would go under the card on each mem chip.


----------



## hexcode99

Add me!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Omg I can not wait till myn are delivered on saturday


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hexcode99*


Add me!



































why the v2?


----------



## hexcode99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


why the v2?


Because V1s cost too much and got a deal that cost me $263 for two V2s ($131 each).


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Add me to the club buddy! Asus 5770 stock for right now.


----------



## GOTFrog

What version of AMD GPU Tool are you guys using, tryed 0.9.8 no go and 0.7 no go can't find any other, I'm really sick of the glitches when I shift form 2d to 3d and vice versa. does it even @ default speeds.


----------



## Bartmasta

v2 is terrible for CF


----------



## PlantDizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


v2 is terrible for CF


I just ordered 2 V1's ;]

Can't wait to recieve mine...
Unfortunatley one is a christmas present, the other one i bought.

So i'm going to be switching out my 4870 for a 5770, going to be the same performance.. but! worth it =P

Then come christmas ill be whacking in another 5770, HELLOOOO









Giving my bro my 4870 for christmas


----------



## Skylit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


v2 is terrible for CF


Misinformation. They perform the exact same way as v1. The only real problem might be heat from the stupid egg coolers. A simple solution would be a couple of after market heatsinks if you're really concerned about the v2's.


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


v2 is terrible for CF


I'm running two V2 5770s in crossfire with no issues.
Both overclocked to 950/1350 and they idle around 33c-35c with load around 51c-57c

Dirt 2 Set to Ultra Preset (max everything) also using the Dirt 2 AMD Hotfix.


----------



## Bartmasta

v2 cf dump heat on each other


----------



## T D

In, PowerColor arrived


----------



## Seraphic

Is it normal when running test custom clocks for 5770 in CCC for the screen to turn like red/yellow/green during testing?


----------



## T D

No. Those clocks are unstable and are causing your cards to artifact, turn them down. The highest they'll go WITHOUT visual errors is the maximum overclock.. unless you voltmod.


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


No. Those clocks are unstable and are causing your cards to artifact, turn them down. The highest they'll go WITHOUT visual errors is the maximum overclock.. unless you voltmod.


I think it is normal because I moved them to stock settings and it still did it.
Also, when the screen is like that, there is little box in the top left corner that matches colors on screen.
Also, I played games like Dirt 2 overclocked and had no issues.

Looks like this during test custom clocks, then goes back to desktop after and said passed.


----------



## metalrulz

yeah it does that when you click auto tune too.Must be normal cause it did it for me.


----------



## BradF1979

Hello, I'm a newbie, but add me to the list. HIS 5770 v2. :-/ Wife said I could get another for Valentines day though so I'll be crossfire in 2 months!


----------



## GOTFrog

Going good @ 1000/1350 1.2V. I'm loving that card. had no issues with Mw2 and Dragonage:Origins. Such a nice card. Will buy some after-market heatsinks for the mem then I'll try going over 1400 again. Furmark for 5 min never goes above 70C.

Vantage: 10035 barely over 10k but I did it
3dmark06: 15274


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Going good @ 1000/1350 1.2V. I'm loving that card. had no issues with Mw2 and Dragonage:Origins. Such a nice card. Will buy some after-market heatsinks for the mem then I'll try going over 1400 again. Furmark for 5 min never goes above 70C.

Vantage: 10035 barely over 10k but I did it
3dmark06: 15274










How did you get 1000 on the core when cap for Sapphire 5770 is 960?
If you do get some heatsinks for the memory, let me know what ones.
Not sure what ones would work well enough to buy.


----------



## GOTFrog

I used amd gpu tools, it lets you go above the limit. The onnly prob with it is that you need to set them again after each reboot


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seraphic* 
How did you get 1000 on the core when cap for Sapphire 5770 is 960?
If you do get some heatsinks for the memory, let me know what ones.
Not sure what ones would work well enough to buy.

asus bios lets you clock past 960 to a certain frequency

you can flash it on to your card if you don't have asus


----------



## Bradey

hi 
i am getting one for xmas
well i have it now but cant plug it in
i had a look and it has the cover for a 5750 on it not the full length one 
i did get a sapphire 5770


----------



## T D

You can't plug in the power adapter? Check under the cooling shroud. I had to hunt for mine, even though it's a V1 cooler









You have a V2 cooler btw.

Does anyone know the safe voltage limit for the 5770? I'm at 1ghz core at 1.125V and lowering it until it's unstable.

Edit: Geez the amount of times I've seen VPU recover kick in this last minute, it's getting annoying. But if I can get 1.1ghz and acceptable temps, I don't care. And I don't think temps will be an issue.
Edit2: 1.120 better be safe since it's the lowest I can keep stable at 1ghz. Now OCing memory but I'm not expecting much from this.


----------



## Bartmasta

I have heard from serveral people but unless you have aftermarket cooler or WC do not try above 1.3V. Anything more than about 1.285 gets dangerous but it's still okay if you have nice temps or are just benching.

Also I'm disappointed because I'm getting 2 5770's on Wednesday but I can't CF them until I get a new power supply.


----------



## T D

Oh right. So my card's a good clocker actually, 1000/1200 at 1.12







looking round, I'm seeing comparable overclocks at 1.2V.

How do you overvolt further? Temps are in check, 65 load at 40 fan, can be turned up. ATT stops at 1.125.


----------



## Bartmasta

Wow 1.12 is insane. How stable is it?

I don't know ATT but use MSI afterburner or the Asus voltage tweak tool


----------



## T D

It passed about 10 mins in ATT's artifact test before I stopped it. But it's time to test it in the real world. And since the only game I have installed on this rig atm is Mirrors Edge, it'll have to do


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


It passed about 10 mins in ATT's artifact test before I stopped it. But it's time to test it in the real world. And since the only game I have installed on this rig atm is Mirrors Edge, it'll have to do










It's not stable. Remmember that these cards will not show artifacts, but performance is less when unstable, here is an example.

IN Crysis Very High Setings 1080p no aa; I get:

Stock: 19.5fps
1000/1400 1.22v 20fps
1000/1400 1.25v 21.4fps
1000/1400 1.26v 23.4fps ---->Stable with minimal voltage
1000/1400 1.35v 23.4fps

^ I hope that is self explanatory, but performance will increase with extra voltage if not stable. I say you have a nice overclock, but I can get mine to that settings and also run 10min of ATI artifact check and it would pass (as 5xxx series does not show artifacts), but would not be stable.

Run Crysis Very High on 3 loops at those settings.
Then increase voltage and run again, compare fps and find sweet spot.

Hope that makes sense and enjoy your new card!


----------



## Seraphic

Any thoughts how much voltage I would need for 950/1350 on two Sapphire V2 5770s?
In MSI Afterburner, the default core voltage is 1125 it looks like.
How can you tell if it's stable or not?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


Any thoughts how much voltage I would need for 950/1350 on two Sapphire V2 5770s?
In MSI Afterburner, the default core voltage is 1125 it looks like.
How can you tell if it's stable or not?


Read my above post to tell whether it is stable or not. I say start with 1.2v and use my above method to find optimal stability!


----------



## T D

I ran about 20 mins of rthdribl, the fps dropped to 10 and VPU recover kicked in. So now I need to somehow get it above 1.2V <.<


----------



## liermam

Sign me up! Just put my batmobile in yesterday! Overclocking at the moment, can voltage be increased via software for these cards or is it all hard-modding that you guys are doing?

Whats a good overclock to aim for without any voltage increase?


----------



## T D

ATT stops at 1.125V but I can go up to 1.35V with MSI Afterburner which is way more than I'll be needing.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liermam* 
Sign me up! Just put my batmobile in yesterday! Overclocking at the moment, can voltage be increased via software for these cards or is it all hard-modding that you guys are doing?

Whats a good overclock to aim for without any voltage increase?

950/1300 is probably the absolute best without voltage increase.









Quote:

I ran about 20 mins of rthdribl, the fps dropped to 10 and VPU recover kicked in. So now I need to somehow get it above 1.2V <.<
You need to flash to asus bios.

EDIT:

Asus Flashing guide:

Quote:

Below is a detailed guide to flashing you bios.

**Please note again, you take full responsibility for doing this**

Lets start at what you need..

* Any Flash drive or USB bootable device such as external hard drives will do
* HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
* The Boot Files (Extract them)
* Atiflash
* The Unlocked Bios (Extract it and rename it to something like unlock.bin

Start with installing the HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.

* Select the Device you plan to use and choose FAT32 as the File System
* Tick the box "Create a DOS startup disk" and select the option "using DOS system files located at" then browse to the extracted boot files you downloaded.

Start the prosess.

When it's done you will have a bootable USB device, all you have to do now is copy the Atiflash.exe and unlock.bin to the root of your bootable device and reboot your computer.

See to it that your bios points to this device as the First Boot Device and once it booted to DOS just type:

atiflash -f -p 0 unlock.bin

Once finished, it will tell you to restart the computer to continue, just press Ctrl + Alt + Delete

If you have 2 cards in crossfire, remove one and flash one at a time, making sure the one being flashed id in the top most pci-e slot

Enjoy unlocked overclocking...
Thanks to Keenan

I followed the above guide for a quick and easy flash. Only takes about 10min and you have complete voltage control of the card in Afterburner!


----------



## toyz72

question on this card?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=asus%205770

we couldnt find one with other cooler on it.can someone point me to some vrm heatsinks for this card.and what ever you use to stike them on with.


----------



## T D

MSI Afterburner works without flashing to a MSI BIOS so I'll stick to that







but +rep.
I got a 10fps boost bumping to 1.2V so I guess I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
ATT stops at 1.125V but I can go up to 1.35V with MSI Afterburner which is way more than I'll be needing.

Oh, so powercooler also has unlocked voltage control







Up the voltage to atleast 1.2v to start testing at your 1ghz core overclock!









Quote:

MSI Afterburner works without flashing to a MSI BIOS so I'll stick to that but +rep.
I got a 10fps boost bumping to 1.2V so I guess I still have a ways to go.
Didn't know powercooler had unlock voltage control. Thanks for the rep! Good Luck overclocking, post some results when done.


----------



## ovyeminem

1.15V @ 960/1300 stable. Im sure it can go higher, but no need for that right now.


----------



## crackzattic

hey guys quick question. i have a 8800gt and im thinking about ordering a 5770 this wednesday, but is there a huge increase over my xfx 8800 gt?


----------



## el gappo

Only nearly double the framerates







http://www.techspot.com/review/209-a...70/page12.html not that much


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
hey guys quick question. i have a 8800gt and im thinking about ordering a 5770 this wednesday, but is there a huge increase over my xfx 8800 gt?

I say you could get double your current performance.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Here is some of my own benchmarks:

My temp V1 cooler









Vantage









Quick Crysis run:


----------



## Coldharbour

I Just got my 2 5770's in the mail yesterday from xfx. I noticed that I didn't get any voucher copies of the game battle forge for free. Is this abnormal? If it is I am not sure if I should contact xfx or tiger direct where I bought my cards from? Also are 2 crossfire bridges better than just one?

thanks guys!


----------



## crackzattic

wow thx for the benchmark sites. i was looking for something like that but no luck


----------



## hokk

Maybe i posted before whos knows lol

XFX5770 here.


----------



## Seraphic

I do not understand why you need to increase the voltage manually at all though. Shouldn't the card just draw more power as you overclock more and take as much power as it needs?

Have two 3870 cards and never had to increase voltage on them when overclocking in CCC. Overclocked both 3870s to 850/1252 and never had problems or needed to boost voltage.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


I do not understand why you need to increase the voltage manually at all though. Shouldn't the card just draw more power as you overclock more and take as much power as you need?

Have two 3870 cards and never had to increase voltage on them when overclocking in CCC. Overclocked both 3870s to 850/1252 and never had problems or need to boost voltage.











Then don't increase voltage. Unlocked voltage controllers are a good thing, as you can overclock farther then you can without.

Does someone mind running Crysis with two 5770's in crossfire at very high at 1080p?

Thanks


----------



## Bartmasta

i can once I

1. recieve my cards

2. get a new psu

3. get a 24"

4. get crysis

should have it in january


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i can once I

1. recieve my cards

2. get a new psu

3. get a 24"

4. get crysis

should have it in january










LOL, think I will pass then







jok


----------



## theo.gr

If u dont mind 1 5770 missing i can do that for u!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:

If u dont mind 1 5770 missing i can do that for u!
I already have one 5770 missing! LOL But through it up if you like. My best for Crysis Very High no aa 1080p is 23.4fps. See if you get higher than that, although you might as I don't have Crysis patched to the latest version.

I ask for a crossfire run as, I want to see some real world results in Crysis from average people. Trying to decide on getting a 5850, as I can easily sell my 5770 for what I paid for it. Or get another 5770. So far leaning toward a 5850.


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
I already have one 5770 missing! LOL But through it up if you like. My best for Crysis Very High no aa 1080p is 23.4fps. See if you get higher than that, although you might as I don't have Crysis patched to the latest version.

I ask for a crossfire run as, I want to see some real world results in Crysis from average people. Trying to decide on getting a 5850, as I can easily sell my 5770 for what I paid for it. Or get another 5770. So far leaning toward a 5850.

I have two 5770, don't have Crysis though.
If you have dirt 2 demo we can compare benchmarks though.

Crossfire 5770 always beats single 5850 and trades blows with 5870.
http://www.guru3d.com/article/vga-charts-december-2009/

About MSI Afterburn, do you have to reset voltages each time you reboot or power off then on your PC or do they re-activate once you get back into windows? What was the highest overclock you could get on stock voltage, Tech-Boy?


----------



## keenan

Just set your prefered values, save profile, tick dot that says "apply overclocking at startup"

Your settings should load at windows start...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seraphic* 
I have two 5770, don't have Crysis though.
If you have dirt 2 demo we can compare benchmarks though.

Crossfire 5770 always beats single 5850 and trades blows with 5870.
http://www.guru3d.com/article/vga-charts-december-2009/

About MSI Afterburn, do you have to reset voltages each time you reboot or power off then on your PC or do they re-activate once you get back into windows? What was the highest overclock you could get on stock voltage, Tech-Boy?

I could run games fine at 950/1300 stock voltage. But I do not consider it stable as I get performance increase when upping the voltage, which means that there were errors that were not resolved until voltage was increased.

So I think my highest clock that is 100% stable on stock voltage would be 930/1200, not very high, but if you look at my furmark stress above with more voltage I was able to hit 1015/1409 at 1.35v don't recommend that voltage though as it can damage your card.

Yeah we could compare Dirt 2, but the only thing I really care about is Crysis, as it is the only thing that I can't run maxed out at 2048x1152. You should download the Crysis demo, you can run the crysis benchmark with it, and it really shines, graphics wise. Also an essential for testing stability, beching, etc.

May just get another 5770. if you have Vantage what is you best score on performance?

About afterburner, just do what keenan said to save a profile. If you tick "apply at startup" it does exactly that!

Hope that helps


----------



## smash_mouth01

has any of you guys seen this error when trying to run unigine heaven in DX 11

Description:
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:AppHangB1
Application Name:unigine.exe
Application Version:1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:4ae02790
Hang Signature:37ce
Hang Type:256
OS Version:6.1.7100.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033
Additional Hang Signature 1:37ce8c3df14fbe3fd1ffd575bda38063
Additional Hang Signature 2:ae2b
Additional Hang Signature 3:ae2bcea358695e1790325ad0dbf4a8b3
Additional Hang Signature 4:37ce
Additional Hang Signature 5:37ce8c3df14fbe3fd1ffd575bda38063
Additional Hang Signature 6:ae2b
Additional Hang Signature 7:ae2bcea358695e1790325ad0dbf4a8b3

if so how did you get about it ?


----------



## keenan

You running it windowed or full screen..?

It might be due to Windows 7 RC1 64bit


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


has any of you guys seen this error when trying to run unigine heaven in DX 11

Description:
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:AppHangB1
Application Name:unigine.exe
Application Version:1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:4ae02790
Hang Signature:37ce
Hang Type:256
OS Version:6.1.7100.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033
Additional Hang Signature 1:37ce8c3df14fbe3fd1ffd575bda38063
Additional Hang Signature 2:ae2b
Additional Hang Signature 3:ae2bcea358695e1790325ad0dbf4a8b3
Additional Hang Signature 4:37ce
Additional Hang Signature 5:37ce8c3df14fbe3fd1ffd575bda38063
Additional Hang Signature 6:ae2b
Additional Hang Signature 7:ae2bcea358695e1790325ad0dbf4a8b3

if so how did you get about it ?


I had an error with my two 5770 when trying to run unigine heaven in DX9, 10 or 11. Error was like ATI 5770 something something - so I just uninstalled it. Was not an illegal operation error though, just a pop-up message.


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


I could run games fine at 950/1300 stock voltage. But I do not consider it stable as I get performance increase when upping the voltage, which means that there were errors that were not resolved until voltage was increased.

So I think my highest clock that is 100% stable on stock voltage would be 930/1200, not very high, but if you look at my furmark stress above with more voltage I was able to hit 1015/1409 at 1.35v don't recommend that voltage though as it can damage your card.

Yeah we could compare Dirt 2, but the only thing I really care about is Crysis, as it is the only thing that I can't run maxed out at 2048x1152. You should download the Crysis demo, you can run the crysis benchmark with it, and it really shines, graphics wise. Also an essential for testing stability, beching, etc.

May just get another 5770. if you have Vantage what is you best score on performance?

About afterburner, just do what keenan said to save a profile. If you tick "apply at startup" it does exactly that!

Hope that helps


Downloading Crysis demo and benchmarker now.

I would like to overclock my two cards to 950/1350 for now or maybe 960/1400 if it's a good idea on the V2 cooler. Sure 960 is fine for core as it runs damn cool though with this cooler. Not sure about the memory though.

What is the max safe voltage for the 5770?
Never use over voltages on a video card so don't want to damaged my two new 5770s, lol.
Have MSI Afterburner installed.

Both are running at stock 850/1200 for now.

Also, you are saying you ran Dirt2 demo at 2048x1152 maxed out with one 5770?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


You running it windowed or full screen..?

It might be due to Windows 7 RC1 64bit


It stops responding in both, but I can run heaven in DX9 and DX10 (56.0 fps 1920x1080)

I also was thinking that it might be RC1, because I read that other people had the same issue then they said there was a hotfix for it.
I downloaded it the 64-bit one and then it said (not applicable to this computer)
So I guess it may be that I'm a penny pincher till late Jan-Feb when I get my pro version of win7.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seraphic* 
Downloading Crysis demo and benchmarker now.

I would like to overclock my two cards to 950/1350 for now or maybe 960/1400 if it's a good idea on the V2 cooler. Sure 960 is fine for core as it runs damn cool though with this cooler. Not sure about the memory though.

What is the max safe voltage for the 5770?
Never use over voltages on a video card so don't want to damaged my two new 5770s, lol.
Have MSI Afterburner installed.

Both are running at stock 850/1200 for now.

Also, you are saying you ran Dirt2 demo at 2048x1152 maxed out with one 5770?

Yep Dirt 2 maxed out 4x aa @ 2048x1152 29fps minimum and 33fps average. The 29fps min makes it very playable. I also play with no aa everything high at 3840x1080 with very similar frame rates.

1400 is a bit optimistic for memory. Do the core first with memory 1200 at stock, then when your core is completely stable, using my above Crysis method is a good way to insure 100% stability (post #845); then overclock the memory and repeat, takes a while but you will want a new card to overclock when done







.

1.28v is completely safe. I ague that 1.32v is just as safe as long as temps are under 70c. 1.35v is supposedly safe according to Asus, but that is shaky ground. So if you want to be 100% safe do not go over 1.28v.









1.27v should get your core completely stable at 1ghz or 1000mhz


----------



## Bartmasta

1. How does memory oc work on 5770? I know that for core 1GHz is pretty much the goal for most people.

2. I'm gonna run 5770 CF on a VX550W psu


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


It stops responding in both, but I can run heaven in DX9 and DX10 (56.0 fps 1920x1080)

I also was thinking that it might be RC1, because I read that other people had the same issue then they said there was a hotfix for it.
I downloaded it the 64-bit one and then it said (not applicable to this computer)
So I guess it may be that I'm a penny pincher till late Jan-Feb when I get my pro version of win7.


That has been an issue. I would reccomend getting a for real copy of windows 7. If you or someone you know is a student the sale goes through Feb so I would snag a $30 copy and that should help clear up your problems.


----------



## E_man

Ooh, add me to the list, I got one, along with a whole new computer! XFX, haven't had a chance to mess with overclocking yet

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7p9dm/


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Yep Dirt 2 maxed out 4x aa @ 2048x1152 29fps minimum and 33fps average. The 29fps min makes it very playable. I also play with no aa everything high at 3840x1080 with very similar frame rates.

1400 is a bit optimistic for memory. Do the core first with memory 1200 at stock, then when your core is completely stable, using my above Crysis method is a good way to insure 100% stability (post #845); then overclock the memory and repeat, takes a while but you will want a new card to overclock when done







.

1.28v is completely safe. I ague that 1.32v is just as safe as long as temps are under 70c. 1.35v is supposedly safe according to Asus, but that is shaky ground. So if you want to be 100% safe do not go over 1.28v.









1.27v should get your core completely stable at 1ghz or 1000mhz


I installed the Crysis Demo, but something is odd with the trees and what not.
They like flicker on and off or something, this was max settings with stock card settings.

Someone with the same cards as me said he did 960/1400 at 1.15v..
Also, why isn't 1400 a good idea? The V1 coolers really no active cooling on memory.
In fact, I bet the V2 cooler fan hits the memory far more the V1.

http://en.expreview.com/2009/12/04/r...ison/6015.html


----------



## Psyoptic

Just to clarify, the V2 cooler is the egg shaped cooler and the V1 is the box cooler. Is this right?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psyoptic* 
Just to clarify, the V2 cooler is the egg shaped cooler and the V1 is the box cooler. Is this right?

Yup


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psyoptic* 
Just to clarify, the V2 cooler is the egg shaped cooler and the V1 is the box cooler. Is this right?

Yep, thats how it is.

And to the point: I will be joining this club next week as Im getting my Asus 5770 V2. Gonna take that stupid egg shaped plastic thingie off







Also Im going to have a look at my old Accelero S1 Rev2 cooler if I could mod it to fit the 5770. If yes, then I will buy one 120mm fan or two 92 fans and clock that card to max


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


I installed the Crysis Demo, but something is odd with the trees and what not.
They like flicker on and off or something, this was max settings with stock card settings.

Someone with the same cards as me said he did 960/1400 at 1.15v..
Also, why isn't 1400 a good idea? The V1 coolers really no active cooling on memory.
In fact, I bet the V2 cooler fan hits the memory far more the V1.

http://en.expreview.com/2009/12/04/r...ison/6015.html


The Crysis problem. What res were you trying, and did you have any aa? Because that is very weird.

Don't take me wrong 1400 would be great on memory, I am just saying to start testing just he core first and then take the memory as high as you can, but don't expect 1400 completely stable at low voltages.


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


The Crysis problem. What res were you trying, and did you have any aa? Because that is very weird.

Don't take me wrong 1400 would be great on memory, I am just saying to start testing just he core first and then take the memory as high as you can, but don't expect 1400 completely stable at low voltages.










1920x1200 with max AA which I think was 8.
Is there an update that needs to be installed?
Isn't the demo from like 2007? Must be way out of date.


----------



## liermam

In MSI afterburner, the graphs at the left are reading my memory at 900Mhz no matter what I do to it, what gives?

Edit: I also can't increase clocks in afterburner past 960 on the core, what am I doin wrong?


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liermam*


In MSI afterburner, the graphs at the left are reading my memory at 900Mhz no matter what I do to it, what gives?


THats what happens to me sometimes. Like It will lock up after something triggers the bug to keep the core at like 300 and the memory at 900.

You just have to restart your computer and see if that works. Not sure why it does it.


----------



## T D

Does anyone know how to soft overvolt the memory chips? Mine don't like 10mhz above 1200.


----------



## ovyeminem

Gigabyte 5770 OC @ 1001/1351 1.21V


----------



## Aiemond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeRcChRiS*


THats what happens to me sometimes. Like It will lock up after something triggers the bug to keep the core at like 300 and the memory at 900.

You just have to restart your computer and see if that works. Not sure why it does it.


I usually get that after watching a dvd. Restart fixes it. Not sure why it happens though.


----------



## xquisit

Guess who has his second XFX 5770 coming in?

x-to-the-Z..well since my name is spelled xquisit on this forum..
x-to-the-S









Can't wait to put together my computer..but hey I had a noob question:

Do I plug in both GPUs and then install drivers once I finish loading my OS?


----------



## Bartmasta

i hate this club cause people dont help each other out

ive posted 3 differnt questions and no one even quoted me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Guess who has his second XFX 5770 coming in?

x-to-the-Z..well since my name is spelled xquisit on this forum..
x-to-the-S









Can't wait to put together my computer..but hey I had a noob question:

Do I plug in both GPUs and then install drivers once I finish loading my OS?


im doing CF and ATI for the first time so I have no clue either


----------



## GOTFrog

I don't get it, I've done all the steps in Keenan bios flash post, but I can't boot with usb, my mobo supports it and 1st boot priority is to usb but I keep booting in windows anyways


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I don't get it, I've done all the steps in Keenan bios flash post, but I can't boot with usb, my mobo supports it and 1st boot priority is to usb but I keep booting in windows anyways


Then you didn't format the usb with the dos boot files. Try following it a T, and try again. You could also try another usb drive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i hate this club cause people dont help each other out

ive posted 3 differnt questions and no one even quoted me









im doing CF and ATI for the first time so I have no clue either


I am trying to answer, but I fell all alone







Just kiding, will be joining the 58xx club farily soon anyways.

You install cards first, then boot into safe mode and remove all previous drivers with driver sweeper (can be had from guru3d), then you boot into windows and download the latest drivers from ATI, install those reboot, and sense you have two 5770's load up Crysis









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


1920x1200 with max AA which I think was 8.
Is there an update that needs to be installed?
Isn't the demo from like 2007? Must be way out of date.


I don't have any updates installed







Guess I should, just to lazy, realize that Crysis was way ahead of it's time, should have been coming out this year.

Try running it with no aa, make sure everything is on stock settings, except you should have a custom fan profile for your 5770's. Also it is a good idea to have MSI Afterburner show temp/fps on your lcd or G15/G19, if you have one. As high temps could be causing problem, although I remember you saying that the temps were great. Also there is two .exe 64bit and 32bit if one is giving you problem try the other. If the flickering is very noticeable try taking a screen shot of it, if it is the cards fault it shouldn't show up in the screen shot if it does it is Crysis's Fault.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Does anyone know how to soft overvolt the memory chips? Mine don't like 10mhz above 1200.


No soft mods but here is a hard mod:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...6&postcount=84

I am going to try it myself as my card does not like anything over 1250 on memory, but core loves high clocks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


1. How does memory oc work on 5770? I know that for core 1GHz is pretty much the goal for most people.

2. I'm gonna run 5770 CF on a VX550W psu


1- How far you get in memory is mainly luck although there you can solder capacitors and there is a pencil mode here that will help improve your luck









I posted in a previous post my the best way in my opinion to test the stability of the 5xxx. Here is a recap

Quote:



Remmember that these cards will not show artifacts, but performance is less when unstable, here is an example.

IN Crysis Very High Setings 1080p no aa; I get:

Stock: 19.5fps
1000/1400 1.22v 20fps
1000/1400 1.25v 21.4fps
1000/1400 1.26v 23.4fps ---->Stable with minimal voltage
1000/1400 1.35v 23.4fps

^ I hope that is self explanatory, but performance will increase with extra voltage if not stable. I could set my card to 1000/1300 with no voltage increase and run furmark all day but it would not be stable as the 5xxx series auto corrects itself


2- That is pushing it, but you will be fine with your sig rig. Just don't add anything else before upgrading the psu, and you may not be able to overclock as much

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


HI I ust received my Sapphire 5770 and I was wondering how well the egg shapped HSF work when OCing the card. Was sure that I was ordering the one with the hood on it but guess I didn't research enough.

Edit: BTW add me to the club


It will overclock the core great, memory not quite as well but. But plenty good enough. I just dislike the looks









EDIT: There think that covers most of the more recent questions. Dam just realized I should of added all the quotes to just one post


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I don't get it, I've done all the steps in Keenan bios flash post, but I can't boot with usb, my mobo supports it and 1st boot priority is to usb but I keep booting in windows anyways

Cant you press F12 for a boot menu..?


----------



## qTAP

I have a single sapphire 5770 add me


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Cant you press F12 for a boot menu..?

F8 on my board, but thanks. That worked great.

+ rep


----------



## phaseshift

hmm this is wierd, i'm getting some high temps at 1.274v 1000/1300 it's at 75C running in vantage, is that right?

I've got xfire setup I feel the other card is getting some heat


----------



## phaseshift

1000/1300 1.274v 17,033 Vantage score


----------



## McTw1st

add me up for the crossfire list









proof:

























still running stock but not for long


----------



## Bradey

is there any one which has removed the stock cooler 1.0 that lives in austraila


----------



## Bartmasta

omg i cant wait for my 5770 to come


----------



## MK999

Also part of the 5770 club









However at the moment i'm not too happy! Have the usual issue with mine of the 2d clock bugging out under overclocking on dual screens. Also while running dual screen, anything that turns off the 2nd screen even momentarily, like certain games going full screen will cause the screen to go black and the PC to hang, sound will carry on playing, but only what was playing before, i.e do it with winamp running and it carries on but I can't hear title screens in games and it won't respond to anything other than 5 seconds on the power button to reboot it. Interestingly MW2 single player will do this, but multiplayer won't, something to do with the way it starts up, so it is only some games. Ultramons hotkey to turn off the 2nd screen will crash it, which is how I narrowed down the cause.

Just wondering if anyone here has had the same problem and fixed it? I managed to get the games working by uninstalling everything ATi+drivers in safe mode and restarting to reinstall the 9.11 driver only, all with one screen attached, but I'd really like my dual monitors back!


----------



## MK999

No edit button









Found out it's not actually multi monitors that does it, it's running it for the 2nd time!







I closed it to look around the net for a fix, posted here, went to start MW2 again, and it crashed as usual!


----------



## majin death

Is the only difference between the new version and the old the cooler?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
Is the only difference between the new version and the old the cooler?









from what I have gathered YES that is the only difference


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
from what I have gathered YES that is the only difference

The memory is also different
V1 usues Hynx memory, V2 uses Samsung (better).


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
The memory is also different
V1 usues Hynx memory, V2 uses Samsung (better).

lol they give the v2 better memory with less than adequate cooling, Makes sense...not


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
lol they give the v2 better memory with less than adequate cooling, Makes sense...not

ATI...
B17CH3S be crazy.


----------



## xquisit

I'm getting my second XFX 5770 on 12/10/09 and was wondering..since my computer isn't all put together..

Do I have both GPUs installed, and then install the OS + drivers for my computer?

If so, what drivers do you recomend for CF XFX 5770s?

Btw, feel free to add me to the club now..

Project Revenge in the AMD build logs will have pictures for proof soon enough, and when that happens so will a future post in this thread


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I'm getting my second XFX 5770 on 12/10/09 and was wondering..since my computer isn't all put together..

Do I have both GPUs installed, and then install the OS + drivers for my computer?

If so, what drivers do you recomend for CF XFX 5770s?

You only need to install a single set of drivers.
I would get the 9.12 beta drivers.
The 9.11's are awful for 5770's for some reason.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
You only need to install a single set of drivers.
I would get the 9.12 beta drivers.
The 9.11's are awful for 5770's for some reason.

Thanks for the heads up bro, and good luck on the trade!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
ATI...
B17CH3S be crazy.

hahaha


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Thanks for the heads up bro, and good luck on the trade!

Haha you saw that thread. I just put it up.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Haha you saw that thread. I just put it up.











Yeah, I'm always baked on this website.. I mean medicated legally, and like yeah.. your avatar is sick-with-it.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Yeah, I'm always baked on this website.. I mean medicated legally, and like yeah.. your avatar is sick-with-it.


Why thank you.
I put a lot of time into google'ing cool avatars.
I am too stuck to this site.
I am determined to make a name for myself.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Why thank you.
I put a lot of time into google'ing cool avatars.
I am too stuck to this site.
I am determined to make a name for myself.



















Glad to hear that, gl.


----------



## Snapman

i recently planned on purchasing a 5770, and had this one picked out "SAPPHIRE 100283L Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT)" but they just sold out on newegg, so im on the hunt for another of the 5770. One question, these gpus have 2 types of covers on them, the full cover and the egg shaped one, which should i aim for?


----------



## Bradey

are you going to crosfire?
what is your case airflow like


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Put me on da list! XFX HD 5770 - 960/1445 ~1.25v Until I get it under water. Whats the highest clocks anyone has got? You might wanna let em know I'm about to break their record


----------



## T D

Cheez, add me for a single PowerColor at 1000/1200









I probably won't get to work on voltmodding the memory cos I'm too lazy to get the card out of the case and I don't really need it right now. Almost maxing every game I come across.


----------



## Psyoptic

Would v2 (egg coolers) be fine when crossfired in a Cooler Master Storm Scout case? It has one 140mm intake fan in the front, another 140mm exhaust fan on the top, and a 120mm exhaust fan in the back.


----------



## T D

The V2 cooler isn't a killer for temps, single card or crossfire, it's just a nuisance. The Scout should be fine. I'd be surprised if anyone's OC was too limited due to V2 coolers... if you have good airflow throughout the case it'll be fine.


----------



## Psyoptic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
The V2 cooler isn't a killer for temps, single card or crossfire, it's just a nuisance. The Scout should be fine. I'd be surprised if anyone's OC was too limited due to V2 coolers... if you have good airflow throughout the case it'll be fine.

Ah, ok. +rep


----------



## PlantDizzle

Updated my reserved post on the first post!

Add me to that list ;]
Also pics are with it =]


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlantDizzle* 
Updated my reserved post on the first post!

Add me to that list ;]
Also pics are with it =]

nice but why are you only using one crossfire bridge?


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyoptic*


Would v2 (egg coolers) be fine when crossfired in a Cooler Master Storm Scout case? It has one 140mm intake fan in the front, another 140mm exhaust fan on the top, and a 120mm exhaust fan in the back.


I get very good temps with my version 1 in the Scout, I Have a fan on the side window and another in the DVD drive bays. Check out the Storm Scout club in my sig for more cooling and modding ideas.


----------



## moins

Okay, I have a question: Now what are those R23 chips on the card and are the Yaego R25 ones the voltage regulators or the smaller chips in front of them? I'm sort of confused right now...


----------



## Sbeu

Hi There !

Add me to this 5770 happy-owners list, cause I now have 2 of these Xfired


















IÂ´ve a question, It seems I always have some different temp for the 2 Cards ...
Well 1 is from Sapphire, the other from HIS and guess what, thatÂ´s the Sapph that is always warmer ... 4-5Â° always but in idle.
The 2 PCIe slots are quite spaced but I tried to exchange their position and MSI afterburner still show the Sapphire to run higher temps. Surpringly, neither GPU-Z nor furmark nor CCC show any difference for temps
Something I actually noticed is that the HIS fan is louder and its air flow at the back stronger ...

Any of you experienced this, could the different Bios be an explanation ?


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sbeu* 
Hi There !

Add me to this 5770 happy-owners list, cause I now have 2 of these Xfired


















IÂ´ve a question, It seems I always have some different temp for the 2 Cards ...
Well 1 is from Sapphire, the other from HIS and guess what, thatÂ´s the Sapph that is always warmer ... 4-5Â° always but in idle.
The 2 PCIe slots are quite spaced but I tried to exchange their position and MSI afterburner still show the Sapphire to run higher temps. Surpringly, neither GPU-Z nor furmark nor CCC show any difference for temps
Something I actually noticed is that the HIS fan is louder and its air flow at the back stronger ...

Any of you experienced this, could the different Bios be an explanation ?

Did anyone increase the voltage to your 5770 with msi afterburner when overclocking?


----------



## Lee79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sbeu* 
Hi There !

Add me to this 5770 happy-owners list, cause I now have 2 of these Xfired


















IÂ´ve a question, It seems I always have some different temp for the 2 Cards ...
Well 1 is from Sapphire, the other from HIS and guess what, thatÂ´s the Sapph that is always warmer ... 4-5Â° always but in idle.
The 2 PCIe slots are quite spaced but I tried to exchange their position and MSI afterburner still show the Sapphire to run higher temps. Surpringly, neither GPU-Z nor furmark nor CCC show any difference for temps
Something I actually noticed is that the HIS fan is louder and its air flow at the back stronger ...

Any of you experienced this, could the different Bios be an explanation ?

It is because of the fan in the top card is sucking in hot air radiating from the bottom card I would not worry about it or put a fan blowing towards the ends of the cards into the batmobile intake.


----------



## PlantDizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


nice but why are you only using one crossfire bridge?


Should i be using two? Is there any difference?


----------



## Sbeu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


It is because of the fan in the top card is sucking in hot air radiating from the bottom card I would not worry about it or put a fan blowing towards the ends of the cards into the batmobile intake.



To Seraphic, No. Even if IÂ´m using Msi afterburner I do run at stock voltage ...

Then, I would have been happy with the explanation of the top card sucking heat from the down one but whatever its position the Sapphire run higher temp ...

By the way IÂ´m not worrying that much since IÂ´ve been playing several minutes to MW2 and both cards were perfectly same temp (max 70Â°)!
Then if the "problem" appears only in Benchmark ... well IÂ´m not running it all day long









The extra fan in front of the cards is a good suggestion anyway !

Hey some proof that IÂ´m not turning crazy !!!
Here are the result of a test IÂ´ve just ran ...
That is : What is the fan speed (as displayed in GPU-Z) of each card when fan speed is set at 60 % in MSI afterburner.










60 % means ~2220 rpm for Sapphire and ~2860 rpm for HIS

So what, Bios ?
Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## PlantDizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


nice but why are you only using one crossfire bridge?


Just to keep you happy i've added another one.
I seriously don't see a difference though. :/


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlantDizzle*


Just to keep you happy i've added another one.
I seriously don't see a difference though. :/











lol sorry I have just been browsing about, and everyone seems recomends 2 and not 1.

humm that 620HX label looks extremly familar aswell


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sbeu*


To Seraphic, No. Even if IÂ´m using Msi afterburner I do run at stock voltage ...

Then, I would have been happy with the explanation of the top card sucking heat from the down one but whatever its position the Sapphire run higher temp ...

By the way IÂ´m not worrying that much since IÂ´ve been playing several minutes to MW2 and both cards were perfectly same temp (max 70Â°)!
Then if the "problem" appears only in Benchmark ... well IÂ´m not running it all day long









The extra fan in front of the cards is a good suggestion anyway !

Hey some proof that IÂ´m not turning crazy !!!
Here are the result of a test IÂ´ve just ran ...
That is : What is the fan speed (as displayed in GPU-Z) of each card when fan speed is set at 60 % in MSI afterburner.










60 % means ~2220 rpm for Sapphire and ~2860 rpm for HIS

So what, Bios ?
Can someone confirm this ?


You overclock to 940/1400 on stock voltages?
I overclocked both my Sapphire 5770 V2s to 950/1350, but when I posted about it here people in the forum said you must over volt the card when you overclock to those levels. Is that true? When I was overclocked, I had no freezing or other issues. But I guess more volts increase FPS?


----------



## Lee79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sbeu*


By the way IÂ´m not worrying that much since IÂ´ve been playing several minutes to MW2 and both cards were perfectly same temp (max 70Â°)!
Then if the "problem" appears only in Benchmark ... well IÂ´m not running it all day long









The extra fan in front of the cards is a good suggestion anyway !


The picture I posted of a 60mm fan blowing air into the intakes of a 5770 is from my rig and the max temps I see under load is 64c, with a MSI Afterburner fan profile(see attached imaged) So yeah i think it helps to have a fan blowing over the end of the card/cards. I was seeing temps as high as 80c without the MSI profile and Fan. Plus the air washes over the top ram chips aswell whitch is a bonus for me with one card but if you had two cards you would need a 120mm or 140mm to get good air flow over both cards.


----------



## keenan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson*


Put me on da list! XFX HD 5770 - 960/1445 ~1.25v Until I get it under water. Whats the highest clocks anyone has got? You might wanna let em know I'm about to break their record










Unless you can get those clocks at 1.125V I'm afraid no records would be broken just yet


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Unless you can get those clocks at 1.125V I'm afraid no records would be broken just yet










unless he flashes to the asus/msi bios....

and omg still haven't got my pair yet sick of using a bloody laptop.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
unless he flashes to the asus/msi bios....

and omg still haven't got my pair yet sick of using a bloody laptop.

Have you ordered..?


----------



## Bartmasta

5770 tomorrow oh yeah


----------



## Sbeu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seraphic* 
You overclock to 940/1400 on stock voltages?
I overclocked both my Sapphire 5770 V2s to 950/1350, but when I posted about it here people in the forum said you must over volt the card when you overclock to those levels. Is that true? When I was overclocked, I had no freezing or other issues. But I guess more volts increase FPS?

Yep, but just some assay-errors. That was stable for 3DMark06 (see below) but not for MW2 during which I had a driver recovery ...
DonÂ´t know yet whether itÂ´s driver issues or really unstable. Waiting for Catalyst 9.12 ... It seems the memory on my HIS is not as good as the Sapphire but those tests are really time consuming ...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lee79* 
The picture I posted of a 60mm fan blowing air into the intakes of a 5770 is from my rig and the max temps I see under load is 64c, with a MSI Afterburner fan profile(see attached imaged) So yeah i think it helps to have a fan blowing over the end of the card/cards. I was seeing temps as high as 80c without the MSI profile and Fan. Plus the air washes over the top ram chips aswell whitch is a bonus for me with one card but if you had two cards you would need a 120mm or 140mm to get good air flow over both cards.

At the moment IÂ´m waiting for a 200mm lateral fan for my Sniper. Guess it will help to gain a few degrees when blowing directly on them. But, I will rather try to find some equilibrated OC just to be comfortable in games.

*
By the way, could some of you guys read their fan speed in rpm (GPU-Z) corresponding to letÂ´s say 35% setting and post it associated to the Bios type/card brand.
I think this is on main interest







since we are almost all using user defined fan profile based on % and not rpm....*


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keenan* 
Have you ordered..?

LOL no not yet still waiting on some emails to confirm if I can get my hands on some rev.1's, If I can't find any by friday im just going to order some rev.2's


----------



## h2k47

Just got a Gigabyte 5770 todayyy... what a jump from an 8600...physx == go to hellll


----------



## xquisit

Just got all my computer parts in!

Woot!


----------



## Bradey

would a 600w run 3,
i have a 95w cpu a 125w mobo
2 hdd
1 dvd


----------



## GOTFrog

for some reason, I see no rpm in gpuz. I have a sapphire v2 didnt see rpm with stock bios and still don't with asus unlocked bios.

1.200V is my sweet spot for 1000/1350 @ 1.250V I get 0.01fps more in Crysis bench @ 1680x1050 all very high no aa.

1.200 26.52fps avg
1.250 26.53fps avg


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
for some reason, I see no rpm in gpuz. I have a sapphire v2 didnt see rpm with stock bios and still don't with asus unlocked bios.

1.200V is my sweet spot for 1000/1350 @ 1.250V I get 0.01fps more in Crysis bench @ 1680x1050 all very high no aa.

1.200 26.52fps avg
1.250 26.53fps avg

isn't the fan connected by a 2 pin
so there is no rpm monitor


----------



## mtcn77

Aren't there any achievement list from which I can benchmark how much overclock hd5770 gains with voltage? I'm expecting results from 1.3125v range right where hd4890 left at.


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
isn't the fan connected by a 2 pin
so there is no rpm monitor

The HD5770 fan is still supposed to be (somehow) controllable. Well I can.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


The HD5770 fan is still supposed to be (somehow) controllable. Well I can.


gen 1 or 2

i was talking about the gen 2 
you don't need to see the rpm to change the voltage, to change the speed


----------



## T D

Oh yeah sorry, you were right, the V2 has no RPM detection.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Just took the plunge and ordered one HIS rev.2 5770 and some ram sinks, was going to order 2 but going to see how good or bad the rev.2 is for myself before I buy another one


----------



## GOTFrog

I have no issue's with my rev 2 Like I've said earlier I run 1000/1350 (can go up to 1400, past that comp crashes) on 1.2V I see no increase in fps on crysis bench past 1.2


----------



## Bartmasta

i don't think i'm gonna get my 5770's...

$150 custom fee :<


----------



## el gappo

Mine should be here on the 11th








I'll ship some to you from the uk if you want bart aslong as you let me bench them in Xfire









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=GX-149-XF
wish i could cancel my order


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Dumb question here....say something went horribly wrong *after* I flashed my card (say like 6 months later), and the card stopped responding. Is it even remotely possible to flash a seemingly non-responsive card?

The reason I ask is because a eVGA GTX 275 that I bought new off ebay suddenly stopped working during a furmark run (it had just started too...temps were like 55C). Kaput, finito, done. It will occasionally boot up to the "loading windows" screen, but not without MASSIVE artifacting/lines on the screen. To this day I have no idea what went wrong with it. Now I've been stuck with a $200 paperweight, because eVGA won't warranty an ebay purchase (from an authorized reseller, ZipZoomFly.com .


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Just took the plunge and ordered one HIS rev.2 5770 and some ram sinks, was going to order 2 but going to see how good or bad the rev.2 is for myself before I buy another one










GL with that.
The V2 cools the gpu a good bit better than the V1 (one review it got a 9C load drop).
With those ramsinks you should do good.
Keep me posted.


----------



## [email protected]'D

will do, won't have my rig up and running till staurday like waiting on some feser one, my old coolant had stuff floating in it not good, and got to rearange my watercooling for when I get my second one. I just hope the bloody ramsinks fit.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
will do, won't have my rig up and running till staurday like waiting on some feser one, my old coolant had stuff floating in it not good, and got to rearange my watercooling for when I get my second one. I just hope the bloody ramsinks fit.

You can always trim down the one that goes under the heat pipe.
You will only have to get it down maybe 2 millimeters.
Will you be putting them on the back of the PCB too?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
You can always trim down the one that goes under the heat pipe.
You will only have to get it down maybe 2 millimeters.
Will you be putting them on the back of the PCB too?

havent really thought about that one, seen them withsinks on the back and looks pretty stupid. am sure ram sinks on one side will be better than none at all. and its ok I have hopefully found some smaller ones that should fingers crossed fit


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
havent really thought about that one, seen them withsinks on the back and looks pretty stupid. am sure ram sinks on one side will be better than none at all. and its ok I have hopefully found some smaller ones that should fingers crossed fit

I'm gunna need a link to those if I don't make my own HS thing for the front side of the memory.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
I'm gunna need a link to those if I don't make my own HS thing for the front side of the memory.









LoL my way of thinking they will fit was compairing them to the 9mm ones I was looking at before and they looked smaller ha not the best method. And no sign of any waterblocks for the 5770 I know sounds stupid but you never know


----------



## xquisit

so i have a crossfire set-up, on a computer with no OS yet... waiting on that to boot-up

the question is..who here has CF 5770s working properly and what drivers do you use?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
so i have a crossfire set-up, on a computer with no OS yet... waiting on that to boot-up

the question is..who here has CF 5770s working properly and what drivers do you use?

Get these mate, no problems what so ever..

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...rformance.aspx


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
so i have a crossfire set-up, on a computer with no OS yet... waiting on that to boot-up

the question is..who here has CF 5770s working properly and what drivers do you use?

The 9.12 betas have improved CF support. Try them out.
9.12 Beta
Dirt 2 CF HotFix


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keenan*


Get these mate, no problems what so ever..

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...rformance.aspx


So I will need to download this and the 9.12 beta drivers, correct?

+rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


The 9.12 betas have improved CF support. Try them out.
9.12 Beta
Dirt 2 CF HotFix


Ty

+rep


----------



## [email protected]'D

Didnt Know these exsisted, everything has switched place towards the rear of the card, and also scrapped one crossfire connector/DVI

http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-490.shtml

Edit..Whoop I answered my own question about watercooling the 5770...
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/cata...oducts_id=2209


----------



## JDMfanatic

How come my cards always crash and go crazy lines on the screen when I'm installing catalyst drivers? I have no idea what the hell is up with that


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Hi guys first post so please add me to the club, i have one 5770 and looking to get another one but my concern is that its going to block the fan on my current 5770 see my set up below


----------



## T D

If you have good airflow in your case you'll be fine. And welcome to OCN!


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Thanks for the welcome, i have the raven 02 case so me my airflow is preety awsome, might order another saphire one today. Does anyone have any pics of there xfire settups?


----------



## Bradey

have a look on the first page

linky
http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...ml#post7491665


----------



## Sbeu

Hi fireisdangerous84,

Nice mobo !! Well it' s not objective since I have the same one.... 
I do have a crossfire setup with two 5770 of the 1st design and there is quite enough space between them ! I don't really know whether the rev2 5770 is larger but if not then you shouldn't have any problem.

I can post a picture later but I'm at work right now


----------



## moins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moins* 
Okay, I have a question: Now what are those R23 chips on the card and are the Yaego R25 ones the voltage regulators or the smaller chips in front of them? I'm sort of confused right now...

Noone?


----------



## dynoman101

I just purchased the asus 5770 but can't get it to work with rivatuner, I keep getting unsupported driver so I cant change fan settings or chech temps. Have any on you guys gotten it to work?


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynoman101* 
I just purchased the asus 5770 but can't get it to work with rivatuner, I keep getting unsupported driver so I cant change fan settings or chech temps. Have any on you guys gotten it to work?


Get msi afterburner, it works great.

http://majorgeeks.com/MSI_Afterburner_d6254.html


----------



## [email protected]'D

omg got home from work today to find a parcel with my HIS 5770 in it only to discover it was the new rev.3 one looks totally crap bright blue PCB cooler is facing other way and towards the rear of the card and only 1 crossfire connector on the card instead of 2, wasnt advertised on there website as the new one either, and after a 15 minute heated talk with an overclockers.co.uk sales rep he was adimant it cools better than the old rev 1 and 2*trying to convince me not to RMA it..he failed*, and that images are for illistration purposes only on there website yet this isn't on there website anywhere. ahh well overclockers have lost one more customer. rant over lol


----------



## azianai

just picked up a diamond 5770 yesterday, V2 with the Egg cooler
I just don't like the look of the egg cooler in my case lol, time to find someone with a v1 cooler!


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azianai*


just picked up a diamond 5770 yesterday, V2 with the Egg cooler
I just don't like the look of the egg cooler in my case lol, time to find someone with a v1 cooler!


Just get a decent aftermarket cooler and it'll look even better than the V1


----------



## jacedaface

I have Sapphire 5770 (new edition) just singal at moment will go croossfire after Xmas. Runnin stock at the moment as the drivers from the CD dont like the ATi override software its buggy as hell. So got the latest drivers and the override is fine but for sum reason when i set to 1920x1080 it is a bit bigger than my TV!!! so reverted to old drivers for now.


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Just get a decent aftermarket cooler and it'll look even better than the V1










problem is any decent aftermarket cooler won't allow for Crossfire
unless i put the stuff under water =(


----------



## Karlz3r

Ordered two Sapphire 5770 v2's (because they are more quiet), add me to the list! Will post pics when I get them!


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
I have Sapphire 5770 (new edition) just singal at moment will go croossfire after Xmas. Runnin stock at the moment as the drivers from the CD dont like the ATi override software its buggy as hell. So got the latest drivers and the override is fine but for sum reason when i set to 1920x1080 it is a bit bigger than my TV!!! so reverted to old drivers for now.

I had the same issue m8, open catalyst control centre, go to desktops and displays, bottom left hand corner theres a picture of the screen click on the arrow and chose configure then goto scaling options and make the picture fit your screen


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sbeu* 
Hi fireisdangerous84,

Nice mobo !! Well it' s not objective since I have the same one....
I do have a crossfire setup with two 5770 of the 1st design and there is quite enough space between them ! I don't really know whether the rev2 5770 is larger but if not then you shouldn't have any problem.

I can post a picture later but I'm at work right now

yeah mobo is preety good pleased with it so far. looking forward to pics


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous84*


I had the same issue m8, open catalyst control centre, go to desktops and displays, bottom left hand corner theres a picture of the screen click on the arrow and chose configure then goto scaling options and make the picture fit your screen


Sweet cheers ill try again!


----------



## Sbeu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous84*


yeah mobo is preety good pleased with it so far. looking forward to pics


Here is one










As I told you there is still some place between the two cards ... Actually if you want to have a better idea the crossfire bridge is just long enough !


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sbeu*


Here is one










As I told you there is still some place between the two cards ... Actually if you want to have a better idea the crossfire bridge is just long enough !


Sweet! Have yo tried running Crysis Benchmark with those two puppies? If so what do you get


----------



## Sbeu

I need some help for my crossfire anyway !

I was using Catalyst (9.11) to OC my card, but reading so good feedbacks about Afterburner on the forum I did give it a try. But it seems the crossfire doesnÂ´t work with Afterburner








I mean Afterburner shows both GPU are used but the fps, benchs score drop to single GPU values !

So I uninstalled the drivers (including safe mode driver sweeper), reinstalled 1 card first, bench.
Then plug the second card bench. Great, vantage GPU score raise from ~8700 to ~13500 @ stocks.










Then I open MSI Afterburner - The fan profile is so good !!! - And the score drops back to single GPU :swearing: even if both GPU seem to be used










What Â´s going on ?


----------



## Sbeu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Sweet! Have yo tried running Crysis Benchmark with those two puppies? If so what do you get









Yep ! Without Afterburner !!!:swearing: (see above)

@ stock

DX10 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
================================================== =======
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 45.55s, Average FPS: 43.91
Min FPS: 13.83 at frame 148, Max FPS: 63.98 at frame 925
Average Tri/Sec: -31584916, Tri/Frame: -719356
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.27
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 38.78s, Average FPS: 51.57
Min FPS: 13.83 at frame 148, Max FPS: 66.76 at frame 919
Average Tri/Sec: -37025880, Tri/Frame: -717974
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.28
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 38.74s, Average FPS: 51.63
Min FPS: 13.83 at frame 148, Max FPS: 70.84 at frame 89
Average Tri/Sec: -37060148, Tri/Frame: -717816
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.28
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== =======

Completed All Tests

Well thatÂ´s a bit low for the min but otherwise ... AWESOME


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sbeu* 
Here is one










As I told you there is still some place between the two cards ... Actually if you want to have a better idea the crossfire bridge is just long enough !


Thanks for the picture i think the new cooler is much fatter than the original cooler, i think there will be enought space, will just have to see. I didnt realise for xfire u needed to use two bridges


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous84*


Thanks for the picture i think the new cooler is much fatter than the original cooler, i think there will be enought space, will just have to see. I didnt realise for xfire u needed to use two bridges


You don't have to use both bridges









Although ncspecv81 did have some bandwidth problems on his classified and 5870's with just the 1 bridge







running at X4 instead of X16, very strange.

Mine should be here any minute now


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sbeu*


Yep ! Without Afterburner !!!:swearing: (see above)

@ stock

DX10 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
================================================== =======
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 45.55s, Average FPS: 43.91
Min FPS: 13.83 at frame 148, Max FPS: 63.98 at frame 925
Average Tri/Sec: -31584916, Tri/Frame: -719356
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.27
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 38.78s, Average FPS: 51.57
Min FPS: 13.83 at frame 148, Max FPS: 66.76 at frame 919
Average Tri/Sec: -37025880, Tri/Frame: -717974
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.28
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 38.74s, Average FPS: 51.63
Min FPS: 13.83 at frame 148, Max FPS: 70.84 at frame 89
Average Tri/Sec: -37060148, Tri/Frame: -717816
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.28
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== =======

Completed All Tests

Well thatÂ´s a bit low for the min but otherwise ... AWESOME










Thanks + rep. When you get time can you run 1920x1080 no aa, Very High.
Thanks


----------



## Sbeu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Thanks + rep. When you get time can you run 1920x1080 no aa, Very High.
Thanks


Here we go

*@ stock*

NEXT BENCH RUN- 11/12/2009 14:23:52 - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1920x1080, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 72.68s, *Average FPS: 27.52*
Min FPS: 16.71 at frame 154, Max FPS: 39.93 at frame 871
Average Tri/Sec: -7023991, Tri/Frame: -255239
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.59
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 65.03s, *Average FPS: 30.76*
Min FPS: 16.71 at frame 154, Max FPS: 39.93 at frame 871
Average Tri/Sec: -7420095, Tri/Frame: -241259
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.80
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 64.77s, *Average FPS: 30.88*
Min FPS: 16.71 at frame 154, Max FPS: 39.93 at frame 871
Average Tri/Sec: -7453597, Tri/Frame: -241388
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.80
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

*@900/1300*

NEXT BENCH RUN- 11/12/2009 14:30:11 - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1920x1080, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 69.59s, *Average FPS: 28.74*
Min FPS: 12.57 at frame 137, Max FPS: 39.94 at frame 877
Average Tri/Sec: -7360425, Tri/Frame: -256096
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.58
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 62.36s, *Average FPS: 32.07*
Min FPS: 12.57 at frame 137, Max FPS: 40.93 at frame 884
Average Tri/Sec: -7751763, Tri/Frame: -241685
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.79
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 62.09s, *Average FPS: 32.21*
Min FPS: 12.57 at frame 137, Max FPS: 41.70 at frame 879
Average Tri/Sec: -7798947, Tri/Frame: -242107
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.79
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

*@9000/1300 DX9*

NEXT BENCH RUN- 11/12/2009 14:39:55 - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX9 1920x1080, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 34.11s, *Average FPS: 58.64*
Min FPS: 40.37 at frame 1953, Max FPS: 84.27 at frame 890
Average Tri/Sec: -42347552, Tri/Frame: -722133
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.27
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 30.66s, *Average FPS: 65.23*
Min FPS: 40.37 at frame 1953, Max FPS: 94.70 at frame 97
Average Tri/Sec: -46929524, Tri/Frame: -719435
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.27
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 30.63s, *Average FPS: 65.29*
Min FPS: 40.37 at frame 1953, Max FPS: 94.70 at frame 97
Average Tri/Sec: -46959332, Tri/Frame: -719276
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.27
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests


----------



## fireisdangerous84

oops just bought a second saphire 5770, was going to til the new year but saw it on ebuyer for just Â£115 and choose the free delivery option so couldnt resist


----------



## Psyoptic

Thanks for the benches sbeu! +rep


----------



## djohny24

Hey there! well well, finally i bought a second 5770, installed now in CM 690 Pure Black. The 5770 are His and Sapphire with ram heatsinks (Zalman)



















OC: 950/1400









This is my 3dmark score with 9.11 and W7 64Bit:


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Hey there! well well, finally i bought a second 5770, installed now in CM 690 Pure Black. The 5770 are His and Sapphire with ram heatsinks (Zalman)


You planning on crossfiring them?


----------



## djohny24

Sure! but in the picture, i was installing all system xD

Currently is working in Crossfire at 950/1400. Look in my gpu-z. They are running in multi gpu ^^

P.D is there any aftermarket cooler? thanks!


----------



## el gappo

mine just came. its a sapphire v2 not the oem v1 i ordered but its all good


----------



## djohny24

5770 new edition has low gpu temps ^^

My psu is enough for all my system? or must i upgrade it?


----------



## el gappo

that psu should be sound as a pound m8


----------



## djohny24

sure? mmmm i was looking for Corsair HX750 or Antec Truepower 850w, at least are modular psus


----------



## el gappo

think its cutting it close a bit but that cpu cant be drawing more than 100 watts on load. The cards are what? 150watts? if its not enough it will cut out and you go buy a 750.. worst case scenario.


----------



## 5291Crash

Single 5770 here

GPU Validation
CPU Validation

Just added ram slowly working the timings back in


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5291Crash*


Single 5770 here

GPU Validation
CPU Validation

Just added ram slowly working the timings back in


red cpu-z = rejected

try leaving cpu-z open a tad longer then validate again. nice clock tho none the less


----------



## Matt*S.

Got my cards in X-fire...had to do a driver uninstall/sweep/reinstall to get it to work properly. Here's some results from Crysis Benchmark @ clocks in sig. Makes me extremely happy to be able to watch it and not have it be a lovely slideshow.

First is with a rather high voltage (stupid me), 2nd result is with AA=16xQ @ 1.137v Core (960//1400)

12/11/2009 2:02:44 PM - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1680x1050, AA=16x, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 67.90s, Average FPS: 29.45
Min FPS: 21.92 at frame 150, Max FPS: 36.89 at frame 857
Average Tri/Sec: -12627299, Tri/Frame: -428707
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.14
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 64.04s, Average FPS: 31.23
Min FPS: 21.41 at frame 1934, Max FPS: 36.89 at frame 857
Average Tri/Sec: -12952464, Tri/Frame: -414760
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.21
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 63.95s, Average FPS: 31.28
Min FPS: 20.64 at frame 1953, Max FPS: 36.89 at frame 857
Average Tri/Sec: -12879791, Tri/Frame: -411803
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.23
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

<><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>

12/11/2009 2:02:44 PM - Vista 64

Run #1- DX10 1680x1050 AA=16x, 64 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 31.255

12/11/2009 3:44:56 PM - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1680x1050, AA=16xQ, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 67.53s, Average FPS: 29.62
Min FPS: 22.56 at frame 1972, Max FPS: 37.50 at frame 866
Average Tri/Sec: -12638268, Tri/Frame: -426744
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.15
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 63.65s, Average FPS: 31.42
Min FPS: 22.56 at frame 1972, Max FPS: 37.50 at frame 866
Average Tri/Sec: -13000465, Tri/Frame: -413768
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.22
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 63.74s, Average FPS: 31.38
Min FPS: 21.47 at frame 1960, Max FPS: 37.50 at frame 866
Average Tri/Sec: -12906860, Tri/Frame: -411348
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.23
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

<><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>

12/11/2009 3:44:56 PM - Vista 64

Run #1- DX10 1680x1050 AA=16xQ, 64 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 31.4


----------



## 5291Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


red cpu-z = rejected

try leaving cpu-z open a tad longer then validate again. nice clock tho none the less











Ya i only opened it to show the system clocks too


----------



## el gappo

5770 960 core clock stock volts







24 aa super sampaling 16 af etc etc


----------



## nub

Hey, I need some info about the new design 5770's. How hot do the vrm and memory get on the new v2 cooler?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nub*


Hey, I need some info about the new design 5770's. How hot do the vrm and memory get on the new v2 cooler?


I don't have a temp sensor handy but it doesn't effect overclocking in the slightest and the mem chips are so slightly warm to the touch when under full load. Went straight into ccc when i got it earlier today and maxed out the core clock to 960 no problems and no extra volts. Just buy some zalman ram sink's when you get one. I'm planning on it


----------



## nub

Thanks for the feedback. I asked because I have a gpu block I was thinking of using, however I am concerned that removing the stock cooler with its fan may cause temperature issues on the ram and vrm.


----------



## crackzattic

hey guys i just got a 5770 today from newegg. just a few questions. i did 3dmark06 yesterday with my 8800gt and got 10k or so and i did today with the new card and got 15k. im running windows 7 ultimate and everything in my sig rig is wat im using. in my signature i orginally got 12k in windows xp. should my score be higher than 15k? seems like i didnt have much of an increase on 3dmark06. im gonna play some games later so ill see how it works out. also is there maybe a bottleneck because of my motherboard? is it not pcie2.0? i think it just says pcie1.0-16x. i downloaded the new drivers also. thanks alot guys other than that glad to have this card and im gonna udate my sig so add me to the club!


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nub* 
Hey, I need some info about the new design 5770's. How hot do the vrm and memory get on the new v2 cooler?

I have a V2 5770.
The memory (at stock) hits ~65C
The memory OC'ed to 1390 can hit ~74C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
hey guys i just got a 5770 today from newegg. just a few questions. i did 3dmark06 yesterday with my 8800gt and got 10k or so and i did today with the new card and got 15k. im running windows 7 ultimate and everything in my sig rig is wat im using. in my signature i orginally got 12k in windows xp. should my score be higher than 15k? seems like i didnt have much of an increase on 3dmark06. im gonna play some games later so ill see how it works out. also is there maybe a bottleneck because of my motherboard? is it not pcie2.0? i think it just says pcie1.0-16x. i downloaded the new drivers also. thanks alot guys other than that glad to have this card and im gonna udate my sig so add me to the club!

That motherboard only supporting PCI-E 1.0 x16 will NOT bottleneck the card at all.
The only cards that take advantage of 2.0 x16 right now are the high end Dual GPU cards like the 5970.

That 3DMark06 score seams about right to me.
Its hard to tell really. You should run a 3DMark Vantage test and then it would be easier to tell if the score is correct.

Your 8800gt isn't too far behind the 5770 in terms of performance. The 5770 in raw power is just better than a 4850.


----------



## nub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


I have a V2 5770.
The memory (at stock) hits ~65C
The memory OC'ed to 1390 can hit ~74C


Sounds like I will need to get some heat sinks or use a full cover block. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I'll have an XFX HD 5770 v1 in a couple weeks. The best part is that it'll be a gift from my father in law, so I'll be able to buy one and do a crossfire setup. I might wait to grab the 2nd one after the prices lower a bit.

I'm freakin stoked at the thought of upgrading to something better, which isn't hard to do







, than my HD 2400 Pro that's H-Crossfired with the internal HD 3300. Finally, the days of choppy 1900x1200 game play will be gone!!!

*Looks at USB drive with atiflash* I can't wait to see what these things can do!

I do have to say, this website is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Bradey

i can't wait,
i have mine!!!!!!







under the xmas tree
it is sitting ther making me CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZYY
i now have 3 monitors but i can't use them because on nivida 
i has 2 ports and can't eyeinifity


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i can't wait,
i have mine!!!!!!







under the xmas tree
it is sitting ther making me CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZYY
i now have 3 monitors but i can't use them because on nivida 
i has 2 ports and can't eyeinifity


Oh the pain of waiting!

My wife showed me a picture of mine unboxed...BUT I HAVE TO WAIT!!

It has to be some sort of torture, there must be a law against it


----------



## xquisit

Guys, I finally got my new computer up..wow, what a beauty!!!!

I got 2x 5770s and was hoping you guys can link me to a place I can download some drivers that will make 'em both work..and do I need that hotfix? do you recommend me downloading it? and how is it done?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Guys, I finally got my new computer up..wow, what a beauty!!!!

I got 2x 5770s and was hoping you guys can link me to a place I can download some drivers that will make 'em both work..and do I need that hotfix? do you recommend me downloading it? and how is it done?


Here are the drivers that I would recommend.
http://rapidshare.com/files/30799226...aWin7_Nov6.exe

They are the 9.12 betas. BTW, the full officiall version of the 9.12 drivers come out on the 14th I do believe.

Here is the HotFix
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...rformance.aspx
It adds CF support to Dirt 2.
Just dl and install.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Here are the drivers that I would recommend.
http://rapidshare.com/files/30799226...aWin7_Nov6.exe

They are the 9.12 betas. BTW, the full officiall version of the 9.12 drivers come out on the 14th I do believe.

Here is the HotFix
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...rformance.aspx
It adds CF support to Dirt 2.
Just dl and install.


+rep, and these are for 64bit windows 7 right?

thanks a lot, in advance ;]


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


+rep, and these are for 64bit windows 7 right?

thanks a lot, in advance ;]


They sure are.


----------



## xquisit

When I play games like counter-strike 1.6.. do I have to go into settings and turn off a GPU?

I don't even know how to activate crossfire, haha.. any tips?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


When I play games like counter-strike 1.6.. do I have to go into settings and turn off a GPU?

I don't even know how to activate crossfire, haha.. any tips?


Haha its easy.
In CCC there will be a tab that says Crossfire and you just go in there and then you just check to enable crossfire.
Easy as that.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Haha its easy.
In CCC there will be a tab that says Crossfire and you just go in there and then you just check to enable crossfire.
Easy as that.


thanks a lot!

does crysis support crossfire, and where can i download the demo?

;]

the warhead one too, can i get them from steam?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


thanks a lot!

does crysis support crossfire, and where can i download the demo?

;]

the warhead one too, can i get them from steam?


Yes, Crysis supports Crossfire.

Crysis Demo

Crysis Warhead does not have a demo I don't think.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Yes, Crysis supports Crossfire.

Crysis Demo

Crysis Warhead does not have a demo I don't think.


much appreciated

i +reppd ;]


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


much appreciated

i +reppd ;]


NP.
I would have been happy with a cookie


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
NP.
I would have been happy with a cookie









lol
i can give you a


----------



## xquisit

Now I'm sad.. Enable CrossfireX is already checked, but when I click Identify GPU.. It only shows a huge "1".

Does this mean my system does not recognize the two gpus?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Now I'm sad.. Enable CrossfireX is already checked, but when I click Identify GPU.. It only shows a huge "1".

Does this mean my system does not recognize the two gpus?

That shows the default monitor.
For instance if you have 2 monitors up, you click identify and a big 1 pops up on the default one.

Great way to test if CF is working is check GPU-Z.
It should tell you.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
That shows the default monitor.
For instance if you have 2 monitors up, you click identify and a big 1 pops up on the default one.

Great way to test if CF is working is check GPU-Z.
It should tell you.

It says Enabled (2GPUs)

so that's a for sure right?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
It says Enabled (2GPUs)

so that's a for sure right?

Yup.
GPU-Z knows all.









You can run a game that supports CF to be totally sure.
Or run a benchmark.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Yup.
GPU-Z knows all.









You can run a game that supports CF to be totally sure.
Or run a benchmark.

Thanks for reminding me. My mobo comes with a cd-key for 3DMark06 advanced ;]


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Thanks for reminding me. My mobo comes with a cd-key for 3DMark06 advanced ;]

There ya go


----------



## Mastiffman

Sorry to but in here. I have a question. My Asus 5770 V2 arrives on Wednesday and I will have the opportunity to reject the shipment to send it back for a refund. I was wanting to know if any of you could tell me How I will be able to adjust the Voltage of Saphire Vapor-X 5770? People recommended just getting an Asus or MSI 5770 for sake of ease in OCing it...

What are your suggestions with this?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Sorry to but in here. I have a question. My Asus 5770 V2 arrives on Wednesday and I will have the opportunity to reject the shipment to send it back for a refund. I was wanting to know if any of you could tell me How I will be able to adjust the Voltage of Saphire Vapor-X 5770? People recommended just getting an Asus or MSI 5770 for sake of ease in OCing it...

What are your suggestions with this?


MSI Afterburner allows full control of the voltage.


----------



## Mastiffman

Will that work on *ANY Brand *5770 though????


----------



## xquisit

I love my 5770s so far!!! 500fps in insurgency....

My old rig did it with 30-60 fps...and I didn't have the settings and such things I have on now =O


----------



## Karlz3r

This is my experience from installing the two 5770s I just received today!









1. Installed the 5770s, CF bridge installed.
2. Windows 7 didn't load (keeps loading).
3. Removed 1 5770, windows boots.
4. Removed the 5770 and switched it with the other one, Windows booted.
5. Installed 5770s, CF bridge.
6. Windows wouldn't load.
7. Switched the position of the CF bridge, Windows wouldn't load.
8. Removed 1 5770 again, NO POST after turning the machine on
9. Single 5770 NO POST ASWELL!
10. Tried both 5770s individually inside of each PCI-E slots.
11. NO POST. God.. I felt like I've killed both of the cards or the mobo! NOT a good feeling!
12. Installed 3650, it posted and windows loaded
13. Removed 3650, tried 5770s individually once again inside of each PCI-E slot, both worked again.
14. Installed both 5770s and the CF bridge, Windows loaded, installed the drivers provided on the CD and it all works flawlessly now. Ugh, what a relief!


----------



## djohny24

After reinstall all system, finally this is the best look xD


----------



## Aiemond

OK, tech question here about my 5770. I have been playing DA, but in a few places while in the over the shoulder view I am getting white dots appear. They are only on the ground textures and only appear in certain specific locations, which I have found only two of (Dalish villiage and surrounding forest). If I use the isometric view there are no problems. I have had no problems with any other games doing this, even Crysis. They seem to be somewhat controlled, such as a certain hill will have more of them than another and they stop flashing when my character stops moving.

Temps are good and so is airflow and this happens at stock speeds even. I have lowered resolution, messed with AA and it has no noticeable difference in these areas. Is this a driver thing or is the card going on me?


----------



## GOTFrog

I'd have to check, but that sounds to me like a texture error in game and not caused by the gpu. maybe you see between 2 polygons, happends in a few games.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Sorry to but in here. I have a question. My Asus 5770 V2 arrives on Wednesday and I will have the opportunity to reject the shipment to send it back for a refund. I was wanting to know if any of you could tell me How I will be able to adjust the Voltage of Saphire Vapor-X 5770? People recommended just getting an Asus or MSI 5770 for sake of ease in OCing it...

What are your suggestions with this?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
MSI Afterburner allows full control of the voltage.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Will that work on *ANY Brand* 5770 though????

Can anyone confirm that the Afterburn Software will work on the Safphire Vapor-X 5770? I would really appreciate any help at all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karlz3r* 
This is my experience from installing the two 5770s I just received today!









1. Installed the 5770s, CF bridge installed.
2. Windows 7 didn't load (keeps loading).
3. Removed 1 5770, windows boots.
4. Removed the 5770 and switched it with the other one, Windows booted.
5. Installed 5770s, CF bridge.
6. Windows wouldn't load.
7. Switched the position of the CF bridge, Windows wouldn't load.
8. Removed 1 5770 again, NO POST after turning the machine on
9. Single 5770 NO POST ASWELL!
10. Tried both 5770s individually inside of each PCI-E slots.
11. NO POST. God.. I felt like I've killed both of the cards or the mobo! NOT a good feeling!
12. Installed 3650, it posted and windows loaded
13. Removed 3650, tried 5770s individually once again inside of each PCI-E slot, both worked again.
14. Installed both 5770s and the CF bridge, Windows loaded, installed the drivers provided on the CD and it all works flawlessly now. Ugh, what a relief!












WOW, what a hassle! Are there any tips that you can think of for someone that is going to be installing 2 of these in CF, that would help them avoid a crazy event like this??? No offense.


----------



## Karlz3r

No, because all of it was completely illogical. One should just stay calm and try out everything.


----------



## Sirrush

Here's a pic of my rig with a XFX 5770 v1, add me to the group?


----------



## GOTFrog

Mastiffman, yes afterburner worksd on every card for Volts and clocks, but you can only go above 970 if you have the unlocked asus bios.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*


This is my experience from installing the two 5770s I just received today!









1. Installed the 5770s, CF bridge installed.
2. Windows 7 didn't load (keeps loading).
3. Removed 1 5770, windows boots.
4. Removed the 5770 and switched it with the other one, Windows booted.
5. Installed 5770s, CF bridge.
6. Windows wouldn't load.
7. Switched the position of the CF bridge, Windows wouldn't load.
8. Removed 1 5770 again, NO POST after turning the machine on
9. Single 5770 NO POST ASWELL!
10. Tried both 5770s individually inside of each PCI-E slots.
11. NO POST. God.. I felt like I've killed both of the cards or the mobo! NOT a good feeling!
12. Installed 3650, it posted and windows loaded
13. Removed 3650, tried 5770s individually once again inside of each PCI-E slot, both worked again.
14. Installed both 5770s and the CF bridge, Windows loaded, installed the drivers provided on the CD and it all works flawlessly now. Ugh, what a relief!













Do a driver sweep. I would try installing one at a time. That typically clears that problem up.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiemond* 
OK, tech question here about my 5770. I have been playing DA, but in a few places while in the over the shoulder view I am getting white dots appear. They are only on the ground textures and only appear in certain specific locations, which I have found only two of (Dalish villiage and surrounding forest). If I use the isometric view there are no problems. I have had no problems with any other games doing this, even Crysis. They seem to be somewhat controlled, such as a certain hill will have more of them than another and they stop flashing when my character stops moving.

Temps are good and so is airflow and this happens at stock speeds even. I have lowered resolution, messed with AA and it has no noticeable difference in these areas. Is this a driver thing or is the card going on me?

There are such shading errors in Crysis, too. Look at the shadows inside houses and rocks at the center field where your second squad member is incinerated by you squad leader.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Mastiffman, yes afterburner worksd on every card for Volts and clocks, but you can only go above 970 if you have the unlocked asus bios.

Ah Nice man! Thank you so Much!!!

One more thing, 970 is for the GPU core and that's the limit on Afterburn without the Asus BIOS? Which Asus BIOS Version?


----------



## mtcn77

You don't have to use Asus bios for o/c past 960mhz, use the AMD Gpu Clock Tool. Sure, it will disable powerplay power efficiency feature, but that doesn't matter while you are gaming anyway.


----------



## GOTFrog

here's the link with everything you need to flash the bios, http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...ml#post7596846

but you can go over 970 with AMD GPU Tools but you need to set your clocks @ every reboot real annoying.

Edit:: And how come I can't put the club link in my sig, I get a BBcode error: BB code size value is too big.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


You don't have to use Asus bios for o/c past 960mhz, use the AMD Gpu Clock Tool. Sure, it will disable powerplay power efficiency feature, but that doesn't matter while you are gaming anyway.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


here's the link with everything you need to flash the bios, http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...ml#post7596846

but you can go over 970 with AMD GPU Tools but you need to set your clocks @ every reboot real annoying.

Edit:: And how come I can't put the club link in my sig, I get a BBcode error: BB code size value is too big.


Hey guys,

Thanks for all of the info. I"m gonna go ahead and order my This then...

Thanks a bunch!

*EDIT:*


----------



## mtcn77

Ok! Go on and buy. Just be sure to use my account when you are folding and stuff...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


NO! DON'T!!! THAT WAS MY YOUNGER BROTHER writing stupid stuff... dammit can't find funnier jokes










LOL- nice! I'm gona post a thread saying thanks to all for the help!


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


Do a driver sweep. I would try installing one at a time. That typically clears that problem up.


It's already working now. Also, it wouldn't boot neither in normal nor safe mode. Yep, it did work with the 3650, but in the end it just magically started working and I still can't understand why it didn't in the first place.


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Just RMA 'd my 5770







. It went from working perfectly to not posting (even though the fan was running at 100%) when I turned the power on.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson*


Just RMA 'd my 5770







. It went from working perfectly to not posting (even though the fan was running at 100%) when I turned the power on.










Really? Did you set you Fan to 100%? Did you try a different GPU card to see if it really was the card and not the system that didn't wan to post. Maybe because of previous setting?


----------



## menthol_penguin

Hi.
Seeing as this is the 5770 club can someone tell me what sort of FPS i'd be getting using a 5770 to run X3 Reunion? And how many FPS would i loose if i used a 5750 instead of a 5770?

Thanks.
For the record this is for a new build sometime after christmas. Hopeflly when prices will fall


----------



## Karlz3r

Take a look at some reviews that review 4870, they're about the same, but the 5770 supports DX11.


----------



## Sbeu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


OC: 950/1400









This is my 3dmark score with 9.11 and W7 64Bit:











Hi,

Nice heatsinks, I may use the same for my two little puppies.
Just have a question, I did bench in vantage too at 900/1300 with my crossfire
and got "higher" score (see below)









Do you think it is due to CPU limitations, or your OC might need higher voltage ?


----------



## Contagion

What gpu score should a single one get in Vantage with a 960/1400 oc?
I know it will just be speculation but, I think my score is a little low.


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Really? Did you set you Fan to 100%? Did you try a different GPU card to see if it really was the card and not the system that didn't wan to post. Maybe because of previous setting?


It's the card. Running my backup 8800gts right now.


----------



## mtcn77

Was that a v1 or v2 Rampage Jackson?


----------



## jacedaface

I just updated to the 9.12 Beta Catalyst and i am getting better results from 3dmark vantage! My singal 5770 has increased from 8210 to 9735 my CPU is at stock 2.66 at the moment so 17793 overall score of 10978 with GPU overclock 960/1359 before i updated i was having hard time getting overall score in the 9000 zone!


----------



## Contagion

Just hit a 13K gpu score on Vantage with a single 5770.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Just hit a 13K gpu score on Vantage with a single 5770.










hey is that your final score or just GPU score? If that is your GPU score i must b doin something wrong! Did you have it on default or something turned off? Mission for monday, back to 4GHz overclock and try again i think.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


hey is that your final score or just GPU score? If that is your GPU score i must b doin something wrong! Did you have it on default or something turned off? Mission for monday, back to 4GHz overclock and try again i think.


That is my GPU score.
I have everything on Default in the Vantage settings.
I just ran this test on a REALY high OC. 1100/1450
I am still working on it but give me a few minutes and I will post up some gpu-z.


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Was that a v1 or v2 Rampage Jackson?


v1


----------



## [email protected]'D

Umpfff think I have succesfully found some MSI and ASUS rev.1's in stock, sent an email to them now to just double check and then I get my stuppid re-arranged HIS 5770 back in the mail to RMA it later on


----------



## xquisit

Waiting to get added!

CF 5770


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson* 
It's the card. Running my backup 8800gts right now.

Okay, glad that you got her covered...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
I just updated to the 9.12 Beta Catalyst and i am getting better results from 3dmark vantage! My singal 5770 has increased from 8210 to 9735 my CPU is at stock 2.66 at the moment so 17793 overall score of 10978 with GPU overclock 960/1359 before i updated i was having hard time getting overall score in the 9000 zone!

Nice! That's good news! Getting my Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 this week!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson* 
v1

I almost tried to hunt down a V1....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Umpfff think I have succesfully found some MSI and ASUS rev.1's in stock, sent an email to them now to just double check and then I get my stuppid re-arranged HIS 5770 back in the mail to RMA it later on

Have you seen tests done on the V2's? There actaully much better than I thought!!! Case temps don't even rise a full Degree Celcius... And that's with the V2. The VAPOR's are about 6*C+ degrees lower... Just some food for thought.


----------



## GOTFrog

yeah, I don't think that vcheez is updating the club

just incase again add me pls and fix club banner cant put it in my sig


----------



## Assassin48

Is anyone looking to sell a 5770 v1 ?

looking to do some CF with my current 5770


----------



## USAFFCC

Im in! 2x ASUS 5770


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


yeah, I don't think that vcheez is updating the club

just incase again add me pls and fix club banner cant put it in my sig


vcheez has been very busy lately (as you can see by his profile picture







).
I'm sure he'll get round to it









I have also taken the liberty of fixing the sig link so it can be used.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Have you seen tests done on the V2's? There actaully much better than I thought!!! Case temps don't even rise a full Degree Celcius... And that's with the V2. The VAPOR's are about 6*C+ degrees lower... Just some food for thought.

Yeah I was looking at the vapour x 5770 looks quiet interesting, and I havent heard anything back from the 2 compnays I emailed guess they don't want my custom....Ill give them a few more hours.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Yeah I was looking at the vapour x 5770 looks quiet interesting, and I havent heard anything back from the 2 compnays I emailed guess they don't want my custom....Ill give them a few more hours.


Only grab a 5770 if you are for CERTAIN giong to CF later.
These things by themselves are pretty rubbish.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Only grab a 5770 if you are for CERTAIN giong to CF later.
These things by themselves are pretty rubbish.

Yeah I know As I mentioned to you before I am going crossfire because yeah these are pretty lame on there own, But Im only buying one now to see If the ram sinks I have will fit







then I will follow up with a second one thinking im going with an asus rev.2 now


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Yeah I know As I mentioned to you before I am going crossfire because yeah these are pretty lame on there own, But Im only buying one now to see If the ram sinks I have will fit







then I will follow up with a second one thinking im going with an asus rev.2 now

Asus V2 is the way to go.
As long as you pop sinks on the ram or something similar.
I just put the V2 Asus Bios on my card. It seems to run smooth so far.


----------



## azianai

the 5770 aren't "THAT" bad by themselves lol
You could do a lot worse.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azianai* 
the 5770 aren't "THAT" bad by themselves lol
You could do a lot worse.

Next gen card that at stock barely beats a 4830 and doesn't improve much with OC'ing because of a 128 bit interface...Hype is funny.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Next gen card that at stock barely beats a 4830 and doesn't improve much with OC'ing because of a 128 bit interface...Hype is funny.


This chap is right...And bang!! order placed will have it tomorrow. Lets hope theres no mix up like the HIS one I ordered before.


----------



## shadowk

add me

i got my sapphire 5770 new edition 2 days ago









love the card (update from 4770 oO)


----------



## darklink

I killed my Gigabyte HD4890 OC card trying to install a Scythe Musashi on it so I just got my XFX HD5770 today. Can't wait to get home and install it. I was starting to worry that maybe I should have just gotten another HD4890 considering the 5770 in most reviews seems to be at or just below an HD4870 but then I tell myself that the drivers are still very new for the HD5XXX series. I really don't think that ATI would shoot themselves in the foot in the long term so I think they have still have a few tricks up their sleeves with these 5770's.


----------



## jacedaface

Single Sapphire 5770 V2 OC 960/1359 with i7 920 OC 3.990GHz 3DMark scores using the 9.12 Beta.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


vcheez has been very busy lately (as you can see by his profile picture








).
I'm sure he'll get round to it









I have also taken the liberty of fixing the sig link so it can be used.


Didn't know about that, Gratz to vcheez, Let's hope he got a future overclocker.


----------



## E_man

I think I found a solution to the problem to all the people who are having flashing lines on oc'd dual monitor systems (solved my problems at least). When you have two monitors, your idle clocks are much higher than if you have a single monitor (still not 3D speeds though). However, a 1Mhz increase in any speed in Afterburner defaults your idle clocks back to a one monitor system, which isn't enough to display two monitors, hence the black lines.

Solution? Afterburner allows you to set seperate profiles for 2D/3D mode. Set 2D mode as profile with your stock clocks, and 3D mode as a profile with your overclock. Just go to settings->profiles, and it's right there, problem solved. For me at least.

Edit: Just to add my OC

960 Core 1440 mem 1.164V
I get 51fps avg in furmark (1920x1080 8x MSAA), and level out at about 71C after a minute
Stock is 46 fps same settings, and 66C, not a bad improvement!

GPU tests only
3Dmark06 OC: 13833
3Dmark06 stock: 11211

24% improvement, awesome! And I haven't even flashed to asus yet, not sure if I will though. I need a better cooler, this one get's loud at about 70%. Can I loosen my fan curve some, let it get a little hotter safely, to keep the noise down?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Hurry up UPS
Status:
In Transit 
Scheduled Delivery Date:
15/12/2009


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Next gen card that at stock barely beats a 4830 and doesn't improve much with OC'ing because of a 128 bit interface...Hype is funny.


Sure, but they're _meant_ to be CrossFired and they own when are.


----------



## rahulsuraj

I sold out my Palit 4850 Sonic and want to buy new card . Is 5770 good ? Or i wait for price drop ???


----------



## Fatty Beef

Its good. Depends on what youre looking for. One isnt going to blow your mind, unless youre going from a FX4200 like I was. Two are pretty amazing in crossfire. You get about 175% performance at stock and if you over clock you get 200% over stock settings on one which is basically a 5870 for less.

If youre going to buy another one with it or in the future I would say go for it. If you want something beefier and dont want to xfire I would wait and get a 5850.


----------



## T D

I went 5770 because I will be going crossfire in my new rig which may take months, but is coming







. If I wasn't I'd have saved up (or waited) for a 5850 or got a 4890.

OK, oddly enough, my memory does not like to be OCd when the GPU is, but then the GPU is near stock, I can get it up to 1450 on stock memory volts. No BSODs or performance losses. After that the curve dips a bit...
And since memory gave me a bit of an improvement in Unigine Heaven, memory it is.


----------



## [email protected]'D

My parcels eventually arrived

















Ill take some more pics once its in my rig







Ohh and changing the TIM to some ocz freeze and bashing some ram-sinks on

Edit...
Ramsinks and OCZ applied.








Perfect Fit
















And the fan will also help disperse heat away from the sinks due to there position which is a bonus








Don't Mind my thumb LoL

Edit..Sorry about the lame pics couldn't find my camera soo had to use my fone for all the pics.
In my rig..up and running


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

ADD me to the list i just got min today i aint showing pics..lol it looks like a egg v2


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklink*


I killed my Gigabyte HD4890 OC card trying to install a Scythe Musashi on it so I just got my XFX HD5770 today. Can't wait to get home and install it. I was starting to worry that maybe I should have just gotten another HD4890 considering the 5770 in most reviews seems to be at or just below an HD4870 but then I tell myself that the drivers are still very new for the HD5XXX series. I really don't think that ATI would shoot themselves in the foot in the long term so I think they have still have a few tricks up their sleeves with these 5770's.


I feel for you man. Same fate, same route to go. Destroyed hd4890 vrms trying to install ramsinks, now 40nm overclocking all the way!


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
I feel for you man. Same fate, same route to go. Destroyed hd4890 vrms trying to install ramsinks, now 40nm overclocking all the way!

Thats pretty much what happened to me. My HD4890 came with a Zalman VF1050 installed on it but there were no RAM sinks. I added Scythe SVC-1000 RAM sinks forgoing the crappy sticky tape that came on them and applied them with Arctic Silver epoxy. The temps didn't drop that great so I then picked up the Musashi cooler. I installed it but had to remove the Zalman VRM cooler since the Musashi wouldn't clear it. I attached the VRM sinks with the same epoxy but when I put the card back in it wouldn't work.

I'm pretty sure I actually fried it due to ESD because my office is very dry at work and I get zapped constantly. To be on the safe side I started removing the VRM heatsinks to ensure I didn't get any epoxy on the PCB and all of the sinks came off without a hitch except for the sink on the 2 really small VRM's. I got the sink off finally but the VRM's were attached to it so........ I am now the proud owner of HD5770.

I was really torn over whether or not to just get another HD4890 since the pricing was so close to the HD5770 but I am a firm believer that the performance on these 5770's will increase with driver releases and pretty much put them in the same range, if not slightly better, than a HD4890 in the near future.


----------



## Asmola

Ordered two HIS 5770's today, hopefully those arrive at friday.
Those are just waypoint to 5970 which is hard to get these days.
But hopefully those cards oc well!


----------



## T D

They do but it's the memory you want to OC more than the core if you want any kind of tangible performance improvement.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:

OK, oddly enough, my memory does not like to be OCd when the GPU is,
That's called overheating memory







You get some ramsinks now


----------



## T D

The temps were fine in GPU-Z and the memory should be able to withstand more heat than the GPU. But OCing the core did nothing for performance, so I'll keep it to the memory for now


----------



## darklink

Can I be added to the club? Just got my OC stable at 950/1400 (for now). Here is my GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fy5my/


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Next gen card that at stock barely beats a 4830 and doesn't improve much with OC'ing because of a 128 bit interface...Hype is funny.

Its proven in reviews that 128bit isnt 5770s bottleneck.
The core freq is what u need to increase in order to achieve better performance.
Do it yourself first with stock clocks,then OC mem only and then core only.U ll find out that u get better performance in the core OC and that proves that 5770 isnt mem->bus limited


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
The temps were fine in GPU-Z and the memory should be able to withstand more heat than the GPU. But OCing the core did nothing for performance, so I'll keep it to the memory for now









Only if I could find the infrared a photo of a working hd5770 again, the gddr5 rams are hotter than the pcb by 15c at least! You get them ramsinks just like I will, they aren't actively cooled. They get hotter every minute 70c to 90c in 15minutes to 1 hour. Any overclock attempt will be furiously negated in the long run while gaming.


----------



## theo.gr

To prove my previous post i run a quick bench and i have these results:
Vantage NEW CHALICO:
Stock Clocks :25,26
Mem only OC>1400MHz:25,91--16,6%OC--*2,57%Increase*
Core only OC>1000MHz:28,14--17%OC----*11,4%Increase*
BothOC>1000/1400MHz:29,16-------------*15,4%Increase*

I think this proves that 5770 isnt mem nor bus limited.If u want more performance,then bump your core as high as u can!!!!!


----------



## Karlz3r

I see a good increase there. Now who was saying that the 5770 is badly bottlenecked and there are no gains from OCing?


----------



## Tarthal

Just built myself my new system. Got a 5770 and iam looking to overclock it a bit. Ive tried to overclock before a MSI 8800gts not g92 and couldnt budge it without having heating issue or visual issues. So wondering what programs i would need to moniter temps, adjust settings and some benchmarking/stress testing programs. Sorta jumping into this and learning to overlock the cpu as well. SO should be fun. Thanks for any help.


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tarthal*


Just built myself my new system. Got a 5770 and iam looking to overclock it a bit. Ive tried to overclock before a MSI 8800gts not g92 and couldnt budge it without having heating issue or visual issues. So wondering what programs i would need to moniter temps, adjust settings and some benchmarking/stress testing programs. Sorta jumping into this and learning to overlock the cpu as well. SO should be fun. Thanks for any help.


You can set the GPU and memory clocks in CCC. As far as temp monitoring I would stick with GPU-Z. A good stability/benchmarking utility would be 3DMark06 as you can download it for free and run the free version as many times as you want (just can't change the settings).


----------



## Fatty Beef

I would also use afterburner for a fan control utility. HUGE difference in temps when you adjust the fan curve, at least on the V1 batmobiles


----------



## shadow19935

Please add me in.









My thread on cards:

http://www.overclock.net/ati/626656-...ml#post7886434


----------



## [email protected]'D

I'm normally one to say to use MSI afterburner, but wow asus smartdoctor is soo much simpler even than afterburner to use. +1 for smart doctor IMO


----------



## theo.gr

I d like to add this too as its different form VANTAGE results:

HERE IS CRYSIS 1920*1080 2AA DX10

Stock--->17.06
Mem ONLY OC 1400MHz--->17.95=5.2%INCREASE
Core ONLY OC 100MHz--->18.40=7.85%INCREASE
*Both OC 1000/1400--->19.55=14,6%INCREASE*

Now here is something interesting!Alone the bumps dont do much *combined* they offer almost 15% increase!


----------



## mtcn77

Can anyone with a decent system and single hd5770 PLEASE benchmark 3dmark vantage -performance(1280x1024)with the new catalyst 9.12 drivers? I'm having a crysis here. Tis card is so low on scores without em!!! A nice overclocked result is always welcome.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
Can anyone with a decent system and single hd5770 PLEASE benchmark 3dmark vantage -performance(1280x1024)with the new catalyst 9.12 drivers? I'm having a crysis here. Tis card is so low on scores without em!!! A nice overclocked result is always welcome.

I can certainly do that when the official 9.12's are released. Currently they are in beta and I always prefer to wait for an official release to install.


----------



## E_man

Where would one find the beta drivers? I looked on amd's site, but didn't see them


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Where would one find the beta drivers? I looked on amd's site, but didn't see them

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=309166


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Where would one find the beta drivers? I looked on amd's site, but didn't see them

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=309166

EDIT: Contagion beat me to it!


----------



## Contagion

^ Haha

Guys I just did a vMem mod on this card. (Special thanks theo.gr)
Raised up the memory voltage by ~.02v.
At 1420 my mem load was 63C
Which is fantastic.

Without the backplate I loaded the memory at 1390 with 67C


----------



## mtcn77

OK, great. Better wait than be nervous^^ because what I find isn't very interesting. Hd4890 can do 10000 stock, hd5770 does 8350:/ Hd5770 has to pace a high overclock to match that. Like beyond 1000/1400 zone I mean.
1050/1445>>10500gpu
1085/1445>>10760gpu
1090/1430>>10700gpu... For a comparison [email protected]/1110 gets 11750gpu score!

Quote:

Guys I just did a vMem mod on this card. (Special thanks theo.gr)
Raised up the memory voltage by ~.02v.
How exactly?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


OK, great. Better wait than be nervous^^ because what I find isn't very interesting. Hd4890 can do 10000 stock, hd5770 does 8350:/ Hd5770 has to pace a high overclock to match that. Like beyond 1000/1400 zone I mean.
1050/1445>>10500gpu
1085/1445>>10760gpu
1090/1430>>10700gpu... For a comparison [email protected]/1110 gets 11750gpu score!

How exactly?


Shade in this resistor with a 2B or 3B pencil.









How are you running a 1445 memory????????????


----------



## mtcn77

I am not, just checking all the scores in the hwbot.org database. The 3dmark vantage-performance gpu scores are constant and reliable info, I thinks









GEZUS, how on earth can this driver be SO BAD. The hd4770 clocked at 1255/1245 core/memory gets *12625* gpu score!!! That's what an hd5770 should get at 1004/1245 if the shader counts haven't been CHEATED. Yeah, whats more>>hd4770 gets 10100gpu score(hd4890 stock is 10000, too) at 1075/1200 which should translate to hd5770 at 860/1200!!!! Omg, the hd5770 is designed to get this score and isn't getting it right now for ATI to sell old cards? I don't think vantage could be unoptimised to the last code. Either the scores are unreliable and hd4770 is getting unfairly high gpu scores, or the hd5000 drivers are utter trash right now.


----------



## mtcn77

What happenz if I shade too much or anything? Sorry, haven't done it before... I should shade a path from one lead to the other right?


----------



## wdlax11

Yep i got a XFX HD 5770 =D


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


What happenz if I shade too much or anything? Sorry, haven't done it before... I should shade a path from one lead to the other right?


Just get the top of the circled resistor. 
Try not to touch anything else.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



GEZUS, how on earth can this driver be SO BAD. The hd4770 clocked at 1255/1245 core/memory gets 12625 gpu score!!! That's what an hd5770 should get at 1004/1245 if the shader counts haven't been CHEATED. Yeah, whats more>>hd4770 gets 10100gpu score(hd4890 stock is 10000, too) at 1075/1200 which should translate to hd5770 at 860/1200!!!! Omg, the hd5770 is designed to get this score and isn't getting it right now for ATI to sell old cards? I don't think vantage could be unoptimised to the last code. Either the scores are unreliable and hd4770 is getting unfairly high gpu scores, or the hd5000 drivers are utter trash right now.


My bad, definitely vantage gpu scores aren't so imbiased. The x4 965 used to test hd4770 is clearly underperforming compared to the intel xeon 3540 leading hd5770. Definitely a bad cpu makes the gpu score shine and vica versa. Hd5770 and hd4770 can only be scaled correctly using the same cpu as it turns out. So much for useless vantage performance benching for a day


----------



## nub

Just ordered an Asus 5770. Is anyone using that full cover water block on their cards? I am wondering how well it performs.


----------



## MaxFTW

Ordered a XFX 5770 :3

Gona be at my door tomorow








+ i get to install my dominator ram


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


OK, great. Better wait than be nervous^^ because what I find isn't very interesting. Hd4890 can do 10000 stock, hd5770 does 8350:/ Hd5770 has to pace a high overclock to match that. Like beyond 1000/1400 zone I mean.
1050/1445>>10500gpu
1085/1445>>10760gpu
1090/1430>>10700gpu... For a comparison [email protected]/1110 gets 11750gpu score!


If u looked these results on HWBOT did u check ouut the CPU used for the 4890???I bet it was some Q9XXX with LN cooling!!!We use normal CPUs here! myself does!


----------



## Assassin48

Just ordered another XFX 5770 v1 for some CF action, should be here by Saturday


----------



## backhandslap

ive now got a Sapphire 5770 v2


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


If u looked these results on HWBOT did u check ouut the CPU used for the 4890???I bet it was some Q9XXX with LN cooling!!!We use normal CPUs here! myself does!
























They were using xeon 3540 server processors on all hd5770 tests and that must be lowering scores since the cpu outshines the gpu. There was an benchmark where hd4770 gets 12625 gpu score with 1255/1245 core/mem speeds using phenon 2 x4 965!! That should be the score hd5770 gets at 1004/1245 core/mem too!!! Clearly the vantage gpu score is biased. Worse cpu's increase the gpu score by a lot and better cpus lower it.


----------



## GOTFrog

Ipersonnaly don't care that they don't perform better it's a huge upgrad from my 8800 gts 320Mb. and I'm real happy with it. Now all I need is a dedicated circuit for my comp and TV so when ever I turn my Home-theater on my comp stays stable and don't lock up.


----------



## ItsAlive

I have a Gigabyte v2 5770 on the way and was wondering if anyone with an Asus v2 could send me their bios? I'm hoping to unlock it and still retain the 2d clocks with MSI afterburner.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsAlive* 
I have a Gigabyte v2 5770 on the way and was wondering if anyone with an Asus v2 could send me their bios? I'm hoping to unlock it and still retain the 2d clocks with MSI afterburner.

Here ya go man.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/6...24.091019.html


----------



## ItsAlive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Here ya go man.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/6...24.091019.html

Thank you very much! I searched around, but wasnt sure which was the v2 and since they have different memory I didnt wanna chance it.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsAlive*


Thank you very much! I searched around, but wasnt sure which was the v2 and since they have different memory I didnt wanna chance it.


Yeah, those are the ones that I am using on my Video card (V2).
Welcome to Overclock.net BTW!


----------



## ItsAlive

Thats a great overclock you have on your card, I noticed you used the vMem pencil mod also. I might have to try that once my card gets here.

P.S. Thank you for the warm welcome, glad to be here.


----------



## toyz72

today after i did a friends build,i was amazed that his asus 5770 was getting the same fps as my xfx 4890.we ran in the same server,at the same settings,and we had the resolution set to 1024x768.but the down side was any resolution above this it couldnt keep up.

so two of these cards in cf would be more than enough for any game.the game we used was cod waw,with nam mod on.nam mod is pretty demanding on video.now after about a week or to,we'll see if the oc makes a difference.


----------



## nub

My 5770 arrived today


----------



## xquisit

So I'm using the 9.12 beta drivers, but I was wondering when the official ones come out?

Also how do I properly uninstall/install drivers?


----------



## Bradey

i now have 3 19" lcds @ 1280x1024?


----------



## trexxcrap

sign me up i have a his 5770


----------



## MaxFTW

mine came today :3

pleased so far


----------



## Stevinchy

Anyone used the 9.12 Catalyst from sapphire yet?


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevinchy*


Anyone used the 9.12 Catalyst from sapphire yet?


I do but I havent tested yet, Just finaly installed windows 7 pro on my computer, so Whn i'm done ill run some benches


----------



## GOTFrog

Just a question, when you guys run all the benchs, do you leave default setting on or do you change res and other things.

With 9.11










With 9.12 same oc


----------



## Matt*S.

I think most of that depends on the person. I myself, try to run all benches at 1680x1050. This is the max resolution of my Samsung. The only thing that I run at a lower res is like Vantage//3dmark06 so that I can compare my scores to the 'default' settings that others will use.

EDIT: Also, I usually run with 4x+AA and 8x+AF to help better simulate a gameplay scenario. This is only for games ((again, not for 3dmark stuff))


----------



## GOTFrog

heh just noticed I got a lower 3dmark06 score with 9.12


----------



## mtcn77

Add me to the list! Will post the benchies soon


----------



## Mastiffman

Mine Arrived yesterday.

I received the SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 5770


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Mine Arrived yesterday.

I received the SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 5770






Grats on that awesome card.
Quick question, does that cooler cover the memory too?


----------



## Rampage Jackson

I'm a noob :/


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson*


Not sure if repost:

Newegg has a sweet deal on xfx v2 crossfire special ($255)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150448


I saw that and was like







. Then I noticed they were 5750's.


----------



## Rizzle

so here's the deal , got me a MSI 5770 and having some probs with it

1.Cant watch videos fullscreen (9.11 drivers)

2. 9.12 drivers are horrible, installed them last night and it was hell for me, couldnt run any games so i uninstalled em and reinstalled 9.11 and still wasnt working so i had to do a system restore and it has worked fine since with the original 9.11 drivers.

What happened with the 9.12 drivers was anytime i start a game (shift pes2010) it crashes and whenever i ran dirt 2 the game runs until im about to start a race ( i see flashing polygons in all different colors )

i even ran the gpu at stock to see if it was my oc casuing the prob and it still continued.. anyone care to help me out?? specs are in my sig


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
I saw that and was like







. Then I noticed they were 5750's.

LOL dude...mah bad. I'm mad tired.


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 
so here's the deal , got me a MSI 5770 and having some probs with it

1.Cant watch videos fullscreen (9.11 drivers)

2. 9.12 drivers are horrible, installed them last night and it was hell for me, couldnt run any games so i uninstalled em and reinstalled 9.11 and still wasnt working so i had to do a system restore and it has worked fine since with the original 9.11 drivers.

What happened with the 9.12 drivers was anytime i start a game (shift pes2010) it crashes and whenever i ran dirt 2 the game runs until im about to start a race ( i see flashing polygons in all different colors )

i even ran the gpu at stock to see if it was my oc casuing the prob and it still continued.. anyone care to help me out?? specs are in my sig

They have a hotfix for the 9.12 drivers already:

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...912Hotfix.aspx

That could help ya!


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson* 
They have a hotfix for the 9.12 drivers already:

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...912Hotfix.aspx

That could help ya!

kool thnx
so i should install the 9.12 then that or just the fix?


----------



## Rampage Jackson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 
kool thnx
so i should install the 9.12 then that or just the fix?


Clear out the driver you have now, install 9.12, then the hotfix.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rampage Jackson* 
Clear out the driver you have now, install 9.12, then the hotfix.

k , will do it and post my results.


----------



## Rizzle

9.12 works wothout the fix ..wonder what went wrong b4?

anyways guess I should join the club
here is my oc


----------



## mtcn77

Help! I got mouse lag in deadspace with my new hd5770. Any ideas? Disabled triple buffer and vsync already.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Help! I got mouse lag in deadspace with my new hd5770. Any ideas? Disabled triple buffer and vsync already.


what drivers you using? & specs?


----------



## mtcn77

9.12 x4 20 3.4ghz [email protected]/1300 1280x1024 tft samsung panel.
Gonna try some fix another forumer told me.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
9.12 x4 20 3.4ghz [email protected]/1300 1280x1024 tft samsung panel.
Gonna try some fix another forumer told me.

yea try the hotfix for 9.12, btw you didnt have the probs with 9.11?


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Just got my 2nd 5770 (will post pics in a bit) just a quick question should i use 1 or 2 crossfire bridges.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous84* 
Just got my 2nd 5770 (will post pics in a bit) just a quick question should i use 1 or 2 crossfire bridges.

Either should work. If you have two, use two, however, if you have stability/texture problems with two try just the one, some people report using two causes problems.
In short, do what you think best


----------



## Matt*S.

With my 2x 5770's updating to 9.12 (and the hotfix) has given me ~10% gain in Vantage GPU Score. I don't have the SS before, but I was really close to 15k before when oc'd to 960//1400. With the new driver, a hair off of 16.5k. Looks to be solid results.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 
yea try the hotfix for 9.12, btw you didnt have the probs with 9.11?

Thanks for helping, I solved it. Apparently it was a complicated vsync problem. OFF in game, ON at ccc fixes it.


----------



## Karlz3r

My graphics score increased by 1543 points after installing the 9.12 hotfix compared to the 9.11 (did a clean install after a while), sad they aren't approved though.


----------



## T D

Still waiting on those ramsinks


----------



## Nawtheph

Add me to the list please. Running two Sapphire's in CrossfireX. Stock clocks. I'll get around to upping them once I quit playing with my 920.


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Please upgrade me to the Xfire club


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey, has anyone noticed that Drivers 9.11 have a type of "Skip" while the CCC is open?


----------



## hans030390

Does anyone know if a Zalman VF700 would be better than the V1 cooler? I feel like it would be (I have one laying around)...the V1 cooler uses a dinky little heatsink for the GPU and barely anything for the RAM. The fan doesn't push out much air unless it's at a crazy high speed.


----------



## theo.gr

Dont speak so bad about the V1 cooler.It does a decent job mate!
It was VAPOR CHAMBER under that heatsink that evenly distributes the heat to the fins AND exhausts ALL THE HOT AIR out of the case!Its a fair cooler.The ZALMAN might be better though!If u have it around mount it and post your results!


----------



## xquisit

I was wondering what program I should use to OC, and if I should bother flashing to another BIOS (To unlock more awesomeness)? *but what if things go wrong and I the card with the other company's BIOS?, will my warranty still be approved?*

I believe XFX offers a double life-time warranty for the US costumers.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'll join, mines supposed to be here next week sometime. Had to order from TigerDirect :/

I ordered an XFX 5770 w/ a V1 cooler. No Ramsinks though, looks as if I should of gotten some


----------



## Karlz3r

xquisit, if things go bad, you can fix it with another graphics card and seeing that you have two 5770s, shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*


xquisit, if things go bad, you can fix it with another graphics card and seeing that you have two 5770s, shouldn't be a problem!










Ok, but aren't there some programs that OC both cards at the same time?

I am really new to this ;]


----------



## T D

The sinks don't fit and I'm not compromising on cooling ability so I'm modding the stock cooler to accomodate them


----------



## CJRhoades

Sign me up!

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X
1050MHz Core
1375MHz RAM
1.250v
45C idle/65C load
Validation


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Ok, but aren't there some programs that OC both cards at the same time?

I am really new to this ;]

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/

works good, you can set a custom fan curve, adjust the voltage, works with all 5700 series cards for all brands, at least the reference ones for sure


----------



## hans030390

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Dont speak so bad about the V1 cooler.It does a decent job mate!
It was VAPOR CHAMBER under that heatsink that evenly distributes the heat to the fins AND exhausts ALL THE HOT AIR out of the case!Its a fair cooler.The ZALMAN might be better though!If u have it around mount it and post your results!

I was planning on trying it...until I realized I lost the two screws it needs.







Does anyone happen to know what kind of screws it uses?


----------



## theo.gr

Any screws that can fit through the coolers holes and pierce to the other side of the PCB!!!


----------



## hans030390

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Any screws that can fit through the coolers holes and pierce to the other side of the PCB!!!


Well the just need to fit through a specific "nut", but I'm afraid of getting something too short/too long. I don't want to damage my GPU with too much force applied or something.


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Sign me up!

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X
1050MHz Core
1375MHz RAM
1.250v
45C idle/65C load
Validation


Dude I get those temps OC'd on the V1 cooler at 50% fan speed! And similar OC.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
Sign me up!

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X
1050MHz Core
1375MHz RAM
1.250v
45C idle/65C load

I get the same with V2 cooler


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/

works good, you can set a custom fan curve, adjust the voltage, works with all 5700 series cards for all brands, at least the reference ones for sure

ty +rep

Edit: Is there anyway for the factory to not accept my warranty, because I overclocked the card?


----------



## GOTFrog

How can they know, it's a software OC if you put it in an othr system it'll go back to factory default


----------



## Daney

I'll join!

Asus EAH5770

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9ha4f/
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892252

I haven't started overclocking properly yet but I will do soon.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


ty +rep

Edit: Is there anyway for the factory to not accept my warranty, because I overclocked the card?



The way most work is if you over volt it or cant reflash the origional bios back they will voidify. I know thats how sapphire is. They clearly say you can go as high as catalyst will let you but if you mod it past that they wont help you out for free.

I think XFX is similar but as long as you reflash the bios or if the card plain doesnt work how are they gonna know I think is the typical response youll get from most OC junkies. If you put on any aftermarket coolers or ram sinks just be sure to remove them and scrub off any non stock paste and send back with ALL the origional stuff attached properly if it breaks.

But these cards seem like they can take a pretty good amount of abuse and you dont see to many SHOOT I FRIED MY CARD posts up here, at least not yet so clock away my friend.


----------



## r11

How can I get original thermal pads? I need to rma my 4870x2. Anyway.. I replaced with to xfx 5770z.


----------



## Logical Civilian

I got a Sapphire 5770.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


The way most work is if you over volt it or cant reflash the origional bios back they will voidify. I know thats how sapphire is. They clearly say you can go as high as catalyst will let you but if you mod it past that they wont help you out for free.

I think XFX is similar but as long as you reflash the bios or if the card plain doesnt work how are they gonna know I think is the typical response youll get from most OC junkies. If you put on any aftermarket coolers or ram sinks just be sure to remove them and scrub off any non stock paste and send back with ALL the origional stuff attached properly if it breaks.

But these cards seem like they can take a pretty good amount of abuse and you dont see to many SHOOT I FRIED MY CARD posts up here, at least not yet so clock away my friend.



+rep

may i ask does it matter what program i use to OC with?

i heard there are programs that oc both cards at the same time, and wouldn't this be ideal for me (since i will oc them both)?

msi afterburner i believe was the name, is this the one that is most suggested?


----------



## Mastiffman

Has anyone used the Dirt 2 Benchmark with the 5770?

Also,it may have already been discussed in this Sweet thread But what is stock voltage for the Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770?


----------



## Logical Civilian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Has anyone used the Dirt 2 Benchmark with the 5770?

Also,it may have already been discussed in this Sweet thread But what is stock voltage for the Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770?

Correct me if I'm wrong. The core is at 850MHz and the memory is at 1200MHz.


----------



## dragonxwas

add me again..was removed


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Also,it may have already been discussed in this Sweet thread But what is *stock voltage* for the Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770?

1.125V

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logical Civilian* 
Correct me if I'm wrong. The core is at _*850MHz*_ and the memory is at _*1200MHz*_.

Those are frequencies not voltages. Volts generally has a v after it i.e: 1.125v


----------



## Rinja

put me in the list to XD


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
+rep

may i ask does it matter what program i use to OC with?

i heard there are programs that oc both cards at the same time, and wouldn't this be ideal for me (since i will oc them both)?

msi afterburner i believe was the name, is this the one that is most suggested?


yea i like afterburner. you can also create a custom fan curve which gives you the best noise and coolness situation


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Grats on that awesome card.
Quick question, does that cooler cover the memory too?

Yes, I believe that it does!

Question, has anyone experimented with this card and Afterburner? I can't seem to change the voltages!? I know that I can't go over the 960 Core limi but the Voltages won't change from 1.125 at all!?

Why? Is there another program?


----------



## jacedaface

My Voltage works fine in afterburner although i have found this new 9.12 makes my overclock unstable in Grid for sum reason so back to stock again!!! my secound card will be here in the mornin!

Has anyone tried runing one or 2 of these cards with a Nvidia for PyshicX???


----------



## [email protected]'D

whoop whoop ordering my second Asus 5770 tomorrow, my RMA of my HIS 5770 has cleared so I have my Â£ back And hopefully will have it before christmas


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Yes, I believe that it does!

Question, has anyone experimented with this card and Afterburner? I can't seem to change the voltages!? I know that I can't go over the 960 Core limi but the Voltages won't change from 1.125 at all!?

Why? Is there another program?


This might be a no brainer, but did you click the apply button.


----------



## AMOCO

please put me on the list,i've got 2 sapphire hd 5770


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
please put me on the list,i've got 2 sapphire hd 5770









Noice mine will hopefully look like that soon







what core and mem oc have you on them?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Noice mine will hopefully look like that soon










Thank you very much


----------



## xquisit

Anyone want to walk me through in steps how to get both GPUs at a good overclocked setting?

I would appreciate that to the fullest, because I am very new to the OC scene.

+rep to any tips/advice/steps


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 

Anyone want to walk me through in steps how to get both GPUs at a good overclocked setting?

I would appreciate that to the fullest, because I am very new to the OC scene.

+rep to any tips/advice/steps

What I'd do is download furmark and 3dmark06 (SM2+SM3 tests only).

Run 1 set of furmark and record score

Using MSI afterburner, try upping the core about 15 and the mem about 25. Run furmark for about 2min. Then run 3Dmark06. Record score. Repeat.

Watch your temps in furmark, might have to make a fan profile in afterburner. When you get a failed run of either 3dmark or furmark *or your score drops*, up your voltage and try again. That last part, your score dropping, is common with these cards undervolted. Like, at the voltage I'm at, 1.625, I can run 1440 mem stable. But it performs LESS than 1400 mem. Just the way that AIT protects thier cards i guess. That's why you want to record your score after each round.

Good luck and enjoy them cards!


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Like, at the voltage I'm at, 1.625, I can run 1440 mem stable.


Holy *(&*(^*& what are your GPU temps like?

Or is it your memory at 1.625?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


What I'd do is download furmark and 3dmark06 (SM2+SM3 tests only).

Run 1 set of furmark and record score

Using MSI afterburner, try upping the core about 15 and the mem about 25. Run furmark for about 2min. Then run 3Dmark06. Record score. Repeat.

Watch your temps in furmark, might have to make a fan profile in afterburner. When you get a failed run of either 3dmark or furmark* or your score drops*, up your voltage and try again. That last part, your score dropping, is common with these cards undervolted. Like, at the voltage I'm at, 1.625, I can run 1440 mem stable. But it performs LESS than 1400 mem. Just the way that AIT protects thier cards i guess. That's why you want to record your score after each round.

Good luck and enjoy them cards!


+rep for an amazing break-down!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Holy *(&*(^*& what are your GPU temps like?

Or is it your memory at 1.625?


MEMORY of course!























If it was for core u can say your core GOODBYE!!!!
I ve run mine @1,5volts though on stock cooler.Just for 1 run to see if i could get stable 1050...FAIL though...


----------



## mtcn77

Guys, I need assistance.

Are there regular users at above 1.2 voltage? Do you have any lock ups? Why do you think my core gets worse with increased voltage? Thanks for all.

My card was able to pull off 1.2875 1050mhz unstable with flickering image until I couldn't have enough and opened the cover and ruined it all.
I messed with the single memory voltage regulator heatpad, took it off since it was crumbled. And replaced some decent grey heatpad I had from the thermalright vrm r1 cooler. I reapplied the core thermal paste with arctic silver 5 and blocked the sides of the heatsink with some modeling clay which increased thoroughput of the heatsink ventilation imho.
I might be more sensitive about this currently than before since my expectations rose sky high(about 1100mhz core/1445 memory which I already accomplished^^) but it feels like the overclocking got worse. I got no problems IF I don't increase the voltages @970/1445, but if I go over at 1.162 1000/1445, the core locks up after some time.
I even tried furmark extreme burnin. The core holds it together %60 fan speed for 5 minutes at 73 celcius if I don't increase the voltages and at 970/1445, but any more core speed or voltage>> lock up.


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


MEMORY of course!






















If it was for core u can say your core GOODBYE!!!!
I ve run mine @1,5volts though on stock cooler.Just for 1 run to see if i could get stable 1050...FAIL though...

















Oh thank god -_-

@mtcn77 that's an odd card you have there. Are the RAM chips on top of the card hot to touch? The GPU core heating up more might be causing your memory to overheat and be unstable.


----------



## mtcn77

I have ramsinks on them, sorry forgot to mention them.


----------



## Asmola

I may join, got couple HIS 5770's today!








Still searching max stable oc's.
Some pic's..


----------



## jacedaface

My second Sapphire 5770 V2 is here so sign me up for Crossfire!!!


----------



## Asmola

I can't oc these gpu's any further than CCC limit's (960MHz max core, mem stable @ 1350MHz).
If i disable overclocking limits from MSI Afterburner, computer freezes instantly when raising clocks. Any ideas?


----------



## jacedaface

You need to flash the Bios with Asus! to pass 960/1400 seach this forum its on here a million times.


----------



## Asmola

I know flashing might help, but my HIS 5770's are wiht non-reference pcb so just wondering does that Asus bios work with these.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I know flashing might help, but my HIS 5770's are wiht non-reference pcb so just wondering does that Asus bios work with these.

Do you mean the V2 5770?
If so then you will need the Asus V2 bios.
Here it is


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Do you mean the V2 5770?
If so then you will need the Asus V2 bios.
Here it is

My card is basicly V2 but with HIS's own pcb, as you can see here:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...ml#post7956040
But im gonna try that bios, hope that it works. Thanks mate.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
My card is basicly V2 but with HIS's own pcb, as you can see here:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...ml#post7956040
But im gonna try that bios, hope that it works. Thanks mate.









Hmmm..
I am not gunna say anything for certain, because frankly, I am not sure. But, I _think_ you would be fine.
I am pretty sure those HIS are just the V2 with a remix.


----------



## Kjekse

I'm soon going to get this one


----------



## darklink

Got a question about the ASUS 5770 BIOS. Is it only the V2 BIOS that allows for higher OC's than most other AIB BIOS' or does their V1 BIOS also allow higher OC's than 960/1445?

I have been trying to sell my Scythe Musashi after bricking my HD4890 but now I am thinking I might try to put it on my 5770 and then really crank up the OC.


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklink*


I have been trying to sell my Scythe Musashi after bricking my HD4890 but now I am thinking I might try to put it on my 5770 and then really crank up the OC.


Make sure it fits, the GPU core on the 5770 is in some odd position and most of the bigger coolers don't fit since the length goes over the output ports.


----------



## Assassin48

965BE C3 Cooled by True 120
Crosshair 3
2gb PI Blacks
750w Corsair PSU


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklink*


Got a question about the ASUS 5770 BIOS. Is it only the V2 BIOS that allows for higher OC's than most other AIB BIOS' or does their V1 BIOS also allow higher OC's than 960/1445?

I have been trying to sell my Scythe Musashi after bricking my HD4890 but now I am thinking I might try to put it on my 5770 and then really crank up the OC.


Both of them do.
The V1 bios is for the box cooler cards.
The V2 bios is for the egg cooler cards.

V2 uses different memory chips than V1 so it requires a different bios.


----------



## jacedaface

Hey guys/girls anybody playing GRID on these cards??? I was fine with one 5770 but now i have crossfired it Grid keeps crashing out so i have to disable crossfire to get the game to play? Just wanted to know if this is me or another driver issue!?!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Hmmm..
I am not gunna say anything for certain, because frankly, I am not sure. But, I _think_ you would be fine.
I am pretty sure those HIS are just the V2 with a remix.

No, Asus bios didnt work with these cards. Have to life with 960MHz core then.


----------



## Mastiffman

Nope... You Afterburn for the Volts and AMD GPU Tool for the MHz on your Ram and Core. You have to reset the volts and clocks after every boot what's that take, like literally 30 seconds. I sent a shortcut for both programs to my desktop and then dragged them into my "Startup" folder. hat way they just pop up when windows boots and I just have to set the volts and clocks and hit "Okay"...

Check this out.... 1 Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Very indepth article about xfire 5770... very good read

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid...rossfirex.html


----------



## jacedaface

A question? First time i have ever ran SLi or CrossFire. I have the cards in the x16 bandwidth slots however this increases the heat on top GPU. If i put the second card in the next slot down to increase air flow it is only a x8 slot will i notice a performance decrease???


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
A question? First time i have ever ran SLi or CrossFire. I have the cards in the x16 bandwidth slots however this increases the heat on top GPU. If i put the second card in the next slot down to increase air flow it is only a x8 slot will i notice a performance decrease???

Not with a 5770, no. It's only marginal (5-10%) with a 5870 too. x8 is plenty for us now.

I haven't been added yet.

Asus EAH5770.


----------



## Asmola

Looks like i just have to live with these 960/1350 clocks for now, so update me!
HIS 5770 Crossfire @ 960/1350.


----------



## T D

What's everyone getting with single card in Unigine's Heaven?

I got 442 with everything on and at max and 1680x1050.

Clocks are 1000/1450.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Got two here. List em as they are in my sig. I went from a 5870 / i7 system to a Phenom Triple / 2 x 5770 and I haven't noticed a bit of difference.


----------



## Cook1

Received my XFX 5770 a few days ago, rock solid at 910/1400...can't wait til I get its matching buddy after the holidays.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
A question? First time i have ever ran SLi or CrossFire. I have the cards in the x16 bandwidth slots however this increases the heat on top GPU. If i put the second card in the next slot down to increase air flow it is only a x8 slot will i notice a performance decrease???


Nah dude I have x16 and x4 and they scale at like 184% @900/1350 1 card vs 2

Stay "frosty" my friends


----------



## IdPlease

Anyone running these in tri-fire yet ? .. If so, using the new drivers do they scale better ? as previously tri-fire was slower than x-fire.


----------



## Asmola

Some 5770CF testing 960/1350..
05Marks








06Marks


----------



## jacedaface

So i just spread my 2x 5770's out a bit more on my motherboard to get more air between them and so they run cooler. B4 i changed them from PCi Slot 1 and 3 both at x16 bandwidth i did a quick couple of bench tests.

I ran 3Dmark Vantage on the first graphics test at 1920x1080 and got 35.25fps and ran Dirt 2 1920x1080 8xAA got 76fps. Note everything was at stock speeds!

I changed them to slot PCi slot 2 (x8 bandwidth) and 4 (x16 bandwidth). I would have liked to go slot 1 and 4 but CF bridge not long enough! Can i get longer CF bridge?

Any how done the test again everything at stock speeds again same 1920x1080 tests. 3Dmark was 34.59fps and Dirt 2 was 72fps! and now one hell of alot cooler!!! So i can now pump the OC back up!


----------



## PlantDizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
So i just spread my 2x 5770's out a bit more on my motherboard to get more air between them and so they run cooler. B4 i changed them from PCi Slot 1 and 3 both at x16 bandwidth i did a quick couple of bench tests.

I ran 3Dmark Vantage on the first graphics test at 1920x1080 and got 35.25fps and ran Dirt 2 1920x1080 8xAA got 76fps. Note everything was at stock speeds!

I changed them to slot PCi slot 2 (x8 bandwidth) and 4 (x16 bandwidth). I would have liked to go slot 1 and 4 but CF bridge not long enough! Can i get longer CF bridge?

Any how done the test again everything at stock speeds again same 1920x1080 tests. 3Dmark was 34.59fps and Dirt 2 was 72fps! and now one hell of alot cooler!!! So i can now pump the OC back up!

Yes, you can get longer CF bridges.
Can't remember where from sorry but you defiantly can, goodluck.


----------



## SEEBEE

Sorry if this is a n00b question (Plz don't kill me)

But on the first page of the thread it says QuadPumped, yet i only see two cards. Am I just looking at the thread structure wrong, or do i just know nothing about ATI cards.

In my mind Quad = Four......but there's......2 cards.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEEBEE*


Sorry if this is a n00b question (Plz don't kill me)

But on the first page of the thread it says QuadPumped, yet i only see two cards. Am I just looking at the thread structure wrong, or do i just know nothing about ATI cards.

In my mind Quad = Four......but there's......2 cards.


I think it's just a picture to show a CrossFire setup, and not Quad


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlantDizzle*


Yes, you can get longer CF bridges.
Can't remember where from sorry but you defiantly can, goodluck.


I have seen longer bridges on the internet made by asus but as i am in England every time i come across one it is united states!!! I think they should have really been with the motherboard as it was Â£265!!! Still the temps are good now anyways just would be nice to have the option or as there is loads of room still in my case start making motherboards longer like the 4way SLi Evga + 7 PCi Asus boards.


----------



## Volvo

Add me to the list (if there's one). I just purchased an Asus EAH5770 yesterday. Was lucky enough to get the Version 1 cooler, not that fugly, egg-shaped thing on V2's.


----------



## xquisit

So where can I get the 9.12 real drivers, because I am reformatting my computer.. and things were working great with the beta ones + hotfix (not sure if I even needed the hotfix).

So what do you recommend for my CF XFX set up?
Can you please hook me up with a link, and is the hotfix included with the 9.12 drivers now?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
So where can I get the 9.12 real drivers, because I am reformatting my computer.. and things were working great with the beta ones + hotfix (not sure if I even needed the hotfix).

So what do you recommend for my CF XFX set up?
Can you please hook me up with a link, and is the hotfix included with the 9.12 drivers now?

I first of used a link from this website for both the 9.12 and Hotfix 9.12 but after installing second card Grid would not run with Crossfire enabled! So i got the 9.12 direct from Sapphire's website and what they call 9.12 Xcode and now Grid runs fine with crossfire so im happy with that.


----------



## Asmola

If someone have problems overclocking or chancing second card's fanspeed with 9.12Hotfix and 5770CF,
here is how to resolve problem in windows 7. Start "regedit", find register "EnableULPS". If value is "1",
change it to "0" and reboot. Now you are able to overclock cards with MSI Afterburner over the limits
when "enableunofficialoverclock" is set to "1" from MSIAfterburner.cnf file and you can now chance second
cards fan speed. That worked with me!







Now heading to +1GHz..


----------



## qTAP

I have a 5770 add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=895561


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


If someone have problems overclocking or chancing second card's fanspeed with 9.12Hotfix and 5770CF,
here is how to resolve problem in windows 7. Start "regedit", find register "EnableULPS". If value is "1",
change it to "0" and reboot. Now you are able to overclock cards with MSI Afterburner over the limits
when "enableunofficialoverclock" is set to "1" from MSIAfterburner.cnf file and you can now chance second
cards fan speed. That worked with me!







Now heading to +1GHz..


Are you saying you can get 1GHz from doing this or do you still need to flash the Bios also?


----------



## VCheeZ

Hey guys, sorry I have not been updating this thread. I have not had a steady PC up for a while...hopefully that is changing soon! I will look into transferring ownership of this thread to someone who can keep up!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Are you saying you can get 1GHz from doing this or do you still need to flash the Bios also?


No, i dont need bios chance. Just have to enable "unofficialoverclocking" from
MSIAfterburner.cfg from its install folder.







Gonna chance thermalpaste to
these and install memsinks!







Results soon!!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


No, i dont need bios chance. Just have to enable "unofficialoverclocking" from
MSIAfterburner.cfg from its install folder.







Gonna chance thermalpaste to
these and install memsinks!







Results soon!!










please, do a guide on that & can i get my xfx to 1000/1400 /w no BIOS flashing?

if yes, how so?

thanks

+rep


----------



## xquisit

How do I flash my BIOS to the ASUS one, and please feel free to explain it like you would to a noob.


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


please, do a guide on that & can i get my xfx to 1000/1400 /w no BIOS flashing?

if yes, how so?

thanks

+rep


Do what he said in the posts above and you can OC over 960 with no BIOS flash, but the clocks on the card will always stay at 3D speed.


----------



## coffeejunky

Ownership has been changed to Daney, congratulations


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Ownership has been changed to Daney, congratulations









Thanks a lot coffeejunky
















I'll get to work asap


----------



## fireisdangerous84

just recieved my zalman ram sinks in the post , and wanted to know what side should i put them on,the back on the card or on the front under the fan

my cards are pretty close to each other so not sure which is the best side to put them to have the best cooling effect


----------



## T D

Ideally, both sides should be sinked but put it below the card so the fan blows on it.


----------



## mtcn77

Is there a way to override Asus memory speeds even more? I thought I read in a review about 6000mhz speeds...


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
No, i dont need bios chance. Just have to enable "unofficialoverclocking" from
MSIAfterburner.cfg from its install folder.







Gonna chance thermalpaste to
these and install memsinks!







Results soon!!









Done the Registry change but what program do i use to open a CFG file???

Thanks again!


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Done the Registry change but what program do i use to open a CFG file???

Thanks again!

Wordpad


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Wordpad









First of 'Wordpad' how Stupid do i feel!!!

Second it works however i did have the blue screen of death straight away first attempt!!! lol


----------



## Asmola

Yes, wordpad is great tool for editin different files (not all)!








So, ive done my "modding", i chanced thermalpaste's for both cards cause another cards
temps were hitting 80celcius under Unigine Heaven with 1.25v/980MHz! And i found the
reason to those temps, there was WAY too much paste on another card! Also inserted
memsinks. Temps dropped more than 25c!!! Here some results with 1.3v/980MHz!








It was GPU2 which had over 80c temps under unigine. That was absolutely worth it!

Here pic from my cards with memsinks.


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Here pic from my cards with memsinks.







[/QUOTE]

thanks for the replies, what did u use to clean the memory before you stuck the sinks on , would one of those screen wipe cloths do the job


----------



## Daney

And.. we're up-to-date!

I've been through the last (loads of) pages and updated the members list.

Tomorrow I will try and set up a spreadsheet and submission form to help keep things easy to admin.


----------



## Asmola

Isopropyl alcohol is my friend! Always using it with CPU's & GPU's etc.
But im pretty sure that your screenwipes will do fine, cause memsinks are using
thermaltape (usually) so it doesnt need to be so pure with that. Good luck mate!


----------



## Asmola

So, it looks like im stable both @ 980(1.31v)/1400MHz!


----------



## menthol_penguin

Does anyone have any info on the Powercolor Play Edition 5770? I can't find any reviews on the internet.


----------



## Asmola

Some Vantage GPU-testing..


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *menthol_penguin*


Does anyone have any info on the Powercolor Play Edition 5770? I can't find any reviews on the internet.


I think they are louder than stock fan at reduced speeds because the fan works at a constant rate. Insidehw had a review about it, I recall.


----------



## menthol_penguin

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## xquisit

Doesn't it matter what resolution you are running the 3d test on?

If so, why don't I see people posting what they tested on (and if special settings were on/off)?

Mine was at 1280x1040, stock computer (basically my sig, but mem was @ 7-8-7-24-41-1T @ 1600mhz 1.6v)

Because it was my first test.. I doubt I put on any additional settings. It seems I also blocked it in my first photo ;]


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Have instaledl my ramsinks so thought id post a picture


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous84* 
Have instaledl my ramsinks so thought id post a picture










I want those rings( red though ) around my H50s tubing!! Where can I get some?

+rep for a great idea


----------



## jacedaface

Has any one tried one or two of these cards with a 9800 GT or 250 GTX for direct physhiX yet? Im thinking about getting one added in to the system just for the hell of it and wanted to know of any increase?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Has any one tried one or two of these cards with a 9800 GT or 250 GTX for direct physhiX yet? Im thinking about getting one added in to the system just for the hell of it and wanted to know of any increase?


I am prepping my system for exactly this setup. I will post some Batman: AA benchmarks as soon as it is setup. Installed Windows 7 last night, should have some benches by tomorrow. Going for a 5770 @ 975/1445 1.3v and an 8800GT @ 700/1750/1100 @ 1.3v. Rest of the pc is in sig.

Should perform well, I have a transition CPU installed atm, much slower than I would like though. E4300 @ 3.1ghz 345mhz FSB. Not the fastest CPU for today's games. With the Physx card it should play well, much better than it's console counterparts anyways.

*edit* Quick link for anyone wanting to do this themselves. If you don't have the means to build a dummy plug, just use another monitor.


----------



## GOTFrog

How do you know if your old nvidia card has physx. I want to do that too.

I have a 8800 GTS 320


----------



## Contagion

That card has Physx.
All 8 series NV cards and up support Physx.


----------



## mtcn77

Nexxusty, please try if lowering your voltage is possible. Mine does 1015 stable at 1.25voltage, your 1.3v's temperature isn't stable with the stock cooler in furmark. Fast fps paced games will overheat the gpu imho. Above 70 celcius isn't so good for mine.


----------



## GOTFrog

I really need to fix my fuse panel, not enough circuits, when I OCed my card it was stable but the home theater system was off, when it's on my OC is not stable no more







, turn it off again OC is stable. only having a 100Amps fuse box sucks on a big house. need to figure out witch plug to use but hat means running an extension out of the basement. It sucks


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I want those rings( red though ) around my H50s tubing!! Where can I get some?

+rep for a great idea


Cheers, it certainly makes the h50 looks more exciting! and only cost Â£2.40

heres a link to the UK site i bought them from, but sure they do them in the usa aswel

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1m-Pr...D-Hose-and-1-2


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous84* 
Cheers, it certainly makes the h50 looks more exciting! and only cost Â£2.40

heres a link to the UK site i bought them from, but sure they do them in the usa aswel

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/1m-Pr...D-Hose-and-1-2

No need to even take out anything right? I can just twist it around my tubing?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Nexxusty, please try if lowering your voltage is possible. Mine does 1015 stable at 1.25voltage, your 1.3v's temperature isn't stable with the stock cooler in furmark. Fast fps paced games will overheat the gpu imho. Above 70 celcius isn't so good for mine.


K I'll give it a try. I do have Diamond TIM on the core though. Helped my temps drop quite a bit.

*edit* Damn this cooler sux, Furmark owns it. I should of just went right to Furmark instead of other benches. If it's not Furmark stable it's not stable. I used it all the time before, just went another route this time. What a waste. Generally if it passes a Stability test, (4hrs + IMO). No other game will crash it. I sinked my ram tho. RAM IC's are champs, 1433mhz and counting, but the core is weak. Over 980mhz or so doesn't seem possible. Not without an insane voltage hike. Even 1.3v didn't pass @ 1ghz.

Saying good bye to the 1ghz club.







Doesn't seem to like much over 70c tho mtcn77 was right. If there was a decent way to cool these other than WC we could get some nice clocks for sure. Most of you should retest your clocks. I doubt your ALL stable at 1ghz, I thought I was for all intents and purposes, until Furmark.


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


No need to even take out anything right? I can just twist it around my tubing?



You just need to twist it round the tubing its a easy as that


----------



## Daney

I realise it's helping members find things but can we please stick to the 5770 cards or other similar cards in this thread, thanks









Merry Christmas to everyone! (I might not be online tomorrow)


----------



## AMOCO

merry X-mas to u too,Daney


----------



## Daney

Thank you









I have added an update to the club, you must now use the submission form to join the club. I will be working on the major update throughout this week and possibly next week too.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
K I'll give it a try. I do have Diamond TIM on the core though. Helped my temps drop quite a bit.

If there was a decent way to cool these other than WC we could get some nice clocks for sure. Most of you should retest your clocks. I doubt your ALL stable at 1ghz, I thought I was for all intents and purposes, until Furmark.

Get some thermite and shock pad(dead space) No, joking. Get some modeling clay.
Then, open up the card cover with the appropriate screw driver(you need the complete toolset, because you will need 3 different sizes to open the case junction bolts, cover screws and heatsink screws).
Disassemble the heatsink from the plastic airvent too. Put some modeling clay on the right and left of the heatsink to airseal the sides of the airvent.
Place it back in its place, notice how the extra clay is getting cut out to the sides. Pick off the left over clay. Then put some clay at the bed of the airvent and slowly push the heatsink back in its place to model the clay according to the shape of the heatsink. Take the heatsink back off and cut out almost all of it, you just need some to stop the air escaping from there. Then put the heatsink back there, secure it with its screws.
Place the cover with the correctly assembled heatsink back on the card and make sure no screws left unbolted. And fire up the card to see if the temperatures have dropped









NOTE: Don't touch major components with modeling clay oiled hands. Not good.


----------



## IdPlease

Here's a snap of ATITool running for 93 mins with clocks 1010 core 1400 ram.

I could drop the fan to maybe 60% but currently the room temp is like 24c and it gets a bit warm.

Better when I get water on it.










Nice and stable as it is.. Might be able to go higher, but not pushed it yet.


----------



## xz1817z

hi.. is sapphire hd 5770 1gb good? getting my card in 2 days after chrismas.. can't wait..
been stuck with a nvidia 8500gt for awhile now.. (crappy old card) hope this one is a good card as i oc'ed my 8500gt to support games like cod:mw2 and dragon age origins..
guess it's time for an upgrade..
btw.. what psu can support the card with a little oc'ing..

Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W can this do or do i need Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W?

thanks for any respond given.. merry christmas too all and a happy new year..!


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xz1817z* 
hi.. is sapphire hd 5770 1gb good? getting my card in 2 days after chrismas.. can't wait..
been stuck with a nvidia 8500gt for awhile now.. (crappy old card) hope this one is a good card as i oc'ed my 8500gt to support games like cod:mw2 and dragon age origins..
guess it's time for an upgrade..
btw.. what psu can support the card with a little oc'ing..

Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W can this do or do i need Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W?

thanks for any respond given.. merry christmas too all and a happy new year..!

Anything over 500W is fine, 500W is fine for a single card setup too, but don't expect to be able to overclock and have dual 5770s on that power supply.

Ask in the Power Supply section for recommendations as I don't want to suggest one as I'm quite a noob with power supplies









Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too
















Edit: .. And welcome to OCN!


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xz1817z* 
hi.. is sapphire hd 5770 1gb good? getting my card in 2 days after chrismas.. can't wait..
been stuck with a nvidia 8500gt for awhile now.. (crappy old card) hope this one is a good card as i oc'ed my 8500gt to support games like cod:mw2 and dragon age origins..
guess it's time for an upgrade..
btw.. what psu can support the card with a little oc'ing..

Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W can this do or do i need Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W?

thanks for any respond given.. merry christmas too all and a happy new year..!

Hello.









Both cards can support the power supply - there's no question about that - but you should choose the Silent Pro 500W; it's the far superior power supply.

It's more efficient, has more wattage on the 12V rail, has better ripple suppression, to name a few reasons why.

Oh and welcome to OCN and Merry Christmas!









http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Add your system's specifications there, when you get a free moment. This helps for people diagnosing problems or giving you advice pertaining to computer hardware.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
I am prepping my system for exactly this setup. I will post some Batman: AA benchmarks as soon as it is setup. Installed Windows 7 last night, should have some benches by tomorrow. Going for a 5770 @ 975/1445 1.3v and an 8800GT @ 700/1750/1100 @ 1.3v. Rest of the pc is in sig.

Should perform well, I have a transition CPU installed atm, much slower than I would like though. E4300 @ 3.1ghz 345mhz FSB. Not the fastest CPU for today's games. With the Physx card it should play well, much better than it's console counterparts anyways.

*edit* Quick link for anyone wanting to do this themselves. If you don't have the means to build a dummy plug, just use another monitor.

Batman seems like a great benchmark to try this on as the fog and paper on floor doesn't move with the ATi's Please make sure you do a before and after bench.

Also thanks for the fake monitor link i new you would have to do somthing to trick the card but as ive never used ATi and Nvidia together i didnt know what so you just saved me from looking it up!!!


----------



## xz1817z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daney* 
Anything over 500W is fine, 500W is fine for a single card setup too, but don't expect to be able to overclock and have dual 5770s on that power supply.

Ask in the Power Supply section for recommendations as I don't want to suggest one as I'm quite a noob with power supplies









Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too
















Edit: .. And welcome to OCN!









thanks.. ^^ ok.. guess will get that power supply then.. since i'm on a low bdget.. trying not to get xpensive "items" as i'm saving up to get a xbox360..
thanks for the advice..


----------



## Asmola

Get Corsair or Enermax psu if you find one, cost more but those are most decent PSU's.
Im running my system with Corsair VX550 and 965 C3 @ 4,1GHz and 5770's 980/1400
@1.32v and no worries about PSU.


----------



## GOTFrog

ncix.com boxing week has the corsair tx750 fort 69 cad


----------



## Dilyn

So I'm finally joining you guys with my 5770









Will have photo proof of it in my case soon enough, I'll be installing it soon when the drivers are done downloading (9.12, hopefully there aren't any super major issues with them that I should know about?)

I'm excited to see what this card can do, and how much better of an experience I'll have over my aging 9800GT









Sapphire 5770 1GB GDDR5, revision 1.


----------



## Asmola

You should install 9.12 Hotfix drivers, works better. If you get problems with
overclocking, then we can help you solve that problem! But remember, 9.12 Hotfix driver
are full package so you dont need anything else.. Only Afterburner for Overclocking!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I finally got my XFX 5770! The card looks really impressive.

I will slap it into my case when I get back from the holidays. I'll upload a pic when I do.

Thanks!


----------



## kpo6969

Sapphire HD5770 1GB Vapor-X


----------



## atalkingbear

I seem to be having problems with my 5770.. When I run Warcraft3, I'm getting low fps, but I can run MW2 at 1080p just fine.. I have the latest drivers installed, and have Windows 7.. Suggestions?


----------



## bengore

xfx 5770 user here, is it worth it getting another 5770 for xfire?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Put me on the Crossfire list, already have a 5770 but I ordered another, a new motherboard, and a secondary case


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bengore* 
xfx 5770 user here, is it worth it getting another 5770 for xfire?

Hell yeah! Though if you can already max all the games you play at the res you play, you may as well leave it until prices drop.


----------



## Swoosh19

Hi guys im new can i join your club? i have a sapphire 5770..i would love to be a part of your club so i can learn more...TIA


----------



## Raul-7

Move me down to the CF list please.


----------



## eseb1

Hi, Proud new owner of a HIS 5770 with the second version of the cooler (The one with the heat pipes).


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Here's a snap of ATITool running for 93 mins with clocks 1010 core 1400 ram.

I could drop the fan to maybe 60% but currently the room temp is like 24c and it gets a bit warm.

Better when I get water on it.










Nice and stable as it is.. Might be able to go higher, but not pushed it yet.

ATi Tool? LOL, try Furmark dude.

Haven't seen one 5770 with RAM sinks on the back of the card. Instantly stabilized my RAM at 1445mhz. I suggest everyone do this, even at stock. RAM this fast needs cooling. Period.

Then again, I am anal about cooling. In every way possible. Heh, a fan starts whining, it gets greased and if it hasn't improved 100% it gets chucked. Cannot stand unnecessary fan noise.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
ATi Tool? LOL, try Furmark dude.

Link to download Furmark for win7 64-bit, please.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Link to download Furmark for win7 64-bit, please.

LiNx

BTW, love your quote. Epic.


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eseb1* 
Hi, Proud new owner of a HIS 5770 with the second version of the cooler (The one with the heat pipes).

i have the same his 5770 card as you







, and i would like to join the club







.
will be going xfire soon when i save up for another card, gave 2nd one to bro


----------



## phaseshift

just a heads up I've got two 5770 up for sale in the video section for some of you guys that want to crossfire or just looking to get one


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-152-99-w.html

^
Just wanted to let everyone know about this deal, the cards aren't reference PCB, have the V2 cooler, are single slot, and only support Dual Crossfire X (It doesn't support Tri-Fire or Quad-Fire) but there cheap, and 5770's none the less. Comes to $288 for a Crossfire setup in the end, and 2 x 5770's are slightly faster than a 5850 (And faster than a 5870 in a few scenarios)


----------



## Karlz3r

^
Are you sure that they're single slot, because the pictures show them being dual slot (and the v2 cooler version is dual).


----------



## T D

It's dual slot. It just doesn't have a cover over the 2nd slot.


----------



## Audi-Quattro

I just got my XFX 5770 and wanted to know if it should be ok to overclock to 950/1300 at 60% fan speed using catalyst center. I am new to GPU overclocking so any tips would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Audi-Quattro* 
I just got my XFX 5770 and wanted to know if it should be ok to overclock to 950/1300 at 60% fan speed using catalyst center. I am new to GPU overclocking so any tips would be great!

Thanks!

Nobody can say exactly how far an individual GPU will be able to overclock. So I'd recommend following the guide here.


----------



## GOTFrog

and keep reading it till you hit the custom fan profile post, it's a nice read


----------



## Liselotte

Asus 5770 card @ stock.


----------



## maximus20895

I just got mine, but I have to wait for my case and PSU to come before I install it. I am coming from an old 9700 pro


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus20895*


I just got mine, but I have to wait for my case and PSU to come before I install it. I am coming from an old 9700 pro










You can still use that card for PhysiX!!! Along side your ATi.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...sx-single.html


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


You can still use that card for PhysiX!!! Along side your ATi.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...sx-single.html


No he can't. Need nVidia 8k series or higher for PhysX.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


No he can't. Need nVidia 8k series or higher for PhysX.


Doh!!! Reading with my eye's closed!!! It said 9700 pro but i saw 9600 GT!!! Ill try to open my eyes next time!!!


----------



## maximus20895

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


You can still use that card for PhysiX!!! Along side your ATi.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...sx-single.html


I don't even know what Physix is. I just got back into the computer scene. The last time I knew alot was when P4s were popular. Thanks for the recomendation. I'll look into it.

Would it be worth buying another video card for it? I mean a cheap one that's compatible?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus20895*


I don't even know what Physix is. I just got back into the computer scene. The last time I knew alot was when P4s were popular. Thanks for the recomendation. I'll look into it.

Would it be worth buying another video card for it? I mean a cheap one that's compatible?


I my opinion, no. Theres only a handful of games that support it, and the effect is something I can easily live without.


----------



## remixed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Nobody can say exactly how far an individual GPU will be able to overclock. So I'd recommend following the guide here.


Just registered because I've run into a bit of a problem overclocking my 5770.

I have the Asus version with the v2 cooler. I'm taking the steps shown in the thread that I quoted but after increasing my core clock by 10mhz (850-->860), I get a BUNCH of artifacts. Not sure as to what is going on and any help would be great.

If it matters, I'm also using a Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.9ghz. Did the overclock simply by upping the multiplier and setting the voltage at 1.4v. Ran Prime95 for 12 hours and everything checked out alright.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *remixed* 
Just registered because I've run into a bit of a problem overclocking my 5770.

I have the Asus version with the v2 cooler. I'm taking the steps shown in the thread that I quoted but after increasing my core clock by 10mhz (850-->860), I get a BUNCH of artifacts. Not sure as to what is going on and any help would be great.

If it matters, I'm also using a Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.9ghz. Did the overclock simply by upping the multiplier and setting the voltage at 1.4v. Ran Prime95 for 12 hours and everything checked out alright.

Can you overclock the GPU memory leaving the core at stock now?
It could just be a driver issue, however it may also mean that your card is simply not a very good clocker.


----------



## xstalker

i got a problem with my powercolor 5770 v1

in crysis warhead and streetfighter 4










x3 720
2gb ddr3


----------



## Karlz3r

Looks like it's artifacting, it could be a driver issue (or an issue with the clocks), try different drivers.


----------



## xstalker

@karlz
ok im going to uninstall my current driver 9.12


----------



## Karlz3r

Try out these 9.11 drivers at http://www.filehippo.com/download_at...st_vista/6561/ < the one linked are to 32bit Vista, you can download the 64 bit ones if you have 64 bit OS (Vista drivers work for W7 as well).

Is there any chance that you had a Nvidia card before in that setup? If so, you need to do sweep away any leftovers.









Quote:



Easiest method below.
D/L Driver Cleaner Pro or Driver Sweeper and install it.
1) R/Click My Computer
2) Select Manage> Device Manager
3) Expand Display Adapter> R/Click NVIDIA GeForce xxxx/ATI Radeon xxxx
4) Select Uninstall> Confirm Device Removal> OK
5) Restart Computer
6) Enter Safe Mode..Tap F8 during Post
7) Once in Safe Mode> Run Driver Cleaner Pro or Driver Sweeper > Select nVidia (not nForceChipset/For ATI select ATI, ATI CCC, ATI WMD)> start Cleaning
8) Do step 7 Twice with Driver Cleaner Pro - With Driver Sweeper do it once.
9) Restart Computer> Cancel out of New Found Hardware Wizard
10) Navigate to the Location of your Drivers and Install.


If that doesn't work either, you might need to RMA your card.
Also, please fill in your system specs at "User CP".


----------



## xstalker

shoot why do i have nvidia physc in my program? uninstalling


----------



## stetsonaw

Anybody running triple screens off one card? If so, how does it run?


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xstalker*


shoot why do i have nvidia physc in my program? uninstalling


It gets installed with some games. It'll be CPU Physx it's using and you shouldn't uninstall it.
It's the Nvidia *drivers* you need to sweep.


----------



## xstalker

@TD and karl
im finish reformat my pc
its same. its not yet fix.
this having that box


----------



## mtcn77

The game files could be corrupted. If the games run decent at first, you could try increasing fan speed ,or the ventilation in your case.


----------



## Bunneh

new egg-cooled 5770 at 940/1360

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wkmcz/


----------



## [email protected]'D

BANG...Bit the bullet and ordered my second 5770. I couldn't get my hands on an ASUS one all out of stock, soo I went for second best MSI. Should have it a few days after new year


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


BANG...Bit the bullet and ordered my second 5770. I couldn't get my hands on an ASUS one all out of stock, soo I went for second best MSI. Should have it a few days after new year











Congrats. I did too. Just bought a Vapor-X 5770 to fit along my modded V2. I figured the Vapor-X would be the closest card to keep up with my current one as far as speeds go.


----------



## Fatty Beef

woah your taxes are over 10% are you sure you dont live in chicago?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


woah your taxes are over 10% are you sure you dont live in chicago?


This is England we pay 15% VAT and on the first of Jan will be back upto 17.5%!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
This is England we pay 15% VAT and on the first of Jan will be back upto 17.5%!!!

That seriously has to be robbery or something


----------



## Lord Xeb

I would like to update my OC to 1030/1400 please.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That seriously has to be robbery or something









Yep that is what our Goverment is all about!!! It was 17.5% and always has been untill this melt down with the banks so they dropped it to 15% to get people spending. I am a Civil servant they have now took away all our budget to pay for there mistakes and are trying to get rid of some of us then take money from one's who stay plus putting the price of everything we need to live up!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Congrats. I did too. Just bought a Vapor-X 5770 to fit along my modded V2. I figured the Vapor-X would be the closest card to keep up with my current one as far as speeds go.

Ohh yea sweet, you got the vp-x yet or just ordered it? And The MSI one I ordered was pictured s a rv.1 but said for illustration purposes only so will probs be a rv.2, *fingers crossed* they send me a rv.1

Edit.. Yeah Just checked and I ordered MSI R5770-*PM2D1G*....Which is either the rv.1 or rv.2








And not R5770-*PMD1G* which is the new revision which I hate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That seriously has to be robbery or something









And haha you get used to it


----------



## ferhat

hi im going to buy a 5770 but i still dont know which brand i should chose i was thinking of the Sapphire HD5770 or the Sapphire HD5770 Vapor-X


----------



## mtcn77

Hello Ferhat, they are all the same^^.


----------



## ferhat

yeah oke but shall i get the one with vapor-x or without


----------



## mtcn77

I use mine 970/1445 with no voltage increase, 1030/1445 with voltage at 1.25v. Mine is tul vtx 3d and the cheapest I could find. One forum user I have seen has a sapphire vapor-x with 1090/1445 speeds at 1.25v. Not a big premium imho. The quality is almost the same I guess.


----------



## xz1817z

Finally i hope the image is up..


----------



## stetsonaw

^^ it is.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
I use mine *970/1445 with no voltage increase*, 1030/1445 with voltage at 1.25v. Mine is tul vtx 3d and the cheapest I could find. One forum user I have seen has a sapphire vapor-x with 1090/1445 speeds at 1.25v. Not a big premium imho. The quality is almost the same I guess.

Proof?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Proof?

This. ^
I am in serious doubt that any of these cards can hit a 1445 memory without some kind of mod or extra cooling. Mine doesn't even hit that and i have voided the warranty up an down trying to get it that far.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
This. ^
I am in serious doubt that any of these cards can hit a 1445 memory without some kind of mod or extra cooling. Mine doesn't even hit that and i have voided the warranty up an down trying to get it that far.

Check this out... Look at the bottom left hand side of the screen...

1.1Ghz Core Freq. And 1475Mhz Memory...



*BTW, Does ANYONE know the difference of The NEW BIOS that one can download and install on the SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 5770 Website page???*


----------



## hans030390

In case anyone was wondering, the Zalman VF900 cooler fits/works very well with the 5770. Major drop in temperatures compared to the V1 cooler. I used to hit 75-80C on load, but now it's staying around 65...70 tops. Definitely should allow me to OC further (raise the voltage).

Though at my house, I'm averaging 56-57 on load. It's also very cold here in the winter. Haha.

However, the V1 cooler had a heatsink for the front RAM which also had a small thermal pad on the following (circled in red):



The VF900 obviously does not include cooling for this (though it does for all the RAM). I don't believe the V2 cooler included cooling for it either, so I'm wondering if this will be an issue...?


----------



## mtcn77

Mastiffman, what bios do you use? The asus one doesn't let the memories be clocked higher than 1445mhz. I would seriously find and use yours if you tell me.

Contagion, how do you know your memories don't clock that high? Is it furmark ,or are you using the original bios? I use Asus bios to get this far. I just clock them 1445 and they work at that.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
1.1Ghz Core Freq. And 1475Mhz Memory...



Yes because that picture isn't too hard to read


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Yes because that picture isn't too hard to read


^this
Open up GPU-Z to verify b/c I am thinking you just adjusted the sliders and didn't apply. Plus the picture is way to small, blow it up a bit!


----------



## GOTFrog

I think I killed mine, was running GPUtool stability test 1035/1350 1.25V when my temps wet from 65C to 100 in less than a few sec. and my moniter turned off like sleep mode but they wouldn't come bavk on.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
Mastiffman, what bios do you use? The asus one doesn't let the memories be clocked higher than 1445mhz. I would seriously find and use yours if you tell me.

Contagion, how do you know your memories don't clock that high? Is it furmark ,or are you using the original bios? I use Asus bios to get this far. I just clock them 1445 and they work at that.

I have the Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 and I'm using the Original Bios that came with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
^this
Open up GPU-Z to verify b/c I am thinking you just adjusted the sliders and didn't apply. Plus the picture is way to small, *blow it up a bit*!

CLICK ON IT DUDE!!!!! THEN View in Full Screen. I ran a fricken 3DMark 06 Run with it too!!! Don't hate brother....

I've had my memory as high as 1500mhz....







Plus, Show me a Stock 5770 that can get a 3DMark 06 score like... NOT in CF!


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I have the Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 and I'm using the Original Bios that came with it.

CLICK ON IT DUDE!!!!! THEN View in Full Screen. I ran a fricken 3DMark 06 Run with it too!!! Don't hate brother....

I've had my memory as high as 1500mhz....







Plus, Show me a Stock 5770 that can get a 3DMark 06 score like... NOT in CF!

I am not hating dude. It's just I am at work on a 1680X1050 Dell monitor and when I clicked and opened the picture (yes I full screened it) all I saw was blurry words, and mostly all but the sliders I could make out. Everything else in that pic IMO is irrelevant cause you can't see the damn thing! Hold on, wait I just found my magnifying glass BRB looking again.


----------



## Mastiffman

LOL Sorry about that. It's real though Man! I swear. I'm not one to say stuff to make people believe me. For one, I don't really Care, if people believe me or not. And two, I have no reason to lie. I'm here to help people out and brain storm the things that I can't totally figure out...


----------



## Seanicy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


LOL Sorry about that. It's real though Man! I swear. I'mnot one to say stuff to make people believe me. For one, I don't relaly Care if people believe me or not. And two, I have no reason to lie. I'm here to help people out and brain stormt he things that I can't totally figure out...


You should validate the card then like you did your CPU. Casue if it wasn't me or Foxy it would of been some one else. Also those clocks are great BTW good job!








I just sent back my MSI 5770, I think I got a bad card. I have a 3D setup and am using the www.iz3d.com drivers on a 3D ready DLP. So when ever I went to enable the 3D my card was artifacting like crazy on stock clocks, and when I tried to OC the card there was no head room, and just kept artifacting. So I sent it back and am waiting for my $$ so I can grab a 5850 cause I think the 128bit memory is holding back the 3D.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seanicy* 
You should validate the card then like you did your CPU. Casue if it wasn't me or Foxy it would of been some one else. Also those clocks are great BTW good job!








I just sent back my MSI 5770, I think I got a bad card. I have a 3D setup and am using the www.iz3d.com drivers on a 3D ready DLP. So when ever I went to enable the 3D my card was artifacting like crazy on stock clocks, and when I tried to OC the card there was no head room, and just kept artifacting. So I sent it back and am waiting for my $$ so I can grab a 5850 cause I think the 128bit memory is holding back the 3D.

You know, I ordered an MSI card and I thouht that it was the V1 9Which was what I wanted at the time) but when I found out that it was the V2 I rejected the shipment when it came. So then i started reserching and got one the Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 and it maxes out at like 60-62*C while gaming @ those high (mostly a little under) clocks with my Fan at 65-70%...

I want to get another one.

Thanks. That seems like a good idea. I just don't have the money right for that. I saw AVATAR at an IMAX 3D Theater and it was AWESOME!!! My father as a 50 inch Samsung DLP that is 3D Enabled. I woner if I could just get the Card for ahis PC and they could run it that way.

Also, do you think that the difference in Drivers may have had an issue with the DLP and MSI together which was causing the Artifacts? Just a thought...

For some reason I keep getting an error with MSI afterburner saying that
"MSI Componenets are expired, missing or corrupted." and it won't let me start it to increase my votls anymore. I was going to get you that Validation....

What do you think is going on?

*EDIT:* Fixed that above with the help from a couple of you guys with the same idea! Thanks!

Okay here is my Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 OC With the Original BIOS and Using the AMD GPU Tool and MSI Aft.Brnr.

GPU Core @ 1105Mhz (Will be going higher) @ 1.337v
GRam Freq. @ 1425mhz (Lower this being that it seemed that it didn't really ad much at all.)

GPU-Z Validation. For ya guys.



3DMark06 Run with CPU @3.8(Stock Voltage) CPU-NB @ 2.6 (1.25v, not a big OC there I have it stable at 3.0ghz @ 1.40v) and DRam @ 1600 CL6-7-7-21-27-1T @ 2.01v (Stock Volts for this ram are 2.0-2.05v)

remember to click on the top of this image to enlarge it..


----------



## maximus20895

is there any advantage/disadvantage of taking the plastic egg off of the v2 cooler?


----------



## muledeer

I want to join







Man, these cards are amazing for the price. I'm foaming at the mouth waiting to get another one for x-fire goodness







I must admit I was bummed when I ordered the card because I bricked my 285 and this was the best I could afford. But to my surprise this little thing is a beast. I can't imagine what x-fire will be like









http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus20895* 
is there any advantage/disadvantage of taking the plastic egg off of the v2 cooler?

I don't know about that but I do know that the Eggs are Better and Quieter. I also know that the VAPOR-X are BAFM's!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muledeer* 
I want to join







Man, these cards are amazing for the price. I'm foaming at the mouth waiting to get another one for x-fire goodness







I must admit I was bummed when I ordered the card because I bricked my 285 and this was the best I could afford. But to my surprise this little thing is a beast. I can't imagine what x-fire will be like









The word is that they scale VERY well! Like 75-80%+!

So adding a second card in CF will give you 75-80%+ more of a Graphics card score than with just one. Not 75-80% of your total score... IIRC, that's how it works and I'm wanting another one. Possible Water Blocks too!


----------



## maximus20895

The vapor X isn't that much better. Some of the upgrades are a quieter fan, a little bit better cooling and 860 mhz instead of 850.

You can easily OC the stock 5770 to outperform that. I wouldn't think it's worth the extra money. Idk..


----------



## xquisit

How come when I try to change EnableUnofficialOverclocking to 1, and click save <it says access is denied>?

I am running windows 7 64bit, and my MSI AfterBurner says I have Drivers 8.14.10.0716 (does this mean I don't have the 9.12 Catalyst, I thought I DL'd 'em?)


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 
I would also use afterburner for a fan control utility. HUGE difference in temps when you adjust the fan curve, at least on the V1 batmobiles

Can you show us what your fan curve looks like (Graph)?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
LiNx

BTW, love your quote. Epic.

Thanks ;]


----------



## dixson01974

Sign me up. CF Saphire HD5770 v.2 1000/1400 @ 1.225v.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus20895*


The vapor X isn't that much better. Some of the upgrades are a quieter fan, a little bit better cooling and 860 mhz instead of 850.

You can easily OC the stock 5770 to outperform that. I wouldn't think it's worth the extra money. Idk..


 The vapor Chamber is some sweet technology my friend.... They're whta maybe 5-10 bucks more for an extra 5+ degrees Celcius.

Check out my Siggy. And how would you know that there not "that much better". You don't own one. I'm not knocking you fro not having one but you can't say that they're not that good if you've never experienced one... They Idle at stocks clocks and fans @ 31-32*C

My 4870 was like 44*C with fans at 60+%


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


How come when I try to change EnableUnofficialOverclocking to 1, and click save <it says access is denied>?

I am running windows 7 64bit, and my MSI AfterBurner says I have Drivers 8.14.10.0716 (does this mean I don't have the 9.12 Catalyst, I thought I DL'd 'em?)


Have you closed Afterburner before you save the config file?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Have you closed Afterburner before you save the config file?


It's not going to work wit that card is all! It has to be an MSI Card IIRC....


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


It's not going to work wit that card is all! It has to be an MSI Card IIRC....










Afterburner is vendor independent.


----------



## xquisit

So how do I get it to save? I don't know why it says access denied =\\


----------



## T D

Exit Afterburner. Like I said. Closing the window isn't enough, you have to exit it from the system tray or kill it in task manager.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
Exit Afterburner. Like I said. Closing the window isn't enough, you have to exit it from the system tray or kill it in task manager.

That doesn't work, but + rep for trying!

=I got an error that it needs some sort of administrator permission.

So I moved the .cfg to my desktop, and changed it there. Then put it back.

Now let's hope I can get past 960+ mem clock.

How do I get a working version of 3DMark06 for Windows 7 64-bit?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Afterburner is vendor independent.


 yeah but it MAY not work with Non reference PCB's

LOOK!

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=311595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


That doesn't work, but + rep for trying!

=I got an error that it needs some sort of administrator permission.

So I moved the .cfg to my desktop, and changed it there. Then put it back.

Now let's hope I can get past 960+ mem clock.

How do I get a working version of 3DMark06 for Windows 7 64-bit?


 Check out the notes on this option in "Read Me Text File".

"Please take a note that *unofficial overclocking methods are not supported either by AMD or by MSI*, so unlock and use it at your own risk"

not trying to be pesimistic. Just trying to help you avoid anymore headache!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


yeah but it MAY not work with Non reference PCB's

LOOK!

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=311595

Check out the notes on this option in "Read Me Text File".

"Please take a note that *unofficial overclocking methods are not supported either by AMD or by MSI*, so unlock and use it at your own risk"

not trying to be pesimistic. Just trying to help you avoid anymore headache!


Well, don't I have a double-lifetime warranty?

Shouldn't I be squeezing as much juice as possible, if I don't mind sending these bad boys in if they get hurt (which I hope they don't)?

C'mon, I spent $320 on my Crossfire setup! I deserve to fool around, because my original i7 920 build had two $580 GPUs in it. Talk about over-kill


----------



## Mastiffman

What is wrong with using the AMD GPU Tool? Doesn't it work for Both GPU Cards?


----------



## GOTFrog

xquisit, just right click on the file, go the properties, security tab. click on users, edit permissions to full control for all users. apply changes retry saving file

Thats what I did for that issue. had it too


----------



## TheOcelot

XFX 5770







I love this thing!

This is the exact one I have:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-447-_-Product


----------



## Dilyn

Working on overclocking this bad boy atm.

Probably not a good idea to do it this late at night when people are trying to sleep, 'cus the fans on these things are so loud XD
But hey, it's fun









Currently sitting at 900/1200, 69C max at 80% fan speed.
When should I worry about temps? Anything past 80C to me is just a no go zone, so I'll be staying under that as much as possible.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


yeah but it MAY not work with Non reference PCB's

LOOK!

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=311595

Check out the notes on this option in "Read Me Text File".

"Please take a note that *unofficial overclocking methods are not supported either by AMD or by MSI*, so unlock and use it at your own risk"

not trying to be pesimistic. Just trying to help you avoid anymore headache!


That's just your typical disclaimer that says AMD or MSI are not entitled to fix what you break. It should work for any GPU, the only thing that may not work with a non-reference PCB is the voltage adjustment due to a vendor using a different VRM setup.


----------



## dp28688

mines on the way went with XFX HD-577X-ZNFC, the asus was out of stock for while and got sick of waiting. Of course i got email notification of it back in stock few hours after my order was processed.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


That's just your typical disclaimer that says AMD or MSI are not entitled to fix what you break. It should work for any GPU, the only thing that may not work with a non-reference PCB is the voltage adjustment due to a vendor using a different VRM setup.


Okay.

So if I were to go into that cfg file, Change the 0 to a 1 and then save it, I should technically be able to go Past 960 using Afterburner ONLY? I can already change my Voltages.

Which brings up another question that I have....

If one doesn't have the MSI version of this card, is it ONLY possible to change the voltage by .013v increments? Mine won't do any other


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Okay.

So if I were to go into that cfg file, Change the 0 to a 1 and then save it, I should technically be able to go Past 960 using Afterburner ONLY? I can already change my Voltages.

Which brings up another question that I have....

If one doesn't have the MSI version of this card, is it ONLY possible to change the voltage by .013v increments? Mine won't do any other


To your first question, yes









The seconds, I don't know as I don't have a compatible card


----------



## Hexa

Am I really going to see that big a difference in my 5770 that should be here anyday now over my old failing 8800gtx?

People said I would see a pretty big increase but after looking at some reviews online I'm kinda dissapointed at what the card does.

Will I be able to max games at 1680x1050?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


Am I really going to see that big a difference in my 5770 that should be here anyday now over my old failing 8800gtx?

People said I would see a pretty big increase but after looking at some reviews online I'm kinda dissapointed at what the card does.

Will I be able to max games at 1680x1050?


8800GTX=9800GTX which = 4830

5770=4870 win some lose some. Either way, replace a card thats failing.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


8800GTX=9800GTX which = 4830

5770=4870 win some lose some. Either way, replace a card thats failing.


So this card I ordered is actually worse then my 8800GTX? If the 8800gtx was brand new?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


So this card I ordered is actually worse then my 8800GTX? If the 8800gtx was brand new?


but we have dx11


----------



## Hexa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


but we have dx11


I could care less about DX 11. I could care less about dx10. Windows XP FTW!

I'm so depressed now. I was looking forward to getting this card. Thought it'd be alittle better at least.

Glad it's just a card to hold me over till I build a new rig all together.


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


So this card I ordered is actually worse then my 8800GTX? If the 8800gtx was brand new?


4870~=5770>4830~=8800GTX>8800GT

So it's not worse lol.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


8800GTX=9800GTX which = 4830

5770=4870 win some lose some. Either way, replace a card thats failing.


Wrong a 9800GTX is a 8800GTS 512mb rebrand. The 8800GTX is actually fater than a 9800GTX. Basically the 5770 performs marginally better than the 8800GTX.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


So this card I ordered is actually worse then my 8800GTX? If the 8800gtx was brand new?


LOLWUT? No, its quite a lot better. A 8800GTX is the performance of a crummy 4830. The 5770 is as fast as the higher end 4870 and has a 40nm core.

5770=4870 (Win some lose some)=GTX 260 (Win some lose some)


----------



## Dilyn

And monitor size is affected most by the amount of RAM on the card, not its power.

So you should be able to max your monitor resolution if you've got a gig of RAM on the card, easy


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And monitor size is affected most by the amount of RAM on the card, not its power.

So you should be able to max your monitor resolution if you've got a gig of RAM on the card, easy









Should? I have a 24" 1080p Monitor that I play games on... Maxed!


----------



## xquisit

1280x1040
CF 5770 1002/1402 1.237v
FPS:65
SCORE:1626
Full screen test, everything default. Using applications AF/AA in CC. Highest temp reached was 69*C.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


To your first question, yes









The seconds, I don't know as I don't have a compatible card










Okay, I've changed the 0 to a 1 and saved it. STILL no change in Max frequencies... What now? Is there a special order that it needs be done in?

i.e. open the Afterburner, open the file, save the setting to 1, close the file, close afternurner, reopen afterburner? Anything like that or it doesn't matter?

Can someone figure this out DANG IT! LOLOL:swearing:


----------



## [email protected]'D

Can I be updated to Crossfire now..recieved my MSI R5770 rv.1 In the post like 10 mins ago, wasn't expecting it for another few days. Was quiet happy it was a rv.1 aswell



















I will take/upload more pics once its in my rig









And Can I possibly smell a Dirt2 Freebie aswell


----------



## newpc

i got the HIS 5770 and my card only has 1 dvi port and hdmi and display? others have 2 dvi ports?

what do i do if i want to connect 2 monitors?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newpc*


i got the HIS 5770 and my card only has 1 dvi port and hdmi and display? others have 2 dvi ports?

what do i do if i want to connect 2 monitors?


HDMI to DVI dongle

















Similar to this^^


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Okay, I've changed the 0 to a 1 and saved it. STILL no change in Max frequencies... What now? Is there a special order that it needs be done in?

i.e. open the Afterburner, open the file, save the setting to 1, close the file, close afternurner, reopen afterburner? Anything like that or it doesn't matter?

Can someone figure this out DANG IT! LOLOL:swearing:

You need to make sure afterburner is fully closed (even from the systray) before editing the file. Should you not be on an administrator account you will need to take ownership of the file. I find this way the best way to do this.


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
HDMI to DVI dongle

















Similar to this^^

cheers bud


----------



## [email protected]'D

It is in....
not the best pic stupid camera


----------



## Bunneh

I've been getting vpu errors with 940/1360 and when I went to test with gputool I was getting artifacting( even though games would run for maybe an hour before just crashing in Borderlands, I even ran unigine for 5 hrs without vpu recoveries strangely?).

I eventually found through dozens of hours of testing 910/1300 being stable, anything above this became unstable.

No amount of extra voltage would affect stability for the cpu/memory.

Would Flashing my bios to the asus 5770 v2 bios do anything to allow more overclocking? Or am I screwed with this card?

My Idles are 33c, full load 52c with 910/1300.

(sapphire 5770 version 2.)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunneh* 
I've been getting vpu errors with 940/1360 and when I went to test with gputool I was getting artifacting( even though games would run for maybe an hour before just crashing in Borderlands, I even ran unigine for 5 hrs without vpu recoveries strangely?).

I eventually found through dozens of hours of testing 910/1300 being stable, anything above this became unstable.

No amount of extra voltage would affect stability for the cpu/memory.

Would Flashing my bios to the asus 5770 v2 bios do anything to allow more overclocking? Or am I screwed with this card?

My Idles are 33c, full load 52c with 910/1300.

(sapphire 5770 version 2.)

Same results as you on my Sapphire 5770 v1. Get MAJOR screen artifacting at 960, but highest load temps with Furmark (after five minutes) are 77C with the jet engine -I mean- fan on 100%.









I could probably settle for slightly lower, but it's so much fun









If you really want to push your card, you could flash the BIOS. Not sure on how to do it as I've never done it before, though.


----------



## Visceral

Ok, pretty much because of this thread I've forgone the 4890 and ordered this 5770:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-355-_-Product

Please God tell me It's going to make a nice upgrade from my old 8800gts 640.

I figure once it's overclocked, it should be a solid card.


----------



## Dilyn

5770 should beat the 8800 GTS.
Huge improvement over my 9800GT anyways









Although the 4890 is a more powerful card than this, the 5770 scales epically with CrossFire. I believe someone said somewhere around 70-80% performance increase? Dunno if it's all that believable, but that's pretty epic!

That Asus should overclock really well, as you can do voltage tweaks without having to flash to a different BIOS for the card. Yay simplicity...


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
5770 should beat the 8800 GTS.
Huge improvement over my 9800GT anyways









Although the 4890 is a more powerful card than this, the 5770 scales epically with CrossFire. I believe someone said somewhere around 70-80% performance increase? Dunno if it's all that believable, but that's pretty epic!

That Asus should overclock really well, as you can do voltage tweaks without having to flash to a different BIOS for the card. Yay simplicity...

On the subject of crossfire, anyone know of a good Core 2 Quad MB that has Crossfire and does cpu overclocking well?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visceral* 
On the subject of crossfire, anyone know of a good Core 2 Quad MB that has Crossfire and does cpu overclocking well?

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P?

LGA 775 overclocking god right there









2x PCIe x16 slots. Looking to get one if I can sell my board or if I somehow come into a hundred some-odd dollars and buy it


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visceral* 
On the subject of crossfire, anyone know of a good Core 2 Quad MB that has Crossfire and does cpu overclocking well?

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P is the best bet. It's a great board for overclocking and great value too.


----------



## Coldharbour

Where can we download the latest drivers? I can't find it on the AMD website? does anyone have a link? I am recieving 20 fps in crysis with two of these CF does anyone have any input on why my fps is so low? 1920x1080 is my res, I am running natural mod 4xaa all settings are on Very High. I havent overclocked yet.

Thanks!


----------



## AMOCO

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx


----------



## fenwaypark04

i have a xfx 5770 XD


----------



## Volvo

I'd like to ask..
If my 5770 happens to blow up (TOUCH WOOD!!!)
Or if there is a need for me to RMA it, is there any possibility left that I will get the one with the original cooler back? AKA Batmobile
The 2nd Gen cooler looks cheap, feels cheap, lacks Batstyle and just doesn't make that satisfying fan noise.








Not to mention, hot air goes back into your case.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


I'd like to ask..
If my 5770 happens to blow up (TOUCH WOOD!!!)
Or if there is a need for me to RMA it, is there any possibility left that I will get the one with the original cooler back? AKA Batmobile
The 2nd Gen cooler looks cheap, feels cheap, lacks Batstyle and just doesn't make that satisfying fan noise.








Not to mention, hot air goes back into your case.


 Most likely not!

Actually tests show that the V2 Heatsink and Fan Cool better and the difference in case temps ins't even a full degree celcius! Not mush to wory abuot in that case... The VAPOR-X's are even better!!!

On Another Note:

*ENBLING UNOFFICIAL OVERCLOCKING in MSI AfterBurner*

I attemped this and asked advice from some people and didn't really get a straight answer as to steps. So I indulged myself to figure it out.

I also wanted to inform those of you having issues enabling the "unofficial Overclocking" feature in the MSIafterburner Program for convenience of NOT having to use Both the AMD GPU Tool (to change the frequency) AND MSI Afterburner (Just for the voltage). And to try this Before Flashing the BIOS like some are attempting, when the issue really may only be taking the right steps to change the .cfg file and saving it properly...

Here are instructions on how to do so. Make sure that you follow step #4. Otherwise it won't work!

1.) Open the MSIAfterburner.cfg with Notepad
2.) Change the "enable unofficial overclocking" Value of 0 to 1.
3.) Select "File" and select "Save as".
4.) When the save window pops up select "All Files" in the "Save as type" box and save!
It wil ask you to confirm the "Overwrite of the file" Select "yes".

You are done and should be able to Use ONLY MSI Afterburner to overclock your ATI Series Card past the max CCC Frequency!

Have fun!!!


----------



## pewpewlazer

VAPOR-X worth it? May or may not build a WC loop for the GPU. Volt modding the card for sure. I'm fed up with 5850 pricing and have the itch to play with something new. Really regret selling my other 4850









Hopefully I'll join this club when I wake up.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


VAPOR-X worth it? May or may not build a WC loop for the GPU. Volt modding the card for sure. I'm fed up with 5850 pricing and have the itch to play with something new. Really regret selling my other 4850









Hopefully I'll join this club when I wake up.


Oh yeah! It runs pretty darn cool and Quiet! OCs pretty nice as well!

NO need for a volt mod with MSI Afterburner, unless you want more VOlts than 1.35v.

I would love to put my Card in my Water Loop. Just ordered A larger Rad and Fans so maybe this year! Getting another VAPOR-X 5770 fro CF soon as well!


----------



## pewpewlazer

Of course I want more than 1.35v







Vmem wouldn't hurt either... but no one has found it yet AFAIK.

Adding a second later on is certainly in the cards. I'm sure AvP and BC2 won't run all that great in DX11 1080p on a single 5770.


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

Add me to the cf list ill post pics of my cards when i get home

1.diamond v2
2.vapor-x v2

There will be trifire comeing up very very soon


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xstalker*


@TD and karl
im finish reformat my pc
its same. its not yet fix.
this having that box



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xstalker*


i got a problem with my powercolor 5770 v1

in crysis warhead and streetfighter 4










x3 720
2gb ddr3


Some people here tend to give bad advice, wasting your time.

That is RAM corruption. You're video card's RAM is shot. RMA it.

Also, like I said to another forum member. I doubt 90% or more of these clocks you're reporting are actually stable. 2 ways to test. Furmark, then a insanely high fps screen. WoW login screen is perfect. See if your cards can last through 2 hours of these. Doubt it. Mine didn't at various clock speeds. WoW login screen even trumping Furmark for a stability test. Have to find a median between the two. I don't know if people accept non stable overclocks. But I don't, defeats the purpose of OC'ing.


----------



## jacedaface

A little help please?

When i start a game and you have the start video and level ending video's... I tend to get flickers of lines verticle across my screen. But seems fine in game play, i have done the old uninstall all video drivers, safe mode sweep, fresh install. Happens with or with out overclock with or without crossfire. Only thing left to try i guess is switch the cards around and see if the display one is defective but i cant be bovered right now.

Edit: PS fine in Blueray, DVD or AVI playing films... its a gaming thing only.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Most likely not!

Actually tests show that the V2 Heatsink and Fan Cool better and the difference in case temps ins't even a full degree celcius! Not mush to wory abuot in that case... The VAPOR-X's are even better!!!

On Another Note:

*ENBLING UNOFFICIAL OVERCLOCKING in MSI AfterBurner*

I attemped this and asked advice from some people and didn't really get a straight answer as to steps. So I indulged myself to figure it out.

I also wanted to inform those of you having issues enabling the "unofficial Overclocking" feature in the MSIafterburner Program for convenience of NOT having to use Both the AMD GPU Tool (to change the frequency) AND MSI Afterburner (Just for the voltage). And to try this Before Flashing the BIOS like some are attempting, when the issue really may only be taking the right steps to change the .cfg file and saving it properly...

Here are instructions on how to do so. Make sure that you follow step #4. Otherwise it won't work!

1.) Open the MSIAfterburner.cfg with Notepad
2.) Change the "enable unofficial overclocking" Value of 0 to 1.
3.) Select "File" and select "Save as".
4.) When the save window pops up select "All Files" in the "Save as type" box and save!
It wil ask you to confirm the "Overwrite of the file" Select "yes".

You are done and should be able to Use ONLY MSI Afterburner to overclock your ATI Series Card past the max CCC Frequency!

Have fun!!!

Sad thing is, my 5770's an ASUS. I just hope it doesn't blow up.


----------



## Volvo

The v2 coolers are plain fugly.


----------



## amstech

Sweet!


----------



## Visceral

Having trouble getting my asus 5770 stable at 1050/1400 at 1.25 or higher volts. Should I be setting the fan to run at 100% if I'm overclocking?


----------



## Bunneh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visceral* 
Having trouble getting my asus 5770 stable at 1050/1400 at 1.25 or higher volts. Should I be setting the fan to run at 100% if I'm overclocking?

just set up a custom fan profile in msi afterburner.










You can also click the profiles tab and save default clock to 1 and overclock to 2, since I have a gaming keyboard I setup a macro for each and use default clocks when not gaming which automatically put me back to 157/300 and less heat.


----------



## xquisit

My two sexy XFX HD 5770 Juniper-X's


----------



## Kjekse

Write me up on teh list, I have 1 XFX


----------



## xShishy

Wooh. Got my ASUS 5770







. Submitted my app as well.


----------



## Daney

Thankyou to all the members for keeping this thread going and for signing up!

I have decided to add a gallery to the OP, please PM with the title "5770 Gallery" and send a picture of your setup along with why I should put it on the first post.

Good luck


----------



## 113802

Can you change my times to 1026/1375 I have it 100% stable!

Furmark









GPU-Z
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h9xmc/


----------



## dilmut

I want to buy 2*5770.How are 2*5770 performance on far cry 2 ?


----------



## Contagion

^

__________________________________________________ __________________________________
Far Cry 2 Benchmark 1920x1080 DX10 8xAA Highest Quality Settings

*CF 5770 (stock)*

Avg Framerate - 59.27
Max Framerate - 100.87
Min Framerate - 37.21

*CF 5770 (1000/1400)*

Avg Framerate - 65.72
Max Framerate - 101.37
Min Framerate - 42.49


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

remove me off the list, now going to be rocking a 5850.


----------



## [email protected]'D

ohh and can the op please move me on the list to crossfire as im not running a single card now..Asus 5770 rv.2 and a MSI R5770 rv.1
I think I already showed "proof" but here is "proof" again if I didn't


----------



## Hans2k

Do anyone know if the club3d with red pcb is worse than the black pcb ?


----------



## dilmut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


^

__________________________________________________ __________________________________
Far Cry 2 Benchmark 1920x1080 DX10 8xAA Highest Quality Settings

*CF 5770 (stock)*

Avg Framerate - 59.27
Max Framerate - 100.87
Min Framerate - 37.21

*CF 5770 (1000/1400)*

Avg Framerate - 65.72
Max Framerate - 101.37
Min Framerate - 42.49


Thank you.


----------



## Dilyn

Am I doing something wrong?

My idle temps on my 5770 are around 45-50C with a 60% fan speed. Everyone else I see has it sitting lower than that or has a much lower fan speed.









I mean I'm not that worried by the temps, I'm just wondering why mine seems to sit much hotter than others.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Am I doing something wrong?

My idle temps on my 5770 are around 45-50C with a 60% fan speed. Everyone else I see has it sitting lower than that or has a much lower fan speed.









I mean I'm not that worried by the temps, I'm just wondering why mine seems to sit much hotter than others.

I know the V1 coolers didnt cool as well as V2's.

My top card idle at 31C load at 63C with 55%
Bottom card 24C load 54C with 50%
But i got V2's and a 240mm side window case fan that is almost on top of them.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya I've got a 120mm fan on the side (high speed Yate-Loon).
Should that be an intake or exhaust? Currently have it as an intake.

Really annoys me when I play something like Dragon Age though because the temps were getting into the 70s even though the fan was nearing 80%.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya I've got a 120mm fan on the side (high speed Yate-Loon).
Should that be an intake or exhaust? Currently have it as an intake.

Really annoys me when I play something like Dragon Age though because the temps were getting into the 70s even though the fan was nearing 80%.

Well my fan is an intake fan. But you could try flipping it to see if it makes a difference. Is your fan on top of the card or attach to the case? As the V2 is not fully covered it may see better results from this as the air can get in around the ugly heat pipes better.


----------



## T D

Side should be intake generally, but if it's positioned literally right in front of the GPU with the V2 cooler, you might get better results if it's exhaust.


----------



## Liselotte

***? asus 5770 on newegg deactivate??? i was planning gettin one for cf


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Well my fan is an intake fan. But you could try flipping it to see if it makes a difference. Is your fan on top of the card or attach to the case? As the V2 is not fully covered it may see better results from this as the air can get in around the ugly heat pipes better.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Side should be intake generally, but if it's positioned literally right in front of the GPU with the V2 cooler, you might get better results if it's exhaust.



Was previously an exhaust fan, but then I switched it. Saw a 5C drop I believe? Can't remember did it a couple weeks ago.

It's attached to the case, not sitting on top of the card. 
(Revision 1 card, so no ugly heatsinks







)


----------



## jammo2k5

Finally got it yaya can i join now please


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Was previously an exhaust fan, but then I switched it. Saw a 5C drop I believe? Can't remember did it a couple weeks ago.

It's attached to the case, not sitting on top of the card.
(Revision 1 card, so no ugly heatsinks







)

Well mine may be ugly but at least they are silent and cold! lol


----------



## Visceral

Mines pretty loud. I need to run the fan at 100% at 100% of the time to run at 980/1300 at 1.28 volts. I'm convinced I'm doing something wrong because I've seen much better overclocks on lower volts. Asus 5770 btw.


----------



## Feuer unten

i just got 2 Sapphire 5770's and other than the painfully bad drivers i love them


----------



## Ducimus

Rocking the Sapphire 5770 with their Vapor-X cooling.

Loving the card, hating the drivers!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visceral* 
Mines pretty loud. I need to run the fan at 100% at 100% of the time to run at 980/1300 at 1.28 volts. I'm convinced I'm doing something wrong because I've seen much better overclocks on lower volts. Asus 5770 btw.

V1, or v2? Try 1.175v 1ghz, yes?


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visceral* 
Mines pretty loud. I need to run the fan at 100% at 100% of the time to run at 980/1300 at 1.28 volts. I'm convinced I'm doing something wrong because I've seen much better overclocks on lower volts. Asus 5770 btw.

on my msi 5770 rev1 i did 1000/1380 at 1.27v and i do 1050/1400 now at 1.31v
in game my fan speed has to b 100% so gpu doesnt go over 78c ..yea its pretty loud, wen not in game tho i lower it to around 40% or so


----------



## nexxusty

Update me to 1010/1466 plz Daney. Thanks man. Hows your card coming btw?


----------



## Visceral

At 1.31 I seem to be stable at 1000/1300 but if i try 1400 on the memory, no go. Annoying.

v2 Asus volt tweak by the way.


----------



## Bunneh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Visceral* 
At 1.31 I seem to be stable at 1000/1300 but if i try 1400 on the memory, no go. Annoying.

v2 Asus volt tweak by the way.

I feel your pain, I'm stable at 1.25 1000/1300, But hey; not all memory is created equal, at least the cores overclock good!


----------



## Visceral

Just had a vpu crash after an hour + on Star Trek Online at 1000/1300. Big disappointment with overclocking this one.


----------



## theo.gr

What were your volts?


----------



## xz1817z

question..

what are the rv1 and rv.2 u guys talking about?
where can i find mine?
thanks..^^


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
What were your volts?

1.31 volts. I just can't seem to get stable.


----------



## Daney

Try going up in increments of 20mhz on the memory clock to narrow it down







.

I'll update the user list now


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xz1817z* 
question..

what are the rv1 and rv.2 u guys talking about?
where can i find mine?
thanks..^^

The v1 version is the first version of the 5770, it has the covered cooling that pushes the hot air out of the case. V2 is the one with fat heatpipes and the egg plastic cover on the heatsink, it doesn't push hot air out of the case, although has better gpu cooling potential.


----------



## T D

Has anyone attempted a shroud modification for the V2 cooler? Something like taking the original shroud off and maybe even making one out of cardboard to exhaust the hot air out


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Has anyone attempted a shroud modification for the V2 cooler? Something like taking the original shroud off and maybe even making one out of cardboard to exhaust the hot air out










That's a good idea actually. Why not try it and post back results?







I'll add them to OP if I feel it's a good mod







.


----------



## T D

I don't actually have a V2 cooler but it would be interesting to see the results lol.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

hmm... im thinking of selling my rig and starting a new one - but which 5770 enables you to change the voltages with msi afterburner?


----------



## Bunneh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


hmm... im thinking of selling my rig and starting a new one - but which 5770 enables you to change the voltages with msi afterburner?


All of them should, I'd recommend the Vapor-x 5770 Sapphire, Sapphire and Asus cards though.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bunneh*


All of them should, I'd recommend the Vapor-x 5770 Sapphire, Sapphire and Asus cards though.


I thought is was only Asus cards


----------



## AussieSausage

i got XFX 5770 @ 930/1382.

been trying to push it further, it gets unstable at 1400 mem clock though


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

hmm might just get asus then


----------



## Visceral

It's the Asus 5770, the one I have. But I've been having problems getting it to where I want it, so it's no guarantee.


----------



## muledeer

Ive got my XFX 5770 running at 1000/1400 stable, ran 30 mins furmark. I can bench at 1050/1400 but this seems to the max for my cards. Heatsinks on the back of the ram chips will help the mem stability, and I haven't had any of the vertical line crashes







Thanks Lord-Zeb, nice peice od advice, you might want to give it a try yourself


----------



## TheOcelot

You spelled my name wrong. Its TheOcelot, not TheOcelet. But thanks for adding


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muledeer* 
Ive got my XFX 5770 running at 1000/1400 stable, ran 30 mins furmark. I can bench at 1050/1400 but this seems to the max for my cards. Heatsinks on the back of the ram chips will help the mem stability, and I haven't had any of the vertical line crashes







Thanks Lord-Zeb, nice peice od advice, you might want to give it a try yourself

What heat sinks did you add? Got a link?


----------



## Lord Xeb

I would like to update my card:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/krnwu/

1030/1400 @ 1.325v


----------



## Visceral

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I would like to update my card:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/krnwu/

1030/1400 @ 1.325v

1.325. Hmm, what temps you gettin under load?


----------



## Daney

Sorry Ocelot, changed







.

Updated Lord Xeb's clocks too


----------



## muledeer

I just picked some up at a local shop, I believe they were corsair, solid copper. You can order similar ones from the egg or frozencpu.com


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


Ive got my XFX 5770 running at 1000/1400 stable, ran 30 mins furmark. I can bench at 1050/1400 but this seems to the max for my cards. Heatsinks on the back of the ram chips will help the mem stability, and I haven't had any of the vertical line crashes







Thanks Lord-Zeb, nice peice od advice, you might want to give it a try yourself


What voltage do you run it on?


----------



## swordfishx

hi guys, i am new to this forum and has the same graphics card as you guys have

here is my system




























am i qualified enough to join this club?









btw, have problem with my card, the default fan speed for first card is 4000rpm flat whether in idle or load, the second card run about 1200 in idle, and around 4000 in load.....,but the crossfire run without problem.
need some advice regarding this problem..


----------



## JEmmaB

May I have the honor to join the club.

Just filled up the "Overclock.net's 5770 Club Submission form".









Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 @ 945-1345
Phenom II 940 @ 3826.8MHz
dfi lanparty jr 790GX-M2RS










original size:

http://static.zooomr.com/images/8820...025ae454_o.jpg


----------



## jammo2k5

like to request a clock update to 950/1435 at stock voltage









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/pss2/


----------



## 113802

Can you update my clocks to 1026/1375








Thank you!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/euhya/


----------



## Baconslayer09

Just ordered an HIS one from Newegg. I'll post my Vantage scores and overclock results when it's here on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Bit on a vapor-x at newegg. I'll probably regret canceling my 5850 order through dell but I don't have the patience to wait a few more weeks. Hopefully it will be here tuesday so I can do some serious OC action


----------



## Flux

I would like to request a clock update to 950/1300 at stock voltage, it's not much I know but I can't push this PSU any further without getting a chess board like pattern across my screen.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eske7/

15840 with teh sig rig, Catalyst A.I off, new beta drivers.


----------



## camocamel

990mhz/1375mhz 1.225V 5770 24/7 woot


----------



## NavS

Has anyone had any troubles with the 5770 stock? I've applied the 9.12 hotfix patch and its slightly better now but it always gray screens the first time I turn on my computer. and doesn't gray screen after that if I do a soft restart instead of pressing the reset button...


----------



## Volvo

I think ATi has bred a true mainstream winner in the form of the 5770.
Now all it needs is better drivers.


----------



## Xelios

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NavS*


Has anyone had any troubles with the 5770 stock? I've applied the 9.12 hotfix patch and its slightly better now but it always gray screens the first time I turn on my computer. and doesn't gray screen after that if I do a soft restart instead of pressing the reset button...


That used to happen to me, then it just stopped out of nowhere. Sorry I can't be of any help, but atleast you can hope for more luck









Question for you guys, have any of you installed the Stream 2.0 SDK? It's boosted my frames by quite a bit. My minimum is generally 5FPS higher than without it.


----------



## atalkingbear

8028 was my performance 3D mark vantage score.. is that abnormally low?


----------



## NavS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xelios*


That used to happen to me, then it just stopped out of nowhere. Sorry I can't be of any help, but atleast you can hope for more luck









Question for you guys, have any of you installed the Stream 2.0 SDK? It's boosted my frames by quite a bit. My minimum is generally 5FPS higher than without it.


Kinda hate how I never know if it will just crash on me when I might be doing something important... Well all I gotta do now is put it back in its box and ship it back to newegg.


----------



## camocamel

@Xelios









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xelios*


That used to happen to me, then it just stopped out of nowhere. Sorry I can't be of any help, but atleast you can hope for more luck









Question for you guys, have any of you installed the Stream 2.0 SDK? It's boosted my frames by quite a bit. My minimum is generally 5FPS higher than without it.



Could you explain how you did this? I ran furmark on stock settings went to amd website downloaded my sdk 2.0 pack for win 7 64-bit and then installed the package ran furmark again and didn't notice any difference I even tried crysis for testing ran the same there too? I then checked gpu-z my driver version is the same as before did it affect your driver version/did you have to uninstall the old drivers first? (btw I am using 9.12 hotfix)


----------



## Nelson2011

Woot my his 5770 is coming tomorrow , but i wont be able to anything since my mobo is dead and i dont get paid till tuesday to get a back-up board


----------



## Volvo

I just saw the thread on the 5970 with multiple people mentioning that their 5970 fan has rattly bearings.

Have any of you reference cooler (version 1) 5770 owners experienced any rattly fans?


----------



## Dilyn

Nope the fan is GREAT


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Nope the fan is GREAT










Well, it's an AVC.






















I love AVC's.


----------



## Xelios

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NavS* 
Kinda hate how I never know if it will just crash on me when I might be doing something important... Well all I gotta do now is put it back in its box and ship it back to newegg.









That sucks man. It's because of the underclocking it does right? If yeah there is a temporary fix for that. You can use GPUClockTool or MSI Afterburner's Unofficial Overclocking, and it'll keep a constant clock rate. So it won't drop itself, which I assume is what the crashes are related to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camocamel* 
@Xelios









Could you explain how you did this? I ran furmark on stock settings went to amd website downloaded my sdk 2.0 pack for win 7 64-bit and then installed the package ran furmark again and didn't notice any difference I even tried crysis for testing ran the same there too? I then checked gpu-z my driver version is the same as before did it affect your driver version/did you have to uninstall the old drivers first? (btw I am using 9.12 hotfix)

Well the SDK doesn't have an effect on your driver. To be honest, I don't even know how it works. All I did was install the Win7x64 one, and got back to gaming.

To check if it is properly installed, you gotta get to GPU-Z. The standard edition won't detect it, but this one will. Don't worry it's not a virus. I forgot where I downloaded it from, so I uploaded it to sendspace for you.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/heeosj

Normally on GPU-Z, if you read the Computing section, you'll only have DirectCompute checked. With this one, if its properly installed, you'll have OpenCL checked as well.

So if it's checked and you're not getting any improvements, I dunno what to say. Maybe the effect is different for everybody. I only noticed it because since my CPU is a massive bottleneck, I generally get low frames. Everything runs much smoother now because of it.

I'm not using the standard 9.12 drivers though. I found these while searching on Guru3D. You can give them a shot, they did seem to run games a bit better than before.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F2ITECGD

Thats Win7 64bit.

EDIT: Nope, my reference XFX 5770 has been running with 70% fan speed for 2 months, no noise issues.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


I just saw the thread on the 5970 with multiple people mentioning that their 5970 fan has rattly bearings.

Have any of you reference cooler (version 1) 5770 owners experienced any rattly fans?


No rattling on either of my XFX 5770's. They work great!


----------



## camocamel

@Xelios

Thanks, I woke up this morning and ran furmark v1.70 with the same stock setting as last night and got 4251 it was 4137 last night... I guess you must restart the comp for the setting to apply









So I now also recommend this step!


----------



## Xelios

Quote:



Originally Posted by *camocamel*


@Xelios

Thanks, I woke up this morning and ran furmark v1.70 with the same stock setting as last night and got 4251 it was 4137 last night... I guess you must restart the comp for the setting to apply









So I now also recommend this step!


Oh yeah, forgot to add that. I don't think it tells you to restart your computer, but I figured it's a rule to restart your computer after installing anything graphics related. Good to see you got it working though.

I'll gladly upload the SDK to a site if anybody else wants it. It works with all of the 5000 series, not just this specific card, so if you want it, say so here.


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


I just saw the thread on the 5970 with multiple people mentioning that their 5970 fan has rattly bearings.

Have any of you reference cooler (version 1) 5770 owners experienced any rattly fans?


Zero for me as well


----------



## camocamel

I am perplexed here my roommate has a XFX 4770 512mb overclocked to 850mhz core 1000mhz mem and can get 5000+ score on furmark bench. Using my sapphire 5770 overclocked to 990mhz core 1375mem I can only get 4800 score on furmark bench what gives here? Is my card a dud or is something screwy here anyone else care to post furmark bench scores?


----------



## Dilyn

Why is it that whenever the core speed downclocks to 157, and then goes up to 600, I get uber screen artifacting?

Really annoys me.

But, when the GPU is at 100% use, and it's at full clocks, there isn't any artifacting.
wat


----------



## Jeffro422

On the new drivers, breaking 17K seems pretty sick.


----------



## Volvo

I have an Asus card. Can I pop the card in, and instead of using Asus' CD, just download drivers direct from AMD, then use MSI Afterburner on it?
The Asus software looks cludgey. And I don't think I'll be using the Voltage Tweak thingy either, for a long time, so some features I don't really need


----------



## Bunneh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
I have an Asus card. Can I pop the card in, and instead of using Asus' CD, just download drivers direct from AMD, then use MSI Afterburner on it?
The Asus software looks cludgey. And I don't think I'll be using the Voltage Tweak thingy either, for a long time, so some features I don't really need

Never use a driver cd unless you have no internet. Always grab new ati drivers from amd. All cards work with msi afterburner ( 5770's)


----------



## Starbuck5000

Got my 5770 v2 today, just installing the 10.1 betas now. Waiting on my waterblock and chipsinks before I start vmodding and oc'ing.

Is the sapphire bios one of the unlocked ones or will I have to flash it?


----------



## Bunneh

You can set msi afterburner to do 'unofficial overclocking' to go above 960 Core or alternatively you can flash to Asus Bios v2.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bunneh*


Never use a driver cd unless you have no internet. Always grab new ati drivers from amd. All cards work with msi afterburner ( 5770's)


I see. No flashing of BIOS is required, right?


----------



## shadow19935

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Got my 5770 v2 today, just installing the 10.1 betas now. Waiting on my waterblock and chipsinks before I start vmodding and oc'ing.

Is the sapphire bios one of the unlocked ones or will I have to flash it?


Like your comment on nvidia drivers in your sig. ANd i hope you like my card better than me lol.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow19935*


Like your comment on nvidia drivers in your sig. ANd i hope you like my card better than me lol.












Got it working just had to install via device manager


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


I see. No flashing of BIOS is required, right?


From what I've seen all you have to do is open the CFG file with notepad or something similar and then change the last option (unofficial overclocking) from a 0 to a 1 and it'll be all good


----------



## Visceral

You can remove me from the list. Sadly, my Asus 5770 would never overclock to what I considered acceptable levels (1000/1400). I've returned it for a refund and will be picking up a 5830 or 5850 on Feb 5th.

Good luck with those overclocks!


----------



## Baconslayer09

So I just got my card today. I tried overclocking it in ATI OverDrive, but whenever I run 3DMark Vantage, it refuses to work.

RivaTuner also doesn't work with it right now. I have a 500W power supply, could lack of stability be an issue or does the card not overclock at all? I'm trying new drivers right now, but I doubt that's going to solve anything.


----------



## camocamel

@Baconslayer09

I believe your psu should be fine are you positive that the graphics card is actually functioning? If it is not did you
1. Check to make sure everything is plugged in right including the 6 pin connector to the card?
2. Download the latest driver version 9.12 seems to be worth well for most people I would give it a try if you can.
3. Did you unlock the ATI OverDrive via the enable box in the top left corner and make sure you applied the settings?
4. If all that fails give auto-tune a try (it takes a while) and usually runs clocks a bit high I would turn whatever it gets down by 10mhz and try your testing again Goodluck!


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09* 
So I just got my card today. I tried overclocking it in ATI OverDrive, but whenever I run 3DMark Vantage, it refuses to work.

RivaTuner also doesn't work with it right now. I have a 500W power supply, could lack of stability be an issue or does the card not overclock at all? I'm trying new drivers right now, but I doubt that's going to solve anything.


may be a heat issue. DL MSI afterburner and that will record what your max temps under load are on a pretty graph. if thats the problem you can adjust the fan curve to crank up sooner and keep the card cooler and quieter at the same time.

does it work non overclocked?

and what speeds are you trying to oc at? both memory and gpu


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *camocamel*


@Baconslayer09

I believe your psu should be fine are you positive that the graphics card is actually functioning? If it is not did you
1. Check to make sure everything is plugged in right including the 6 pin connector to the card?
2. Download the latest driver version 9.12 seems to be worth well for most people I would give it a try if you can.
3. Did you unlock the ATI OverDrive via the enable box in the top left corner and make sure you applied the settings?
4. If all that fails give auto-tune a try (it takes a while) and usually runs clocks a bit high I would turn whatever it gets down by 10mhz and try your testing again Goodluck!


It's definitely functioning on stock, I ran the 3DMark Vantage and got a score of 9335, which is about right.

The card is definitely plugged in and I got the new drivers as well.

I'll give auto-tune a try later on.


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


may be a heat issue. DL MSI afterburner and that will record what your max temps under load are on a pretty graph. if thats the problem you can adjust the fan curve to crank up sooner and keep the card cooler and quieter at the same time.

does it work non overclocked?

and what speeds are you trying to oc at? both memory and gpu


I have HWMonitor. My card idles at around 37 degrees, which is pretty good. It loads at around 60 I think, which is still pretty good. My system has pretty good cooling.

I've tried tuning the fan up to 100% during the benchmark, it didn't get past the second test.

And yes, it works on stock speeds.

I'll give MSI after burner a try as well.

A note about my system...

I've used the Antec calculator to calculate my wattage, I'm using 3 hard drives, 5 fans, and it takes up around 450 Watts at max load according to the calculator. I have a OCZ ModXStream, which is an alright PSU and it's not very old, so no capacitor aging. I'm going to think about getting a new PSU and see if anything changes. Unless I see that the card is completely at fault here.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Anyone try Dawn of War 2 with their 5770? I get absolutely pitiful FPS in the stress test. Much worse than my 4850. 1080p, max settings, AA on etc. With my 4850 I got ~22 fps average and minimum in the teens. Now I get 18 fps average and minimums in the single digits.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Anyone try Dawn of War 2 with their 5770? I get absolutely pitiful FPS in the stress test. Much worse than my 4850. 1080p, max settings, AA on etc. With my 4850 I got ~22 fps average and minimum in the teens. Now I get 18 fps average and minimums in the single digits.

My DOW2 Benchmark test i only get an average of 54fps at 1080p with everything on high with Crossfire. Yet i get 118fps of Street Fighter IV and about 240fps in Grid Racedriver in game its self. Both these games should be more demanding than DOW2.


----------



## Baconslayer09

So I've been using MSI Afterburner to manage my fan and my clocks, and it looks to be working. I guess ATI Overdrive just failed badly.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


My DOW2 Benchmark test i only get an average of 54fps at 1080p with everything on high with Crossfire. Yet i get 118fps of Street Fighter IV and about 240fps in Grid Racedriver in game its self. Both these games should be more demanding than DOW2.


Switched from "super sampling" AA to "adaptive multi-sample" and my DoW2 and TF2 frame rates are looking good. Just found out that super sampling is a 5xxx series feature only. Apparently it murders performance in some games...


----------



## Bartmasta

Hi guys I got my 5770 CF Asus V1 and a 550 VX PSU for it.

No pics yet.

Anyway, how do I replace TIM on these cards?


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


So I've been using MSI Afterburner to manage my fan and my clocks, and it looks to be working. I guess ATI Overdrive just failed badly.


good to hear you got it working. how high were you able to get it?


----------



## ALIGN

Can i be removed from the list please.. all 5770`s sold, received my 5870 Vapor-X today


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef*


good to hear you got it working. how high were you able to get it?


I just wanted to get a P10,000 score in 3DMark Vantage, so I only went as far as like 950/1300.

I played a couple of games at those clocks, some of them started tearing and gave me temporary gray screens. So I tuned them back down. I'm at 930/1230 right now. Those speeds do the job just fine, so w/e.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm running 2 cards at 950/1300 stock volts fully stable

haven't really tried further


----------



## amstech

Where do we get the crossfire sig tags? 
I cant find the thread.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


Where do we get the crossfire sig tags? 
I cant find the thread.


Do you mean this?

http://www.overclock.net/ati/560996-...updates-_.html


----------



## Bartmasta

why is this thread so dead

im doing 960/1325 stable now for my 5770 CF stock volts


----------



## pewpewlazer

960 at stock volts? Which is like 1.2 or something right? Man my turd needs 1.3V for 975. Need to get some better cooling before I can push more voltage







The Crapper-X cooler is awful.


----------



## Dilyn

I got 960 on stock volts, but then the screen artifacted like a mofo so I had to change it








My issue is that the card downclocks the core all the time when the GPU isn't in use. So I get an artifact every single time my card goes from 800 to 650 to 400 and back. 
Annoys me so much


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


960 at stock volts? Which is like 1.2 or something right? Man my turd needs 1.3V for 975. Need to get some better cooling before I can push more voltage







The Crapper-X cooler is awful.


Stock volts for mine (according to afterburner) is 1.125V. I have 960/1400 at 1.165V. What kind of temps you getting at 1.3?


----------



## IntelConvert

what are the best tools to OC with?

i got a 5770 a bit ago. are any BIOS flashes required for the MSI afterburner?


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelConvert*


what are the best tools to OC with?

i got a 5770 a bit ago. are any BIOS flashes required for the MSI afterburner?


I didn't need to flash. MSI Afterburner is the best overclocking/monitoring tool I've used so far







.


----------



## IntelConvert

i didnt install the control center, should i?

i just got the display driver


----------



## T D

You don't need to. There are better apps to configure the driver options like ATI Tray Tools.


----------



## IntelConvert

thanks, i am just getting back to the ATi world... ive had nvidia since my 9800PRO 128MB


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelConvert* 
thanks, i am just getting back to the ATi world... ive had nvidia since my 9800PRO 128MB

For MSI Afterburner, install it as normal, then go to your program files (x86) then go the MSI Afterburner folder, then find the file called "MSIafterburner.cfg" and edit it in wordpad/notepad.

The line you need to edit is this: "EnableUnofficialOverclocking=0" and you need to change that so it says "EnableUnofficialOverclocking=1" and then you're good to go, and should have no limits for overclocking.

You may need to do a system restart after changing the config file.


----------



## IntelConvert

what do they mean by "unofficial"?

does that allow you to go past ATi's specs?

just curious.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IntelConvert* 
what do they mean by "unofficial"?

does that allow you to go past ATi's specs?

just curious.

I'm sure what they mean by "unofficial" is to enable overclocking with MSI Afterburner on non-MSI graphics cards, but I could be wrong.


----------



## IntelConvert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
I'm sure what they mean by "unofficial" is to enable overclocking with MSI Afterburner on non-MSI graphics cards, but I could be wrong.









that was my other thought, non-MSI cards


----------



## Xelios

My XFX worked fine with Afterburner, but the CCC's limit was 960 on the core. Unofficial overclocking lets it go past the CCC. I'm running at 1GHz with unofficial on.


----------



## Bartmasta

dunno about you guys but with my Asus cards I didn't have to change anything

I did 1000 MHz for 3dmark06

How do you guys manage such high memory clocks? Well I haven't tried any further so I'm gonna try 1350 MHz

Also I'm staying on stock volts. I prefer 960 /w stock than 1000 with higher volts because these cards run hot.


----------



## xquisit

Check out my sig, for my current computer that I built after Black Friday/Cyber Monday(Damn, I saved a good $200..that's what allowed me to crossfire).

Now I want to get in some technical issues, because battlefield bad company 2 is almost out. I heard some "rumors" that the crossfire 5770 setup isn't too great with minimum FPS & I've heard some people bring up micro-stuttering.

Furthermore, I'm on the verge of purchasing a 120hz monitor that displays at 1680x1050. This resolution should be noo problem for these GPUs, but there is a new ASUS monitor coming out very soon! It displays [email protected] I want to know will my GPUs be able to handle this resolution? I know minimum FPS is what makes a game playable, and would hate to see myself upset with my current GPU setup.

I think the verdict will be the ASUS monitor, because it is more futureproof & it can play blu-rays (don't have a player, yet).

I know the game isn't even out yet, but what are your predictions?

I heard anything below 30fps, will make the picture look like crap.. I'm sure this is an obvious, but yeah.. I just need some people to inform me with their thoughts/ideas.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bartmasta

im getting a 1920x1200 monitor this week and I think you will be fine. I think 5770 might be a bit overkill actually.

When I had my 9600gt I'd be able to max out all my games at 1280x1024 and get smooth FPS. Now I get insane fps maxed out. Stalker Shadow of chernobyl I average like 150 FPS which is crazy. I predict that with a 24" I'll get maybe 90 FPS.

You should be good. I haven't really noticed any microstuttering yet. Clear sky has been a bit choppy but I think that's cause it's 45 FPS at times (I heard it's poorly optimized).

Other than that it's good.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


im getting a 1920x1200 monitor this week and I think you will be fine. I think 5770 might be a bit overkill actually.

When I had my 9600gt I'd be able to max out all my games at 1280x1024 and get smooth FPS. Now I get insane fps maxed out. Stalker Shadow of chernobyl I average like 150 FPS which is crazy. I predict that with a 24" I'll get maybe 90 FPS.

You should be good. I haven't really noticed any microstuttering yet. Clear sky has been a bit choppy but I think that's cause it's 45 FPS at times (I heard it's poorly optimized).

Other than that it's good.


You'll probably get less than that with 1920 x 1200.









It's so much more pixels than your 1280 x 1024 monitor.

2 304 000 for 1920 x 1200.

1 310 720 for 1280 x 1024.


----------



## Bartmasta

according to some calculations I'll be getting 85 FPS

a 17" is 56.8% of a 24"

so 150 FPS * 0.568 = ~85FPS

there are other factors but yeh


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


according to some calculations I'll be getting 85 FPS

a 17" is 56.8% of a 24"

so 150 FPS * 0.568 = ~85FPS

there are other factors but yeh


The maths works







I'd guess around 80fps too so I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelConvert*


what do they mean by "unofficial"?

does that allow you to go past ATi's specs?

just curious.


Yes it lets you pass the 960mhz CCC limit. Of course one crash with that enabled and my computer wouldn't boot because of clock/voltage setting issues or something. Ended up flashing the ASUS BIOS that has a 1200mhz CCC limit and haven't had any issues since.

Quote:



Now I want to get in some technical issues, because battlefield bad company 2 is almost out. I heard some "rumors" that the crossfire 5770 setup isn't too great with minimum FPS & I've heard some people bring up micro-stuttering.


The whole minimum FPS issue is being blown out of proportion. YES a single 5850 gets SLIGHTLY better minimum FPS (among a few other reasons it is commonly cited as being superior to 5770CF) but you won't be playing BC2 and be saying "OMG I'M GETTING 5FPS IN SOME SCENES." Microstuttering seems to vary person by person. I've owned 2 CF setups and never noticed the "issue".


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Check out my sig, for my current computer that I built after Black Friday/Cyber Monday(Damn, I saved a good $200..that's what allowed me to crossfire).

Now I want to get in some technical issues, because battlefield bad company 2 is almost out. I heard some "rumors" that the crossfire 5770 setup isn't too great with minimum FPS & I've heard some people bring up micro-stuttering.

Furthermore, I'm on the verge of purchasing a 120hz monitor that displays at 1680x1050. This resolution should be noo problem for these GPUs, but there is a new ASUS monitor coming out very soon! It displays [email protected] I want to know will my GPUs be able to handle this resolution? I know minimum FPS is what makes a game playable, and would hate to see myself upset with my current GPU setup.

I think the verdict will be the ASUS monitor, because it is more futureproof & it can play blu-rays (don't have a player, yet).

I know the game isn't even out yet, but what are your predictions?

I heard anything below 30fps, will make the picture look like crap.. I'm sure this is an obvious, but yeah.. I just need some people to inform me with their thoughts/ideas.

Thanks for reading!


Im running my games on a 32inch TV 1920x1080 and every thing but CRYSIS i get insane FPS. All this at stock GPU speeds. 118fps Street Fighter IV, GRID 248fps in the game its self. Crysis i only manage just over 30fps in game at the moment still think i should get more than that out of Crysis.


----------



## Bartmasta

nah crysis is weird at 1280x1024 maxed out i get 51 fps


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Im running my games on a 32inch TV 1920x1080 and every thing but CRYSIS i get insane FPS. All this at stock GPU speeds. 118fps Street Fighter IV, GRID 248fps in the game its self. Crysis i only manage just over 30fps in game at the moment still think i should get more than that out of Crysis.


30fps average for crysis 1080p high detail is spot on for a single 5770.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


nah crysis is weird at 1280x1024 maxed out i get 51 fps


Yeah i know Crysis has ace graphic's... But the fact that you have to spend like a months wage on a graphics card or 2 just to max it out is silly. Im sure this must be down to bad programing or somthing. Let see what happens when the new Crysis comes out. The game was made in like 2007 (i think) for god sake!


----------



## Bartmasta

heres my setup


----------



## IamWedge

Hi All,
This is the first ATI card I have ever bought. They just seem to be so much better than the NVIDIA. Still working on getting a good clock on my system before i clock the video.
Anyhow. Im running a Sapphire Radeon HD 5770.
Im impressed with it.


----------



## IntelConvert

thanks a lot guys. when i get my E8400 in, i will start OCing both CPU and GPU

does the MSI utility allow for multiple profiles? like idle and gaming?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelConvert*


thanks a lot guys. when i get my E8400 in, i will start OCing both CPU and GPU

does the MSI utility allow for multiple profiles? like idle and gaming?


Yes it does.

A few of you told me how to clock past bios in afterburner. I tired it, and worked great! But I'm gonna have to stick to my 960/1400 clocks for now









I had to go from 1.165V to 1.3V to get 1000/1400 stable, but it still wasn't performing as well as 960/1400. I'd need even MORE volts for that

Anyone have a decent aftermarket 5770 cooler that doesn't break the bank. 20-30$ range?


----------



## IntelConvert

what temps are u getting at 960-1000mhz during load? mine idles at 40C and loads in the 50s or 60s with stock clocks..

and what is the upper limit for safe voltages for the GPU core for a long term oc?


----------



## Bartmasta

im loading at about 70/75'C with my 5770's 960/1325


----------



## IntelConvert

ill have to see my load temps when i get my OC running..

what programs are good for testing GPU stability? i got furmark already. i heard ATi tool is getting kinda out dated. how about just some crysis: warhead game play for 30mins or more?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IntelConvert*


ill have to see my load temps when i get my OC running..

what programs are good for testing GPU stability? i got furmark already. i heard ATi tool is getting kinda out dated. how about just some crysis: warhead game play for 30mins or more?


Surprisingly, World in Conflict seems to be my best stability test. My 4850 was rock solid at 675/1050 for the year and a half I owned it, but I picked up WiC during the steam holiday sale and it was crashing left and right. Buzzing sound for a sec then hard lock. I wasn't sure if it was my CPU or GPU so I waited for my 5770 to show up before playing again. Shortly into playing the first mission again my screen went black but I could still mouse over to my second display. The game then disappeared. Went back to stock clocks and sure enough I haven't had a single crash since.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Im running my games on a 32inch TV 1920x1080 and every thing but CRYSIS i get insane FPS. All this at stock GPU speeds. 118fps Street Fighter IV, GRID 248fps in the game its self. Crysis i only manage just over 30fps in game at the moment still think i should get more than that out of Crysis.

That's amazing! Crysis at 30fps, and I think I will purchase this game just to see if it's possible to get the same results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Check out my sig, for my current computer that I built after Black Friday/Cyber Monday(Damn, I saved a good $200..that's what allowed me to crossfire).

Now I want to get in some technical issues, because battlefield bad company 2 is almost out. I heard some "rumors" that the crossfire 5770 setup isn't too great with minimum FPS & I've heard some people bring up micro-stuttering.

Furthermore, I'm on the verge of purchasing a 120hz monitor that displays at 1680x1050. This resolution should be noo problem for these GPUs, but there is a new ASUS monitor coming out very soon! It displays [email protected] I want to know will my GPUs be able to handle this resolution? I know minimum FPS is what makes a game playable, and would hate to see myself upset with my current GPU setup.

I think the verdict will be the ASUS monitor, because it is more futureproof & it can play blu-rays (don't have a player, yet).

I know the game isn't even out yet, but what are your predictions?

I heard anything below 30fps, will make the picture look like crap.. I'm sure this is an obvious, but yeah.. I just need some people to inform me with their thoughts/ideas.

Thanks for reading!


Just to add more to my original post..

Guys, I am forsure buying this 1920x1080 monitor... and I will push my GPUs to the limit (for air), but still want to know if I should be worried at all?

It would sadden me to pay $500 for a monitor, and regret not paying $250 for a smaller one that would've not made me filled with regret on the purchase.


----------



## Starman27

I've got a 2233BW, and run all my games at 1920x1080 with no problem at all, and that is just one 5770. I am about to get a T260hd, and a second 5770 probably, so I would think you would definitely be fine.


----------



## IntelConvert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Surprisingly, World in Conflict seems to be my best stability test. My 4850 was rock solid at 675/1050 for the year and a half I owned it, but I picked up WiC during the steam holiday sale and it was crashing left and right. Buzzing sound for a sec then hard lock. I wasn't sure if it was my CPU or GPU so I waited for my 5770 to show up before playing again. Shortly into playing the first mission again my screen went black but I could still mouse over to my second display. The game then disappeared. Went back to stock clocks and sure enough I haven't had a single crash since.

i dont have WIC, i have Crysis warhead and Far cry 2... they are probably my toughest games to run


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
I've got a 2233BW, and run all my games at 1920x1080 with no problem at all, and that is just one 5770. I am about to get a T260hd, and a second 5770 probably, so I would think you would definitely be fine.

the scary thing is...

bfbc2 looks amazing, and i just don't know how hardware demanding the game is


----------



## YangerD

I have the Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X. It's a great card. Just wish the grey screen driver problems were fixed already.


----------



## WarTurkey

---Ordered mine last tuesday--- 5 days now, and still no confirmation from Newegg... Uh oh!---


----------



## IntelConvert

newegg is usually really good for shipping, i would check on that asap


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


the scary thing is...

bfbc2 looks amazing, and i just don't know how hardware demanding the game is










Follow the link from this page and it will test your PC to see if it can play it. But by the looks of thing all it needs is a GTX260 or a ATI4870 so we should be fine with these cards!


----------



## corx

woot, orderered my XFX 5770 today! Should receive it in 3 days and I'll join this nice club!


----------



## IntelConvert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
woot, orderered my XFX 5770 today! Should receive it in 3 days and I'll join this nice club!









i got an XFX off of OCN and im really happy with it! i think you will love your card, welcome!

what were u upgrading from?


----------



## corx

Upgrading from Gigabyte 9600GT 512mb. Should see some really nice performance boost! And this week comes out Bad Company 2 beta. Man, I'm so excited! I have already done some benchmark on Crysis, Warhead, DiRT 2 with my 9600GT, will see how it goes with 5770.

And btw what drivers do you guys suggest? I'm new to ATI, this will be my first ATI gpu.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


Upgrading from Gigabyte 9600GT 512mb. Should see some really nice performance boost! And this week comes out Bad Company 2 beta. Man, I'm so excited! I have already done some benchmark on Crysis, Warhead, DiRT 2 with my 9600GT, will see how it goes with 5770.

And btw what drivers do you guys suggest? I'm new to ATI, this will be my first ATI gpu.











Well currently I would just use the 9.12. However, you may encounter some grey screens (GSOD). 10.1 drivers are expected to be release shortly and hopefully they will fix all the various problems the 5*** series cards are experiencing. I hope you enjoy the card and happy gaming







.


----------



## IntelConvert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


Upgrading from Gigabyte 9600GT 512mb. Should see some really nice performance boost! And this week comes out Bad Company 2 beta. Man, I'm so excited! I have already done some benchmark on Crysis, Warhead, DiRT 2 with my 9600GT, will see how it goes with 5770.

And btw what drivers do you guys suggest? I'm new to ATI, this will be my first ATI gpu.











i upgraded from a 9800GT and the 5770 is about double the performance in crysis! you will be blown away by the difference from your 9600GT!

i think im gona go play some crysis now.. i got time to kill b4 class starts!


----------



## corx

Thanks guys!

I hope I won't have those situations when I get black screen and I can't do nothing or anything else. On the good note - company charged my card 1 hour ago so I guess about 3 days till that XFX arrives.

Oh and btw did you guys get any bundles with your 5770 versions? I know some of them come with BattleForge and DiRT 2, I think I saw Assassins Creed too but I'm not sure.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
Thanks guys!

I hope I won't have those situations when I get black screen and I can't do nothing or anything else. On the good note - company charged my card 1 hour ago so I guess about 3 days till that XFX arrives.

Oh and btw did you guys get any bundles with your 5770 versions? I know some of them come with BattleForge and DiRT 2, I think I saw Assassins Creed too but I'm not sure.

When i built my system i got 2x 5770's both with Dirt 2 codes for steam and an i7 920 with Dirt 2 code for steam! So 3 copys!!! My mates love me now!


----------



## IntelConvert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


Thanks guys!

I hope I won't have those situations when I get black screen and I can't do nothing or anything else. On the good note - company charged my card 1 hour ago so I guess about 3 days till that XFX arrives.

Oh and btw did you guys get any bundles with your 5770 versions? I know some of them come with BattleForge and DiRT 2, I think I saw Assassins Creed too but I'm not sure.


im having 0 problems with my XFX 5770 and the 9.12 drivers, absoutely none.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


When i built my system i got 2x 5770's both with Dirt 2 codes for steam and an i7 920 with Dirt 2 code for steam! So 3 copys!!! My mates love me now!


lol sounds awesome


----------



## Fatty Beef

i got 0 bundles : (


----------



## Bartmasta

i didnt get anything either, but I saved $100 on my cards


----------



## xquisit

Well, the XFX cards I have..were $180 each, and for two.. I got 'em for $320! So $40 off, is a great start..thank to newegg & combo deals!


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## Dilyn




----------



## xquisit




----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 









If i had a Â£ for everytime i seen this pic id be tri fire 5970 by now! lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
If i had a Â£ for everytime i seen this pic id be tri fire 5970 by now! lol

Especially since it was his avatar for about two weeks


----------



## jacedaface

Yeah i got the Ugly cards!!! lol


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


If i had a Â£ for everytime i seen this pic id be tri fire 5970 by now! lol


LOL! Yeah, I see this picture popping up all over the forums. I guess he likes showing off his XFire Setup?!


----------



## Fatty Beef

its a pretty sexy set up


----------



## Khalil_y

PICK ME PICK ME i just got my EVIL RED 5770 xXx XFX








from NEWEGG.COM


----------



## Starman27

Sexy card Khalil, but for the love of god, do something with that 8-pin connector


----------



## corx

sup people! Got my XFX 5770 XXX Edition today! Here are some screens:


----------



## Starman27

Sweet card man, hope you enjoy it. Looks like you are one of the victims of shoddy XFX quality though, you only have one crossfire port. Not a problem, as long as you don't try to tri-fire and all three cards only have one, still sad that they do that though. My first one was an XFX, but I just ordered my second, and went with Sapphire.

That being said, I just ordered my second 5770! Yay. It will be here just in time for BC2 beta launch







Pics will be up soon.


----------



## corx

meeh, I don't care about crossfire. 

Anyway, I wanted to test the card with DiRT 2 on dx11. But I'm getting black screen in DiRT 2, I can hear the voices and see the loading bar spinning but everything else is just black. Can anyone help me?

I'm running Windows 7 32bit, installed 9.12 drivers, seems I'm missing something, any guides?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
meeh, I don't care about crossfire. 

Anyway, I wanted to test the card with DiRT 2 on dx11. But I'm getting black screen in DiRT 2, I can hear the voices and see the loading bar spinning but everything else is just black. Can anyone help me?

I'm running Windows 7 32bit, installed 9.12 drivers, seems I'm missing something, any guides?

have you got the patch?


----------



## IntelConvert

i replaced the TIM with AS5. idle temps are 41*C to 45*C.

i dont recommend trying to replace the thermal pads on the RAM chips. that was a nightmare! got it all back together tho!


----------



## IntelConvert

i downloaded ATi tray tools and installed them BUT, every time i try to open them, i BSOD?!?!? how is that.

i guess i dont rly need them. i hate MSI after burner for OCing. if i need to change driver settings or something i will just get CCC.


----------



## corx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


have you got the patch?


I fixed it, clicked right button on the icon: clicked safe mode, changed settings back and it's fine now.

Btw I love the 5770!









edit: DiRT 2 with DX11 looks awesome and plays awesome! Gotta wait for Bad Company 2 to see how well that works out with dx11


----------



## Bartmasta

now over clock it! I bet you can get at least 950/1300 on stock voltage.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
sup people! Got my XFX 5770 XXX Edition today! Here are some screens:

What's the XXX Edition offer over their standard one?


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


What's the XXX Edition offer over their standard one?


Slightly higher clocks which you can easily get yourself. But they're guaranteed on the XXX.


----------



## Bartmasta

I think my 960/1300 is unstable. I get crashes in games where it freezes up and the screen goes black.

Trying 950/1300 now.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Slightly higher clocks which you can easily get yourself. But they're guaranteed on the XXX.


Ahh okay cool. Thanks.


----------



## Bartmasta

I know 1000/1350 is a good speed for single card, but how much is good for crossfire?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
I know 1000/1350 is a good speed for single card, but how much is good for crossfire?

That shouldn't even be answered









It's up to you, and what you think is best. Can you stand the fan speed, are you happy with the performance, and last but not least are you comfortable with pushing the card to it's limits?


----------



## Bartmasta

Ok thanks

I'm just getting a weird problem

at 950/1300 I'm not getting any artifacts, benchmarks and furmark passes with ease, but some games will crash and lock up my pc and I will have to restart


----------



## IntelConvert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Ok thanks

I'm just getting a weird problem

at 950/1300 I'm not getting any artifacts, benchmarks and furmark passes with ease, but some games will crash and lock up my pc and I will have to restart


then its not stable, bump the Vcore on the GPU or lower the clocks

anyone ever get BSOD with ATi Tray Tools?


----------



## GOTFrog

I've only experienced freezes with tray too, but that was with clocks too high, what error are you getting?


----------



## IntelConvert

it just BSODs.... nothing is OCed, stock CPU and stock GPU

i uninstalled it


----------



## Jrice00

what up doc?

add my stuffs! thanks









1 asus 5770 truckin' along at stock clockss


----------



## jerronchua55

Is there any difference between overclocking a v1 and a v2 5770? I heard that v2 doesnt cool the memory and thus, memory can only be clocked at 1300 maximum, while v1s can go as high as 1450.

Is this true?

Getting a 5770 soon, but havent decide which manufacturer to get.. Maybe XFX, HIS or Sapphire


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerronchua55*


Is there any difference between overclocking a v1 and a v2 5770? I heard that v2 doesnt cool the memory and thus, memory can only be clocked at 1300 maximum, while v1s can go as high as 1450.

Is this true?

Getting a 5770 soon, but havent decide which manufacturer to get.. Maybe XFX, HIS or Sapphire


V2's don't cool memory as well, no. The cool the gpu better though. Alot of people seem to have had success buying ram coolers for thier v2 cards though.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jerronchua55*


Is there any difference between overclocking a v1 and a v2 5770? I heard that v2 doesnt cool the memory and thus, memory can only be clocked at 1300 maximum, while v1s can go as high as 1450.

Is this true?

Getting a 5770 soon, but havent decide which manufacturer to get.. Maybe XFX, HIS or Sapphire


Cant say much about the overclocking bit yet still trying to perfect my i7 OC befor i start on these cards.

RAM sinks is a nice easy mod for cooling the RAM on V2's. The V2's do cool the GPU better and also less noise. Although this heat ends up inside your case so you should have good airflow.

Guide for RAM sinks...
http://www.overclock.net/ati/649632-...inks-your.html

Im not 100% but i think it XFX ive been reading bad press about them using Custom PCB's that dont have dual CF bridge conections so you couldnt Tri-Fire them. There is a few threads here about it.

On another note there was once 5770 owner called Contagion he was a legend here and done some massive mods reviews... Im affraid he has left us now for 58XX! But i read one of his test with a V1, V2, and VappourX and the V2 came out on top. But yeah it is Ugly! I cant find it now!!!


----------



## jerronchua55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Cant say much about the overclocking bit yet still trying to perfect my i7 OC befor i start on these cards.

RAM sinks is a nice easy mod for cooling the RAM on V2's. The V2's do cool the GPU better and also less noise. Although this heat ends up inside your case so you should have good airflow.

Guide for RAM sinks...
http://www.overclock.net/ati/649632-...inks-your.html

Im not 100% but i think it XFX ive been reading bad press about them using Custom PCB's that dont have dual CF bridge conections so you couldnt Tri-Fire them. There is a few threads here about it.

On another note there was once 5770 owner called Contagion he was a legend here and done some massive mods reviews... Im affraid he has left us now for 58XX! But i read one of his test with a V1, V2, and VappourX and the V2 came out on top. But yeah it is Ugly! I cant find it now!!!

Oh ok, any idea if these ram sinks ship to Singapore by any chance? Or are they only available on the manufacterer's site or can only be bought online?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
If i had a Â£ for everytime i seen this pic id be tri fire 5970 by now! lol

That just made me el oh el.







Is it wrong to be super duper happy with my $320 GPU setup?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Especially since it was his avatar for about two weeks

















Wait til I start a UV theme!!!


----------



## ryboto

I've got a v2 xfx 5770, eventually when i'm not a lazy jerk I'll put an accelero on it and see what kind of overclock I can get out of it. Though I wouldn't expect that to happen any time soon.


----------



## YangerD

So anyone who updated to 10.1 get the GSOD yet? I'm running at stock if that makes any difference.


----------



## Bartmasta

900/1350 looking stable

gonna tweak the core clock now


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
That just made me el oh el.







Is it wrong to be super duper happy with my $320 GPU setup?








Wait til I start a UV theme!!!

Hey and guess what just below my Pic's on Rate my Cables Thread there is the $320 setup again!!! lol


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Hey and guess what just below my Pic's on Rate my Cables Thread there is the $320 setup again!!! lol


muahahhahahahahaa

I think I lost over 600 points, and I don't know why.... With the 9.12 betas I got 1.6k, now with the 9.12 official drivers I am doing terrible.. either that or tesselation was never really on <even though it said it was> back when I was scoring 1.6k..

Can someone tell me if my score is normal?!?!? I saw someone with a 5850 get 1002 at the same resolution. I'm clocked at 1000/1335 @ 1.274v


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


muahahhahahahahaa

I think I lost over 600 points, and I don't know why.... With the 9.12 betas I got 1.6k, now with the 9.12 official drivers I am doing terrible.. either that or tesselation was never really on <even though it said it was> back when I was scoring 1.6k..

Can someone tell me if my score is normal?!?!? I saw someone with a 5850 get 1002 at the same resolution. I'm clocked at 1000/1335 @ 1.274v











Did you also install the offical 9.12 Hotfix? Or is that all in one these days? I just tried the 10.1 and lost 1000point on Vantage!!! I installed it straight over the top of my 9.12 so when i get the time i think ill try driver sweeping and do the 10.1 clean install this time.


----------



## Bartmasta

925/1350 looks stable


----------



## Daney

Bartmasta; may I ask how you are determining stability? ie. Which tool?


----------



## Bartmasta

just gaming like TF2, GTA 4

when I did my previous overclock it would pass furmark, benchmarks easily but it would crash when i gamed


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I have been running 950/1350 for a while and it seems rock solid. My temps really never go over 53 degrees when gaming. They have hit 59 degrees with Furmark though. Normally my idle temps are around 35-38 degrees.

I tried 1000/1400 once and it was a no go for me.


----------



## Bartmasta

stock voltage?


----------



## Dilyn

At stock, my card hits high 70s while playing Modern Warfare.

That's with full everything, no AA.

And that's also with 100%.

I'm not liking this.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


At stock, my card hits high 70s while playing Modern Warfare.

That's with full everything, no AA.

And that's also with 100%.

I'm not liking this.


what is your system airflow like


----------



## CM690

I'd join the club because I got my 5770 today XFX but it was DOA -.- gotta RMA it


----------



## Fear of Oneself

stuck at this clock, the GPU made it here with a TINY voltage up. But i can't go passed 960 in MSI afterburner, cause it keeps bringing the value back to 960, even if i set it at 970. I know it can go higher, cause it lasted and hour of Crysis at 960 stock voltage before display drivers crashed, so i upped it like .01v and has been doing fine, i had my wisdom teeth out today, so i've been playing for 5 hours straight, no problem

Any idea's?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what is your system airflow like


Intake fan is a high speed Yate-Loon, then I've got a push-pull on my DK, and another high speed Yate-Loon for exhaust (I believe all my fans are 88CFM!). Every fan is at full speed right now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


stuck at this clock, the GPU made it here with a TINY voltage up. But i can't go passed 960 in MSI afterburner, cause it keeps bringing the value back to 960, even if i set it at 970. I know it can go higher, cause it lasted and hour of Crysis at 960 stock voltage before display drivers crashed, so i upped it like .01v and has been doing fine, i had my wisdom teeth out today, so i've been playing for 5 hours straight, no problem

Any idea's?


You have to enable Unofficial Overclocking in MSI Afterburner.

Open up the MSIAfterburner.cfg file with notepad or something similar (it's in your install directory) and change the 0 to a 1. Ctrl+s and restart it. Bingo bango, overclocking ftw.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Intake fan is a high speed Yate-Loon, then I've got a push-pull on my DK, and another high speed Yate-Loon for exhaust (I believe all my fans are 88CFM!). Every fan is at full speed right now.

You have to enable Unofficial Overclocking in MSI Afterburner.

Open up the MSIAfterburner.cfg file with notepad or something similar (it's in your install directory) and change the 0 to a 1. Ctrl+s and restart it. Bingo bango, overclocking ftw.


works like a charm, thanks, my brother (11) is testing out 970mhz on the core by playing GTA 4 on eyefinity


----------



## jacedaface

Ive just ordered some RAM sinks for my 5770's as well as case fans cathodes... I have seen people talking about the VRAM Temps in the past on there 5770's how the hell did they monitor these temps? Id like to do a with and without sinks temp check.


----------



## kilrbe3

Add me please









Two XFX 5770's on the way!

I have a question... Should know this, but it never happened to me, so I never paid attention. IT's my first time going red...

Is it safe to just Driver Sweep the NV and then ATi?
Or is it like replacing hardware, always safe bet to do a fresh Reformat going from NV to ATi?

Went to the ATi site to download my drivers for when they come, is the CCC the OC tool used for ATi? Regarding that, I do see that most 5000 cards hit 1gb easily, is this fairly true?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
works like a charm, thanks, my brother (11) is testing out 970mhz on the core by playing GTA 4 on eyefinity

A pleasure to help

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Add me please









Two XFX 5770's on the way!

I have a question... Should know this, but it never happened to me, so I never paid attention. IT's my first time going red...

Is it safe to just Driver Sweep the NV and then ATi?
Or is it like replacing hardware, always safe bet to do a fresh Reformat going from NV to ATi?

Went to the ATi site to download my drivers for when they come, is the CCC the OC tool used for ATi? Regarding that, I do see that most 5000 cards hit 1gb easily, is this fairly true?

Here's what I did:
Uninstalled drivers
Rebooted into safe mode
Did a Driver Sweeper on the nVidia drivers
Turned off PC
Removed 9800GT
Put in 5770
Booted up into Windows
Installed drivers

Works like a charm!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Add me please









Two XFX 5770's on the way!

I have a question... Should know this, but it never happened to me, so I never paid attention. IT's my first time going red...

Is it safe to just Driver Sweep the NV and then ATi?
Or is it like replacing hardware, always safe bet to do a fresh Reformat going from NV to ATi?

Went to the ATi site to download my drivers for when they come, is the CCC the OC tool used for ATi? Regarding that, I do see that most 5000 cards hit 1gb easily, is this fairly true?

You can use CCC for overclocking but not above 960 you will have to use MSI afterburner to hit 1GHz. I use MSI for OC and Voltage then CCC for Fan Controling. I change my fans alot as i game and also use it as a media centre for my living room so need the fans silent for that and the V2's are silent at 50%.

Edit: You will also have to do the Config thingy with MSI to get above 960 check the post 2 above yous and its right there.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
muahahhahahahahaa

I think I lost over 600 points, and I don't know why.... With the 9.12 betas I got 1.6k, now with the 9.12 official drivers I am doing terrible.. either that or tesselation was never really on <even though it said it was> back when I was scoring 1.6k..

Can someone tell me if my score is normal?!?!? I saw someone with a 5850 get 1002 at the same resolution. I'm clocked at 1000/1335 @ 1.274v










HELP!?!?!? Anyone? It was a clean install of drivers, because my OS corrupted and had to do a fresh install *due to unstable CPU OCn*


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
HELP!?!?!? Anyone? It was a clean install of drivers, because my OS corrupted and had to do a fresh install *due to unstable CPU OCn*

Have you tried 10.1 yet? Have you tried 9.12 hotfix?


----------



## smokinson

woot, just purchased this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102864

now i just have to site here and wait for it....not fair!!!


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


You can use CCC for overclocking but not above 960 you will have to use MSI afterburner to hit 1GHz. I use MSI for OC and Voltage then CCC for Fan Controling. I change my fans alot as i game and also use it as a media centre for my living room so need the fans silent for that and the V2's are silent at 50%.

Edit: You will also have to do the Config thingy with MSI to get above 960 check the post 2 above yous and its right there.


Thank you for the help.

It seems from reading a lot lately, ATi drivers just seem to me have a lot more problems, and people use old versions a lot more than Nvidia. Why is this for ATi? Reading about 10.1, they seem to be golden for most people.


----------



## Bartmasta

935/1350 looks stable

thats 10% on the core and 12.5% on the mem


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Thank you for the help.

It seems from reading a lot lately, ATi drivers just seem to me have a lot more problems, and people use old versions a lot more than Nvidia. Why is this for ATi? Reading about 10.1, they seem to be golden for most people.


Actually, lots of people stayed with the 185 drivers for nVidia for quite some time because of the issues that they got with the newer ones. (up till 192 I believe?). 185 seemed to be the golden ticket of drivers so to speak.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Thank you for the help.

It seems from reading a lot lately, ATi drivers just seem to me have a lot more problems, and people use old versions a lot more than Nvidia. Why is this for ATi? Reading about 10.1, they seem to be golden for most people.


They got the Cards in the shop as quickly as possible to sell as many as possible b4 Nvidia kick out the Fermi's. So as they wanted them on the shelf's drivers least of there worries. Also what with new DX11 and Win7... 10.1 didnt work for me!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


They got the Cards in the shop as quickly as possible to sell as many as possible b4 Nvidia kick out the Fermi's. So as they wanted them on the shelf's drivers least of there worries. *Also what with new DX11 and Win7... 10.1 didnt work for me!*



Como?

They worked fine for me. CCC doesn't show 10.1, but that's because the 10.1 update was only for the display drivers, not CCC. 
Got rid of my GSOD issues anyways.

EDIT
CCC has been updated to 10.1


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Como?

They worked fine for me. CCC doesn't show 10.1, but that's because the 10.1 update was only for the display drivers, not CCC. 
Got rid of my GSOD issues anyways.

EDIT
CCC has been updated to 10.1










All issues i did or didnt have are the same as 9.12 but i also lost over 1000GPU points on vantage! Ive never had a GSOD on any driver yet.


----------



## Dilyn

I got the GSOD once, but other times before that I was getting lots of driver failures.
Downloading 10.1 CCC right now to see whether or not it'll improve anything









That sucks that you lost 1k GPU points and it still didn't fix any issues.


----------



## jacedaface

Anybody out there got a Sapphire V2 and able to monitor there VRAM Temps? Im guessing mine has no temp sensors but i have seen others report there VRAM temps in the past but not sure if they was sapphire V2's.


----------



## GOTFrog

they were checked with infrared thermometer


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


they were checked with infrared thermometer


Darn it!!!


----------



## newpc

add me







HIS 5770 @ 1000/1410


----------



## Fear of Oneself

currently have 990mhz, will test for 1000, in a bit.

Going to try that mem clock too

EDIT: so far
1000mhz/1365mhz
@ 1.187v (from 1.125v)


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Have you tried 10.1 yet? Have you tried 9.12 hotfix?


I actually had the hotfix with the 9.12 beta, not with my current 9.12.

I guess it's time to install 10.1.

So I pretty much go into control panel, and remove my driver? (that's it?)

And go to safemode, and run CCcleaner?

Then reboot, and install 10.1 in regular windows mode?


----------



## wolfy619

im wondering which 5770 brand will run cooler the PC+ 5770 or the Vapor X 5770?


----------



## MoMurda

I bought one! A HIS.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I actually had the hotfix with the 9.12 beta, not with my current 9.12.

I guess it's time to install 10.1.

So I pretty much go into control panel, and remove my driver? (that's it?)

And go to safemode, and run CCcleaner?

Then reboot, and install 10.1 in regular windows mode?

I normaly use REVO Uninstaller. Then boot in safe mode then i use Driver Sweeper. Then reboot and install.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
I normaly use REVO Uninstaller. Then boot in safe mode then i use Driver Sweeper. Then reboot and install.

Does revo uninstaller make it easy location my drivers to uninstall them, if so do you know of a guide?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Does revo uninstaller make it easy location my drivers to uninstall them, if so do you know of a guide?

It looks very much the same as control panel add and remove programs. But after an uninstall it lets you see if there is any thing left in the registry and delete it.

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/2...installer.html


----------



## linkin93

I sent in my submission and i'll add the link to my siggy


----------



## corx

Hey, I'm trying to OC my card. Trying to hit 1ghz with 5770.

Just wanted to ask is it safe to leave stock cooler at 100% speed when overclocking or gaming? The cooler dropped my temps around 10C.


----------



## Daney

It's safe but running at 100% continuously willd lower the fan's lifetime, not by much but it will. You should be fine with cooling 1ghz at around 50% fan speed.


----------



## corx

Thanks, I'm going out now. I'll be back home soon, will try to hit 1ghz on core clock.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


It looks very much the same as control panel add and remove programs. But after an uninstall it lets you see if there is any thing left in the registry and delete it.

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/2...installer.html


+rep thanks

Where can I get 10.1 the latest, and greatest?

What voltage do you guys hit at 1000/1400?


----------



## corx

I'm running 1002/1412. Should I try and go farther?


----------



## Bartmasta

Nah I would just leave it at 1000/1400. Don't push your card too far, you've got a great clock already.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


+rep thanks

Where can I get 10.1 the latest, and greatest?

What voltage do you guys hit at 1000/1400?


http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Ohhh nice club









Hoping to join later today when i get my card


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
I'm running 1002/1412. Should I try and go farther?

What voltage are you at?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Nah I would just leave it at 1000/1400. Don't push your card too far, you've got a great clock already.

What voltage are you currently at, and what clocks?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Thank you very much, but are these the ones that actually show the proper 10.1CCC?

EDIT: I also want to know what score/fps everyone gets in the DX11 Bencmark, with default resolution + options. I believe the res should be 1024x768, and leave the rest alone. Be sure to add your clocks (and voltage would be nice too, thanks)!


----------



## corx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
What voltage are you at?

My Core Voltage is: 1200. I'm looking @ msi afterburner. Is that the right one?


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey guys I'm doing 935/1350 @ stock V and I got a crash in a game. Like the screen froze and nothing would work except music was still fine in the background.

Does this sound like the GPU is unstable?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
Hey guys I'm doing 935/1350 @ stock V and I got a crash in a game. Like the screen froze and nothing would work except music was still fine in the background.

Does this sound like the GPU is unstable?

Could be, put it back to stock and play for a while, if it doesn't crash it's possibly the overclock. I have had that happen before.


----------



## Bartmasta

well at stock everything is fine but I think it should be stable at 935


----------



## xquisit

1.274v 1000/1370

I'm guessing my voltage might be a tad high, no?

I guess I could conduct some tests.


----------



## Starbuck5000

1000 core stock volts,


----------



## Dilyn

10.1 is giving me grey screens everywhere. Can't play any of my games









Time to roll back to 9.12.


----------



## Bartmasta

nice gpu temps starbuck


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


nice gpu temps starbuck


Thanks


----------



## Jonny i5

Im experiencing issues with stock clocks and both 10.1 and 9.12 drivers where the driver fails and has to restart itself periodically, is this a common problem with the 5XXX series?


----------



## xmisery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
I'm running 1002/1412. Should I try and go farther?

That's pretty good where you're at now. You might be able to squeeze a hair more out of it, but, that's up to you.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
1000 core stock volts,










What cooling? I'm jealous


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
What cooling? I'm jealous









are you serious dude


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
What cooling? I'm jealous









Starbuck is under water! Thats why the temps are great.


----------



## E_man

Nice job Starbuck! You going to try and go further with more volts?


----------



## theo.gr

Here is the vMEM mod for the NON REFERENCE DESIGN PCB 5770.This PCB is more quite,energy efficient and smaller.Its usen on POWERCOLOR 5770 PCS+
This is the vMEM mod that i successfully performed both VR and pencil.
*USE at your own risk*
VGPU MOD will follow as soon as i figure it out!Soon!

*ENJOY*


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


1.274v 1000/1370

I'm guessing my voltage might be a tad high, no?

I guess I could conduct some tests.


Nah its not anywhere near high!
Not until u go over the 1,35 the chip supports!


----------



## Bartmasta

well 935/1050 still looks good


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Nice job Starbuck! You going to try and go further with more volts?


I am going to see how far I can get with stock volts. Then I'll cap mod the card and see how much more improvement I get at stock volts. Then I'll overvolt it.


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


I am going to see how far I can get with stock volts. Then I'll cap mod the card and see how much more improvement I get at stock volts. Then I'll overvolt it.


Ooh, good luck! I look forward to the results and may add to OP if it's beneficial







.


----------



## Sozin

I bid you a hello Club 5770, I was just wondering if jumping from a 8800GT to a 5770 would be? As of right now I game at 1440x900. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Nah its not anywhere near high!
Not until u go over the 1,35 the chip supports!










:O assume, im at 1.212v, stable. I could do like 1100mhz?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


I am going to see how far I can get with stock volts. Then I'll cap mod the card and see how much more improvement I get at stock volts. Then I'll overvolt it.


i love your avatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I bid you a hello Club 5770, I was just wondering if jumping from a 8800GT to a 5770 would be? As of right now I game at 1440x900. Any input is appreciated.


haha, DDDDUUUUUUDDDEEE. you'll see a massive performance gain, i went from two 9800gt's to a 5770, and it's been amazing. I'd say 70% increase* for you* at least. (i game at 3840x1024 and can put Crysis at the reso, on high+a few on very high, And it never slows down)


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


haha, DDDDUUUUUUDDDEEE. you'll see a massive performance gain, i went from two 9800gt's to a 5770, and it's been amazing. I'd say 70% increase at least. (i game at 3840x1024 and can put Crysis at the reso, on high+a few on very high, And it never slows down)


Wow...that is awesome.

And it's funny you mention Crysis, because I just bought it today on Steam and it's so pretty, my poor 8800GT can't handle it very well.

I have a Sapphire 5770 sitting in a checkout basket on Newegg but before I buy it I want to make sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## Bartmasta

i went from 9600 gt to 5770 CF and it's maybe 4x better not sure though


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Wow...that is awesome.

And it's funny you mention Crysis, because I just bought it today on Steam and it's so pretty, my poor 8800GT can't handle it very well.

I have a Sapphire 5770 sitting in a checkout basket on Newegg but before I buy it I want to make sure it'll be worth it.


NO! don't buy that sapphire, ill edit with a thread i found:
EDIT: 
Quote:



Subjectively, the response doesn't seem satisfactory or working towards solving the problem. GPU-Z displays the actual number of shaders (stream processors) available to the operating system, not how many are physically present on the GPU-die. With this issue being reported by users spread across various markets, it is clear that Sapphire may have an entire lot/batch of HD 5770 Vapor-X graphics cards carrying the BIOS which enables only 720 stream processors. Affected users are advised to contact Sapphire support to resolve the issue. Expert users can find the corrective BIOS which enables all 800 stream processors (VER012.013.000.001.034705) in our VGA BIOS Database


http://www.techpowerup.com/111186/Sa...rocessors.html


----------



## Sozin

The one I found wasn't the Vapor-X one though. At least it doesn't say in the title.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102858


----------



## Fear of Oneself

you could get that one, but i wouldn't risk any sapphires. however my MSI one is the bomb. I was told that im good up to 1.35v and im at 1.21v stable, at the sig overclock. pluss MSI afterburner is better than sliced bread


----------



## Sozin

I'm not seeing any MSI ones at Newegg.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I'm not seeing any MSI ones at Newegg.


yea they sell like crack

good luck finding one. try microcenter, tigerdirect (dunno if you guys have bestbyte down south)


----------



## motoray

Too many pages to read but is anyone here running a EX full coverage block on these yet? And if so how good do they work? http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekfc5770acetal.html


----------



## xBISHOPx

Just ordered on for another rig in my house, Sapphire 5770 1gb, I think it will be a huge difference from the 9500 gt it was running on







.


----------



## Sozin

Well, it seems like the non-Vapor X 5770s are fine, so I think I'll pull the trigger now.

I'd rather not try to scrounge up another card.

EDIT//

Done.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Well, it seems like the non-Vapor X 5770s are fine, so I think I'll pull the trigger now.

I'd rather not try to scrounge up another card.


mk, go for it. If it is messed up, then you could always bios flash it to an MSI right, it there is a will there is a way.

i just looked and they seem to be all gone in canada and the US. dam, i must have got the last one







i hope you like your card Sozin


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


mk, go for it. If it is messed up, then you could always bios flash it to an MSI right, it there is a will there is a way.

i just looked and they seem to be all gone in canada and the US. dam, i must have got the last one







i hope you like your card Sozin


I hope I like it too.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


you could get that one, but i wouldn't risk any sapphires. however my MSI one is the bomb. I was told that im good up to 1.35v and im at 1.21v stable, at the sig overclock. pluss MSI afterburner is better than sliced bread


Not a big fan of misinformation. The Sapphire would be fine, you can flash your can in windows for gods sakes, if you can't accomplish this, go buy an pre-built PC and forget building your own.

And that MSI card is not impressive. Obviously you haven't looked through this thread. My Gigabyte Non-Overclocked edition does 1ghz/1472mhz. You paid extra for nothing, just letting this guy know he doesn't have to do the same......


----------



## xquisit

If anyone is playing BFBC2:Beta, please let us know what FPS your are getting at what settings.

1280x1040, Everything Maxed: 8xAA, 16xAF, DBAO = On 
42-48 FPS constant in heavy battles, 68-88 FPS in the middle of nowhere.

I guess this isn't bad for DX11 on, and I wonder what I could get at 1920x1080/200 with 2xAA, 4xAF, DBAO = On.. hmmm, I guess I should buy a monitor to suppor that resolution.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
If anyone is playing BFBC2:Beta, please let us know what FPS your are getting at what settings.

1280x1040, Everything Maxed: 8xAA, 16xAF, DBAO = On
42-48 FPS constant in heavy battles, 68-88 FPS in the middle of nowhere.

I guess this isn't bad for DX11 on, and I wonder what I could get at 1920x1080/200 with 2xAA, 4xAF, DBAO = On.. hmmm, I guess I should buy a monitor to suppor that resolution.

Mine seems locked to 30fps on my 1680x1050 screen. Thats all settings on max with 2xAA and 4xAF.

I can try running the game on my second screen if you want to see results on 1920x1080, for obv reason's I don't used it as my primary screen


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Mine seems locked to 30fps on my 1680x1050 screen. Thats all settings on max with 2xAA and 4xAF.

I can try running the game on my second screen if you want to see results on 1920x1080, for obv reason's I don't used it as my primary screen









I just checked my constant FPS in heavy battle with the specs I listed.. and it's 32-45FPS.. not bad









Do you mean trying my same settings on 1280x1040? Just to compare? I'm at 1000/1400 as well.

I see you have one 5770, if this is true I would love to see it do 8xAA 16xAF HBAO on at 1280x1040 /w everything maxed


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## moda

Do the 5770's still come with a DiRT 2 voucher? I'm going to grab a Sapphire Vapor-x 5770 tomorrow to replace my dieing 7800GTX (and its about time







first time going red, too







)


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *nexxusty*   Not a big fan of misinformation. The Sapphire would be fine, you can flash your can in windows for gods sakes, if you can't accomplish this, go buy an pre-built PC and forget building your own.

And that MSI card is not impressive. Obviously you haven't looked through this thread. My Gigabyte Non-Overclocked edition does 1ghz/1472mhz. You paid extra for nothing, just letting this guy know he doesn't have to do the same......  
im not going to get into a fire fight with a guy with 1 rep, but it seems like your provoking a fight over nothing.

And btw, the MSI was the cheapest one. So seriously, pick your fights, with this post you just proved you're an idiot

EDIT: if you guys haven't see this, this is why we bought these cheap kickers:
  
 YouTube- ati radeon hd 5870 DIRECTX 10 VS DIRECTX 11, see the differance for your self (NEW HD)  



 
 i thought this would be a cool video to watch


----------



## moda

Got myself a Sapphire Vaporx HD5770... runs brilliantly, especially compared to my old card \\o/

Although, something I have noticed, video playback doesnt look as crisp as it did on my old nvidia card.... are there any settings I can change to fix this? Video almost looks jaggy and blocky.... and a little interlaced I guess.... playing video with VLC/MPC-HC

Also, currently running the card at 900/1300 with slightly modified fan curve, plateaus at 75 degrees/88% fan speed which im happy with


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moda*


Got myself a Sapphire Vaporx HD5770... runs brilliantly










thats a nice card,congratz


----------



## DJEndet

Hey all fellow 5770 owners!

Just got my 5770 last week, bought it from my brother since he has 2 and he decided to sell em to buy a 5850 becouse of space issues. Don't blame him, even though the cards are insanely quiet, they get really loud when theres only a 1~2mm space between the cards.









Got this fella running at 950/1300 stable for now. Gonna see if I pump it up higher later on but enough for now.









:EDIT:
Btw, really silent cards.. Compared to my 3870x2, this is heaven for my ears. O.O!


----------



## xquisit

1280x1040, everything maxed, 8xAA, 16xAF, DBAO = Enabled
32-45 Constant in heavy battles, 60-85 in the middle of nowhere.

I do need a new monitor, and I was wondering... should I go 1680x1050, or 1920x1080/1200?

No one has CF 5770s running at a higher resolution than I am? I sure could use some help here.

How about some options in my CCC?
AAMode: Adaptive Multi-Sample AA
AA/AF: Use Application Settings
AI: Standard (not sure if I should Disable, set to Advanced, or keep it Standard)
Minimap: Quality (Not sure what to do here: High Performance, Performance, Quality, High Quality)

*BFBC2 Settings (located in My Documents):*
*[WindowSettings]*
*Width=*1280
*Height=*1024
*Fullscreen=*true
*RefreshRate=*60
*VSync=false*
*[Sound]*
*Quality=*high
*VoipEnable=*true
*[Graphics]*
*Effects=*high
*Soldiers=*high
*Vehicles=*high
*Overgrowth=*high
*Undergrowth=*high
*StaticObjects=*high
*Terrain=*high
*Shadows=*high
*Bloom=*true
*HSAO=*true
*MSAA=*3 *<~ Not sure what to do with this option*
*Water=*high
*MainQuality=*custom
*Texture=*high
*DxVersion=*11 *<~~ Hell yeah!*
*Aniso=*4 *<~~ Not sure what this is, and what to do with it*
*Detail=*high


----------



## pewpewlazer

Uh oh! This won't fit....

Or will it?




























Hooked the stock fan to my CPU fan header and I'm controlling it for now. Looking for some silent 92mm fans to put on the heatsink. So far its a few C lower at 50% (1800rpm, acceptably quiet) compared to ~50% on the vapor-x cooler. At full blast it loads around 67-70C with 1.3vGPU. I have the worst case airflow known to man BTW.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


im not going to get into a fire fight with a guy with 1 rep, but it seems like your provoking a fight over nothing.

And btw, the MSI was the cheapest one. So seriously, pick your fights, with this post you just proved you're an idiot

EDIT: if you guys haven't see this, this is why we bought these cheap kickers:
YouTube- ati radeon hd 5870 DIRECTX 10 VS DIRECTX 11, see the differance for your self (NEW HD)
i thought this would be a cool video to watch


Figured you'd pull the rep card. Your O/C edition card was cheaper than all the rest eh? Should say something about build quality. Personally I haven't ever seen a good product from MSI. Most people would tell u the same.

Every MSI motherboard I have ever had died at some point. They do not make long lasting products. I was simply calling you on the fact that you recommended an MSI video card over a Sapphire. Especially a Radeon.

Yet another thing most people would agree on. You do know that Sapphire only makes ATi cards right? I personally have owned 1 Sapphire video card, an X1950XT, worked great. The point I am trying to make is Sapphire is one of the only companies that solely manufacture ATi products. Therefore, according to Occam's razor, they make the best cards. Period.

Other than the fact that they release a bios that was slightly crippled, Sapph will win every time. XFX is a huge up and comer in the Radeon market though.


----------



## Dilyn

Plus, Sapphire worked pretty well with people who got these 'defective' cards and got a fix out extremely quickly iirc.


----------



## xquisit

The only Saphire card I owned was a x1900XT and it was a POS. Was known for over-heating, but they are a great company.. and upgraded me to a HD2900 for free, because they didn't make them anymore (due to the known heat problem).


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
1280x1040, everything maxed, 8xAA, 16xAF, DBAO = Enabled
32-45 Constant in heavy battles, 60-85 in the middle of nowhere.

I do need a new monitor, and I was wondering... should I go 1680x1050, or 1920x1080/1200?

No one has CF 5770s running at a higher resolution than I am? I sure could use some help here.

How about some options in my CCC?
AAMode: Adaptive Multi-Sample AA
AA/AF: Use Application Settings
AI: Standard (not sure if I should Disable, set to Advanced, or keep it Standard)
Minimap: Quality (Not sure what to do here: High Performance, Performance, Quality, High Quality)

*BFBC2 Settings (located in My Documents):*
*[WindowSettings]*
*Width=*1280
*Height=*1024
*Fullscreen=*true
*RefreshRate=*60
*VSync=false*
*[Sound]*
*Quality=*high
*VoipEnable=*true
*[Graphics]*
*Effects=*high
*Soldiers=*high
*Vehicles=*high
*Overgrowth=*high
*Undergrowth=*high
*StaticObjects=*high
*Terrain=*high
*Shadows=*high
*Bloom=*true
*HSAO=*true
*MSAA=*3 *<~ Not sure what to do with this option*
*Water=*high
*MainQuality=*custom
*Texture=*high
*DxVersion=*11 *<~~ Hell yeah!*
*Aniso=*4 *<~~ Not sure what this is, and what to do with it*
*Detail=*high

MSAA is multi-sampling anti-aliasing.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09* 
MSAA is multi-sampling anti-aliasing.

Thanks, but why is there a number associated with it in the setting folder..but not in my CCC?


----------



## pewpewlazer

1ghz at last!










I must have the worst 5770 known to man. Took 1.325vGPU, a vf1000, and 2 fans.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
1ghz at last!










I must have the worst 5770 known to man. Took 1.325vGPU, a vf1000, and 2 fans.

Looking good. I'd post pics of my setup but i don't have a camera and iphone pics kinda suck.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Not a big fan of misinformation. The Sapphire would be fine, you can flash your can in windows for gods sakes, if you can't accomplish this, go buy an pre-built PC and forget building your own.

And that MSI card is not impressive. Obviously you haven't looked through this thread. My Gigabyte Non-Overclocked edition does 1ghz/1472mhz. You paid extra for nothing, just letting this guy know he doesn't have to do the same......

Aaaand, why would you pay for a card that the manufacturer failed on? I wouldn't support a company that put out a bad card. Even if I could fix it, that's thier job, not mine.

Occams razer is a wonderful theory. And in theory, theory and reality are the same, in reality however...

Let's just say, I wouldn't recommend a saphire till: a) they are confirmed (by end users, not company) that the bug is fixed b)you can find such a good deal on the card that the extra work is alright. Though you still have principal. Support a company when the screw up, and what happens? The do it again.


----------



## Bartmasta

no one comments on my benches qq


----------



## Kerelm

Hey guys i figured here would be a good place to ask..

Is it really worth the extra ~$30 (Australian) for a Vapor X 5770?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


Hey guys i figured here would be a good place to ask..

Is it really worth the extra ~$30 (Australian) for a Vapor X 5770?


No, so called the V2 cools just as good as the VaporX.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


no one comments on my benches qq


I like the benches, and that Vantage score. I can't wait to see the jump from my 8800GT to the 5770.


----------



## Bartmasta

i'd get the v1 cooler

also thx for commenting


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i'd get the v1 cooler

also thx for commenting


I hath bought this one.


----------



## Bartmasta

here are mine


----------



## Sozin

I'm jealous for two reasons; you have two, and you have the coolers that I love.


----------



## Bartmasta

Did anyone here replace the TIM on the cards? I did and my temps dropped by a good 5-6'C

mx-2


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*











Did anyone here replace the TIM on the cards? I did and my temps dropped by a good 5-6'C

mx-2


As we speak i am replacing TIM with MX-3 and VRAM sinks!!! Done one card now having a smoke be for i start the second!


----------



## jacedaface

Stripping my 5770's installing MX-3 and RAM sinks. Still waiting for the low profile sinks for the back of the card! This will have to do for now. Way too much stock paste as normal!


































Also the screws at the back holding on the heatsink are a nightmare to turn!!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Hmm, it was really easy with my V1 cooler. The only thing I did wrong was not using enough TIM. You have to use a lot or it won't get good contact with the heatsink and you will load at 98'C


----------



## darklink

I couldn't even get the stock cooler off of my XFX V1. 1 of the screws was so tight that I thought I was almost gonna break the card trying to get it off. I was a little mad at first but with the fan set manually to 50% (which is the point where any higher and the noise is noticable) my GPU temps never really go over 65C when running 3Dmark or gaming so all is good.


----------



## Bartmasta

wow mine hits 75'C at times


----------



## jacedaface

Well my temps have always been good but i cant not fiddle with things!!! My idle on top card now 29C bottom 26C was 34C/29C havent tested load but has never above 68 anyways!


----------



## MRHANDS

I have a question for you experienced owners. I'm looking to crossfire, been trying to find a matching card to mine, an asus v2, but with no luck. If I get something along the lines of a sapphire or HIS, can I overclock it and chang volts through msi afterburner like my asus can?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


I have a question for you experienced owners. I'm looking to crossfire, been trying to find a matching card to mine, an asus v2, but with no luck. If I get something along the lines of a sapphire or HIS, can I overclock it and chang volts through msi afterburner like my asus can?


Yes you can but you will have to change the Config settings in the afterburner exe to let you go above 960 core. If you have a look through this thread it is on here loads about how to do it. Ive done it but i cant think what i did now. Just look it up.


----------



## burksdb

count me in


----------



## Bartmasta

wow 1.3V

what kinda temps do you get


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


wow 1.3V

what kinda temps do you get


at idle it runs about 35

i ran furmark for about an hr and never got higher than 75

i'm waiting on my water block to come in though. 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekfc5770acetal.html


----------



## Neo_182

Check it.









I took the liberty of inviting myself to the club.









Note the image was pre-wire tucking and hiding. Looks much better now.


----------



## Karlz3r

Sweet red color everywhere, are you the Darth Vader by any chance?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Yes you can but you will have to change the Config settings in the afterburner exe to let you go above 960 core. If you have a look through this thread it is on here loads about how to do it. Ive done it but i cant think what i did now. Just look it up.

Or just flash the ASUS BIOS.


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karlz3r* 
Sweet red color everywhere, are you the Darth Vader by any chance?

HA!

No i'm not , just your average awesome gamer guy.


----------



## camocamel

I was wondering what the experiences are with the new released 10.1 drivers I just downloaded them from sapphire and did a little testing...
Ran heaven bench attached before 10.1 53.0fps score 1336, after 10.1 53.1fps score 1339.... not exactly a massive improvement but improved none the less.







and my gpu-z is still not picking up 10.1 under the driver section is this a problem?


----------



## kuri

Add me to the list. Got my Sapphire Vapor-X last week, running stock clocks. Excuse the wire mess. Some of those are temperature sensors. There's no window in my case so you can see it's a build without a lot of flash.


----------



## Bartmasta

damn with 55% fan speed im loading at 79'C on GPU 1 from TF2

also 1080 mhz on mem looks ok


----------



## DJEndet

Tuned mine up a little bit. Didn't gain too much more points in 3dmark vantage compared to 950/1300 but that might be due to me being lazy and not restarting the comp.







Good thing MSI Afterburner has the hotkey feature for profiles since I can't run dual monitors + overclock without the card underclocking too much in 2d mode.


----------



## Bartmasta

nice overclock

im unstable at 1080 mem, going back to 1050

core overclocking soon, hoping for at least 950


----------



## Bradey

i just got some ram-sinks


----------



## kuri

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i just got some ram-sinks


Put them on and show us some pics and OC results


----------



## Daney

I've just had to RMA my 5770, a dead DVI port and random black screens (not crashes).

I haven't sent it off yet but I will be at the weekend







Anyone know if Asus RMAs are fast/good? I'm going through Ebuyer though


----------



## Bartmasta

good luck with the RMA

at 950 core clock i am sometimes getting a small vertical line appear on my screen for a split second

is this normal if it's unstable?


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


good luck with the RMA

at 950 core clock i am sometimes getting a small vertical line appear on my screen for a split second

is this normal if it's unstable?


Sounds like an artifact to me, no matter how small. Raise the voltage a little







or lower the overclock







.

Oh and thanks


----------



## Bartmasta

im crashing at 950 mhz core clock with 1.139V

Dunno if I should just stay at 935 MHz cause I already load at like 79'C from a long session of TF2.

what do you guys think


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


im crashing at 950 mhz core clock with 1.139V

Dunno if I should just stay at 935 MHz cause I already load at like 79'C from a long session of TF2.

what do you guys think


just up the voltage is what i'd say, because the GPU's are good till 1.3+

Quote:



MSI R5770-PMD1G supports the over voltage function of GPU by MSI exclusive overclocking utility â€˜afterburnerâ€™, and the maximum overclocking voltage will be up to 1.300V. The overclocking limitation will be higher, increasing additional performance. If you are looking for an HD 5770 that can easily improve the performance by overclocking, the best choice is MSI R5770-PMD1G for sure,â€ the official press release revealed.


this is the MSI version, but they use the same GPU's, it's just the different PCB's that the GPU's are put on by the specific manufacturers.

Quote:



Supports over voltage function of GPU
MSI R5770-PMD1G supports the over voltage function of GPU by MSI exclusive overclocking utility "afterburner", and the maximum overclocking voltage will be up to 1.300V. The overclocking limitation will be higher, increasing additional performance. If you are looking for a HD 5770 that can easily improve the performance by overclocking, the best choice is MSI R5770-PMD1G for sure.


http://www.guru3d.com/news/msi-custo...adeon-hd-5770/


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


im crashing at 950 mhz core clock with 1.139V

Dunno if I should just stay at 935 MHz cause I already load at like 79'C from a long session of TF2.

what do you guys think


For me i dont like to see my card over 75C i know you can go higher but that me.


----------



## doc2142

Once i get my 2nd card tomorrow ill take some pictures and join the club


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
Once i get my 2nd card tomorrow ill take some pictures and join the club

Hey Doc you still having problems? Or did you get it sorted?


----------



## doc2142

Yeah, I just had to run the game under administrator. Right now i dont have any problems, hopefully when I crossfire i wont run into more.


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

Built a i5 750 rig for my cousin with a 5770 but technically I built it so I'm in!


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
For me i dont like to see my card over 75C i know you can go higher but that me.

Same here. Good thing, even with the clocks I'm running now, I only hit 74 with 60% fan. It's darn silent still, gonna try for higher mem clock next.







Also need to up my case airflow though.

Got my 2d mode problem solved aswell, back on 2 screens again.









PS. Got my overclock up to 960/1375. I can easily go to 1400 and even higher without any particle errors etc. BUT I'm actually losing FPS and performance with anything higher than 1375 mem clock. Upping voltage didn't help either, wierd.









:EDIT:

New clocks for bench: 1000/1375







Screenie below. Shows it as 999/1375 but Afterburner does that to me guite often with my clocks, shows them 1 below of the actual amount.


----------



## camocamel

I furmark benched forever and also found mine peaks at 1375 on ram strange.. must be a sweet spot


----------



## cgraham23

I think i want to buy another 5770... and also 2 23'' inch 1080p HDMI monitors... and I already spent 80$ on a fan controller and more fans...

So i spent 1000$ on my current build... and now I want to spend like... $600 more.

HELP!!! WHEN DOES IT END?!!? DOES IT END?!!!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
I think i want to buy another 5770... and also 2 23'' inch 1080p HDMI monitors... and I already spent 80$ on a fan controller and more fans...

So i spent 1000$ on my current build... and now I want to spend like... $600 more.

HELP!!! WHEN DOES IT END?!!? DOES IT END?!!!

it doesn't


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *camocamel*


I furmark benched forever and also found mine peaks at 1375 on ram strange.. must be a sweet spot


Might be, my brothers cards memory also peaks at 1375 as the sweet spot. Wondering why really. Also wierd is that his cards core doesn't go over 950 but he still gets same amount of points furmark as I did with that 1000 core of mine. Gotta love tech, allways something to say "wierd"









Gonna see later this week where I peak with my core. Most likely it will go alot higher since it still demanded more when I quickly tried a 15min stress test at 1050... And I still haven't touched my voltages.


----------



## pewpewlazer

I give up. ~70C load on the VF1000 setup with a 70mm stock AMD heatsink delta fan over the VRMs on full blast and I can't get 1ghz core to pass furmark for even 10 minutes. Tried all the way up to the 1.35v max in afterburner. I officially have the worst 5770 of all time. Was going to swap it for my brothers GTX 260 216 but that overclocks awful to. Not sure what to do now. Really regret canceling my 5850 order though Dell...


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


I give up. ~70C load on the VF1000 setup with a 70mm stock AMD heatsink delta fan over the VRMs on full blast and I can't get 1ghz core to pass furmark for even 10 minutes. Tried all the way up to the 1.35v max in afterburner. I officially have the worst 5770 of all time. Was going to swap it for my brothers GTX 260 216 but that overclocks awful to. Not sure what to do now. Really regret canceling my 5850 order though Dell...


70C isn't that high tbh. Do the VRMs have heatsinks on them?

Don't give up, just keep upping the voltage until you reach the clock you want, providing it has acceptable temperatures.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


70C isn't that high tbh. Do the VRMs have heatsinks on them?

Don't give up, just keep upping the voltage until you reach the clock you want, providing it has acceptable temperatures.


No, but I have a fan over them. I'm out of voltage via software. I'm not about to solder my warranty away when my card is a crap overclocker in the first place. Everyone else is doing 1ghz at ~1.25v is seems.


----------



## Daney

Ah, I didn't know you were already at the maximum voltage..









Fans won't be as effective cooling as a heatsink + fan.. It's like trying to cool your CPU without a heatsink.. just a fan on top; it's not gonna work is it?


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Same here. Good thing, even with the clocks I'm running now, I only hit 74 with 60% fan. It's darn silent still, gonna try for higher mem clock next.







Also need to up my case airflow though.

Got my 2d mode problem solved aswell, back on 2 screens again.









PS. Got my overclock up to 960/1375. I can easily go to 1400 and even higher without any particle errors etc. BUT I'm actually losing FPS and performance with anything higher than 1375 mem clock. Upping voltage didn't help either, wierd.









:EDIT:

New clocks for bench: 1000/1375







Screenie below. Shows it as 999/1375 but Afterburner does that to me guite often with my clocks, shows them 1 below of the actual amount. 


It must be your CPU, because I get a score that high when I put mine at 950/1230.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Ah, I didn't know you were already at the maximum voltage..









Fans won't be as effective cooling as a heatsink + fan.. It's like trying to cool your CPU without a heatsink.. just a fan on top; it's not gonna work is it?


Well I don't have heatsinks sitting around that happen to fit the 5770 VRM and there aren't any commercially available that I'm aware of. Not spending any more money on this turd anyway. An extra $17 more than what I spent for the card + vf1000 could have gotten me a used 4870x2, but I just HAD to have a DX11 card









Oh and the VRMs are only hitting ~65C (measured with an IR thermometer) under load so I doubt that's the issue.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


It must be your CPU, because I get a score that high when I put mine at 950/1230.


Really? Hmm.... Well, my CPU is stock atm due to my cooler being the Intel stock cooler so it could be that actually... I'll torture the fella a little today and overclock the CPU to 2,8 atleast for a few runs in furmark and see if the points go up.


----------



## kilrbe3

Well I'm a tad afarid of my temps. I was never afraid on NV with my GTX's. I let it go to 90c and call it a day.

But seems 5770s from reading, like to not go above 80c. Safe 100c like normal.

I get about 74c-77c stress testing with 960/1330

This looks promising from reading the 5770 cooler thread;
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...56&page=awards

Yet I run a CF set up with a wireless card in a PCI slot, so there is no way to cool both of my cards with that...

Anyone with CF and got aftermarket cooling?


----------



## DJEndet

Hmmm... I've been pondering about the 5770 cooling myself for a few days now and I'm wondering, does anyone have any idea of the stats on the v1 fan? I've been fiddling around on full load with the fan speed and oddly, anything above 75% doesn't give me even 1c drop in temps. I'm suspecting that little thing just doesn't have enough static pressure since anything above 70% started pushing the air back from the intake.


----------



## Bartmasta

ive got v1 cooler and its pretty lame, 74'C load

im crashed at 935/1350 in tf2, trying 935/1320 now


----------



## YangerD

Heres my Vapor-X 5770. Great card. Don't hate on my cable management







It's my first build.


----------



## mtcn77

790xt-ud4p rulz!!!


----------



## doc2142

Here is mine


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Really? Hmm.... Well, my CPU is stock atm due to my cooler being the Intel stock cooler so it could be that actually... I'll torture the fella a little today and overclock the CPU to 2,8 atleast for a few runs in furmark and see if the points go up.


Yeah, it's definitely your CPU. Not a bottleneck, but the frequency is holding it back.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Heres my Vapor-X 5770. Great card. Don't hate on my cable management







It's my first build.




















pro tip: the bundle off wires sitting at the bottom of your case off the PSU, you un bundle them, and spread them out through out the case (back obviously) i try to keep molex leads out of the holes from the back of the case


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


pro tip: the bundle off wires sitting at the bottom of your case off the PSU, you un bundle them, and spread them out through out the case (back obviously) i try to keep molex leads out of the holes from the back of the case


I know I should do it, but just too damn lazy lol. Air flow is good already so won't do it. Plus it's only me looking at it anyways


----------



## w00t

i should be getting mine any day now can't wait to try it out!!!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


I know I should do it, but just too damn lazy lol. Air flow is good already so won't do it. Plus it's only me looking at it anyways










i suppose, also get some light's, you have a massive window in the side of you're case, some sound activated white cathodes would look sweet behind the dragon, but that's just me


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Well I'm a tad afarid of my temps. I was never afraid on NV with my GTX's. I let it go to 90c and call it a day.

But seems 5770s from reading, like to not go above 80c. Safe 100c like normal.

I get about 74c-77c stress testing with 960/1330

This looks promising from reading the 5770 cooler thread;
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...56&page=awards

Yet I run a CF set up with a wireless card in a PCI slot, so there is no way to cool both of my cards with that...

Anyone with CF and got aftermarket cooling?

L2 pro is a joke. Don't bother. If you plan on overclocking anyways. If not it will keep the 5770 slightly cooler with less noise.


----------



## milkcow500

Just ordered 2x Vapor-X 5770s off newegg today, should be getting them tomorrow.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


Yeah, it's definitely your CPU. Not a bottleneck, but the frequency is holding it back.


Allright, thanks. Thought I'd be running into a problem with the CPUs speed sooner or later. Now to get a NH-14 in there, few 120's for the case and I can start OCing the Ol' Grumpy more.


----------



## [email protected]

I'd like to become part of this club since I love my 5770. I already used the submission form but thought I'd upload a picture of my card as well.


----------



## YangerD

So how many of you people are having crashes? I'm running fully stock everything and I seem to be getting crashes often when streaming HD video content in Windows Media Player. I'm just guessing that the drivers still aren't very mature yet and is in the early stages. I'm using 10.1.


----------



## Bartmasta

I only got crashes in a few games but I think they are because of my overclock.


----------



## DJEndet

No crashes to date, even with my OC. Lucky me.


----------



## YangerD

I'm new to video cards, but how long was it that took the 4*** series to become fully stable? Like a year or so was it? The 5*** series is only about what? 5 months old?


----------



## Sozin

I'll just drop this off here......


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
So how many of you people are having crashes? I'm running fully stock everything and I seem to be getting crashes often when streaming HD video content in Windows Media Player. I'm just guessing that the drivers still aren't very mature yet and is in the early stages. I'm using 10.1.

I'm still getting crashes when using 2d applications. I'm using 9.12 with hotfix.
It's really getting annoying.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I'm still getting crashes when using 2d applications. I'm using 9.12 with hotfix.
It's really getting annoying.

I feel your pain brother







. Let's hope ATI can get their act together quickly and put together a good fix. I'll have to remember next time to not buy immature new cards. I'd much rather have a solid system with an older card then to have crashes with a new card.


----------



## kilrbe3

Seems 960/1350 is my max OC with stock volts. Never have put more volts into a GFX card, so I dont feel comfortable upping the volts and going for a higher OC. Not like going from 960 to 1000 is gonna make a HUGE difference. But 1000 would be sweett..

Oh well


----------



## voodoo861

I have had my 5770 for about 3 weeks, and Ive only discovered problems with certain games. I personally think we should have a repository of erroneous games and programs and maybe fixes that worked or didnt...maybe there is something like this. Yea, nay?


----------



## YangerD

Ah man, just crashed again playing Crysis. PC gaming is way more trouble than I want it to be. Why can't it be like my PS3, just pop the disc in and your worry free.


----------



## amstech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Ah man, just crashed again playing Crysis. PC gaming is way more trouble than I want it to be. Why can't it be like my PS3, just pop the disc in and your worry free.


I just got done playing through the original Crysis and Warhead @ 1080P (mostly high settings) with 2X/AA and I had a total of 3, maybe 4 crashes.

And I think those are more related to the drivers because my GPU's never got anywhere near hot.


----------



## BlueLights

2x 5770 vapor-x's in CF here =D


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amstech* 
I just got done playing through the original Crysis and Warhead @ 1080P (mostly high settings) with 2X/AA and I had a total of 3, maybe 4 crashes.

And I think those are more related to the drivers because my GPU's never got anywhere near hot.

I guess I'm the lucky one...







I never get crashes/bsod/gsod or anything while playing a game (CS:S, TF2, BC2, MW2). Yet, all my crashes and lock ups come from.... watching YouTube/Hulu. Mostly 2D I guess.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
I guess I'm the lucky one...







I never get crashes/bsod/gsod or anything while playing a game (CS:S, TF2, BC2, MW2). Yet, all my crashes and lock ups come from.... watching YouTube/Hulu. Mostly 2D I guess.









I'm exact opposite. Well not exact I guess. I've gotten about 2 crashes and I'm only through about 30 minutes of play in Crysis. Also crash sometimes streaming HD content


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I guess I'm the lucky one...







I never get crashes/bsod/gsod or anything while playing a game (CS:S, TF2, BC2, MW2). Yet, all my crashes and lock ups come from.... watching YouTube/Hulu. Mostly 2D I guess.










If your running OC 24/7 then check the clocks in 2d mode. I had one crash after my OC in 2d mode, this was due to the card underclocking itself from 300/900 to 157/300. Made a CCC profile to force the 2d clocks back up to 300/900


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


If your running OC 24/7 then check the clocks in 2d mode. I had one crash after my OC in 2d mode, this was due to the card underclocking itself from 300/900 to 157/300. Made a CCC profile to force the 2d clocks back up to 300/900










Sorry, still fairly new to ATi, but learning quickly, How do you force 2d clocks in CCC?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Sorry, still fairly new to ATi, but learning quickly, How do you force 2d clocks in CCC?


Lemme find the link for the instructions... Darn can't find em, oh well lemme give you a quick instructions:

Open CCC and go Options>Profiles>Profiles Manager. In the 1st box just type a profile name, let's say "2D mode fix" then click "Save". Note: do NOT click activate yet.

Now go to C:\\Users\\<your user name here>\\AppData\\Local\\ATI\\ACE\\Profiles folder and you will see the profile you just created. You need to have "show hidden folders and files" activated in folder options to see the folders though.

Open the profile file with Notepad and find the following part:
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="30000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="96000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="90000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="120000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="137500" />
</Feature>

"Property name="Want_0" value=" is the 2D mode clocks, in the example above is 30000 and 90000 since I have allready changed them. Most likely they will be 15700 and 30000 or so, can't remember correctly right now. Anyway, change those values to 30000 and 90000. Don't change the other ones unless you want to, you most likely use MSI Afterburner for OC right? If so then you won't have to hcange the other values since Afterburner will over ride them anyway.

Save the file, go back to CCC and go Options>Profiles>Activate Profile and click the profile you made earlier (in this example it was "2D mode fix"). Then your done, now your 2d clocks will be the values you put in the profile file.

Working perfectly for me but still I wouldn't bother/suggest doing this unless you see that your clocks have dropped to 157/300 in 2d mode. Check that 1st with Afterburner or similar.

Found this fix while searching a fix for my problem with 2 monitors with OC since it dropped the clocks down so the 2nd screen would have particle errors. Fixed that but also my crashing with HD video streaming with one monitor.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJEndet* 
Lemme find the link for the instructions... Darn can't find em, oh well lemme give you a quick instructions:

Open CCC and go Options>Profiles>Profiles Manager. In the 1st box just type a profile name, let's say "2D mode fix" then click "Save". Note: do NOT click activate yet.

Now go to C:\\Users\\<your user name here>\\AppData\\Local\\ATI\\ACE\\Profiles folder and you will see the profile you just created. You need to have "show hidden folders and files" activated in folder options to see the folders though.

Open the profile file with Notepad and find the following part:
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="30000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="96000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="90000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="120000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="137500" />
</Feature>

"Property name="Want_0" value=" is the 2D mode clocks, in the example above is 30000 and 90000 since I have allready changed them. Most likely they will be 15700 and 30000 or so, can't remember correctly right now. Anyway, change those values to 30000 and 90000. Don't change the other ones unless you want to, you most likely use MSI Afterburner for OC right? If so then you won't have to hcange the other values since Afterburner will over ride them anyway.

Save the file, go back to CCC and go Options>Profiles>Activate Profile and click the profile you made earlier (in this example it was "2D mode fix"). Then your done, now your 2d clocks will be the values you put in the profile file.

Working perfectly for me but still I wouldn't bother/suggest doing this unless you see that your clocks have dropped to 157/300 in 2d mode. Check that 1st with Afterburner or similar.

Found this fix while searching a fix for my problem with 2 monitors with OC since it dropped the clocks down so the 2nd screen would have particle errors. Fixed that but also my crashing with HD video streaming with one monitor.









Thanks!

Already had a saved profile in CCC with my 960/1350 (Afterburner is odd for me) but yes it does show 157/300 for 2d clocks. Is Want_2 3d clocks? Can i edit that too and it can be just my primary profile?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Thanks!

Already had a saved profile in CCC with my 960/1350 (Afterburner is odd for me) but yes it does show 157/300 for 2d clocks. Is Want_2 3d clocks? Can i edit that too and it can be just my primary profile?

Yeah want_2 is 3D clocks. If you edit them then sure you can, thats what I do aswell since it's simplier.









:EDIT:
From what I have found out it seems that Want_0 is idle 2d clocks, Want_1 is load 2d clocks and Want_2 is load 3D clocks.


----------



## Sozin

Okay, I'm not really sure what to say about this one. I just ran 3DMark06 for the first time, and my score was barely better than when I was using my 8800GT. The page says my drivers aren't valid, even though I am using the newest ones from the AMD website.

15,589 marks with the 5770, compared to the 14,262 in my sig. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Okay, I'm not really sure what to say about this one. I just ran 3DMark06 for the first time, and my score was barely better than when I was using my 8800GT. The page says my drivers aren't valid, even though I am using the newest ones from the AMD website.

15,589 marks with the 5770, compared to the 14,262 in my sig. Am I missing something here?










with my system at 3.7Ghz i score just shy of 17000. Overclock your video card.

But other than that, i would say that 8800gt was on amphetamines


----------



## Sozin

Sorry, I forgot I put in the new link in my sig. Here is the old score with the 8800GT.

And I overclocked the card a little bit, I'm still getting used to it. I can see the difference in performance in my video games, just not in 3DMark yet. I mean, I saw a nice jump when I went from a AM2 3600+ to the X4 620. I suppose I was looking for another jump with the 5770.


----------



## Sozin

Little update, just ran Vantage, and I gained just under 3,000 points. I guess that's a bit better than the lame score from 3DMark06.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## DJEndet

You got good points. 5770 isn't an insane card by itself, it's more of medicore but the performance/price ratio is insane. Getting a 2nd one, if your mobo supports crossfire, will show you what you want.







But yeah, that's good points depending on your OC.


----------



## Sozin

My core is 910, and the memory is 1305. I still haven't decided if I am going to keep the card though...I just I got myself too excited for it.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


My core is 910, and the memory is 1305. I still haven't decided if I am going to keep the card though...I just I got myself too excited for it.


Then those are good I say. These little fellas are really good bang for the buck imo. Planning on getting 8800GT or something similar in the price range myself to go with my 5770 for physx and later on a 2nd 5770 once I get a new mobo. Remember, points are points but performance in games is what matters. For me atleast.


----------



## Sozin

I was really happy with my 8800GT, and still am, and I sort of bought the 5770 on impulse. I just ran through Crysis and enjoyed it more than I did on my 8800GT, but still.

I don't know if it was worth the money yet. Ugh...


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Might not be worth it at 1440x900 resolution. The 8800GT can take care of that.

I can say it does a great job at 1920x1200. So maybe it will be more future proof if you upgrade you monitor down the road.


----------



## Sozin

I've definitely thought about upgrading my monitor a lot, but I'm rocking a mATX board, so sadly Crossfire is out of the question for me. Would this card be enough to game on it's own at resolutions like that? Or am I better off returning it and waiting a bit longer to invest in a 5800 series card.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I've definitely thought about upgrading my monitor a lot, but I'm rocking a mATX board, so sadly Crossfire is out of the question for me. Would this card be enough to game on it's own at resolutions like that? Or am I better off returning it and waiting a bit longer to invest in a 5800 series card.


For single card, I'd say yes. It gives the power of 2x 5770's but withing a single card. Few months till fermi to drop the prices of the 58xx series.


----------



## Sozin

Yeah, I think I just might do that; probably a better 'down the road' situation anyway.

Damn you mATX boards, why must you be so sleak and sexy and yet, only have 1 PCI-e slot.


----------



## DJEndet

Haha indeed. I'd go with a mATX myself since I got some really nice cases around the house but I absolutely hate mATX mobos. Ah well, custom cases FTW!









Just ran a furmark vantage with my CPU OCed to 3ghz (ran insanely hot, winter ftw to keep it in safe temps) but didn't gain no more than 20 points in score with 1000/1375 compared to my last test with 2,44ghz stock speeds.. Seems it isn't a CPU issue here then. Now to test higher clocks even :X

:EDIT:
Darn, no dice. 1000/1375 is tops with stock voltages. Not too shappy I'd say. Now to work my ass off for an upgrade to get a 2nd one of these fellas <3


----------



## Bradey

i am gaming 3740 * 1024 (i think) it works great
i am benching now


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJEndet* 
Haha indeed. I'd go with a mATX myself since I got some really nice cases around the house but I absolutely hate mATX mobos. Ah well, custom cases FTW!









I love my Mini P180; the case is the entire reason I switched to mATX actually. I guess I had to trade some function to have such a 'tiny' computer.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I love my Mini P180; the case is the entire reason I switched to mATX actually. I guess I had to trade some function to have such a 'tiny' computer.

True, can't have it all like they allways say. Maybe someday, maybe someday we can have it all.


----------



## milkcow500

Got my two 5770's within a day from newegg (gotta love living in new york







).

I'm running 10.1 drivers right now, so what type of vantage scores on this gpu should I be seeing? around 20k or so at stock clocks?


----------



## bengore

good eve guys


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milkcow500*


Got my two 5770's within a day from newegg (gotta love living in new york







).

I'm running 10.1 drivers right now, so what type of vantage scores on this gpu should I be seeing? around 20k or so at stock clocks?


GPU score should be 16-18K depending on overclock


----------



## tvick47

I'd like to be added







Just bought two 5770's and they're coming today


----------



## Bartmasta

nice

be sure to take pictures


----------



## milkcow500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkcow500* 
Got my two 5770's within a day from newegg (gotta love living in new york







).

I'm running 10.1 drivers right now, so what type of vantage scores on this gpu should I be seeing? around 20k or so at stock clocks?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
GPU score should be 16-18K depending on overclock

I got around 17,500 when running at 1280x720. Would I get better results with 9.12 + hotfix?


----------



## kuri

Not sure if this is the right place, but per mackbaz, MSI and Asus now have new 5770's!

Asus:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121363

MSI:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_5770_HAWK


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i am gaming 3740 * 1024 (i think) it works great
i am benching now

3840x1024, same as me if you're using 17" monitors


----------



## kilrbe3

960/1350 Clocks, CrossFire


----------



## Bartmasta

hey how stable are you at those clocks?

I was doing 960/1350 but I got crashes in TF2 after an hour or so


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


hey how stable are you at those clocks?

I was doing 960/1350 but I got crashes in TF2 after an hour or so


100% stable. GPUTool for 20mins. Never 1 crash or GSOD in any game. Anything higher than 960 for me needs volts, but this card is too awesome to risk anything














!


----------



## Mike!

Add me the list please









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalil_y*


PICK ME PICK ME i just got my EVIL RED 5770 xXx XFX








from NEWEGG.COM











Brother!!









+ rep for having the same motherboard, ram, processor, heatsink, hard drive, and graphics card as me


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
3840x1024, same as me if you're using 17" monitors









nope i am running 19"
but that is the res


----------



## Zig-Zag

Disregard


----------



## Freakn

Form filled out and posted.

Just install a Sapphire HD5770 1GB and now to test this little beast out, leaving every thing at standard for a while


----------



## SickStew

My other half just got her Club 3D HD5770 today it has a rubbish cooler and look rubbish put it's performance is second to none

It's a little beast









I have temped her to go Tri Fire later in the year for added enjoyment


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kuri*


Not sure if this is the right place, but per mackbaz, MSI and Asus now have new 5770's!

MSI:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_5770_HAWK


Darn that MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk looks like a beauty with the duel coolers.  One of those, a few mods here and there to make it blow the heat outside the case and I'm in love <3 Just read a review on it, gotta find out when and if it hits our shores to buy it.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


100% stable. GPUTool for 20mins. Never 1 crash or GSOD in any game. Anything higher than 960 for me needs volts, but this card is too awesome to risk anything














!


What kinda temperatures are you getting and all? At 960/1350 I easily passed all benchmarks and furmark. In TF2 I would get crashing.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


What kinda temperatures are you getting and all? At 960/1350 I easily passed all benchmarks and furmark. In TF2 I would get crashing.


About 52/53c when running source games (CSS, TF2)
About 61/61c when running BC2 and MW2


----------



## newpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


About 52/53c when running source games (CSS, TF2)
About 61/61c when running BC2 and MW2


wow mine never gets to 61 when gaming and im running it at 1.25v 1000/1410


----------



## Bartmasta

Well maybe that's why. I load at 75'C


----------



## Sparkster83

Hello, i bought a sapphire 5770, and im a bit confused about the heatsink/fan.
Reading on forums there seems to be 2 versions of the reference cooling:
1- The batmobile
2- The egg

The thing is mine resembles none of them, mine is this one :
http://www1.sapphiretech.com/us/gall...5_PCIE_C03.jpg
Althought the pic is hosted in sapphires site, the card itself is not listed in their webpage(yet?).

The SKU number is 11163-02-20R.
The heatsink is pretty good, with 2 nice heatpipes. Temps are good, with games toping at the low 60's and the fan is NEVER heard, so im not really worried about what i got, just curious. The core hits 1030mhz on stock volts, and its got the samsung 1250mhz rated chips, which aparently won't go as high as the hynix(mine works best at 1300mhz). The card is 100% reference as it accepts the asus bios.

Heres a crappy pic i took of my card. It should be enought to notice the heatsink is neither the v1 or the egg.

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9769/sapphire.jpg

So anyone seen this heatsink in another brand?
I bought this card in spain btw, and that kind of explains the broken english too.


----------



## AMOCO

well the original hd 5770's had the coolers that direct the heat from the card & memory heat to blow out the back of the pc case,
the v.2 coolers don't blow the air out the case & have no ram sinks.i put ram sinks on my cards on both sides of the card.
BTW,you 1st link is bad link

here what mine look like with the ram sinks on them:


----------



## AMOCO

here is the card,right?http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...tCode=10011975


----------



## Sparkster83

Yep, it is that one.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkster83* 
Yep, it is that one.

never seen that 1 before,must have been a specially made card for Spain or something like a Special promo card


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


never seen that 1 before,must have been a specially made card for Spain or something like a Special promo card


Thats the exact same card that i picked up yesturday


----------



## tvick47

Add meh please







SAPPHIRE 100283L

















Should I have both crossfire cables on or just one?


----------



## Daney

Some say just use one connector, others say two. If you have two, why not? Even if the improvements are marginal: they're still there









I won't be updating the club member's list for a little bit until I get my 5770 back as it's not very convenient looking through a database and inserting data into a post on a small screen (laptop). I will do a big update when I get my card back from RMA though


----------



## Bartmasta

do you have to post such large images that take at least a minute to load


----------



## Freakn

I overlocked my 5770 to 800mhz just for a light test and Vantage lost 1k points from when i ran everything @ stock and got 9800 points with everything as per my sig (Oh that was while watching a full screen avi on through my 4670 on secondary monitor)

So thinking i may be a low in power so i pulled my 4670 out and now i'm getting so much flicker on both screens and i can't even run the avi full screen on my 17" as everything just flickers.

And running 10.1 from AMD

Anythoughts on the flickering?


----------



## Daney

You overclocked to 800mhz? Stock is 850mhz core.


----------



## not available

hopefully i'll be joining this club soon.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tvick47* 
Add meh please







SAPPHIRE 100283L

















Should I have both crossfire cables on or just one?


i think it is that 2 crossfire cables transfers data better


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daney* 
You overclocked to 800mhz? Stock is 850mhz core.

Strange i'm sure it showed 750 as stock but i may have screwed it up.

About to reinstall drivers and see what happens.

*** What version is everyone finding to provide the best results?


----------



## Daney

I've found 10.1 isn't great with my system, I like the 9.12s









Yours may be different but many have had issues with 10.1.


----------



## Bartmasta

ive been using 9.12 and its great

havent tried anything else


----------



## YangerD

Ah the driver problems everyone is having. When will they finally come out with a driver that won't crash. It pains me to know that I spent so much money on a new rig and that I can't feel 100% safe trying to game or watch HD video without the chance of crashing. I'm using 10.1 and have had about half a dozen crashes. The majority of them being when I stream HD video content. A few were while playing Crysis at 1920x1080 with 8XAA and all settings on high.


----------



## MoMurda

When I install any driver, tried 9.11 and up, I get a buzzing noise from the card when its being used I guess, like when I scroll down a page it buzzes loud, then when a game is on it will be loud during the gameplay and lower in the menus. But when no drivers are installed I get no buzzing while scrolling down a page.

Anyone else get this? I have a His 5770, I have tried different power supplies too.


----------



## tvick47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
do you have to post such large images that take at least a minute to load

Sorry my 12mp camera is set to its highest res...


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoMurda* 
When I install any driver, tried 9.11 and up, I get a buzzing noise from the card when its being used I guess, like when I scroll down a page it buzzes loud, then when a game is on it will be loud during the gameplay and lower in the menus. But when no drivers are installed I get no buzzing while scrolling down a page.

Anyone else get this? I have a His 5770, I have tried different power supplies too.

I dont think its something you can fix with drivers. When i've had something like that, it was the capacitors making the funny noises. I've had this in a very ancient 9600 pro and in a 9800gtx+. You either learn to live with it or try to rma the card... I'd love to be wrong tho.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkster83* 
I dont think its something you can fix with drivers. When i've had something like that, it was the capacitors making the funny noises. I've had this in a very ancient 9600 pro and in a 9800gtx+. You either learn to live with it or try to rma the card... I'd love to be wrong tho.

Dam. Thought maybe someone had this problem with Win7RC and then it cleared up when they got the real one. Well this blows!!! Thanks though man!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Dam. Thought maybe someone had this problem with Win7RC and then it cleared up when they got the real one. Well this blows!!! Thanks though man!


No weird noises here.

The only problem I had with Win7RC was issues with DX11, since I don't think the RC fully supported DX11. I could be wrong though


----------



## Freakn

Also sorted now, did a clean install of 10.1 and tested - worked fine.

Reinstalled 4670 as secondary and tested - Played full screen AVI while playing dirt 2 and worked fine (1920* with 8X/med-high)

Had it overclocked to 960mhz (max on stock bios) and 1300 which only tapped out @ 63 deg C during Dirt 2

Though i'm curious as to why i struggle to hit 9k in vantage, but i do get 15k plus in '06, or am i aiming too high?


----------



## YangerD

I just tried 10.1 hotfix. Crashed 3 times within 10 minutes. This is starting to really get on my nerves!!!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Had it overclocked to 960mhz (max on stock bios) and 1300 which only tapped out @ 63 deg C during Dirt 2

Though i'm curious as to why i struggle to hit 9k in vantage, but i do get 15k plus in '06, or am i aiming too high?


sounds normal


----------



## Sparkster83

I've noticed something very annoying... my card gets stuck at 400 core / 900 memory after watching any video using dxva accelerated codec... Only fix is rebooting. This is with the latest catalyst 10.1 under win 7 32 bit.
This is a huge showstopper for me.. anyone else having this issue? Im hooked throught displayport to my lp2475w, but i don't think that has much to do with it. Also i just discovered UVD cant handle one particular 1920x800 avc video.. the output is corrupted with funny colours and huge block issues. The same media played just fine with a 9800gtx+ under dxva MS decoder. Man this drivers sure need some polishing.


----------



## Rockr69

May I join? I have a XFX HD5770. I'm running 10.1 and am OC'd @ 1025/1450.


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


I just tried 10.1 hotfix. Crashed 3 times within 10 minutes. This is starting to really get on my nerves!!!


It's not for the 5700s...


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


It's not for the 5700s...


What can one do? lol. It's killing me


----------



## dartuil

i want to join i just got a 5770 vapor-x


----------



## Bartmasta

heres vantage with my 24/7 settings

1 5770










2 5770


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
heres vantage with my 24/7 settings

1 5770










2 5770



















Epic win!

What should I bench next? I figure someone wants too see some benchies with CF 5770s! that are beast!


----------



## Bartmasta

crysis maxed out

gogogo


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


crysis maxed out

gogogo


I avoid that game like the plague, sorry mate. Wont play a game devs dont care about.


----------



## DJEndet

Hit 10800 on my 5770 after CPU OCing with the 24/7 clocks in my sig in furmark.. 200 more than I hit with 1000/1375 before the CPU OC, hmmmm..... Today, I shall go after 11k!


----------



## YangerD

So what drivers are the majority of you guys running on? I've been getting grey screens and crashes on all drivers. But 10.1 hotfix was the worse. I'm running 100% stock with Overdrive disabled.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


So what drivers are the majority of you guys running on? I've been getting grey screens and crashes on all drivers. But 10.1 hotfix was the worse. I'm running 100% stock with Overdrive disabled.


9.12 HotFix seems to be working just fine for me. That's what a huge portion of people are using at the moment.

FYI, the 10.1 HotFix *DOES NOT* Fix or have any effect on 5700 series only 5800


----------



## AMOCO

where is link to hotfix,please?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


9.12 HotFix seems to be working just fine for me. That's what a huge portion of people are using at the moment.

FYI, the 10.1 HotFix *DOES NOT* Fix or have any effect on 5700 series only 5800


Do you guys only have the driver installed or all the other ATI software as well? Lastly, where do I go to download older drivers?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


So what drivers are the majority of you guys running on? I've been getting grey screens and crashes on all drivers. But 10.1 hotfix was the worse. I'm running 100% stock with Overdrive disabled.


I'm running 10.1 from XFX. Gave better performance than 9.12.

Just a quick question YangerD, I noticed you have the Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X. From what I've readen, those cards had the problem of having 80 shaders less couse of a bios mess up and my friend had one. That thing didn't stay stable no matter what we did untill we flashed the bios with a new one which activated the missing shaders. By no means I say this is what you have but just throwing an idea since you can't seem to get it stable at all. :/


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


I'm running 10.1 from XFX. Gave better performance than 9.12.

Just a quick question YangerD, I noticed you have the Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X. From what I've readen, those cards had the problem of having 80 shaders less couse of a bios mess up and my friend had one. That thing didn't stay stable no matter what we did untill we flashed the bios with a new one which activated the missing shaders. By no means I say this is what you have but just throwing an idea since you can't seem to get it stable at all. :/


I did infact have one of those messed up BIOS cards. I already flashed the card and all 800 are showing up now. When will 10.2 come out? lol. Or will those be a disappointment as well?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


I did infact have one of those messed up BIOS cards. I already flashed the card and all 800 are showing up now. When will 10.2 come out? lol. Or will those be a disappointment as well?


Aww, too bad it didn't help then.








No idea on my behalf on when they will come, nor will they help at all. I'd say that if you can't seem to get the card working, just flash back to the original bios and RMA the fella. Starts to sound like bad luck on the card for you.


----------



## Bradey

i am running 10.1 works fine, i am using vista 32


----------



## voodoo861

Ive been running 10.1 for about a week and have had no changes, good or bad, in my card performance or stability...but I wasnt having any hardware problems before I updated.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Do you guys only have the driver installed or all the other ATI software as well? Lastly, where do I go to download older drivers?


I have Drivers + CCC installed.

Old Drivers here;
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...eonaiw_xp.aspx


----------



## Freakn

I'm thinking about flashing my new Sapphire 5770 1GB below





to the ASUS bios to play with overclocking up to and possibly beyond the 1 Ghz mark but i've noticed these style aren't very common..

Has anyone had any experience on this version?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Epic win!

What should I bench next? I figure someone wants too see some benchies with CF 5770s! that are beast!


BF BC2 demo if you got it. No benching, but I'd love to see your frame rates at various settings.


----------



## BradleyKZN

My card isn't on the subscribe form








its a Club3D 5770
I added it under Diamond


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
BF BC2 demo if you got it. No benching, but I'd love to see your frame rates at various settings.

I'll try and do this this week.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I have Drivers + CCC installed.

Old Drivers here;
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...eonaiw_xp.aspx


Those are for XP. Do you have the link for Windows 7?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Those are for XP. Do you have the link for Windows 7?

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Videocar...Win-7_c31.html


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Videocar...Win-7_c31.html

Thank you. + rep


----------



## kilrbe3

Here are some BC2 SS with FPS showing.

1920x1080
4X AA
4x AF
ALL HIGH
DX11 forced in Config (Tho, I don't think DX11 is in the beta...rumors?)

I never ever dip below 60. And this game isnt fully optimized, so release copy should be amazing performance wise... if DICE pulls through. On AVG though, I get anywhere from 65-90 in most areas. Firefights 60-upper 50's. To be honest, this game doesnt look "thatttt" good


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Here are some BC2 SS with FPS showing.

1920x1080
4X AA
4x AF
ALL HIGH
DX11 forced in Config (Tho, I don't think DX11 is in the beta...rumors?)

I never ever dip below 60. And this game isnt fully optimized, so release copy should be amazing performance wise... if DICE pulls through. On AVG though, I get anywhere from 65-90 in most areas. Firefights 60-upper 50's. To be honest, this game doesnt look "thatttt" good


It's a newb question, but how do you get it to show your fps on the corner of your screen like that?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


It's a newb question, but how do you get it to show your fps on the corner of your screen like that?


Download FRAPS


----------



## hubwub

I upgraded my drivers to 10.1. However, with no hotfix. I've gotten one GSOD and it was while I was playing EVE Online and COD4 at the same time. I've also gotten that weird mouse pointer error this morning. I might apply the hotfix tonight.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I upgraded my drivers to 10.1. However, with no hotfix. I've gotten one GSOD and it was while I was playing EVE Online and COD4 at the same time. I've also gotten that weird mouse pointer error this morning. I might apply the hotfix tonight.


Don't do it. It made things worse... for me atleast. I read a couple of other members get more problems with the hotfix as well. The hotfix was designed for the 5800 series.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Don't do it. It made things worse... for me atleast. I read a couple of other members get more problems with the hotfix as well. The hotfix was designed for the 5800 series.

Thanks. I know my system is stable. I might just do a fresh Windows install and see if that changes any of my problems. I'll look at my 1401 log and see when the last time it occurred.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


Thanks. I know my system is stable. I might just do a fresh Windows install and see if that changes any of my problems. I'll look at my 1401 log and see when the last time it occurred.


Applying the 10.1 HotFix has ZERO effect on 5700 series cards. So don't waste your time sweeping drivers all night.


----------



## Bartmasta

Woo I got my 24" today.

Vantage Extreme anyone?


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
I'm thinking about flashing my new Sapphire 5770 1GB below





to the ASUS bios to play with overclocking up to and possibly beyond the 1 Ghz mark but i've noticed these style aren't very common..

Has anyone had any experience on this version?

I have your card. Have had it flashed to the asus bios. Didn't make much of a difference except overdrive was unlocked beyond 960mhz(wich i could do wih afterburner anyway), and the fan was set to 35% default instead of the 40% in the sapphire bios. But anyway, to answer the question, it is safe for you to flash, its a 100% reference card.
Mine does 1030/1330(althought mems at 1300 seem to work best, this are the samsung gddr 5 5000 mhz rated chips).


----------



## Zyphur

Hey everybody, I am looking to buy a 5770 but dont know which one is for me.

All I want to do is play my games on MAX settings on my Resolution of 1680x1050.

My price range is under $200 canadian, prefferably under $150.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## kilrbe3

I hear bad things about the v2 cooler, as it blows hot air into your case. But! the V1 are more expensive just due to their manufacture. If any, I suggest this,

XFX- Double LifeTime Warranty
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=44932&...X&promoid=1196

Diamond- Just cheaper
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=46578&...acture=Diamond


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


Hey everybody, I am looking to buy a 5770 but dont know which one is for me.

All I want to do is play my games on MAX settings on my Resolution of 1680x1050.

My price range is under $200 canadian, prefferably under $150.

Any suggestions ?


I'm going to recommend the XFX 5770 v1 (batmobile) cooler, as I've been using these cards for a few months now and have no problems with them whatsoever. Excellent card and I'm extremely pleased with its performance!

^^-- The XFX card that Kilrbe3 posted the link to above me.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zyphur* 
Hey everybody, I am looking to buy a 5770 but dont know which one is for me.

All I want to do is play my games on MAX settings on my Resolution of 1680x1050.

My price range is under $200 canadian, prefferably under $150.

Any suggestions ?

Can i just say b careful with XFX they have been doing custom PCB boards to save money. If you get one without the custom board you will be fine. But you will not know untill you open the box.

I say ASUS or SAPPHIRE.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Can i just say b careful with XFX they have been doing custom PCB boards to save money. If you get one without the custom board you will be fine. But you will not know untill you open the box.

I say ASUS or SAPPHIRE.

That dude crippled people, Just because its a custom PCB to save money, all it takes out is the 2nd CrossFire connector to make Tri-Fire. Which does not apply to i bet 95% of 5770 owners. And almost NO one has complained they cant get a higher OC out of the new custom PCB.

So avoid XFX if you want, but if you want to get a fast and great re-sell value, look at XFX again.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
That dude crippled people, Just because its a custom PCB to save money, all it takes out is the 2nd CrossFire connector to make Tri-Fire. Which does not apply to i bet 95% of 5770 owners. And almost NO one has complained they cant get a higher OC out of the new custom PCB.

So avoid XFX if you want, but if you want to get a fast and great re-sell value, look at XFX again.

I only said that as i have read at least 3 threads of people having bad experience with the custom PCB. Maybe they just liked to have a rant and there is in fact no problem with them. But what i read was enough to put me off buying one.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770 900/1300 but I sometimes go to 950/1400.

how much faster is this card at 950/1300 then stock speed in terms of 5770 to a 5870?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkster83* 
I have your card. Have had it flashed to the asus bios. Didn't make much of a difference except overdrive was unlocked beyond 960mhz(wich i could do wih afterburner anyway), and the fan was set to 35% default instead of the 40% in the sapphire bios. But anyway, to answer the question, it is safe for you to flash, its a 100% reference card.
Mine does 1030/1330(althought mems at 1300 seem to work best, this are the samsung gddr 5 5000 mhz rated chips).

Thanks Spankster, good to know (bios/mem).

From what i've heard the Samsung chips seem to be a friend with the higher overclocker's and hard modders.

Think i might get some mem coolers, extra ram and in time a better PSU and see just what i can get from this little beast. Love to go water cooled but can't afford it just yet. Couple of months and i'll be there hopefully


----------



## jacedaface

I know i have seen a thread in the past about the RAM chips on these cards and i know one was better than the other. But i have forgotten who even made the other chips let alone what was better. I have not long installed RAM sinks to the front of my card have some slimmer sinks in post for the back. Mine are Samsung chips. Any input on what chips are better?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
I only said that as i have read at least 3 threads of people having bad experience with the custom PCB. Maybe they just liked to have a rant and there is in fact no problem with them. But what i read was enough to put me off buying one.

There was 3 threads complaining they got one. Not a sinlge one of those threads ever posting anything actually negative about them, just that they were afraid they were worse. Unfortunatly, that's how hype starts, proofless statements that get passed along as proof

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Here are some BC2 SS with FPS showing.

1920x1080
4X AA
4x AF
ALL HIGH
DX11 forced in Config (Tho, I don't think DX11 is in the beta...rumors?)

I never ever dip below 60. And this game isnt fully optimized, so release copy should be amazing performance wise... if DICE pulls through. On AVG though, I get anywhere from 65-90 in most areas. Firefights 60-upper 50's. To be honest, this game doesnt look "thatttt" good


















Thanks!! Plus rep. Makes me want a second card, I can't get more than 40fps on action scens with everyting on medium


----------



## Emu105

Hey Dude list me In just got mines Today !!


----------



## djohny24

Hey there! this is my last mod, new aftermarket cooler Thermalright HR-3 rev.a. You can check my review here









http://www.overclock.net/ati-cooling...-cooler-8.html

[email protected] 1001/1375 at 62Âºc full load.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
Hey there! this is my last mod, new aftermarket cooler Thermalright HR-3 rev.a. You can check my review here









http://www.overclock.net/ati-cooling...-cooler-8.html

[email protected] 1001/1375 at 62Âºc full load.

Was just reading your post, 62C load and 34c idle is exactly what I get with stock coolers at 50% fan speed. With just a simple 120mm fan blowing cold air onto the cards.


----------



## kuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Was just reading your post, 62C load and 34c idle is exactly what I get with stock coolers at 50% fan speed. With just a simple 120mm fan blowing cold air onto the cards.

I think that's with a Gentle Typhoon 120mm fan though, so I'd imagine it to be quieter than the stock fan at 50%. Imagine mounting a Delta on the HR-03! djohny24, if you have a high performance fan lying around, it'd be worth a test.


----------



## camocamel

YouTube- Budget Romeo 1: Is Your Name Visa?  



 
 Vote for me by posting a comment on my Pick up line Contest video so I can win a ipad and put a Radeon 5770 in that thing!


----------



## Matt*S.

I just have to toot my horn a bit. I just got my cards up to 1GHz on the Core and ran Vantage. Attached are my benchmark numbers. These are much higher then the last time I ran it, I think Crossfire wasn't working right or something. I saw something like 5k more points this time around. 17,444 on the GPU Score WOOT!!

The only thing changed hardware wise was going from a Q6600 @ 3.6GHz to my Q9550. These cards are finally benchmarking like I thought they should...guess driver updates do marvelous things.


----------



## DJEndet

Nice points Matt*S.!







Love seeing benchs with crossfire 5770s


----------



## rolatyor

hi. please add me. i'm testing my two XFX 5770 on CF.


----------



## rogue108

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
I hear bad things about the v2 cooler, as it blows hot air into your case. But! the V1 are more expensive just due to their manufacture.

I used to think the same thing myself, until I read this review.

http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=664

Apparently, performance is similar, but the V2 cooler is a little quieter. I ended up with the Revision 2 cooler and it appears to work well. I have hit 1010 mhz / 1350 mhz on the V2 cooler. I do have a decent amount of case airflow and very hardware in it.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rolatyor*


hi. please add me. i'm testing my two XFX 5770 on CF.


Nice, I've had two of the XFX 5770's in CF as well and was able to bring them up to 1010/1410 stable. You may/should have similar results.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


Nice, I've had two of the XFX 5770's in CF as well and was able to bring them up to 1010/1410 stable. You may/should have similar results.



how are u all getting the gpu clock over 960?,that's as high as msi afterburner will let me go.


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


how are u all getting the gpu clock over 960?,that's as high as msi afterburner will let me go.


You have to edit the MSI Afterburner config file.

Go into the MSI Afterburner config file and change "UnofficialOverclocking" from "0" to "1".


----------



## hubwub

I'm working on getting my card RMA-ed. We will see how this goes. It's been two weeks of back and forth with XFX in regards to my card.


----------



## Equinoux

Hello all. I've been lurking on these forums for a few weeks now. I was trying to decide on which graphics card to buy for quite awhile, but after reading reviews, seeing everyone here overclocking with ease, and the price/performance ratio of the 5770, I finally purchased an ATI HD 5770 Sapphire Vapor-X from newegg. Add me to the club!

BTW, this is my first post and I have to say, it's great to be here.









(Upgraded from 2 3870s Crossfire - was running WAY too hot)


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Equinoux*


Hello all. I've been lurking on these forums for a few weeks now. I was trying to decide on which graphics card to buy for quite awhile, but after reading reviews, seeing everyone here overclocking with ease, and the price/performance ratio of the 5770, I finally purchased an ATI HD 5770 Sapphire Vapor-X from newegg. Add me to the club!

BTW, this is my first post and I have to say, it's great to be here.









(Upgraded from 2 3870s Crossfire - was running WAY too hot)


Awesome! And welcome aboard to OCN!


----------



## ShadowFire

May I join in the fun. Got my 5770 Vapor-X running over here.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So I just got a 5770, and man I gotta say I was pretty blown away with this thing. I was expecting a nice little upgrade over my old 8800gt, but now pretty much everything I throw at it is running blazing fast, and I can crank Stalker COP in dx11 with a very nice frame rate.

5770 is rocking my world.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


So I just got a 5770, and man I gotta say I was pretty blown away with this thing. I was expecting a nice little upgrade over my old 8800gt, but now pretty much everything I throw at it is running blazing fast, and I can crank Stalker COP in dx11 with a very nice frame rate.

5770 is rocking my world.


Great that your satisfied with the card!







Funny that people are saying a 5770 wont be much of an upgrade from 8800GT and then I read your post.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Great that your satisfied with the card!







Funny that people are saying a 5770 wont be much of an upgrade from 8800GT and then I read your post.










Yeah, it was fairly significant. I mean the 8800gt was still a good card, but now games that ran maxed at around 30-40 run at 60+ solidly, Bad Company is easily maxed, and Crysis runs like a dream at all high settings, and is mostly playable dx10 very high no aa. Gained like 80 fps in CS:S stress test lol. About to 3dmark06 this thing and see how that goes.

EDIT:
3DMark Score *16397 *3DMarks

SM 2.0 Score 6489
SM 3.0 Score 7611
CPU Score 4701

2.5k increase
Not bad eh?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmisery*


You have to edit the MSI Afterburner config file.

Go into the MSI Afterburner config file and change "UnofficialOverclocking" from "0" to "1".



thank u very much


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


thank u very much


No prob dude!


----------



## 116969

Hello all =) just finalized my 5770 OC, i'm sure I can go higher but I'm content right now with the results. Submitted my form a few mins ago. Hopefully I'll be in ^^


----------



## Equinoux

This is my first time using PCMark and I'm not sure how the test would've been with my 2 3870s in crossfire mode. Too lazy to plug them back in...so, here's the test with my Sapphire Vapor-X 5770.


----------



## chillgreg

Hi All
I just got a Sapphire HD 5770 V3 - I got it from uMart, the picture on the website showed V2, but the box was new stock with V3 - seems like a compromise betweenV1 & V2? It has a WAY bigger fan (same as Sapphire 5800 series), and underneath the cover seems to have bigger heatsinks that cover the memory qas well as the CPU, with more copper tubing too.

I'm new to this stuff, being mainly an Xbox 360 gamer, and just replaced my poor 79+deg. C OC 9400 GT that sturggled with anything.

Out of interest does anyone else have the Sapphire 5770 V3? There is very little on the internet on this new model - the Sapphire website doesn't even show it yet!

I'll report in my next post that I'm having aweful problems with CCC 10.1 (at least I'm hoping its CCC and not the card), I can't OC even a bit without screen flashes, and that's just in Windows. The CCC Overdrive doesn't seem to be working properly either, and 3Dmark results seems low compared to other results I've seen.

I've tried Ungine Heaven benchmark, and then my first game Farcry (original) yesterday, and with ANY AA set the game won't even load??? Same for the Ungine benchmark.

Sorry first post, I've got lot's of questions, I think I've bought the right card for sure, just have to work out the teething problems.

And most interested in this almost ghostly V3!

Thank you








Greg


----------



## xmisery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillgreg*


Hi All
I just got a Sapphire HD 5770 V3 - I got it from uMart, the picture on the website showed V2, but the box was new stock with V3 - seems like a compromise betweenV1 & V2? It has a WAY bigger fan (same as Sapphire 5800 series), and underneath the cover seems to have bigger heatsinks that cover the memory qas well as the CPU, with more copper tubing too.

I'm new to this stuff, being mainly an Xbox 360 gamer, and just replaced my poor 79+deg. C OC 9400 GT that sturggled with anything.

Out of interest does anyone else have the Sapphire 5770 V3? There is very little on the internet on this new model - the Sapphire website doesn't even show it yet!

I'll report in my next post that I'm having aweful problems with CCC 10.1 (at least I'm hoping its CCC and not the card), I can't OC even a bit without screen flashes, and that's just in Windows. The CCC Overdrive doesn't seem to be working properly either, and 3Dmark results seems low compared to other results I've seen.

I've tried Ungine Heaven benchmark, and then my first game Farcry (original) yesterday, and with ANY AA set the game won't even load??? Same for the Ungine benchmark.

Sorry first post, I've got lot's of questions, I think I've bought the right card for sure, just have to work out the teething problems.

And most interested in this almost ghostly V3!

Thank you








Greg


Interesting. Can you post pics of this new Sapphire 5770 v3 when you get a chance?


----------



## Lumpiia

I got my HD 5770 and overlocked it 2 days ago!









I has a HD 5770 960/1420 1GB

So add meh!

Also i am running my GPU with only 2 exhaust fans and no voltage bump...I think I got a lucky card...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Great that your satisfied with the card!







Funny that people are saying a 5770 wont be much of an upgrade from 8800GT and then I read your post.










Those people are nuts. Huge Upgrade. 75 fps constantly throughout BioShock 2. (75hz with Vsync.)

Just make sure you pair it with a decent CPU and enough RAM, don't want to rely on the 128 bit bus for quick data transfers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zyphur*


Hey everybody, I am looking to buy a 5770 but dont know which one is for me.

All I want to do is play my games on MAX settings on my Resolution of 1680x1050.

My price range is under $200 canadian, prefferably under $150.

Any suggestions ?


You CPU is very weak. It's a first generation AMD Phenom. Which means its about as powerful as a Q8200 underclocked quite a bit. Point being, your CPU is going to be a huge bottleneck. Any card you grabbed, even a 5970 would not play ALL games at max. Not even close, I suggest a much better CPU before you even consider upgrading your GPU.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

XFX 5770

Here is my XFX 5770 add me to the list boys! Its stock right now bc I just started working on building my system this weekend!

How do you load the picture to the thread? every-time i put the url into the insert picture pop up it will not show it...


----------



## Lumpiia

Does that mean that my 5770 is being bottlenecked by my E5200? And if it is will overlocking help?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lumpiia*


Does that mean that my 5770 is being bottlenecked by my E5200? And if it is will overlocking help?


I would say yes


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lumpiia*


Does that mean that my 5770 is being bottlenecked by my E5200? And if it is will overlocking help?


"GA-G41M-ES2L"
"Thermaltake TR2 430W"

These two parts will limit you heavily from overclocking. Your close to the limit as it is. G41 is also not an overclockers chipset at all. Expect maybe 33mhz extra out of the FSB, stable.

"Crucial 3GB DDR2 800"

Unless that is a 2x1gb + 2x512mb configuration, take out that extra 1gb of RAM. It is only hindering your performance. You cannot just add RAM in odd pairs anymore, it breaks "Dual Channel" memory support and cuts your RAM bandwidth in half.

I suggest you get a P35 based motherboard and go from there. You can find them very cheap now.


----------



## Lumpiia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


"GA-G41M-ES2L"
"Thermaltake TR2 430W"

These two parts will limit you heavily from overclocking. Your close to the limit as it is. G41 is also not an overclockers chipset at all. Expect maybe 33mhz extra out of the FSB, stable.

"Crucial 3GB DDR2 800"

Unless that is a 2x1gb + 2x512mb configuration, take out that extra 1gb of RAM. It is only hindering your performance. You cannot just add RAM in odd pairs anymore, it breaks "Dual Channel" memory support and cuts your RAM bandwidth in half.

I suggest you get a P35 based motherboard and go from there. You can find them very cheap now.


If I got new RAM (They are really like 5 years old) and upgraded my processor to a quad core to keep at stock like the Q8400 would the bottleneck be fixed?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

I say you upgrade to i7......


----------



## Bartmasta

i would upgrade to amd


----------



## mtcn77

Today, I read intel i3 530-540 review on techpowerup. Good thing x3 720 is still THE gaming cpu. AMD has been ruling ever since it came out imho.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lumpiia*


If I got new RAM (They are really like 5 years old) and upgraded my processor to a quad core to keep at stock like the Q8400 would the bottleneck be fixed?


Your motherboard is your limiting factor. I would never drop a Quad in a G41 chipset. Bad idea.

Get a P35 Chipset motherboard for like $60 and grab 2x2gb RAM for around $80 and you will have a much better system. As long as your willing to read, and have patience. You can overclock that E5200 easily. 4.0ghz is easy to obtain when you just READ. I stress that.

Most people ask too many questions. This is a subject where that does not help. Personal experience does, as long as you know the guidelines you cannot harm your hardware. I didn't become the guy who answers questions by asking them. I read. A ****load, every day. Whenever I am not sure of something I research it until I am sure beyond a shadow of a doubt.

Try it, it works, and you'll learn quite a bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Today, I read intel i3 530-540 review on techpowerup. Good thing x3 720 is still THE gaming cpu. AMD has been ruling ever since it came out imho.


Umm. That's a bold statement.

Considering my last gen Intel hardware blows away anything AMD currently has to offer, I have no idea why you would say that. Take a look at my Sig. Toss a bigger PSU in there and a 5970 and there is no game that an X3 720 at any speed below 4.2ghz that my hardware wouldn't crush.

Don't even get me started on i7 vs Phenom II. Not even a point. i7 is undeniably the king of CPU's right now, as is Intel in general ever since the Core architecture . Saying anything other than this is high level n00batry. I'd say Lvl 77 at least.....


----------



## Bartmasta

i7 is = to phenom II for gaming

except AMD is cheaper


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i7 is = to phenom II for gaming

except AMD is cheaper


No. It isn't.

Phenom II is almost as fast clock for clock as Core architecture. Not Core i7.

So logically LGA775 Quad's are equal to Phenom II's in gaming. Saying that Phenom II and i7 are even in the same league is once again high level n00batry.

AMD has been one step behind since Core architecture blew their minds. Why don't you fanboys get it? I am neither an AMD fanboy or a Intel fanboy. If I had to be a "fanboy" I would be a "Performance Fanboy". Which is all I care about. And ATM and for the past 6 years, Intel has this crown.


----------



## Sparkster83

I don't know how you get this 6 years figure. The first core chips(which were actually Xeons and so not really the point) are early 2006 at best. 
The actual core 2, is july 2006. So not even 4 years.
Intel obviously has the performance lead, but i think the 955be's are pretty hard to beat if you consider the whole mobo+cpu combo. There are very nice am3 boards around 120$. The p55 chipset has much fewer pcie lanes than amd's high end chipsets(which are still cheaper than the p55). Not even the most expensive p55 boards are 16/16. That, while not important for the vast majority, can be relevant for some enthusiats that do trifire or even quadfire.

So as a whole platform, AMD is actually holding better than i thought they'd be by now.


----------



## Mikemoon07

Soon to have 2 Diamond 5770 1GB's!


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

lil changes sold the diamond got a xfx 5770 vapor x and a saphire are on the way time for trifire


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


No. It isn't.

Phenom II is almost as fast clock for clock as Core architecture. Not Core i7.

So logically LGA775 Quad's are equal to Phenom II's in gaming. Saying that Phenom II and i7 are even in the same league is once again high level n00batry.

AMD has been one step behind since Core architecture blew their minds. Why don't you fanboys get it? I am neither an AMD fanboy or a Intel fanboy. If I had to be a "fanboy" I would be a "Performance Fanboy". Which is all I care about. And ATM and for the past 6 years, Intel has this crown.











Don't even bother. Everyone here seems to think they're equal in gaming performance. Wait till the i7 vs ph2 /w 4870x2 scaling article gets posted.


----------



## E_man

At resolutions up to 1920*1200 or so, i7=ph2, especially with single gpu card. past that, i7 gets a good frame rate boost (maybe it was 1920*1200 that they boosted at, I forget) Toms did a huge review on it.


----------



## Bradey

with one of these card it might be


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


No. It isn't.

Phenom II is almost as fast clock for clock as Core architecture. Not Core i7.

So logically LGA775 Quad's are equal to Phenom II's in gaming. Saying that Phenom II and i7 are even in the same league is once again high level n00batry.

AMD has been one step behind since Core architecture blew their minds. Why don't you fanboys get it? I am neither an AMD fanboy or a Intel fanboy. If I had to be a "fanboy" I would be a "Performance Fanboy". Which is all I care about. And ATM and for the past 6 years, Intel has this crown.











Semi-agreed. i7 is faster, in general. But is this required for gaming:
4 extra 'fake' cores
Massive heat output
That is what the i7 brings to the table. I guarantee on almost ANY game that you'll get a much bigger improvement by changing your graphics card compared to changing to an i7.

All the i7's horsepower isn't needed right now unless you run GTA IV, which is so badly coded that it NEEDS a beastly CPU.

Phenom's generally run cooler but overclock less.

Phenom IIs will perform more or less the same (probably within 2fps difference) while gaming as the load is shared with the GPU.

I'm not a fan boy either but just putting something straight.

Edit: Look at the Phenom II X4 965 v i7 920


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *♠♠Spade♠♠* 
lil changes sold the diamond got a xfx 5770 vapor x and a saphire are on the way time for trifire

Um trifire!!! I want pic's and benches please with CF and Tri, if you could. Im thinking of going from CF to tri myself. But so called the performance increase is very small.


----------



## Bradey

the tri fire is what NEEDS a i7 (which you have) to get a increase in performance,
it matters on the res if you will get an increase 1920x1080 will not get an increase but 2560 by 1600 will see an increase.

on a different topic

well it isnt that different
does crossfire word in eyeinfinity
i have [3840x1024] and would like to go cross fire does, does it work?


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

Ill post some benches well all benches i just wana try it out if i dont like it ill just sell one of the cards..lol


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daney* 
Semi-agreed. i7 is faster, in general. But is this required for gaming:

4 extra 'fake' cores
Massive heat output
That is what the i7 brings to the table. I guarantee on almost ANY game that you'll get a much bigger improvement by changing your graphics card compared to changing to an i7.

All the i7's horsepower isn't needed right now unless you run GTA IV, which is so badly coded that it NEEDS a beastly CPU.

Phenom's generally run cooler but overclock less.

Phenom IIs will perform more or less the same (probably within 2fps difference) while gaming as the load is shared with the GPU.

I'm not a fan boy either but just putting something straight.

Edit: Look at the Phenom II X4 965 v i7 920










You must be on coke if your saying Phenom is better than the i7s come on bro.....


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366* 
You must be on coke if your saying Phenom is better than the i7s come on bro.....

i believe he is saying the phII is better because.
* it is cheaper
* on lower res eg 1920 * 1080 the peformance is very close
*the money difference can get a better gpu so it could have a better game play for the same amount.


----------



## Equinoux

When it comes to *gaming* the performance between the i7 and Phenom II will be similar. However, when you do anything else, the i7 is better. The reason why I got the Phenom II is because I'm a gamer and saved quite a bit of cash going that route. It's that simple.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
the tri fire is what NEEDS a i7 (which you have) to get a increase in performance,
it matters on the res if you will get an increase 1920x1080 will not get an increase but 2560 by 1600 will see an increase.

on a different topic

well it isnt that different
does crossfire word in eyeinfinity
i have [3840x1024] and would like to go cross fire does, does it work?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366* 
You must be on coke if your saying Phenom is better than the i7s come on bro.....

I'll agree with the trifire needs an i7. However, If you spend the same amount of money on a cpu/gpu combo, the phII will kill the i7 (in gaming) due to the much better graphics card. You could spend a ton more, and get 0-1fps difference unless you have a 30". At which point, you have money, why not spend it.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I'll agree with the trifire needs an i7. However, If you spend the same amount of money on a cpu/gpu combo, the phII will kill the i7 (in gaming) due to the much better graphics card. You could spend a ton more, and get 0-1fps difference unless you have a 30". At which point, you have money, why not spend it.

i am running 3 19" which i got for 20$ each and made a stand 4$
that gives me a massive res


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366* 
You must be on coke if your saying Phenom is better than the i7s come on bro.....

i7 is much better than Phenom II, I'm saying it's not too dramatic a difference in gaming.


----------



## Freakn

Strange i thought this was the 5770 thread not the "Intel v AMD" thread


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Ctrange i thought this was the 5770 thread not the "Intel v AMD" thread

lol, Yep this AMD VS Intel thing is getting old!!!
Here are some pics to get every1's mind back on 5770's!!!


----------



## Bartmasta

my 5770s are really annoying me

80'C load

applying TIM is a huge PITA

one of the springs for the backplate broke


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


my 5770s are really annoying me

80'C load

applying TIM is a huge PITA

one of the springs for the backplate broke


I found the Screws on the back very stiff and hard to start turning because of those springs. But i put MX-3 paste on a found a drop of about 5C. I was playing BFBC2 for a couple of hours with stock clocks and top card (hotest card) never got above 63C with 50% fan speed. Never less than 60fps so im happy with that i guess its time to start OCing the cards now.


----------



## Bartmasta

took off side panel and temps dropped by 8'C :eek;

loading at 72'C with TF2 (game that makes my 5770s the hottest). I think if I add some fans I get it down to 70'c


----------



## Hans2k

Is it 2 version of the samsung ram? Because mine dont go past 1340mhz before the gsod appears.


----------



## Bartmasta

i think so

i've got v1 and it's hynix

i don't get gsods but I crash at 1350 so I use 1320


----------



## i7Stealth1366

ugh I am having buyers remorse now..


----------



## Daney

I know how you feel..


----------



## i7Stealth1366

I can still take it back.. should I?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i am running 3 19" which i got for 20$ each and made a stand 4$
that gives me a massive res


Just an fyi, (assuming you have 3*1024*1280) thats still less resolution than a single 2560*1600 monitor.


----------



## twistid

Has anyone fixed the horizontal line glitch problem when trying to overclock?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


Has anyone fixed the horizontal line glitch problem when trying to overclock?


i havent


----------



## Roboduck

I just got my XFX 5770s for my new mod. Haven't OC'd yet but plan to soon.

I am a little confused though because on newegg and on XFX website the card has 2 crossfire bridge connections and mine only have 1?


----------



## Bartmasta

ran tf2 and didn't even hit 70'C

amazing


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


ran tf2 and didn't even hit 70'C

amazing


Nice improvement from before, was that from a TIM replacement?


----------



## Bartmasta

I took off my side panel

I didn't think it would help. It didn't with my 9600 GT.

I have a bottom intake fan thats blowing directly into the cards and a front intake fan.

I'm gonna get some 1600 RPM slipstreams, will be much better than my current fans. I wonder if it will match the temps without the side panel. What do you guys think?


----------



## Daney

I live with my side panel off, with my case being on it's side the heat rises onto the side panel and keeps it in as the stock fan sucks.

Now the side panel is off I get much better case temps, CPU temps and GPU temps









Plus I get easy access to my hardware, so +1 for no side panel.

As for the fans; I would replace if you have the money. They should perform better if you compare specs to your current fans and will possibly run more quietly.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roboduck*


I just got my XFX 5770s for my new mod. Haven't OC'd yet but plan to soon.

I am a little confused though because on newegg and on XFX website the card has 2 crossfire bridge connections and mine only have 1?











Yep you got the Non Reference PCB that XFX have been doing for a little bit. So called they are fine. But no Tri-Fire.


----------



## Bartmasta

trifire 5770 is nice


----------



## jerronchua55

hey guys, i just bought a his 5770 fan edition. i tried ocing it but i could only get to 935/1335 on 1.25v stable, tested using gputool render test.
it got to 78 degre on auto fan speed during the render test.
i was thinking if i will be better one to one exchange for a egg cooler.
i feel that it doesnt oc well and the cooler is not very efficient..
what do you guys think?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

I think you should set the fan to manual and try 40-60 percent..


----------



## masustic

yea i usually run mine at 60% and things stay pretty cool


----------



## Freakn

Some '06 scores i've gathered today

The first is while playing avi on the second monitor and over clocked but with everyone running in the back ground

/

Now with Quad @ 3.8 and 4670 disabled and background systems at minimum possible



Not that much of an improvement which is pleasing as i like to play movies while gaming

Thought i'd add a Dirt 2 benchmark 1980*1080 with EVERYTHING at max and 8x AA



**** Should mention these are with 10.2 drivers


----------



## jerronchua55

the fan on auto uses 75% to keep the card at 78 degrees . very loud for me, and if i switch it to manual 60% it would alrdy be hitting 80s.. 
also i needed 1.25v just to get the card stable on 935/1335. 
the original egg cooler design over clocks better right?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

start over with the oc then, if you get the same results look at your case cooling.... should have some kind of fan blowing on the card.... if that does not help return it for a vapor x


----------



## jerronchua55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366*


start over with the oc then, if you get the same results look at your case cooling.... should have some kind of fan blowing on the card.... if that does not help return it for a vapor x


Im using a elite 332, Dont have any fans on the bottom of my case..

Seriously, is getting 935/1335 on 1.25v very lousy?
Can I get better results on a reference egg cooler?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Once I have my rig here in NY (it is in OH), I will upgrade it to a UD3P and a second 5770 (both of which I have in my possession right now). So after March 5 or so, I will be rockin'!


----------



## Roboduck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacedaface*


Yep you got the Non Reference PCB that XFX have been doing for a little bit. So called they are fine. But no Tri-Fire.


Do any of the XFX 5770 cards support tri? If not should I just go with the sapphire? I would like to go tri in the future.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roboduck* 
Do any of the XFX 5770 cards support tri? If not should I just go with the sapphire? I would like to go tri in the future.

Tri SLI seems like a waste, get a 5850 or 5870....of course thats when prices drop..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerronchua55* 
Im using a elite 332, Dont have any fans on the bottom of my case..

Seriously, is getting 935/1335 on 1.25v very lousy?
Can I get better results on a reference egg cooler?

I would not say to horrible.... but I have no idea about the "egg cooler" all I know if the vapor x has better cooling than the bat mobile.... I think you should try and replace th TIM on it but..... if u want to return it for somethign else go ahead...


----------



## magel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366* 
start over with the oc then, if you get the same results look at your case cooling.... should have some kind of fan blowing on the card.... if that does not help return it for a vapor x

Why should he return a perfectly working card?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366* 
start over with the oc then, if you get the same results look at your case cooling.... should have some kind of fan blowing on the card.... if that does not help return it for a vapor x

Just cuz a card doesnt OC well, your gonna tell him to waste a good week or so, to return it, lie about why returning it.. just so it can OC good? You dont even get a huge gain in FPS out of GFX OC. The huge gain is from CPU.


----------



## Daney

Wat.. Just got my Asus Cu Core 5770 and it's hitting 79c @ 55% Fan speed with ATITool at stock speeds!

Disappointed.


----------



## Bartmasta

well it looks like a pretty poor cooler

amazed its that bad

try modding it somehow?


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


well it looks like a pretty poor cooler

amazed its that bad

try modding it somehow?


Without voiding the warranty. If I can't find a way to control temps, I'll return it and demand a Vapor-X







.

Thanks for the idea though


----------



## Bartmasta

try taking off the black thing. I think it doesn't do anything to cool the GPU it's just a shroud thing. also you might be able to put it back on incase something goes wrong with your card and they won't notice you took it off


----------



## Roboduck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacedaface* 
Yep you got the Non Reference PCB that XFX have been doing for a little bit. So called they are fine. But no Tri-Fire.

I guess they don't sell the trifire cards anymore. Here is the response I got from XFX after asking if any of their 5770s had dual crossfire bridges-

Quote:

All the 5770 units only have 1 crossfire connection, unfortunately there isnt a part number I can give you that would guarentee having 2 crossfire connections, only the first run of cards had those connections which means any card you get from newegg or any big retailer will have the 1 crossfire connection. So you can only run 2 of these cards together in crossfire, not 3.
Im guessing ATI stopped making trifire compatible 57XX to push people to have to buy the higher priced cards. Thats a bummer though I was hoping to go 3x in the future.


----------



## Daney

Here's some pics of my Cu Core 5770 for you guys:










































Edit: more!


















Is it just me or does the back of the card look really plain?


----------



## Bartmasta

take off the black thingy


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


take off the black thingy


I'll take a look at it tomorrow and see what I can do with it


----------



## Sparkster83

That asus cucore seems to be designed to cut on costs, honestly. Vga out? I've seen that only on club3d 5770's. The heatsink doesnt look too impressive too. 80c load seems normal to me with that kind of cooling.


----------



## magel

That cooler looks very poor.


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magel* 
That cooler looks very poor.

It is poor.


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys i got my 5770 Put me in









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g965a/

10.2 drivers helped out alot


----------



## Fifth

1 XFX 5770 + 1 MSI 5770 Hawk 960/1435. Add me to the xfire 5770 club!


----------



## yakub0

Hay i'm going to be a new 5770 owner soon ^.^ BUT I was wondering what the overall best 5770 is. The SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 5770 looks to be good but if there is one thats is just in general better i'd rather get the best I can lol


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakub0* 
Hay i'm going to be a new 5770 owner soon ^.^ BUT I was wondering what the overall best 5770 is. The SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 5770 looks to be good but if there is one thats is just in general better i'd rather get the best I can lol

The MSI 5770 hawk is pretty sweet as far as Ocing ability. Paired with an MSI motherboard with afterburner these cards are going well over 1ghz core!


----------



## yakub0

I have a lack of MSI motherboard action going on though. lol


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yakub0* 
I have a lack of MSI motherboard action going on though. lol

I'm sure there are other programs out there that will let you go past what overdrive lets you clock them at. Just gotta search for em!


----------



## yakub0

Yeah i'm sure there are lots.
Anyways, so how does the msi hawk compare to the sapphire vapor-x? I figured the Vapor-X would be better because of cooler temps so more OC potential but I still am somewhat new to the GPU OC'ing business lol.


----------



## Fifth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yakub0*


Yeah i'm sure there are lots.
Anyways, so how does the msi hawk compare to the sapphire vapor-x? I figured the Vapor-X would be better because of cooler temps so more OC potential but I still am somewhat new to the GPU OC'ing business lol.



Haven't had any experience with the vapor x version, though I'm sure either way you went. You would be happy with the end result.


----------



## yakub0

okay well thanks for the suggestion either way


----------



## DJEndet

Installed a bunch of games yesterday and darn I love the card even more now. Basically nothing has yet to make it go below 40-50 FPS.









Is anyone running eye infinity btw? I've been wondering wether to get a new mobo+case so I can OC my CPU or get 2 17" screens (around the same costish) + passive displayport adapter (since you won't need active with lower resolution screens from what I've understood) and go with eye infinity but lil concerned about the performance with just a single 5770.









:EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Here's some pics of my Cu Core 5770 for you guys:

Is it just me or does the back of the card look really plain?


That heatsink looks alot like the stock Intel heatsinks... No wonder why it doesn't cool that well.


----------



## linkin93

Overclocked baby!


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 









Overclocked baby!

:EDIT: Ah nvm, link started working.







Not bad OC!


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJEndet* 
Installed a bunch of games yesterday and darn I love the card even more now. Basically nothing has yet to make it go below 40-50 FPS.









Is anyone running eye infinity btw? I've been wondering wether to get a new mobo+case so I can OC my CPU or get 2 17" screens (around the same costish) + passive displayport adapter (since you won't need active with lower resolution screens from what I've understood) and go with eye infinity but lil concerned about the performance with just a single 5770.









:EDIT:

That heatsink looks alot like the stock Intel heatsinks... No wonder why it doesn't cool that well.









i am running 3 19" 1280*1024
my lowest i have got is 3fps

edit:
3 oops 30 fps
i am running i 5770


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i am running 3 19" 1280*1024
my lowest i have got is 3fps

edit:
3 oops 30 fps
i am running i 5770

In eyeinfinity or 3 separate monitors though?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


In eyeinfinity or 3 separate monitors though?


eyeinfintiy

edit:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/591413-...ml#post8459445


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


eyeinfintiy

edit:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/591413-...ml#post8459445


Allright thanks!







Now I just need to decide which one to get... New case + mobo or 2 more screens...


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Allright thanks!







Now I just need to decide which one to get... New case + mobo or 2 more screens...


Tough choice









If you NEED the two extra screens, get them. I would probably get a new motherboard and case though. More overclocking ftw


----------



## Bartmasta

30" get


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Tough choice









If you NEED the two extra screens, get them. I would probably get a new motherboard and case though. More overclocking ftw










More O/C ftw i agree


----------



## DJEndet

Haha true that, especially since this mobo seems to be a bad one so I can't push any OC on it without it starting to squel like a pig (literally). Maybe I'll sell one of my backup phones so I can get both!









Back on topic, got the darn vertical lines again with dual monitors.. (haven't been using 2 monitors for a while) But I won the battle! No more vertical lines or anything else either


----------



## masustic

returned my old cards, new ones came in today from the egg!


----------



## Bartmasta

batmobile!


----------



## yakub0

Just Ordered a SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 5770









Can't wait to try it out ^.^


----------



## Roboduck

Just got done OC'n my XFX 5770s. 1.274v 990/1400

After 1 hour of stability testing

Card 1: 76C max
Card 2: 58C max

I am very happy with the results!

P.S. Add me to the crossfire list please?


----------



## corx

Hey, what are safe max voltages for 5770?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corx*


Hey, what are safe max voltages for 5770?


Not 100% sure but seems mostly people suggest keeping below 1.35v.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roboduck*


Just got done OC'n my XFX 5770s. 1.274v 990/1400

After 1 hour of stability testing

Card 1: 76C max
Card 2: 58C max

I am very happy with the results!

P.S. Add me to the crossfire list please?


Wow what's with the huge difference in temps? My top card loads 1'C higher than my bottom card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Not 100% sure but seems mostly people suggest keeping below 1.35v.


I would only do 1.35 V with good temperatures. I would not really do it with the stock cooler unless you are doing a bench run and have cool ambient temps.

So if you have stock stick with anything under 1.3V/1.28V.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


Wow what's with the huge difference in temps? My top card loads 1'C higher than my bottom card.

I would only do 1.35 V with good temperatures. I would not really do it with the stock cooler unless you are doing a bench run and have cool ambient temps.

So if you have stock stick with anything under 1.3V/1.28V.


Yeah ofcourse it totally depends on the temperatures. I wouldn't go over 80c myself, even though ati likes to be hot.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm actually rather scared to go above 1.3









(this is a bench run, I use stock V for 24/7)


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Just cuz a card doesnt OC well, your gonna tell him to waste a good week or so, to return it, lie about why returning it.. just so it can OC good? You dont even get a huge gain in FPS out of GFX OC. The huge gain is from CPU.


He was wanting a better OC and there are other cards that can OC better... Idc if he takes it back or not, I am just throwing out some possibilities.


----------



## CL3P20

Im joining as well guys... just picked a MSI 5770...all solid caps







ran some qwk benchies on stock cooling with slight voltage bump to 1.23v..good for 930/1220 and a 6th place in 3d 01









This shots at 1.22v and 910core..stock cooling


----------



## Daney

We have royalty aboard!









Nice to see you CL3P20









I'm going to be doing some "hardcore" benchmark sessions next weekend.


----------



## Bartmasta

bah 3dmark is so intel biased


----------



## masustic

just updated to 10.3 preview drivers and farcry2 benchmark went up 13 fps


----------



## Sparkster83

Where can i find the 10.3 preview please? Tried to google but no luck so far. Currently running 10.2


----------



## masustic

there is a thread here on ocn


----------



## masustic

http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...71-leaked.html


----------



## Bartmasta

how does 10.3 compare to 9.12


----------



## masustic

i really like it so far! when i went from 9.2 to 10.2 i was mad, because my cards were way less stable. but with 10.3 my games look better and i even gained a few fps. vantage scores even went up a little


----------



## Equinoux

Hey guys, I've been looking everywhere and I can't seem to find out where I can buy ram heatsinks for my Vapor-X 5770. Any suggestions?


----------



## Daney

Not sure about Florida, sorry. I know ChilledPC.co.uk sell them but I'm unsure as to whether they ship internationally.

I just 91c on my card during TF2 D:, Might be time for a cooling mod..


----------



## Bartmasta

91c and you got 980 core clock stable?

Derp

I'm loading at 70'C and I get occasional crashes with 935 in games. Stock V though. Should I raise it? I really want at least 935 fully stable. Also my ram overclocks poorly but I heard that core clock matters a ton for these cards.


----------



## not available

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Im joining as well guys... just picked a MSI 5770...all solid caps







ran some qwk benchies on stock cooling with slight voltage bump to 1.23v..good for 930/1220 and a 6th place in 3d 01









This shots at 1.22v and 910core..stock cooling


? do all of the vendors not use solid caps?


----------



## Equinoux

Wow, those temps are pretty high. I have my Vapor-X running 1000/1300 @ 1.275v. It's around 35c idle and 60c load. I can't seem to overclock my memory past 1300 and have it run stable, so that's why I was asking for suggestions on RAM heatsinks.


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
91c and you got 980 core clock stable?

Derp

I'm loading at 70'C and I get occasional crashes with 935 in games. Stock V though. Should I raise it? I really want at least 935 fully stable. Also my ram overclocks poorly but I heard that core clock matters a ton for these cards.

Derp indeed.

I'm going to mod it asap, maybe tomorrow.

I'd give it a 0.01v increase (e.g. 1.125v to 1.135v).


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *not available*


? do all of the vendors not use solid caps?



No..Not all of do..especially not for every cap on the PCB..input and output







They are high Q japanese solid caps..veryvery low ESR value and high uf! Everything a GPU loves!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Derp indeed.

I'm going to mod it asap, maybe tomorrow.

I'd give it a 0.01v increase (e.g. 1.125v to 1.135v).


Hmmm... please explain...your GPU has 1.125 stock







..Do these 5770's lower voltage on idle or something..? Mine has 1.0v stock ..now raised to 1.121v and stable at 920core. Im wondering if I should try to lower voltage back down then...as stock clocks were 850..


----------



## camocamel

Poor Bartmasta you must have got a cheese ball of a card... I have v1 sapphire 5770 and can run 945 core 1375 mem at stock voltage without any issues at all. I only use msi afterburner with 1.275volts to run 990core 1375mem. even then with a custom fan tune to 75%-80% only run 74-78 Celsius on full load


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
No..Not all of do..especially not for every cap on the PCB..input and output







They are high Q japanese solid caps..veryvery low ESR value and high uf! Everything a GPU loves!!









Hmmm... please explain...your GPU has 1.125 stock







..Do these 5770's lower voltage on idle or something..? Mine has 1.0v stock ..now raised to 1.121v and stable at 920core. Im wondering if I should try to lower voltage back down then...as stock clocks were 850..









The card lowers the voltages when it down clocks. For example, 2d mode has lower voltage and clocks than 3d mode. So don't worry about down clocking your card, the stock voltage is 1.125v so no worries.

Bartmasta, sounds like bad luck with the card.







My brothers 5770 won't go over 940/1275 at stock voltages without artifacts and even now I suspect that it's not 100% stable yet. Compared to my card, 1000/1375 @ stock voltage. :/ Lots of variation between the capabilities to OC.


----------



## doc2142

Anyone getting low score in 3dmark06 with 2 5770? i am getting only 16.5k but then with one card i get 17k. My fps is high in game, like batman i get about 150, but i can't even run vantage its weird. I tried all drivers and nothing. Any idea?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
Anyone getting low score in 3dmark06 with 2 5770? i am getting only 16.5k but then with one card i get 17k. My fps is high in game, like batman i get about 150, but i can't even run vantage its weird. I tried all drivers and nothing. Any idea?

What you mean you can't run vantage even? Lil more details.


----------



## CL3P20

..one of my best 'almost stock' '06 runs from last night..


----------



## masustic

had to rma another set of sapphire cards







thinking of going with another brand? any suggestions of a card to go with? somthing that will oc good! or maby ill just go with vapor-x.like the idea of the asus voltage tweak. what do you guys think??? how about these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-490-_-Product


----------



## Bartmasta

msi hawk

gogogogogogogo


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


msi hawk

gogogogogogogo


 Thats the 1x Im using in my screenies...very very pleased with it so far.


----------



## masustic

i just read a few reviews on the hawk. and i like!!!!







edit= 2 on the way!!!


----------



## Daney

Sorry for the infrequent updates, I will update tomorrow.

I've finally gotten 980/1300 OC with 72% fan speed, hitting 74c load!







It may seem high but I was hitting 91c before. Changed TIM to MX-2, Removed the black "shroud" and bam!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Sorry for the infrequent updates, I will update tomorrow.

I've finally gotten 980/1300 OC with 72% fan speed, hitting 74c load!







It may seem high but I was hitting 91c before. Changed TIM to MX-2, Removed the black "shroud" and bam!










Inconsistent temperatures; do you have any voltage increases at these temperatures? They are above normal from my experience(I'm using a v1 btw).


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
Inconsistent temperatures; do you have any voltage increases at these temperatures? They are above normal from my experience(I'm using a v1 btw).

I know they're above normal, by a lot. It's the crappy cooler on the Asus Cu Core


----------



## gzhil

Guess what has dropped by at my doorstep. A *HAWK* series 5770 video card. With the successful high-end LIGHTNING series that MSI offered before, they now produced this mainstream product line.

This video card is custom build with MSI's Military Class Components, Twin Frozr II cooler , MSI's own custom PCB Design with Voltage checkpoints for GPU and memory.









As you flip up the box front cover. You will see a short descriptions of the R5770 Hawk's features and the actual item below.









The bundle includes: VGA to DVI adapter, Afterburner and VC Driver CD, Crossfire cable, 6pin to 4pin molex converter, manuals and the voltage checkpoints connector

















See the rear, crossfire & PCIE slot covers?









Below is my system configuration:
•Processor: Intel i7 920 @ 4.0ghz (C0 Stepping)
•Motherboard: MSI X58 Pro Motherboard
•Mems: 3x2GB Kingston DDR3 1333mhz
•Harddisk: WD Raptor
•PSU: AcBel M8 670watts
•OS & Tools: Windows 7 32bit, ATI Catalyst 9.12, MSI Afterburner 1.50, CPU-Z, GPU-Z & 3dMark06

Below was the result of all stock settings









Lastly for an overclocked Processor & Video Card


----------



## kuri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gzhil* 
Guess what has dropped by at my doorstep. A *HAWK* series 5770 video card. With the successful high-end LIGHTNING series that MSI offered before, they now produced this mainstream product line.

This video card is custom build with MSI's Military Class Components, Twin Frozr II cooler , MSI's own custom PCB Design with Voltage checkpoints for GPU and memory.

...

Nice! How are the temps and noise level?


----------



## mtcn77

Pls, pls, pls use msi afterburner to overclock unofficially. A new air-cooled oc record is coming, I can feel it







The HAWK's extra voltage regulators benefit from even LESS power pull at stock(since the more in number and cooler the vrm's work the less power they require), so you should get a reciprocally better gains with extra voltage. Try 1030mhz/1470mhz @ 1.225v on your first try and work your way up!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
Pls, pls, pls use msi afterburner to overclock unofficially. A new air-cooled oc record is coming, I can feel it







The HAWK's extra voltage regulators benefit from even LESS power pull at stock(since the more in number and cooler the vrm's work the less power they require), so you should get a reciprocally better gains with extra voltage. Try 1030mhz/1470mhz @ 1.225v on your first try and work your way up!

it doesnt have extra VR's... just solid caps with good uf rating..which is what high clocks and stable power are all about







[i have the same 1x]


----------



## mtcn77

Well, you know wrong dude. You just have been corrected. No need to thank me btw.
LOL, you haven't added the thing in your signature, neither have you overclocked it(otherwise would have posted after reading my inquiry, I guess).


----------



## Fifth

Add me to the 5770 club!!


----------



## systemviper

I have my 3rd 5770 coming! wooooot


----------



## masustic

hawks showed up today! gotta say i like em alot. so far ive been able to hit 1030/1400 super stable! lots more room to go. havent really done a whole lot of benchies yet but soon.


----------



## Mastiffman

Has anyone noticed noise coming from the Card itself when scrolling up and down pages on the net? It's very faint! Yes, no?

Also when I start Crysis Warhead, the main menu gives me a buzzing sound coming from the card as well and it's much more previlent!


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Has anyone noticed noise coming from the Card itself when scrolling up and down pages on the net? It's very faint! Yes, no?

Also when I start Crysis Warhead, the main menu gives me a buzzing sound coming from the card as well and it's much more previlent!

I have that same sound on my HIS.







I think im going to rma it, well try to, gotta find a back up card though.


----------



## Bradey

maybe but my music/fan are to loud toi hear


----------



## Freakn

Could i biggy back a second power suply unit to power my 5770 or does it need to be on the same power supply as the MB ?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Has anyone noticed noise coming from the Card itself when scrolling up and down pages on the net? It's very faint! Yes, no?

Also when I start Crysis Warhead, the main menu gives me a buzzing sound coming from the card as well and it's much more previlent!


All game starting logo screens give that weird noise in my pc too. Like am radio noise. I think it comes out of the speakers though, I don't know how


----------



## DeviousAddict

I've just order a 5770 and will be getting a 2nd one next month









i got this one from off of amazon, is it agood card? im upgrading froma gtx 260, apart from dx11 is this card better than my 260?
i will fill the from out when i get home as my work pc wont load it up :swearing:


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*


I've just order a 5770 and will be getting a 2nd one next month









i got this one from off of amazon, is it agood card? im upgrading froma gtx 260, apart from dx11 is this card better than my 260?
i will fill the from out when i get home as my work pc wont load it up :swearing:


The vapor-x is nice. Single 5770 is hardly an update from a 260 tho, they are pretty much on the same level. Crossfire will be a big update since 5xxx series scaling is great, but honestly that 260 had a lot of life left in it, i'd have kept it for some months until the situation settles down a bit with new nvidia lineup and all.


----------



## Leon777

People say the 5770 have a lot of problems cf is this true? As i cant see a reason why?


----------



## Bartmasta

i've got em in crossfire and no problems at all


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i've got em in crossfire and no problems at all


Lol none at all?

Btw off topic: What do the blue fires above your dp mean?


----------



## Bartmasta

yeah no problems

the flames are for rep


----------



## Leon777

Sweet lol ty


----------



## masustic

no problems with crossfire here.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

My mobo's 2nd PCIE slot is 4x.

Would crossfire 5770s suck on it?


----------



## MoMurda

It wouldnt be that big of a drop, my guess it would take off around 10% of performance from a regular crossfire setup.


----------



## Freakn

Managed to get 1.01Ghz on the clock and 1.35Ghz on the memory with stock cooling but using afterburner instead of CCC as that maxed out at 960, plus fan at 100% while benching on 06



but still not as high as 960/1325 using CCC, fan also at 100%



Plus a run on vantage

P.S. can my entry be changed to reflect above please, thanks



Did the change to 1 in the settings to enable extra over clock but still can't add any volts which i think is holding me back


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Did the change to 1 in the settings to enable extra over clock but still can't add any volts which i think is holding me back


'Cus Afterburner will only up the volts on MSI cards... Or cards with MSI BIOS


----------



## mtcn77

Anyone else unofficial overclocking the card's memory speeds beyond 1445mhz? Come on people, let's find out what you can do. I'm 1470mhz stable.


----------



## mtcn77

The Hawk is definitely a winner. Even with lower clocks, the first model to enter P 15000 range. All you need to do is unofficial oc = 0 >>> 1 in the msi afterburner cfg file and show what you got!
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_15028_marks


----------



## rogue108

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doc2142* 
Anyone getting low score in 3dmark06 with 2 5770? i am getting only 16.5k but then with one card i get 17k. My fps is high in game, like batman i get about 150, but i can't even run vantage its weird. I tried all drivers and nothing. Any idea?

I had the also had problems completing the 3D Mark Vantage benchmark. No matter what I did and I tried a lot. Drivers, Reinstalls, hardware, Sapphire Tech Support...etc. Every time I ran the benchmark I would get crazy artifacting. The tests would complete and I would get a score a "normal" performance score. However, everything else I would run either games or other benchmarks (Crysis, STALKER, Heaven) were without error and completely inline with other people's results. I can't reproduce the errors in anything other than Vantage.


----------



## skarm

10.2 & 10.3 drivers really suck for these things in Crossfire...

just a heads up, 9.12 is best for cf atm


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
'Cus Afterburner will only up the volts on MSI cards... Or cards with MSI BIOS









I say no, any hd5770 that can run on Asus vt bios(like mine) has full control over msi afterburner.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
'Cus Afterburner will only up the volts on MSI cards... Or cards with MSI BIOS










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
I say no, any hd5770 that can run on Asus vt bios(like mine) has full control over msi afterburner.

My XFX can adjust the volts. In fact, I'm pretty sure any 5770 (and other cards) can adjust volts. Asus cards have a wider range of allowed clocks though (unless you adjust the afterburner config)


----------



## DeviousAddict

everytime i wanna play a game since i installd my new 5770, the game freezes about 5-10mins in. is this a commen problem with these cards or is it just me?


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*


everytime i wanna play a game since i installd my new 5770, the game freezes about 5-10mins in. is this a commen problem with these cards or is it just me?


Doesn't sound common to me.

Run a GPU stress tool, e.g. ATITool and tell us what happens after 5-10 mins of running that, watch the temps too. Then we can help you diagnose the problem


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Doesn't sound common to me.

Run a GPU stress tool, e.g. ATITool and tell us what happens after 5-10 mins of running that, watch the temps too. Then we can help you diagnose the problem











what is it i do with that program? do i just click scan for artifacts and leave it for abit?


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*


what is it i do with that program? do i just click scan for artifacts and leave it for abit?


Yeah, it will tell you how long since an error and how long it's been running. Leave it running for 10 minutes in "Scan for artifacts".


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Yeah, it will tell you how long since an error and how long it's been running. Leave it running for 10 minutes in "Scan for artifacts".



ok thank you, ill do that now


----------



## skarm

add me bro

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1047470

1350ish mem gives me gray screens even though artifacts are non existant, running at 1250 instead


----------



## DeviousAddict

just ran it for over 20mins and it shows no errors


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*


just ran it for over 20mins and it shows no errors










It could possibly be a drivers issue or your memory is overheating in games.

Do you have a V2 or V1 cooler or other?
Do you see ANY yellow dots/shapes in the ATITool program?


----------



## skarm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daney* 
Do you have a V2 or V1 cooler or other?
Do you see ANY yellow dots/shapes in the ATITool program?

Is the V1 cooler even that great at cooling memory considering there is memory on the other side of the card as well?

I'd love the V1 if it came with some small backplate just for the RAM.


----------



## Leon777

v3 sucks







wish i had got a better on for o/c


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
v3 sucks







wish i had got a better on for o/c

V3 Sux?

I have a V3

High Five Dude!

Whats up with your V3?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Oh yeah guys

Dunno if many other people have HD5770 v3 editions

But problem is the voltage cant be changed via software yet









Would editing the bios and upping core voltage then reflashing work?

Thnx


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
Oh yeah guys

Dunno if many other people have HD5770 v3 editions

But problem is the voltage cant be changed via software yet









Would editing the bios and upping core voltage then reflashing work?

Thnx

That the problem lol, and memory cooling isnt that great









+ rep for making my day







"High five"


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


Oh yeah guys

Dunno if many other people have HD5770 v3 editions

But problem is the voltage cant be changed via software yet









Would editing the bios and upping core voltage then reflashing work?

Thnx


 Have you found the mod for it yet... I can make hard mod if you have good macro pics of the PCB


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


It could possibly be a drivers issue or your memory is overheating in games.

Do you have a V2 or V1 cooler or other?
Do you see ANY yellow dots/shapes in the ATITool program?



my pc is running at around 40c acording to coretemp

i've put my gtx260 back in for now cuz it was starting to p me off. just kept freezing in games then going to a dark grey screen and then shutting down the display, ive tried using the driver it came with, which was 9.12 i think, i also tried the latest from the ati website aswell and the updated bios from the saphire website and i still get the same problem :swearing:

really gutted cuz when it was working AvP looked amazing with tessalation on


----------



## FatalityxZ

I have this funny Play Edition one, lol


----------



## Sparkster83

Whats this v3 you guys are talking about? pics?


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*


my pc is running at around 40c acording to coretemp

i've put my gtx260 back in for now cuz it was starting to p me off. just kept freezing in games then going to a dark grey screen and then shutting down the display, ive tried using the driver it came with, which was 9.12 i think, i also tried the latest from the ati website aswell and the updated bios from the saphire website and i still get the same problem :swearing:

really gutted cuz when it was working AvP looked amazing with tessalation on










Sounds like a GSOD to me.

Your RAM is probably overheating on the card, try and get some coolers for it


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Sounds like a GSOD to me.

Your RAM is probably overheating on the card, try and get some coolers for it










im abit of a noob when it comes to gpu's. 
i've got the saphire vapor-x oc edition 5770 1gb

isnt the vapor-x cooler suppose to be good?

is the gsod fixable or do i have rma it?


----------



## skydeaner

Put me down for a xfx 5770 vanilla. 960/1300


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ* 
I have this funny Play Edition one, lol

Lol

Sounds cool
You got pics?


----------



## mtcn77

My card isn't furmark stable at 1030/1470







Dammit, I was so fond of that speed. Back to 970/1460. I wish I had watercooling on this thing, there is no telling if the crashes are due to overheating vrms.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Have you found the mod for it yet... I can make hard mod if you have good macro pics of the PCB









If you can show what sort of pic's you need i'll pull her out and snap away


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


If you can show what sort of pic's you need i'll pull her out and snap away


theo.gr- posted the mod for the rev.3 in the vmod essentials sticky.. so mod already confirmed


----------



## Sparkster83

I've reseated the heatsink using artic ceramique(i know there are better, but thats the best i could find around here), and my load temps are around 12C lower now. Makes you wonder what kind of crappy thermal grease is sapphire using. Very happy with the change, games now hit mid 50's tops(celsius).
My card: http://www1.sapphiretech.com/us/gall...5_PCIE_C03.jpg

I also sticked zalman ram heatsinks, still gotta check if that made any difference. Unfortunately the 2 chips under the pipes cant be heatsinked due to height problems, so i could only cover 6 chips







.

Is this what you call an v3, btw?


----------



## Leon777

If i take of the stock cooler, clean of the thermal grease and then apply mx-3 or somthing like that will i get better temps? Maybe even a better o/c?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkster83* 

Is this what you call an v3, btw?

Umm it should tell you what version you have got on the detail or box, its just the type of cooler (& fan?) you have got dude also your ram make, it can be alot of things.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Has anyone taken the plastic shroud that covers the heatsink off of the v2?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


If i take of the stock cooler, clean of the thermal grease and then apply mx-3 or somthing like that will i get better temps? Maybe even a better o/c?


Yes, a remount can usually benefit temps quite a bit, the stock application usually leaves a little to be desired. Be careful as if you screw up (scrape the PCB or mangle/lose the screws depending on the manufacturer you may void your warranty). There is no guarantee you will get a better clock, but maybe you will, more likely you wont. Still worth doing as far as I'm concerned.
Just spread the TIM out using your finger in a sandwich bag over the whole core, so there is a thin layer. Put the stock cooler back on and give it a small wiggle left and right about 2mm. If you accidentally lift the cooler off at any time, you will have to remount the TIM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


Has anyone taken the plastic shroud that covers the heatsink off of the v2?


Yeah people have, looks so much better too IMO. Should just clip right off.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Would it have a negative effect on cooling? I'm thinking it can only help, it blocks the heatsink.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Yes, a remount can usually benefit temps quite a bit, the stock application usually leaves a little to be desired. Be careful as if you screw up (scrape the PCB or mangle/lose the screws depending on the manufacturer you may void your warranty). There is no guarantee you will get a better clock, but maybe you will, more likely you wont. Still worth doing as far as I'm concerned.
Just spread the TIM out using your finger in a sandwich bag over the whole core, so there is a thin layer. Put the stock cooler back on and give it a small wiggle left and right about 2mm. If you accidentally lift the cooler off at any time, you will have to remount the TIM.

Yeah people have, looks so much better too IMO. Should just clip right off.

I touched and crumbled the yellow vrm thermal waxes and really got screwed to find stuff to replace them with. Hopefully the thermal rubber that came with my old card's thermalright vrm cooler don't cause any problems in the long term. Are there any replacement materials with such good thermal qualities on the market?


----------



## snow cakes

im surprised nobody has quadfired these babys yet?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Ok so I took it off. After 10 minutes of furmark at 960/1400. At 50% fan speed with it on it hit 70ish(70-73 varied). With it off it hit only hit 63.


----------



## Seraphic

What is the max guaranteed overclock on a V2 5770 using stock voltage?


----------



## Bartmasta

935 mhz is probably a guarantee


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


What is the max guaranteed overclock on a V2 5770 using stock voltage?


I'm running at 950/1300, no issues so far.


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


I'm running at 950/1300, no issues so far.


I ran 960 core but needed a tiny voltage increase to get fully stable.


----------



## Seraphic

I set them to 945/1297. You are unable to set memory to 1,300, the choices are 1,297 or 1,302.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


I set them to 945/1297. You are unable to set memory to 1,300, the choices are 1,297 or 1,302.


well im at 950/1300 so fail by you mate, your wrong.


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


well im at 950/1300 so fail by you mate, your wrong.


Fail?









I'm using CCC and it does not let you set to 1300 even.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


Fail?









I'm using CCC and it does not let you set to 1300 even.


Or you can use MSI Afterburner and enable Unofficial Overclocking like the rest of us


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Or you can use MSI Afterburner and enable Unofficial Overclocking like the rest of us









Yup


----------



## Bartmasta

got my core clock to 960 @ 1.175V. Gonna see how far I can go with 1.175V. Don't wanna use any more V.


----------



## Horsemama1956

??

The limit in CCC is 1400 for memory. I have never seen it any different since getting my 5770.


----------



## doc2142

I saw this thread in here about a guy running vantage with 2 of those, and he got 21k on gpu score.. I can barley hit 17k, what do you guys get?


----------



## Bartmasta

21k is possible if you have extreme cooling and overclocked your card really far.

I got mine oc'd pretty good and I only got 18.5k.


----------



## DJEndet

As BArtmasta said, you need some extreme cooling. I'd love to get 15k from single card but too bad I don't have dry ice/ln2


----------



## CL3P20

Im testing on water tonight... 1.27v so far seems good for up to ~1080mhz core, so long as load temps stay below 50c ...I'll get some SS's up once I get some proper runs in at a nicer frequency.

*** Forgot to mention-> MCW60 fits the 5770 core*, so long as you remove the tension plate from the face of the block, and use longer screws to through-bolt the block...took me a little bit of scratching my head...but works fine..idle @ 36c, loading at 48c in GRID with 4x AA, 16x AF @ 1680x1050


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Or you can use MSI Afterburner and enable Unofficial Overclocking like the rest of us










Yeah, I'll have to look into MSI. But for now, will 950/1302 work with stock voltage?


----------



## Bartmasta

i did some testing with unigine heaven @ stock settings with full screen

1.175V

850 mhz = 67.7 FPS

935 mhz = 72.5 FPS

950 mhz = 73.3 FPS

980 mhz = 73.3 FPS

I'm going with 950 MHz because I would need 1.2V for 980mhz to see an improvement in FPS and that's rather high for me.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seraphic*


Yeah, I'll have to look into MSI. But for now, will 950/1302 work with stock voltage?


That's what I'm using just through CCC.


----------



## Bartmasta

so what do you guys load at? I load at 75'C


----------



## Daney

72c atm







I've improved by quite a lot.


----------



## DeviousAddict

i've read that the catalyst driver 10.2 solves the GSOD issue. is that right?
i'd like to know for sure before i put my card back in


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daney* 
72c atm







I've improved by quite a lot.

how did you get your temps down?

I don't get why everyone has lower temps than me


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
how did you get your temps down?

I don't get why everyone has lower temps than me









Just placed another 120mm Fan near the GPU facing it, Replaced TIM with MX-2 and removed the black shroud.

That's basically it along with lowering volts. If it helps at all, I'm getting 75c load atm (think it'll rise a little more soon) with 980/1250.


----------



## Bartmasta

if i'm running without side panel do you think getting better intake fans will lower temps?


----------



## CL3P20

..1.1ghz core seems to be some kind of 'hard limit'.. load temps are only 48c now..and even 1.32v wouldnt bring stability at 1105mhz core... Oh well.. dropped back down to 1.27 and 1090mhz.. which for me is the stable limit for high Q gaming.

*Im getting some GPU pots in soon... plan to buy another 5770 for some freezy fun.


----------



## Sparkster83

Define load. Between furmark/occt load and real(games) workloads there can be as much as 20c gap, with things like vantage siting in between.

My vantage load is 60c, my furmark load is 75c, games load will vary a lot, but basically as low as 50 and as high as 60. All this at stock volts, add 5c or so at 1000/1360, which is what i run(still at stock volts tho).


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
..1.1ghz core seems to be some kind of 'hard limit'.. load temps are only 48c now..and even 1.32v wouldnt bring stability at 1105mhz core... Oh well.. dropped back down to 1.27 and 1090mhz.. which for me is the stable limit for high Q gaming.

*Im getting some GPU pots in soon... plan to buy another 5770 for some freezy fun.

Have you considered the 4 scattered vrm's across the board? I think they overheat







Wondering to fit a heatplate on them for better thermal capacity.


----------



## Bradey

i get 67c max
all stock
v2


----------



## Freakn

I'm getting 64 deg max even using Furmark @ 8X on 1920*1080, but i've got the less common Sapphire with the big centre and 4 heat pipes.

Same temps at either 960/1300 or 1010/1375


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
Have you considered the 4 scattered vrm's across the board? I think they overheat







Wondering to fit a heatplate on them for better thermal capacity.

I have sinks and 2x 80mm's on the PCB cooling all VRM's.. I have added over 7x cap's to the power phases... the VRM temp is ~51c on load, as seen by IR thermo.. As well, there is no squealing or whining from the card, that would indicate the inductors are becoming stressed...so PWM circuit should ba capable of muchmuch more....


----------



## mtcn77

So, 1100mhz is what you get, hmm.
Also, I have some squealing during the loading logo screens. Does that indicate I need to do something?
One more thing, the vrm with the heatplate contact should be getting warmer since they decided so. Have you checked all vrm's and there are none with higher temperatures? ICthermo can't be wrong? They are also mirror cut smooth, maybe the laser is bouncing off to read some other places temp


----------



## BlueLights

Are these OC temps? I havent seen my Vapor-x go above 55C, though I always manually set the fan speed before running any games or anything..my last card died due to overheating, the fan didnt always idle up when it needed to so I take no chances now =p


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


So, 1100mhz is what you get, hmm.
Also, I have some squealing during the loading logo screens. Does that indicate I need to do something?


mine does that on the green particle test thing in Vantage, or was it 06...I can't remember.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
So, 1100mhz is what you get, hmm.
Also, I have some squealing during the loading logo screens. Does that indicate I need to do something?
One more thing, the vrm with the heatplate contact should be getting warmer since they decided so. Have you checked all vrm's and there are none with higher temperatures? ICthermo can't be wrong? They are also mirror cut smooth, maybe the laser is bouncing off to read some other places temp










Squealing is normal unless you have added more capacitors to the PCB..or added higher rated inductors. Noise starts to come from the inductors if the current level through them starts fluctuating too much...their design is to counteract change in voltage... Adding more caps to the PCB can help buffer the changed in voltage that occur before ever reaching the inductors..eliminating or quieting the noise.

As for the VRM temps.. I am reading off the heatsinks..not the control IC's [which are the shiny things you mentioned]..those dont actually 'create' or rectify any power at all...they just control the mosfets..which do rectify the power and get veery hot. I suspect a shader strap is to blame for the instability ...and not the VRM's. I hit a similar wall with my 4850's... which was only a temp limt, due to the locked shader speeds increasing 1:1 with the core speed...

*If nvidia were the same way, no one could ever run a GPU faster than 900mhz..as your nvidia shaders would be attempting to run ~2300+mhz









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
Are these OC temps? I havent seen my Vapor-x go above 55C, though I always manually set the fan speed before running any games or anything..my last card died due to overheating, the fan didnt always idle up when it needed to so I take no chances now =p

My 5770 is on water, using a MCW60, with sinks on all mosfets and inductors...and a slew of additional caps for input and output phases for GPU and mem voltages.. I also have a 80mm directly on the power circuitry and heatsinks... On air, the GPU was hitting 81c on GRID on stock voltage, running 980mhz core... now with +.03v and another 100mhz, its still 35c cooler on load.


----------



## mtcn77

Mine only reaches 57c with 56% fan speed in mass effect 2. Modding helped, I guess


----------



## z4520ft

guys, just want to ask..if this psu enough for 5770

fps saga silent 400w
350 real power
2x12v rails, both have 18amp
1xpcie connector

and the rest of the system is almost the same as shown in my sig

tq


----------



## Bartmasta

It may be possible but it's extremely pushing it.

You need 40 amps on the 12V rail. Amperage aside, the card would use 110 W (120W OC) along with your ~80 - 90 W processor. The rest of your system wouldn't use that much W but you're missing the amps. It would probably work but it would cause crashes and stuff.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Mine only reaches 57c with 56% fan speed in mass effect 2. Modding helped, I guess










 either that or the game just doesnt utilize 100% of the GPU...On my daily users, I just test GPU with GRID, as it burns just as hot as FurMark for me..and is much more fun to watch









*I really gotta upload some pics of the caps I threw on here..


----------



## mtcn77

I can't play grid. Either my lcd or my momo steering wheel is lagging the hell out of the fun in the game. Oversteer, or crash the corner... couldn't adjust properly.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


I can't play grid. Either my lcd or my momo steering wheel is lagging the hell out of the fun in the game. Oversteer, or crash the corner... couldn't adjust properly.


Xbox360 controller FTW


----------



## Bartmasta

my brother lost my grid disk


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I am running 1000 core and 1450 mem @ 1.225v Able to run furmark for 30+ minutes reaching max of 79c


----------



## z4520ft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


It may be possible but it's extremely pushing it.

You need 40 amps on the 12V rail. Amperage aside, the card would use 110 W (120W OC) along with your ~80 - 90 W processor. The rest of your system wouldn't use that much W but you're missing the amps. It would probably work but it would cause crashes and stuff.


ok i got it now, thx


----------



## mtcn77

Gaddammit, too late I learned about behardware.com . They have an lcd input lag compilation. Mine is 15.6ms lag... Bad imho.


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
It may be possible but it's extremely pushing it.

You need 40 amps on the 12V rail. Amperage aside, the card would use 110 W (120W OC) along with your ~80 - 90 W processor. The rest of your system wouldn't use that much W but you're missing the amps. It would probably work but it would cause crashes and stuff.

Wasn't he talking about SINGLE 5770? I've run a heavily overclocked 5770 for 2 months now on a single rail 18 amps tacens without a single problem so.. 40 amps? wth, that can drive a 285 without taking a sweat lol.


----------



## YangerD

So what drivers are you guys using? I've been using 9.12 Hotfix for over a month without a single problem until last night when I got a grey screen with vertical lines. My whole system is running stock so it makes me to believe that it was a driver issue. I am thinking about updating to the latest which is 10.2 I believe? How have peoples luck been with those drivers?


----------



## Sparkster83

i get the gray screen+ vertical lines in crysis when i push memory clocks too far.. like 1375+
It happens with 10.1, 10.2 and 10.3 preview.


----------



## CL3P20

im using 10.3's in win7..and 9.4's in XP


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkster83* 
i get the gray screen+ vertical lines in crysis when i push memory clocks too far.. like 1375+
It happens with 10.1, 10.2 and 10.3 preview.

Reference v2? I get those if I pull the bars to 1480







I have v1 and placed many ramsinks on the back of the card. Yet I currently never use beyond 1340, not worth the overheating rams.
Can anybody suggest an easy benchmark program for me to find the sweet spot of these vrams?


----------



## CL3P20

OCCT GPU mem test


----------



## mtcn77

Oh great, I'll know for certain at last







I hope it doesn't take long.


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Reference v2? I get those if I pull the bars to 1480







I have v1 and placed many ramsinks on the back of the card. Yet I currently never use beyond 1340, not worth the overheating rams.
Can anybody suggest an easy benchmark program for me to find the sweet spot of these vrams?


I have the less usual sapphire, not batmobile shroud(v1) nor egg cooler(v2):
http://www1.sapphiretech.com/us/gall...5_PCIE_C03.jpg

It mounts the samsung chips.


----------



## mtcn77

That one is sleek with the hood and the seaweed fan on it. I wonder if you can overvolt that one.


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


That one is sleek with the hood and the seaweed fan on it. I wonder if you can overvolt that one.


I don't really know. It works with the asus bios, and smartdoctor shows the Vcore slider, but im not really sure it's working, the card doesnt go higher than at stock. I dont really mind anyway, the card does 1020 at stock volts and thats enought for me.


----------



## mtcn77

That's killer. Have you confirmed that with occt? Mine does 1ghz @1.215v according to occt, but it overheats. One thing to note is the 12v value drops to 11.85v. I think that's ok though.
I get major performance boost(from 190fps to 220fps) overclocking memory alone but not much from gpu, according to occt. And the fps fluctuates, cannot be certain if that was because the gpu temperature was changing.


----------



## Bradey

10.3 besal mangment = epic


----------



## Seraphic

Does anyone else have the SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 5770?
Never really used MSIAB before, but somethings look to be odd.
Not only that, the sensors in TechPowerUp show VDDC at 1.0000v - Is this normal?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102868


----------



## CL3P20

My MSI displays the same.. I havent confirmed it yet with DMM, but I suspect 1v will be 2D voltage..either that or its just wrong.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkster83* 
Wasn't he talking about SINGLE 5770? I've run a heavily overclocked 5770 for 2 months now on a single rail 18 amps tacens without a single problem so.. 40 amps? wth, that can drive a 285 without taking a sweat lol.

qft


----------



## mark205

Submit the application!


----------



## DJEndet

Serapic, if I'm not wrong the card will have lower voltages in 2d mode a.k.a. idle. So that looks normal, if you can then check how much it's putting trough while fully stressed with GPU tool or something.









I'm debating should I go return my card in warranty or not. I have to keep my memory clocks up in 1200 even in idle to not have screen flickering etc. but if I go and get a new one, it will be either cu-core, v2 or v3... <.<


----------



## Freakn

Just a few Bench results

First is using CCC 960mhz core and 1300mhz memory B50 @ 3.5 - FPS 15.2 Score 382



This time using Afterburner 1010 core and 1375mhz memory (stock volts) B50 @ 3.5 - FPS 15.7 Score 396


----------



## Krusher33

I'm considering a 5770. Saw a PowerColor one for sale. However, just glancing through the member list, I didn't see anyone owning a PowerColor one. Is this a brand I should stay away from?

Edit: Just did a ctrl-F and found only 4 people out of hundreds. What's the deal?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I'm considering a 5770. Saw a PowerColor one for sale. However, just glancing through the member list, I didn't see anyone owning a PowerColor one. Is this a brand I should stay away from?

powercolors are ok tbh.
but at my side they are at the same price








either for the stock versions or for thier non-ref version,
i am regretting i didnt get the hawk


----------



## terence52

oh ya how do i unscrew the stock v1 cooler?
its screwed in bloody tightly...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
powercolors are ok tbh.
but at my side they are at the same price








either for the stock versions or for thier non-ref version,
i am regretting i didnt get the hawk









Ok, thanks for input.

Powercolor 5770 1Gb for $149 + $20 MIR at ZZF. (It was the 512 mb version, now it's the 1 gb version)

Looking for a video card in the $150 range and this certainly peaked my interest.


----------



## Drake.L

My card sucks







It can't even OC to 1000MHz on stock volts.


----------



## Zen00

Which software should I use to determine if I have a faulty card? I get these weird crashes I call white screens of death if I overclock it any and game, and even at stock speeds I get weird artifacting in game.

This is a brand new bought last week card.


----------



## mtcn77

Occt is the best program imho.


----------



## xira

this thread needs more HW Porn


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


My card sucks







It can't even OC to 1000MHz on stock volts.


It's not supposed to.

Some need 1.2v for 1000mhz


----------



## CL3P20

few pics of mine.. capped for GPUv input and output, as well as vMEM..


















..running daily @ 1090/1375, 1.28v ..


----------



## Insanor

These are my results from 3DMark Vantage with the setup in my sig.








It seems having my memory speed over 1370 causes slow downs. :S

960/1360/1.125v
GPU Score: 10,820
--------------------
970/1370/1.125v
GPU Score: 10,949
--------------------
1000/1400/1.2v
GPU Score: 11,067
--------------------
1020/1350/1.2v
GPU Score: 11,216
--------------------
1040/1350/1.2v
GPU Score: 11,366
--------------------
1060/1360/1.25v
GPU Score: 11,545

Max temperature was around 70 degrees I think, with the fan on 100% while benchmarking.

Planning on buying another one soon along with a new cpu cooler so I can clock that higher too.


----------



## Bartmasta

970 on 1.125 derp


----------



## Insanor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


970 on 1.125 derp


Dunno what you're getting at, that's the config I've been using 24/7 for the past few days, and had no problems at all. o.0


----------



## aminalcrackers

HIS 5770 900/1350 They stopped selling HIS 5770 Junipers on Newegg......lame


----------



## Fredy

Add me in. I first got My Asus 5770 V2 about a month ago then I managed to nab a cheap XFX 5770 V2. Very satisfied for my first ATI cards.
Both are running 950/1300 using Afterburner.


----------



## Xcelsior

Count me in! Sapphire 5770 Juniper XT OC'd 920/1400 at the moment. Going to be Crossfired on Friday.


----------



## Zen00

I tried running OCCT on my card, and it blasts the heat all the way up to 90C and beyond, any other program I run only gets to 76C. It doesn't register the cards temperatures right either, it thinks it's at only 50C when CCC is registering 90C.

Also the graphics memory testing section is greyed out for reasons I don't know.

Oh yeah, I guys I should register as a 5770 owner, Sapphire. OC'd at 900/1300 and 1.149v.


----------



## terence52

anyone have a spare msi 5770 bios file to pass to me?
i forgot to save my stock bios and i screw my msi bios badly.


----------



## iCeMaN57

I used to be a HUGE Nvidia fan but after building my slower phenom II 965 rig, I decided to go with ATI/AMD. I got the 5770 and I love it! Not to mention I don't get the scaling and hand shaking issues like I do with my Nvidia cards


----------



## IntelConvert

i love my 5770! just played crysis: warhead for the first decent period of time (1.5hrs or so) since i installed the card and my E8400. 1680x1050 resolution, Enthusiast (Very High DX10) details, 0xAA and i ran 20-35 FPS, avg ~25fps! man, for a $155 card, i dont think there is much better i can buy! and i havent even overclocked it at all! my PSU is too wimpy to handle my GPU OC'd under full load







sadness... but ill get a new PSU sometime, but this card is still kicking ass and taking names. probably one of the best budget cards there are! temps were great to, with fan on auto, my temps where in the upper 60s, low 70s with a maximum of 73*C. not bad at all for the stock cooler and fan set to auto! i could up the fan RPM or change the fan settings, but it does fine how it is.

this is truly an awesome card for the monies!


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

my 5770 is my favorite card lol and is such an improvement . OC at 900/1300 I have 35c idle 60 to 65c full load with stock cooling and auto-fan in a little tiny case with only 1 exhaust fan and 1 intake. My old Ati 2600xt in the same case was running at 85-95c full load no OC at the end of his life ...


----------



## Xcelsior

Question...do you guys let your CCC do auto fan control?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xcelsior* 
Question...do you guys let your CCC do auto fan control?

No, I have my own profile in MSI afterburner. Lets the card stay quiet unless it's really getting hammered


----------



## darklink

I set my fan manually to 50% in CCC because anything higher than that and the noise is noticable over the Panaflo on my Mugen 2. At 50% I rarely see load temps over 70C and depending on how long my PC is left on, it will idle around 41-44C.


----------



## Sparkster83

mine is on auto. iddles at 31/32c, and on load fan never goes past 50%
Under 50% it's impossible to hear it, and thats on a system with all tacens aura pro fans, which are super silent.


----------



## Xcelsior

Yeah. I think I'll try the Afterburner thingy when I get my second 5770 on Friday. Never really bothered monitoring my temps, but I only "OC"ed as high as I could go in CCC.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
anyone have a spare msi 5770 bios file to pass to me?
i forgot to save my stock bios and i screw my msi bios badly.

Here you go, the first and fourth of the MSI bioses found here appear to be at the hawk's settings, they should be the ones you should flash: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/i...ace=&memSize=0


----------



## zidave

I'm in

XFX 1gb XXX edition
(960mhz/1445mhz)


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
Here you go, the first and fourth of the MSI bioses found here appear to be at the hawk's settings, they should be the ones you should flash: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/i...ace=&memSize=0

thanks


----------



## Mike431635

I don't see a lot of 1000+ core clocks. Is my card a freak? I had it running for 10 mins in GPUTool stability test @ 1050/1500 but then it gray-screened.

This is completely stable:

1.25V, 1020MHz Core, 1450MHz Memory. Fan's set @ 70%, I dont mind the noise at all. Temps don't go above 65C.

Oh ya, add me to the list







I'd also like feedback on my overclock.. is my voltage dangerous? I think this card has more headroom in it, but it'll require more volts.


----------



## Lulzcakes110

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mike431635* 
I don't see a lot of 1000+ core clocks. Is my card a freak? I had it running for 10 mins in GPUTool stability test @ 1050/1500 but then it gray-screened.

This is completely stable:

1.25V, 1020MHz Core, 1450MHz Memory. Fan's set @ 70%, I dont mind the noise at all. Temps don't go above 65C.

Oh ya, add me to the list







I'd also like feedback on my overclock.. is my voltage dangerous? I think this card has more headroom in it, but it'll require more volts.

Nah, I don't think your voltage is dangerous because my volt is also 1.25v.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mike431635* 
I don't see a lot of 1000+ core clocks. Is my card a freak? I had it running for 10 mins in GPUTool stability test @ 1050/1500 but then it gray-screened.

This is completely stable:

1.25V, 1020MHz Core, 1450MHz Memory. Fan's set @ 70%, I dont mind the noise at all. Temps don't go above 65C.

Oh ya, add me to the list







I'd also like feedback on my overclock.. is my voltage dangerous? I think this card has more headroom in it, but it'll require more volts.

Seems fine to me. The ASUS over volt program goes up to 1.35V I think and they warranty the card if you use that program soooo....

I was under the impression that OVER 1000mhz was the norm. When I got my card I felt like I was the only person in the universe that couldn't crack 1ghz even with 1.35V and a VF1000 + 92mm panaflo running full blast.


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mike431635* 
I don't see a lot of 1000+ core clocks. Is my card a freak? I had it running for 10 mins in GPUTool stability test @ 1050/1500 but then it gray-screened.

This is completely stable:

1.25V, 1020MHz Core, 1450MHz Memory. Fan's set @ 70%, I dont mind the noise at all. Temps don't go above 65C.

Oh ya, add me to the list







I'd also like feedback on my overclock.. is my voltage dangerous? I think this card has more headroom in it, but it'll require more volts.

lol mines running at 1.25v 1ghz core and 1400 mhz ram and havnt any issues yet, been about 3 months now. full loads at 60 now since its slowly going to winter









fans at 60%


----------



## kilrbe3

After I had to reformat, I am getting nothing but lock ups and freezes on 2D apps. (EX: YouTube primary and Desktop etc etc as well)

I had this problem on Day 1 of my 5770's. Fixed it by changing the profile in CCC to force 400/900 2D clocks. Now, CCC wont take the change. So I get about 5-8 crashes a day until I fix it.

I know MSI Afterburner has a 2D Profile setting. Can someone guide me on how to do this? and force a new 2d clock? Its really frustrating.


----------



## terence52

mine i can max out everything without grey screens.weird??


----------



## JaYp146

Has anyone stuck ramsinks on the V2's eight RAM chips? Interested in before & after results on memory overclocking...


----------



## Hans2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaYp146*


Has anyone stuck ramsinks on the V2's eight RAM chips? Interested in before & after results on memory overclocking...


Stuck eight Enzotech BMR-c1 on the mem & a 120mm fan on the back.

The results was pure ****, 1350 before , 1350 after in furmark, in bc2 i need to go down to 1300 or ill get the grayscreen.

Wonder why my samsung mem cant oc, read people saying that the samsung mem clocked better than the hynix, but it looks like the opposite.


----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hans2k*


Stuck eight Enzotech BMR-c1 on the mem & a 120mm fan on the back.

The results was pure ****, 1350 before , 1350 after in furmark, in bc2 i need to go down to 1300 or ill get the grayscreen.

Wonder why my samsung mem cant oc, read people saying that the samsung mem clocked better than the hynix, but it looks like the opposite.


I got artifacts at around 1300mhz but with 4 RAMsinks on just the back I'm at 1337mhz with no artifacts and the same voltage.


----------



## Sparkster83

I sticked 6 of these on my sapphire with samsung chips.
http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-VGA-Ram.../dp/B0009YIJ2I
2 of the front chips had to remain naked due to the weird heatsink my sapphire uses(its not v1, v2 or vapor-x).
This sucks cause i suppose the problems will show up as soon as the weakest link in the chain fails, and that'd be the naked chips, so frecuency wise i didn't see much of a difference.
However im still hoping the 6 covered chips are making a small difference, cause before i didn't see a performance difference between 1300 and 1360, and now theres a difference.
I asume this would be due to the gddr5 error correction on the fly feature, since the memory could be working at the same frecuencies now, but with a lower error rate. However to be completely sure i'd have to run more acurate benchs with occt gpu memory bandwidth with and without the hsinks, and im too lazy to remove them now(especially the 2 in the front).

So long post.. to recap, i think it made a small difference, but im not totally sure, and remember this is with 6 out of 8 chips covered only.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hans2k* 
Stuck eight Enzotech BMR-c1 on the mem & a 120mm fan on the back.

The results was pure ****, 1350 before , 1350 after in furmark, in bc2 i need to go down to 1300 or ill get the grayscreen.

Wonder why my samsung mem cant oc, read people saying that the samsung mem clocked better than the hynix, but it looks like the opposite.

Samsung requires voltage for clocks...unlike the Hynix. Problem is, not all rev 5770's are moddable for vMEM..so if you cant increase voltage, Hynix is better option.


----------



## kilrbe3

Ive about had it up to here with these cards, First 3 weeks they were amazing. No issues.

Now, after I re-formated for Spring Cleaning, every single driver 9.12 up to 10.3 leaked all BSOD on me at some point in time on Desktop or watching flash videos. Like once in a game, but a billion on 2D. I even raised the 2D clocks, back the OC off on GPU and CPU and its still throwing me BSOD.

I am about to call time of death on these cards and go back green....

And I thought NV had funky drivers, HAHA


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Ive about had it up to here with these cards, First 3 weeks they were amazing. No issues.

Now, after I re-formated for Spring Cleaning, every single driver 9.12 up to 10.3 leaked all BSOD on me at some point in time on Desktop or watching flash videos. Like once in a game, but a billion on 2D. I even raised the 2D clocks, back the OC off on GPU and CPU and its still throwing me BSOD.

I am about to call time of death on these cards and go back green....

And I thought NV had funky drivers, HAHA

Its tough man It is on or off with these cards atleast for me. Hang in there, atleast until we can see what NV has too offer.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldharbour* 
Its tough man It is on or off with these cards atleast for me. Hang in there, atleast until we can see what NV has too offer.

Part that sucks, Is I probably get $310 if I sell both together. Which means I gotta throw 100$ more to get a 5870 or wait for NV to show up.


----------



## terence52

is force flashing another 5770 bios adviceable?


----------



## lion_sta

Hi guys, I have a 5770 with the rev. 2 cooling and, though my temperatures are not that high (80 degrees maximum) if I will OC it I think I might need a better cooler.
Most of the coolers I've been looking at don't support 5770, what would you recommend of the most known brands, for about 50$?
THX


----------



## Sparkster83

You could try cleaning the cheap grease your die probably has right now and applying some decent compound. I shaved 12C on load just doing that on my sapphire. I used artic ceramique, which isn't even that good, i bet ic 7 diamond carat would shave another 3-5 C. V2 should be doing better than 80 with good airflow.


----------



## zidave

I think I read somewhere XFX doesn't care if you change the cooler as long as you can revert it back to stock if you have to RMA it. Is that correct?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
is force flashing another 5770 bios adviceable?

Yes


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Yes


it not lol.
just rmaed my card and got it swapped to a hawk


----------



## gamingowiz

Yeah, sign me up. I have a sapphire 5770 @ 900MHz for it's core clock and 1350MHz for it's memory clock. I'm now contemplating whether I should get a second 5770, but I would need to update lots of things to do so:/


----------



## Th0m0_202

Sign me up! getting one in 3 weeks!!! cant wait


----------



## admflameberg

Same Mine suppose to be here next week some time a XFX HD5770.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamingowiz*


Yeah, sign me up. I have a sapphire 5770 @ 900MHz for it's core clock and 1350MHz for it's memory clock. I'm now contemplating whether I should get a second 5770, but I would need to update lots of things to do so:/


What are your voltage settings for that?


----------



## Carmaniac

Hi!
I have a CF of 5770 Vapor X! I'm searching for black crossfire bridges... How can I find it?


----------



## melantha

ok im new to the whole high end gfx thing... i used to have a ati x1300 before i built my new rig...(i needed an upgrade lol) ok here my question do most games now or all newer games support crossfire... the reason i ask is i want to get a second sapphire 5770 but if im going to be forced to getting only single performance out of games ill just upgrade to a 5850. it would take me longer to get the money together to upgrade but it would be single card.


----------



## CL3P20

Crossfire = hardware based GPU scaling... games have no choice but to run, as the GPU's are taking care of splitting their duties for rendering....this is also why Xfire can run different GPU's and different clock speeds..

SLI = software based GPU scaling... games must support it, for the software to address both GPU's in SLI... doesnt support different GPU's for linked scaling, or different clock speeds.

IMO- my kids game at 1680x1050 with full Q settings, using a 5770... with a 3.6ghz E8400... they dont ever have any issues with FPS or poor game play. I wouldnt even consider a 2nd 5770 until I get them a monitor +24" or better


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I wouldnt even consider a 2nd 5770 until I get them a monitor +24" or better










i have a 26inch samsung running at 1920x1200

one reason is i LOVE fallout 3 and i put in max res texture pack and thought it could handle it... it couldnt, well it could but i dipped down to 10 frames a sec when walking past high textured areas and thats just fallout. so future games may be like it too


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


i have a 26inch samsung running at 1920x1200

one reason is i LOVE fallout 3 and i put in max res texture pack and thought it could handle it... it couldnt, well it could but i dipped down to 10 frames a sec when walking past high textured areas and thats just fallout. so future games may be like it too


 If you already know that texturing is your issue... you will want a 256mb mem buss to help out with that... 5850 then for main GPU would be much better for you.


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


If you already know that texturing is your issue... you will want a 256mb mem buss to help out with that... 5850 then for main GPU would be much better for you.


thanks man... rep + indead well if i could lol


----------



## Sparkster83

Well a 5770 crossfire is essentially a 256 bit gddr5 setup, same as 5850.
The texturing workload is split in 2 over the same old bus, which essentialy equals to the same. I think it comes down to your system, case, mobo and airflow. If you have good conditions i'd go with second 5770, it's gonna perform better than single 5850 95% of the time, and why spend 200$(300$ of a new 5850-100 you could maybe get for your used 5770) when you can spend 150 and get more performance.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkster83* 
Well a 5770 crossfire is essentially a 256 bit gddr5 setup, same as 5850.
The texturing workload is split in 2 over the same old bus, which essentialy equals to the same. I think it comes down to your system, case, mobo and airflow. If you have good conditions i'd go with second 5770, it's gonna perform better than single 5850 95% of the time, and why spend 200$(300$ of a new 5850-100 you could maybe get for your used 5770) when you can spend 150 and get more performance.

No... its not. Yes, the workload is split..but its got additional latency etc, and the information is still limited to the bandwidth of being processed and directed by a 128MB buss... If it were, the affects of scaling would be increased 200% by adding the 2nd GPU... this we all know is not the case.


----------



## Sparkster83

Uhm.. maybe your right , if the 2 cards still have to receive the whole texture set(which im not sure it's how it works).

"If it were, the affects of scaling would be increased 200%"
You probably meant 100% here







. A 200% increase would actually mean 3x the performance, but i get your point.


----------



## SpeedwayNative

I have a few computers, as I build and sell them. I recently upgraded my main rig from an AMD 965/MSI 790FX-GD70 to an Intel i7 930/MSI X58 PRO-E. I still have both pc's and I am a HUGE AMD fan when it comes to price-to-performance comparisions. I love my AMD 965 rig, and originally bought 3 i7 930/MSI X58 combo's and planned on selling all 3. I built the first for a client, and wanted to do some benchmarking with 3dMark06 to see where it scored compared to my 965!

AMD 965 BE 3.4GHz oced @ 4.1GHz, MSI 790FX-GD70, 4GB of Dominator 1600, 2 x Sapphire HD 5770's Crossfired, Intel X25-M 80GB SSD - With my cpu and gpu's oced to max potential my 3dMark06 scores topped out @ 22,500

Intel i7 930 2.8GHz oced @ 4.169GHz, MSI X58 PRO-E, 6GB of Dominator 1600, 2 x Sapphhire HD 5770's Crossfired, Intel X25-M SSD - cpu/gus's oced to max potential my 3dMark06 Scores topped out @ 26,410!!!!!!!!!!!

I could not believe the increase, I really didn't think the i7 was going to see much increase @ all, let alone a 4,000pt jump! Anyone who knows 3dMark06, understands what a 4k jump in score takes! Also, trust me when I say that the 4GB to 6GB difference is without a doubt negligible with 3dMark06!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Needless to say, I kept one of the i7's, still have my beloved AMD 965 setup, and still love AMD.....BUT, wow 4k jump in 3dMark06 scores, I was like *** are you serious!

Just found this club and wanted to post some cpu bottlenecking results on this card!

I have 4 Sapphire HD 5770's, 2 Ref and 2 non-ref. I will probably be upgrading very soon, to either 2 5850's, 2 5870's or a 5970, not sure yet. I have started doing research as to which option is the best bang for your buck, and it looks like the 5850's CF might be the ticket. But, once I upgrade, I will have at least 2 of these 5770's up for grabs, maybe even all 4! PM me if your interested!


----------



## Zen00

I was wondering, when running Afterburner, are you supposed to disable Overdrive in CCC, or exit CCC completely?


----------



## Sparkster83

3dmark 06 gives too much weight to the cpu score. Its more useful to directly compare the sm 2.0 and 3.0 scores. Or better yet, use some known cpu-bound real world benchmark, like the ones in Resident Evil 5 for example.


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zen00*


I was wondering, when running Afterburner, are you supposed to disable Overdrive in CCC, or exit CCC completely?


No need, Afterburner takes control over overdrive. The Overdrive options are unavailable for as long as Afterburner is running. At least thats what it happens in my computer.


----------



## Drake.L

I would just like to post back with results of replacing the TIM on my 5770.
Before : 90C on furmark (Stock volts)
After : 67C on furmark (1.2V)


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
I would just like to post back with results of replacing the TIM on my 5770.
Before : 90C on furmark (Stock volts)
After : 67C on furmark (1.2V)

Incredible improvement! What TIM did you use?


----------



## Drake.L

I'm using this one right now. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...hermal%20paste

When my ram sinks come in, i'm gonna replace it with IC7.

Edit : What are the same temps on these cards again??


----------



## TheFlameFox

I have HIS 5770 @ 1000mhz core and 1400mhz memory (planning to get better aftermarket cooling and OC some more). Stable with stock voltage and cooling.


----------



## NicksTricks007

quick question for you 5770 owners. Is the 128-bit memory bus that much of an issue when running games on higher AA/AF settings? Or can you make up for it a bit by overclocking? I'm still torn as to which graphics card to get for my sig rig. I have the 5770 listed as pending, but I'm starting to look at maybe getting a used 4890 or a 5830 (if the prices come down a bit on it). I really don't play too many games. I play Spore ( system requirements ) and will be playing FFXIV (system requirements not yet announced but HERE is the link to check out what the graphics will look like). I'm just trying to ease my mind a bit on which card to purchase. My budget for a GPU is $150-$200 btw.


----------



## terence52

hmm tat depends on your res.
i can max out l4d2 at 8x aa 16x af with constant 60fps at 1680x1050


----------



## NicksTricks007

my resolution is 1680 X 1050. So you're saying I should be good then?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*


my resolution is 1680 X 1050. So you're saying I should be good then?


 Should be fine... my kids 5770 rips SPORE at that res, right now its paired with a 2.8ghz E6300.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:

Should be fine... my kids 5770 rips SPORE at that res, right now its paired with a 2.8ghz E6300.
Good deal. As you can see I will be pairing mine up with a 955 BE (or a 720 BE if I decide I want to save a $60). I feel much better now about getting the 5770, unless the 5830 drops down to $200-$220, then I may grab that.


----------



## Bradey

hi what do you think of water cooling this gpu?
would 80 posted be a good price for a new block?


----------



## NoGuru

Who/What model 5770 is the best?


----------



## CL3P20

*in my opinion its the MSI hawk with the twin frozer cooler... there will be no issues taking a card like this to its limits with an air cooler like that on it out of box...and from the little testing I have done so far, for max clocks and cooling... water isnt bringing any clocks that good air isnt. 2x of the 5770's I tested had no issues getting to 1080-1100mhz on air/water with the same voltage level...~1.27v


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
*in my opinion its the MSI hawk with the twin frozer cooler... there will be no issues taking a card like this to its limits with an air cooler like that on it out of box...and from the little testing I have done so far, for max clocks and cooling... water isnt bringing any clocks that good air isnt. 2x of the 5770's I tested had no issues getting to 1080-1100mhz on air/water with the same voltage level...~1.27v

The reviews at the egg are really great, thanks CL


----------



## pewpewlazer

Just nabbed an open box Powercolor 5770 PCS+ off newegg for $135 after tax and shipping. Pretty excited to be running dual GPU again. Might pick up a third in the future.

Side note, I paid with Paypal and while I have a -135 transaction with Newegg listed under my account, my Paypal balance has not changed. What is the deal with that?


----------



## drjootz

Just arrive my PowerColor PCS+ HD5770(DIRT2 EDITION), driver don't have directx11 in it, should i dowload it? nob question sorry....


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjootz*


Just arrive my PowerColor PCS+ HD5770(DIRT2 EDITION), driver don't have directx11 in it, should i dowload it? nob question sorry....










Just go to ati.amd.com and download the 10.2's


----------



## drjootz

Quote:



Just go to ati.amd.com and download the 10.2's


thanks,


----------



## voodoo71

Hey guys. I just pulled the trigger and got a MSI 5770 Hawk comin. Hope to overclock the hell out of it.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voodoo71*


Hey guys. I just pulled the trigger and got a MSI 5770 Hawk comin. Hope to overclock the hell out of it.


Was the gun in your mouth when you pulled it? Because that's how I felt when I bought my 5770 when I didn't even need it. But all is well now


----------



## terence52

u wouldnt regret it








running 1 for a weeks is great








idles at 40C
ambient temps are around 30C


----------



## Danny Boy

wish i would have seen this sooner today...dammit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814121363R

would have jumped on it hard..


----------



## Weasel555

Upgraded a Galaxy 1gb 9500gt to a Sapphire 1gb HD5770. I am more then impressed. I like what ATI has done with thier video card lineup, and aside from arcahic rumors that are still out there about ATI bad drivers, this 10.2 cat is solid and 0 issues.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


wish i would have seen this sooner today...dammit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814121363R

would have jumped on it hard..


This is a nice find. I'm wondering if my power supply will handle two of them?


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is a nice find. I'm wondering if my power supply will handle two of them?

Unless the overclock on your processor is pulling more then 350 watts, then yes, I would say your PSU would be sufficient.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is a nice find. I'm wondering if my power supply will handle two of them?

Ive run a lot more on less..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Ive run a lot more on less..









Dam this is sooo temping. I'll have to get a bigger monitor.









Edit:Never mind







I'm too slow.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dam this is sooo temping. I'll have to get a bigger monitor.









..there are plenty 'worse' excuses







... I just bought a new _rig_ for 1x bench comp


----------



## admflameberg

Ok I got it running at 1000/1350(2700) My XFX HD5770 1GB card =D. Now later down the line when I get a sec one I hope that sec one can do it at 1.22v as well.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedwayNative*


I have a few computers, as I build and sell them. I recently upgraded my main rig from an AMD 965/MSI 790FX-GD70 to an Intel i7 930/MSI X58 PRO-E. I still have both pc's and I am a HUGE AMD fan when it comes to price-to-performance comparisions. I love my AMD 965 rig, and originally bought 3 i7 930/MSI X58 combo's and planned on selling all 3. I built the first for a client, and wanted to do some benchmarking with 3dMark06 to see where it scored compared to my 965!

AMD 965 BE 3.4GHz oced @ 4.1GHz, MSI 790FX-GD70, 4GB of Dominator 1600, 2 x Sapphire HD 5770's Crossfired, Intel X25-M 80GB SSD - With my cpu and gpu's oced to max potential my 3dMark06 scores topped out @ 22,500

Intel i7 930 2.8GHz oced @ 4.169GHz, MSI X58 PRO-E, 6GB of Dominator 1600, 2 x Sapphhire HD 5770's Crossfired, Intel X25-M SSD - cpu/gus's oced to max potential my 3dMark06 Scores topped out @ 26,410!!!!!!!!!!!

I could not believe the increase, I really didn't think the i7 was going to see much increase @ all, let alone a 4,000pt jump! Anyone who knows 3dMark06, understands what a 4k jump in score takes! Also, trust me when I say that the 4GB to 6GB difference is without a doubt negligible with 3dMark06!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Needless to say, I kept one of the i7's, still have my beloved AMD 965 setup, and still love AMD.....BUT, wow 4k jump in 3dMark06 scores, I was like *** are you serious!

Just found this club and wanted to post some cpu bottlenecking results on this card!

I have 4 Sapphire HD 5770's, 2 Ref and 2 non-ref. I will probably be upgrading very soon, to either 2 5850's, 2 5870's or a 5970, not sure yet. I have started doing research as to which option is the best bang for your buck, and it looks like the 5850's CF might be the ticket. But, once I upgrade, I will have at least 2 of these 5770's up for grabs, maybe even all 4! PM me if your interested!


3D mark is very cpu dependent. I increased my score by like 3K from overclocking my cpu, but maybe 500 when overclocking my gpu. But in a gaming environment, my gpu overclock did way more. Maybe post a framerate difference in game?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


I would just like to post back with results of replacing the TIM on my 5770. 
Before : 90C on furmark (Stock volts)
After : 67C on furmark (1.2V)










I have some I7 left, I know what it's doing now...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hi what do you think of water cooling this gpu?
would 80 posted be a good price for a new block?


Performance increase won't be much I think, but it'll be much quieter. Honestly though, I think the MSI hawk is supposed to be real cool and quiet. Might be better to get one of those instead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


wish i would have seen this sooner today...dammit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814121363R

would have jumped on it hard..


I haven't heard much good about the CuCore. Only one person I saw use it, and it was a negative review. Small sample though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


..there are plenty 'worse' excuses







... I just bought a new_ rig_ for 1x bench comp










But ya won


----------



## CL3P20

No.. another comp.. on HWBot.org ...478Northwood comp for 32mil wprime


----------



## staryoshi

I used to be a member, then I wasn't, and now I am again in crossfire fury! I am gone for the week, when I return I'll be overclocking these bad boys like nobody's business!







Benchies and pics and cool stuff later.


----------



## E_man

Wow. I had a 478 before this rig, wouldn't want to run 32mil on it! What was the time?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Wow. I had a 478 before this rig, wouldn't want to run 32mil on it! What was the time?


down in the low 1min times now.. gotta nab sub 58sec to make the top5 listing for the comp now ... gonna take ~4.1-4.3ghz and some tight latency for me to place.


----------



## Daney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
down in the low 1min times now.. gotta nab sub 58sec to make the top5 listing for the comp now ... gonna take ~4.1-4.3ghz and some tight latency for me to place.

Best of luck


----------



## Bradey

hi,
on before i am planing to xfire two 5770 would water cooling help because the card are so close, i am thinking om water cooling one of them, the hotter one


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
down in the low 1min times now.. gotta nab sub 58sec to make the top5 listing for the comp now ... gonna take ~4.1-4.3ghz and some tight latency for me to place.

Dang, that's faster than I thought! Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
hi,
on before i am planing to xfire two 5770 would water cooling help because the card are so close, i am thinking om water cooling one of them, the hotter one

Well, not really performance wise (though that might change in xfire) but noise wise it will really be nice! However, rather than watercool them, I'd get 2 MSI Hawks, supposed to be real quiet, and super cool


----------



## Bradey

hi i have overclocked my hd5770









i wont go water


----------



## lion_sta

If I raise my Memory Clock and I get "bugs" (not sure how to call those spots on the screen that shouldn't be there) with normal temps, then the only option is to increase voltage?

And btw are 10 frames increase in furmark worth it, or not?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lion_sta*


If I raise my Memory Clock and I get "bugs" (not sure how to call those spots on the screen that shouldn't be there) with normal temps, then the only option is to increase voltage?

And btw are 10 frames increase in furmark worth it, or not?


I get those bugs from too high a gpu overclock. My memories work until they give a black white stripe crash. I suggest you use occt, it tells if there are errors when the video driver is still working.


----------



## alkusoittow

Just wanted to introduce myself. Finally got rid of my crossfire'd 3650's and got this 5770 XXX

(which smokes the crap out of my previous cards...)

Very happy I made the purchase. Looking forward to someday buying another


----------



## philhalo66

i will be getting an sapphire 5770 very soon

my bad its a sapphire one not asus lol


----------



## CallmeRoth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
i will be getting an asus 5770 very soon

As will I. I will be sure to post my OC results once I get it. I will also post cooling results with stock vs. Accelero L2 PRO which I got -20Â° drops with on an HD4770.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
i will be getting an sapphire 5770 very soon

my bad its a sapphire one not asus lol

Well I'd certainly recommend it







seems to be some of the best value for the money right now, plus future sustainability (DX11)


----------



## lion_sta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


I get those bugs from too high a gpu overclock. My memories work until they give a black white stripe crash. I suggest you use occt, it tells if there are errors when the video driver is still working.


Sorry I didn't make myself clear, I meant GPU's memory clock.


----------



## duneboi

Hi Guys i am using 5770 Vapor-X but it seems i cant pass the 945/1350 stage. Furmark will have artifacts. or do i need to slowly raise my core and memory instead of getting to the 945/1350 mark.
My temp is running high at 79 degree.
I thought vapor x should be cooler


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *duneboi*


Hi Guys i am using 5770 Vapor-X but it seems i cant pass the 945/1350 stage. Furmark will have artifacts. or do i need to slowly raise my core and memory instead of getting to the 945/1350 mark.
My temp is running high at 79 degree.
I thought vapor x should be cooler


Did you try replacing the TIM?
It lowered my temps significantly.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lion_sta*


Sorry I didn't make myself clear, I meant GPU's memory clock.


That's right, what I meant was the graphics rams, vrams. I really suggest you download and try occt.


----------



## Dtrain

Finally a 5770 Club glad to see so many 5770 owners took a big bashing for giving up Nvidia and coming over to the Ati side.Sapphire 5770 940/1300 o.o


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *duneboi* 
Hi Guys i am using 5770 Vapor-X but it seems i cant pass the 945/1350 stage. Furmark will have artifacts. or do i need to slowly raise my core and memory instead of getting to the 945/1350 mark.
My temp is running high at 79 degree.
I thought vapor x should be cooler

The vapor-x cooler is inferior to the v2 cooler. Your temps are fine.


----------



## duneboi

what is TIM?
do i need to up my voltage somemore?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *duneboi* 
what is TIM?
do i need to up my voltage somemore?

Thermal
Interface
Material.

helps contact between micro-imperfections in the cooler/GPU contact area, and improves thermal transfer (if applied correctly).


----------



## DJEndet

Awesome to see new members joining in!







Was supposed to get a new mobo, cooler and 5770 but life hit me in the wallet







Oh well, maybe next month!

Just installed a new 5770 on my friends comp and OCed it to a nice 950/1350.


----------



## alkusoittow

Not sure if I want to OC my card... is there really a _significant_ increase in performance? I mean, what's another 100MHz gonna do for me? (I have the xxx edition so it's already at 875)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
Not sure if I want to OC my card... is there really a _significant_ increase in performance? I mean, what's another 100MHz gonna do for me? (I have the xxx edition so it's already at 875)

My guess is you can gain about 10 FPS with a decent OC on it.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*


Not sure if I want to OC my card... is there really a _significant_ increase in performance? I mean, what's another 100MHz gonna do for me? (I have the xxx edition so it's already at 875)


Why not? Even 0.5% is significant when you're getting extra performance for free.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*


Not sure if I want to OC my card... is there really a _significant_ increase in performance? I mean, what's another 100MHz gonna do for me? (I have the xxx edition so it's already at 875)


Stock Clocks :










1.1Ghz, 1.44Ghz Mem :


----------



## alkusoittow

Hey Zeus, thanks! Very helpful to see that







I guess it'll make a serious difference if you're playing close to the edge of your graphics limit. (ie maybe allow for another step of AA or AF)

I'll check out the auto-tune feature and see what that does for me.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
Hey Zeus, thanks! Very helpful to see that







I guess it'll make a serious difference if you're playing close to the edge of your graphics limit. (ie maybe allow for another step of AA or AF)

I'll check out the auto-tune feature and see what that does for me.

Bro,

You should be able to do 960c, 1440m on stock volts. Download MSI afterburner and give it a try. You won't hurt anything by playing with the clocks


----------



## pewpewlazer

My PCS+ open box showed up a day early







Looks brand new and the copy of Dirt 2 was never activated. Awesome!


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus* 
Bro,

You should be able to do 960c, 1440m on stock volts. Download MSI afterburner and give it a try. You won't hurt anything by playing with the clocks

Imma gonna try that tonight when I got home from work! I'll post my before and after results. Thanks!


----------



## pewpewlazer

Hmm having some heat issues with only two cards in the Antec Incubator182







96/89 load temps at 925/1250 1.21V. I'm going to have issues when I get a third...










The PCS+ fan grille is just about touching my acoustipack. Ah the joys of "silent" computing. It's pushing 70 out today and it's finally warm enough to comfortably wear shorts/tshirt. That also means my CPU is running 4C warmer than usual. Need more radiator!


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Hmm having some heat issues with only two cards in the Antec Incubator182







96/89 load temps at 925/1250 1.21V. I'm going to have issues when I get a third...










The PCS+ fan grille is just about touching my acoustipack. Ah the joys of "silent" computing. It's pushing 70 out today and it's finally warm enough to comfortably wear shorts/tshirt. That also means my CPU is running 4C warmer than usual. Need more radiator!


The sound dampening also acts as an insulation, maybe that can be a factor with your high temps. What do you set your fan speed to? I set my fan speed identical to my GPU temp. So if it was at 60C, my fan speed will be @ 60%. Also replacing the thermal paste of cards can help lower temperatures.


----------



## alkusoittow

Ok, just ran 3DMark06 again.

Before (stock GPU settings of 875/1300, and AMD 955 @ 3.6)
16877

After (GPU at 960/1445, AMD 955 @ 3.6)
17526

So, total increase of 649...

btw, max CPU temp of 53c, max GPU 77c
Maybe I should push those hz a little more... What do you guys think?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
The sound dampening also acts as an insulation, maybe that can be a factor with your high temps. What do you set your fan speed to? I set my fan speed identical to my GPU temp. So if it was at 60C, my fan speed will be @ 60%. Also replacing the thermal paste of cards can help lower temperatures.

fan speed = auto
totally forgot to remount the PCS+ heatsink







temps on that are OK though

The real issue is I have 3 yateloons, 2 intake 1 exhaust, all at 5v as my case airflow


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
fan speed = auto
totally forgot to remount the PCS+ heatsink







temps on that are OK though

The real issue is I have 3 yateloons, 2 intake 1 exhaust, all at 5v as my case airflow









You're serious about sound huh?







. I keep all my case fans @ 100%. If you want, invest in some low dba fans w/ high cfm.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Seems the PCS+ is just as awful as my vapor-x. 925mhz crashes in crysis bench (though it was good for BC2). That's right where my vapor-x needs more voltage. How could I possibly get two crappy 5770s?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


You're serious about sound huh?







. I keep all my case fans @ 100%. If you want, invest in some low dba fans w/ high cfm.


Doesn't get much better than yateloons... And the PSU screams under load so I need to solve that issue.


----------



## Hey Zeus

What does everyone's 5770's idle at with auto fan? I'm sitting at 34C


----------



## pewpewlazer

*crossfire*
59c (vapor-x with 2 screws lol)
49c PCS+

*single card*
50c vapor-x dual display clocks
38c vapor-x single display clocks


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus*


What does everyone's 5770's idle at with auto fan? I'm sitting at 34C


I idle @ 31/32C @ auto fan.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus* 
What does everyone's 5770's idle at with auto fan? I'm sitting at 34C

hmmmm I'm idling at 47c, fan speed at auto. Ambient room temp about 18c (65F)

cpu temp 35-36c


----------



## masustic

my hawks idle at 38c with fans on auto room temp roughly 70f


----------



## Nemesis_2k7

running 1090/ 1340 in avatar. tonight its loading at 55 degrees. got coolmaster TIM on it perfectly fine and safe


----------



## Nemesis_2k7

validation for my "claim" http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/sedf/


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone got a bios that has voltage control, gone through 3 ASUS bios's, one was good but no voltage control,

Tried an MSI but that black screened so had to de brick the bloody thing, back the ASUS bios that i could atleast get 1200mhz ion CCC but no volts

Any choices good people


----------



## Hapz

ive just ordered one well actually 2, a sapphire one and a powercooler one, im hopeing one of them is the reference design and ill send one back, or i might even keep both if there reference


----------



## Freakn

Ok, finally gained access to the Vcore, through a combination of using an ASUS bios and ASUS Smart Doctor

Running some tests now @ 1025 with 1.325v


----------



## nasredinho

soon I will join the club









can someone with tripple crossfire show me some results?

greats


----------



## Sparkster83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Ok, finally gained access to the Vcore, through a combination of using an ASUS bios and ASUS Smart Doctor

Running some tests now @ 1025 with 1.325v


Are you sure? Cause i have the same card, and althought smartdoctor showed the vcore slider, it didn't seem to do anything, I still couldn't go over 1020mhz(which i already do @ stock), and the temps were exactly the same, so im inclined to think it's not doing anything.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Can you now get pass 960 core on any manufacturer other than MSI and ASUS without flashing?


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masustic* 
my hawks idle at 38c with fans on auto room temp roughly 70f

Is that at startup or after being on for a while? Cuz if that's actual idle temp, my case must be a lot hotter than yours... what is your case temp at idle?


----------



## masustic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
Is that at startup or after being on for a while? Cuz if that's actual idle temp, my case must be a lot hotter than yours... what is your case temp at idle?

thats after running for a while. not sure on case temps but i have 3 R4's intake and 4 R4's exhaust. and actually thats my top card. bottom is at about 34c right now?


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masustic*


thats after running for a while. not sure on case temps but i have 3 R4's intake and 4 R4's exhaust. and actually thats my top card. bottom is at about 34c right now?


Ah, so you have some pretty good airflow... Just looked at your case, I'm liking the bottom-mount PSU area


----------



## masustic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*


Ah, so you have some pretty good airflow... Just looked at your case, I'm liking the bottom-mount PSU area


seeing as this is my first build i dont have much to compare it to but so far i like the case alot. probly not so good for bigger gpu's but the 5770's fit nicely i think with plenty of air flow.


----------



## Nemesis_2k7

Use msi afterburner 1.5.1 Edit the cfg, To "allowunnoficialoverclocks"to 1 or something. then go into settings and check allow voltage unlocking (both boxes). Im running 1.350 volts and 1090 core!!!!


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masustic* 
seeing as this is my first build i dont have much to compare it to but so far i like the case alot. probly not so good for bigger gpu's but the 5770's fit nicely i think with plenty of air flow.

Yeah my mid-tower fit the 5770 just fine as well. I was worried about placing it in the PCI-e #1 slot though, since there's some heat sinks right next to it on the mobo, but everything worked out dandy.

Oh, I also have a fan blowing air across my 4 hdd's, which goes right into the expansion slot area. That's probably not helping. those hdd's make some heat!

someday ill go ssd...


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Can you now get pass 960 core on any manufacturer other than MSI and ASUS without flashing?


Yes if you use MSI Afterburner, once you change the cfg settings but you may still not be able to increase the volts to make it stable.

On my stock Sapphire bios I was able to bench @ 1000 / 1350 on stock volts


----------



## masustic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*


Yeah my mid-tower fit the 5770 just fine as well. I was worried about placing it in the PCI-e #1 slot though, since there's some heat sinks right next to it on the mobo, but everything worked out dandy.

Oh, I also have a fan blowing air across my 4 hdd's, which goes right into the expansion slot area. That's probably not helping. those hdd's make some heat!

someday ill go ssd...


im working on ssd also









hopefully in a month or so


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


The sound dampening also acts as an insulation, maybe that can be a factor with your high temps. What do you set your fan speed to? I set my fan speed identical to my GPU temp. So if it was at 60C, my fan speed will be @ 60%. Also replacing the thermal paste of cards can help lower temperatures.


what kind of thermal paste would you suggest

i currently have artic silver 5 laying around


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masustic*


im working on ssd also









hopefully in a month or so


Right now, I'd just like a super high-speed 40GB or something for my OS, but I dunno... If the price is right, like the next shell shocker deal maybe, I think I'll do it. Of course, I could always get a 500GB drive and replace 2 of my case heaters (i.e. hdd's)

*edit* Just looked at 512GB prices, and yeah, I'll be holding off on that for now. $1400+ !!!


----------



## mtcn77

My 42c idle is the worst here I guess.


----------



## Batou

Add me to the list please!
I own a sapphire vapor-x 5770








I'm using everest to check all temperatures, but unfortunately i can't see my gpu one,
any suggestion? The program simply doesn't show that temperature







so i don't know 
if my gfx is running cool or not *sigh*.
Anyway 5770 is really cool


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Batou*


Add me to the list please!
I own a sapphire vapor-x 5770








I'm using everest to check all temperatures, but unfortunately i can't see my gpu one,
any suggestion? The program simply doesn't show that temperature







so i don't know 
if my gfx is running cool or not *sigh*.
Anyway 5770 is really cool










catalyst control center (duh)
msi afterburner
cpuid hardware monitor
rivatuner


----------



## CL3P20

All you guys should try your hand in the Easter OC challenge... posted in the hwbot section... go there..check it out... no limitations for cooling or CPU.. just try to beat the OP's scores









*good luck


----------



## alkusoittow

Man if I had a 2nd 5770, I totally could compete... I think... Maybe I'll fiddle around with wprime...


----------



## Photograph

I am just waiting on some cables to get mine all set up:

Gigabyte 577UD-1GD 1Gb models, AKA Batmobile 5770.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
I am just waiting on some cables to get mine all set up:

Gigabyte 577UD-1GD 1Gb models, AKA Batmobile 5770.









This is TRUELY the batmobile.


----------



## The Wannabe

I have an HIS 5770, the only thing I hate about it is it's gay @$$ model, I have the 1 that is open from the sides and you can see the pipes and everything, I wanted the covered model (that is posted in the 1st post)..

Anyhow, may I join ??


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


My 42c idle is the worst here I guess.


Sorry but I beat you, 50c idle.







Old crap case without good airflow = hot GPU. Should install a side fan but can't find my dremel..


----------



## hitman1985

im in


















the second 5770 arrives friday!


----------



## DemonSnake

I've filled in the application form. Do I need to post a pic of my 5770 here too to become a member?

Ty


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


im in


















the second 5770 arrives friday!


:O You have a 5870 and two 5770? :S


----------



## alkusoittow

Holy cow and I thought the 5770 was huge!!!

(Demonsnake, no I dont think you need to post pics)


----------



## Herbie08

So hey, I'm still kinda new to all this, I want to crossfire my two xfx 5770s, but neither comes with a crossfire bridge. Where do I get one?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Herbie08* 
So hey, I'm still kinda new to all this, I want to crossfire my two xfx 5770s, but neither comes with a crossfire bridge. Where do I get one?

Should have got at least one with them? :S Where abouts are you from, as in post code, so i can see how much posting would be to you?


----------



## Herbie08

23430 Smithfield, Virginia


----------



## Leon777

wow ok that a fair way away lol, il have to check price of shiping when i get home but i think it might be better for you to buy one of "egay" or somthing?


----------



## masustic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herbie08*


23430 Smithfield, Virginia


i have a spare bridge i can ship to ya. always willing to help out a fellow overclocker. pm me if ya want it


----------



## alkusoittow

I've got 3 and am using 0... but I'm in cali, so shipping would probably be most from me.


----------



## Herbie08

Thanks a lot for the offers guys, I really appreciate it! :-D On another note, I really like this card! I have just the one running right now on my computer, and while I know it's not the most powerful thing out there it sure pumps out a lot of power! Haven't really tried overclocking it yet, but I've seen a lot of people on here with some pretty high clocks; do you guys use stock cooling or aftermarket?


----------



## masustic

you should be able to get at least 950ish/1350 or higher with stock cooling fairly easy.


----------



## camocamel

Just ran a benchmark on catalyst 10.3a beta drivers compared to 10.2 drivers in heaven benchmark

10.2: FPS 19.2 Score 484 (max settings/filters DX11) 
10.3a: FPS 20.6 Score 519

That is a 6.8% performance increase due to drivers!!! ATI worried about fermi chip set holding back card potential to help combat fermi possibly?


----------



## Horsemama1956

There have been performance increases the last 3 drivers releases. It's nothing new for the 5 series.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Just ordered my MSI HD 5770 today, can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
There have been performance increases the last 3 drivers releases. It's nothing new for the 5 series.

Freakin-a that's outstanding! Now I'm trying to justify buying a second card... maybe when the prices drop a little. I really dont "need" it right now


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
Freakin-a that's outstanding! Now I'm trying to justify buying a second card... maybe when the prices drop a little. I really dont "need" it right now

"Need" became irrelevant when you hit that 'register' button on this site


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
"Need" became irrelevant when you hit that 'register' button on this site









lol that's how I've been feeling lately! im selling a pile of old computer parts on ebay, and if i get enough, maybe another 5770 is in order.


----------



## Probbi

Just recently picked up a MSI 5770 on Newegg for a deal. This thing is amazing, I already want to get another to crossfire


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*


lol that's how I've been feeling lately! im selling a pile of old computer parts on ebay, and if i get enough, maybe another 5770 is in order.


You have the bug my friend. It's a curse and a blessing at the same time


----------



## Herbie08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
"Need" became irrelevant when you hit that 'register' button on this site









I love it! It's so true! When I got my current build it was because it was a decent computer for a cheap price. Before I got the 5770s, I only spent $400 on the whole thing. Since then I've spent just over $400 just getting little "toys" after every pay check. This things gonna end up costing me over a thousand dollars by the time I'm done, and it's all because I've got the bug!


----------



## cgraham23

I'm trying to overclock both my 5770's in afterburner... but when I click apply.... only the clocks on the first card get bumped up.


----------



## Peepers

So excited!! I have two of these sexy things on the way for my new i7 build which is also on its way, one courtesy of the market place, and one from newegg. I went with XFX, well see how things go but I'll probably get peer pressured into OC'ing.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
I'm trying to overclock both my 5770's in afterburner... but when I click apply.... only the clocks on the first card get bumped up.

When you start afterburner set the settings for the first card then click settings and then in the middle of the top half of that box, you should see a drop down box, select the other card and change its settings.


----------



## xquisit

I'm still on the 9.12s, and ideas if it's worthy of updating drivers yet?

I only player counter-strike, but I'm waiting to buy a 120HZ 1920x1080 monitor.


----------



## Herbie08

I'd get the new drivers. They're working pretty well for me right now, no complaints so to speak of. I'd be lying if I said I knew for a fact that 10.2 was better than 9.12, but there certainly aren't any problems with 10.2 that I've seen. Of course the most graphically intense games I've played so far have been Team Fortress Two and Half Life 2...


----------



## staryoshi

i'm not a member any longer :X I need to stop hopping between 5xxx series cards


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herbie08*


I love it! It's so true! When I got my current build it was because it was a decent computer for a cheap price. Before I got the 5770s, I only spent $400 on the whole thing. Since then I've spent just over $400 just getting little "toys" after every pay check. This things gonna end up costing me over a thousand dollars by the time I'm done, and it's all because I've got the bug!


Probably the same thing will happen to me... I didnt spend too much on my own build, had a lot of stuff already like the DDR2 ram, the hard drives, etc... but then all of a sudden I didn't "need" a power supply, and I didn't "need" a Phenom 955... and I didn't "need" an XFX 5770 XXX... but here they all are!

Oh, and the monitor, and the fancy surge protector, and the fancy CPU cooler, and the....


----------



## notdeadyet

can I join? I have two sapphire Radeon HD 5770's on crossfire.


----------



## Probbi

I just bought another 5770 <_<, I hope it's worth it!


----------



## alkusoittow

Ah man! I'll probably do the same by the end of the week!


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willhemmens* 
When you start afterburner set the settings for the first card then click settings and then in the middle of the top half of that box, you should see a drop down box, select the other card and change its settings.

I tried that but when I click "apply" on the second card the sliders just revert back to the stock clocks and it doesn't even work.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
I tried that but when I click "apply" on the second card the sliders just revert back to the stock clocks and it doesn't even work.

I think I remember reading that when you're in Crossfire mode, the second card will emulate the same clocks at the 1st card. Run GPU-Z to verify that.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
I think I remember reading that when you're in Crossfire mode, the second card will emulate the same clocks at the 1st card. Run GPU-Z to verify that.

Well I kind of have it figured out, for some reason the second card won't go past 960 but I guess I can live with that.

Now I'm testing it in furmark but I notice right away that the temps are jumping up and down... what the heck is going on? does this mean its unstable?

both cards are at 1.2/960/1350

Do I need higher voltage?


----------



## alkusoittow

hmmm how much are the temps jumping? What are you using to OC your cards? I believe CCC can only push my card to 960/1445. I'd need something else to go higher.

What are you using to monitor temps, btw?


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
hmmm how much are the temps jumping? What are you using to OC your cards? I believe CCC can only push my card to 960/1445. I'd need something else to go higher.

What are you using to monitor temps, btw?

I'm using afterburner to monitor my temps... it records a graph and maximum temps ever reached.

My temps are jumping 4 degrees... they will drop 4 degrees and spike back up and continue to rise until they stabilize at 77-78 Degrees.

best way to describe it is they are "spiking down" as the card warms up. I am kind of dissapointed in the vapor-x cards... they seem to be getting a less than average overclock.

Edit: Ok well I ran furmark with the cards stock settings and I'm still getting those spikes so it must be normal.


----------



## masustic

i have seen those little spikes as well. i think its just the fan curve in afterburner. not vary smooth increase in fan speeds??? not sure but have not had any problems because of it


----------



## Leon777

This only normaly will effect me "badly" when foldign otherwise its fine!


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
Holy cow and I thought the 5770 was huge!!!

(Demonsnake, no I dont think you need to post pics)

Well I will anyway once I get my 2nd 5770 and go xfire.
Shall I just go ahead and slap the siggy badge on? I filled in the membership form ages ago, but haven't got any update yet. Plus I noticed the club ownership had changed. Anyway, here go's...

*copies badge code into siggy*


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
Do I need higher voltage?

I doubt it. My cards seem to max at 1.2V (without mod) and that holds a steady OC for me (the 960/1445). Do you see any other anomalies other than your temp occasionally dropping? Does the frame rate drop suddenly as well?


----------



## The Wannabe

May I join?


----------



## cs_maan

Got mine today







, I can has join?


----------



## Peepers

May I join?

Got one today, working flawlessly, should be another in the mailbox tomorrow. Can't wait to see these bad boys in xfire. Will post pics of xfire sexyness tomorrow.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peepers* 
May I join?

Got one today, working flawlessly, should be another in the mailbox tomorrow. Can't wait to see these bad boys in xfire. Will post pics of xfire sexyness tomorrow.

Hell yeah!







I still can't seem to feasibly justify getting a 2nd, but I'm going to anyway...


----------



## amatuerfisher

I got mine two days ago. Sapphire 5770 and its running great. I'll post the overclocking when I get home.


----------



## cs_maan

I did some OC'ing myself and I'm extremely impressed with the temps I get under load. It hasn't hit above 60C under load, 45% fan speed (Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, etc.). Here's teh numbahs.


----------



## alkusoittow

Oh you can go higher than that for sure! I'm doin 960/1445 without doing any volt mods


----------



## Peepers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*


Hell yeah!







I still can't seem to feasibly justify getting a 2nd, but I'm going to anyway...


What do you mean by justify? I just browse newegg and forums pushing buttons until stuff arrives at my door.

EDIT: My cpu-z is displaying my gpu core clock to be 400MHz however gpu-z and ati overdrive both show 850Mhz, this is nothing to worry about right?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peepers* 
What do you mean by justify? I just browse newegg and forums pushing buttons until stuff arrives at my door.

I will sig this.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peepers* 
What do you mean by justify? I just browse newegg and forums pushing buttons until stuff arrives at my door.

EDIT: My cpu-z is displaying my gpu core clock to be 400MHz however gpu-z and ati overdrive both show 850Mhz, this is nothing to worry about right?

lol that's outstanding.

Your GPU will throttle to 400MHz and 0.95V while idle, and then jump to 850/1.2 when under load. Totally normal.


----------



## mtcn77

Guys, I figured!!!
Previously was thinking the 4 blinking desktop columns and the gpu freezing thereafter were an overheating vrm chip error when I pushed the card beyond [email protected]>1.25v, but the problem was related to gpu clock speed after all








The reason I thought was a card defect was because occt couldn't detect any type of gpu errors when these occured where as it insta detects lower voltage related errors.
Now, I can safely push 1050mhz /1475mhz clocks with occt reporting no errors. I will post the 15 minute results! Crysis test improved slightly with the cat 10.3a driver: 1280x1024 4xaa dx10 enthusiast triple tests >>>frost flythrough:25.44fps,>>>airfield flythrough:34.15fps.


----------



## hitman1985

small update, got my package yesterday











the two 5770s actually beat my 5870 in resident evil 5 benchmark with 14+ fps difference.

but for some reason i am not able to run 3dmark vantage, all i see is artifacts









oh well, the cards run crazy good, and im actually debating filling my next rig with the same setup.


----------



## roosenquist

I got myself a HIS 5770 and overclocked it @ 950/1435
It peaks at about 75c in load with stock cooling and automatic fan control.
It's so great







planing to buy another one in the future.


----------



## shone

http://img260.imageshack.us/i/577027032010.gif/
it runs without any problems


----------



## cs_maan

Can anyone point me to a program that lets me monitor temps while ingame?


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Can anyone point me to a program that lets me monitor temps while ingame?


I believe ATI Tray Tools will let you see both FPS and Temp in game. It just has letters that hang out at the upper left or right hand corner.

I'm sure there's others, but I've used that one in the past and it was great.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
I believe ATI Tray Tools will let you see both FPS and Temp in game. It just has letters that hang out at the upper left or right hand corner.

I'm sure there's others, but I've used that one in the past and it was great.

Thanks for this +1!


----------



## Andy!

just bought one!

havnt been able to get it to run









this blows!


----------



## pewpewlazer

My second card gets stuck at 3d core clocks in windows. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## FreakHavoc

Hey guys, I am in the market for a new card and I wonder:

1) How good is this card compared to a 8800GTX? Worth upgrading?

2) Noise level? It is of course subjective, but still. Any specific model I should look for?

Thanks


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Thanks for this +1!


Thanks, glad I could help!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakHavoc*

Hey guys, I am in the market for a new card and I wonder:

1) How good is this card compared to a 8800GTX? Worth upgrading?

2) Noise level? It is of course subjective, but still. Any specific model I should look for?

Thanks


1. http://www.hwcompare.com/graphics/co...Radeon-HD-5770

2. _"The noise levels coming from the card are perfectly fine, in idle you will not hear the card as we measured 38 DBa. Which is below the threshold of noise from the PC itself.

Once the GPU starts to heat up the fan RPM will go up. The card however remains steady and we measure roughly 40 dBA which really is a low noise level. So that's good as well."_
http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon...review-test/11

This was measured from a card that has the full shielding over the fan and heatsink. There's a few that have the egg-shaped cooler, so I don't know about that... but any card with the full shield should be similar. I barely ever hear mine (XFX)


----------



## FreakHavoc

Thanks alkusoittow! Great page, didn't know it existed. Definitely going to use it more.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Even with two of them stuffed in my case with zero airflow, the video card fans themselves are very quiet (PSU fan on the other hand, is not). A single v2 cooler equipped card would be borderline inaudible.


----------



## theshadow03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
I am just waiting on some cables to get mine all set up:

Gigabyte 577UD-1GD 1Gb models, AKA Batmobile 5770.









i have the same card can u tell me what temps do you have?please.thx


----------



## Toonshorty

My HD 5770 that is listed died a few months ago, thankfully my new one arrives tomorrow.

Exact same XFX HD 5770 V1.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreakHavoc* 
Thanks alkusoittow! Great page, didn't know it existed. Definitely going to use it more.

Glad I could help


----------



## coffeejunky

Daney has informed me that unfortunately he can no longer maintain the club. This means the club needs a new owner, anyone who is interested, please PM me and I'll get the ownership changed over. 
Maintaining a busy club like this takes alot of dedication, so make sure you can commit to it before you decide to take it on.


----------



## cs_maan

Anyone know if my HX520 will handle two of these? Since I plan on crossfiring in the next month or so I just want to make sure that I won't be overloading it or something.


----------



## alkusoittow

600 Watts is recommended for Crossfire (450 for 1)

http://www.amd.com/us/products/deskt...uirements.aspx


----------



## Andy!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Anyone know if my HX520 will handle two of these? Since I plan on crossfiring in the next month or so I just want to make sure that I won't be overloading it or something.



yeah not sure if 520 will do the job









in other news sending out my DOA sapphire 5770 tomorrow.
still bumbed that sapphire make you pay for shipping and a processing fee!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andy!*


yeah not sure if 520 will do the job









in other news sending out my DOA sapphire 5770 tomorrow.
still bumbed that sapphire make you pay for shipping and a processing fee!


Well..I guess I'll never know until I try it haha.


----------



## poroboszcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Anyone know if my HX520 will handle two of these? Since I plan on crossfiring in the next month or so I just want to make sure that I won't be overloading it or something.


I'd say you'll be perfectly fine. Since I'm planning to cf as well, I've done some calculations, and my system with OC'ed CPU, 3 hdd's, 7 fans and two 5770's apparently won't need more than about 430W at peak. At the same time keep in mind that having all of your components, including CPU, GPUs, HDDs, fans and usb devices to work at 100% power at any given time is very unlikely. From reviews I've seen the power consumption of systems with 2x5770 usually stays below 400W on load.

Also have a look here:
http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poroboszcz*


I'd say you'll be perfectly fine. Since I'm planning to cf as well, I've done some calculations, and my system with OC'ed CPU, 3 hdd's, 7 fans and two 5770's apparently won't need more than about 430W at peak. At the same time keep in mind that having all of your components, including CPU, GPUs, HDDs, fans and usb devices to work at 100% power at any given time is very unlikely. From reviews I've seen the power consumption of systems with 2x5770 usually stays below 400W on load.

Also have a look here:
http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


Exactly what I was thinking when I asked because its not like they're power thirsty cards that require a 1kW PSU lol. Thanks for the link +1.


----------



## pnkspdr

I'm going to get two XFX 5770 XXXs


----------



## DrBrownfinger

can i join? 2 vapor-x hd5770's. has anyone had any issues with catalyst 10.3?


----------



## ablearcher

Incomming


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey guys I have a question about the graphic card.

Which do you think would perform better ? XFX 5770 XXX or Sapphire 5770 Vapor-x ? Like fps, noise of the card etc.

And what about the micro stutter ?

I might buy a 5870 if the micro stutter is a problem on the 5770s over crossfire


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnkspdr* 
Hey guys I have a question about the graphic card.

Which do you think would perform better ? XFX 5770 XXX or Sapphire 5770 Vapor-x ? Like fps, noise of the card etc.

And what about the micro stutter ?

I might buy a 5870 if the micro stutter is a problem on the 5770s over crossfire

Sapphire with the vapor-x o/c better as xfx is kindof o/c and isnt as well built if you ask me.. Cant answer about the micro stutter though, sorry. Hope this helps?


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnkspdr* 
Hey guys I have a question about the graphic card.

Which do you think would perform better ? XFX 5770 XXX or Sapphire 5770 Vapor-x ? Like fps, noise of the card etc.

And what about the micro stutter ?

I might buy a 5870 if the micro stutter is a problem on the 5770s over crossfire

Well, stock compared to stock, the XFX card would probably edge out the Sapphire card by a little. My understanding, though, is that the Vapor-X cooling would keep temps down better during OC'ing. I don't know how much you plan to OC, but I do 960/1445 on my XXX card no prob. The fan might kick up a notch, but I can barely hear it, and my case is pretty quiet as it is.

I would assume though, that the temps would be even lower with the Sapphire card.

The advantage of the XFX card (and other's with the same cooling) is that the hot air is directed to exit out the back of the case, whereas the Vapor-X cooling just kinda goes everywhere. If you have warmer case temps, maybe this wouldn't help you much...

Don't know about the micro stutter...


----------



## Zen00

So, would you call at about 72F room temperature a 5770 that idles at 39C, games at 80C, and stresses upwards of 95C, all at stock voltages/clocks, a hot card?


----------



## pnkspdr

Yea I would prefer the XFX then over the Vapor-X. I like the cooling system more. With my Antec 1200 it would be prolly pretty nice.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zen00* 
So, would you call at about 72F room temperature a 5770 that idles at 39C, games at 80C, and stresses upwards of 95C, all at stock voltages/clocks, a hot card?









Yeah, that's a hot card!! When I OC mine at 960/1445 (stock voltage), it stays under 80 under heavy gaming. (i.e. 77c max when using 3dMark Vantage and Heaven)


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Are there any problems with xfx 5770 cards? I hear they've had some quality problems
and what's the diff between the 159.89 and 169.99 cards at NE? Just different cooler?


----------



## alkusoittow

I've always heard that XFX was high quality and typically offers warranties far better than others (lifetime)

Looks to me like the only difference between those is indeed the coolers, but there might also be a firmware update or something in there as well.


----------



## Zen00

By the way, I'd like to do a study on the average heat of the 5770. What is a program that everyone would agree to use as a stress tester for this?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zen00* 
By the way, I'd like to do a study on the average heat of the 5770. What is a program that everyone would agree to use as a stress tester for this?

Definitely Fur Mark because it pushes cards to their limit as far as heat goes, so be prepared to test it at 80% fan speed which is what I do and still hit 70C+ with mine.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
I've always heard that XFX was high quality and typically offers warranties far better than others (lifetime)

Looks to me like the only difference between those is indeed the coolers, but there might also be a firmware update or something in there as well.

From my past experience with both green and red sides I can say this, XFX by far wins me.

-EVGA: Has a great 90 Day Step up, and GREAT GREAT customer support, they are very nice and friendly. Yet only do NV cards.

-XFX: I love how they do NV and ATi, and I love their Double lifetime warranty, I go through cards like candy, so the re-sell value is important to mee!

and the rest either only make NV or ATi, so I either buy EVGA or XFX


----------



## snow cakes

i like this club, its very attractive...+1rep


----------



## snow cakes

btw im surprised there are no quadpumped 5770s here?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


btw im surprised there are no quadpumped 5770s here?


need a bigger mobo


----------



## PaxRomana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


From my past experience with both green and red sides I can say this, XFX by far wins me.

-EVGA: Has a great 90 Day Step up, and GREAT GREAT customer support, they are very nice and friendly. Yet only do NV cards.

-XFX: I love how they do NV and ATi, and I love their Double lifetime warranty, I go through cards like candy, so the re-sell value is important to mee!

and the rest either only make NV or ATi, so I either buy EVGA or XFX


I'm a proud new owner of an XFX 5770, I'll be joining the club very soon once I can get the appropriate data for the submission form (building the system in my sig tonight after work).

What sold me on XFX was a combination of warranty and reviews - double lifetime to me means they aren't messing around cutting corners, and a company with that is going to stand behind their product because it's just not cost effective to put out junk you'll have to replace forever.

I know some of the older cards had reported problems, but from what I understand it's most likely bad/faulty batches. All of the recent reviews (last 3 months especially) were incredibly positive for the XFX. Plus it only helped that I got it on sale for $145 at NewEgg


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey kilrbe3
You got crossfired 5770s right ?
Did you have any experience with mikro stutters on them so far ?


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaxRomana* 
Plus it only helped that I got it on sale for $145 at NewEgg

















When was this??

btw, I dig the name. Roman Peace, eh?


----------



## PaxRomana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*









When was this??

btw, I dig the name. Roman Peace, eh?


I ordered it on the morning of Friday, March 12th. I remember checking out PriceWatch and it popped up with NewEgg under the seller name, so I jumped on it. From what I recall it was one of those special "limited number, limited time" type of sales so I threw one into my shopping cart and got it as quickly as I could - they were even doing "1 per customer" and the lowest I've ever really seen on anything has been a 5-per limit.

Thanks on the name, I'm a bit of a history buff and I love me some strategy gaming. Of course Pax Romana is an incredibly...relative and highly debatable term. I just liked the sound of it as a user name


----------



## ahmedelbehery

please help
http://www.overclock.net/ati/697084-...ics-cards.html


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaxRomana* 
I ordered it on the morning of Friday, March 12th. I remember checking out PriceWatch and it popped up with NewEgg under the seller name, so I jumped on it. From what I recall it was one of those special "limited number, limited time" type of sales so I threw one into my shopping cart and got it as quickly as I could - they were even doing "1 per customer" and the lowest I've ever really seen on anything has been a 5-per limit.

Thanks on the name, I'm a bit of a history buff and I love me some strategy gaming. Of course Pax Romana is an incredibly...relative and highly debatable term. I just liked the sound of it as a user name









DOH! I ordered mine at 6pm on March 11th... ***... oh well, it's still a great card. Did you get the OC or XXX ed.?

And yeah, definitely debatable term. I dont know much, just what I learned in my World Civ class, which was more like "History of the World on SuperFastForward"


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Daney has informed me that unfortunately he can no longer maintain the club. This means the club needs a new owner, anyone who is interested, please PM me and I'll get the ownership changed over. 
Maintaining a busy club like this takes alot of dedication, so make sure you can commit to it before you decide to take it on.


Just thought I'd give this issue a bit of a BUMP, as I'd hate to see the club go un-maintained.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Just thought I'd give this issue a bit of a BUMP, as I'd hate to see the club go un-maintained.


Is it just maintaining the data base?

Basic stuff like that, i've got the time morning and evening aus time, offer's there


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Just thought I'd give this issue a bit of a BUMP, as I'd hate to see the club go un-maintained.


I would opt for this if my school schedule wasn't so ridiculous.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Is it just maintaining the data base?

Basic stuff like that, i've got the time morning and evening aus time, offer's there


Its updating the club with all new members (including those that need to be added in the 3 weeks since the thread was last updated). Basically just maintaining the list, if you can give some advice to fellow 5770 owners that is a bonus, but not necessary.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

*please help*
http://www.overclock.net/ati/697084-...ics-cards.html


----------



## Rhezuss

I just ordered a Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X 1gb yesterday, gonna recive it soon and can't wait to try this little beast!

Replacing my "old" HD 4850 512mb with this, hope i'll see improvements!

what kind of OC I can look for?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhezuss*


I just ordered a Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X 1gb yesterday, gonna recive it soon and can't wait to try this little beast!

Replacing my "old" HD 4850 512mb with this, hope i'll see improvements!

what kind of OC I can look for?


Definitely 9xx on the core and low 14xx on the memory at stock volts.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Its updating the club with all new members (including those that need to be added in the 3 weeks since the thread was last updated). Basically just maintaining the list, if you can give some advice to fellow 5770 owners that is a bonus, but not necessary.


Well in that case,

I formally offer my services.

PM anytime as it all comes to my Blackberry anyway, i can always jump online during the day if required. As for advice I'm more than willing even though like we all do untit the day we die I am still learning.

Let me know and I'll help the club that has helped me.

OCN has helped me plenty and this is something I can do to help others


----------



## newpc

now i can be added in the 2x CF list









cards @ stock


----------



## trivium nate

im looking at the $174.99 5770 on eggy


----------



## Freakn

there a great card, but i dont see a big improvement over 260 sli but future crossfire with dx11 will be a good future move


----------



## trivium nate

oh really ok thanks idk if i'd do it i love my 260's plus id need a new mobo


----------



## Freakn

If i felt it was worth it i'd say sell your 260's and go a 5770 but you'd drop frames.

You will eventually decide to go DX11, and then that's when you'll get a 5770 or maybe 2.

Just make sure when you do a MB upgrade you get a board that is CF capable and you'll never regret the massive bang for buck choice of this card.

I can see the 5770 will have the long term respect the 8800 series has recieved for such a long time.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhezuss* 
I just ordered a Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X 1gb yesterday, gonna recive it soon and can't wait to try this little beast!

Replacing my "old" HD 4850 512mb with this, hope i'll see improvements!

what kind of OC I can look for?

For a vapor-x even 11xx and 15xx is possible imho. I would try it with msi afterburner unofficial overclocking=1.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
For a vapor-x even 11xx and 15xx is possible imho. I would try it with msi afterburner unofficial overclocking=1.

Very lofty goals there. My Vapor-X does 975/1275 on a good day. 1000/1300 seems more reasonable to expect.


----------



## Freakn

With my Sapphire i can pull 1020/1350 for gaming on stock clocks. It'll run Vantage/06 also with ease, but i always run the 100% fan during these times


----------



## Blackhawk4

Add me to the club







got a MSI Hawk HD5770


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys just wanted to let you know that I've been given the responsibility of maintaining the club, so you're looking at your new 5770 Club Owner







. I'm still getting situated with all the things so you'll have to give me a day or two (most likely two because I'm switching to Comcast tomorrow so I might be offline for some time) to get everything sorted and add everyone that has not been added yet







. Further more I'd like to add that coffejunky will not be able to make me the official owner until sometime next (as I recall it was Tuesday), so until then I will be keeping a list of any new members until then, although I urge new members to please use the link in the first post on the first page and fill out the submission form to join the club. After that I will add everyone that has been missed







.

Also would like to say thanks to coffeejunky for giving me this opportunity and I'll be looking forward to helping everyone on here out and adding many new members







.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Hey guys just wanted to let you know that I've been given the responsibility of maintaining the club, so you're looking at your new 5770 Club Owner







. I'm still getting situated with all the things so you'll have to give me a day or two (most likely two because I'm switching to Comcast tomorrow so I might be offline for some time) to get everything sorted and add everyone that has not been added yet







. Further more I'd like to add that coffejunky will not be able to make me the official owner until sometime next (as I recall it was Tuesday), so until then I will be keeping a list of any new members until then, although I urge new members to please use the link in the first post on the first page and fill out the submission form to join the club. After that I will add everyone that has been missed







.

Also would like to say thanks to coffeejunky for giving me this opportunity and I'll be looking forward to helping everyone on here out and adding many new members







.

Thread ownership has been changed over...congrats


----------



## alkusoittow

Thanks for stepping up cs_maan!


----------



## Daney

Congrats again









Reply to my PM ASAP as I'll be away for a few days otherwise.


----------



## Jras

*Just filled out the submission form*

So I just got my HIS 5770 last night and installed it this morning, only had an hour or so to run some quicks tests. Below are some of my observations against my old XFX Nvidia 9600GT.

All tests were run with a Q6600 at 3.2ghz with 8GBs of RAM.

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (1680 x 1050)
XFX 9600 GT: Min: 19 | Max: 56 | Average: 42
HIS HD 5770: Min: 30 | Max: 88 | Average: 66

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (1920 x 1080)
XFX 9600 GT: N/A - didnt test at this res








HIS HD 5770: Min: 27 | Max: 79 | Average: 60

Half Life 2: Episode 1 (1920 x 1080)
XFX 9600 GT: 123.8
HIS HD 5770: 186.6

The 5770 is also whisper quiet compared to the 9600GT, even at 100% fan speed, it is only just louder than my case (antec 900 with all fans at medium, except top fan at high) The 9600GT at 100% fan speed is louder by multitudes.

The 5770 is also much cooler, idling at 44c and hitting 70c using the heaven benchmark. The 9600GT idled at 55c and I remember it hitting 84c sometimes during gaming.

3Dmark score with the 5770 is 9922.

Does anyone know the max same temp of the 5770?

When I get home after work I will overclock it and post oc'ed results.

Edit: Just ran Heaven benchmark again with the fan at 100%, max temp is 59.5c.


----------



## Zen00

What is the normal voltages used to get to 1.0Ghz overclock?


----------



## mtcn77

1.25v for no errors in occt during test.


----------



## cs_maan

Alright guys I'll be able to view the database by Tuesday so I'm keeping a log of all the members on my computer just in case, I'll add you when I see the database so we can keep the trend in the OP as it is.

So far I've looked over the past 90 posts and gathered up these names that have not yet been added.

Jras *(Submission Confirmed)*
Blackhawk4 *(Not Confirmed)*
newpc *(Not Confirmed)*
Rhezuss *(Not Confirmed)*
PaxRomana *(Not Confirmed)*
ablearcher *(Submission Confirmed)*
DrBrownfinger *(Not Confirmed)*
pnkspdr *(Not Confirmed)*
Peepers *(Not Confirmed)*
The Wannabe *(Not Confirmed)*
DemonSnake *(Not Confirmed)*
alkusoittow *(Submission Confirmed)*

If I've missed anyone let me know, once I get access to the database I will add everyone that has been missed, after I get my internet back up I'll look over the past couple hundred posts to make sure nobody gets missed.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i got a friend who owes me money who's willing to give me his vaporx 5770 instead of the cash. does anyone think tri-fire is worth it? i read the guru3d review but that was back in october and who knows what driver's they used. i would have to get a new power supply cause im already pushing this 650 to its limits with my setup.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


ablearcher *(Not Confirmed)*


Thank you for you hard work and picking that up!









I forgot to submit proof, so here is my lonely HIS HD5770, soon to be joined by a Sapphire HD5770 (should be here by tommorrow, actually







) in crossfire (now I have to find a new WiFi adaptor, lol







).









Thank you, cs_maan!


----------



## Rhezuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Alright guys I'll be able to view the database by Tuesday so I'm keeping a log of all the members on my computer just in case, I'll add you when I see the database so we can keep the trend in the OP as it is.

So far I've looked over the past 90 posts and gathered up these names that have not yet been added.

Jras *(Submission Confirmed)*
Blackhawk4 *(Not Confirmed)*
newpc *(Not Confirmed)*
Rhezuss *(Not Confirmed)*
PaxRomana *(Not Confirmed)*
ablearcher *(Not Confirmed)*
DrBrownfinger *(Not Confirmed)*
pnkspdr *(Not Confirmed)*
Peepers *(Not Confirmed)*
The Wannabe *(Not Confirmed)*
DemonSnake *(Not Confirmed)*

If I've missed anyone let me know, once I get access to the database I will add everyone that has been missed, after I get my internet back up I'll look over the past couple hundred posts to make sure nobody gets missed.


I completed the submission form this afternoon. As soon as I have a pic, i'll upload it here!

Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## alkusoittow

I have not been added to the list...


----------



## cs_maan

Thanks guys







, alkusoittow I'll add you to my temporary list and officially add you once I get database access, you filled out the submission form right?

Also able archer you're confirmed now, I mention this again, anyone who has NOT completed the submission form in the first post please do so







.


----------



## alkusoittow

Yep did that a while ago, but I guess that was during the period of non-maintenence


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*


Yep did that a while ago, but I guess that was during the period of non-maintenence


Most likely, fear not though, everything will be up and running Tuesday







.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Most likely, fear not though, everything will be up and running Tuesday







.


hee hee









Now I can add something useful into my sig


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
hee hee









Now I can add something useful into my sig









LOL Almost forgot


----------



## Blackhawk4

I filled out the app....why there is one I do not know why


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4* 
I filled out the app....why there is one I do not know why

Because it provides an organized way of maintaining the club, and it helps prevent missed members


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Because it provides an organized way of maintaining the club, and it helps prevent missed members










like me?









because I am not on that list (yet).

Of course, you're probably busy and I didn't read something important, lol.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


like me?









because I am not on that list (yet).

Of course, you're probably busy and I didn't read something important, lol.


Like I mentioned earlier, I will not add anyone to the list officially until tuesday because Daney has to give me access to the database and that's when he gets back home







.

I have you (and the rest of the members that want to be added) saved on a list on my computer. I just need Daney to give me a tutorial of how to use the database and the list will have a big member update so hang in there guys.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Like I mentioned earlier, I will not add anyone to the list officially until tuesday because Daney has to give me access to the database and that's when he gets back home







.

I have you (and the rest of the members that want to be added) saved on a list on my computer. I just need Daney to give me a tutorial of how to use the database and the list will have a big member update so hang in there guys.


You're awesome, did you know that?


----------



## cs_maan

<<<<<


----------



## DrBrownfinger

thoughts on trifire vapor-x 5770's?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
thoughts on trifire vapor-x 5770's?

your friend is in debt to you, huh?

well... trifire, at least in early (launch drivers) dominated the HD5870, on the one review site that did it


----------



## Freakn

Hows 18025 points with '06 from my modest little system.

I've been tring to hit the 18k mark for the last 2 months and with 10.3b drivers I've finally achieved my target.



But still haven't been able to pass 11.5k on vantage though. But it'll do for a while I think, until crossfire time.



But this has all been done with just an old 80GB IDE as my Raid 0 failed and need another SATA drive to re-Raid, hopefully that will help


----------



## Hennessy

I think theres a problem with my card.. Is there a way I can check if my card is artifacting... like error count and such.. When I run FurMark 1.8 theres a slight microstutter every 4-5secs...


----------



## Hapz

i wasnt on the list but here is my setup


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hapz*


i wasnt on the list but here is my setup











Is that upside down ?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hapz*


i wasnt on the list but here is my setup











Fill out the submission form please, list is getting a member update on Tuesday







.


----------



## Hapz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


Is that upside down ?










not intentionally lol, case is like that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Fill out the submission form please, list is getting a member update on Tuesday







.


already filled out


----------



## ahmedelbehery

So I've been using MSI Afterburner to manage my fan and my clocks, and it looks to be working. I guess ATI Overdrive just failed badly.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


So I've been using MSI Afterburner to manage my fan and my clocks, and it looks to be working. I guess ATI Overdrive just failed badly.


ATi overdrive is deliberately limited to ensure the normal buyer does not kill their gfx card. Remember the drivers are the same for OEM buyers, too









ahmedelbehery, welcome to the club


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
So I've been using MSI Afterburner to manage my fan and my clocks, and it looks to be working. I guess ATI Overdrive just failed badly.

Welcome, welcome, I've added you to my log, and you'll be on the list Tuesday







.


----------



## ablearcher

Ooooh! Update me!









This is a picture of my sexfired crossfired HD5770 in some BF:BC2 action


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*











Ooooh! Update me!









This is a picture of my sexfired crossfired HD5770 in some BF:BC2 action










<<< Jealouz, I need sexfire crossfire soon or I'm going to go loopy.


----------



## Jras

Using ATI overdrive I did a modest overclock of 960/1300. Ran a few benchmarks to compare against stock settings. Details in pic attached.


----------



## mauley

Finally got my Asus CU Core 5770 installed in my rig. Ive seen some nice overclocks in this thread, so i tried overclocking mine at 1000 core and 1300 mem but my temps are looking pretty high at the moment(81c @ 70% fan)

Are these temps ok or should they be lower?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
<<< Jealouz, I need sexfire crossfire soon or I'm going to go loopy.

Loopy? now I only went a *lither* off the long end when my second card did not arrive yesterday.... and it took till this morning...








loopay!? We cannae haf dat habbening, nah can weh?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Loopy? now I only went a *lither* off the long end when my second card did not arrive yesterday.... and it took till this morning...








loopay!? We cannae haf dat habbening, nah can weh?

That wait drives me nuts, especially when I'm stuck home because of my allergies lol, when I was waiting for my 5770 I was on my laptop sitting next to my window lol.









Random Fun Fact: I have to wear my sunglasses all day inside and out


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
That wait drives me nuts, especially when I'm stuck home because of my allergies lol, when I was waiting for my 5770 I was on my laptop sitting next to my window lol.









Random Fun Fact: I have to wear my sunglasses all day inside and out









Ha!










I swear I did not do the exact same thing, and chase after the USPS van on my bike the instant I *heard* the vehicle passing by (our postboxes are rather far from where I live







).
VV(the below is SOO *not* true)VV
I swear


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Which one is better in these Graphics Cards ?
http://www.overclock.net/ati/697084-...ics-cards.html


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Ha!










I swear I did not do the exact same thing, and chase after the USPS van on my bike the instant I *heard* the vehicle passing by (our postboxes are rather far from where I live







).
VV(the below is SOO *not* true)VV
I swear

No big deal, every time I heard some sort of vehicle pass by my head would automatically turn to the window, no matter what I was doing. I'm so impatient lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
Which one is better in these Graphics Cards ?
http://www.overclock.net/ati/697084-...ics-cards.html

I voted for the XFX, can't argue with the warranty they have to offer.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
Which one is better in these Graphics Cards ?
http://www.overclock.net/ati/697084-...ics-cards.html

I've already given my opinon, and the Vapor-X has been proven, here on OCN, to not be better than even the V1 cooler! On other cards, it is among the best, but on the HD5770, not so









Cooling Capability:

worst < Vapor-X < Pheonix (V1 cooler design) < Egg (V2 cooler design) < best


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys i wanted to knw if i should buy that 5750 that's on sale on newegg for 120 and xfire it with my 5770.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey guys i wanted to knw if i should buy that 5750 that's on sale on newegg for 120 and xfire it with my 5770.


It will xfire, and the boost is (reviews on old drivers, it should be a lither better, now), just inbetween:

HD5750 X2
(right here)
HD5770 X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I voted for the XFX, can't argue with the warranty they have to offer.


He lives in Egypt... no lifetime warranty.


----------



## Nelson2011

hmm ok tk


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mauley*


Finally got my Asus CU Core 5770 installed in my rig. Ive seen some nice overclocks in this thread, so i tried overclocking mine at 1000 core and 1300 mem but my temps are looking pretty high at the moment(81c @ 70% fan)

Are these temps ok or should they be lower?


They could be lower, but it's merely gracing the danger level, not flat-out in it.


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys I have a little surprise for you in the first post







.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Hey guys I have a little surprise for you in the first post







.


yeeeeeHAW!!!

Oops









I have one HIS HD5770 and one Sapphire HD5770 in crossfire, not dual HIS









I'm sorry!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


yeeeeeHAW!!!

Oops









I have one HIS HD5770 and one Sapphire HD5770 in crossfire, not dual HIS









I'm sorry!


Fixed, my mistake







.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Fixed, my mistake







.


Thank you!







Now leave, I have to... play with my "xfired" HD5770s, lol.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Thank you!







Now leave, I have to... play with my "xfired" HD5770s, lol.










As you wish.

*Goes outside to catch butterflies


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Hey guys I have a little surprise for you in the first post







.


Sweet!!







thanks!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

can different brand cards be crossfired without a problem? kinda wondering if different bios would be an issue? im gonna tri fire my vaporx's and i have a HIS 5770 for quadfire.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
can different brand cards be crossfired without a problem? kinda wondering if different bios would be an issue? im gonna tri fire my vaporx's and i have a HIS 5770 for quadfire.

Well, between my sapphire and my HIS, they would not have proper fan control









HOWEVER... they have different BIOS versions.


----------



## MaxFTW

Someone update me to crossfire XFX 5770s now please?

My second is on its way... Cant wait


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Well, between my sapphire and my HIS, they would not have proper fan control









HOWEVER... they have different BIOS versions.


Would they be ok on Auto fan control? Or would even that be messed up?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxFTW* 
Someone update me to crossfire XFX 5770s now please?

My second is on its way... Cant wait









Updated







.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkusoittow* 
Would they be ok on Auto fan control? Or would even that be messed up?

they are perfect on auto fan control. If I try to use MSI afterburner to even touch the fan control settings, my Sapphire gets stuck at 20% fan, and only a reboot "unsticks" the control for it







.

Of course, I found out after:

1 BSOD (first time)
1 GSOD (overheating shutdown) (second time).

Have fun!


----------



## CL3P20

do I get to join...

[posted in 1ghz club as well for GP..]


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


do I get to join...

[posted in 1ghz club as well for GP..]










Have you filled out the submission form, if so I will check and add you right away







. And of course you get to join, welcome to the club
















*Added BTW.


----------



## Jras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


do I get to join...

[posted in 1ghz club as well for GP..]










Thats a nice OC, i get unstable on anything above 1000MHz. What voltage did you use to get it?


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Updated







.


Thanks cs maan.


----------



## Fredy

Just flashed by XFX with an unlocked bios. Managed to now get 1ghz on the core on both.
Awwsome.


----------



## The Wannabe

Remove me from the club, I've upgraded to 5850 .. It's been an honor to have served with you







.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Wannabe* 
Remove me from the club, I've upgraded to 5850 .. It's been an honor to have served with you







.

May the force of the 5850 be with you







.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


Thats a nice OC, i get unstable on anything above 1000MHz. What voltage did you use to get it?


 I am running 1.337v core... fully stable for gaming at max Q settings. Havent wanted to push too much farther yet, takes a steep increase in volts to get above 1080mhz...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mauley*


Finally got my Asus CU Core 5770 installed in my rig. Ive seen some nice overclocks in this thread, so i tried overclocking mine at 1000 core and 1300 mem but my temps are looking pretty high at the moment(81c @ 70% fan)

Are these temps ok or should they be lower?


I will be the first to tell you that those temps are NOT ok. 81c @ 70% fan? That's crazy hot for a 5770. I have only ever seen mine do 80+c with 1.325v and over 1000mhz core. And that wasn't 70% fan either, 62% tops. Huge difference IMO.

How are you case temps? I build my cases in such a manner that every area has airflow, absolutely no hot pockets. It seems to me your either your ambient temp is much too high (Stop turning up the heat to 70+F people. Computers don't like that ****.) or you have insufficient airflow.

If u know for a fact that your ambient and your case temps are fine, then I would RMA your video card.

My Gigabyte Phoenix V1 Cooler 5770 idles at 35c @ 33% fan. Loads at 1050/1375/1.25v @ 65-69c depending on the app with 65% fan. Far cry from what you're experiencing.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
I will be the first to tell you that those temps are NOT ok. 81c @ 70% fan? That's crazy hot for a 5770. I have only ever seen mine do 80+c with 1.325v and over 1000mhz core. And that wasn't 70% fan either, 62% tops. Huge difference IMO.

How are you case temps? I build my cases in such a manner that every area has airflow, absolutely no hot pockets. It seems to me your either your ambient temp is much too high (Stop turning up the heat to 70+F people. Computers don't like that ****.) or you have insufficient airflow.

If u know for a fact that your ambient and your case temps are fine, then I would RMA your video card.

My Gigabyte Phoenix V1 Cooler 5770 idles at 35c @ 33% fan. Loads at 1050/1375/1.25v @ 65-69c depending on the app with 65% fan. Far cry from what you're experiencing.

The ASUS CuCore has a cooler remnicient of the Intel LGA775 stock cooler, except it's shorter.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zen00*


So, would you call at about 72F room temperature a 5770 that idles at 39C, games at 80C, and stresses upwards of 95C, all at stock voltages/clocks, a hot card?


No. I would call your ambient temp too hot. 72f is way too hot for a PC man. I can't even imagine what your i7 is at.

Fix the ambient temp, and get better case cooling. I geared my case towards a house that was at 75F. PC kept locking up and acting weird when I brought it there. 15 case fans and I am set.









You may not need as many, I am using a mid tower so space is tight. Point is, your card should not be getting this hot. 95c for a 5770 is insane, it's a 40nm part. 80c is ridiculous even. I suggest looking at your cooling setup and re do it. You will kill your card at 95c. No doubt.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

My 5770 came, i need the latest popularly used stress test for GPUs and comparable with W7 64. What do u guys recommend?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS* 
My 5770 came, i need the latest popularly used stress test for GPUs and comparable with W7 64. What do u guys recommend?

The newest furmark for stressing, also you can try the Heaven benchmark utilities, and of course for benching you can use 3DMark06/Vantage.

Also I presume you want to join the club so welcome







, I'll have you added when I get home from school.

EDIT: I dedicate my 3000th post to the members of *Club 5770*


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


The newest furmark for stressing, also you can try the Heaven benchmark utilities, and of course for benching you can use 3DMark06/Vantage.

Also I presume you want to join the club so welcome







, I'll have you added when I get home from school.

EDIT: I dedicate my 3000th post to the members of *Club 5770*


http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
this furmark? it doesn't say W7 64 compatible... is it?


----------



## un1b4ll

Thanks for adding me to the list CS_MAAN! As soon as I get my 2nd card back from a friend I"m going to be trying out some overclocks


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un1b4ll* 
Thanks for adding me to the list CS_MAAN! As soon as I get my 2nd card back from a friend I"m going to be trying out some overclocks









Sure thing, let me know when you get your second one







, and happy overclocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS* 
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
this furmark? it doesn't say W7 64 compatible... is it?

It is, I used it too and I have W7 x64.

EDIT: New members updated as well, we have 3 new guys







.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

confirmed that furmark works, but how the hell do you tell if your GPU OC is stable or not while running the stability test? how will it notify me?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


confirmed that furmark works, but how the hell do you tell if your GPU OC is stable or not while running the stability test? how will it notify me?


Simple, it crashes, plus you should probably start seeing artifacts and such if it is unstable.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

whats the maximum temps for the 5770?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


whats the maximum temps for the 5770?


If it hits anything above 95C it will start throttling the clocks down, further heat will cause shutdown.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
If it hits anything above 95C it will start throttling the clocks down, further heat will cause shutdown.

I reached 96c with furmark and the card just crashed.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
I reached 96c with furmark and the card just crashed.

Damn, did you turn the fan up? I usually don't hit over 80C with the fan at 60%.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

are you guys running furmark with the Xtreme Burn Mode? and in 1280x1024?
i'm testing right now with these settings^^ and i'm hovering at 75c max on the GPU. Its been about 10 minutes. Am i clear to push the OC farther?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Pic of a fully loaded HTPC with all 5 satas used, 5770, Intel SSD, Noctua D14... what do u guys think?


----------



## cs_maan

Looks quite neat considering what you just said I'd have expected a billion cables lol. Very nice







.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


EDIT: I dedicate my 3000th post to the members of *Club 5770*












Is anyone using their 5770(s) for the GPU version of [email protected], or is that more for the crazy high-end cards?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkusoittow*











Is anyone using their 5770(s) for the GPU version of [email protected], or is that more for the crazy high-end cards?


if you want to contribute to [email protected] then do it. it doesn't matter if you have a high end/low end system. Do it and you'll have fun. I did/do with my 8800gt


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Damn, did you turn the fan up? I usually don't hit over 80C with the fan at 60%.


I was aiming for >1.3v with stock cooler. Too bad even full fan rate won't suffice.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

my 5770 1GB OC is currently at 900mhz Core, 1300mhz RAM. How is this for a decent OC?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


my 5770 1GB OC is currently at 900mhz Core, 1300mhz RAM. How is this for a decent OC?


Buddy you've got plenty of head room left yet, I could pull 1000 and 1350 while on stock volts, minimun atleast is 960/1300 with no volt or cooler mod.

They are am overclockers wet dream


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


DemonSnake *(Not Confirmed)*


Form filled and submitted. I see my name on the list too. Nice one, thanks









[100th post!]


----------



## Tekman

I own an XFX 5770 oc'd 960 and 1445 at stock voltage. My rig is Antec 1200, PCPowerandCooling 750W PSU Red, AMD 955 Black OC'd 3.6GHz, 8GB Kingston 1066 at 800 oc'd to 980MHz, 2xmaxtor 250Gb-raid 0 sata, 1TB WDBlack, 2x dvd burners...Pioneers, Diamond 7.1 Digital Surround Card, Netgear Wireless card with external antenna wn311, Cambridge 5.1 Surround Speaker setup, Dual Monitors... Dell 23.5" and Acer 20", Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H with latest Bios. 
The Ride is Cadillac Smooth!!!


----------



## Karlz3r

Hey guys, I got the thought that I'd like a small overclock without modifying any volts, because I haven't really overclocked graphics cards before, just CPU, RAM and everything that goes with it. Do you think there's any point in doing this?

I tried 920/1350 and it passed 3DM06, but it seemed like it was probably not squeezing everything out of the cards, because the performance increase wasn't as good as it was with a smaller overclock. What would be the approximate stable overclocks without changing the volts?


----------



## Razi3l

I just fitted one of my 5770s with Thermalright V2 and furmark temps are 60*c (highest) and with core at 1050 only 66*c, while gaming temps are 60*c for overclocked and 55 (default clocks).. and i'm using a pretty crappy 80mm fan, will replace it with a better one... And i hear 5770 Super Overclock is coming, can't wait for that... I bet it will overclock like crazy (after seeing what the GTXs did)


----------



## Karlz3r

I think the Super Overclock might be just a pre-OC'd card that costs a bit extra.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*


I think the Super Overclock might be just a pre-OC'd card that costs a bit extra.


 It will be factory overclocked... probably not that high but i think 925/5200 is what Gigabyte will settle for (after looking at the 5870 SOC) and it will cost more than usual (5770 Hawk is Â£30 than normal ones here) but if it's priced under Â£160 then i may look into buying it (if it overclocks like it should)


----------



## Karlz3r

I don't think there's a point in buying it, because I can get the same low overclocks from CCC.








The overclock editions are just for people that don't overclock themselves. The cards might be tested a bit more, but they should overclock just about the same.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karlz3r* 
I don't think there's a point in buying it, because I can get the same low overclocks from CCC.








The overclock editions are just for people that don't overclock themselves. The cards might be tested a bit more, but they should overclock just about the same.

WHAT?!
Compared to regular GTX 260s, the SOC went a lot higher... so we can expect the 5770 to clock high too.. but we can make assumptions but maybe some reviews and user experiances of the 5870 SOC will give us an idea.. (5770 SOC is a long way off atm)


----------



## haziqk10

Hi....i want to asked about the max temp for ati 5770.....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Form filled and submitted. I see my name on the list too. Nice one, thanks









[100th post!]


Ah that was before I had access to the form, I made sure everyone got on the list







.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Buddy you've got plenty of head room left yet, I could pull 1000 and 1350 while on stock volts, minimun atleast is 960/1300 with no volt or cooler mod.

They are am overclockers wet dream


great, i will try to push it for 950core/1350ram. should i worry about the memory not getting cooled enough? i don't have any airflow over the GPU as you can tell from my pic of my HTPC above.

BTW, i've tried the Unigen Heaven 2.0 benchmark and found it to be glitchy. i couldn't even quit it when i pressed quit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haziqk10*


Hi....i want to asked about the max temp for ati 5770.....


the max safe temp is about 95c, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## cs_maan

Yeah the max safe I'm pretty sure is 95C but you won't get near that in games.

Also you should be fine at 950/1350, just bump the fan speed a little bit. If anything just do some airflow improvement like getting higher speed fans and such.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Whats the best aftermarket passive solution for the 5770? or something i can strap a 120mm fan to?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS*


Whats the best aftermarket passive solution for the 5770? or something i can strap a 120mm fan to?


Try something like this.

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa..._cooler_v2.htm


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Try something like this.

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa..._cooler_v2.htm

i looking into this cooler, *IF* it is compatible with the 5770, it doesn't look like it is good enough for passive cooling. And installing an 80mm fan on it will defeat the purpose because i have a 80mm fan on mine ATM.

ALSO:
updated Windows Experience Index numbers for my HTPC:

Processor: 7.1
RAM: 7.2
Graphics: 7.4
Gaming Graphics: 7.4
Primary Hard Disk: 7.2

*i'm satisfied*, i just brought my 2 lowest scores (Graphics/gaming graphics) to become the highest two.


----------



## cs_maan

Alternatively there's the HR-03 but it might be a bit big which is why I didn't suggest it at first, but you'd have to double check if it will fit first.

Nice score


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LOUISSSSS* 
i looking into this cooler, *IF* it is compatible with the 5770, it doesn't look like it is good enough for passive cooling. And installing an 80mm fan on it will defeat the purpose because i have a 80mm fan on mine ATM.

ALSO:
updated Windows Experience Index numbers for my HTPC:

Processor: 7.1
RAM: 7.2
Graphics: 7.4
Gaming Graphics: 7.4
Primary Hard Disk: 7.2

*i'm satisfied*, i just brought my 2 lowest scores (Graphics/gaming graphics) to become the highest two.

That's a good cooler (got it on 1 of my 5770s), why not just get a really quiet fan and put it on?


----------



## cs_maan

New members updated







.


----------



## xquisit

Anyone play BC2? Let me know.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razi3l* 
That's a good cooler (got it on 1 of my 5770s), why not just get a really quiet fan and put it on?

What do u mean by get a really quiet fan and put it on?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Anyone play BC2? Let me know.












I do


----------



## PlatonicBS

just added another 5770. CF = good times.


----------



## Rosaki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


New members updated







.


Thx for accept me to join tis club..
Hi all guys,i'm just new member of tis club.


----------



## Jras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Anyone play BC2? Let me know.


I do as well.


----------



## corx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Anyone play BC2? Let me know.


I.


----------



## kkbob33

Any new improvements with drivers with these things in crossfire? The latest ones I installed lost hydragrid


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Any new improvements with drivers with these things in crossfire? The latest ones I installed lost hydragrid










10.3 from what I heard was a pretty good improvement over 10.2, unless 10.4 is out and I haven't found out?


----------



## Photograph

I just added a third Gigabyte 5770 for my HTPC (replaced a hot and noisy GeForce GTX260), and I gave my two in Crossfire a major cooling upgrade: Lightly modded Accelero 1 Rev 2 Coolers.










Temps are MUCH lower now. With an ambient temperature of 21Â°C my Crossfire load temps have gone from 100Â°C down to 51Â°C, and the idle temps have gone from 65Â°C to a very friendly 31Â°C. As for fans; there are two 120mm fans built into my case providing lots of air to the video cards, same fans and same speeds as with the stock set-up. The stock setup failed to keep things cool as my mATX board has the cards 1-2mm apart effectively choking the inside card.

I eliminated two 80mm fans worth of noise and energy usage and made things better in this mod...awesome


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Mine needs Updated, i now have Dual 5770's.


----------



## rsfkevski

Got my Sapphire HD5770, "New" edition, clocked at 925/1350 at the moment


----------



## xquisit

For all the people who said they play BC2.

This is what I want to know.

Resolution/HBAO/BLOOM/Low-Max/What settings do you use?

And with fraps what do you usually get as an average fps?

Are you crossfired? Stock?

*Pretty much.. I'm interested to know who plays BC2 online /w 1920x1080 (Crossfired)... I need to you your average frames, etc.*


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
For all the people who said they play BC2.

This is what I want to know.

Resolution/HBAO/BLOOM/Low-Max/What settings do you use?

And with fraps what do you usually get as an average fps?

Are you crossfired? Stock?

*Pretty much.. I'm interested to know who plays BC2 online /w 1920x1080 (Crossfired)... I need to you your average frames, etc.*

Sorry, I have little useful info for you:
Single Player, 1600x900. MAX SETTINGS... except for HBAO. That makes it *just* barely unplayable.

Crossfire stock.


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
For all the people who said they play BC2.

This is what I want to know.

Resolution/HBAO/BLOOM/Low-Max/What settings do you use?

And with fraps what do you usually get as an average fps?

Are you crossfired? Stock?

*Pretty much.. I'm interested to know who plays BC2 online /w 1920x1080 (Crossfired)... I need to you your average frames, etc.*

Well i just played last night with my new CF setup and my average fps jumped from 40s to 90s

Resolution: 1920x1080
HBAO: off
Settings: Advanced/High

I haven't done any FRAPS benching but ill give it a whirl tomorrow if you remind me =)


----------



## DemonSnake

Getting 40FPS average on FarCry 2 on my stock MSI 5770 folks









1920x1080 @ 60hz refresh + 2xAA + Ultra high settings


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i play bc2 with max settings 8xaa 16xaf. 1920x1080 with no problems at all. not sure what my fps is but it looks and plays great.


----------



## bahrieinn

Hey, I have an Asus 5770 (Cucore), and I just ordered a sapphire vapor-x to crossfire with it. I'm not sure if the sapphire would run cooler, but which would you recommend to be the top card for best temps?


----------



## mtcn77

I think the best setup is v1(down) + v2(up). This way none of the cards get in the way of the airflow.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bahrieinn* 
Hey, I have an Asus 5770 (Cucore), and I just ordered a sapphire vapor-x to crossfire with it. I'm not sure if the sapphire would run cooler, but which would you recommend to be the top card for best temps?

The sapphire should have better cooling I think. The CuCore is a little disappointing.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

Whats the voltage limit on these cards? How high can I go til its not safe?


----------



## haziqk10

hi everyone.....
how did u all increase the gc voltage.....
i just wanna unlock the full potential of my 5770....


----------



## bahrieinn

@mtcn77 I think they're both v2? If I'm not mistaken, bc both of them will have the open design.

@coffeejunky That's what I was thinking. So I should put the sapphire on top right? Since it'll be taking the beating from the heat emitted from the bottom (ASUS) card.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

looks like I might be joining the club as newegg doesn't have anymore 5850 to replace my rma


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
I just added a third Gigabyte 5770 for my HTPC (replaced a hot and noisy GeForce GTX260), and I gave my two in Crossfire a major cooling upgrade: Lightly modded Accelero 1 Rev 2 Coolers.










Temps are MUCH lower now. With an ambient temperature of 21Â°C my Crossfire load temps have gone from 100Â°C down to 51Â°C, and the idle temps have gone from 65Â°C to a very friendly 31Â°C. As for fans; there are two 120mm fans built into my case providing lots of air to the video cards, same fans and same speeds as with the stock set-up. The stock setup failed to keep things cool as my mATX board has the cards 1-2mm apart effectively choking the inside card.

I eliminated two 80mm fans worth of noise and energy usage and made things better in this mod...awesome










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
Mine needs Updated, i now have Dual 5770's.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Got my Sapphire HD5770, "New" edition, clocked at 925/1350 at the moment










Quote:


Originally Posted by *bahrieinn* 
Hey, I have an Asus 5770 (Cucore), and I just ordered a sapphire vapor-x to crossfire with it. I'm not sure if the sapphire would run cooler, but which would you recommend to be the top card for best temps?


Update/Added







.

Welcome!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bahrieinn* 
@mtcn77 I think they're both v2? If I'm not mistaken, bc both of them will have the open design.

@coffeejunky That's what I was thinking. So I should put the sapphire on top right? Since it'll be taking the beating from the heat emitted from the bottom (ASUS) card.

I think vapor-x has a better cooler than cucore, so you should get the cucore down, since the higher card gets warmer.
PS: Can anyone remind me just 1 reason not to look for Arctic Accelero 1 revision 2? They are like the best, yet not produced anymore. They can even cool hd4890's.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtcn77* 
I think vapor-x has a better cooler than cucore, so you should get the cucore down, since the higher card gets warmer.
PS: Can anyone remind me just 1 reason not to look for Arctic Accelero 1 revision 2? They are like the best, yet not produced anymore. They can even cool hd4890's.

Although I love the performance of the S1R2, I hate how huge it gets when you strap a fan to it.


----------



## Razi3l

My Sapphire 5770 refuses to go over 1060 on core, even if i max out the voltage slider. That's pretty disappointing considering load temps are <65 (furmark). And there are people who have been hitting 1100Mhz on the core with reference cooling... I guess i'll wait until Gigabyte releases 5770 SOC


----------



## sugarmankie

2 xfx 5770's @ 940/1275 @ 1.237 volts


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarmankie* 
2 xfx 5770's @ 940/1275 @ 1.237 volts









Added, welcome







.

Might I suggest that you have a bit of room to up the memory voltage, I find mine to be stable up to 1350, just a friendly suggestion







.


----------



## nuniksais

woo yeah! just got my Vapor-X 5770. Hope to Crossfire it soon once i change mobos. It's quite a nice downgrade from a 5850.


----------



## bahrieinn

So I just received my vaporX for crossfire setup.
I was wondering about the power supply set up though. I have the 600W OCZ ModXStream Pro, and it comes with 2 PCI-E labeled connectors. One is a 6+2 and one is just 6.

Since the 5770's only require single 6 pin connectors, does it matter which one I'm using for top or bottom card?

Also, is connecting the cards with discrete PCI-E connections directly from the PSU better than using the 6 to 4 pin adapters?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bahrieinn* 
So I just received my vaporX for crossfire setup.
I was wondering about the power supply set up though. I have the 600W OCZ ModXStream Pro, and it comes with 2 PCI-E labeled connectors. One is a 6+2 and one is just 6.

Since the 5770's only require single 6 pin connectors, does it matter which one I'm using for top or bottom card?

Also, is connecting the cards with discrete PCI-E connections directly from the PSU better than using the 6 to 4 pin adapters?

Your psu might not be able to keep up if you o/c them, but it should be fine mate.


----------



## bahrieinn

Alright, I'm going to need some help with this one..

I was able to play Just Cause 2 for over an hour with the noticeable CF improvements.
But then I opened up Everest and clicked GPU.

Every time I click on my ASUS EAH5770, after a few seconds, the system hangs and then I get a BSOD.
(EDIT: nevermind, even when I just click GPU it freezes...)

The BSOD says, "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval"










But I haven't had any other issues in windows or in game, but this leads me to believe that the card set up is still unstable in some circumstances.

I have ATI overdrive disabled, and have not OC in anyway.

The two cards are ASUS EAH5770 (Voltage Tweak) @ Stock settings, and Vapor X (not the OC edition) @ stock as well.

600W ModXStream. 6+2 plugged into top VaporX, 6pin plugged into bottom Asus.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bahrieinn* 
Alright, I'm going to need some help with this one..

I was able to play Just Cause 2 for over an hour with the noticeable CF improvements.
But then I opened up Everest and clicked GPU.

Every time I click on my ASUS EAH5770, after a few seconds, the system hangs and then I get a BSOD.
The BSOD says, "A clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval"










But I haven't had any other issues in windows or in game, but this leads me to believe that the card set up is still unstable in some circumstances.

I have ATI overdrive disabled, and have not OC in anyway.

The two cards are ASUS EAH5770 (Voltage Tweak) @ Stock settings, and Vapor X (not the OC edition) @ stock as well.

600W ModXStream. 6+2 plugged into top VaporX, 6pin plugged into bottom Asus.

Maybe try bumping down the core to stock and see what happens?

This may sound stupid but Everest is probably looking from CCC as far as the specs go for the card, and if the card is clocked over the limits in CCC its possible that its causing everest to hang. Worth a shot? Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## bahrieinn

Hmm, didn't seem to work. I bumped the Sapphire down to 850 to make all speeds on both cards identical. Same thing gahhh. Maybe I should try reinstalling? Maybe I fudged the install process.

Any other thoughts?

If I were to reinstall the cards, what would be the best way? Do I have to go as far as disconnecting CF Bridge and installing them one at a time?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bahrieinn* 
Hmm, didn't seem to work. I bumped the Sapphire down to 850 to make all speeds on both cards identical. Same thing gahhh. Maybe I should try reinstalling? Maybe I fudged the install process.

Any other thoughts?

If I were to reinstall the cards, what would be the best way? Do I have to go as far as disconnecting CF Bridge and installing them one at a time?

Well first uninstall the drivers using Driver Cleaner, install one card at a time, installing new drivers accordingly, and pretty much the last thing you should take care of is CF'ing them. I think this is the safest possible way to completely reinstall them.


----------



## nuniksais

just a question about temps, i was made to believe that Vapor-X should run cooler. How come my idle temps are running at 43-44c as compared to my 5850's 35-38c. Same ambient temps of 35c.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well first uninstall the drivers using Driver Cleaner, install one card at a time, installing new drivers accordingly, and pretty much the last thing you should take care of is CF'ing them. I think this is the safest possible way to completely reinstall them.

Are the card BIOS' the same? because that is the problem with my pair.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuniksais* 
just a question about temps, i was made to believe that Vapor-X should run cooler. How come my idle temps are running at 43-44c as compared to my 5850's 35-38c. Same ambient temps of 35c.

The VaporX, VERY specifically on the HD5770, is worthless. It's actually less capable than the V1 batman/"pheonix" cooler at cooling the HD5770. Everything else, the vaporx just pwns (except for the HD5970, which is already a vapor chamber cooler).


----------



## bahrieinn

Since I was going through the reinstall, I decided to flash the Asus bios on the Sapphire..hopefully having identical Bios cards will remedy my problem.


----------



## nuniksais

its just nice that the vapor-x runs really quiet even at 100% fan speed.


----------



## bahrieinn

ok...so I dont know what it is about everest...but it's killing me.
I just Successfully flashed my vapor X to ASUS bios > Reinstalled Drivers ONE card at a time > Then hooked up Crossfire bridge (which was selected automatically in CCC on bootup) And I open up everest. and still BSOD

This time with the more general... "Machine_check_exception"

Do you guys think my PSU is too weak to handle my setup?
At this point I can't really think of any other issues. My processor is [email protected] 1.24v ran LinX and Prime95 without errors. blahhh

-update-

Well if anyone's interested it just seems to be an everest specific issue http://forums.lavalys.com/index.php?showtopic=4817

I guess I'll just use another monitoring program for now..


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bahrieinn* 
ok...so I dont know what it is about everest...but it's killing me.
I just Successfully flashed my vapor X to ASUS bios > Reinstalled Drivers ONE card at a time > Then hooked up Crossfire bridge (which was selected automatically in CCC on bootup) And I open up everest. and still BSOD

This time with the more general... "Machine_check_exception"

Do you guys think my PSU is too weak to handle my setup?
At this point I can't really think of any other issues. My processor is [email protected] 1.24v ran LinX and Prime95 without errors. blahhh

-update-

Well if anyone's interested it just seems to be an everest specific issue http://forums.lavalys.com/index.php?showtopic=4817

I guess I'll just use another monitoring program for now..


Yeah it could just be everest because I don't see what else could be causing it. Plus your PSU should do just fine as far as handling both of those cards, its not like you have two 5870's to power. The 5770 requires very little power even when stressing them to the max.

Also @ nuniksais. Added welcome to the club enjoy your 5770







. As far as the question about temps goes, its the ambient temp that's doing it. 35C ambient extremely hot for a room so I'd look into opening a window or something...unless you mean the ambient inside the case which is a different story. Either way as mentioned earlier, Vapor X's for the 5770 don't really achieve much in terms of cooling especially over the reference cooler (aka V1/Batmobile cooler, etc.). Don't worry about the idle too much anyhow, just pay attention to your load temps because those are the ones that matter the most.


----------



## Hennessy

Can someone give me a picture of a reference v2 (egg) pcb.
I just got some Akasa Heatsinks and I wonder if I could put some on the mosfets..
http://www.dekada.com/catalog/vga-ra...bk-pi-382.html


----------



## grassh0ppa

I bought a XFX 5770. for the price you really get a lot. I am amazed at how easily my PC handles BFBC2 on high settings. I was going to get a second one but I don't even know if it would make a noticable difference! Although it woul dbe cool to get another for bragging rights lol


----------



## nub

Found something interesting while reading a post at amdzone. Evidently the 5770's may get double precision capability in the future (if the post I found is truthful)
Quote:
"In addition, the driver enables all OpenGL 4.0 functionality on ATI Radeon HD 5400, HD 5500, HD 5600 and HD 5700 series graphics cards, *with the exception of double precision support, a feature that will be enabled in these products at a later date.* Again, the new features introduced in OpenGL 4.0 work immediately with ATI Radeon HD 5400 and higher cards, by way of todayâ€™s beta driver update."

Here is a link to it.
It is the entry from March 25.
http://www.amdzone.com/joomla/index.php?limitstart=70


----------



## spinejam

what's the max voltage (via msi aft_burner) for these 5770's?


----------



## spice003

can i join, got a MSI Hawk [email protected]/1300 @1.2v, had it @1000/1300 @1.25v stable for 15min in OCCT


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
can i join, got a MSI Hawk [email protected]/1300 @1.2v, had it @1000/1300 @1.25v stable for 15min in OCCT

Sure can, welcome to the club.

Just keep one thing in mind.

First rule about 5770 club, is we talk a lot about 5770 club







.


----------



## haziqk10

Can i join....Sapphire 5770 vapor-x at 940 core, 1350 memory....


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haziqk10*


Can i join....Sapphire 5770 vapor-x at 940 core, 1350 memory....










Welcome


----------



## RCON351

Anybody else with a Sapphire 5770 and Starcraft 2 have issues with mouse scrolling? It isn't as smooth when scrolling around the map that I would hope for. Other than that issue I run ultra setting fine, just a minor little annoyance. Also the beta doesn't recognize my 5770 yet could that be the problem?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

just wondering if anyone else is checking out the heaven benchmark thread. crossfire 5770's stomp single 5870's. kinda funny cause alot of the 5870 owners, and 5850 owners for that matter, talk shiz about 2 5770's. also; seems like my 1050/1450 was a one time thing. cant get em stable higher than 1030/1400 anymore. no h2o. no matter, hooking up trifire in a few days. i'll keep ya posted!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
just wondering if anyone else is checking out the heaven benchmark thread. crossfire 5770's stomp single 5870's. kinda funny cause alot of the 5870 owners, and 5850 owners for that matter, talk shiz about 2 5770's. also; seems like my 1050/1450 was a one time thing. cant get em stable higher than 1030/1400 anymore. no h2o. no matter, hooking up trifire in a few days. i'll keep ya posted!

What voltage did your one time OC work on? Plus -20/-50 MHz isn't that huge of a difference so no biggie.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

it wasn't a one time i guess. it was a one day. i ran furmark, 3dmark06, vantage, heaven, all in one day at those settings. 100% fan speed is anoying though. i ran it at 1.29v for heaven. the other 3 took 1.32v. it bugs me to run the v's that high. anyway's, 1030/1400 takes 1.28v all day long, fur,06,vantage,heaven. if i set fan speed at 75 i dont go over 64c. furmark is different though. 70.4c max with 85%fan. i changed the paste on my vapor-x's so that may make a diff on my temps.


----------



## cs_maan

Yeah I think a TIM change is in my 5770's future lol, it idles well, but at 60% fan speed it hits 76C in Resi 5. So thank you for reminding me, and happy OC's, considering you got your core to go past 9XX, I'm only able to run at 950 max and 1350 for the vram on the stock XFX bios. Not gonna lie I'm a little afraid of flashing the BIOS.


----------



## LazPacino

hi all.,

im new on this forum and had a couple of questions for you guys..

I'm at the point to buy a vapor x cooled hd5770..but for so far I've searched on forums on the internet I saw that there are 2 different vapor x cards of the hd5770..

the blue pcb and the black pcb., and the one has leds and the other has not.. + a oc version and o none oc version..

why is this?? what is the differents between these..??


----------



## Ted_B

Why is the link-width (Bus Interface) on my computer x8 and not x16?
The MB supports PCIe 2.0x16.


----------



## The Sun Wedge

Crossfired Sapphires 950core 1350mem!


----------



## spinejam

add me too -- please.


----------



## LazPacino

hi all.,

im new on this forum and had a couple of questions for you guys..

I'm at the point to buy a vapor x cooled hd5770..but for so far I've searched on forums on the internet I saw that there are 2 different vapor x cards of the hd5770..

the blue pcb and the black pcb., and the one has leds and the other has not.. + a oc version and o none oc version..

why is this?? what is the differents between these..??


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ted_B*


Why is the link-width (Bus Interface) on my computer x8 and not x16?
The MB supports PCIe 2.0x16.


Which slot do you have the card in, if you have a crossfire mobo and you have the card in say the bottom PCIE slot that one might be just 8x as opposed to 16x for the top PCIE slot.

Also list updated with new members







.

@LazPacino it would help if you had some links, usually there isn't much difference but it would help to see what you're talking about. Also please don't double post, we'll see your post and will answer, no need to keep asking the same thing, thanks







.


----------



## Ted_B

My MB has only one slot to fit a graphic card so it is the right one


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ted_B* 
My MB has only one slot to fit a graphic card so it is the right one









Have you updated the BIOS on your mobo? Or messed around with any settings in BIOS?


----------



## LazPacino

*cs maan*
yeah sorry about that..

allright here are the pictures of it ..

black pcb with no leds

http://img.donanimhaber.com/upfiles/...3C54EAC801.jpg

blue pcb with leds

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8369/28w18cj.jpg

here the one wich is not a overclock version

http://img.xcitefun.net/users/2009/1...ics-card-0.jpg

here the one wich it has

http://p.gzhls.at/503243.jpg

the blue pcb has overclock feature so it does have leds as on the picture above..??

and the black has not., maybe its like rev1 and rev2 or something


----------



## cs_maan

Hmm to be honest none of them appear to be all that different, the one with LED's I'm sure is just to have a bling factor and the LED on the PCB is to show that its getting the appropriate power it needs. But regardless they all appear to be the same, even the OC one is probably something you can achieve extremely easily on a non OC version.

The only difference in PCB you should look for is if the card has one or two connections for crossfire. The one with two connections is the reference PCB, and the one with one crossfire connections is the revised PCB (non reference). I would say these are the only significant differences among the cards you posted.


----------



## spinejam

fyi: just checked my original 5770 bios w/ RBE and it looks like the voltage ramps to 1.2 for 3D-clocks of 800c 1200m.

*** i guess upping the voltage to 1.3 shouldn't be too bad 'eh?

*i see that my xfx bios is 128kb and the asus unlocked bios is only 48kb -- what's up w/ that???*


----------



## version2

How are some of you able to run BFBC2 at 1920x1080 all high with 4xAA and everything? It's only playable for me at 1680x1050 DX10 all medium with no AA, etc.

It's just the one game. L4D2 seems to play as expected...

Drivers maybe? I'm running 10.4 Previews (10.3's were worse).

Edit: Weird. Now it's BFBC2 is working wonderfully now.


----------



## aculaj

:d


----------



## cs_maan

List updated.

@Version2, I don't play BC2, but it may be a driver problem although it seems weird that 10.3 are giving you issues, they helped me out a lot compared to 10.2 especially in more intensive games.

What I recommend is you uninstall your drivers with Driver Sweeper and such, in safe mode and reinstall the newest drivers.


----------



## LazPacino

hmm well thank you then..

and I had a other questions for you...

can we install some ram sinks on the vapor x hd5770 card by first pulling the vapor x cooler away.., or isn't it that easy??


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LazPacino* 
*cs maan*
yeah sorry about that..

allright here are the pictures of it ..

black pcb with no leds

http://img.donanimhaber.com/upfiles/...3C54EAC801.jpg

blue pcb with leds

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8369/28w18cj.jpg

here the one wich is not a overclock version

http://img.xcitefun.net/users/2009/1...ics-card-0.jpg

here the one wich it has

http://p.gzhls.at/503243.jpg

the blue pcb has overclock feature so it does have leds as on the picture above..??

and the black has not., maybe its like rev1 and rev2 or something

i know that the 5750 vaporx is blue and the 5770 vaporx is black so maybe its an incorrect pic? mine are black with no led's and have the 10mhz bump on the core clock.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LazPacino* 
hmm well thank you then..

and I had a other questions for you...

can we install some ram sinks on the vapor x hd5770 card by first pulling the vapor x cooler away.., or isn't it that easy??

You could but you'd have to make sure there is enough clearance, otherwise its an extremely simple process. You can even get low profile sinks if there isn't much room. I think Scythe makes some.


----------



## LazPacino

*DrBrownfinger*
nope., the both pictures are from my friends and yes the hd5750 has a blue pcb but in this case it is not both are the vapor x hd5770

*cs_maan*
I have some ram sinks of my iceberq 4 pro cooler wich I never used., they ara pritty small in size., I think they can fit??

like these on this picture...
http://www.subatomicdesign.com/newpc/vgafan2.jpg

+ has someone done that before.??

someone told me that the vapor x hd5770 has a different cooling system so it could be difficult to disassemble and reassemble it back again..??


----------



## CL3P20

FYI- ..running GPU-Z in the background while gaming.. apparently 1.35v is ~30% of the default OCP limit for these GPU's. Nice! So no worries if anyone wants to do hardmod+subzero..


----------



## DrBrownfinger

lazpacino- the heatsink is easy to remove and install on vapor x.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Can my name be in bold since I have the fifth fastest 5770?

Can we have like #1-5 ranks (red and bold for top 5)? I will get a pic of GPU-Z/Afterburner when I get home, if I can OC anymore.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
Can my name be in bold since I have the fifth fastest 5770?

Can we have like #1-5 ranks (red and bold for top 5)? I will get a pic of GPU-Z/Afterburner when I get home, if I can OC anymore.

Yes actually I was thinking of doing the same thing, I'll make the changes to the list after I go to my orthodontist appointment







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LazPacino* 
*DrBrownfinger*
nope., the both pictures are from my friends and yes the hd5750 has a blue pcb but in this case it is not both are the vapor x hd5770

*cs_maan*
I have some ram sinks of my iceberq 4 pro cooler wich I never used., they ara pritty small in size., I think they can fit??

like these on this picture...
http://www.subatomicdesign.com/newpc/vgafan2.jpg

+ has someone done that before.??

someone told me that the vapor x hd5770 has a different cooling system so it could be difficult to disassemble and reassemble it back again..??

Yeah those look like they'll fit but you'll need 8 if I'm not mistaken as there is 4 chips on the front, and 4 chips on the back of the card, but they look like they'll do fine since they don't rise very high.


----------



## Hennessy

Does the 5770 need mosfet cooling ?
( http://www.xbitlabs.com/misc/picture...front2.jpg&1=1 right of the YAGEO R25 )
Or is there anything else other that the ram and cpu that needs additional cooling if you have a V2 (egg) version of the 5770 ?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


Does the 5770 need mosfet cooling ? 
( http://www.xbitlabs.com/misc/picture...front2.jpg&1=1 right of the YAGEO R25 )
Or is there anything else other that the ram and cpu that needs additional cooling if you have a V2 (egg) version of the 5770 ?


Okay let me first say that my country of origin is Bulgaria







.

Secondly, in all honesty I think whether the card comes with a V1/V2 cooler, it doesn't need additional cooling unless you plan to OC the hell out of it and overvolt it. That or if your case doesn't have sufficient air flow going through it. But you can get mosfet/ramsinks for cheap from Scythe. I can't direct you to a website but if you look around you can find them for sure. Enzotech makes some good ram/mosfet sinks too but they're a little more expensive.


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Okay let me first say that my country of origin is Bulgaria







.

Secondly, in all honesty I think whether the card comes with a V1/V2 cooler, it doesn't need additional cooling unless you plan to OC the hell out of it and overvolt it. That or if your case doesn't have sufficient air flow going through it. But you can get mosfet/ramsinks for cheap from Scythe. I can't direct you to a website but if you look around you can find them for sure. Enzotech makes some good ram/mosfet sinks too but they're a little more expensive.


Haha. Well Im a DIY guy so I dont need to buy anything.. got some old spare heatsinks which Im going to use







I've got some cooling on the memory already and I dont plan on changing the v2 stock cooler as his job is done perfectly







62 degrees after ~6mins of Furmark 1.8 postfx/xtrmbrn @ 1ghz core. 
I just wanted to know if the mosfets (or anything else on the card except core/ram) needs some extra cooling.

And yea I plan on overclocking the hell out of the card









EDIT:
Btw what is it better: 
to have one heatsink to cool all the mosfets or one small heatsink on each mosfet?


----------



## spinejam

3DMark06:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13727890


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spinejam* 
3DMark06:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13727890

That's intense


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


Can my name be in bold since I have the fifth fastest 5770?

Can we have like #1-5 ranks (red and bold for top 5)? I will get a pic of GPU-Z/Afterburner when I get home, if I can OC anymore.


I thought you can get more with the HAWK.. I got v2 reference cooler and got 1050/1410 stable @ 1.275 and its at 66degrees







and I think I got more room to OC









Try to run a Furmark 1.8 benchmarking test at 1280 x 1024 for 60 secs and tell me what temps you get








http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/sc...5ada6d7c416d64


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


Haha. Well Im a DIY guy so I dont need to buy anything.. got some old spare heatsinks which Im going to use







I've got some cooling on the memory already and I dont plan on changing the v2 stock cooler as his job is done perfectly







62 degrees after ~6mins of Furmark 1.8 postfx/xtrmbrn @ 1ghz core. 
I just wanted to know if the mosfets (or anything else on the card except core/ram) needs some extra cooling.

And yea I plan on overclocking the hell out of the card









EDIT:
Btw what is it better: 
to have one heatsink to cool all the mosfets or one small heatsink on each mosfet?


I would guess having individual on each is better, but not by much.


----------



## Giac

Can you update the core/mem speed on my 5770? ruuning at 955/1300


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Giac* 
Can you update the core/mem speed on my 5770? ruuning at 955/1300

Updated







.

Also, guys I'll make the top list sometime this week, I didn't have enough time yesterday but just so you know I haven't forgotten about it







, so expect it to be up sometime this week, as a separate list all the way on top. It'll have the top 5 single/crossfire/trifire OC's in separate categories.


----------



## darklink

Hopefully I can catch you before the update. I am now running 2 XFX HD5770's in crossfire. Clocks on each card are 935/1375.


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Updated







.

Also, guys I'll make the top list sometime this week, I didn't have enough time yesterday but just so you know I haven't forgotten about it







, so expect it to be up sometime this week, as a separate list all the way on top. It'll have the top 5 single/crossfire/trifire OC's in separate categories.


Then up my 
Quote:



1050/1410 stable @ 1.27


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


Then up my


Can you run furmark with your latest scores and just increase the voltage in 1 minute intervals. My v1 can only take 1.3v with %80 fan.


----------



## Hennessy

mtcn77 what do you mean ? you cant go higher than 1.3v?
BTW just got GPU-Z 0.4.2 and there are 3 new graphs that show GPU1, GPU2, GPU3.. what are they for ?

EDIT:
Put *1060/1430/1.3V*
when I go for 1440 some horizontal lines show up.. :S


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hennessy* 
mtcn77 what do you mean ? you cant go higher than 1.3v?
BTW just got GPU-Z 0.4.2 and there are 3 new graphs that show GPU1, GPU2, GPU3.. what are they for ?


Typically they are for the shader and memory controller temps on the GPU die.


----------



## mtcn77

I tried explaining that the maximum my v1's cooler can cope with is 1.3v. That and beyond causes flashing streaks and crash.
I also want to know how much voltage your version can support.


----------



## seb246784

I have an xfx 5770


----------



## DrBrownfinger

has anyone noticed any issues overclocking with catalyst 10.3? i was reviewing my my past overclocks in hopes of finding out why i cant get over 1030 anymore and found that all my highest oc's were with 9.12 and 10.1. im sure my gpu's are degraded at this point but maybe, just maybe, its the drivers.


----------



## SimpleTech

Here's mine:

*P12466* - Xeon X3440 @ 3.9GHz (1.3V) / HD5770 (972/1266)


----------



## JonnyFenix

I'm soon going to be a proud new owner of a xfx 5770 egg cooler unit. I would like to join the club, can someone show me how to add it to my sigy? srry newb to forums


----------



## jetplane48

Hey guys! Can i join? i have teh awesome XFX 5770!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyFenix*


I'm soon going to be a proud new owner of a xfx 5770 egg cooler unit. I would like to join the club, can someone show me how to add it to my sigy? srry newb to forums


Quick Links → Edit Signature

Then paste the code in the OP.


----------



## cs_maan

So many new members!!!







I better get to work.

EDIT: All requesting *NEW* members please fill out the submission form just so I can add you in an easier more organized way.

I'll update all others that changed their OC.

Also I just made the top 5 lists, one for single card owners, and one for Xfire, let me know if I made any mistakes.


----------



## spinejam

3DMark06:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13727890


----------



## melantha

well i submitted a form a while back to get added but i dont see my name... and now im up to crossfired 5770s so ifi could be added i got them at 960/1250

scratch that i found it but i need to be moved to the crossfire section


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


well i submitted a form a while back to get added but i dont see my name... and now im up to crossfired 5770s so ifi could be added i got them at 960/1250

scratch that i found it but i need to be moved to the crossfire section


Moved to xfire list/updated.


----------



## Meghal

Hello my name is Meghal,
i m planning to take HD5770 1GB Graphic Card but i m unable to find that
How much Watt's of SMPS is required for it.
Can u HELP me Plz.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meghal* 
Hello my name is Meghal,
I'm planning to buy a HD5770 1GB Graphic Card, but I'm unable to find one.
How many Watts, or Amps on the 12V rail, are required for it?
May you help me please?

Welcome, Meghal.

It takes 108W, max. it draws solely from the 12V rail, so 9A on the 12V rail.

A 550W+ PSU is recommended by most AIB vendors, for a "typical" system, and all of it's components (including one HD5770).


----------



## LazPacino

I was thinking about when I get my new vapor 5770., what to do with my recent sparkle 8600gt???

I thought about using it for pyshx.,

vapor x hd577 for normally gaming and 8600gt only for physx., can I used it like that or is that impossible??


----------



## Roboduck

My latest 3DMark06 score: 21953

http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## Sc4r3d

I will proudly join this club.. I have a pair of 5770 XFX v2 cards


----------



## Rhezuss

I posted a little while back but I have to add this: The Sapphire Vapor-X HD 5770 1gb is one hell of a card. Sure not the fastest around but when I bought it (169CAD) to replace my HD 4850 (which I sold to my bro for 60CAD + his 8800GTS 320mb sold for 50CAD) I heard I wouldn't see much difference in games but it was false. The minimum FPS in my games have gone up by a good margin so my games play smooth at 1920 x 1080.

One of my best upgrades since I replaced my 6600GT with a 9600GT...and for 60CAD total out of my wallet = well worth it!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I think we should provide Kombustor/Furmark 3 minute validations at our stated clocks and voltage.

I will post one up soon, but I am at new clock speeds, 1400 was asking too much.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
i think we should provide kombustor/furmark 3 minute validations at our stated clocks and voltage.

I will post one up soon, but i am at new clock speeds, 1400 was asking too much.

*+1*


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
I think we should provide Kombustor/Furmark 3 minute validations at our stated clocks and voltage.

I will post one up soon, but I am at new clock speeds, 1400 was asking too much.

I like this idea, from now on, if you want to possibly get on the top 5...a screenie of 3 minutes on Furmark/Kombustor.


----------



## mth91

Got my first 5770 in today, it's a stock ATI reference 5770 by visiontek, has both crossfire ports. I have a second one coming in that is a powercolor reference card, so neither of them have crappy non-reference boards.







Once I figure out how to get my mcw60's on there, I plan to have them on my gpu loop, but that's only if I can figure out how to attach them. I know they can fit because i've seen other people do it, you've gotta take off the chrome support. The only problem is that when I took it off and put the longer screws in, I notice that it kind of bends the pcb slightly.


----------



## CL3P20

GPU-Z monitoring while playing the opening level of COD4.. 1680x1050, AAx2 and AFx8. I set GPU-Z to only display the max values....interesting to say the least. I need to find this vDDCI voltage on the PCB...


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
GPU-Z monitoring while playing the opening level of COD4.. 1680x1050, AAx2 and AFx8. I set GPU-Z to only display the max values....interesting to say the least. I need to find this vDDCI voltage on the PCB...










CL3P20, how does your 5770 compare to a 4890? Because you have that thing beastly OC'd.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I like this idea, from now on, if you want to possibly get on the top 5...a screenie of 3 minutes on Furmark/Kombustor.

Here is my max stable, I could probably run it 24/7 if I got some mem/VRM heatsinks.


----------



## CL3P20

Im not sure how it would compare to a 4890... only tested 4870's







...will say though, its quick







Though Im at some sort of 'hard wall'... and not sure if its voltage, or shader temp...the GPU is stable @ 1110mhz core/1365mhz mem... but 1115mhz core, = insta-crash when 3D hits...

*I have added 6x 2.5v capacitors to the PCB for GPUv...2x 2.5v cap's for vMEM and 2x 16v caps for GPUv input... I think it needs more input caps for higher clocks..or at least Im gonna start there and see if that squeezes another 20mhz out at the same voltage. Up to ~1070-1090mhz core... the core/voltage scale real well. As soon as you attempt to surpass ~1080mhz... GPUv needs to ramp up quite a bit to prevent droop under load.


----------



## mtcn77

Can you show us exactly where you put the capacitors if you kept any photos? I think I can mod my card to your specifications, and my memory is faster already


----------



## CL3P20

scroll back through the thread..pics are posted here already.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Im not sure how it would compare to a 4890... only tested 4870's







...will say though, its quick







Though Im at some sort of 'hard wall'... and not sure if its voltage, or shader temp...the GPU is stable @ 1110mhz core/1365mhz mem... but 1115mhz core, = insta-crash when 3D hits...

*I have added 6x 2.5v capacitors to the PCB for GPUv...2x 2.5v cap's for vMEM and 2x 16v caps for GPUv input... I think it needs more input caps for higher clocks..or at least Im gonna start there and see if that squeezes another 20mhz out at the same voltage. Up to ~1070-1090mhz core... the core/voltage scale real well. As soon as you attempt to surpass ~1080mhz... GPUv needs to ramp up quite a bit to prevent droop under load.

Yeah, I can't go past 1070 core, or 1400 mem, it will start artifacting immediately in Kombustor.

I'm not really looking to put caps on my card though, I'm happy where it is







.


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys just a brief question but why won't MSI afterburner let me go past 960 on the core? I have voltage control but it won't let me bump the core more than 960, do I have to flash the bios for this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Hey guys just a brief question but why won't MSI afterburner let me go past 960 on the core? I have voltage control but it won't let me bump the core more than 960, do I have to flash the bios for this?



Go to installed directory of MSI Afterburner, default: C:\\Program file\\MSI Afterburner
Use notepad to edit â€œMSIAfterburner.cfgâ€
Change the parameter of â€œEnableUnofficialOverclockingâ€ from â€œ0â€ to â€œ1â€.


----------



## shift

_Hey all, 
I just got my 5770







and was wondering which software you folks are using to OC? Is it MSI Afterburner? Thanks_


----------



## mtcn77

It is and always will be msi afterburner, I encountered a youtube video which states it is overclocking more stably than ccc.


----------



## ObviousCat

Can I join the club?

It's my second day with her so far, and despite the fact that she refuses to idle at anything below 701/1069, I still love her. Current clock speeds are the highest I can go on stock volts and still be stable. Yes, I know my GPU temp is a little high, but since it never goes above 70 while gaming I'm not concerned. Eventually I'll get around to retrofitting my Accelero S1 on her, but right now I'm gonna leave things just the way they are.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Add meee crossfire (2)


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ObviousCat* 
Can I join the club?

It's my second day with her so far, and despite the fact that she refuses to idle at anything below 701/1069, I still love her. Current clock speeds are the highest I can go on stock volts and still be stable. Yes, I know my GPU temp is a little high, but since it never goes above 70 while gaming I'm not concerned. Eventually I'll get around to retrofitting my Accelero S1 on her, but right now I'm gonna leave things just the way they are.

you may want to enable manual fan control.

im trifire now. im not sure if i can oc em' with this 650 watt psu. it powers up though


----------



## ObviousCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


you may want to enable manual fan control.


I'm more concerned with my ****ed-up 2D clocks than temperature right now. If only someone would help me...


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


you may want to enable manual fan control.

im trifire now. im not sure if i can oc em' with this 650 watt psu. it powers up though


You can overclock, no doubt, but would you want to?

Not really, it is good to stay below about 80% of the max amperage.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*I have added 6x 2.5v capacitors to the PCB for GPUv...2x 2.5v cap's for vMEM and 2x 16v caps for GPUv input... I think it needs more input caps for higher clocks..or at least Im gonna start there and see if that squeezes another 20mhz out at the same voltage. Up to ~1070-1090mhz core... the core/voltage scale real well. As soon as you attempt to surpass ~1080mhz... GPUv needs to ramp up quite a bit to prevent droop under load.


Wow, what kind of cooling do you have that paired with?


----------



## cs_maan

Alright guys here's how far I got today, also new members I'll add you a little later today, just saying that I know you requested







.

Anyway here's my results, and this is on a V1 XFX 5770 with the custom PCB.


----------



## spinejam

@1.25v via msi afterburner:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 350zx6r

alright guys im new to the forum and i am going for a 5770 card. i see about 4 brands for about the same price? does it matter? sapphire, asus, xfx or powercolor?


----------



## 350zx6r

or even gigabyte?


----------



## 350zx6r

i forgot to mention that I have:
GA-MA790GP-UD4H mobo
amd quad core, 3.4ghz
4gb ddr2 1066
2 x 500gb raid 0 sata 3gb


----------



## xquisit

Ok... I've done research on this before, but it's been months and I forgot!

How do I properly uninstall my current 9.12 drivers (I might have the hotfix installed, but I'm not sure) and install the new ones (which do you recommend for installation)?

P.S. I have Rivatuner.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *350zx6r* 
alright guys im new to the forum and i am going for a 5770 card. i see about 4 brands for about the same price? does it matter? sapphire, asus, xfx or powercolor?

I'd suggest you stay away from powercolor from what I've heard. Sapphire is good, MSI is even better. You didn't mention MSI.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Wow, what kind of cooling do you have that paired with?

water...idle between 37-41c and load-> 57-51c

*loop = Zalman Reserator [mod'd] -> MCP355 -> DD TDX cpu block -> iandh NB -> MCW60 gpu -> iandh SB -> 77' bonny Heatercore with push/pull


----------



## flyboy198

Can you please add me to the club?

I have a single sapphire card running at 950 gpu/ 1350 mem.

Thanks


----------



## cs_maan

Updated list, drbrownfinger I kept you in the top 5 for CF because we don't have that many tri-fire members to make a separate top 5







.

Also how can I make my card go back down automatically to its 2D clocks, because right now its locked in at 1000/1380 and its idling pretty toasty







.

Does it have anything to do with CCC?


----------



## sP00N

Added myself to the list


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sP00N*


Added myself to the list










Added, and welcome







.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Added, and welcome







.


to the house


----------



## cs_maan

Guys I think I screwed up CCC because it won't go back to defaults lol...what do I do.


----------



## LiuAnshan

Got this card a couple weeks ago, been reading through this thread for a few days, read some interesting stuff.

I'm currently running my card at 1050/1400 with 1.25v but i'm still playing with it to see how much more I can get.


----------



## Jason_B

Added myself to the list, im going to play with my Sapphire by its self later on this week.

Xfx @ 1.35 990\\1500 custom PCB Rev 1

Crossfire: 1.25V 950\\1400

I *LOVE* these cards!

Ohh and I added some ram sinks to them for what ever help they will add or not, they just looked bad @$$!









Pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Ok... I've done research on this before, but it's been months and I forgot!

How do I properly uninstall my current 9.12 drivers (I might have the hotfix installed, but I'm not sure) and install the new ones (which do you recommend for installation)?

P.S. I have Rivatuner.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*












why don't you just use "control panel" > "add/remove programs" > "ati catalyst"...?

install cat 10.3's -- very stable driver for majority of users!


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Guys I think I screwed up CCC because it won't go back to defaults lol...what do I do.



uninstall / reinstall drivers. -- for me, it usually fixes these issues.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

my trifire setup beats crossfired 5870's and single 5970's in the heaven benchmark. and with the cards at only 960/1350 and stock cpu(3.4ghz). i tried to run my normal oc on the cpu but my psu cant handle it. in games its a toss up. just cause 2 is worse with trifire and bf bc2 is only slightly better. im running cat 10.3. gonna try 9.12, 10.1, and 10.2 this weekend.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
my trifire setup beats crossfired 5870's and single 5970's in the heaven benchmark. and with the cards at only 960/1350 and stock cpu(3.4ghz). i tried to run my normal oc on the cpu but my psu cant handle it. in games its a toss up. just cause 2 is worse with trifire and bf bc2 is only slightly better. im running cat 10.3. gonna try 9.12, 10.1, and 10.2 this weekend.

Nice! Benchies are a must!!!

BTW, I'm running 1050/1350 @ 1.299v, it seems to be 100% stable at 100% fan speed.


----------



## Jason_B

Throw me up on the Top 5770 single card overclock list










Sapphire 5770 clocked at 1075\\1375 @1.35V


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason_B* 
Throw me up on the Top 5770 single card overclock list









Sapphire 5770 clocked at 1075\\1375 @1.35V










Well done







. Put you up top.

Firestorm you've been knocked off







.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Well done







. Put you up top.

Firestorm you've been knocked off







.

No furmark validation, no bump.

EDIT:
And I did add a Furmark validation for 1070/1400 at 1.35v, so . . .


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i think furmark validation is the way to go.its just my opinion though, at least for a top 5 listing. i dont have validation for my crossfire because i cant seem to get back to those setting stable, so bump me from the top 5. i will get my trifire validation up this weekend though. i have heaven validation attached.


----------



## redechelon

Hello all,

*new here*
I have CF 5770's running at 925/1350 and would like to increase it. I had a tad higher at 950/1400, and it seemed stable (FOR SURE cool enough), but nothing further was. I have been using CCC, and I can't increase the voltage... so i've been thinking, Is there another program I can use to easily bump it up? (Does MSI Afterburner work with 5770's?) or should I do something with the BIOS? I'm new to oc'ing graphic cards.

Thanks a ton =]


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redechelon*


Hello all,

*new here*
I have CF 5770's running at 925/1350 and would like to increase it. I had a tad higher at 950/1400, and it seemed stable (FOR SURE cool enough), but nothing further was. I have been using CCC, and I can't increase the voltage... so i've been thinking, Is there another program I can use to easily bump it up? (Does MSI Afterburner work with 5770's?) or should I do something with the BIOS? I'm new to oc'ing graphic cards.

Thanks a ton =]


msi afterburner. unlock voltage in settings. you'll need to edit the cfg files to go over 960 with it. there are instructions on how to do it in the ati oc guide on this site.


----------



## redechelon

Alright, awesome. Thanks for the quick reply, found a guide by coffeejunky, that the one? I'll keep searching.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


No furmark validation, no bump.

EDIT:
And I did add a Furmark validation for 1070/1400 at 1.35v, so . . .


Absolutely correct, I gotta get used to these rules we just made, you're back up there my mistake







.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Absolutely correct, I gotta get used to these rules we just made, you're back up there my mistake







.


Then I gotta get validating when I get home


----------



## cs_maan

Yes sir, I updated the list with rules on the first page, its simple for now, might get more complex later.

As of now though, everyone that wants to get on the Top 5 needs to post an SS with a Furmark/Kombustor 3 minute validation, GPUZ screenies are a plus but not required..for now


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

The problem is then you have to lessen the stress of Furmark at your resolution. You would have to make a custom resolution to take a screenie of GPU-Z and Furmark.

I wish Furmark would display voltages, model of card, and fan speed.


----------



## redechelon

Alright, so I'm gonna stop at 975 / 1375, it's at 1.2v running at 80C at load. Decent?

If I can pick your brains on one more thing... I checked "overclock at startup" but I don't have run afterburner at startup... Does Afterburner have to be open for my settings to stick?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## ghettogeddy

mine will be here Monday

for a lil eyefinity action


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 









mine will be here Monday

for a lil eyefinity action









do those samsung's have display port? if not your gonna need the "active" display port adaptor. last i checked they cost around $100 u.s.. i was very disappointed when i couldn't hook up 3 23-inch monitors with my $20 adaptor.


----------



## mtcn77

Could you put the case behind the monitors? It would be super pro, the counterstrike gosu's position their tourney setups that way. Your setup could take it if there were enough room left for the keyboard and it actually worked imho.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im looking for some input from the other 2 trifire owners. before i go trying a bunch of different drivers this weekend, what have you found to be the best for trifire? it may save me a little time.


----------



## clee413

Hey guys!

Just got my 2nd XFX HD5770.

I have never set up crossfire before. Does this card require a crossfire bridge? If so, how many? I have 1 from my 3870 (old GPU) but I noticed the 5770 did not include a bridge.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jason_B

Back to the top 5







Ask if you want a kombustor run


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


do those samsung's have display port? if not your gonna need the "active" display port adaptor. last i checked they cost around $100 u.s.. i was very disappointed when i couldn't hook up 3 23-inch monitors with my $20 adaptor.


sadly no and i don know jsut hard to find one i ended up finding opne at dell but it would have been nice to be able to pick one up 
http://www.overclock.net/ati/718190-...play-port.html


----------



## darklink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Hey guys!

Just got my 2nd XFX HD5770.

I have never set up crossfire before. Does this card require a crossfire bridge? If so, how many? I have 1 from my 3870 (old GPU) but I noticed the 5770 did not include a bridge.

Thanks in advance


The newer XFX HD5770's use a custom PCB from XFX, not a reference PCB from ATI. This makes them cheaper to manufacture but you also lose out on 3-way crossfire support. This happened to me (just got my second card last week). It's no biggie though. You only need one crossfire bridge to connect the cards anyway.

EDIT: And my newest card didn't come with a crossfire bridge as well. I used the one that came with my first 5770.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im having a problem with msi afterburner. everytime i set the core past 960 with both cards syncronized it locks up and restarts. no problem with only one card. i removed afterburner and downloaded the most current version and it still happens. any ideas?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
im having a problem with msi afterburner. everytime i set the core past 960 with both cards syncronized it locks up and restarts. no problem with only one card. i removed afterburner and downloaded the most current version and it still happens. any ideas?

Some folks are experiencing this with 5870's and 5890's as well... I havent really heard an feasible fix for the problem.


----------



## kkbob33

Sold1 of my 5770s. At the moment I do not need two


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason_B*


Back to the top 5







Ask if you want a kombustor run



























Rules say Furmark or Kombustor, either or is fine so you're back up, except is this for your single XFX 5770, or for your Xfire setup? Also, please tell me what voltage.


----------



## Elblonko

Just got a smokin deal on a 5770, How are you all liking your card so far.

And what kind of percentage increase do you net by running 2 in crossfire? is it worth 160 bucks?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
Just got a smokin deal on a 5770, How are you all liking your card so far.

And what kind of percentage increase do you net by running 2 in crossfire? is it worth 160 bucks?

As I wrote above:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Sold1 of my 5770s. At the moment I do not need two

Let me elaborate. Most games do show a significant improvement with a second card. Some times I saw up to 80% gain by using a second card(not Crysis!!!!)

My reason for selling my second card is that 50-60fps(recent titles on higher settings) is just fine with a single card and in almost all the games I play on a regular basis I get 100s of FPS with just one card.

IMO the consoles are holding games back from using the hardware that's on the market to its full potential. Because games have to be universal across all platforms I believe you will not need more power for around another year and by then......you will probably just have another card.

In the rare circumstance that you play a game that 1 5770 is not enough or you just want higher benchmarking scores, stick with one card and save the money for something else. Unless you have a huge monitor in which case a 5870 would of been a better option in the first place







seeing as a single card solution is usually best because of driver issues [mainly with the newest games & older games such as Rome: Total War(flickering with Xfire enabled)]

my







and good luck

EDIT: Starcraft 2 looks great but the output of new and innovative games pains me. Meanwhile God of War III for PS3 has been sustaining me!!


----------



## Elblonko

Yeah i got the card for 70 dollars, about to buy a 27 inch monitor thou....

So there are known driver issues with the crossfire? hmmm


----------



## CL3P20

xfire + physx GPU = FTW... the games that have most of the Xfire issues will benefit greatly from having a physx GPU... just 1x way to circumvent buggy performance with multi GPU.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I finally took a picture of my crossfire setup. Only a few months late...


----------



## xquisit

I have Revo Uninstaller Pro, and I'm about to uninstall my 9.12s and install the 10.3s. Are these good drivers, should I take a benchmark test in Vantage and see the before and after results?

Which drivers would you guys recommend.. I'm pretty bored, and wouldn't mind overclocking my GPUs and play some BC2 (shame I have a [email protected] 7 year old 17" Dell CRT).

Should I go in safe mode and uninstall my drivers using Revo or would it be OK doing it now?

About the fan curves on MSI Afterburner, what should I try to keep my temps @ when gaming..and GPU usage is high? I want to start monitoring my GPUs and trying to see if overclocking will make a difference on my resolution of game play.


----------



## spinejam

*Attn: Top 5 Guys -- What type of memory chips are on your 5770? (Samsung or Hynix)*

Just curious b/c my XFX 5770 577A-ZNFC @1000c 1400m has Hynix.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


*Attn: Top 5 Guys -- What type of memory chips are on your 5770? (Samsung or Hynix)*

Just curious b/c my 5770 has Hynix.










which model? The launch models had the high-end 5gbps GDDR5, since there was no adequate supply of 4gbps GDDR5. They simply downclocked it.

Which allows for HD58xx type ram clocks









(of course, it's still half the bandwidth of the HD58xx).


----------



## Dilyn

[email protected] now supports 5 series ATi cards?!

What is this?!?!
Downloading now.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


[email protected] now supports 5 series ATi cards?!

What is this?!?!
Downloading now.


not officially. you use the forceGPU ati_r700 flag.

the ppd would be a lither under your E7300, using SMP2 A3.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


not officially. you use the forceGPU ati_r700 flag.

the ppd would be a lither under your E7300, using SMP2 A3.


It's a start at least


----------



## xquisit

Did you guys enable triple buffering in CCC (I want to play BC2 on 1280x1040..cus I'm using a 7 year old monitor)?

I left AA/AF on use app settings, and what should i do with the AA mode: Multi-Sample AA, Adaptive Multi-Sample AA, or Super Sample AA?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Did you guys enable triple buffering in CCC (I want to play BC2 on 1280x1040..cus I'm using a 7 year old monitor)?

I left AA/AF on use app settings, and what should i do with the AA mode: Multi-Sample AA, Adaptive Multi-Sample AA, or Super Sample AA?


Triple buffering was only for OpenGL, I thought?

I just checked, yeah, that's what the name claims...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Triple buffering was only for OpenGL, I thought?

I just checked, yeah, that's what the name claims...


I play cs 1.6 competitively, if it'll make the game look better I will enable it









EDIT: How come my MSI afterburner won't let me change voltages? I have the 10.3b and I uninstalled my 9.12s using Rev Uninstaller Pro. Wierd how my older version of afterburner on the 9.12s let me change it. I tried to save the notepad config files and use the all files technique..but still can't adjust voltages.


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


*Attn: Top 5 Guys -- What type of memory chips are on your 5770? (Samsung or Hynix)*

Just curious b/c my XFX 5770 577A-ZNFC @1000c 1400m has Hynix.


Samsung with some f*ckedup heatsinks on it... dont buy akasa ram heatsinks.. they are too small...


----------



## Insanor

Ordered a second XFX 5770


----------



## mtcn77

Check this out: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_22956_marks
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_22647_marks
Crossfire gone beyond 80+, identical scores.


----------



## ghettogeddy

question that you guys may be able to answer and no one has brought to my attentipon during my display port adapter search.

so the active displayport to dvi adapter is $115 give or take before tax and shipping.

a 2nd xfx 5770 is $169 before shipping and tax
could i just spend the extra money and do eyefinity off 3 dvi 2 on one card 1 on the other and also gain cf?


----------



## CL3P20

pretty sure eyefinity only works with the display port for the center screen...


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


Samsung with some f*ckedup heatsinks on it... dont buy akasa ram heatsinks.. they are too small...











Thanks for the reply! Could you do 1430mem w/o the ramsinks and be stable?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


question that you guys may be able to answer and no one has brought to my attentipon during my display port adapter search.

so the active displayport to dvi adapter is $115 give or take before tax and shipping.

a 2nd xfx 5770 is $169 before shipping and tax 
could i just spend the extra money and do eyefinity off 3 dvi 2 on one card 1 on the other and also gain cf?


unfortunately no. i tried that one too. only 2 will work as a standard split screen, the third would be blank.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


*Attn: Top 5 Guys -- What type of memory chips are on your 5770? (Samsung or Hynix)*

Just curious b/c my XFX 5770 577A-ZNFC @1000c 1400m has Hynix.


I have Samsung memory, and these heatsinks (more rounded ones)(Bo Punk recommended them):










I put them on the backside of my card and the VRMs, they don't fit on the front side's memory.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


Thanks for the reply! Could you do 1430mem w/o the ramsinks and be stable?


 Im running Hynix.. and sinks or not, my mem is only stable to ~1380mhz for benching.. and 1370mhz. Mem clocks for these cores, are partially related to the I/O bus in the core... some cores are just better.. = higher mem clocks regardless of the type/quality of the RAM on the PCB.


----------



## mtcn77

Akasa should fit front side.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


I have Samsung memory, and these heatsinks (more rounded ones)(Bo Punk recommended them):










I put them on the backside of my card and the VRMs, they don't fit on the front side's memory.


Do they help at all?


----------



## billy z

As per Bo_punk, I put the Zalmans on the backside RAM and on the 9 frontside smaller chips. I lapped the processor cooler and used AS 5, then I Lapped the 4 Zalmans for the backside and used AS 5 Thermal adhesive. I used the supplied thermal pads for the frontside chips. One Zalman covers 4 of the smaller chips.

My temps are stable and my card overclocks well. 
My GPU did get up to 69c running the Furmark test. 5770 fans on Auto. Case fans on low throughout , Sniper. Ambient 25c.

I achieved 1050/1400 @ 1.299 v . MSI 5770 Hawk. I was afraid to go hotter.


----------



## mtcn77

Push those memories further if you can. They are fully stable if they are able to work.


----------



## cs_maan

How do you guys monitor the temps of your VRAM, GPUZ doesn't seem to do it for me, any other methods, just want to make sure my Vram isn't getting too hot with my OC. Also I have Hynix ones if that helps at all.


----------



## mtcn77

You don't need to monitor them, they sink all their heat into the pcb anyway. Just fry those vrams some more







!


----------



## spatchin

I have an xfx 5770 @ 1010/1430


----------



## lsudvm

In with XFX 5770 at 960/1350 with 1.174 voltage.


----------



## Elblonko

Spatchin

Whats your Voltage on that clock? I have my at 950/1350 With stock volts. Wanna see if i Cant hit those temps with my Crossfire.


----------



## Naraski

Just joined due to the help ive found on this forum vs. others, in making my decision to buy a MSI Hawk 5770.

So far so good, i use the Eyefinity setup for triple monitor usage more than gaming, but WoW and bordelands in eyefinity is really an eyeopener.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Diamond 5770 (Reference chip)


----------



## Obakemono

My 2 5770's. Might get a third if Newegg gets them back in stock


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obakemono* 









My 2 5770's. Might get a third if Newegg gets them back in stock

you want one? I am selling a V1 reference Sapphire HD5770.


----------



## Obakemono

PM me w/details. I'll have to check my funds, I just dropped 1200.oo for my surfing computer rebuild and more stuff for my gamer.


----------



## mayford5

I have two 5770's xfired can I be added without pics? I don't think I can currently put up pics. I can add them later if needed.
Thank you
Andrew


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i remember someone asking about fps in bc2 not too long ago. i finally downloaded fraps on this rig. vapor-x 5770 crossfire 960/1350 (i don't game with max oc, trying to prolong the life of these cards) max settings, 8aa,16af, 1920x1080. 72.1 fps average. oh yeah, phenom II 965 @ 4ghz. trifire wasn't engaged. fan speed was at 65% and i didn't get over 59c.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i remember someone asking about fps in bc2 not too long ago. i finally downloaded fraps on this rig. vapor-x 5770 crossfire 960/1350 (i don't game with max oc, trying to prolong the life of these cards) max settings, 8aa,16af, 1920x1080. 72.1 fps average. oh yeah, phenom II 965 @ 4ghz. trifire wasn't engaged. fan speed was at 65% and i didn't get over 59c.


It was me, thanks for sharing! + Rep

Shame.. how I was stable at 1000/1400 (only stayed at these clocks to benchmark, because I too care for my cards and want them to last!) on 9.12s, and when I downloaded 10.3bs and properly uninstalled to 10.3's I got lockups both times when I tried to move a voltage or memory lever on MSI After Burner. Any ideas? Should I just go for the 10.4s? If so where can I get them?


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Do they help at all?

Yep, they made my card more stable, no crashing now.

And I use GPU-Z to monitor the temps of all parts of my graphics card (so does CL3P20).

And just an FYI, here are the settings I can run BC2 on silky smooth:
High
HBAO On
4xAA
8xAF
1440x900
I ran it at stock, and it ran perfectly fine. And when I overclocked the card I realized I could most likely ramp up the settings.

I want to get a 1080p monitor to really give my card/system a push.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mayford5*


I have two 5770's xfired can I be added without pics? I don't think I can currently put up pics. I can add them later if needed.
Thank you
Andrew


Of course you can, but if you want to potentially make it to the top 5 then you need to provide a 3 minute Furmark/Kombuster validation







. By the way what brand are they, that would help, thanks.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

BTW guys, I just ordered some OCZ Freeze so I may be able to ramp up my stable OC.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


BTW guys, I just ordered some OCZ Freeze so I may be able to ramp up my stable OC.


I'll be trying to bump mine up as well after I put some IC7 on my chip







.

Might even post a picture tut for the nubz







.


----------



## Obakemono

What are the FPS peeps here getting in BC2? I run Fraps and get 75-85fps with 4AA. I tried the cards maxed out and they dropped to 65-72fps, did notice it a bit. They are running stock speeds @1680x1050 (23" Acer).


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


What are the FPS peeps here getting in BC2? I run Fraps and get 75-85fps with 4AA. I tried the cards maxed out and they dropped to 65-72fps, did notice it a bit. They are running stock speeds @1680x1050 (23" Acer).


DBAO/Bloom on or off? What AF? Is everything else maxed?


----------



## ablearcher

please remove me









I've already sold them, and ordered a HD5870


----------



## ghettogeddy

got my card in today

playing around with eyefinity on 2 of my 3 displays on CS:S check this **** out lol 













as lang as your up against a wall that has something on the other side or is thin enough you can see right through it


----------



## xquisit

*Here's my validation for 1000/1400 @ 1.225v: *


----------



## mayford5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Of course you can, but if you want to potentially make it to the top 5 then you need to provide a 3 minute Furmark/Kombuster validation







. By the way what brand are they, that would help, thanks.


They are both XFX origianals. I don't have any overclocks just yet. Still at 850/1200 on both. I am waiting for my new case with fan filters on it so I can run my ANTEC 3's on high without too much dust on the inside. I ordered a tempest EVO. Like the style and the little bit of glitz to it. I currently own a 900 But I can't balance out the static pressure so as to not get them completely cover in a thin layer of dust. It almost looks like snow laying on them when I have the fans all the way up. 
Thank you
Andrew


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


It was me, thanks for sharing! + Rep

Shame.. how I was stable at 1000/1400 (only stayed at these clocks to benchmark, because I too care for my cards and want them to last!) on 9.12s, and when I downloaded 10.3bs and properly uninstalled to 10.3's I got lockups both times when I tried to move a voltage or memory lever on MSI After Burner. Any ideas? Should I just go for the 10.4s? If so where can I get them?


im having the same issue with afterburner in catalyst 10.4. i tried 9.12 and 10.1 this last weekend and found afterburner to work properly. 10.2 was a joke, very unstable for me. im gonna keep 10.4 because it fixes the super long load times in bc2. i'll go back to 10.1 for benching.


----------



## Sc4r3d

I put mine into xfire when I got my 2nd card last Friday, and BC2 would do nothing but flicker, so I uninstalled the drivers, reinstalled the drivers, same thing, went to 10.4, uninstalled, reinstalled and finally it started working right, I was going to kill someone if I had 2 cards and couldn't play the BC2, that is the only reason I went with 2 was to get some more FPS... 10.4 worth the upgrade for me, as it was a known issue that you could not xfire in BC2 before the 10.4 "hotfix".


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


I'll be trying to bump mine up as well after I put some IC7 on my chip







.

Might even post a picture tut for the nubz







.


The only reason I don't use IC7 is because it leaves a weird burn mark on the GPU.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
*Here's my validation for 1000/1400 @ 1.225v:*










Updated







. Also if you can manage to squeeze a little more out of the core you would make it on the top 5, just a heads up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayford5* 
They are both XFX origianals. I don't have any overclocks just yet. Still at 850/1200 on both. I am waiting for my new case with fan filters on it so I can run my ANTEC 3's on high without too much dust on the inside. I ordered a tempest EVO. Like the style and the little bit of glitz to it. I currently own a 900 But I can't balance out the static pressure so as to not get them completely cover in a thin layer of dust. It almost looks like snow laying on them when I have the fans all the way up.
Thank you
Andrew

Alright I'll add you and when/if you OC them get that validation up







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
The only reason I don't use IC7 is because it leaves a weird burn mark on the GPU.


I haven't noticed it doing that on GPU's specifically, but it has stained my CPU which I'm not too particularly happy about but as long as its not eating through anything it performs beastly. I agree fully though.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Updated







. Also if you can manage to squeeze a little more out of the core you would make it on the top 5, just a heads up.

Sounds good, +rep for the idea!

*Here's my validation for 1015/1400 @ 1.225v:*










*
it says 1014MHz in FurMark..but GPU-Z + MSI Afturner Burner says 1015MHz*


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Sounds good, +rep for the idea!

*Here's my validation for 1015/1400 @ 1.225v:*










*
it says 1014MHz in FurMark..but GPU-Z + MSI Afturner Burner says 1015MHz*

Well well, look who made it to the top 5







.


----------



## Impagliazzo

Question to single 5770 owners...

I opened GTA:EFLC, expecting to perform better than my previous 8800GT, perhaps even set texture to HIGH, but the performance is poor, very poor, even with the same settings.

I'm using the 10.4a driver... Is it a known issue?

There's nothing wrong with the card, I can play BF:BC2 with 4xAA 16xAF with no problems.


----------



## Jason_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Rules say Furmark or Kombustor, either or is fine so you're back up, except is this for your single XFX 5770, or for your Xfire setup? Also, please tell me what voltage.

This is for my single Sapphire 5770. I maxed it at 1.35V


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Impagliazzo*


Question to single 5770 owners...

I opened GTA:EFLC, expecting to perform better than my previous 8800GT, perhaps even set texture to HIGH, but the performance is poor, very poor, even with the same settings.

I'm using the 10.4a driver... Is it a known issue?

There's nothing wrong with the card, I can play BF:BC2 with 4xAA 16xAF with no problems.


I have no problems i have have everything maxed. Have you got ride of your old drivers?


----------



## LazPacino

ik ordered a vapor x 5770 and it comes tomorrow at 9 o clock my way from holland (i'm in turkey) i'm very interested in the card.. is it the black or blue pcb







the overclock version sticker on it or not.. hahah

i'm stepping from a nvidia to a ati card..,when i own the card ill use driver cleaner to delete and clear all nvidia drivers on my pc and then installing the new ati driver for it..


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LazPacino*


ik ordered a vapor x 5770 and it comes tomorrow at 9 o clock my way from holland (i'm in turkey) i'm very interested in the card.. is it the black or blue pcb







the overclock version sticker on it or not.. hahah

i'm stepping from a nvidia to a ati card..,when i own the card ill use driver cleaner to delete and clear all nvidia drivers on my pc and then installing the new ati driver for it..


Thats probably the best thing to do


----------



## RonB94GT

If anyone is looking for a XFX rev 1 let me know. I replaced with 5850.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im getting 105fps average in bc2 max settings 1920x1080 with trifire. 950/1300.


----------



## rsfkevski

OK...here is another stable OC with my 5770....please update my listing in the OP to 950/1350.


















I'd really like some feedback as to how much voltages these cards can handle...as you can see, I didn't bump it up very much. Keep in mind that I am still on stock cooling, but 86ÂºC (w/fan @ 100%) was the max temps. What temps are considered safe?????


----------



## Impagliazzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


I have no problems i have have everything maxed. Have you got ride of your old drivers?


Are you also using the 10.4a?

I used Driver Sweeper, but only now, after installing without properly removing Nvidia drivers.

When the 10.4 is officially released I'll do a complete clean-up and install it.


----------



## ablearcher

@cs_maan:
ablearcher HIS/Sapphire 850/1200

I'm really sorry, I'm no longer eligable. I've jumped for a HD5870 (ask my sister and her "used" Sapphire HD5770?)


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Impagliazzo* 
Are you also using the 10.4a?

I used Driver Sweeper, but only now, after installing without properly removing Nvidia drivers.

When the 10.4 is officially released I'll do a complete clean-up and install it.

Yes i am


----------



## LazPacino

sorry.., is driver sweeper not enough to clean all nvidia drivers form the pc???

and what do you mean by a complete clean up en installing..?? formatting??


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Sounds good, +rep for the idea!

*Here's my validation for 1015/1400 @ 1.225v:*










*
it says 1014MHz in FurMark..but GPU-Z + MSI Afturner Burner says 1015MHz*

Very hard to believe, wow!

That voltage is very low, but try turning on the AA, and see if it is still stable







.

EDIT:
Dual 5770s, I see, hmmm . . .


----------



## Impagliazzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LazPacino* 
sorry.., is driver sweeper not enough to clean all nvidia drivers form the pc???

and what do you mean by a complete clean up en installing..?? formatting??

I guess it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Yes i am









10.4 Official is out! gogogo


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LazPacino*


sorry.., is driver sweeper not enough to clean all nvidia drivers form the pc???

and what do you mean by a complete clean up en installing..?? formatting??


Shouldnt need to format dude


----------



## LazPacino

@ leon777

so just using driver sweeper is enough to install the ati card form a nvidia...


----------



## DrBrownfinger

10.4 seems to be the way to go with trifire. im getting higher fps than crossfired 5850's. im beating cf 5870's and single 5970's in heaven benchmark with mild oc. only problem is the top card runs at 78c, middle card 70c, and bottom card 58c while gaming. the vaporx fans are pointless with the cards so close to each other.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LazPacino* 
@ leon777

so just using driver sweeper is enough to install the ati card form a nvidia...

Yup should be fine







just double check your files to make sure everything is gone too :


----------



## Bleep

5770= AWESOME although my furmark tests have been jumpy....


----------



## ArxAnjel

Hello everyone!!!!

A month ago you can see i build a super nice water cool system with 2x 5770 sapphire ver. 1 in crossfire. i have been spending a lot of time overclocking & testing my CPU at 3.82 @ 1.40v i'm comfortable with for now. Now it time to overclock my graphics cards. i need to know what is a good overclock number to start out with? What voltage i need to set it at, beside 850/1200 with stock volts?

Thank everyone for your help.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

i have sapphir 5770


----------



## JonnyFenix

OFFICIAL 5770 MEMBER!!! I've recieved my XFX 5770 IN THE MAIL! Check the pics!









Man Best Direct knows how to package some ish!










Y'all know exactly how I'm feeling right now










YEAAAA BOIII!!!










Yea mon, that's my dog, Her name is Kyla and shes a pure breed boxer










In case Action! yea I kno I kno,, I need cable management, but I don't give a what!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

so here's what i have found with these drivers and trifire.
9.12=very poor
10.1=very poor
10.2=very poor
10.3=okay with some games
10.4=good with most games
unfortunately 10.4 doesn't allow the cores to go over 960, at least the way im trying to do it with msi afterburner. also tried amd gpu tool.


----------



## cs_maan

Oh man sorry I've been away from the thread guys, big update coming later today







.


----------



## Mastered

im getting 2 of these.

my question is this (future club 5770 members) is the extra 10$ per card worth it for the
pre over clocked version?

i imagine i wont have problems with oc;ing anyways.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyFenix*


OFFICIAL 5770 MEMBER!!! I've recieved my XFX 5770 IN THE MAIL! Check the pics!

In case Action! yea I kno I kno,, I need cable management, but I don't give a what!


My internet froze.


----------



## cybershark5886

So I just bought this XFX 5770 as an upgrade to my almost 2 year old 512MB GeForce 8500 (for about the same price too). I am expecting a significant increase in performance from this. Can anyone give an estimate of what the factor of performance increase would be when compared to the 8500? I couldn't find out how many stream processors were in the 8500 to compare it to the Radeon 5770. I'm just curious how those two in particular line up against one another. I'd be grateful if anyone could give me any information on that.

Thanks!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cybershark5886*


So I just bought this XFX 5770 as an upgrade to my almost 2 year old 1GB GeForce 8500 (for about the same price too). I am expecting a significant increase in performance from this. Can anyone give an estimate of what the factor of performance increase would be when compared to the 8500? I couldn't find out how many stream processors were in the 8500 to compare it to the Radeon 5770. I'm just curious how those two in particular line up against one another. I'd be grateful if anyone could give me any information on that.

Thanks!


I had an 8500gt. I also had two HD5770









16SP vs 160SP (5 VLIW, so 800ALU total).
128bit GDDR2/3 vs 128bit GDDR5 (double speed)

The 8500gt was barely capable of pushing CoD4 @ 1600x1200 with the lowest settings (multiplayer).

The HD5770, as a single card, merely maxed the game out at 1920x1200, 4xAA, 16xAF.


----------



## cybershark5886

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I had an 8500gt. I also had two HD5770









16SP vs 160SP (5 VLIW, so 800ALU total).
128bit GDDR2/3 vs 128bit GDDR5 (double speed)

The 8500gt was barely capable of pushing CoD4 @ 1600x1200 with the lowest settings (multiplayer).

The HD5770, as a single card, merely maxed the game out at 1920x1200, 4xAA, 16xAF.


Nice! I think I will enjoy this card. Currently I just want it to run Need For Speed Carbon and Cryostasis (which I heard uses PhysX which likes nVidia better - glitchy on ATI? Hope not) at full settings. I haven't even bothered buying nicer graphics games with my current setup. Hopefully this 5770 will future-proof me for the next 2 years.


----------



## SmasherBasher

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2141215

In. Until I get bored in a few weeks and get something else. You have any idea how many of these "clubs" I belong to?


----------



## Nawtheph

There has never been a day where I have regretted the decision to grab two of these cards. They're this generations 8800GT imo. Amazing performance and they scale oh so well. The price is great too. Quite possibly the perfect card.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cybershark5886*


Nice! I think I will enjoy this card. Currently I just want it to run Need For Speed Carbon and Cryostasis (which I heard uses PhysX which likes nVidia better - glitchy on ATI? Hope not) at full settings. I haven't even bothered buying nicer graphics games with my current setup. Hopefully this 5770 will future-proof me for the next 2 years.










Cryostasis is a complete fail at optimization. As a TWIMTBP game, it somehow fails to run well, even on nVidia cards







(Crysis doesn't run well on any GPU, either, but at least it's graphically complex, and looks good).

Physx is nVidia-only, at the moment (especially for Cryostasis).

You need something like a crossfire HD5770, or crossfire GTX260 setup to get within max range of that game.

NFSC will run well (resolution permitting).

Your HD5770 will, depending on your resolution, future-proof for about 6mo-1yr.

But I survived on a 8500gt for about 2 years (HP prebuilt







), so maybe your definition of future-proof is the same as mine once was.


----------



## cybershark5886

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Cryostasis is a complete fail at optimization. As a TWIMTBP game, it somehow fails to run well, even on nVidia cards







(Crysis doesn't run well on any GPU, either, but at least it's graphically complex, and looks good).

Physx is nVidia-only, at the moment (especially for Cryostasis).

You need something like a crossfire HD5770, or crossfire GTX260 setup to get within max range of that game. NFSC will run well (resolution permitting).

You HD5770 will, depending on your resolution, future-proof for about 6mo-1yr.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. I assume the 5770 will at least run Cryostasis though? I mean I'd be happy with 1200x1024 with full/medium detail and no lag (something my 8500 can't even do







), so it doesn't need to be full resolution (my screen can only handle 1600x1200 in any case). If it runs glitchy though that would be a disappointment, but I guess the 5770 is great for just about any other game, so I might be able to count it an acceptable loss.

Quote:



But I survived on a 8500gt for about 2 years (HP prebuilt







), so maybe your definition of future-proof is the same as mine was.


I would think so. I'm someone who likes to have a custom-built performance rig but I'm the "contented" type who is not fanatical about constantly upgrading.







I'm still very pleased with my P5N-E mobo and its overclocking abilities with by C2D E6750, so I think its really been the graphics card holding it back all this time, because, for me at least, my hardware is a beast.







I could use more RAM though.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cybershark5886*


Interesting. Thanks for the info. I assume the 5770 will at least run Cryostasis though? I mean I'd be happy with 1200x1024 with full/medium detail and no lag (something my 8500 can't even do







), so it doesn't need to be full resolution (my screen can only handle 1600x1200 in any case). If it runs glitchy though that would be a disappointment, but I guess the 5770 is good for just about any other game, so I might be able to count it an acceptable loss.


I don't know, actually. I hated cryostasis (came free with my gts250 purchase), but I still installed it.

At 1280x1024, your HD5770 will probably come close to maxing out the game. If your monitor is 21" or smaller, you probably will not see any benefit beyond 2xAA, so toning down the AA settings may help run this game smoother.

The HD5770, at 1600x1200 resoluton, is very capable. It will max out most games, but not all (since most games are designed to work on older/most GPU, or are ported over from consoles - which have very little GPU power).

It will play BC2 at close to max settings (AA off







) at 1600x900, and with HBAO off, it will max out AA, too (I had one HD5770, then got another for xfire).


----------



## cybershark5886

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I don't know, actually. I hated cryostasis (came free with my gts250 purchase), but I still installed it.

At 1280x1024, your HD5770 will probably come close to maxing out the game. If your monitor is 21" or smaller, you probably will not see any benefit beyond 2xAA, so toning down the AA settings may help run this game smoother.

The HD5770, at 1600x1200 resoluton, is very capable. It will max out most games, but not all (since most games are designed to work on older/most GPU, or are ported over from consoles - which have very little GPU power).

It will play BC2 at close to max settings (AA off







) at 1600x900, and with HBAO off, it will max out AA, too (I had one HD5770, then got another for xfire).


Well that's good to know that it should perform decently with that game. At any rate I'm now just waiting for the card to get to me. I just ordered it and opted for the free shipping on Amazon, so they will take their dear old time and probably ship it the full 9 days from now. If all goes well and the new 630W power supply that I also ordered is adequate though I should be up and running with the new hardware in 2 weeks.

Thanks again for your input. Quite helpful.


----------



## spinejam

update:

3dmark06: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13814766



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrBrownfinger

heaven score. these are the settings for the high score thread.
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ark-2-0-a.html
if we all use the same settings its easier to compare performance


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArxAnjel*


Hello everyone!!!!

A month ago you can see i build a super nice water cool system with 2x 5770 sapphire ver. 1 in crossfire. i have been spending a lot of time overclocking & testing my CPU at 3.82 @ 1.40v i'm comfortable with for now. Now it time to overclock my graphics cards. i need to know what is a good overclock number to start out with? What voltage i need to set it at, beside 850/1200 with stock volts?

Thank everyone for your help.


You haven't said if they are v1s or v2s?
The primary method I recommend is that you overclock each card and run occt gpu stress test +error checking option selected. It is great at noticing if it doesn't work.
From my experience my card can run @ 950mhz without any errors. Also my version is a v1 so will be a better memory overclocker having ramsinks on the front and the back(I had some spare). My memories can run at 1475 with precision.
Now the trick is, overclocking the rams increase the temps, but they are more easily kept stable. The gpu however will make you notified about any increase in temperatures since it will keep crashing above 70c if not stable.
When you apply the voltages, there are sweetspots which the cards can keep up with the stock cooling settings. For v1 it is 1.25v(considering I have a 12cm fan sitting on my harddrive helping the cooler), for v2 it is 1.299v.
At 1.25v I manage 1005, but that means more safety at 1ghz imo.
From what I have heard, having 2+ cards make your msi afterburner fan control profiles not working, so I suggest you overclock with the sweetspot voltages I specified to save you some stability benchmarking hassle.


----------



## cs_maan

List updated! If I missed anyone let me know







.


----------



## Insanor

I'm not having much luck with my cards atm.







My new one has a flimsy plastic shroud (screw threads were snapped when I got it), and my old one has started artifacting, flickering pixels. :/


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insanor* 
I'm not having much luck with my cards atm.







My new one has a flimsy plastic shroud (screw threads were snapped when I got it), and my old one has started artifacting, flickering pixels. :/

Sad to hear that, you should probably RMA them, XFX will accept them without a doubt.


----------



## Insanor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Sad to hear that, you should probably RMA them, XFX will accept them without a doubt.


Thanks for the reassurance, I've already sent support tickets for both cards. I'm currently gaming on my new one, with a little bit of tape holding the cooler together lol. Do you know how long the RMA process takes roughly?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Does anyone have this card?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-476-_-Product

I'm trying to get 1Ghz core on this, but I'm having trouble.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insanor*


Thanks for the reassurance, I've already sent support tickets for both cards. I'm currently gaming on my new one, with a little bit of tape holding the cooler together lol. Do you know how long the RMA process takes roughly?


If you send it out Monday (hypothetically) it should take 2 weeks, one week to get there and one week to get it back. Even faster if you get Priority shipping with USPS.


----------



## rheicel

How to join this club? Sorry, no time to read the instructions!


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rheicel*


How to join this club? Sorry, no time to read the instructions!


Ive got my other system with XFX5770


----------



## kilrbe3

Can't take this card much longer..

They are freaking heat magnets, even with 2 120mm on them, in a HAF 932, with a 68F A/C in the house..

Hits almost 90c at 70% in WoW.. how sad.

Bye Ati
Back to green


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Can't take this card much longer..

They are freaking heat magnets, even with 2 120mm on them, in a HAF 932, with a 68F A/C in the house..

Hits almost 90c at 70% in WoW.. how sad.

Bye Ati
Back to green

Sorry to hear that.. I love my CF XFX 5770s @ 1020/1420...


----------



## Insanor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
If you send it out Monday (hypothetically) it should take 2 weeks, one week to get there and one week to get it back. Even faster if you get Priority shipping with USPS.

Ok thanks, I live in the UK - will I have to ship them out to the USA?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Sorry to hear that.. I love my CF XFX 5770s @ 1020/1420...

Well when they started to hit 100c in WoW, that cut the cake right there...

They were just cleaned, dusted and vented out. All that good and awesome stuff. Good cards, but with my first dip in ATi with the 5770 CF set up, Think I'm gonna go out and say... Yea, nothing special. Just w/e mobo supports what....I guess is how ima roll from here on out

Selling the NV board, and the NV card just to get a new ATi board with new ATi cards, was not worth it..


----------



## Insanor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Well when they started to hit 100c in WoW, that cut the cake right there...

They were just cleaned, dusted and vented out. All that good and awesome stuff. Good cards, but with my first dip in ATi with the 5770 CF set up, Think I'm gonna go out and say... Yea, nothing special. Just w/e mobo supports what....I guess is how ima roll from here on out

Selling the NV board, and the NV card just to get a new ATi board with new ATi cards, was not worth it..


I had a slight temperature issue with one of my cards, they're exactly the same except one is version C.0 and the other is C.1. The C.0 card got about 15 degrees hotter than the newer one under load, with same thermal paste and same paste application.


----------



## Impagliazzo

I reported problems running GTA: EFLC maxed in this thread before.

I cleaned ALL driver installations with Drive Sweeper and installed Catalyst 10.4 Official (not the previews) and the performance is day and night, no problems running it, the bad performance before was really weird, not engine lag at all.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insanor* 
Ok thanks, I live in the UK - will I have to ship them out to the USA?

That, I am unsure of. You might have to talk to XFX about that because I don't have any experience RMA'ing outside of the U.S.


----------



## Insanor

I could swap the plastic shrouds on my cards so then I have the good cooler on the good board and the bad cooler on the board that is artifacting. The only difference on the shroud is a sticker with a number on - I wonder if they would notice/mind it has been swapped lol.


----------



## LazPacino

yep i got mine vapor x 5770 yesterday.. the blue pcb version with the leds on it..

i have a asus 400watt psu but its rated at 350watt but it works great.. no reset., no nothing., i tried the games...
grid
tomd raider underworld
test drive unlimited

and a question for you guys.. some hd5770 have the shader run at 720 and others at 800 why is that., how can we fix this..


----------



## mtcn77

Details at page 52.


----------



## kilrbe3

Alright, if you read the past too pages, you'll know what this means;

I ripped out both cards, dusted them, and all. Put one back in, never saw temps go above 60c. Stuttering went away and the sound and the heat, all made me feel better.

Put back in both cards, heat appears again, sound is back, stuttering a little is back.. CF is not there for me.. neither is SLi, think I'm just better off with the best single GPU lol

Anyways, advise to CF 5770 fans, Or to upcoming CF.. Watch the heat, you may say your case is cool and airflow, but these cards heat up like fishsticks when in CrossFire.

I have all this and still say temps hit 100c with CF (on the top card)

HAF 932
(2) 120mm fans blowing onto both cards (cold air straight from the A/C vent)
Antec Spot cool 
A/C set to 68F in the house, around 70F in my room

What does this tell me? These cards arnt the best for cooling in CF. Alone, sure no problem. And some may not have these heat issues in CF, but reading this thread and google, seems the whole 5 series and CF heats up nice and toasty compared to other series.

Hit and pass with ATi from now on









EDIT:

To be exact, the card that gave me 100c and hated me, was..

XFX 5770 (batman) with Hynix memory and was C.0 version


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i had heat problems when i first hooked up the trifire(90c while gaming). fixed it by mounting an ultra kaze 3k rpm fan with shroud on my window. its sits about 3mm above the 3 cards. with the fan set at 2.5k rpm the cards never get over 65c. i set the cards' fan speed at 70%. i think the brick shaped cards would do better as they pull in air from the front of the case not the side of the card and push that air out the back instead of all over everything else.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i had heat problems when i first hooked up the trifire(90c while gaming). fixed it by mounting an ultra kaze 3k rpm fan with shroud on my window. its sits about 3mm above the 3 cards. with the fan set at 2.5k rpm the cards never get over 65c. i set the cards' fan speed at 70%. i think the brick shaped cards would do better as they pull in air from the front of the case not the side of the card and push that air out the back instead of all over everything else.

Yea I have that exact same thing in place, a 120mm fan on my side window blowing onto the card. The card is a (batman) style cooler, but still it heated up like crazy in CF. With fan speeds set to rise 10% every 10c heat rises. Starting at 50c with 50%


----------



## DrBrownfinger

pic


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Can't take this card much longer..

They are freaking heat magnets, even with 2 120mm on them, in a HAF 932, with a 68F A/C in the house..

Hits almost 90c at 70% in WoW.. how sad.

Bye Ati
Back to green



I've tried AS & AS-ceramique on my o/c'ed Asus 5770. The 5770 was running mid 90's in furmark before i switched to AS-ceramique. Now it stays in the low 80's during the same testing. Never had temp issues w/ my xfx 5770. 
__________________


----------



## Nappyman21

Nappyman21 Checking in to join the club, just installed my XFX 5770 yesterday and it's a HUGE upgrade from my 9800GT from a year ago.


----------



## blocparty12

How well does the 5770 game at 1080P guys? I might get one


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blocparty12*


How well does the 5770 game at 1080P guys? I might get one










good. bc2 max settings 1920x1080
1 card=29fps
2 cards=72fps
3 cards=105fps
these are what my cards did on average. i always say why buy one when you can get two at double the cost. crossfire is worth it. you will probably want to upgrade your psu too. ati recomends at least 500w.


----------



## blocparty12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


good. bc2 max settings 1920x1080
1 card=29fps
2 cards=72fps
3 cards=105fps
these are what my cards did on average. i always say why buy one when you can get two at double the cost. crossfire is worth it. you will probably want to upgrade your psu too. ati recomends at least 500w.


Thanks, Repped.


----------



## blocparty12

If I was to buy a new mobo to CF these cards, would the cards be bottlenecked in dual x8/x8 PCI mode?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blocparty12* 
If I was to buy a new mobo to CF these cards, would the cards be bottlenecked in dual x8/x8 PCI mode?

i don't know for sure because i've never tried it. however i have done 16x/8x vs 16x/16x and there was no difference in performance. mine are at 16x/8x/8x right now with no issues.


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone run these crossfire on a 16x/4x board?

I want to go crossfire in the next couple of weeks but I wont have a 16x/16x board for a couple of months when I upgrade to DDR3.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Has anyone run these crossfire on a 16x/4x board?

I want to go crossfire in the next couple of weeks but I wont have a 16x/16x board for a couple of months when I upgrade to DDR3.


i tried it with 2-gtx260 once and i couldn't get the sli working until i put the second card in the 8x slot. i think you would have some problems. you would at least have performance issues imo.

edit-from what i've been reading, 4x will cause a bottleneck. on another note, ati recomends 450w psu for a single card (i thought it was 500w) and 600w for crossfire.


----------



## Bradey

i would agree about the perfomance issues
why don't you get the mobo and ram first then get the gpu later


----------



## DrBrownfinger

is anyone using catalyst 10.5 beta? i found a few sites that have it but i dont trust them. i've read a few comments that say it adds 10fps average to dx11 games. apparently it also fixes the flicker and such with bc2 (i've never had this problem).


----------



## rogue108

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i tried it with 2-gtx260 once and i couldn't get the sli working until i put the second card in the 8x slot. i think you would have some problems. you would at least have performance issues imo.

edit-from what i've been reading, 4x will cause a bottleneck. on another note, ati recomends 450w psu for a single card (i thought it was 500w) and 600w for crossfire.

I would be interested in seeing what these cards will do in a 16x/4x board. I have been thinking about getting a 2nd 5770 to Crossfire since they scale so well. I wonder what the performance difference would be in 16x/4x board versus a 16x/8x or 16x/16x. I am not really in the mood to spring for another motherboard if the performance difference isn't huge. I am just not that hardcore.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

interesting article about pci-e scaling.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...xpress_Scaling


----------



## blocparty12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
interesting article about pci-e scaling.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...xpress_Scaling

Interesting. Even at x4 the card only loses about 5% of its performance, and at x8/x8 it only loses 1-2%.


----------



## Casper123

Count me in!! got a HIS 5770 Egg cooler, and a Sapphire 5770 Egg cooler comming. Waiting on MB to crossfire too. HIS is running at 900/1300 with a vantage score of 10612


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Casper123* 
Count me in!! got a HIS 5770 Egg cooler, and a Sapphire 5770 Egg cooler comming. Waiting on MB to crossfire too. HIS is running at 900/1300 with a vantage score of 10612

Added, plus some other members, welcome to all







.

On a side note...guys as its starting to get warmer, I noticed that my OC became very unstable







, only in TF2 AFAIK. I can play for like an hour before crash, but I can play every other game for as long as I want with no issues...hmmm. I might have to add a GPU block after I get my CPU underwater. Sad day indeed when it first crashed, and I was so happy too.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


interesting article about pci-e scaling.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...xpress_Scaling


Thanks Doc,

I'm still thinking I might go down this path just to see anyway, if it doesn't work I'll just have to wait the same time anyway.

And I am going to grab a new 700w PSU at the same time


----------



## TheWolfe

I've got one with me, and I'll switch out my 9800GTX+ soon. What gaming results should I see? Right now BFBC2 is Med settings are a 1600xsomething resolution. Will the 5770 help much, or is my CPU limiting me too much?


----------



## spatchin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
Spatchin

Whats your Voltage on that clock? I have my at 950/1350 With stock volts. Wanna see if i Cant hit those temps with my Crossfire.

I have voltage set for 1.225 v


----------



## LazPacino

hi all., i have the vapor x 5770 and i downloaded msi afterburner.,

i did a quick OC to it., i came to 956/1300 but i can't go any further., it's locked i think..?? why.. how can you go over the 1000mhz??

and some of you (the most) do a voltage control to it.. onmy vapor x i can't contorl the voltage with msi afterburner.. what is the problem..??


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LazPacino*


hi all., i have the vapor x 5770 and i downloaded msi afterburner.,

i did a quick OC to it., i came to 956/1300 but i can't go any further., it's locked i think..?? why.. how can you go over the 1000mhz??

and some of you (the most) do a voltage control to it.. onmy vapor x i can't contorl the voltage with msi afterburner.. what is the problem..??


this will tell you how to fully unlock afterburner. for voltage control go to settings, general, safety properties click unlock voltage control. then use the link. i have found that 10.3 and 10.4 drivers will not allow you to go over the 960 limit. 
http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html


----------



## LazPacino

thank you for reply.. i did what you said.. but the voltage thing does not unlock..??

and when i open the gpu tool.. and check the voltage section.. it says., this card does not support voltage control..??

can that be true?? i hava the vapor x hd5770 blue pcb with real 800 shader and using catalyst 9.12 from the cd.. (i did the 10.4 but it wont install..:S i dont get is why)

or does the vapor x not support the voltage control tweak??


----------



## DrBrownfinger

maybe its the blue version then. the 3 vaporx's i have are black and i can control voltage.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Can't take this card much longer..

They are freaking heat magnets, even with 2 120mm on them, in a HAF 932, with a 68F A/C in the house..

Hits almost 90c at 70% in WoW.. how sad.

Bye Ati
Back to green

Ok, enough dude.

You are incorrect 100% when it comes to these cards being hot running cards. Even in CF. Your case is not cooled sufficiently, adding side fans is a desperate move for anyone, side fans break airflow.

Only n00bs use side fans, you need proper front to back airflow, mathematically setting up your fans with specific RPM's. For instance, I have 5 fans taking care of my CPU exhaust, with those doing their job you couldn't even tell I had a CPU in my case.

Like this from front to back:

120mm Front case fan -> 140mm 5.25 cage fan > 120mm Front cpu fan -> 120mm Back cpu fan (push/pull) -> 120mm Rear exhaust fan.

My case is a frigging wind tunnel, if yours is not setup like this I suggest doing so. Everything that can have a fan on it that gets hot, should have a fan. I have 2 fans on my Northbridge for god sakes.

Hot components that are cooled passively radiate a ton of heat, and cause hot pockets. 90% of people have hot pockets of air inside their case, and wonder why CF gets soo hot. This is why, put your same cards in my system and that will not happen.

You have a huge case with many spots for hot pockets. I suggest adding more fans. If you really want to be an enthusiast, turn your heat in your house down. 70f is way to hot for an o/c'ed PC on air.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cybershark5886* 
Nice! I think I will enjoy this card. Currently I just want it to run Need For Speed Carbon and Cryostasis (which I heard uses PhysX which likes nVidia better - glitchy on ATI? Hope not) at full settings. I haven't even bothered buying nicer graphics games with my current setup. Hopefully this 5770 will future-proof me for the next 2 years.









There's not a thing you could put in your PC to future proof it. It's at it's limits man. I suggest just saving like $300 and selling your old one for around $300 or so. $600 will get you a decent new box.

Your PC will not be able to play Cryostasis, at all. I have tried on systems like yours and all you get like a 15 fps slideshow. NFS:C however should run fine.


----------



## Insanor

About side fans, I decided to take mine off because I ran some quick tests and found my 5770 ran a couple degrees hotter with the side fan. This is with my HAF 922.

That being said, that card used to get up to around 78c under load and is now failing. My second, newer card maxes out at around 70c under load.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


Ok, enough dude.

You are incorrect 100% when it comes to these cards being hot running cards. Even in CF. Your case is not cooled sufficiently, adding side fans is a desperate move for anyone, side fans break airflow.

Only n00bs use side fans, you need proper front to back airflow, mathematically setting up your fans with specific RPM's. For instance, I have 5 fans taking care of my CPU exhaust, with those doing their job you couldn't even tell I had a CPU in my case.

Like this from front to back:

120mm Front case fan -> 140mm 5.25 cage fan > 120mm Front cpu fan -> 120mm Back cpu fan (push/pull) -> 120mm Rear exhaust fan.

My case is a frigging wind tunnel, if yours is not setup like this I suggest doing so. Everything that can have a fan on it that gets hot, should have a fan. I have 2 fans on my Northbridge for god sakes.

Hot components that are cooled passively radiate a ton of heat, and cause hot pockets. 90% of people have hot pockets of air inside their case, and wonder why CF gets soo hot. This is why, put your same cards in my system and that will not happen.

You have a huge case with many spots for hot pockets. I suggest adding more fans. If you really want to be an enthusiast, turn your heat in your house down. 70f is way to hot for an o/c'ed PC on air.

There's not a thing you could put in your PC to future proof it. It's at it's limits man. I suggest just saving like $300 and selling your old one for around $300 or so. $600 will get you a decent new box.

Your PC will not be able to play Cryostasis, at all. I have tried on systems like yours and all you get like a 15 fps slideshow. NFS:C however should run fine.


i dont want to be called a noob so i will take my side fan off and hook up 2 gas powered leaf blowers to front of my case so i get good air flow. the 5 ultra kaze fans i have aren't loud enough anyway and i've been meaning to make it louder. i guess the side fans are an exception to your saying, everything that can have a fan, should have a fan.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i dont want to be called a noob so i will take my side fan off and hook up 2 gas powered leaf blowers to front of my case so i get good air flow. the 5 ultra kaze fans i have aren't loud enough anyway and i've been meaning to make it louder. i guess the side fans are an exception to your saying, everything that can have a fan, should have a fan.


I said that anything that gets hot should have a fan. Side panels do not get hot. Nor do they have electricity flowing through them, with heat dissipating out the top. Don't misread and then comment bro, not very becoming.


----------



## cs_maan

Guys come on now, lets act mature, I know its getting toasty outside but lets be professional and try and help each other out as best as we can.

If a card is getting that hot in WoW, then there's something wrong with the airflow configuration in the case. Solution would be to add some intake fans and some exhaust fans and definitely clean everything inside the computer as well. There's no need to blame the card itself for something that's having a negative effect on it.

@nexxusty, side panel fans still contribute to the overall airflow within a case, they may seem useless, but imagine having no other fans except for a side panel fan (ie. the 200mm on the HAF), although it doesn't do much, when there's a ton of heat in the case it would still help. The reason it seems useless is because the other fans have a greater effect, thus minimizing the effect of the side panel fan.

So can we please all get along







?


----------



## Bradey

i have my side panels fans 2x120 ducted to just cool my gpu it keeps it very cold


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
Guys come on now, lets act mature, I know its getting toasty outside but lets be professional and try and help each other out as best as we can.

If a card is getting that hot in WoW, then there's something wrong with the airflow configuration in the case. Solution would be to add some intake fans and some exhaust fans and definitely clean everything inside the computer as well. There's no need to blame the card itself for something that's having a negative effect on it.

@nexxusty, side panel fans still contribute to the overall airflow within a case, they may seem useless, but imagine having no other fans except for a side panel fan (ie. the 200mm on the HAF), although it doesn't do much, when there's a ton of heat in the case it would still help. The reason it seems useless is because the other fans have a greater effect, thus minimizing the effect of the side panel fan.

So can we please all get along







?









Side fans do not help. Period. They only help if you do not have a proper setup front-to-back. And they suck in dust to boot. If you put a side fan in my properly configured case it would totally screw the airflow and put me up 5c easy.

Please for god sakes go look at an airflow comparison or something before you spout this crap. Your statement is simply not true.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


Side fans do not help. Period. They only help if you do not have a proper setup front-to-back. And they suck in dust to boot. If you put a side fan in my properly configured case it would totally screw the airflow and put me up 5c easy.

Please for god sakes go look at an airflow comparison or something before you spout this crap. Your statement is simply not true.


Man, I've tried this over and over again, my temps have not once gone above what they normally are, with or without a side fan.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Man, I've tried this over and over again, my temps have not once gone above what they normally are, with or without a side fan.


Haha, tried and tested eh?

These things are annoying I know, try adding a "Midship" fan to your chassis. Right in front of the 5.25 bay, use zip ties or whatever you want to mount it. It helps push airflow along, with fans setup like this the wont be an inch of your case without airflow. Obviously that is how it should be. I will update with a pic ASAP.

It could help ya out. Cheers bro.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nexxusty*


I said that anything that gets hot should have a fan. Side panels do not get hot. Nor do they have electricity flowing through them, with heat dissipating out the top. Don't misread and then comment bro, not very becoming.


hahahaha. BRO? hahahaha. oh. canada. that explains everything.....


----------



## Insanor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Haha, tried and tested eh?

These things are annoying I know, try adding a "Midship" fan to your chassis. Right in front of the 5.25 bay, use zip ties or whatever you want to mount it. It helps push airflow along, with fans setup like this the wont be an inch of your case without airflow. Obviously that is how it should be. I will update with a pic ASAP.

It could help ya out. Cheers bro.

I just did this in fact, this evening. Certainly did help and I now have a use for the fan I bought to use as a side fan, using it on the side just didn't seem to help in my case.


----------



## darklink

I don't have a side panel fan (not even an option on my case) but I did add a 120mm S-Flex (G) fan on the back of my upper HDD cage (check my gallery pics) in my case and that drastically reduced my cards' temps. Before they were easily hitting 80C a piece. Now, even after folding for days on end they don't go over 70C and that's with the ambient room temp going up (been getting warm in NJ).


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nexxusty* 
Haha, tried and tested eh?

These things are annoying I know, try adding a "Midship" fan to your chassis. Right in front of the 5.25 bay, use zip ties or whatever you want to mount it. It helps push airflow along, with fans setup like this the wont be an inch of your case without airflow. Obviously that is how it should be. I will update with a pic ASAP.

It could help ya out. Cheers bro.

I did this when I had my CM690, no need to do it now really, I've got more than sufficient airflow going through my case. No matter what I do at this point won't drop my temps.

Which is why its time to build a CPU loop (which I'm almost done with







. In the future I'll add a rad for my GPU as well.


----------



## xquisit

... You guys I'm confused.. the scout comes with the option to put 2x 120mm fans on the side panel.. Is it worth putting the fan there? Here's a picture to give you an idea:



















Sexy cards









Original PCB is the correct term right? or is it reference (can someone clue me in) ;]


----------



## cs_maan

Its reference







, and it might make a small difference if any at all since you have an Xfire setup, I'd try it with some fans that don't cost much, like Yate Loons if you're not sure whether its worth it or not.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


Its reference







, and it might make a small difference if any at all since you have an Xfire setup, I'd try it with some fans that don't cost much, like Yate Loons if you're not sure whether its worth it or not.


Do reference cards usually OC the best?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Do reference cards usually OC the best?


Rumor has it that yes they do because the manufacturer/re distributor didn't change the PCB layout or any of the parts on it. Honestly though, I think non reference OC's just as good.


----------



## Bradey

on the scout the side fans help
make a custom duct to force the air into the cards


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


on the scout the side fans help
make a custom duct to force the air into the cards


not so great with modding


----------



## Bradey

use a plastic cup, cut it so it is a little bit lager that the fan hole, cut the width so it will fit between the two, cut the top half off , tape it on

have th larger end of the cup at the hole so the shape will help to force the air in


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


use a plastic cup, cut it so it is a little bit lager that the fan hole, cut the width so it will fit between the two, cut the top half off , tape it on

have th larger end of the cup at the hole so the shape will help to force the air in


I do want my computer to look classy =\\ I know I lack a lot of woodshop/welding skills, but I would much rather spend $$ and go WC...since 5770s don't really need to be WC'd.. I'll stick with 1 or 2 side panel fans as intake... just doesn't make sense having 4 intake, 2 exhaust..hmm


----------



## Bradey

rember that the gpu are exuast
you could paint the cup


----------



## Jayrock

Side fans do help in certain situations (crossfire, active cooling vrm sinks or exposed gpu sinks, etc). Saying not having direct airflow right onto your gpu is like saying you don't need a cpu cooler fan because your case flow is good. Case flow is to expel hot air so it doesn't sit in your case. Putting a fan DIRECTLY on something provides _active_ cooling to specific parts. Sometimes people need it, sometimes not. Don't say it is "useless", please.

It is like putting a memory cooler on, strapping a fan to your NB, using a spotcool, etc.

Anyhow... back on topic... I'm a new 5770 vapor x owner. Was waiting for something more quiet and using less power than my gtx 260 w/o a real performance loss. Found it!


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayrock*


Side fans do help in certain situations (crossfire, active cooling vrm sinks or exposed gpu sinks, etc). Saying not having direct airflow right onto your gpu is like saying you don't need a cpu cooler fan because your case flow is good. Case flow is to expel hot air so it doesn't sit in your case. Putting a fan DIRECTLY on something provides _active_ cooling to specific parts. Sometimes people need it, sometimes not. Don't say it is "useless", please.

It is like putting a memory cooler on, strapping a fan to your NB, using a spotcool, etc.

Anyhow... back on topic... I'm a new 5770 vapor x owner. Was waiting for something more quiet and using less power than my gtx 260 w/o a real performance loss. Found it!


Well said







Good choice of card


----------



## singh_shady

got hold of a Asus 5770 1gb recently.
Version 1 pcb







does 1400mhz on mem easyyy

very happy with it.

just installed the EK FC5770 waterblock, will post results asap.

p.s. add me to the club pleaassee


----------



## singh_shady

take a look insde the EK FC5770:


----------



## singh_shady




----------



## singh_shady

Highest stable OC so far: 
1120mhz core 
1400mhz mem

GPUZ Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7fhrr/

updated with furmark 3:00 min validation










this is one fastttttt card, loving this 5770. with good cooling they fly.


----------



## Casper123

dam nice OC, wow and i thought my 925/1325 oc was decent...just wow. what do you get in vantage with that OC?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *singh_shady*


Highest stable OC so far: 
1120mhz core 
1400mhz mem

GPUZ Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7fhrr/

updated with furmark 3:00 min validation










this is one fastttttt card, loving this 5770. with good cooling they fly.


Wow!








What are you voltages? Congrats on making it to top 5 also







.


----------



## Perry

Ouchie.

My first time overclocking the card and something in CCC corrupted to the point where I could only see my desktop for about 5 seconds before the screen went grey and then to a no signal. Strange.

I had to boot into safe mode, disable CCC at start up, uninstall it and reinstall it.

Come to find out my 5770 doesn't support voltage modifications either. I should have gone with the Asus CuCore. 









Out of curiosity, if I check the sensors tab on the newest version of GPU-Z it shows my core and memory frequency extremely low while the main tab shows the correct clocks. GPU Clock Tool also shows the same clocks. Any ideas?


----------



## singh_shady

just scrape 12k gpu score in vantage with my oc.


----------



## spinejam

please update cf #'s! tx!











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Casper123

well got my HIS 5770 to 950/1400 with fan at 100% and folding on it right now, max temps are 54C


----------



## Bradey

drop you fan speed to 60-80 there will be a point where the temp makes does not change with the fan speed and it will reduce the noise and make the fan last longer


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


well got my HIS 5770 to 950/1400 with fan at 100% and folding on it right now, max temps are 54C


Damn you I can only get 930/1340


----------



## Jras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


well got my HIS 5770 to 950/1400 with fan at 100% and folding on it right now, max temps are 54C


If i go any higher than 1000/1300 my temps start to exceed 75c. I plan on rigging up another fan to cool the ram this weekend, let see how far it can go!!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


... You guys I'm confused.. the scout comes with the option to put 2x 120mm fans on the side panel.. Is it worth putting the fan there? Here's a picture to give you an idea:



















Sexy cards









Original PCB is the correct term right? or is it reference (can someone clue me in) ;]











i realize this probably wouldn't do much for your cards but this is how i set up my cm storm scout side fan. 120x38 ultra kaze with 120x25 shroud. idle temps on all 3 cards-29c. 2 hours of gaming top card 65c max middle card 68c max bottom card 58c max at 920/1350 70%fan speed on cards. very poor pic, sorry. yes its zip tied. top front fan-ultra kaze, bottom front fan 90cfm r4, rear fan ultra kaze, top fan 140mm stock, megahalem 2 ultra kaze. all of my grills are cut out as well for max air flow.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
If i go any higher than 1000/1300 my temps start to exceed 75c. I plan on rigging up another fan to cool the ram this weekend, let see how far it can go!!

I have an apache 12cm sflow blowing right perpendicular to the blower fan, still 1050mhz is not stable. The problem is the gpu block and no compatibility for hd4890's old block how unlucky for me.


----------



## Porter_

howdy everyone, just joined the forum







. picked up a single XFX 5770 yesterday at best buy, haven't had a lot of time to play with it. i'm impressed so far. after just a little bit of messing around i've got it clocked at 1000/1445, stock volts (1.200) _[edit: turns out 1.200 is not stock volts







]_


----------



## DefiedV

*Can someone please inform me if there is any 5770's available besides the ASUS CuCore & the MSI Hawx that supports voltage control. * I need to buy them new from an e-tailer not used. The ASUS Cucore does not support eyefinity and the MSI's are too expensive to X-fire. I will be buying 2 5770s or a single 5850. Bios flashing is fine, but where can I gut a reference 5770 new from a storefront. THANKS


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


*Can someone please inform me if there is any 5770's available besides the ASUS CuCore & the MSI Hawx that supports voltage control. * I need to buy them new from an e-tailer not used. The ASUS Cucore does not support eyefinity and the MSI's are too expensive to X-fire. I will be buying 2 5770s or a single 5850. Bios flashing is fine, but where can I gut a reference 5770 new from a storefront. THANKS


vapor x does with msi afterburner


----------



## Shev7chenko

My Diamond reference 5770 supports voltage control with Afterburner.


----------



## LazPacino

hi all..

my vapor x does not support the voltage control.. (or I don't know how to do that with some settings or something)

anyway..

I did a quick overclock and set it to rightly at 1003/1401.,

I cant control the voltage so i think this is the stock voltage or maybe not i dont know..??

but he clocks verryy good









here's a pic..


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefiedV*


*Can someone please inform me if there is any 5770's available besides the ASUS CuCore & the MSI Hawx that supports voltage control. * I need to buy them new from an e-tailer not used. The ASUS Cucore does not support eyefinity and the MSI's are too expensive to X-fire. I will be buying 2 5770s or a single 5850. Bios flashing is fine, but where can I gut a reference 5770 new from a storefront. THANKS


XFX, I can change the voltage on mine via Afterburner.

PS. Update coming tomorrow guys







, been a little busy working this weekend. Insulating a basement is not fun (not my own).


----------



## PCSarge

well i must post to join!
i am posting GPU-Z and proof that its actually in my system
and a pic of the tiny H50 pump keeping my i5 [email protected] under full folding load at 55C hottest core








this is an XFX 5770 XXX Edition


----------



## Strangg1

Form submitted to join. Though, I've increased clock/mem settings since I've sibmitted it. I'm currently seeing how far I can take the card and be stable.

Currently at 1000/1400 @1.250.

~S


----------



## cs_maan

List updated, members added, everyone welcome!!


----------



## cs_maan

So after 2 weeks of having a stable OC (gaming + benches + stress tests), for some reason it has now become unstable. I played TF2 and for some reason my game would crash and when I restarted I'd get artifacting on the main screen, like little pink squares in places.

Restarting the computer fixes that usually, but I now think that I might have to add my 5770 to my upcoming loop in order to satisfy its hunger for vrm cooling.


----------



## vlayza

Hi guys! I'm from Serbia, and I just can't find MSI Hawk to buy. I wanna buy Vapor-x 5770, but new revision with blue PCB has no voltage control. Is Vapor-x still good to buy, or I should go to some reference models (less than 10â‚¬ price difference). Thanks!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vlayza* 
Hi guys! I'm from Serbia, and I just can't find MSI Hawk to buy. I wanna buy Vapor-x 5770, but new revision with blue PCB has no voltage control. Is Vapor-x still good to buy, or I should go to some reference models (less than 10â‚¬ price difference). Thanks!

Reference is usually the preferred 5770, but Vapor-x is by no means a bad thing either. So its really up to you, just ask yourself if you plan to heavily OC or just keep it casual?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
So after 2 weeks of having a stable OC (gaming + benches + stress tests), for some reason it has now become unstable. I played TF2 and for some reason my game would crash and when I restarted I'd get artifacting on the main screen, like little pink squares in places.

Restarting the computer fixes that usually, but I now think that I might have to add my 5770 to my upcoming loop in order to satisfy its hunger for vrm cooling.

has you ambient temp gone up?


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
has you ambient temp gone up?

It did during the days I found out I was unstable, since then its gone down though, quite a lot because the weather is cold.


----------



## TJ241

Hey everyone. Had a question about my ASUS EAH5770. Been trying to overclock the thing to 1000/1400 at least (oh do I wanna break that 1ghz







) , but I just can't seem to get past 900/1300 @1200mV. Any higher speeds, even with voltage adjustments, give me artifacts within 5 seconds of starting test. Card runs at 62*C at load in games, tops out at 74*C in furmark.

I'm using MSI Afterburner to make the OC attempts and voltage changes, though got 900/1300 with ATI OverDrive and originally stock voltage (or at least I thought, but settings produce artifacts @ 1.125v, though this voltage is stable with 850/1200.) Testing for artifacts with ATITool.

Weird thing I notice is that in GPU-Z, the VDDC always reads 1.0000V no matter what the voltage is set at. Is this normal???

Can anyone provide any advice on where to go from here? I saw someone with an ASUS card in the OP with some crazy OC numbers, and just dont understand how my card and his can be so different.

Rig's in sig.

(Also, I'm kinda new to OC'ing. Will I be able to keep whatever settings I have on the first card if I crossfire it? I had 2 of them linked up, but discovered one had a bent/broken voltage cap, and am waiting to hear back from ASUS on a resolution. I eventually will get my 2nd card back and don't know if I'll have to start all over again!)

Including a pic of the busted card


----------



## iAligator

I have the XFX 5770 O.C. @ 900/1300. Do you guys increase the voltage at that clock? If so, by how much?


----------



## TJ241

Afterburner is registering 1200mV at those speeds. I've been trying something different and im not 100% sure, just been using the scan for artifact feature in ATITools, but i think i'm getting close to a stable OC at 950/1320, @1.225v it took 2 minutes for ATITools to start finding artifacts, temps staying at 65*C or below.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


That is going to be a HUGE upgrade man.


BS man... u know wut a HUGE upgrade is? a Pentium 4 531 to a core i7 860....


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TJ241*


Hey everyone. Had a question about my ASUS EAH5770. Been trying to overclock the thing to 1000/1400 at least (oh do I wanna break that 1ghz








) , but I just can't seem to get past 900/1300 @1200mV. Any higher speeds, even with voltage adjustments, give me artifacts within 5 seconds of starting test. Card runs at 62*C at load in games, tops out at 74*C in furmark.

I'm using MSI Afterburner to make the OC attempts and voltage changes, though got 900/1300 with ATI OverDrive and originally stock voltage (or at least I thought, but settings produce artifacts @ 1.125v, though this voltage is stable with 850/1200.) Testing for artifacts with ATITool.

Weird thing I notice is that in GPU-Z, the VDDC always reads 1.0000V no matter what the voltage is set at. Is this normal???

Can anyone provide any advice on where to go from here? I saw someone with an ASUS card in the OP with some crazy OC numbers, and just dont understand how my card and his can be so different.

Rig's in sig.

(Also, I'm kinda new to OC'ing. Will I be able to keep whatever settings I have on the first card if I crossfire it? I had 2 of them linked up, but discovered one had a bent/broken voltage cap, and am waiting to hear back from ASUS on a resolution. I eventually will get my 2nd card back and don't know if I'll have to start all over again!)

Including a pic of the busted card


no 2 cards can ever be the same.. some are the ****ty overclockers like my 4670 and some can go far beyond and rape the 5870s at stock in their sleep


----------



## TJ241

Well, seems like my gpu memory doesn't like to go over 1300. Once I dropped it back there, I was able to raise the core clock to 960 before needing a voltage boost, and bringing it up to 1.225v seems to have made that speed stable. Am currently testing 965 and beyond! =P


----------



## mtcn77

Use occt, you will be informed better about how stable the gpu is at variable speeds. Enable error checking to see what is going on.


----------



## spinejam

to reach 1000c 1400m, you guys will probably need to crank-up the voltage. Start w/ ~ 1.225v - 1.25v and keep an eye on the temps. My asus card needed a reapply of tim b/c my temps were originally hitting mid 90's in furmark. Now it hits mid 70's in furmark and is rock-solid stable.


----------



## Insanor

Sorted out my Crossfire setup now, not OC'd them yet though.


----------



## Karasu

I see everyones Furmark screens reading that the MSAA= 0x

Right now, I'm running through my OC and I'm currently at 900MHz clock and 1200MHz memory.

However whenever I run furmark even when I set the dropdown to NONE, it still shows in the test that my MSAA is set to 4x @[email protected] my temps hit 71C max like that at 3minutes.

How do you set the MSAA to stay at 0x?

I apologize but I'm new to OC'ing in general. I appreciate any help


----------



## Porter_

is using Kombustor (provided with afterburner) a good stress test? i see most people are using furmark.


----------



## Fredy

Kombustor is Furmark, just with an MSI logo.


----------



## Insanor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karasu*


I see everyones Furmark screens reading that the MSAA= 0x

Right now, I'm running through my OC and I'm currently at 900MHz clock and 1200MHz memory.

However whenever I run furmark even when I set the dropdown to NONE, it still shows in the test that my MSAA is set to 4x @[email protected] my temps hit 71C max like that at 3minutes.

How do you set the MSAA to stay at 0x?

I apologize but I'm new to OC'ing in general. I appreciate any help










By any chance do you have AA forced in CCC?


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insanor*


By any chance do you have AA forced in CCC?


Nevermind, I rechecked Use application settings that didn't work at first, then I chose to return settings to default and put the rest back to how I had them before resetting and its good.
0x now :]
Thanks.







Onward!

EDIT: Overclocked, so far everything seems good no signs of artifacting as far as I can see.
My Visiontek 5770 1GB Running stable at 960MHz core and 1300MHz memory at stock voltages of 1200MHz

Filled the form for the 5770 club to be added.

Also the validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uyy7c/



















I'm considering pushing it further at a later date just for kicks :]


----------



## cs_maan

Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know, I encountered a little setback with setting up my loop so I'm probably going to updated a little later this week. Just bear with me while I get that done and I'll be back on my feet updating and adding and stuffs.


----------



## Bradey

hi,
i am about to get a 2nd 5770
could any body help me in here
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post9349502
thanks


----------



## Jyr

Hey guys.

Got a Sapphire V1 from Newegg, an open box unit.

1040/1450 @ 1.31v. I have NO idea why someone would return it.







Takes 1.33v for 1050 though, which is pretty annoying because 1050 is a prettier number.


----------



## XtachiX

so i've been messing around with my xfx 5770 and i have come to over clock it and have it at most stable for me at 942/1443
gpu validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ucvn9/


----------



## Elblonko

I have 2 xfx 5707's in crossfire. With MSI afterburner I have them stable at 950/1375 on stock voltage. When running tests I stable out at 60C.

Can I take the voltage higher with these temps? If so what is the best incriments to go by and what voltage levels do you want to aviod?

Hoping to get the most out of these cards without frying them or greatly reducing their life spans.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
I have 2 xfx 5707's in crossfire. With MSI afterburner I have them stable at 950/1375 on stock voltage. When running tests I stable out at 60C.

Can I take the voltage higher with these temps? If so what is the best incriments to go by and what voltage levels do you want to aviod?

Hoping to get the most out of these cards without frying them or greatly reducing their life spans.

Yes you should be able to up the voltage just creep it up like you would with a cpu. 90s / when it starts artifacting under load is when you want to back it off.

In terms of max voltage somewhere between 1.28 and 1.31 I think are pretty established as the norms. I havent heard a difinitive conclusion. Should be good under 1.3. Keep it at or under 1.285 if youre worried about it. Id double check but those numbers should be about right.


----------



## Elblonko

+rep thanks for the info

Alright ill keep it under 1.285 and 85C load temps as a safe rule of thumb

Just finished my core i5 testing, have a 3.8ghz stable clock at CPU 1.318 IMC 1.20. In order to get a stable 4.0ghz I'm forced to push alll the way to 1.4v which im not comfortable running 24/7 even if my cpu stays under 50C.







guess i didnt get the golden chip. Hopefully the GPU's treat me better


----------



## Horsemama1956

Sold my 5770 and will be picking up a 5830 next Thrusday. Just a little too underpowered now, need an extra boost without paying 300+ for a 5850.

I got to play around with one on a similar system and at stock it was a good deal faster then my 5770 at 1000/1400. Overclocked it was a joke, much faster. I figure I'll stick with the 5830 until the refresh and see if it's worth upgrading or going crossfire.

The only crappy thing is I have to play the SC2 beta at low(atleast its native res) settings on my onboard 4200HD for a week. It looks worse then the original like that.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
Sold my 5770 and will be picking up a 5830 next Thrusday. Just a little too underpowered now, need an extra boost without paying 300+ for a 5850.

I got to play around with one on a similar system and at stock it was a good deal faster then my 5770 at 1000/1400. Overclocked it was a joke, much faster. I figure I'll stick with the 5830 until the refresh and see if it's worth upgrading or going crossfire.

The only crappy thing is I have to play the SC2 beta at low(atleast its native res) settings on my onboard 4200HD for a week. It looks worse then the original like that.

or instead you could have gone crossfire 5770 for another 150-170 and had better performance than a 5850 and equal performance to a 5870. my trifire setup out performs 5970's and it cost $100 less. i can even best crossfire 5870's in some benchmarks and those will run you $800. a co-worker has crossfire 5870's and i get higher average and max fps in bc2 max settings than him. dont hate on the the 5770's. i wont even get into power consumption. oh yeah; i do it with the cards at 900/1300. it yeilds the best results. i've gone as high as 1000/1400, but it doesn't do as good for some reason. bottleneck perhaps.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


or instead you could have gone crossfire 5770 for another 150-170 and had better performance than a 5850 and equal performance to a 5870. my trifire setup out performs 5970's and it cost $100 less. i can even best crossfire 5870's in some benchmarks and those will run you $800. a co-worker has crossfire 5870's and i get higher average and max fps in bc2 max settings than him. dont hate on the the 5770's. i wont even get into power consumption. oh yeah; i do it with the cards at 900/1300. it yeilds the best results. i've gone as high as 1000/1400, but it doesn't do as good for some reason. bottleneck perhaps.



Wow, defensive over some video cards? Yeah let me add another 5770 and have crossfire on my Non-crossfire motherboard. I guess those come free?

I sold the 5770(which I didn't pay for) and am getting the 5830 for 140 out of my pocket. If anything I'll see how the refresh perform and crossfire the 5830's if the refresh isn't all that great in comparison. WHen Ihave more money.

I really enjoyed the 5770, but it's underpowered. A lot of people are coming to this conclusion now. I tried the 5830 on a system similar to mine and it performed a good deal better, so I decided to get one. The performance I was seeing didn't reflect the crappy performance seen in the reviews at all.


----------



## Elblonko

Having trouble OCing with MSI afterburner, Im currently at 950/1375 on my crossfire. Since afterburner wont let me go above 950, I found a guide on how to disable the limiter. Go into the CFG file and change the value from 0 to 1. When I do this even without changing a my OC settings as soon as i hit apply I crash.

When i change the value back to 0 it works just fine again. Any ideas?


----------



## Giac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


Having trouble OCing with MSI afterburner, Im currently at 950/1375 on my crossfire. Since afterburner wont let me go above 950, I found a guide on how to disable the limiter. Go into the CFG file and change the value from 0 to 1. When I do this even without changing a my OC settings as soon as i hit apply I crash.

When i change the value back to 0 it works just fine again. Any ideas?


what brand 5770 do you have? if your card is non reference that could be the problem


----------



## Elblonko

I have an XFX 5770


----------



## XtachiX

in the msi afterburn are you able to see the voltage control? (or play with it?)


----------



## Elblonko

Yes I am


----------



## XtachiX

did you try to increase the voltage just a bit when you go over 950?
i have mine on stock voltage running at 942/1443 (i cant change my voltages though)


----------



## Elblonko

Yeah I have toyed with it, just shoots it right back down when i hit apply


----------



## XtachiX

maybe you took the voltage up too high? sounds pretty weird =/


----------



## Elblonko

Yeah not sure, my volts have never been above 1.26v but it just keeps reseting my sliders....


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


Yeah not sure, my volts have never been above 1.26v but it just keeps reseting my sliders....



are you running CCC as well as afterburner? i only use AB b/c CCC would always screw w/ my settings.


----------



## Jras

Right now im stable at 1000/1300, but i want to try pushing higher. What would net the most gain, pushing the core clock or the memory clock higher?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


Wow, defensive over some video cards? Yeah let me add another 5770 and have crossfire on my Non-crossfire motherboard. I guess those come free?

I sold the 5770(which I didn't pay for) and am getting the 5830 for 140 out of my pocket. If anything I'll see how the refresh perform and crossfire the 5830's if the refresh isn't all that great in comparison. WHen Ihave more money.

I really enjoyed the 5770, but it's underpowered. A lot of people are coming to this conclusion now. I tried the 5830 on a system similar to mine and it performed a good deal better, so I decided to get one. The performance I was seeing didn't reflect the crappy performance seen in the reviews at all.


sorry, didn't mean to come off rude or anything. i guess i am a little defensive of the 5770. your right, 1 5770 is underpowered if you want to run max settings on pretty much any newer game. i haven't read any 5830 reviews so i cant comment on that. so you got ride of the 5770; at least you stuck with the red team!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


Having trouble OCing with MSI afterburner, Im currently at 950/1375 on my crossfire. Since afterburner wont let me go above 950, I found a guide on how to disable the limiter. Go into the CFG file and change the value from 0 to 1. When I do this even without changing a my OC settings as soon as i hit apply I crash.

When i change the value back to 0 it works just fine again. Any ideas?


what driver's are you using? i've found 9.12 and 10.1 to work when going over 950. 10.2,10.3, and 10.4 dont seem to let me go over 950 with crossfire or trifire. haven't tried it with 1 card. maybe give 9.12 or 10.1 a try, they scale well in crossfire if i remember correctly. on another note; i found using ati overdrive to oc my memory clock seems to allow me to take it higher. with msi afterburner 1385 is tops with stock voltage but with overdrive i can set it at 1425 with stock v's. i checked msi afterburner gpu monitor while gaming and it showed all 3 cards at 1425. also i cant go over 950 core with afterburner (stock v's) without artifacts or lock ups, but i can go to 960 with overdrive no prob. not sure what any of this means, just a confusing observation atm.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


Right now im stable at 1000/1300, but i want to try pushing higher. What would net the most gain, pushing the core clock or the memory clock higher?


What voltage are you at?

You would see more of a performance gain upping your core click


----------



## XtachiX

so i got around uploading the images and here goes nothing:


----------



## Bradey

your case wiring might need a bit of work


----------



## XtachiX

a bit is not the right word... A LOT! =P


----------



## Bradey

i was being nice


----------



## XtachiX

i know, i didnt mean to be mean, it was a joke
but yeah, it does need lots of work


----------



## Bradey

you weren't mean i took is as a joke

i has another 5770 in da mail

hoo-rah


----------



## CL3P20

installed and ran Kombuster.. 11min run..4x MSAA @ 1105mhz core and 1360mhz mem.








*load temps at 50c..kinda hard to see..its full screen 1680x1050









realized someone here had a higher core clock..so I upped the anty'









*1124mhz core/ 1359.9mhz mem







..26min, MSAA x4, 1680x1050*










**load temps went up 1c from 1105mhz..heh'


----------



## Elblonko

I keep trying but to no avail. Doing a single point by point increase and hitting apply nets me a 960mhz clock. The second I try to apply 961 or higher it jumps right back to 960mhz.

Attached a picture not what the malfunction is. Should I try another OC program? What other programs are as good as afterburner.










Additionally I can pass an hour or so of kumbustion but when i play bcbf2 I get intermittent crashing when OC'd. Stable when not.


----------



## XtachiX

try jumping to 965


----------



## CL3P20

you need to set-> "enable unofficialoverclocking - *1*" in the CFG file


----------



## sendblink23

I'm joining the club(pretty late).... I've got a XFX 5770, don't use it all the time.... I still enjoy using my crappy old 4650 just for fun.. but when I get the sense for intense gaming playing(needing better FPS) then I use it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
your case wiring might need a bit of work

not only that he should *kill/eliminate* those "ide" hardwares he has in there... upgrade them to SATA.. that'll help him for space on the cable management... then zip ties... and it will be very well much organized...


----------



## XtachiX

hehehehe, i'll deal with it when i have the time, as for now i'm under lots of pressure.


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
you need to set-> "enable unofficialoverclocking - *1*" in the CFG file

When I enable that and restart my computer. I open after burner apply settings, Instant computer BSOD. Soon as I set the value back to 0 it works again.....


----------



## XtachiX

maybe the card reached its limits?


----------



## TheBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
When I enable that and restart my computer. I open after burner apply settings, Instant computer BSOD. Soon as I set the value back to 0 it works again.....

You need to Disable ULPS in registry:

Run>Regedit>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\ControlSet 001\\Control\\Class\\{4D36E 968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

You will have 0000 folder, 0001, 0002... Disable ULPS in all folders that have it.



















You need to do this because you have crossfire, and that's problem with afterburner and cf.


----------



## vlayza

I'm going to buy 5770, but I'm in dilemma. I like Hawk, but it's $10 more than Vapor-x. Hawk military components and voltage control (also heard makes less noise and temps), against Vapor-x without voltage control an $10 less. Is Hawk worth this $10? Thanks.


----------



## Insanor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vlayza* 
I'm going to buy 5770, but I'm in dilemma. I like Hawk, but it's $10 more than Vapor-x. Hawk military components and voltage control (also heard makes less noise and temps), against Vapor-x without voltage control an $10 less. Is Hawk worth this $10? Thanks.

I'd say so, yeah.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


When I enable that and restart my computer. I open after burner apply settings, Instant computer BSOD. Soon as I set the value back to 0 it works again.....


 D/L the next newest version of afterburner and try again.. I have had this issue once before and it seemed it was a mismatch between AB and CCC version not getting along. I just installed the new version of AB over the other....all good.


----------



## XtachiX

@ *CL3P20*








me, haha i just understood your system sig


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vlayza* 
I'm going to buy 5770, but I'm in dilemma. I like Hawk, but it's $10 more than Vapor-x. Hawk military components and voltage control (also heard makes less noise and temps), against Vapor-x without voltage control an $10 less. Is Hawk worth this $10? Thanks.

I researched it, thought long about it and just liked the looks of it. I am waiting on newegg to get it back in stock but I have decided on the Hawk.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vlayza*


I'm going to buy 5770, but I'm in dilemma. I like Hawk, but it's $10 more than Vapor-x. Hawk military components and voltage control (also heard makes less noise and temps), against Vapor-x without voltage control an $10 less. Is Hawk worth this $10? Thanks.


It's very much worth it, but I would highly suggest getting some GPU heatsinks for the backside vRAM chips and VRMs. The card overclocks like a beast, and can withstand a lot of voltage.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Done deal.... Egg has em back. I ordered one for now and I will wait for the 2nd


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[EX3]Cobra_XP*


Done deal.... Egg has em back. I ordered one for now and I will wait for the 2nd










Good show!


----------



## Xeizell

I've filled the 5770 form, I can use the sig badge, yes?
Although I haven't done anything yet to my 5770















Maybe soon


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


D/L the next newest version of afterburner and try again.. I have had this issue once before and it seemed it was a mismatch between AB and CCC version not getting along. I just installed the new version of AB over the other....all good.


Just checked the site I have version 1.51 Im going to try the regedit TheBear Posted above.


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBear* 
You need to Disable ULPS in registry:

Run>Regedit>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\ControlSet 001\\Control\\Class\\{4D36E 968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

You will have 0000 folder, 0001, 0002... Disable ULPS in all folders that have it.



















You need to do this because you have crossfire, and that's problem with afterburner and cf.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





















: )

It worked! TheBear you da man. Not only is my system now stable with the Afterburner limiter off I can now hit core clocks over 960mhz.

+rep Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## bahrieinn

Hey guys,

I'm not sure what it was that changed on my computer, but lately when I turn it on, I've been getting an offset post screen where the whole screen is shifted halfway to the right, but once windows loads this corrects itself. Does anyone know what could cause an offset post screen?
Thanks


----------



## Elblonko

An offset POST screen? POST is before your drivers are loaded, so I imagine your first step should be to set bios to default and try to boot, then if that doesnt work flash your bios.

Also checking the manufactures support forum for your specified board might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bahrieinn*


Hey guys,

I'm not sure what it was that changed on my computer, but lately when I turn it on, I've been getting an offset post screen where the whole screen is shifted halfway to the right, but once windows loads this corrects itself. Does anyone know what could cause an offset post screen?
Thanks


I have the same problem. Except my POST is ofset by about 3cm to the left.
Doesn't bother me that much so I just gave up on it.


----------



## TheBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





















: )

It worked! TheBear you da man. Not only is my system now stable with the Afterburner limiter off I can now hit core clocks over 960mhz.

+rep Thank you very much kind sir.

No problem man







I did that for my 5750s, had same problem going over ccc limit....


----------



## kilralpine

Im running a xfx 5770 @ 1000/1350 near stock volts


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilralpine*


Im running a xfx 5770 @ 1000/1350 near stock volts


I just got my crossfire 5770 to 990mhz/1375mhz at stock volts but I can't seem to break 1000mhz I went all the way up to 1.25 volts and i just cant eek out that last 10mhz...... I really wanted to run a 24/7 1000mhz but it doesnt look like I'm very lucky


----------



## bahrieinn

Yeah, I've been ignoring it for a while since it doesn't really affect anything else. It's just disconcerting to think something isn't quite right to cause this to happen. I'm also reluctant to try to troubleshoot it, since it only happens during a power-on and I almost always use sleep/wake, and turning my computer on/off a hundred times to fix this is not exactly fun. (And yes, sometimes I consider troubleshooting a problem to be fun, before it gets frustrating... =x)


----------



## davea50

Top 5? 1065/1400 @ 1.3V. Here is a 3 minute kombuster.


----------



## Elblonko

Just got mine long term stable at 1000/1350 @ 2.74 while in crossfire

got the OC down to 2.5volts now

Proof


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


Just got mine long term stable at 1000/1350 @ 2.74 while in crossfire

got the OC down to 2.5volts now

Proof











Is this water or air? :O


----------



## xquisit

2.5 volts? holy smack!

my reference cards do 1020/1420 @ 1.225v and they don't even get that hot with 34minutes in kombustor.. (air)

up your fan speed, and i hope you mean 1.XXX volts


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
2.5 volts? holy smack!

my reference cards do 1020/1420 @ 1.225v and they don't even get that hot with 34minutes in kombustor.. (air)

up your fan speed, and i hope you mean 1.XXX volts










Yeah 1.237 volts seems to run the most stable for me at the momment have yet to have a crash. Can only seem to hit 1000/1350 when i try to jump the memory up any higher I get instant crash, and to hit the core clock at 1020 it takes me up in volts to 1.27


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


got the OC down to 2.5volts now


that's way too much.. unless you got some extreme water cooling on the gpu


----------



## antipesto93

hey guys







i have a powercolour PCS+ hd5770, the highest stable clocks i can get are 920/1300

does this card have the ability to increase the voltage? are there any software / bios/ pencil mods?


----------



## spinejam

Do you guys register higher temps in kombustor w/ 0=msaa or 4x / 8x?

my results show 0 msaa gives higher temps!


----------



## KZISME

has anyone else had crashing problems with this card I own a XFX Radeon HD 5770


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KZISME*


has anyone else had crashing problems with this card I own a XFX Radeon HD 5770



my XFX HD-577A-ZNFC runs fine w/ o/c in sig.


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey guys.









I got a question. Been wondering about my two XFX 5770 XXX.
Will be still till end of june until I build my new system.

From those of you who own an XFX one with the fan that blows the air out of the back of the case. The first fan I mean. Radial one ?

Well, can those tell me please about the noise and cooling performance of this card ? Idle and load would interest me.

Thanks.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnkspdr* 
Hey guys.









I got a question. Been wondering about my two XFX 5770 XXX.
Will be still till end of june until I build my new system.

From those of you who own an XFX one with the fan that blows the air out of the back of the case. The first fan I mean. Radial one ?

Well, can those tell me please about the noise and cooling performance of this card ? Idle and load would interest me.

Thanks.









*my cards idle @ ~35-38c and load w/ kombustor/heaven2.0 @ ~75-80c*

(cards are quiet up to ~60% fan speed then i can hear 'em over my case fans.)


----------



## pnkspdr

What about the noise ? ^^


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


What about the noise ? ^^


i had the card, only for a day (purcahsed it for a friend)
and its very quiet on low fan speeds (lower than 40) but when it goes high its pretty loud!

now i have a powercolour pcs+, and its very silent, and excellent cooling, same temps as the xfx xxx blower heatsink type.


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KZISME*


has anyone else had crashing problems with this card I own a XFX Radeon HD 5770


I did have crashing problems for various reasons with it, if you go back a few pages you'll see my convo's. Basically I had to change some power saving values in the registry and modify my afterburner .cfg file. Once I did that I was able to OC just fine. Very very stable at 1000/1350 @ 1.237v on air


----------



## PC Gamer

Just got a MSI Hawk 5770, looking forward to overclocking it soon. Here's a pic and it looks pretty bad because my camera didn't have enough battery left to take a pic with flash.


----------



## XtachiX

Ooooooo
CONGRATZ!


----------



## PC Gamer

Thanks!


----------



## godofdeath

i want this card if i ever get a 890 mobo
wish i got the deal someone was selling


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC Gamer*


Just got a MSI Hawk 5770, looking forward to overclocking it soon. Here's a pic and it looks pretty bad because my camera didn't have enough battery left to take a pic with flash.



















***. Why the hell did I go Sapphire, that card looks so badass. lol.


----------



## Zudeo

Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X in CrossfireX


















930/1350 -- Kinda mild oc on em, but they get kinda warm.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
Thanks!









so did you get around installing the card?
did you start oc it?
can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Working on 1000mhz core atm. Got the voltage at 1.26, but I'm going to lower it after finishing the last MSI kombustor test.


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*


Working on 1000mhz core atm. Got the voltage at 1.26, but I'm going to lower it after finishing the last MSI kombustor test.


It will take some fiddling but the 5770's seem to hit and like 1000mhz. My 1000mhz clock is silly stable. Post how your OC goes







im curious.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
It will take some fiddling but the 5770's seem to hit and like 1000mhz. My 1000mhz clock is silly stable. Post how your OC goes







im curious.

is that only the hawx that can make it too 1000?
i have a powercolor HD5770 PCS+
and the most i can get is 925 core









im guessing i would need to increase the voltage to go any high but no voltage control yet...or pencil mods...


----------



## Jras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
is that only the hawx that can make it too 1000?
i have a powercolor HD5770 PCS+
and the most i can get is 925 core









im guessing i would need to increase the voltage to go any high but no voltage control yet...or pencil mods...









I have a HIS 5770 and can hit 1000Mhz on the core, i did have to increase the voltage though.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
is that only the hawx that can make it too 1000?
i have a powercolor HD5770 PCS+
and the most i can get is 925 core









im guessing i would need to increase the voltage to go any high but no voltage control yet...or pencil mods...









Hawks have good cooling and allow voltage change with simply installing Afterburner. You may want to read through the forums and see how others have done it. Your card might just need a bios flash to change the voltage.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


so did you get around installing the card?
did you start oc it?
can't wait to see the results!


Yup I just got the card in. I haven't had a chance to OC it yet, this week has been very busy for me.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

cant voltage control be unlocked in afterburner settings for all cards? i only have experience with the vaporx 5770's. im using the updated 800 stream processor bios (they came with the 720 bs) from sapphire and have no problem just going into ab settings and clicking on unlock voltage control.


----------



## LazPacino

i can neither control the voltage in afterburner., even i've checked the voltage sections in afterburner..


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
cant voltage control be unlocked in afterburner settings for all cards? i only have experience with the vaporx 5770's. im using the updated 800 stream processor bios (they came with the 720 bs) from sapphire and have no problem just going into ab settings and clicking on unlock voltage control.

From what I understand some cards are locked via the bios, so even afterburner cannot up the voltages. However their is a guide somewhere on how to flash your vid card bios and unlock your volts.

As for the hawks being the only card people are hitting 1000mhz on. Far from the truth both my cards are XFX with native bios and they are very stable at 1000mhz. The Hawks does have very nice cooling comparatively though.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
From what I understand some cards are locked via the bios, so even afterburner cannot up the voltages. However their is a guide somewhere on how to flash your vid card bios and unlock your volts.

As for the hawks being the only card people are hitting 1000mhz on. Far from the truth both my cards are XFX with native bios and they are very stable at 1000mhz. The Hawks does have very nice cooling comparatively though.

*...............+1*

(i have my xfx flashed to an asus bios)


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


*...............+1*

(i have my xfx flashed to an asus bios)


Thanks and Goodjob on that OC 1000/1400 My ram just would not push past 1350 for me, I wanted the 1400 so bad but I become unstable time after time.


----------



## snow cakes

seems like these cards a mini beasts


----------



## CL3P20

**For those of you with so-called "inferior" BIOS or XFX revisions..which seems to be having a difficult time stabilizing at 1ghz+ ...

Can you- post your vDDCI voltage as reported by GPU-Z please... both before and after the BIOS flash.. I am looking for the relation in core speeds to vDDCI.. tnx.. +rep for good info*

**for big rep- set GPU-Z to monitor vDDCI max..then game @ high Q settings/resolution or stress test with high Q features..and check reported max..and post results


----------



## spinejam

this is the bios i've used for both of my cards & it works great!

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/6...24.091019.html


----------



## ahmadmz

I have decided to get a 5770. I think it's the best "bank for buck" card for me. My monitor res is 1680x1050.

But i'd like your help to choose which one. From what i have read, the card with the egg-shape HSF is cheaper and a little cooler. I was thinking either visiontek (i read in the forums here that it is cheap at bestbuy) or xfx (lifetime warranty).

So which company should i go with? I'd like to OC it as i can't stand things at stock









First game i wanna try is Bad Company 2.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmadmz* 
I have decided to get a 5770. I think it's the best "bank for buck" card for me. My monitor res is 1680x1050.

But i'd like your help to choose which one. From what i have read, the card with the egg-shape HSF is cheaper and a little cooler. I was thinking either visiontek (i read in the forums here that it is cheap at bestbuy) or xfx (lifetime warranty).

So which company should i go with? I'd like to OC it as i can't stand things at stock









First game i wanna try is Bad Company 2.

one piece of advice: try an get a card where the voltage can be changed! my powercolor card is non reference and the voltage cant be changed, even if you flash the card! - you have to chance of getting to 1000 unless you can overvlot abit


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
**For those of you with so-called "inferior" BIOS or XFX revisions..which seems to be having a difficult time stabilizing at 1ghz+ ...

Can you- post your vDDCI voltage as reported by GPU-Z please... both before and after the BIOS flash.. I am looking for the relation in core speeds to vDDCI.. tnx.. +rep for good info*

**for big rep- set GPU-Z to monitor vDDCI max..then game @ high Q settings/resolution or stress test with high Q features..and check reported max..and post results









Which XFX card are you referring too? Once I changed my power saving options in the registry and unlocked the Afterburner caps my XFX hit 1ghz easy and runs cool with stock heatsinks.


----------



## Bamby

I got the MSI hawk as advised by you guys


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elblonko*


Which XFX card are you referring too? Once I changed my power saving options in the registry and unlocked the Afterburner caps my XFX hit 1ghz easy and runs cool with stock heatsinks.


I dont know of any specifically...I have just read posts in this thread of users complaining of <1ghz clocks with xfx5770... was curious if the BIOS is changing the set vddci limit or not.. this is a "new voltage" for gpu's of latest gen..still experimenting with its effects a bit..and need more info.


----------



## Elblonko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I dont know of any specifically...I have just read posts in this thread of users complaining of <1ghz clocks with xfx5770... was curious if the BIOS is changing the set vddci limit or not.. this is a "new voltage" for gpu's of latest gen..still experimenting with its effects a bit..and need more info.


Gotcha, I'd be curious to see as well, just have to wait till someone with a card of said qualities comes down the shoot. If I get time I might try and flash mine to see if it makes a difference in stability but I dont see getting my better then 1000/1350 @ 2.237 at least in crossfire.


----------



## jameskelsey

Little help please.I have two 22" monitors,one with VGA and one with VGA and DVI. Will a 5770 handle three 22" monitors in eyefinity and do I have to have a display port monitor for my third?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameskelsey* 
Little help please.I have two 22" monitors,one with VGA and one with VGA and DVI. Will a 5770 handle three 22" monitors in eyefinity and do I have to have a display port monitor for my third?

for eyefinity to work one monitor has to be using the displayport on the card. this doesn't mean the monitor has to have the displayport socket though. you will need to get an "active" display port adaptor to use a dvi monitor. remember the term active. if its not around $100 then its not gonna work. i have tried the $30 adaptor and it doesn't work. as far as one card handling eyefinity, it will, not at max settings though. of course i did it with 3 1920x1080 monitors with no oc. i had a noticable fps drop. not unplayable, i just had to take it off max settings(bfbc2). im assuming your 22"s are lower rez so you may be able to turn up the AA. i would only get a hawk, xfx, or sapphire. hawk being the best and coolest looking; even though you cant go trifire with it







.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


for eyefinity to work one monitor has to be using the displayport on the card. this doesn't mean the monitor has to have the displayport socket though. you will need to get an "active" display port adaptor to use a dvi monitor. remember the term active. if its not around $100 then its not gonna work. i have tried the $30 adaptor and it doesn't work. as far as one card handling eyefinity, it will, not at max settings though. of course i did it with 3 1920x1080 monitors with no oc. i had a noticable fps drop. not unplayable, i just had to take it off max settings(bfbc2). im assuming your 22"s are lower rez so you may be able to turn up the AA. i would only get a hawk, xfx, or sapphire. hawk being the best and coolest looking; even though you cant go trifire with it







.


Thanks for the info,1680x1050 is the Res. Might as well buy a monitor with a display port rather then one without and a $100 adapter right? So you think a 5770 will do 5040x1050 on medium settings?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

you will have to adjust the settings accordingly. AA will probably have to be at 0. one thing to remember is 5770's are at their best in crossfire. also last i checked there wasn't a huge selection of displayport monitors out there and the ones that are out there were around $300 on the cheap end. the adaptor might be the way to go.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


you will have to adjust the settings accordingly. AA will probably have to be at 0. one thing to remember is 5770's are at their best in crossfire. also last i checked there wasn't a huge selection of displayport monitors out there and the ones that are out there were around $300 on the cheap end. the adaptor might be the way to go.


Found this.
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=320-8103

http://www.provantage.com/dell-464-1835~7DELL032.htm


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*


Found this.
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=320-8103

http://www.provantage.com/dell-464-1835~7DELL032.htm


cool. i may have to pick up one of those


----------



## XtachiX

so now i'm officially happy with my oc, though i didnt do much but its better than nothing.
i've oc my xfx 5770 to 960/1445, what sucked is that i had to play with the volts. so i set it to 1.225v
sweet card


----------



## Linuxwillrise

got two crossfire


----------



## blocparty12

How does the 5770 handle games such as GTA IV and BFBC2, at 1080p?
Thanks.


----------



## Dilyn

Well at my resolution (1440x900) it can max BFBC2 and get playable frame rates.
Not sure about 1080P though.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blocparty12* 
How does the 5770 handle games such as GTA IV and BFBC2, at 1080p?
Thanks.

I didn't play BFBC2 for long, I only launched it for like 5 minutes. There was the scene where I had to jump off the boat into the water, and once I did that the graphics got choppy. This was with everything on MAX and at 1920x1080.


----------



## Linuxwillrise

has anyone tried the audio in hdmi in these cards my new display has speaker in it, i like my 5.1 audio speakers. but the people down stairs do not and less cable hanging around is never bad thing and i could turn off the on board audio so less work for the motherboard and CPU but does it slow down fps if i do this?


----------



## CL3P20

anyone have luck getting GPUv +1.35v with software yet... AFE lets me scale to 1.5+v... but wont apply ..


----------



## sendblink23

Add me to the list (already sent the *Form)









XFX 5770 @ Stock (850/1200/1.2v)
Print Screen: http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/8...0cpuzstock.jpg

GPU-Z Valid:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3ympe/

Anyways I need some help over here

I'm not sure what drivers do I need to download?

Tested ati.com the latest Catalyst Package Driver... but I've been these days randomly getting garbled screen fragments & random freezes on my OS... since then I decided to uninstall all the ati/catalyst drivers etc.. and just using what Windows 7 installed automatically... since then I haven't had any more crashes or error etc... but I do want to install a driver you guys do recommend

Another thing I also want to overclock to 1000/1400 ... but it won't apply in Afterburner.. it will only let me apply max around 950/1300/1.25v

I tried the regedit... but only 0000 & 0002 had the EnableUPLS... by default 0000 already had "0" in it... 0001 did not have any EnableUPLS inside of it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated... Win 7 x64 - xfx 5770


----------



## XtachiX

i dont think the xfx 5770 will go that high with its normal bios (correct me if i'm wrong)
did you try going to the afterburner install directory and edit the msiafterburner.cfg?
edit it, and find EnableUnofficialOverclocking and set it to "1" (if you haven't already)
then save the file, if you cant save the file then go to this link http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...menu-in-vista/ and take ownership of msiafterburner.cfg then edit the EnableUnofficialOverclocking and save

wish you best of luck, i got mine at 960/1445 at 1.225 stable (6 hours straight gaming =P)


----------



## Drake.L

Is there any benefit of undervolting these cards? I have mine undervolted to 1.024V


----------



## Elblonko

The only benefit your going to see is lower temps, which if your case doesn't have good circulation. might lower the temps of components around the card/cards. Some say it also extends the life of the card but honestly they will be outdated LONG before they stop working.


----------



## onnetz

Hows the saphire Juniper XT? Waiting for mine to arrive. Should be here wednesday.  In a month or two I will get another to keep it company.
It'll be a nice change from a 8400gs.

Edit: version is 100283L


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Is there any benefit of undervolting these cards? I have mine undervolted to 1.024V


i dont think its a good idea, maybe even the stock clocks will be unstable and you might get crashes and stuff
correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## kkbob33

Just picked up an Accelero L2 Pro for $31.09 USD including shipping. Hopefully it solves my heat issues


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

I own a XFX 5770 XXX!


----------



## rocstar96

Hey 5770 owners!

I am planning to get this card in 3 months time (Aug)

My question is, what Company still produces the Reference card? (The One with 2 CF Bridge and more chips on the backplate) And is the best overclocker (that can hit 1GHz Core)?

Cheers!


----------



## XtachiX

hey guys, so i had my oc stable at 960/1445 at 1.225v
so here's my problem now, when i play any game for like 6 hours straight nothing happens, everything works perfectly. But as soon as i start playing crysis 2 minutes in the graphics crashes. so i set it back to stock and it didnt crash, any ideas of what's going on?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
hey guys, so i had my oc stable at 960/1445 at 1.225v
so here's my problem now, when i play any game for like 6 hours straight nothing happens, everything works perfectly. But as soon as i start playing crysis 2 minutes in the graphics crashes. so i set it back to stock and it didnt crash, any ideas of what's going on?

Try bumping the voltage up a bit, then test the game again. Remember that Crysis is very GPU dependent.

Also, XtachiX. I have it undervolted and overclocked to 875C (Didn't really go any further since I got lazy).


----------



## Drake.L

Also, Is 17669 on 3Dmark06 @ 1040/1380 good? I also got 25.6 on the Heaven benchmark.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Also, Is 17669 on 3Dmark06 @ 1040/1380 good? I also got 25.6 on the Heaven benchmark.

Thats a great score.







. Times that by 1.36 and it gives you an "guesstimate" of what you would do with 2 cards. Just an avg number I pulled from looking at single and crossfire scores.







Not exact science


----------



## godofdeath

is the sapphire vapor-x any good in terms of things like oc and cooling?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocstar96* 
Hey 5770 owners!

I am planning to get this card in 3 months time (Aug)

My question is, what Company still produces the Reference card? (The One with 2 CF Bridge and more chips on the backplate) And is the best overclocker (that can hit 1GHz Core)?

Cheers!









Help please?


----------



## Freakn

If your going to over clock your mem on these cards you really need heat sinks on the back, mem thats over clocked too high wont always crash your rig but it will slow everything down to correct the errors, keep the core up as high as you can stable then increase your mem the point just before the mem overclock actually reduces performance.

Somewhere around 1350 is a rough point.

Just my 2c


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is the sapphire vapor-x any good in terms of things like oc and cooling?

i have 3 and they are all stable at 1000/1400. one of them will only go up to 1020/1400, the other 2 have gone as high as 1050/1450. they will stay cool if you dont have them right next to each other. so if you had a mobo with 3 or 4 pci-e slots, you would want to space the cards apart. if i take out my middle card they stay under 60c. my temps jumped 12c when i went to trifire because when the cards are so close to each other the fans are almost useless. oh yeah, voltage control with msi afterburner works with these cards(black not blue with leds)


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Try bumping the voltage up a bit, then test the game again. Remember that Crysis is very GPU dependent.

Also, XtachiX. I have it undervolted and overclocked to 875C (Didn't really go any further since I got lazy).

thanks! i bumped the voltage to 1.237v and the game didnt crash
+rep


----------



## andypc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
installed and ran Kombuster.. 11min run..4x MSAA @ 1105mhz core and 1360mhz mem.








*load temps at 50c..kinda hard to see..its full screen 1680x1050









realized someone here had a higher core clock..so I upped the anty'









*1124mhz core/ 1359.9mhz mem







..26min, MSAA x4, 1680x1050*










**load temps went up 1c from 1105mhz..heh'

How on earth did you pull that off, at such low temps!?
Details please







?


----------



## CL3P20

I have a MCW60 mounted directly to the core [no retention plate used due to bolt spacing]...I have added 6-7x caps to the PCB and have a h/o 90mm fan off a AMD cooler on the VRM's









*1125mhz is a voltage limit, as I have yet to hardmod for GPUv higher than 1.37v


----------



## Vorda

So, does anyone happen to have a list of all the new non-reference (or as we should call it: "cheap reference") cards which still have voltage control?


----------



## andypc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I have a MCW60 mounted directly to the core [no retention plate used due to bolt spacing]...I have added 6-7x caps to the PCB and have a h/o 90mm fan off a AMD cooler on the VRM's









*1125mhz is a voltage limit, as I have yet to hardmod for GPUv higher than 1.37v

That is beautiful







,which brand/model are you using? i would love to see a pic. With such low temps, you have a heck of headway I see you reaching 1200-1250mhz (surpassing the speed of the stock memory lol) with more juice to it.
Good luck.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andypc* 
That is beautiful







,which brand/model are you using? i would love to see a pic. With such low temps, you have a heck of headway I see you reaching 1200-1250mhz (surpassing the speed of the stock memory lol) with more juice to it.
Good luck.

Its a MSI PG1.. heres shot of backside..[these are all output caps 'cept for two] I added 3x input caps to the front of the PCB as well


















in case..









*the bonnie heatercore is the only rad in loop...though I use a Zalman Reserator [stripped of its pump] for passive cooled res.


----------



## andypc

That is very impressive.







Those pipes are extreamly thick, is it a modified hose pipe?, since you are using a car radiator? LOL.
All those caps should withstand alot of abuse from all that volatge.
I still cant get over the fact that you you attached AMD cooler to the card. HAHA







.


----------



## theshadow03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Just picked up an Accelero L2 Pro for $31.09 USD including shipping. Hopefully it solves my heat issues









can you tell me if the l2 pro is better than youre old cooler??


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theshadow03* 
can you tell me if the l2 pro is better than youre old cooler??

I too am wondering this. I checked the thread on 5770 aftermarket cooling and no updates in a week. The reason I am curious is while transporting my rig this morning, the plastic casing on the stock cooler for one of my GPUs snapped. The fan housing is now not attached to one side of the card. Plugging in the PCIe power connector helps to hold the fan housing to the card but I now have 2 pieces on the broken side to hold the fan housing onto the heatsink.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[EX3]Cobra_XP* 
Thats a great score.







. Times that by 1.36 and it gives you an "guesstimate" of what you would do with 2 cards. Just an avg number I pulled from looking at single and crossfire scores.







Not exact science









Thanks







, Multiplying it by 1.36 seems close to scores i've seen so good calculations!

Also, is scoring 18k on 3dMark06 with 1 5770 hard?? What clocks would I need in order to achieve 18k?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i thought 3dmark06 was dead. dx9 right? 3dmark11 will be out sometime this year. unigine heaven is a good one, at least its dx11. good score either way.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i thought 3dmark06 was dead. dx9 right? 3dmark11 will be out sometime this year. unigine heaven is a good one, at least its dx11. good score either way.

Heaven 2.1 was just released and Stone_Giant is good too!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

gonna have to try stone_giant.


----------



## Drake.L

Here is my Heaven v2.1 scores.







No idea if these are good or not.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Here is my Heaven v2.1 scores.







No idea if these are good or not.


if you use the settings on this link it would be easier to tell how good your score is.
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ark-2-0-a.html


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
if you use the settings on this link it would be easier to tell how good your score is.
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ark-2-0-a.html

..its this link here actually-> these are your settings here


----------



## andypc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Here is my Heaven v2.1 scores.







No idea if these are good or not.


LOL, beat you by 0.7 FPS







.

My 5770 is almost identical to your clocks, but my core clock is 10mhz higher.


----------



## andypc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
if you use the settings on this link it would be easier to tell how good your score is.
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ark-2-0-a.html

Here is the result with those setting, it was lag fest lol.


----------



## ardab

Hi everyone,

At the begining I am sory for my english,cause I am foreing(Turk).

I want to ask some questions ,

After 1 mounth I will buy new computer.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2Ghz
GIGABYTE MA785GT-UD3H AMD 785G + SB710 DDR3 1666MHZ HDMI/VGA
Hi-Level 2*2DDR3 1333Mhz Ram
Darc Racer 600W 
Benq 19'' Screen

And I think to buy HD5770...
I want yours benchmark for this games if it is possible.(no overlock please)

Modern Warfare 2 
COD4 Modern Warfare 
COD5 World At war

If anyone send me the bencmarks of this games please write the hole settings like pixel , AA, AF .

Thanks everyone.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

2nd card plus new benchmarks... more tuning to come


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

I am happy with the cards.... till next week


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardab*


Hi everyone,

At the begining I am sory for my english,cause I am foreing(Turk).

I want to ask some questions ,

After 1 mounth I will buy new computer.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2Ghz
GIGABYTE MA785GT-UD3H AMD 785G + SB710 DDR3 1666MHZ HDMI/VGA
Hi-Level 2*2DDR3 1333Mhz Ram
Darc Racer 600W 
Benq 19'' Screen

And I think to buy HD5770...
I want yours benchmark for this games if it is possible.(no overlock please)

Modern Warfare 2 
COD4 Modern Warfare 
COD5 World At war

If anyone send me the bencmarks of this games please write the hole settings like pixel , AA, AF .

Thanks everyone.


I have a 20in monitor. I think my resolution is 1680x1050 with everything on high. MW2 never drops under 90 fps


----------



## ardab

I hope HD5770 is good. I am afraid because I love games with HIGH settings


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardab*


I hope HD5770 is good. I am afraid because I love games with HIGH settings










its good lol, it plays all my games maxed out...havent tried crysis yet, but its a great card!


----------



## ardab

I think crysis is good game but it is not optimized...Because even the best card HD5970 play it 40-60 fps..The crysis isnt nessesary I think.

Thanks for answer.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardab*


I hope HD5770 is good. I am afraid because I love games with HIGH settings










Well which games are you looking to play?


----------



## ardab

Modern Warfare 
Modern Warfare 2 
World At War
COD Black Ops
Specially cod series...


----------



## Horsemama1956

Haha, yeah it will handle the COD games nicely.


----------



## antipesto93

I just got some really cheap mini heat-sinks off ebay for like 3 pounds from china, they do a pretty good job of cooling, they get really hot - which means they are doing their job..of taking heat away from the chips...right?
link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

they are the exact size of the chips and stick on really well

- Powercolour Hd5770 PCS+


----------



## onnetz

Just got mine in the mail today









I was using my sons 9800gt and max fps in kombuster were 19.


----------



## ahmadmz

I got mine a few hours ago!
Waiting for hard drive encryption to finish.. bad time for this


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmadmz* 
I got mine a few hours ago!
Waiting for hard drive encryption to finish.. bad time for this









Thats almost as bad as the scare I got when the monitor had no signal.
Had to switch back to vga with the adapter for it to show up.
Thought I had a doa card at first.


----------



## onnetz

Been trying out a little overclocking on it. This is about max for the core without it freezing up. Stock voltage. Haven't tried to go any higher on the memory yet. It says my system is at 4.2ghz but its actually running 3.8ghz.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5bz8h/


----------



## DrBrownfinger

so for the peeps still thinking about getting a 5770 or those who have one and are thinking of going crossfire; these cards scale awesome in dx11 with 10.4 drivers. this is my heaven 2.0 score with trifire. this score beats all 5850 crossfire, 5870 crossfire, and 5970 scores. also im useing a phenom II [email protected] i've read lots of reviews about the other ati 5000 series cards performance in games and this setup beats out all of the above in fps at 1920x1080 by at least 10fps with 8aa and 16af. these cards cost me $520. 2-5870=$800, 1-5970=$600, 2-5850=who cares, its easy to see what the best bang for your buck is. oh yeah, the cards were at 990/1350 for this score. going higher gives lower scores so far. still finding the sweet spot.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
so for the peeps still thinking about getting a 5770 or those who have one and are thinking of going crossfire; these cards scale awesome in dx11 with 10.4 drivers. this is my heaven 2.0 score with trifire. this score beats all 5850 crossfire, 5870 crossfire, and 5970 scores. also im useing a phenom II [email protected] i've read lots of reviews about the other ati 5000 series cards performance in games and this setup beats out all of the above in fps at 1920x1080 by at least 10fps with 8aa and 16af. these cards cost me $520. 2-5870=$800, 1-5970=$600, 2-5850=who cares, its easy to see what the best bang for your buck is. oh yeah, the cards were at 990/1350 for this score. going higher gives lower scores so far. still finding the sweet spot.

This is why I own two reference 5770s..they are amazing cards.

I have room for only two GPUs, and these should last me until the 6XXX series are released.


----------



## ahmadmz

So I was using kombustor and the max temp went up to 82C! Is this normal?
I made the fan run 100% too. 
I have this card : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-873-_-Product


----------



## andypc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmadmz* 
So I was using kombustor and the max temp went up to 82C! Is this normal?
I made the fan run 100% too.
I have this card : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-873-_-Product

Thats ok, my old 5770 went to 85 in kombustor on stock. After it became faulty i sent it back and replaced with an msi hawk, which doesn't surpass 71 with an overclock.

Increase you fan speed or edit fan the graph in kombustor to something steeper.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


I just got some really cheap mini heat-sinks off ebay for like 3 pounds from china, they do a pretty good job of cooling, they get really hot - which means they are doing their job..of taking heat away from the chips...right?
link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

they are the exact size of the chips and stick on really well

- Powercolour Hd5770 PCS+



















Thanks... Just ordered some off ebay. I am hoping I can fit them underneath my coolers on the Hawks.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


so for the peeps still thinking about getting a 5770 or those who have one and are thinking of going crossfire; these cards scale awesome in dx11 with 10.4 drivers. this is my heaven 2.0 score with trifire. this score beats all 5850 crossfire, 5870 crossfire, and 5970 scores. also im useing a phenom II [email protected] i've read lots of reviews about the other ati 5000 series cards performance in games and this setup beats out all of the above in fps at 1920x1080 by at least 10fps with 8aa and 16af. these cards cost me $520. 2-5870=$800, 1-5970=$600, 2-5850=who cares, its easy to see what the best bang for your buck is. oh yeah, the cards were at 990/1350 for this score. going higher gives lower scores so far. still finding the sweet spot.


*Very nice results!







*


----------



## lion_sta

Sorry to disappoint you, but I have placed some homemade heatsinks and I have checked the temps before and after, no changes at all.
those were not of copper though. Mine were bigger than yours, still.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lion_sta*


Sorry to disappoint you, but I have placed some homemade heatsinks and I have checked the temps before and after, no changes at all.
those were not of copper though. Mine were bigger than yours, still.


how did you check the temps? 
there are no temp probs in the memory chips, so the only temperature you can check in windows is the processor temp, but these are not supposed to core the processor...they are supposed to cool the memory chips.


----------



## TheOcelot

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f7d6w/

Got to 1 GHz







@1.2 volts and its 3Dmark2001 tested and passed.


----------



## XtachiX

are the water blocks for 5770 safe?


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

1x XFX 5770 XXX 1050/1350 1.33v


----------



## Razi3l

My 5770 refuses to go above 1060 on core (BC2) and 1040 (furmark) even though temps are good but memory will hit 1470 (haven't tried anything higher yet). Thinking about switching to i7, and i've already sold one of my 5770s i may get rid of this and get a 5850... i don't know yet. I also saw a 5830 for Â£150ish which is about Â£25 more than a 5770 and Â£30 cheaper than normal 5830s. What do you gues think?


----------



## Snowman1989

I'm already in this club but my card has been changed from Gigabyte to MSI Hawk. Please fix that.


----------



## lion_sta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
how did you check the temps?
there are no temp probs in the memory chips, so the only temperature you can check in windows is the processor temp, but these are not supposed to core the processor...they are supposed to cool the memory chips.

Well, when I open Everest I get the temperature for my DispIO, MemIO and Shader. Isn't MemIO the memory chips? If it is not then is my bad


----------



## cs_maan

Alright guys I updated the list, sorry to have kept everyone waiting I've been a bit busy but this is no longer the case







.

In a little bit I'll go back and look through the past few pages for Furmark validations and update those as well.


----------



## Drake.L

If I want to have my clocks updated, do I use the submission form again??


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


If I want to have my clocks updated, do I use the submission form again??


No, either tell me here, or PM me if I'm not on.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

[EX3]CobraXP MSI Hawks 1000/1300 1.299v this is in crossfire now. thx.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Thank you


----------



## omari79

Hi guys just bought a Gigabyte HD5770 and i would like to join the club and make a link for it in my signature

i suck a URL and link making stuff so can someone give me a ready link to the club so i can add it to my signature? for example ***the HD5770 Club***


----------



## ingkiller1

I just got a Crossfire going with 2 Gigabyte HD5770s and I love it. My clock speeds are 955/1400


----------



## XtachiX

cs maan, could you plz change my gpu clock settings to 960/1445 @1.237v
gpu validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d64aw/


----------



## CODENAME: KILO

Running dual 5770's now. 900/1385 is where I keep them


----------



## Bradey

can i be upgraded to 2 5770's in xfire


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razi3l* 
My 5770 refuses to go above 1060 on core (BC2) and 1040 (furmark) even though temps are good but memory will hit 1470 (haven't tried anything higher yet). Thinking about switching to i7, and i've already sold one of my 5770s i may get rid of this and get a 5850... i don't know yet. I also saw a 5830 for Â£150ish which is about Â£25 more than a 5770 and Â£30 cheaper than normal 5830s. What do you gues think?

im going to say stay with 1 5770, then when you have the money add another one, i hear two 5770's outperform a hd5850, especially when clocked to 1ghz each!


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
im going to say stay with 1 5770, then when you have the money add another one, i hear two 5770's outperform a hd5850, especially when clocked to 1ghz each!

I was already running them in xf but i got rid of one and now i'm thinking of selling this second one too, to get a 5850. I'm not too sure but i think i will get a 5850 it's tempting..


----------



## Bradey

i am thinking of selling my 5770's to get a 5870
it is around the same performance but will cost more


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i am thinking of selling my 5770's to get a 5870
it is around the same performance but will cost more

that would be quite a big performance increase, two 5770's are more like one 5850


----------



## Bradey

http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon...review-test/14
for each review they tested the xfire 5770's were better or the same as one 5870


----------



## DrBrownfinger

http://www.guru3d.com/news/computex-...-to-gfx-cards/
strange. ethernet port on a 5770. im currently testing out a dedicated physx card with my trifire. seems pointless so far. i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


that would be quite a big performance increase, two 5770's are more like one 5850


false. you should read some reviews or better yet actually test these cards(cf5770, 5850,5870, 5970) before you post nonsense. plus having more than one gpu makes your e-peen bigger. proven fact.


----------



## theshadow03

can anyone tell me if i can install an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro on a gigabyte radeon hd 5770 ??thx


----------



## kkbob33

I can say for a fact that you can fit an Arctic Cooling AcelleroL2 Pro on a 5770. I just installed one today

Also, on the subject of crossfire 5770s: I did run 2 for a while and my friend has a 5870 and 2 5770s were basically the same, performance wise, in games that support crossfire. With that being said, If you have the cash for the 5870 then go for it because the performance is more uniform across all games and some older games(_Rome:Total War_, for example) get glitchy.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
false. you should read some reviews or better yet actually test these cards(cf5770, 5850,5870, 5970) before you post nonsense. plus having more than one gpu makes your e-peen bigger. proven fact.

what card are you using for physics?
i am going to try a 8800gtx for my 2 5770


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omari79* 
Hi guys just bought a Gigabyte HD5770 and i would like to join the club and make a link for it in my signature

i suck a URL and link making stuff so can someone give me a ready link to the club so i can add it to my signature? for example ***the HD5770 Club***


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ingkiller1* 
I just got a Crossfire going with 2 Gigabyte HD5770s and I love it. My clock speeds are 955/1400


Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
cs maan, could you plz change my gpu clock settings to 960/1445 @1.237v
gpu validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d64aw/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CODENAME: KILO* 
Running dual 5770's now. 900/1385 is where I keep them


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
can i be upgraded to 2 5770's in xfire

Added/Updated







.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


what card are you using for physics?
i am going to try a 8800gtx for my 2 5770


im using a evga gt240 512gb ddr5. it actually seems to work on batman arkham asylum. i am monitoring all 4 gpus with afterburner. very poor pic, sorry. it does show the 4 gpu's though. had to use a single slot physx card because thats all the room i had left.


----------



## TheOcelot

I still haven't been updated.

1005 mhz core
1352 mhz memory
@1.2v

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2qsh9/


----------



## theshadow03

kkbob33 said:


> I can say for a fact that you can fit an Arctic Cooling AcelleroL2 Pro on a 5770. I just installed one today
> 
> how does the accellero l2 pro behaive?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theshadow03*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I can say for a fact that you can fit an Arctic Cooling AcelleroL2 Pro on a 5770. I just installed one today



how does the accellero l2 pro behaive?


Actually very well.

I am idling at 40C (fan:1500rpm;50%)and load around 60C (fan:2000rpm;100%)under stress tests. Ambient 22C.

This is at stock clocks though. I haven't pushed the card with the new HSF yet.

Very silent. Loudest thing in my case now is the case fans


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Actually very well.

I am idling at 40C (fan:1500rpm;50%)and load around 60C (fan:2000rpm;100%)under stress tests. Ambient 22C.

This is at stock clocks though. I haven't pushed the card with the new HSF yet.

Very silent. Loudest thing in my case now is the case fans









Can we get some pics of it please? Also, did you need to do any modifications to the HSF in order for it to fit on a 5770?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Can we get some pics of it please? Also, did you need to do any modifications to the HSF in order for it to fit on a 5770?

No Mods needed. You may get better temps with stock cooler but I sure didn't. Plus this thing is almost silent. Its only 19.99 at Performance PC

Here is a screen-shot of temps and whatnot.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
No Mods needed. Here is a screen-shot of temps and whatnot.










Is your 5770 the reference design?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Is your 5770 the reference design?

Yes


----------



## Clausenlt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captaindownsyndrome*


has anyone tried the audio in hdmi in these cards my new display has speaker in it, i like my 5.1 audio speakers. but the people down stairs do not and less cable hanging around is never bad thing and i could turn off the on board audio so less work for the motherboard and CPU but does it slow down fps if i do this?



This is a common misconception with the Video card HDMI audio out. The video card is just that a video card it will NOT decode sound!

Even if you send the audio to your monitor speakers with the HDMI cable your MoBo or other sound card still has to decode the audio signal!

Many people do not understand this and it is not clearly explained anywhere like at ATI or AMD etc.

The only thing the HDMI is really good for is sending the new lossless digital sound on Blueray to an outboard audio decoder.

You could hookup to the monitor directly from the MoBo depending on what audio input your monitor has. That is actually a better connection because it does not have to loop it through the video card.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clausenlt*


This is a common misconception with the Video card HDMI audio out. The video card is just that a video card it will NOT decode sound!

Even if you send the audio to your monitor speakers with the HDMI cable your MoBo or other sound card still has to decode the audio signal!

Many people do not understand this and it is not clearly explained anywhere like at ATI or AMD etc.

The only thing the HDMI is really good for is sending the new lossless digital sound on Blueray to an outboard audio decoder.

You could hookup to the monitor directly from the MoBo depending on what audio input your monitor has. That is actually a better connection because it does not have to loop it through the video card.


very few people know this i've found.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clausenlt*


This is a common misconception with the Video card HDMI audio out. The video card is just that a video card it will NOT decode sound!

Even if you send the audio to your monitor speakers with the HDMI cable your MoBo or other sound card still has to decode the audio signal!

Many people do not understand this and it is not clearly explained anywhere like at ATI or AMD etc.

The only thing the HDMI is really good for is sending the new lossless digital sound on Blueray to an outboard audio decoder.

You could hookup to the monitor directly from the MoBo depending on what audio input your monitor has. That is actually a better connection because it does not have to loop it through the video card.


It will send sound out to the monitor though. When I hook my pC up to my computer and don't want to bother with my receiver, the sound works just fine.

My TV doesn't support Dolby or anything like that.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Actually very well.

I am idling at 40C (fan:1500rpm;50%)and load around 60C (fan:2000rpm;100%)under stress tests. Ambient 22C.

This is at stock clocks though. I haven't pushed the card with the new HSF yet.

Very silent. Loudest thing in my case now is the case fans











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


No Mods needed. You may get better temps with stock cooler but I sure didn't. Plus this thing is almost silent. Its only 19.99 at Performance PC

Here is a screen-shot of temps and whatnot.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Yes



Did these help at all?


----------



## SonDa5

I'm going i7-930 soon.


----------



## Bradey

changing gpu?


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

does ne1 know an aftermkt cooler for the 5770?


----------



## Bradey

19.99 at Performance PC
AcelleroL2 Pro

read on the last page


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ro-sham-bo*


does ne1 know an aftermkt cooler for the 5770?


OMG look at my above posts







. Seriously









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


19.99 at Performance PC
AcelleroL2 Pro

read on the last page


yup.


----------



## myselfdg

Hi there, im new arround, and reading posts arround i've found someone who had this "5770 Club" on his signature.
I read the review, and i started reading this thread, till i got to page 5 and o look'd at last page... and i was like OMG 310 pages to go!
So i'll ask without reading the whole thread =p

I have a Sapphire HD5770 Vapor X, and i'm having a few problems with my card. I use CCC for checking gpu temps, and when i'm playing i get temps arround 60-70Âº. I tried enabling the CCC manual gpu fan control, enabling first the Overdrive option. And even if i set the gpu fan @100%, the temp won't come down from 55Âº.
I'm no expert, but i think it's a little bit high temp.
I have an Asus case, and 3 case fans (1xfront 2xrear exhaust).

Hope you guys can help me out, y'all seem like experts =D


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myselfdg*


Hi there, im new arround, and reading posts arround i've found someone who had this "5770 Club" on his signature.
I read the review, and i started reading this thread, till i got to page 5 and o look'd at last page... and i was like OMG 310 pages to go!
So i'll ask without reading the whole thread =p

I have a Sapphire HD5770 Vapor X, and i'm having a few problems with my card. I use CCC for checking gpu temps, and when i'm playing i get temps arround 60-70Âº. I tried enabling the CCC manual gpu fan control, enabling first the Overdrive option. And even if i set the gpu fan @100%, the temp won't come down from 55Âº.
I'm no expert, but i think it's a little bit high temp.
I have an Asus case, and 3 case fans (1xfront 2xrear exhaust).

Hope you guys can help me out, y'all seem like experts =D


Is this 55C idle or load?


----------



## crayzcreationz

ATI RADEON NON AFTERMARKET CARD STOCK COOLER
930 Mhz 
1400Mhz 
Stock Volts
POst PIcture in a bit


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Havent tested it yet but this is what the heat sinks look on the MSI R5770 Hawk. This is what Bo Punk mentioned in his review thread.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

I also have some 4mm height copper sinks coming from China. I am hoping they fit on the bottom mem under gpu heat sinks.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


changing gpu?



Sticking with Xfire HD5770s for awhile.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOcelot*


I still haven't been updated.

1005 mhz core
1352 mhz memory
@1.2v

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2qsh9/


I beg to differ







hehe updated







.


----------



## Koogiking

I'll join the club

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wknrn/


----------



## sharpshoooter82

i am gona get this card soon


----------



## myselfdg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Is this 55C idle or load?


55 idle, 65-70 when load (not too much load, CODMW full @1280x1024, or gta IV).


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myselfdg*


55 idle, 65-70 when load (not too much load, CODMW full @1280x1024, or gta IV).


its gotta be an airflow issue. that case doesn't seem like it has that good of airflow. my vaporx's idle at 30c with ambient at 22c in a storm scout case. i set my fans at 75% when im gaming to keep them under 70c. when i have only 1 card hooked up it doesn't get over 60c. i use msi afterburner to monitor temps.


----------



## myselfdg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


its gotta be an airflow issue. that case doesn't seem like it has that good of airflow. my vaporx's idle at 30c with ambient at 22c in a storm scout case. i set my fans at 75% when im gaming to keep them under 70c. when i have only 1 card hooked up it doesn't get over 60c. i use msi afterburner to monitor temps.


It's kinda strange. With all the case covers on, temps are the same that all covers off (front, left & right covers). I'm planning on getting a new case, but still i think that it should be cooler.
Tell me more about vaporx 5770, what kind of speeds do u have?

Thanks for helping, btw!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myselfdg*


It's kinda strange. With all the case covers on, temps are the same that all covers off (front, left & right covers). I'm planning on getting a new case, but still i think that it should be cooler.
Tell me more about vaporx 5770, what kind of speeds do u have?

Thanks for helping, btw!


that is strange that the temps stay the same with the covers off. whats your ambient temp? as far as the speeds i run mine at, 900/1300 for gaming/24-7 use. i run them like this because when i overclock them really high i get occational lock ups when gaming. and they stay cooler, last longer, lower power bill, etc. 2 of them have been stable at 1050/1450. the other wouldn't go that high. i think if you can get a 5770 stable at 1000/1400 you should have no complaints. i also found that using ccc to oc these cards is much more stable than afterburner, at least up to 960/1400. so good gpu overall, the vaporx cooler doesn't work very good when the cards a sandwiched together like i have them, thats the only complaint.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myselfdg* 
It's kinda strange. With all the case covers on, temps are the same that all covers off (front, left & right covers). I'm planning on getting a new case, but still i think that it should be cooler.
Tell me more about vaporx 5770, what kind of speeds do u have?

Thanks for helping, btw!

It looks like an airflow issue. When you do buy a new case make sure it has a front intake fan too. But also remember that ambient temperatures can also be the cause of high temperatures.


----------



## myselfdg

Im thinking on changing the case, or getting a new (bigger) fan on the side. My room temp it's arround 20-25Âºc. It's winter over here and outside temp rounds -2Âº/10Âº
I don't know. Maybe i should get an air intake from the outside, directly into the gpu =P

I still have stock clocks, 'cause i have a really bad power source. As soon as i get a nice big psu, i'll start looking arround 1000/1400.


----------



## myselfdg

here i have a pic about it.


----------



## Drake.L

I don't think your fans are pushing enough air.. Generally, the smaller fans push less air than bigger ones. If you really want to, try getting a table fan and blow it directly on the 5770, you definitely see temp. differences


----------



## The_Leetard179

what drivers do you guys use?


----------



## myselfdg

I'm using Catalyst 10.4


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

You need cooling? It is is just to run a few benchmarks and do then use one of these

$14 at Walmart. It give you the effect of everything out of the case. We use it when doing suicide air runs. This is air flow!!!!


----------



## myselfdg

Laugh all you want, but there was a time when i wanted to bring my old Celeron 233 (128mb of ram, mother soyo) back to life, and when i started it i got all kind of weird artifacts on the boot screen. I realized that the cooler was stuck, so i got one of thoes, plugged it in and reboot. Work'd like that arround 3 weeks till i went to the store and got a new cpu cooler =P

(i'm sorry about my choppy english, it's not my mother language and i'm not the best speaking it =P)


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179*


what drivers do you guys use?


10.4 is by far the best i've used so far. i haven't really used 10.5 too much cause 10.4 was such an improvement for me. i will be trying 10.5 this weekend for gaming and benching.


----------



## 113802

Just got another 5770 running them both at 960/1300 till the summer


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179*


what drivers do you guys use?


10.4 ftw!

keeps my powerplay #'s @ 157 /300

10.5 jacks 'em up!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179*


what drivers do you guys use?


I'm still on, like, 10.1 I think.
I couldn't get 10.2 to install for the life of me. So I just gave up on it.

I'll download 10.4 from the looks of other posts here though...


----------



## Drake.L

10.4 :d


----------



## Rocket7

Saphire I'm running stock


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Just an FYI...idk if most of you know this but the first score is with Afterburner 1.5.1. The second score is with Afterburner 1.6 beta 5 with the "Force constant voltage" checked off. The settings are exactly the same. With this checked off I went from 129 fps to 140 fps in Canyon Run. Seems to help big time.


----------



## myselfdg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


10.4 ftw!

keeps my powerplay #'s @ 157 /300

10.5 jacks 'em up!


OMG!
What kind of game? i get 160/300 fps @ freecell


----------



## kkbob33

10.5 works fine for me


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[EX3]Cobra_XP*


You need cooling? It is is just to run a few benchmarks and do then use one of these

$14 at Walmart. It give you the effect of everything out of the case. We use it when doing suicide air runs. This is air flow!!!!


NICE FAN SIR!! I prefer the blue!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardab*


I think crysis is good game but it is not optimized...Because even the best card HD5970 play it 40-60 fps..The crysis isnt nessesary I think.

Thanks for answer.


hmm I play crysis exactly around those FPS you have just mentioned with a single 5770 I mostly get 60 but sometimes it drops to around 48.... that sucks that on a 5970 it would be the same avg of a 5770 on that very badly optimized game


----------



## myselfdg

@Jeffro422: LMAO! hahahahahah

@sendblink23: Oke, so i should get arround 50-40 fps on crysis. I never tried it though. I was just kidding though, i found actually kind of funny that games goes over 60 fps, when my screen only works @60hz. I think that should be limitated hehe. But it's just me, i believe that crysis it's really used for benchmarking computers.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

@Jeffro422: Massey fans are the SHiZZeLL!!! We have the silver one a the comp shop for some of the crazy stuff we do. It keeps those temps down on the crazy air runs


----------



## DrBrownfinger

for the record, trifire does not scale well in 3dmark 06. i barely broke 25k in 06. my old best was 23885 with 2 gpu crossfifre. vantage on default high settings with physx truned off-22123. well maybe the vantage score was helped by the trifire a bit. it still doesn't beat some crossfired 5850's i've seen and my main goal is to beat 5850's, 5870's, and 5970's. i don't mention 5830 cause its ther worst choice; $50-$70 more than a 5770, consumes more power than a 5850, and doesn't beat the solo 5770 by enough fps in gaming benchmarks to justify the other cons.


----------



## xquisit

Two Questions:

1).Should I trade my two *reference XFX 5770s (haven't been registered for a new Gigabyte 470 (3 year warranty)?*

2).Can I be dishonest, and still get the double life time warranty on my 5770s? Or will XFX find out?


----------



## 113802

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Two Questions:

1).Should I trade my two *reference XFX 5770s (haven't been registered for a new Gigabyte 470 (3 year warranty)?*

2).Can I be dishonest, and still get the double life time warranty on my 5770s? Or will XFX find out?

2x 5770's are on par with a 5870 and a 470 is on par with a 5850, it would be a downgrade unless you want to SLI.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer* 
2x 5770's are on par with a 5870 and a 470 is on par with a 5850, it would be a downgrade unless you want to SLI.

That's kind've what I'm thinking..

But 5770s are not really on par with a 5870 due to minimum FPS, correct?


----------



## 113802

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
That's kind've what I'm thinking..

But 5770s are not really on par with a 5870 due to minimum FPS, correct?

Yes that is true do to the lower bandwidth but it's still better than a 5850.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*


Yes that is true do to the lower bandwidth but it's still better than a 5850.


I know.. I don't want to drive 1 hour, and downgrade


----------



## 113802

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I know.. I don't want to drive 1 hour, and downgrade










Forget everything I said the 5870 kills 2 5770's since 10.3 drivers.
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/03/...e-performance/


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*


Forget everything I said the 5870 kills 2 5770's since 10.3 drivers.
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/03/...e-performance/


Hmm, maybe I should keep my cards









I didn't know they score that well in BC2









I game at 1280x1040 and I get the same fps with everything maxed, now I know forsure I am being bottlenecked


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Hmm, maybe I should keep my cards









I didn't know they score that well in BC2









I game at 1280x1040 and I get the same fps with everything maxed, now I know forsure I am being bottlenecked









What the hell?!?! 5770 CFX on 1280x1040 res?? :O That's crazy..


----------



## Bradey

i crossfire @ 38xx x 1280 
you need a larger screen for the 2 5770's to beat a 5870. i think it is about 1920 x 1080


----------



## xquisit

I just traded off my 5770s









You can take me off the #5 slot









So sad to go


----------



## SigSauer

I recently played Metro 2033 and wasnt to pleased with the performance only DX9 mode at 1680x1050 was playable for me even with overclocking i doubt it would do much.

So i'm thinking of getting another one but then i would heve to revert back to the stock cooling which sucks







. Does anybody know what cooler i could best use in a crossfire 5770? I have a mATX board so i cant fit more then a dual slot per GPU. I've got a MK-13 at the moment and it works well but it is a tripple slot so i cant fit. Or would a flexible PCIe riser work without losing performance?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I just traded off my 5770s









You can take me off the #5 slot









So sad to go








































RIP xquisit.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I just traded off my 5770s









You can take me off the #5 slot









So sad to go








































buuuuu u Nvidia traitor =P just kidding
As for me I would have sold them and saved a little for a 5970... then later on save more and get 2 of em


----------



## Bradey

hi,
does anybody know if this is referance of will work with watercooling?
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...000101&pid=296


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


RIP xquisit.


Negative, you shall RIP!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


buuuuu u Nvidia traitor =P just kidding
As for me I would have sold them and saved a little for a 5970... then later on save more and get 2 of em


If anything I would've bought a 5870


----------



## Bradey

i am going to get a 5870 if both sell


----------



## HAGNK

Heres mine
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/56fg/

Its a Power color PCS+


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SigSauer*


So i'm thinking of getting another one but then i would heve to revert back to the stock cooling which sucks







. Does anybody know what cooler i could best use in a crossfire 5770? I have a mATX board so i cant fit more then a dual slot per GPU. I've got a MK-13 at the moment and it works well but it is a tripple shot...



TR HR-03 rev. A.

If your CPU heat sink isn't too huge you can set up something like this.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

other than fraps, what else works for recording approximately 2 minutes of game play? i'm looking to prove without a doubt that im getting over 100fps average in bfbc2 with max settings. 58xx and 5970 guys dont believe me. fraps makes it drop to 60fps when i start recording. maybe i have it setup wrong. any thoughts? i have screen shots but they dont show the max settings.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAGNK* 
Heres mine
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/56fg/

Its a Power color PCS+

i have the same card, but games randomly freeze if i go above 920 core


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


i have the same card, but games randomly freeze if i go above 920 core










It probably is unstable at 920 core, try upping your voltage.


----------



## SigSauer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


TR HR-03 rev. A.

If your CPU heat sink isn't too huge you can set up something like this.











No thats not going to fit unfortunatly i forgot to mention it but i also have a microATX tower(P180).


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


other than fraps, what else works for recording approximately 2 minutes of game play? i'm looking to prove without a doubt that im getting over 100fps average in bfbc2 with max settings. 58xx and 5970 guys dont believe me. fraps makes it drop to 60fps when i start recording. maybe i have it setup wrong. any thoughts? i have screen shots but they dont show the max settings.


Yes, use the program that comes with AB.. you can allow it to show FPS. I believe it's called Riva Tuner.

I dare you to press the benchmark button, and what your frames drop









Trust me, I had CF 5770s.. they are great cards, best bang for buck...

but minimum FPS is what makes a game playable...so just remember that!


----------



## HAGNK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antipesto93*


i have the same card, but games randomly freeze if i go above 920 core











maybe its just a dud card?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Yes, use the program that comes with AB.. you can allow it to show FPS. I believe it's called Riva Tuner.

I dare you to press the benchmark button, and what your frames drop









Trust me, I had CF 5770s.. they are great cards, best bang for buck...

but minimum FPS is what makes a game playable...so just remember that!

well thats just it. im getting over 100fps average and i've never gone below 70 with my current gpu oc in bfbc2. hmm. looks like i got 5870 and 5970 beat on minimum fps too. your talking about kombuster, only stress' one card at a time on my system. trust me, i had CF 5770s.. they are great cards, best bang for buck... so i bought a third and it turns out they scale really good in most games. just trying to prove it to a few people who spent alot more money than i did on their 58xx CF or 5970 setups. they were really unhappy when i told them i had it up and running on a corsair hx650 psu! i've since upgraded. best of all, my e-peen has never been bigger!


----------



## rafonemanager

Hello Guys.

I have one XFX 5770 Egg Model BiosModded with one ASUS Unlocked Bios.
But I think that I have problems, the Voltage simply dont change.
In GPU-Z the VDDC never change from 1.000 =/
I Already check the boxes of Voltage Control in MSI Afterburner.

Anyone know what could be the problem?

Thanks

Ps.: With Original Bios the voltage dont change too, and the Clock dont pass 600Mhz in Core, the memory correspond correctly to Over and Under Clock normally using MSI Afterburner. I think the original bios is Crazy. =/

Sorry for the Bad English =D


----------



## bublik1

add me to the club!
i got few days ago a HIS 5770 with the 1 slot edition and only 3 outputs with the blue fan.
clocks at stock 850/1200 idles on 40C LOAD on 62C
with air condition on idles at 32-35C and load at 60-59C


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


It probably is unstable at 920 core, try upping your voltage.


pcs+ has no voltage controll, software or vmod


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SigSauer*


No thats not going to fit unfortunatly i forgot to mention it but i also have a microATX tower(P180).


That photo is set up on a mATX mb.


----------



## SporkofdooM

Add me please! 2 vapor x 5770 in crossfire


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


well thats just it. im getting over 100fps average and i've never gone below 70 with my current gpu oc in bfbc2. hmm. looks like i got 5870 and 5970 beat on minimum fps too. your talking about kombuster, only stress' one card at a time on my system. trust me, i had CF 5770s.. they are great cards, best bang for buck... so i bought a third and it turns out they scale really good in most games. just trying to prove it to a few people who spent alot more money than i did on their 58xx CF or 5970 setups. they were really unhappy when i told them i had it up and running on a corsair hx650 psu! i've since upgraded. best of all, my e-peen has never been bigger!


That's funny,









I too know how well the cards scale, but it's not worth the ugly flickering in BC2.

Sorry, but I owned two 5770s..and I know for a fact my 470 provides better eyecandy.

Times have changed my friend


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I too know how well the cards scale, but it's not worth the ugly flickering in BC2.

no flickering on this end. actually i found that when i run my cards between stock and 900/1300, no flicker(only time i ever consistantly got it was when i played the game at 1000/1350 or higher). 900/1300 is what i use to check my average fps too. im a fan of the gtx470 btw. not trying talk s*** or anything. high end ati on the otherhand.....jk, they good too. just preaching the potential of these cheap gpu's.


----------



## kilrbe3

Anyone have a video / pics on how to remove the fan shroud to replace the TIM on these cards? My 2nd card i think is busted hits 100c instantly after boot up and just idle. But too lazy to RMA and wait.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Anyone have a video / pics on how to remove the fan shroud to replace the TIM on these cards? My 2nd card i think is busted hits 100c instantly after boot up and just idle. But too lazy to RMA and wait.


*lookie:*

http://www.overclock.net/ati/741034-...ml#post9471870


----------



## rafonemanager

The XFX HD 5770 V2 (With egg cooler) have Voltage Control?

This one:


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rafonemanager* 
The XFX HD 5770 V2 (With egg cooler) have Voltage Control?

This one:










If its the one with two crossfire connectors it does.


----------



## bublik1

Hey people, i got a question. does OC my HIS card will void my warrenty? i know changing TIM does, but over clocking will too?


----------



## sendblink23

Anybody selling an XFX 5770 HD-577A-ZNFC ?

I'm finally gonna crossfire, upgrading to another mobo


----------



## antipesto93

dw


----------



## sicarii

hi

5770 user here. i have the crappy sapphire v2 5770 without voltage control and limited oc. lolx

i'll be replacing it though with a msi r5770 hawk .. xP


----------



## ferhat

are these scores good?

3DMark Score
P8841 3DMarks
CPU Score
10826
Graphics Score
8332

core clock 990hmz
memory clock 1332hmz


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


hi

5770 user here. i have the crappy sapphire v2 5770 without voltage control and limited oc. lolx

i'll be replacing it though with a msi r5770 hawk .. xP


Every Sapphire 5770 V2 I know can have its voltage regulated.. are you sure you've done everything right?


----------



## sicarii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hennessy* 
Every Sapphire 5770 V2 I know can have its voltage regulated.. are you sure you've done everything right?

i'm afraid i have. i'm referring to the one with the shell-like shroud with the blue pcb. isn't that the v2?


----------



## Freakn

I too have one of these bad boy's, I can pull 1020/1350 without any additional cooling.

Just bench and game stable, not a fan of furmark and the like


----------



## CL3P20

if you dont have software adjustable GPUv control..then it can be hardmod'd...


----------



## Freakn

Is there a hardmod thats already been tried on these cards?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

well, it looks like im doing a new build. i have 3 of the original black pcb vapor-x 5770's that have voltage control that im gonna sell. these sob's have been fun, but their up for sale. im still a 5770 user without em. dont kick me from the list please. i still have a saphire in reserve


----------



## sicarii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
if you dont have software adjustable GPUv control..then it can be hardmod'd...

really? can you post a link to a guide on how to hard mod my 5770 so i get higher OC's. my sapphire 5770 won't go higher 960Mhz core clock and doesnt have voltage control.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


well, it looks like im doing a new build. i have 3 of the original black pcb vapor-x 5770's that have voltage control that im gonna sell. these sob's have been fun, but their up for sale. im still a 5770 user without em. dont kick me from the list please. i still have a saphire in reserve


how much are u selling each? or all together?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sicarii* 
really? can you post a link to a guide on how to hard mod my 5770 so i get higher OC's. my sapphire 5770 won't go higher 960Mhz core clock and doesnt have voltage control.

I need pics of the PCB with the cooler removed to identify the IC's for mod... so long as its not adjustable in software, Im 100% sure it can be hardmod'd.

*reference 5770's use the L6788A for GPUv control.. see which one you have on there.


----------



## dennis_g

can i join?








on 1.29V


----------



## Djghost454

Count me in on this one. 950/1400.


----------



## sebastianTR

count me i got one 5770


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I need pics of the PCB with the cooler removed to identify the IC's for mod... so long as its not adjustable in software, Im 100% sure it can be hardmod'd.

*reference 5770's use the L6788A for GPUv control.. see which one you have on there.

i take it a powercolor PCS+ cant be hard modded at all?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/P...ages/front.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/P...mages/back.jpg


----------



## Ceadderman

Subb'd.

XFX 5770

If only temporary.


















~Ceadder


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sicarii* 
i'm afraid i have. i'm referring to the one with the shell-like shroud with the blue pcb. isn't that the v2?










thats not V2.
This is:


----------



## DrBrownfinger

so far catalyst 10.6 is better than 10.4 (10.5 not so good, at least for me). its given me a nice bump in vantage and heaven. metro 2033 seemed a little choppy but that maybe because i havent adjusted the settings. i'll try more games today.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I've got an XFX 5770.

And before you kill me, I checked, it has the good PCB. I got it before they went with the cheap crap PCB they have now. Though I'm still thinking maybe Sapphire would have been better...Ah well.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antipesto93* 
*i take it a* powercolor PCS+ *cant be hard modded at all?*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/P...ages/front.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/P...mages/back.jpg

Looks like standard Rev mods to me... cant make out the GPUv control IC# but doesnt look like anything out of the ordinary thats for sure.

PS- your words in bold are blasphemy...please refrain from using them in my presence
















j/k


----------



## DrBrownfinger

10.6 drivers so far
BFBC2-epic fail-longer load times, choppy choppy choppy
metro 2033-epic fail-choppy
really good benchmark scores.
hopefully 10.7 will fix all

has anyone tried using hawks for trifire? im thinking of using a vapor-x and 2 hawks. the vapor x would be in the middle because it has 2 crossfire bridge hook ups.


----------



## theshadow03

Can someone please explain me hot to overclock with the new 10.6 drivers because when i overclock my card with the new diver my card is from 157core/300mem in 2d to 400core/1300mem in 2d my overclock is 900core/1300mem please help..i have the same problem with 10.5 only 10.4 works for me.


----------



## rafonemanager

Hello
Add me in the Club, XFX HD5770 V2 \\o/

I have a question.
How are you doing to change the voltage?
I'm just getting by BiosMod, but I'm losing the functions of PowerPlay. By MSI Afterburner seems that change is not happening, at least in sensors.

Sorry for Bad English.


----------



## Metonymy

Sign me up!

MSI Hawk 5770, currently sitting at 970/1400.


----------



## JonnyFenix

I use 10.6 and have *zero*[/B] problems with it. Everything runs smooth, loads quick, no issues.


----------



## utterfabrication

I'm unsure whether to get a second 5770 or a 1080p monitor? My current monitor is only 17" (1440x900) and I think a second 5770 would probably be wasted, but if I get a bigger monitor my single 5770 might struggle. I don't know to do. . . Choose my destiny.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utterfabrication* 
I'm unsure whether to get a second 5770 or a 1080p monitor? My current monitor is only 17" (1440x900) and I think a second 5770 would probably be wasted, but if I get a bigger monitor my single 5770 might struggle. I don't know to do. . . Choose my destiny.

I only have a single 5770 on a 1080P 24' monitor. It's good enough for minor gaming and HD video viewing.


----------



## shad0wboss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 









"Since there is already a 58XX club and no 57XX club, I figured I would start a place for us 5770 guys. Here I will keep track of our 5770 owners and the feats these cards can perform! Just post with your card maker/clocks and I will keep track the best I can!







" - VcheeZ

A great thankyou to VcheeZ for starting out this club and I wish him the best of luck with his new family









Thanks too to Daney for all his hard work updating the club before cs_maan took over.

UPDATE: You must now use the submission form in order to join the club.

CLUB 5770 VIP LIST








*Top 5 OC's (Single Card)









#1 - CL3P20 HIS 1124/1359.9 @ 1.337v
#2 - singh_shady Asus 1120/1400 @ 1.35v
#3 - keenan XFX 5770 1100/1450
#4 - firestormcomputers MSI 1070/1400 @ 1.35v
#5 - Hennessy Sapphire 1060/1430 @ 1.3v

*Want to get on the Top 5? If so, provide me with a Furmark/Kombustor 3:00 minute validation!*


*

*Single Cards:*
ericeod Asus 5770
Zensou Asus 5770
XAnarchy XFX 5770 @ 960/1445
wolzen Asus 5770
Snowman1989 Gigabyte 5770 @ 950/1400
Spaghetti Monster Sapphire 5770
zaeric19 HIS 5770
savagebunny Sapphire 5770 950/1370
Retoric Sapphire 5770 960/1445
Phaseshift Sapphire 5770
elito Gigabyte 5770
theo.gr 5770
jeffro 5770
keenan XFX 5770 1100/1450
Flux Sapphire 5770 950/1300 @ 1.125v
tangcoral Sapphire 5770
Drake.L Sapphire 5770
brooze113 HIS 5770
ultralord910 PowerColor 5770
stetsonaw Sapphire 5770
Mitchell7 Asus 5770
Raul-7 5770
Camoo 5770
Starman27 5770
Tech-Boy 5770
iSpark 5770
Toonshorty 5770
Xelios 5770
Washingtoneon Sapphire 5770
Azakai Diamond 5770
Sirrush XFX 5770
moins Sapphire 5770
GOTFrog Sapphire 5770
Lee79 5770
Aiemond XFX 5770
MeRcChRiS Asus 5770
T D PowerColor 5770
BradF1979 HIS 5770
liermam XFX 5770
ovyeminem Gigabyte 5770
el gappo Sapphire 5770
kylzer XFX 5770
E_man XFX 5770 960/1400
liermam XFX 5770
qTAP Sapphire 5770
Rampage Jackson XFX 5770
h2k47 Gigabyte 5770
5291Crash Sapphire 5770
crackzattic Sapphire 5770
Biscuits_N_Gravy XFX 5770
Mastiffman Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770
shadowk Sapphire 5770
darklink XFX 5770
♠♠Spade♠♠ Diamond 5770
Tarthal Sapphire 5770
wdlax11 XFX 5770
backhandslap Sapphire 5770
ItsAlive Gigabyte 5770
trexxcrap HIS 5770
Stevinchy XFX 5770
Rizzle MSI 5770
CJRhoades Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770
Logical Civilian XFX 5770
dragonxwas Sapphire 5770
Rinja XFX 5770
Daney Asus 5770
IdPlease MSI 5770
Volvo Asus 5770
nexxusty Gigabyte 5770 1025/1400
Dilyn Sapphire 5770
kpo6969 Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770
bengore XFX 5770
Swoosh19 Sapphire 5770
Humble Pie PowerColor 5770 950/1200
mikeml HIS 5770
Liselotte Asus 5770 850/1200
eseb1 HIS 5770 850/1200
rtop2 Asus 5770 950/1400
bootscamp XFX 5770 850/1200
bluecraze Sapphire 5770
maximus20895 Sapphire 5770
Bunneh Sapphire 5770 940/1360 @1.125v
muledeer XFX 5770 1050/1400 @1.25v
Richenbals HIS 5770 900/1300
dp28688 XFX 5770
gamer11200 Sapphire 5770 850/1200
amstech XFX 925/1390
The_Indian Sapphire 850/1200
Visceral Asus 1003/1371 @ 1.287v
Kjekse XFX 850/1200
xShishy Asus 950/1400
IntelConvert XFX 850/1200
ovyeminem Gigabyte 960/1375 @ 1.274v
TheOcelot XFX 1005/1352 @ 1.2v
XtremeKh XFX 850/1200
J0z3 XFX 850/1200
xz1817z Sapphire 850/1200
Jammo2k5 XFX 950/1435
Renesis_8 Sapphire 910/1300 @ 1.125v
fassasome HIS 849/1200
MagnoRoX XFX 850/1200
Blooddrunk XFX 850/1200
Thamko Sapphire 960/1445 @ 1.125v
Jura55ic XFX 850/1200
JEmmaB 945/1345 @ 1.125v
camocamel Sapphire 990/1375 @ 1.225v
NavS XFX 850/1200
Starbuck5000 Sapphire 850/1200
fenwaypark04 XFX 850/1200
SgtSpike XFX 850/1200
Giac XFX 955/1300
IamWedge Sapphire 850/1200
YangerD Sapphire 850/1200
ryboto XFX 850/1200
Jrice00 Asus 850/1200
MoMurda HIS 850/1200
linkin93 XFX 850/1200
Eur0-5isu Asus 850/1200
xBISHOPx Sapphire 850/1200
voodoo861 XFX 850/1200
Theory XFX 850/1200
SFaznSpEEdSTeR XFX 850/1200
The.Hollow XGX 850/1200
smokinson Sapphire 850/1200
[email protected] Sapphire 850/1200
BeOtCh XFX 850/1200
smokinson Sapphire 850/1200
Dradien XFX 1000/1401 @ 1.35v
DJEndet XFX 960/1375 @ 1.125v
Freaknbp Sapphire 850/1200
Zig-Zag XFX 850/1200
kuri Sapphire 850/1200
Laughingman123 XFX 1000/1200 @ 1.35v
Open Up & Say Ahh Sapphire 850/1200
rockr69 XFX 1025/1450 @ 1.2v
BradleyKZN Diamond 850/1200
Sim40 XFX 960/1325 @ 1.125v
chiron MSI 960/1200 @ 1.2v
qisoed XFX 950/1200 @ 1.125v
Sparkster83 Sapphire 960/1300 @ 1.125v
princedwi Sapphire 1001/1391 @ 1.2v
chillgreg Sapphire 850/1200
Leon777 HIS 900/1300 @ 1.35v
i7Stealth1366 XFX 850/1200
TagUrToast Sapphire 1000/1200 @ 1.125v
ShadowFire Sapphire 960/1350 @ 1.125v
Speedma11229 Asus 850/1200
Cilraaz XFX 850/1200
b0klau XFX 850/1200
Emu105 XFX 950/1400
mecanic07 XFX 960/1315
Klemy Sapphire 850/1200
Lupo XFX 850/1200
Fallen Angel -X PowerColor 920/1300 @ 1.125v
Fatalityxz PowerColor 850/1200
KimbaWLion HIS 850/1200
mark205 XFX 875/1300 @ 1.125v
zidave XFX 900/1350 @ 1.125v
caste1200 XFX 950/1300
Lulzcakes110 Sapphire 960/1445
lznastY XFX 850/1200
iCeMaN57 XFX 850/1200
yakub0 Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.275v
blangblang XFX 850/1200
spell Sapphire 850/1200
CULLEN Gigabyte 960/1400
Kye7 MSI 985/1310 @ 1.25v
weasel555 Sapphire 850/1200
Zitekash XFX 850/1200
Trikster04 XFX 850/1200
zetswei MSI 1055/1400 @ 1.35v
Mike431635 Sapphire 1020/1450 @ 1.25v
thestoic ATI 850/1200 @ 1.125v
MikusX Asus 960/1302 @ 1.225v
RockingGoat Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.125v
cha0s89 Sapphire 1001/1400 @ 1.225v
lion_sta HIS 850/1200
alkusoittow XFX 875/1300
newdude Sapphire 850/1200
DemonSnake MSI 850/1200 @ 1.2v
Probbi MSI 850/1200
Saucy XFX 850/1200
Hapz HIS 1000/1300 @ 1.26v
Adax MSI 1020/1400 @ 1.3v
Fruity-Flakes Sapphire 960/1200 @ 1.17v
Princessofnurgle Sapphire 850/1200
roosenquist 950/1435
flashbulb XFX 850/1200
deadjc MSI 940/1400
cs_maan XFX 1000/1380 @ 1.25v
Halefor MSI 960/1400
Saucy ATI 950/1300 @ 1.212v
Jras HIS 850/1200
Rhezuss Sapphire 860/1200
Blackhawk4 MSI 850/1200
Nemesis_2k7 HIS 1050/1340 @ 1.35v
deerleg Gigabyte 920/1355
Sarky XFX 850/1200
mauley Asus 950/1350 @ 1.2v
CL3P20 HIS 1110/1370 @ 1.337v
Shev7chenko Diamond 925/1300 @ 1.125v
dalian[gr] Sapphire 1030/1400
hooah212002 MSI 875/1200
tathar26 Sapphire 960/1400 @ 1.125v
enzolt HIS 915/1200 @ 1.125v
Tekman XFX 960/1445
Dsrt Asus 950/1302 @ 1.237v
sleepergsr Asus 920/1300 @ 1.225v
juryben Sapphire 950/1400
rezakuroo Sapphire 960/1300 @ *0.95v*
Photograph Gigabyte 850/1200
rsfkevski Sapphire 925/1350
haziqk10 Sapphire 850/1200
nuniksais Sapphire 850/1200
spice003 MSI 960/1300 @ 1.2v
haziqk10 Sapphire 940/1350
R0-sham-bo XFX 900/1300 @ 1.2v
clee413 XFX 850/1200
CallmeRoth Asus 1000/1435 @ 1.3v
t3haxle Sapphire 950/1265
firestormcomputers MSI 1050/1400 @ 1.274v
vinaypro MSI *720*/*1152* @ 1.274v
Hennessy Sapphire 1060/1430 @ 1.3v
seb246784 XFX 850/1200
SimpleTech Gigabyte 972/1266
JonnyFenix XFX 850/1200
jetplane48 XFX 850/1200
ObviousCat HIS 950/1300
sP00N Powercolor 850/1200
spatchin XFX 1010/1430
Isudvm XFX 960/1350 @ 1.174v
Naraski MSI 950/1300
Ipwnnubletz Diamond 850/1200
Dinko75 Diamond 875/1300
redskinlgnd MSI 850/1300
ObviousCat HIS 960/1290
voodoo71 MSI 850/1200
DaveA50 Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.2v
hermitmaster MSI 875/1200 @ 1.2v
billy z MSI 1050/1400 @ 1.299v
XtachiX XFX 960/1445 @ 1.225v
MiksuX Asus 950/1300 @ 1.225v
Bleep XFX 875/1300
Tuxi Asus 1050/1350 @ 1.25v
JimmyBananers HIS 925/1265
Tzbob Asus 1000/1360
M1A1 Sapphire 850/1200
swat565 Sapphire 850/1200
majikmaynayz MSI 875/1200
Wassap Sapphire 850/1200
Hubwub ATI 850/1200 @ 1.125v
Strangg1 MSI 1000/1400 @ 1.25v
Jyr Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.25v
Porter_ XFX 1000/1445 @ 1.2v
PCSarge XFX 1000/1400
houseofbugs MSI 1000/1800 @ 1.25
Buddyboy XFX 850/1333
greenoc Sapphire 942/1409 @ 1.125
Karasu ATI 960/1300 @ 1.2v
Xeizell Asus 850/1200
Kilralpine XFX 1000/1350 @ 1.25v
PC Gamer MSI 875/1200 @ 0.95v
Antipesto93 Powercolor 930/1225 @ 1.12v
Ro-sham-bo XFX 960/1380
skillsize Sapphire 955/1340
Bamby MSI 990/1375 @ 1.25v
De-Zant HIS 850/1200
sendblink23 XFX 850/1200 @ 1.2v
DefiedV MSI 850/1200
H3llRaiserBR 1010/1400 @ 1.25v
onnetz Sapphire 957/1348 @ 1.2v
Dockery Sapphire 950/1435 @ 1.0v
omari79 Gigabyte 850/1200
Koogiking MSI 950/1300 @ 1.25v
XReflection XFX 895/1300
void Sapphire 905/1300
Arsin XFX 875/1300
hardly MSI 1030/1400 @ 1.3v
aleksve Sapphire 860/1200
SigSauer ATI 950/1250 @ 1.2v
mr strawberry Asus 850/1200
HAGNK PowerColor 960/1330
hbeevers Asus 900/1240 @ 1.2v
Jitsan Sapphire 850/1200
CrazySiL XFX 1000/1325 @ 1.35
BlackVenom MSI 875/1200 @ 1.2v








*Top 5 OC's (Crossfire)








#1 - Bo_Punk_2.0 2x MSI 1050/1350 @ 1.337v
#2 - Contagion 2x Sapphire 1030/1400 @1.3v
#3 - Lord Xeb 2x Asus 1030/1400 @ 1.32v
#4 - cmolson 2x XFX 1030/1400 @ 1.325v
#5 - xquisit 2x XFX 5770 @ 1015/1400 @ 1.225v

*

**Want to get on the Top 5? If so, provide me with a Furmark/Kombustor 3:00 minute validation!*
*

*Crossfire:*
VCheeZ 2x HIS 5770 @ 950/1400
That guy3 2x 5770 Sapphire, XFX
Blaze051806 2x 5770
kkbob33 2x 5770 930/1300
SonDa5 2x Sapphire 5770
Gen 2x 5770
smoothjk 2x 5770
BigBruiserAl 2x 5770
Jeffro442 2x 5770
Fatty Beef 2x 5770
Coldharbour 2x 5770
metalrulz 2x XFX 5770
Toan 2x Sapphire 5770
JDMfanatic 2x Sapphire 5770
Matt*S. XFX 5770 & HIS 5770
xquisit 2x XFX 5770 @ 1015/1400 @ 1.225v
hexcode99 2x Sapphire 5770
PlantDizzle 2x 5770
Seraphic 2x Sapphire 5770
smash_mouth01 2x Sapphire 5770
McTw1st 2x Gigabyte 5770
Sbeu 2x 5770
fireisdangerous84 2x Sapphire 5770
jacedaface 2x Sapphire 5770
Karlz3r 2x Sapphire 5770
djohny24 HIS 5770 & Sapphire 5770
USAFFCC 2x Asus 5770
Asmola 2x HIS 5770
shadow19935 XFX 5770 & Sapphire 5770
Nawtheph 2x Sapphire 5770
AMOCO 2x Sapphire 5770
ryanrenolds08 Asus 5770 & Sapphire 5770
Cook1 2x XFX 5770
nub 2x Asus 5770
M3T4LM4N222 2x XFX 5770
Paulwog 2x Gigabyte 5770 850/1200
sprower 2x HIS 5770 900/1400
coldharbour 2x XFX 5770
whitekidney 2x XFX 5770 950/1400
Johnyru 2x XFX 5770
[email protected]'D Asus 5770 & MSI 5770
JuMp_Leads 2x ASUS 850/1200
Dixson01974 2x Sapphire 1000/1400 @ 1.225v
Contagion 2x Sapphire 1030/1400 @1.3v
Raul-7 2x XFX 850/1200
DennyOwnzU 2x Sapphire 900/1445 @ 1.125v
rolatyor 2x XFX 850/1445 @ 1.125v
masustic 2x Sapphire 950/1300
izzy 2x Sapphire 850/1200
KilrBe3 2x XFX 965/1350 @ 1.125v
rakista 2x PowerColor 875/1225 @ 1.125v
Roboduck 2x XFX 990/1400 @ 1.274v
Lord Xeb 2x Asus 1030/1400 @ 1.32v
Fifth 2x XFX 960/1435
Roboduck 2x XFX 990/1400 @ 1.274v
cmolson 2x XFX 1030/1400 @ 1.325v
Vbp6us 2x XFX 850/1200
Fredy 2x Asus 950/1300 @ 1.2v
Bo_Punk_2.0 2x MSI 1050/1350 @ 1.337v
ArxAnjel 2x Sapphire 850/1200
newpc 2x HIS 1000/1400 @ 1.25v
Photograph 2x Gigabyte 850/1200
un1b4ll 2x HIS 850/1200
superbabosheki 2x MSI 975/1250 @ 1.25v
dvnczyk 2x Sapphire 850/1200
Theory 2x XFX 850/1200
Aestylis 2x ATI 850/1200
Postama 2x Sapphire 850/1200 @ 1.00v
hitman1985 2x Sapphire 850/1200
pewpewlazer 2x Sapphire 875/1225 @ 1.15v
Inimical 2x XFX 950/1350 @ 1.125v
Herbie08 2x XFX 875/1300
DeaDLock 2x XFX 850/1200
MaxFTW 2x XFX 850/1200
ficklebrau 2x Sapphire 925/1320
Rosaki 2x MSI 950/1300 @ 1.2v
Lunchbox 2x HIS 5770
stoned-llama 2x XFX 875/1300 @ 1.125v
bahrieinn 2x Asus 850/1200
sugarmankie 2x XFX 940/1275 @ 1.237v
The Sun Wedge 2x Sapphire 950/1350
spinejam 2x XFX 1000/1400
cobaltdan 2x Sapphire 850/1200
Wolranker 2x Sapphire 850/1200
melantha 2x Sapphire 1003/1250
Serious_Don 2x XFX 850/1200
mth91 Visiontek/Powercolor 850/1200
Obakemono 2x Sapphire 850/1200
mayford5 2x XFX 850/1200
peeinginthepool 2x Sapphire 850/1200
Jason_B 2x Sapphire 950/1400 @ 1.25v
Casper123 1x HIS 950/1400 + 1x Sapphire 850/1200
Elblonko 2x XFX 1000/1350 @ 1.237v
kejuliao2030 2x XFX 960/1400 @ 1.2v
novafox23 2x XFX 1000/1300 @ 1.25v
[EX3]CobraXP 2x MSI 1000/1300 @ 1.299v
ingkiller 2x Gigabyte 955/1400
CODENAME: KILO 2x ATI 900/1385
bradey 2x Sapphire 949/1301 @ 1.125
WannaBeOCer 2x XFX 5770 960/1300
VENT1ON 2x MSI 1000/1300 @ 1.3v
mypg0306 2x MSI 875/1200 @ 1.125v

*TriFire:*
Hohlik PL 3x Sapphire 930c @ 1.315v
ALIGN 3x Sapphire 850/1200 @ 1.125v
drbrownfinger 3x Sapphire 1050/1450 @ 1.29v

*QuadPumped:*










DX11 Benchmarks

Why VcheeZ went 5770

If you're thinking of getting a 5770 but don't quite know what you want yet, take a look at CM690's review of the 5770. It may just change your mind!

Sig Badge!
!~Club 5770~!

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[[CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-club-5770-a.html"]!~Club 5770~![/URL][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Note from coffeejunky:* Thread ownership changed to cs_maan


How long did it take you to put all the names together xD


----------



## xmisery

LOL for quoting that huge list!









But since you did, I guess I should say to the OP, could you add me to the list! I've been running 5770's since December and love these things!


----------



## Ceadderman

Must answer submission form... take heart though because it's in that huge quoted list near the tippy top.









Oh yeah, uninstalled 10.6 and rolled back to 10.5

10.6 is crap.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisery* 
LOL for quoting that huge list!









But since you did, I guess I should say to the OP, could you add me to the list! I've been running 5770's since December and love these things!


----------



## sendblink23

I'm back to 10.4 eheheh ... 10.5 was a headache to me... went back on 10.4... tested 10.6 a few days ago.... tested a few games.. some felt sluggish worse framerate... so decided to go back at 10.4 games there for me play very nicely (ofcourse I needed to make a custom profile to change my idle -200/400- clock/mem or I would get fragments/freeze on screen) lol

I'm going to order next week my 2nd XFX 5770 woo hoo!! Crossfire Time


----------



## Bradey

i am still with 10.4, i will be waiting for the next good upgrade
as said by you testers, thanks a lot


----------



## XtachiX

thank god i didnt update to the newest driver. 10.4 ftw!


----------



## King Lycan

Add Meh








Sapphire 5770 Juniper XT
950/1305 OC


----------



## Ceadderman

Waittaminnit...

Is your XT a Reference Card? I have the XFX version of that card and mine is not Reference. Of course I haven't tried to OC it either. But that would be cool(errr hot?







) if I could OC it.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *King Lycan*


Add Meh








Sapphire 5770 Juniper XT 
950/1305 OC


----------



## Mumbles720

So I have quite a dilemma. I just received my HIS IceQ 5770s and when I put them in, they don't really fit in my Antec P182 as I would like. The bottom card is practically laying on the power supply divider. Causing the card to not get good airflow because the fan is being blocked. It also is right on top of the of the front panel connections.(SEE PHOTOS) The only options I came up with are:

buying a new case
*OR*
buying a new motherboard. From what it looks like is that mine has a bad layout with the bottom pci slot is too close to the end of the board.
*OR*
buying a one card, a 5870

If you need more information just ask and PLEASE HELP.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i would drill a hole for a 80mm or 120mm fan in the panel above the psu. have it blowing towards the fan on the bottom card. mount it on the psu side. you might not even need to mount a fan, the ability to pull air from a larger area might do the trick. would a 5870 even fit in that case?


----------



## Ceadderman

Pull one 5770(the difference is minimal really) run that until you get a new case.

5870s' run $300.

You can EASILY get a sweet case for less.

Stay on your current MoBo and save even more $$$.









Take the savings and buy me another 5770 for my system? Just lemme know when you are going to do this so I can pay the shipping cost.









~Ceadder


----------



## Snowman1989

Edit me on the list please.

From Gigabyte 5770 to MSI R5770 Hawk, stock clocks for now.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Pull one 5770(the difference is minimal really) run that until you get a new case.


there's actually a big difference going from 1 5770 to crossfire 5770's.


----------



## Bradey

^ is true


----------



## sendblink23

@ Mumbles720

I would cut off the bottom floor, the floor between the PSU & the Mobo... I also don't like it.. that 2nd video card is too close to it

or save $$$ and buy a bigger/different case


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh come on now. Do we all have our anal retentive head gear on today?










Of course there is a difference. But it's minor compared to the heat buildup incurred from the lack of airflow when almost directly against the divider.

Getting a 5870 is almost TWICE the expense of owning two 5770s'. In fact the gent ALREADY owns them. Be realistic here. You can be anal retentive and jump all over my choice of words or you can just leave it alone.

In the end we all should pretty much agree that buying a new GPU while nice does not fix the issue. Because eventually he'll want to upgrade and XFire again. Then he's stuck in the exact same predicament.

"







Do I upgrade to 5970 or do I get a new case..." I guarantee that some people here are "damn the consequences! Upgrade Upgrade Upgrade always upgrade!"

So to me it's not as noticeable as starving your system of cool air to ingest and get rid of the heat.










~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
there's actually a big difference going from 1 5770 to crossfire 5770's.


----------



## Amnon

I have GIGBYTE HD5770


----------



## timf808

yo! i gotta 5770 also... debating on getting another 5770 for CF ^_^

or maybe selling mine to a friend and picking up a 5850...


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mumbles720*


So I have quite a dilemma. I just received my HIS IceQ 5770s and when I put them in, they don't really fit in my Antec P182 as I would like. The bottom card is practically laying on the power supply divider. Causing the card to not get good airflow because the fan is being blocked. It also is right on top of the of the front panel connections.(SEE PHOTOS) The only options I came up with are:

buying a new case
*OR*
buying a new motherboard. From what it looks like is that mine has a bad layout with the bottom pci slot is too close to the end of the board.
*OR*
buying a one card, a 5870

If you need more information just ask and PLEASE HELP.

Thanks, Brian


EASY! Just remove the plastic dividers there - It will grab air from the PSU / HD chamber.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Pull one 5770(the difference is minimal really) run that until you get a new case.
~Ceadder









Have you ever Xfired two 5770s. They scale really well. You almost get a 60%boost. I am pretty sure that is what the benchmarks put it at. He would def see a big drop in performance.

Take 3dmark Vantage with one OC'd at 1000/1300 I see a gpu mark of about 9500. With the two I see about 15500. I will provide proof later if neccesary.









Not trying to be stupid with you but please do some research if you post something informative like that.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Oh come on now. Do we all have our anal retentive head gear on today?










Of course there is a difference. But it's minor compared to the heat buildup incurred from the lack of airflow when almost directly against the divider.

Getting a 5870 is almost TWICE the expense of owning two 5770s'. In fact the gent ALREADY owns them. Be realistic here. You can be anal retentive and jump all over my choice of words or you can just leave it alone.

In the end we all should pretty much agree that buying a new GPU while nice does not fix the issue. Because eventually he'll want to upgrade and XFire again. Then he's stuck in the exact same predicament.

"







Do I upgrade to 5970 or do I get a new case..." I guarantee that some people here are "damn the consequences! Upgrade Upgrade Upgrade always upgrade!"

So to me it's not as noticeable as starving your system of cool air to ingest and get rid of the heat.










~Ceadder










there you go again. its not a minor difference. i have a trifire setup with a 4th card for physx so i know all about heat, it can be overcome with proper fan placement/airflow. come on dude, this is beginner stuff.


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mayford5*


Have you ever Xfired two 5770s. They scale really well. You almost get a 60%boost. I am pretty sure that is what the benchmarks put it at. He would def see a big drop in performance.

Take 3dmark Vantage with one OC'd at 1000/1300 I see a gpu mark of about 9500. With the two I see about 15500. I will provide proof later if neccesary.









Not trying to be stupid with you but please do some research if you post something informative like that.


True story

They scale very well. My pci slots are x16/x4 and I had similar results, mine were in around a 50-60% bump (havent tested with new drivers those were with the first generation ones). Basically what you would expect adding two cards. Which is impressive. Youll get close to 5870 (stock) performance if you OC them slightly.

Pretty solid for I'd dare to say 95% of games @ 1920x1080 where you can pretty much turn all the goodies up

Download Afterburner set a custom fan curve and they dont go above 75 as long as your case isnt an oven, and I dont have AC in the stupid humid mid-western summer


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks for the XFire 5770 reference. Great WOO HOO that changed what and how?

THE FRIGGIN ISSUE IS...

Drop 5770 from a PAID for set and get new case...

Just purchase 5870 and KEEP the problematic case....

People should stop bustin my balls over poorly used words.

Sorry I put it in the context that I did.

Point is if he drops one 5770 and gets a new case to run the pair in AGAIN...

PROBLEM FRIGGIN SOLVED!'

How old are you guys that you gotta bust peoples balls over a gaff of words?

I didn't tell him to NEVER run it again. I gave him reasonable feedback. If you used your friggin brains for something beside a seat cushion you coulda let my gaff slide.

But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you gotta break my balls.

The above is it wrong or right? Should he spend MORE money than necessary on a 5870 (which be honest, you'd want to XFIRE them right?) or get a new case?

If so then please ST F U and move on. It's done.









~Ceadder


----------



## mayford5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks for the XFire 5770 reference. Great WOO HOO that changed what and how?

THE FRIGGIN ISSUE IS...

Drop 5770 from a PAID for set and get new case...

Just purchase 5870 and KEEP the problematic case....

People should stop bustin my balls over poorly used words.

Sorry I put it in the context that I did.

Point is if he drops one 5770 and gets a new case to run the pair in AGAIN...

PROBLEM FRIGGIN SOLVED!'

How old are you guys that you gotta bust peoples balls over a gaff of words?

I didn't tell him to NEVER run it again. I gave him reasonable feedback. If you used your friggin brains for something beside a seat cushion you coulda let my gaff slide.

But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you gotta break my balls.

The above is it wrong or right? Should he spend MORE money than necessary on a 5870 (which be honest, you'd want to XFIRE them right?) or get a new case?

If so then please ST F U and move on. It's done.









~Ceadder










See this why forums get bad names. All I was saying is if you have two why would you not keep them. It is very relevant to the conversation whether or not to buy a 5870 or a new case. Why do some of you have to be so rude when you are questioned?

All I did was call you on what you had said about the difference between Xfire and a single card. You gave him advice and were ignorant about the subject. People like you give forums bad names and also make people leave forums because of your hateful attitude when you get caught saying crap that isn't true.

Another thing....If this is breaking your balls then you need join the Army or Marines. I suggest for at least 4 years so you can see what "Breaking your Balls" truly is. I was just pointing out the incorrect nature of the information you gave out. I wasn't unkind such as you have just been. So be a good little boy and play nice from now on. Have a little patience sweetie







.









I do agree with you to keep the case. To fork out almost $400 and then getting stuff just right would not be worth it when you can have a very nice case for under $150


----------



## Ceadderman

Did my hitch in the service thanks. I'm Government Issue as a matter of fact. Born @ NAS Memphis. My dad was 12 year Army and I did my hitch onboard a Battleship. Okay now that that is out of the way...

Bustin my balls don't mean anything other than shaving that C-hair even finer than it needed to be.

I gaffed when I stated it meaning to be that you won't notice it's gone for the interim. I should have put in this context to begin with.

Also, my outburst was at the general room. It was not just directed at you.

Now I'm gonna break my own balls. While it was a solid idea to replace the case, that PSU in that Antec case will more than likely ONLY fit that Antec case. So it would be a bit more expensive than I made it out to be.

Now, I do not mind being corrected. I do not like being gang corrected as I think that it's bad form. It needed only to be said ONCE, I followed up with it and that should have been that. Now here is where you come in. I got corrected AGAIN, and then the other guy rode your coattails and replied back to something that by that point should have been over. I clarified what I was meaning to say. Instead you all know better, I know jack squat and all because I didn't say what I wanted to say absolutely perfectly.

I apologize if I got offended at being inappropriately called ignorant. My bad.

For the record. I do understand what's involved with XFire. I do understand that removing one of a matched set decreases the Frame Rates and decreases the overall experience of games.

The point was never about that it wouldn't matter. I oversimplified the issue. NOBODY needs to be told 3 times that they're wrong by different people. If I had continued on the same slant? Fine, lemme have it. I'm a big boy I can take criticism. But I corrected what I meant to say and still got taken to task for the initial statement.

Anywho...

I think you're overstating things just a bit when you lay the "people like you" statement at my feet. I had every right to be annoyed. I didn't call anyone names either. That's what makes people stop going to forums. The flame wars that break out because people misunderstand what is being said.

Show me where I misunderstood what you were saying? Should I not have been annoyed? This is not the first time where I inadvertently misspoke and someone got anal retentive about it. Cool?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayford5* 
See this why forums get bad names. All I was saying is if you have two why would you not keep them. It is very relevant to the conversation whether or not to buy a 5870 or a new case. Why do some of you have to be so rude when you are questioned?

All I did was call you on what you had said about the difference between Xfire and a single card. You gave him advice and were ignorant about the subject. People like you give forums bad names and also make people leave forums because of your hateful attitude when you get caught saying crap that isn't true.

Another thing....If this is breaking your balls then you need join the Army or Marines. I suggest for at least 4 years so you can see what "Breaking your Balls" truly is. I was just pointing out the incorrect nature of the information you gave out. I wasn't unkind such as you have just been. So be a good little boy and play nice from now on. Have a little patience sweetie







.









I do agree with you to keep the case. To fork out almost $400 and then getting stuff just right would not be worth it when you can have a very nice case for under $150


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timf808*


yo! i gotta 5770 also... debating on getting another 5770 for CF ^_^

or maybe selling mine to a friend and picking up a 5850...


Honestly if your going to upgrade from a single 5770... the honest upgrade is to a 5870 not a 5850

but a CF 5770 is much more cheaper and really good


----------



## mayford5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Did my hitch in the service thanks. I'm Government Issue as a matter of fact. Born @ NAS Memphis. My dad was 12 year Army and I did my hitch onboard a Battleship. Okay now that that is out of the way...

Bustin my balls don't mean anything other than shaving that C-hair even finer than it needed to be.

I gaffed when I stated it meaning to be that you won't notice it's gone for the interim. I should have put in this context to begin with.

Also, my outburst was at the general room. It was not just directed at you.

Now I'm gonna break my own balls. While it was a solid idea to replace the case, that PSU in that Antec case will more than likely ONLY fit that Antec case. So it would be a bit more expensive than I made it out to be.

Now, I do not mind being corrected. I do not like being gang corrected as I think that it's bad form. It needed only to be said ONCE, I followed up with it and that should have been that. Now here is where you come in. I got corrected AGAIN, and then the other guy rode your coattails and replied back to something that by that point should have been over. I clarified what I was meaning to say. Instead you all know better, I know jack squat and all because I didn't say what I wanted to say absolutely perfectly.

I apologize if I got offended at being inappropriately called ignorant. My bad.

For the record. I do understand what's involved with XFire. I do understand that removing one of a matched set decreases the Frame Rates and decreases the overall experience of games.

The point was never about that it wouldn't matter. I oversimplified the issue. NOBODY needs to be told 3 times that they're wrong by different people. If I had continued on the same slant? Fine, lemme have it. I'm a big boy I can take criticism. But I corrected what I meant to say and still got taken to task for the initial statement.

Anywho...

I think you're overstating things just a bit when you lay the "people like you" statement at my feet. I had every right to be annoyed. I didn't call anyone names either. That's what makes people stop going to forums. The flame wars that break out because people misunderstand what is being said.

Show me where I misunderstood what you were saying? Should I not have been annoyed? This is not the first time where I inadvertently misspoke and someone got anal retentive about it. Cool?









~Ceadder










I apologize as well. I was not aware of the other flamers other than myself. Unfortunately forums(or the internet in general) have a bad habbit of displaying the emotion or meaning of ones intent. Now that is out of the way....

I want to thank you for your service to our country. I would also like to extend a virtual hand to your father. Too many times we Vets are overlooked these days. I should not have even gone there but most people I meet that have a problem with the way I communicate have not been in the military. Most wine when I give them the practical truth and then they flame me for what was said. Please again accept my apologies and consider this settled so we can be focus on whats more important.


----------



## Mumbles720

Well *****, I just joined the forums and I'm already stirring up confrontation. Not good. Anyways, back to my original situation.

I removed the plastic slider plate from the divider. Even though it defeats the purpose. When in place and closed, it keeps the hot air from the psu from rising up to everything else.










I also placed an Antec TriCool fan in the front of the case to intake cool air over the cards.










I have another question dealing with Everest and displaying temps. Which box(s) do I check for the correct GPU temps and which ones are the most important? Right now I just have them all checked.










This is what it looks like in the task bar(those are fahrenheit degrees


















Now can't we all get along and see how cute my girlfriend's dog Sobe is.










Sorry for all the photos and long post.


----------



## Ceadderman

@Mumbles... Seems to me all the GPU temps are important. Especially in that close capacity to the bottom. I'm going to assume that GPU is card Deux. I would have said that that one was extremely important but heat rises and it's going to affect GPU un. Also that is a nice case. Too bad it has that metal divider in place. Not sure one is even necessary these days the way PSUs' are set up.









And no worries Mate it was me that misspoke. You didn't do it, I did. So we're all good.









@mayford5... Agreed. And my thanks to you as well.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayford5* 
I apologize as well. I was not aware of the other flamers other than myself. Unfortunately forums(or the internet in general) have a bad habbit of displaying the emotion or meaning of ones intent. Now that is out of the way....

I want to thank you for your service to our country. I would also like to extend a virtual hand to your father. Too many times we Vets are overlooked these days. I should not have even gone there but most people I meet that have a problem with the way I communicate have not been in the military. Most wine when I give them the practical truth and then they flame me for what was said. Please again accept my apologies and consider this settled so we can be focus on whats more important.


----------



## indofulioh

could a 5770 that supports eyefinity run Counter Strike Source/1.6 and Garry's Mod across three 23 inch monitor with full settings?


----------



## Freakn

What would you class as a good score for my rig on Vantage and '06 with crossfire.

CPU is @ 3.6 and GPU's are @ stock??


----------



## Mumbles720

So everything is all hooked up and running great. Strange though, the card on the top is running about 10-15ÂºF hotter than the one on top. Not too sure what's going on with that. I have another problem, when I manually adjust the the fan speed in the ATI Overdrive software, it only effects the card on top and not both.










Thanks, Brian


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummm your top Card is running hotter than the bottom card. I think you meant to say that your top GPU is running hotter than your bottom GPU. As it should be since heat rises. Not sure that it should be running 10 to 15 degrees hotter. I could see that being normal though.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumbles720* 
So everything is all hooked up and running great. Strange though, the card on the top is running about 10-15ÂºF hotter than the one on top. Not too sure what's going on with that. I have another problem, when I manually adjust the the fan speed in the ATI Overdrive software, it only effects the card on top and not both.










Thanks, Brian


----------



## mayford5

Ceadderman is correct. I am wondering why the top one would be hotter if the one on the bottom has worse airflow. Could be the flow that the psu is causing for the exhaust now. Could be a bad seat of the heat sinc and fan for the top gpu. What were you temps like before taking out the divider?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
What would you class as a good score for my rig on Vantage and '06 with crossfire.

CPU is @ 3.6 and GPU's are @ stock??

dude just download the program your self and submit the scores with the program LOL No one can't tell you what would be your score unless he had an exact same hardware as yours... almost everybody runs different hardware here.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumbles720* 
So everything is all hooked up and running great. Strange though, the card on the top is running about 10-15ÂºF hotter than the one on top. Not too sure what's going on with that. I have another problem, when I manually adjust the the fan speed in the ATI Overdrive software, it only effects the card on top and not both.










Thanks, Brian


Hey I have no clue if my Everest is nuts or what.. but on my Everest GPU2 is my Top Card & GPU1 appears to be my bottom card.... I am honestly not sure if its acting the same way to yours... but I would say yes, because its impossible your top card gets hotter than the bottom one... unless the PSU is giving super cold air to it. But yes.... according to your CCC you have set 50% fan speed on your card listed in Everest as GPU1.

About the Catalyst Controller.....
"1. ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series [VH226]" <-- ain't this a drop down option thing.... to select the second card(to select between cards)???

But anyways.. I have no clue whats wrong with your airflow


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


dude just download the program your self and submit the scores with the program LOL No one can't tell you what would be your score unless he had an exact same hardware as yours... almost everybody runs different hardware here.


Already running both (which I'm in the process of running benches at various settings), just asking out of curiosity, thought being a club with the same series of cards people would through rough ideas out.

Always found OCN members to be sugestive and helpful........


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Already running both (which I'm in the process of running benches at various settings), just asking out of curiosity, thought being a club with the same series of cards people would through rough ideas out.

Always found OCN members to be sugestive and helpful........


Okay well I'll try to be helpful I run 1 XFX 5770 & my score with my CPU @ stock 3.4 is around 17,714 so your score would be above 30,000 hopefully


----------



## CravinR1

Think I already applied but my name isnt on list:

Cravin R1
XFX 5770 1gig (850/1200 stock) 942/1375


----------



## Mumbles720

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Hey I have no clue if my Everest is nuts or what.. but on my Everest GPU2 is my Top Card & GPU1 appears to be my bottom card.... I am honestly not sure if its acting the same way to yours... but I would say yes, because its impossible your top card gets hotter than the bottom one... unless the PSU is giving super cold air to it. But yes.... according to your CCC you have set 50% fan speed on your card listed in Everest as GPU1.

About the Catalyst Controller.....
"1. ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series [VH226]" <-- ain't this a drop down option thing.... to select the second card(to select between cards)???

But anyways.. I have no clue whats wrong with your airflow


How were you able to distinguish the two cards in Everest. How did you know it was telling you the wrong card? You're right maybe Everest is acting up. Is there any other software I could use? There is a drop down for ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series [VH226] and when I click on the other card, nothing is showing up, all zeros. No tempeture, fan speed, GPU Clock, or Memory Clock reading. What to do? Please Help.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumbles720* 
How were you able to distinguish the two cards in Everest. How did you know it was telling you the wrong card? You're right maybe Everest is acting up. Is there any other software I could use? There is a drop down for ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series [VH226] and when I click on the other card, nothing is showing up, all zeros. No tempeture, fan speed, GPU Clock, or Memory Clock reading. What to do? Please Help.

Well because obviously the XFX 5770 & the EVGA 9800GTX+ run at different clocks speeds at idle lol - on my XFX to run stable I have to manually change my idle clock/mem to 200/400 - and that definitely gave me very accurate which GPU it was on Everest. I have my Everest showing the OSD Panel on my desktop background from start up - I set there wte I want to be visible, instead of having them shown in tiny numbers at the bottom taskbar.

Now if it comes zero's teh second card on your CCC, then lets hope someone in this forum who has CF maybe knows how to control both of the cards(I don't have CF so I can't really help much, what I mentioned is more of an assumption of mine).... another software that works perfectly to control any 5770 (does not matter the brand) is to download MSI Afterburner <- that is also what people here use to overlock these cards(fan speed/clocks/memory/voltage).
Link: http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/


----------



## DrBrownfinger

hopeing to clear up an argument here. whats the max rated temp for a hd5770?


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mumbles720*












How cute


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


How cute













































 i don't know the dog is blocking the computer

ohhh you meant the dog


----------



## mayford5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


hopeing to clear up an argument here. whats the max rated temp for a hd5770?


I would say not too far off the 90c(general consensus) as most cards of this kind are. I can't really back that up as I googled and found very little on thermal ratings.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mayford5*


I would say not too far off the 90c(general consensus) as most cards of this kind are. I can't really back that up as I googled and found very little on thermal ratings.


thanks for the response. i told my friend it was 90c, he claims 100c+ and that his xfx has hit 95c without shutting down. of course he has no proof.


----------



## Ati Rider

Do these cards work with with a non pci express 2.0 board?

I've read that the new 5xxx series have trouble when its not hooked with a pcix 2.0 board is this true?

My brother has a msi 975x platinum power up edition motherboard and i was wondering if these would work with it?

Thanks


----------



## CravinR1

works fine on my p5b deluxe x16 slot

I don't know if 16203 3dmark06 is good or not but its 4k ore than my 8800 gts


----------



## Ceadderman

Should be fine. Just won't be able to take advantage of the 2.0 capability. We're already to the 2.1 standard with GPUs'. But I don't think there is a MoBo yet that supports 2.1, but the GPUs' run on them anyway.

I'm not sure if it makes them bottleneck but they work.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ati Rider* 
Do these cards work with with a non pci express 2.0 board?

I've read that the new 5xxx series have trouble when its not hooked with a pcix 2.0 board is this true?

My brother has a msi 975x platinum power up edition motherboard and i was wondering if these would work with it?

Thanks


----------



## Ati Rider

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
works fine on my p5b deluxe x16 slot

I don't know if 16203 3dmark06 is good or not but its 4k ore than my 8800 gts

Thats within normal. My max was 18.5k with 3.9 cpu and 1000/1350 at the 5770.


----------



## CravinR1

16203 was cpu @ 3.3 and 5770 at core 942 memory 1375

So thats ok?

http://service.futuremark.com/result...&resultType=14


----------



## Freakn

Yeah mate its fine.

I did a run with cpu @ 3.6 and GPU @ 960/1300 and that only pulled 17023.

I keep screen dumps of nearly all my runs, comes in very handy for times just like this.


----------



## Mumbles720

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


How cute













































Oh yeah he is. He's a total chick magnet. Every time my girlfriend and I take him out, someone always comes up to us and asks to pet him.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i don't know the dog is blocking the computer

ohhh you meant the dog

















Hahahaha, yeah there's a dog there and a computer.









I've came to a conclusion why the top GPU is warmer than the bottom GPU. I think the top GPU is sucking in hot air from the bottom GPU PCB. Also I figured out my problem with CCC not displaying temps and clocks for my second GPU. It turns out ATI has a feature called ULPS (Ultra Low Power State). It puts the second GPU essentially to sleep when not required, just enough for regular 2D everyday use. The downside is that you can't read the sensors or manually set the fan.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i found this link on another thread. thought everyone here would find it interesting. i remember someone here sold their 5770's for a gtx470, bad idea.
http://www.legionhardware.com/articl...hd_5850,1.html


----------



## Mumbles720

Almost all reviews for the 5770s in crossfire were showing that they were getting around 130-35fps max in CODMW2. In my testing, I was only getting around 80-91fps max. I disabled CrossFire and was still getting the same. What's the deal. The hardware in my sig should plenty. Right?

One review:

http://www.legionhardware.com/articl...hd_5850,4.html

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumbles720* 
Almost all reviews for the 5770s in crossfire were showing that they were getting around 130-35fps max in CODMW2. In my testing, I was only getting around 80-91fps max. I disabled CrossFire and was still getting the same. What's the deal. The hardware in my sig should plenty. Right?

One review:

http://www.legionhardware.com/articl...hd_5850,4.html

Thanks,
Brian

strange, i had the same issue with crossfire and trifire with that game. actually trifire was the worse of the 3 setups! i think i was using 10.3 at the time. it was during one of steam's free playtime weekend deals, i dont own it. i just thought it was one of those games that dont work well with multiple gpu's. i haven't heard of any issues with it though.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mumbles720*


Almost all reviews for the 5770s in crossfire were showing that they were getting around 130-35fps max in CODMW2. In my testing, I was only getting around 80-91fps max. I disabled CrossFire and was still getting the same. What's the deal. The hardware in my sig should plenty. Right?

One review:

http://www.legionhardware.com/articl...hd_5850,4.html

Thanks,
Brian


I believe the multiplayer is capped at 91 fps and the single player is uncapped.


----------



## Mumbles720

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[EX3]Cobra_XP*


I believe the multiplayer is capped at 91 fps and the single player is uncapped.


Ah ha. You are correct! Stupid me only tested it on multiplayer. Well that's solved. Still, reviews claim to be getting 104-158fps in GRID(which I have and was excited for). The max I'm getting is around 81-95fps. I'm now wondering how much do cpu and ram play a part in that much of a gain? Maybe I'm just asking too much from these GPUs but I'm just seeing the results.

This is what rocked my socks but I'm just not seeing it for me:

http://techgage.com/article/ati_rade..._performance/8

Brian


----------



## Pieze

add a brother, just ordered one monday =)


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[EX3]Cobra_XP* 
I believe the multiplayer is capped at 91 fps and the single player is uncapped.

When I get home tonight let me look and I'll post what I am getting in grid. It's so stinking smooth that it didn't even cross my mind what the framerate were.


----------



## Ceadderman

Good luck wit that I got mine, filled out the application form and even sent PICS and still not added.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pieze* 
add a brother, just ordered one monday =)


----------



## Freakn

I did a couple of GRID bench's on the same track and car to compare and results are a little surprising so I'll run them all again tonight just to compare any variations. They are all on the same first 2minutes of a race

The settings are 1920*1080, 8x, and all advanced settings set to their highest.

........................................Min......M ax..........Avg
Crossfire 960/1350oc..........88.......136...........107.908
Crossfire stock...................90.........146...........1 11.4
Single XFX 960/1350oc..........59..........102.........79.467
Sibgle XFX stock.................54...........90.........68.2 17


----------



## mayford5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I did a couple of GRID bench's on the same track and car to compare and results are a little surprising so I'll run them all again tonight just to compare any variations. They are all on the same first 2minutes of a race

The settings are 1920*1080, 8x, and all advanced settings set to their highest.

........................................Min......M ax..........Avg
Crossfire 960/1350oc..........88.......136...........107.908
Crossfire stock...................90.........146...........1 11.4
Single XFX 960/1350oc..........59..........102.........79.467
Sibgle XFX stock.................54...........90.........68.2 17


This is pretty much what I found also with similar settings. My Fps was a little higher but then again I have mine running at 1040/1300
this is the way it looked for me(I only did oc'd as I just got this oc stable)
Xfire 1040/1300 min:92 max:148 avg:112
still not the 158 max that is claimed. Hope this helped.


----------



## Mumbles720

Maaaan, these cards are really starting to piss me the F*** off. I OC to 960/1300 and I actually got less fps. I'm just about to exchange these for the MSI Hawks.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mayford5*


This is pretty much what I found also with similar settings. My Fps was a little higher but then again I have mine running at 1040/1300
this is the way it looked for me(I only did oc'd as I just got this oc stable)
Xfire 1040/1300 min:92 max:148 avg:112
still not the 158 max that is claimed. Hope this helped.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mumbles720*


Maaaan, these cards are really starting to piss me the F*** off. I OC to 960/1300 and I actually got less fps. I'm just about to exchange these for the MSI Hawks.


*You most likely have memory errors due to not enough core voltage..!!! Raise your GPUv!* ..yes i said core voltage.. MEM I/O is linked to core...aka vDDCI [should be visible in GPU-z]


----------



## bubu0000

ME in the club


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm in I'm in I'm in









Next up XFire'd 5770s' soon as I can shake the money free.









Thanks cs.









~Ceadder


----------



## mayford5

Welcome Ceadderman


----------



## CravinR1

No idea why i've not been added the past couple updates?


----------



## Ceadderman

Please pardon my asking, but did you fill out the application form? The link to it is in the OP.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


No idea why i've not been added the past couple updates?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*You most likely have memory errors due to not enough core voltage..!!! Raise your GPUv!* ..yes i said core voltage.. MEM I/O is linked to core...aka vDDCI [should be visible in GPU-z]


The Sapphire i have doesn't do voltage control but the XFX does, I've tried flashing it a few times to another bios but never worked, but I'll try using the bios from my newe XFX and see if that works.

Also in a few months I"ll but these under water I think and really start pushing to try and hit the 1100/1400 marks.


----------



## CL3P20

have you used the XFX tool for overvolting..? Does it not work?


----------



## Freakn

I've only just got the XFX card. I've had it overvolted with MSI but I'm having issues with it. Causes system crashes.

Will work on it and the XFX install disc wont read so I'll try and down load it from XFX tonight and play with the setup over the weekend


----------



## Ceadderman

Did you go to ATi and DL Catalyst?

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
I've only just got the XFX card. I've had it overvolted with MSI but I'm having issues with it. Causes system crashes.

Will work on it and the XFX install disc wont read so I'll try and down load it from XFX tonight and play with the setup over the weekend


----------



## Freakn

Yeah running 10.6


----------



## Ceadderman

10.6 wasn't any good on my system if you're having issues that may be where it's at. I was playing MoH:Airborne and was on the final level in the AA Bunker. There's like 3 or 4 Elevators in there. Anyway after DLing 10.6 they would disappear when I would get onboard them. It was the Driver. I cleared it swept it and then DL'ed 10.5 and it worked properly again. Just so you know. It's probably not the MSi utility that's the issue.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Yeah running 10.6


----------



## mayford5

Yes I would try to back down to 10.5 or 10.2. I believe I am running 10.5(can't remember how to check) and they work fine. 10.6,10.4, and 10.3 were buggy for me also. Lots of crashes and driver not responding even at stock speeds.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

finally.... made the jump from an old 8800GTS 640mb to a R5770.
opened box and found strange adapter though, not sure what it is since the instructions and box say nothing of this adapter.
any idea's ??


----------



## CravinR1

HDMI to USB
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CDAQ8gIwAg#


----------



## Ceadderman

HDMI to VGA/DVI most likely. Check your accessories list it should tell you there.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


finally.... made the jump from an old 8800GTS 640mb to a R5770.
opened box and found strange adapter though, not sure what it is since the instructions and box say nothing of this adapter.
any idea's ??


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


HDMI to VGA/DVI most likely. Check your accessories list it should tell you there.









~Ceadder










actually i think it's DVI to HDMI.... but no where in the packaging, instructions or on/in the box does it list this adapter. MSI's site doesn't even seem to list it.
i took a few close up pics of it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Ahhhh much better. That's exactly what it is. DVI to HDMI. Think of it like those 5870 GPU that have no DVI or VGA ports but have 6 Mini D HDMI ports. That's what that adapter does. I don't have VGA on my XFX card so mine came with VGA to DVI adapter.









That's not HDMI though it's the other port that the name escapes me for the moment of however.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
actually i think it's DVI to HDMI.... but no where in the packaging, instructions or on/in the box does it list this adapter. MSI's site doesn't even seem to list it.
i took a few close up pics of it.


----------



## Bradey

display port? to dvi


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup that's it. Display port. lol









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
display port? to dvi


----------



## brightico

I have a 5770 Vapor-x now. Huge performance increase over my 4770.

I made a move that I'm not sure if I'll regret or not so I'd like some input.

I want to Xfire two 5770's but, to do that I needed a new motherboard that supports Xfire. Being on a limited budget I picked up an Asrock A785GXH/128M without realizing that the two PCI-e slots would be 4x when in Xfire mode.

So, my question is would I get at least a 50% improvement by going Xfire even though I'll essentially be at 4x instead of 16x? Will a 5770 fully saturate a 4x PCI-e 2.0 bus?

I've seen the question asked before when referring to older 38xx series cards or cards that use high memory bandwidth but, what about the 5770?


----------



## Leon777

Hmmm how do 4 of theese scale now with the newest drivers?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Hmmm how do 4 of theese scale now with the newest drivers?

3 work good.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
I have a 5770 Vapor-x now. Huge performance increase over my 4770.

I made a move that I'm not sure if I'll regret or not so I'd like some input.

I want to Xfire two 5770's but, to do that I needed a new motherboard that supports Xfire. Being on a limited budget I picked up an Asrock A785GXH/128M without realizing that the two PCI-e slots would be 4x when in Xfire mode.

So, my question is would I get at least a 50% improvement by going Xfire even though I'll essentially be at 4x instead of 16x? Will a 5770 fully saturate a 4x PCI-e 2.0 bus?

I've seen the question asked before when referring to older 38xx series cards or cards that use high memory bandwidth but, what about the 5770?

read this article. it will shed some light on pci-e bandwidth performance.http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...xpress_Scaling

there's gonna be a drop in performance when running at 4x, but its not as bad as you'd think. you may want to look into getting a new motherboard instead of another 5770. there are some good mATX boards out there for cheap and have 16x 16x slots.


----------



## dwaynep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


I have a 5770 Vapor-x now. Huge performance increase over my 4770.

I made a move that I'm not sure if I'll regret or not so I'd like some input.

I want to Xfire two 5770's but, to do that I needed a new motherboard that supports Xfire. Being on a limited budget I picked up an Asrock A785GXH/128M without realizing that the two PCI-e slots would be 4x when in Xfire mode.

So, my question is would I get at least a 50% improvement by going Xfire even though I'll essentially be at 4x instead of 16x? Will a 5770 fully saturate a 4x PCI-e 2.0 bus?

I've seen the question asked before when referring to older 38xx series cards or cards that use high memory bandwidth but, what about the 5770?


The Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P should be a great board to running 5770 in crossfire


----------



## staryoshi

I'm back in the club again, lol. I drift in and out and in and out because I go through too many PC bits -_- I have a crummy HIS IceQ. The PCB is laid out and built well, but the heatsink is just terrible. It gives IceQ a bad name. Ordered a Zalman VF1000 to replace it. Will post pix when it's installed. (The GPU on the IceQ is further right than the stock model, so interference with the DVI ports is not an issue)

I'm very tempted to sell or return it and pop an Asus CuCore in there with the Zalman heatsink. I should do that...







Nah, I'll stick with this until GTX460 or HD6000.


----------



## prznar1

any one care to explain how this is possible? why this xfx 5770 has only one CF link?








xfx product number is HD-577A-ZNEA
i know that ATI has abandoned quad fire support for lower card, and it was good decision. but are those V2 versions with V1 cooling?
i'm looking for another xfx to play, that will be fully compatible with EK fullcover wateblock.


----------



## Ceadderman

Don't know why but I think that it's possibly to promote upgrading to 58** series. 5770 for better or worse is going to be the budget card.

However, most people (note I said MOST not all) will probably only buy 1 or two cards in this price point and in an effort to shave manufacturing costs they most likely just went to the one link. Which imho doesn't that make the card an SLI not a crossfire Card?









I'm pretty sure you can get a bridge with 3 connectors on it, but I wouldn't know where to begin to look. Probably from the manufacturer. Either that or hope someone with a V1 card puts it up for sale.









~Ceadder









ca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prznar1* 
any one care to explain how this is possible? why this xfx 5770 has only one CF link?








xfx product number is HD-577A-ZNEA
i know that ATI has abandoned quad fire support for lower card, and it was good decision. but are those V2 versions with V1 cooling?
i'm looking for another xfx to play, that will be fully compatible with EK fullcover wateblock.


----------



## CravinR1

SLI is nvidia, crossfire is ati

2 ati cards are still crossfire

Is that a picture of my card? I see the nick on the right


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks for that. I could not have moved on with my life if nobody had stopped and told me. How will I ever repay you.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


SLI is nvidia, crossfire is ati

2 ati cards are still crossfire


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Don't know why but I think that it's possibly to promote upgrading to 58** series. 5770 for better or worse is going to be the budget card.

However, most people (note I said MOST not all) will probably only buy 1 or two cards in this price point and in an effort to shave manufacturing costs they most likely just went to the one link. *Which imho doesn't that make the card an SLI not a crossfire Card?







*

I'm pretty sure you can get a bridge with 3 connectors on it, but I wouldn't know where to begin to look. Probably from the manufacturer. Either that or hope someone with a V1 card puts it up for sale.









~Ceadder









ca


Didn't want you to continue making posts that made you look stupid.

Just trying to help


----------



## Ceadderman

I apologize if your sarcasm meter is on the fritz.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Didn't want you to continue making posts that made you look stupid.

Just trying to help


----------



## CravinR1

Mine is obviously more sensitive than yours lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Might just be, been working for two days to get my Post issue solved. Found out that it was a couple of friggin loose standoffs.









I always thought those things were non conductive. Ummmm wrong. they zero'ed my Multimeter when connected to one another and tested end to end. Straight pass for current.

So yeah, I think my sarcasm meter bust straight busted.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


Mine is obviously more sensitive than yours lol


----------



## CravinR1

glad you got your issue fixed **hugs** (no ****)


----------



## prznar1

i'm going to ask XFX about this card. is it a reference design or not.


----------



## Ceadderman

No need Mate. It's not. Reference design doesn't have power connection at the very end of the GPU. It's on the end but faces the the door not the front of the case. The fan is in the correct spot but the PCB isn't the correct color nor does it say "AMD" on the PCI-E side of the GPU. I have this GPU. Trust me, not Reference. You still might be able to OC it, but I can't promise anything. When I get the chance to try my hand @ a GPU OC, I'll post the results here pass or fail.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *prznar1*


i'm going to ask XFX about this card. is it a reference design or not.


----------



## prznar1

find that out to







but if you do have it could you make a shot of it without heatsink?

xfx support is very quick but no brains...

also add me to the list


----------



## Leon777

O im not plaing to get another lol i was just wondering :L


----------



## ownage pancakes

Just ordered this 5770 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125327

Gonna be a nice upgrade from my uber loud 9600GT.


----------



## drummerstix11

I just hopped on the 5770 band-wagon. I went from a nV9500GT (ew) to an 8600GT DDR3, to an HD4650, then 4670, then 5670, now I got a referance XFX 5770 that has unlocked voltage and everything!

My clocks are 1000/1325

Please add me?


----------



## Ceadderman

Go to first page look at the first Post. There is a link for the application. Follow the instructions and submit. Welcome aboard. It may take awhile to be reviewed and your name added but soon you'll be with 5770 Club.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummerstix11*


I just hopped on the 5770 band-wagon. I went from a nV9500GT (ew) to an 8600GT DDR3, to an HD4650, then 4670, then 5670, now I got a referance XFX 5770 that has unlocked voltage and everything!

My clocks are 1000/1325

Please add me?


----------



## Draggin

I have a asus cucore 5770 that wont overclock









But add me anyway


----------



## xidious

You can add me to the crossfire list, both cards in system.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im not a fan of powercolor but its 5770 news.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/...ooler-hd-5770/


----------



## Lolcano

Hi all, any1 got a crossfire setup with 1000/1350 clocks? Any benchies?


----------



## Muldoon

I just bought an XFX reference 5770 from a sale on here yesterday so my days of integrated video are soon over haha. I hope my card will overclock well. Anyone have any experience overclocking the XFX reference model?


----------



## CravinR1

I have the second one with only one crossfire connection


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey guys who is Running Win 7 64 bit and 10.5 driver? I ran it before and everything seemed fine. Had to reformat my Win 7 drive and short stroked it. Well after I finished updating everything, I installed 10.5. The next day I couldn't get past the desktop screen after Post. Had to once again Re-install Win 7 since I didn't yet have a save point and now once again I've got everything else but 10.5 installed.

When I first got this system up and running I did not see any reference to Vista in the driver dl. But this time there is a reference to it in the link. Could this be causing my system to have fits? I wouldn't think so but there is clearly something going on with 10.5 where there hadn't been to start with.









~Ceadder


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Hey guys who is Running Win 7 64 bit and 10.5 driver? I ran it before and everything seemed fine. Had to reformat my Win 7 drive and short stroked it. Well after I finished updating everything, I installed 10.5. The next day I couldn't get past the desktop screen after Post. Had to once again Re-install Win 7 since I didn't yet have a save point and now once again I've got everything else but 10.5 installed.

When I first got this system up and running I did not see any reference to Vista in the driver dl. But this time there is a reference to it in the link. Could this be causing my system to have fits? I wouldn't think so but there is clearly something going on with 10.5 where there hadn't been to start with.









~Ceadder










i had the same thing happen with 10.6 but i had a save point. very strange. dont know the cause. 10.4 has worked everytime i've reinstalled. if you figure it out let us know.


----------



## Ceadderman

So maybe I should try 10.4? I hope not cause I've heard 10.4 is garbage like 10.6 is.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i had the same thing happen with 10.6 but i had a save point. very strange. dont know the cause. 10.4 has worked everytime i've reinstalled. if you figure it out let us know.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
So maybe I should try 10.4? I hope not cause I've heard 10.4 is garbage like 10.6 is.









~Ceadder









i've heard others say that, but its been the best for me so far! im only running 2 cards atm and its still working good in games and such. 10.6 truly is garbarge at least on my end. 10.5 gave me some issues in a couple games so i went back to 10.4 cause it hasn't given me a problem. it seemed to me that most of the 10.4 haters were running big cards like cf5870's and 5970's. maybe i'll try 10.5 again this weekend.


----------



## CL3P20

Im running Win7 x64 with 10.6 drivers.. same OC as before..nice and stable gaming for hours so far. Running Physx with a 8800gs


----------



## 113802

Take me out of the club I sold my 5770's


----------



## Ceadderman

Has anyone had issues upon reboot after installing a driver?

This is now the 4th time that I got to the desktop but no icons, no start list and no tool bar appeared.

I've downloaded and installed 10.6 and 10.5 twice for the latter.

I thought that MAYBE it needed a reseat, so I tried that.

I then tried to use the driver disc and no joy upon restart. But it seems to work fine w/o drivers. This makes absolutely no sense to me as it shouldn't even work if it's the GPU itself. Should it? I will say that I've noticed a pretty bad flicker that cleared up after the reseat. But other than that it's like my system is rejecting my GPU which shouldn't happen since my MoBo is an ATi platform.









Tomorrow I'm going to reflash my BIOS since the last time I did drivers I was running a different BIOS series. I was running 0801 and then changed to 0905. So maybe my MoBo IS rejecting my GPU. I'll find out. But any feedback would be appreciated.

@WannaBe... Dude are you nuts?








Why would you scale back in performance going to a 470? Read the link in my Sig. XFired 5770s' perform @ or better than 470. And slightly cheaper too. Oh and less heat?


















~Ceadder


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Has anyone had issues upon reboot after installing a driver?

This is now the 4th time that I got to the desktop but no icons, no start list and no tool bar appeared.

I've downloaded and installed 10.6 and 10.5 twice for the latter.

I thought that MAYBE it needed a reseat, so I tried that.

I then tried to use the driver disc and no joy upon restart. But it seems to work fine w/o drivers. This makes absolutely no sense to me as it shouldn't even work if it's the GPU itself. Should it? I will say that I've noticed a pretty bad flicker that cleared up after the reseat. But other than that it's like my system is rejecting my GPU which shouldn't happen since my MoBo is an ATi platform.









Tomorrow I'm going to reflash my BIOS since the last time I did drivers I was running a different BIOS series. I was running 0801 and then changed to 0905. So maybe my MoBo IS rejecting my GPU. I'll find out. But any feedback would be appreciated.

@WannaBe... Dude are you nuts?








Why would you scale back in performance going to a 470? Read the link in my Sig. XFired 5770s' perform @ or better than 470. And slightly cheaper too. Oh and less heat?


















~Ceadder









No problems from me with any driver set. When you installed them, did you do the whole Driver Sweeper method in Safe mode? If not you can try that as well as flashing your BIOS.


----------



## Ceadderman

Fresh install using restore points. Shouldn't matter whether I used Driver Sweeper or not. Every time it gets to the desktop pic and my HDDs' are constantly reading only no action.









I'm starting to thing that my GPU crapped out for whatever reason.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


No problems from me with any driver set. When you installed them, did you do the whole Driver Sweeper method in Safe mode? If not you can try that as well as flashing your BIOS.


----------



## Muldoon

I have followed the How to Overclock your ATI Gpu thread at the top of this forum, but that guide doesn't tell you how to voltage tweak. I was able to get to around 950 MHz core and 1375 MHz on my memory before noticing errors in the gputool stability test and some unigine benchmarks. Those speeds were at stock voltage of 1.125V. Any guidance on how to increase my voltage to get even better stability and performance? I'm running a single XFX reference HD 5770. Thanks.


----------



## newbile

my HDMI is connected to the tv but on the playback devices it says not plugged in
cant be the cord and its plugged all the in. what can it be? help!!


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muldoon*


I have followed the How to Overclock your ATI Gpu thread at the top of this forum, but that guide doesn't tell you how to voltage tweak. I was able to get to around 950 MHz core and 1375 MHz on my memory before noticing errors in the gputool stability test and some unigine benchmarks. Those speeds were at stock voltage of 1.125V. Any guidance on how to increase my voltage to get even better stability and performance? I'm running a single XFX reference HD 5770. Thanks.


use msi afterburner to oc. go to settings, general, unlock voltage control. you should be able to adjust the voltage from the main afterburner screen, it will be the top bar.


----------



## sequencius




----------



## Muldoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
use msi afterburner to oc. go to settings, general, unlock voltage control. you should be able to adjust the voltage from the main afterburner screen, it will be the top bar.

I have already done that. I'm looking for advice on what voltages I should increase to while overclocking. Any thoughts on a maximum safe voltage? What increments should I increase in? Thank you.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Muldoon*


I have already done that. I'm looking for advice on what voltages I should increase to while overclocking. Any thoughts on a maximum safe voltage? What increments should I increase in? Thank you.


ok. the max for afterburner is 1.35v. i have run my cards at this voltage before and they still work but i dont recomend it. maybe go 1.20v and adjust from there, +/-.01v. keep an eye on you temps. uping the voltage makes these cards get hot in a hurry if you dont adjust fan speed too. i know these cards will keep working at 95c (my friends xfx did it), but i would not try it. i never let mine go over 75c. once you get your desired oc, make sure you back the voltage off until you find the lowest stable voltage. no sense in giving it more than it needs and it will make it run slightly cooler. good luck.


----------



## Muldoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


ok. the max for afterburner is 1.35v. i have run my cards at this voltage before and they still work but i dont recomend it. maybe go 1.20v and adjust from there, +/-.01v. keep an eye on you temps. uping the voltage makes these cards get hot in a hurry if you dont adjust fan speed too. i know these cards will keep working at 95c (my friends xfx did it), but i would not try it. i never let mine go over 75c. once you get your desired oc, make sure you back the voltage off until you find the lowest stable voltage. no sense in giving it more than it needs and it will make it run slightly cooler. good luck.


I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man i should of bought another R5770 Hawk when i got this one, getting difficult to find.
oh well............ the new GTX 460's are looking good and the 1GB ones are only 40.00 more then i paid for my R5770 Hawk.


----------



## CL3P20

Time to add caps and clock for 1150 core


----------



## Ceadderman

System is saved, system is saved. Sky not falling no mo sky no mo falling!
























It was my stupidity but not drivers not OS that was the issue. Stupid HDMI cable was plugged in on the same monitor running DVI. Ran fine that way until you go to install a driver and it forces the system to go







w.t.f. Causing the hang.









Now I just gotta get this HDD reformation figured out and it will be done except for the Case mod.
































~Ceadder


----------



## Sasquonky

Hey guys, add me please, got my hawk a couple weeks ago









I have a stupid nooby question; is it ok for the memory clocks to stay at the overclocked speed day to day? At stock it is at 1200, and drops to 300 when not used, but when i OC it, it stays at that speed all the time. Will that cause me problems, or damage the memory at all? I know the memory is supposed to be a little bit of a problem with this gpu, so just trying to maximize it lol


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sasquonky*


Hey guys, add me please, got my hawk a couple weeks ago









I have a stupid nooby question; is it ok for the memory clocks to stay at the overclocked speed day to day? At stock it is at 1200, and drops to 300 when not used, but when i OC it, it stays at that speed all the time. Will that cause me problems, or damage the memory at all? I know the memory is supposed to be a little bit of a problem with this gpu, so just trying to maximize it lol


it should be fine


----------



## antuk15

I have 2x Power Cooler 5770's in Crossfire but I have no internet to upload a picture ( At the parent house now on there internet )


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


I have 2x Power Cooler 5770's in Crossfire but I have no internet to upload a picture ( At the parent house now on there internet )


You can save a gpuz shot as a file


----------



## mercedessss

Add me. *Asus cucore 5770 1Gb* *1000 1300 1,25 V.*
With stock cooler I coludnt even play game (temperature was over 80 C in load idle around 45 C). Now with *Thermalright HR-03 Rev A* idle 34 C and load about 50-54 C. Room temperature is 28 C.


----------



## void

For Sapphire models is paying a premium for the Vapour-X cooler over the stock V2 worth it?

I already have a V2 cooler model and I'm probably gonna Xfire this week.


----------



## newbile

i might xfire on a 400W [=


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *void* 
For Sapphire models is paying a premium for the Vapour-X cooler over the stock V2 worth it?

I already have a V2 cooler model and I'm probably gonna Xfire this week.

the v2 cooler works better than the vapor-x cooler. its not worth paying more.


----------



## Ceadderman

*wow!*









Just ran Uningine Heaven 2.1 on my system at full everything with 3D disabled.

Max I got 44 and change FPS. Overall I got 15.3 FPS. This is all stock.

I'm not super impressed by the numbers. What impressed me was how mind blowingly awesome it looks.









I'd seen it on YouTube and 3DGuru etc. But until you run it for yourself you just don't have any clue. Can't wait to get my system RAID'ed so I can get to Clocking my hardware and then run this beast again.









Oh I should point out the numbers were a tad off as I had Safari open with 7 tabs(Including this one) had a download going as well as CPU-Z and Hardware Monitor.







Not too shabby.









~Ceadder


----------



## DrBrownfinger

the thing that sucks about the heaven bench is the green team fermi's pwn it. hopefully the 6000 series will focus a little more on tesselation like those stinkin fermi's.
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ark-2-0-a.html

notice im the only 5770 on the high score list and beating all crossfire 5870 and 5850's. this bench scales great with multiple gpu's.


----------



## saphisto

oh add me
i got sapphire 5770 new edition


----------



## newbile

whats a good fan to replace your stock one?


----------



## CravinR1

I've filled out the app in the first post and posted a couple times, guess my XFX rev 2 isn't going to be added


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I've filled out the app in the first post and posted a couple times, guess my XFX rev 2 isn't going to be added


cs maan hasn't posted on this thread since june 1st according to his stats. time for a more active leader perhaps?


----------



## Freakn

Just thought I'd through a bit of an update with my bench scores now I'm running a 1090T.

Got it 4.0 24/7 so I can fold without the issue of heat but It'll bench all the way up to 4.4 but thanks a story for another thread.

Here's some scores





AvP Dx11 benchmark =
Resolution: 1920 x 1080
Texture Quality: 2
Shadow Quality: 3
Anisotropic Filtering: 16
SSAO: ON
Vertical Sync: OFF
DX11 Tessellation: ON
DX11 Advanced Shadows: ON
DX11 MSAA Samples: 1

Benchmark Summary:

Number of frames: 6479
Average Frame Time: 16.2ms
Average FPS: 61.8

Heaven 2.0 = Very happy with this score



Considering I'm maxed out @ 960 core and 1350 memory I'm happy with these score for now.

Not sure what the future holds maby a new board and another 5770, thats if my XFX can go 3-way, which is doubtful as its only got 1 bridge link.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

@ freakn: i kinda think you only need one of the 3 cards to have 2 bridge ports for trifire. it would be the middle card. you could use the extra long crossfire bridges if the little ones won't reach due to the offset of the ports on the middle card. if i were to do it again i would use the brick cooler cards instead of the vapor-x. it would be better to have the hot air blowing out the back instead of blowing around in the case. its nothing that a couple well aimed fans can't take care of though. also, try running heaven bench with extreme tesselation. all your other settings stay the same. im curious to see how good a 1090t does. im comparing to my old crossfire scores. if you can score higher than 847points with extreme tess. then you got my old best beat.


----------



## Freakn

I try and keep everything standard so benchies compare properly but below is as requested.

Got 785 points. 1090T @4.0 & 5770 Xfire @ 960/1350

Did you have all 3 sliders in the Tess box to the right? And with what card config did you use?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
I try and keep everything standard so benchies compare properly but below is as requested.

Got 785 points. 1090T @4.0 & 5770 Xfire @ 960/1350

Did you have all 3 sliders in the Tess box to the right? And with what card config did you use?

i didn't realize you are using v2.1. i use v2.0. not sure what you mean by all 3 sliders. it just has the option for extreme tess. i set it up from the start window and dont change anything else. 847 was my best with 2 way crossfire with the gpu's @ 1030/1400, 1.26v cpu @4.0ghz. with trifire and the same settings i get 1341. i think 1375-1400 is possible, havent pushed it hard due to summer time and no air conditioning and no water cooling.


----------



## Freakn

I'll grab 2.0 if i can and give that a run


----------



## theshadow03

add me gigabyte 5770 ud at 950 core 1410 mem.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2vyp/


----------



## deedocmtc

*
๕ ๗ ๗ ๐*


----------



## Batou

hey peeps... it's my birthday xD
I'm just a bit upset^^








Today i decided to buy the second HD5770 1GB DDR5 vapor-x and 
you know what, Â£$%&Â£%!!!! @[email protected]
The two cards are different
I mean, 2 Sapphire 5770 with exactly same name are different, one 
is 3 cm longer than the other one.....................
Is that normal guys? Maybe i'm just a newbie of Crossfire and it's 
absolutely normal that they change cards dimensions .... but only 
3 months have passed from the first purchase...
Am i crazy if i tell you this "difference" makes me







??
I wrote to Sapphire a ticket right now....








*sigh*


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Batou*


hey peeps... it's my birthday xD
I'm just a bit upset^^








Today i decided to buy the second HD5770 1GB DDR5 vapor-x and 
you know what, Â£$%&Â£%!!!! @[email protected]
The two cards are different
I mean, 2 Sapphire 5770 with exactly same name are different, one 
is 3 cm longer than the other one.....................
Is that normal guys? Maybe i'm just a newbie of Crossfire and it's 
absolutely normal that they change cards dimensions .... but only 
3 months have passed from the first purchase...
Am i crazy if i tell you this "difference" makes me







??
I wrote to Sapphire a ticket right now....








*sigh*


there is 2 versions of the vapor-x out there. the 3 i have are the black pcb versions. the blue pcb version is the only one i've seen for sale lately and i dont think it allows voltage control. yours should still work in crossfire, but you may be limited in overclocking due to the lack of voltage control on the new one(if it is the no voltage control version). you should still be able to get around 950/1350 imo.


----------



## Batou

I see. Anyway, this really sux. How it is possible that people do not
specify this difference when they sell stuffs, and i didn't see anything 
about this on sapphire's official site. Thank you for the fast reply


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Batou*


I see. Anyway, this really sux. How it is possible that people do not
specify this difference when they sell stuffs, and i didn't see anything 
about this on sapphire's official site. Thank you for the fast reply


i didn't find anything on sapphire's site either. i was gonna get a 4th for quadfire but i noticed the different colored pcb and found that they changed it for some reason. at one point newegg had the 2 different cards listed. the black version was $10 more and out of stock.


----------



## Nightendday

You're all talking about flashing to the asus bios, is there any reason I shouldn't just buy this asus 5770? would that skip the whole flashing part?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...429&CatId=2306

What would make a sapphire, or xfx card better or worse than that one?


----------



## Dilyn

In order to take off the heatsink, I need only remove the four screws on the back that are holding in the bracket with the springs, yes?
And what kind of screw driver do I use to remove them? I have just recently been informed that a large phillips head will remov them, but I do not want to set myself up for disappointment again


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
In order to take off the heatsink, I need only remove the four screws on the back that are holding in the bracket with the springs, yes?
And what kind of screw driver do I use to remove them? I have just recently been informed that a large phillips head will remov them, but I do not want to set myself up for disappointment again









phillips #2 should work. i always use a non magnetic tipped screwdriver. should be at least 4 screws. the heatsink can be stubborn to get off sometimes but dont force it too hard cause you may have missed a screw.


----------



## Dilyn

Phillips #2?
They have NUMBERS?
2wat


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Phillips #2?
They have NUMBERS?
2wat

its the mid size phillips. #3 is really big, #1 is really small. #1 is too small at times as it bottoms out in the screw. if that happens the phillips part of the screw can get rounded out when turning.


----------



## Dilyn

Interesting.

Figure this is just the ticket then?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

that should work....

you know what i do?

i get my 18volt Makita cordless 3/8 drive impact out (has a nice LED light on it) put on a screwdriver bit adapter and throw in a #2 phillips bit and go to town...

J/K
i have a Mac Screwdriver set in a case that has interchangeable bits so i have everything under the sun in one case. i love inverted tamper proof bits on a screwdriver.. come in handy..


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Interesting.

Figure this is just the ticket then?









yep. #2.


----------



## Dilyn

I hope it works.
I'll test it out tomorrow it looks like


----------



## YangerD

Alright guys, I'm just getting into PC gaming so bear with me on this newbie question







. I have a 5770 running on a 1920x1080 monitor. I just bought Crysis and I want to play it, but before I do I wanted to ask you guys what settings I should run it on, because I doubt the 5770 can run Crysis at all highest settings and still get good frame rates. So I want to know what you guys play Crysis at and how was the gameplay. Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Alright well after about an hour total of unscrewing and rescrewing those four screws, I got the cooler off and back on.
There wasn't any dust to speak of though. 
I was kind of disappointed bloody effing pissed off when I saw that there was no dust inside that card at all. HOW IS IT SO HOT WITH NO DUST FFUUUUU
So I shined it up nicely with some 91% Isopropyl alcohol and a q-tip, applied some MX-2 (boy I hope I did it right) and now it's coasting along at a nice 49-53C idle :|


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Alright guys, I'm just getting into PC gaming so bear with me on this newbie question







. I have a 5770 running on a 1920x1080 monitor. I just bought Crysis and I want to play it, but before I do I wanted to ask you guys what settings I should run it on, because I doubt the 5770 can run Crysis at all highest settings and still get good frame rates. So I want to know what you guys play Crysis at and how was the gameplay. Thanks










mine runs it all on Enthusiast / Very high, but with Anti alaising off.
...but that is with an i7.


----------



## darkness_2

Is there a guide or anything for overclocking the 5770? I am at stock voltage but got my core clock up to 960 Mhz and memory clock up to 1445 Mhz. Any recommendations on where to go from here?

Oh, and so far, it idles at 40C and load is about 60C.


----------



## Dilyn

Make sure you enable Unofficial Overclocking in the MSI Afterburner cfg if you're using Afterburner so that you don't hit a wall at 960


----------



## darkness_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Make sure you enable Unofficial Overclocking in the MSI Afterburner cfg if you're using Afterburner so that you don't hit a wall at 960









Yep, did that. How far should I increase the voltage to? This is my first ever overclock. Should I increment by 10 or 20? I really have no clue.


----------



## Dilyn

I honestly couldn't tell you as I haven't bothered to go anywhere past what I currently have. It would require a bump in voltages, and you can't do that with my card








Plus, it would get way to hot for me.
Good thing there's this big ol' thread full of other intellectuals though!


----------



## darkness_2

I've been pushing the voltage ahead, i'm at 1250 but I can't up the core clock past 960.

Whoops, forgot to enable unofficial overclocking.


----------



## spice003

5770 can go to 1.3v, thats what i heard on OCN, i currently have mine at 1250v for my overclock. i had higher than that when i reached 1000core. so just keep uping the voltage and run stability test.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i've taken these cards to 1.35v with afterburner. it makes the idle temps go from 31c to 52c without touching the core or memory speeds


----------



## darkness_2

Hmmm, I changed the core voltage to 1225 in MSI AfterBurner but it still says 1000 in every other application. What gives?

Also, I've been running FurMark for 10 minutes and it hasn't gone over 69C at 980/1445. It crashed. I'm trying 1000/1400 at 1.23V

EDIT:

Okay, so I think I've hit a stable overclock:

1000/1400 @ 1.237V

I ran Furmark for 25 minutes and it didn't crash. Max temp was 72 and it mostly hovered between 70 and 71 the entire time. The fan is a little loud at the fan speed it's using: 80%. Seems to be working well.


----------



## GoodInk

I seem to be having a problem with my 5770's in crossfire. I just got done upping my overclock and wanted to see what I'd get in 3DMark06 and it came up as 17,000 something. So I ran it again this time I was seeing if both cards where running, well only one is working on 3dMark06. So I checked MSI Kombustor and crossfire is working on that. I loaded up Metro 2033 and only one card is working on that. Any ideas what could be doing this? I'm running CCC 10.6 with newest crossfire profiles.


----------



## darkness_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I seem to be having a problem with my 5770's in crossfire. I just got done upping my overclock and wanted to see what I'd get in 3DMark06 and it came up as 17,000 something. So I ran it again this time I was seeing if both cards where running, well only one is working on 3dMark06. So I checked MSI Kombustor and crossfire is working on that. I loaded up Metro 2033 and only one card is working on that. Any ideas what could be doing this? I'm running CCC 10.6 with newest crossfire profiles.

People have been having lots of trouble with the 10.6 drivers, especially people with CrossFire. Try the 10.4 drivers.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkness_2* 
People have been having lots of trouble with the 10.6 drivers, especially people with CrossFire. Try the 10.4 drivers.

Thanks (+1 REP) and I just broke 24K







Got 24,357

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14236346


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
5770 can go to 1.3v, thats what i heard on OCN, i currently have mine at 1250v for my overclock. i had higher than that when i reached 1000core. so just keep uping the voltage and run stability test.

your sig shows 960/1300 1.25v. did it require the extra voltage to get stable? all 3 of my cards will do 960/1385 1.125v (stock voltage). did you maybe forget a digit? or does your card need that much voltage? not f'ing with you, just curious.


----------



## newbile

think my new PSU can handle a xfiring?


----------



## darkness_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbile* 
think my new PSU can handle a xfiring?

Nope. You'll need a little bit more for CrossFire.


----------



## newbile

antec power supply calculator says 389 at full load.


----------



## GoodInk

That is pushing it for one card
"450 Watt or greater power supply with 1x 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connector recommended (600 Watt and two 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX Technology in dual mode)"


----------



## newbile

whats a good PSU for $50~80


----------



## Dilyn

Seasonic M12II 620W for $85 on NewEgg


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i ran crossfire oc'd and phenom II @4.2ghz with a corsair hx650 and had no problems at all. adding the 3rd card made the hx650 get mad and cause bsod. i was able to get it to work by setting the cpu and gpu's to stock clocks and voltages.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

OCZ StealthXStream 700W for 51.00 @ Microcenter


----------



## GoodInk

A couple more that are on sale
OCZ StealthXStream OCZ700SXS 700W on sale for $74.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341019

Antec NEO ECO 620C 620W on sale for $74.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817371031


----------



## newbile

seasonic sounds awesome


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


your sig shows 960/1300 1.25v. did it require the extra voltage to get stable? all 3 of my cards will do 960/1385 1.125v (stock voltage). did you maybe forget a digit? or does your card need that much voltage? not f'ing with you, just curious.


can you run vantage with your setup with out vantage crashing? i was originally at 1.2v stable(30min OCCT) but vanatge would give me an error and it wouldnt stop till i was 1.250v


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


can you run vantage with your setup with out vantage crashing? i was originally at 1.2v stable(30min OCCT) but vanatge would give me an error and it wouldnt stop till i was 1.250v


 the only time vantage has crashed is when i set the oc to 1050/1425 or higher but thats with 1.29+ volts. its happened a couple times.


----------



## spice003

i dont know maybe something else is unstable in my pc.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i ran crossfire oc'd and phenom II @4.2ghz with a corsair hx650 and had no problems at all. adding the 3rd card made the hx650 get mad and cause bsod. i was able to get it to work by setting the cpu and gpu's to stock clocks and voltages.


hey bro can i see a picture of your build to see the cards setup... I wanna see the trifire 5770's + gt240 on that mobo... since I'm planning to do a similar set up.. i want to see how it fits

sorry for the random picture asking


----------



## newbile

yeah i want a piece of that


----------



## Ceadderman

Are you strictly adhering to rule of thumb here, by only tweaking one thing at a time? Or are you attempting to go balls out and do it all at once?

If you're doing it one thing at a time as you should be, it should be relatively simple to figure out the issue.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i dont know maybe something else is unstable in my pc.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

sorry for the poor quality pics. used my phone. went with the gt240 cause it was single slot and thats all the room i had left. it also doesn't require a pci-e connector, not a big deal but convenient. even with only 7 expansion slots i can almost fit a 4th double wide card in there. not in the mood for taking it all apart and modding. maybe i'll do it when i finally install all this cable sleeving i have sitting around. i should be able to get another 6-7mm by modding the bottom of the case and lowering the psu.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Are you strictly adhering to rule of thumb here, by only tweaking one thing at a time? Or are you attempting to go balls out and do it all at once?

If you're doing it one thing at a time as you should be, it should be relatively simple to figure out the issue.









~Ceadder









yes. no balls out.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
sorry for the poor quality pics. used my phone. went with the gt240 cause it was single slot and thats all the room i had left. it also doesn't require a pci-e connector, not a big deal but convenient. even with only 7 expansion slots i can almost fit a double wide card in there. not in the mood for taking it all apart and modding. maybe i'll do it when i finally install all this cable sleeving i have sitting around. i should be able to get another 6-7mm by modding the bottom of the case and lowering the psu.

I love it







... I'm soo going to do what i had planned
thanks for posting the pics... now what I need is a bigger case - for a tiny bit more space between the cards & the PSU


----------



## newbile

hold, were your 5770s reference or no reference?


----------



## ionstorm66

Grabbed 2 5770's to replace my 4890, because I am moving to 3 screens. They should be here monday. If I want to go quad-fire 4770's how powerful of a PSU do I need? My current PSU has 60 amps of 12V with 66 peak. I think I should at least be able to get tri fire out of it correct?


----------



## sendblink23

We gotta be super happy with our 5770's... it finally works on Snow Leopard








Ofcourse this info is for users who do hackintosh - http://netkas.org/?p=465&cpage=4#comment-92937
Same goes too with 5750/5850/5870/5970 users

Finally I'm gonna get rid of the 9800GTX+ no more green SH%& on my setup.... now i have no clue if Crossfire or Trifire works on Snow... but I'll test it out next week


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

moved from a CM690 to a CM690 II Adv today, 
replaced all fan's and took R5770 apart.

removed stock TIM from R5770 and applied MX-3
also installed Enzotech BCC9 Ramsinks to it.

idle temps went from 33c to 29-30c
pretty nice 3c drop for 5 min. of work


----------



## HondaGuy

Sapphire 5770 here, Question is when using MSI afterburner I am unable to get past 960 Core. any ideas?

Stable at 1.150 @960/1350


----------



## ionstorm66

I have a question, I've got some reference 5770's coming. Do I need any ram sinks for the ref 5770? I read about a lot of people installing ram sinks on none ref cards.

Also how good is the EK 5770 block?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

My R5770
removing the stock TIM and applied MX-3 and some Enzotech BCC9 Ramsinks


----------



## newbile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


My R5770
removing the stock TIM and applied MX-3 and some Enzotech BCC9 Ramsinks


where did you buy the sinks?
is it for reference or non ref only?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well the 1st thing i did was searched here for the R5770 and read almost all of the threads related around the Hawk.

i found this thread here
http://www.overclock.net/ati/683034-...0-hawk-cf.html

and found within that thread a post that said the Enzotech BCC9's fit with no clearance issues.

so i went here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...08009&Tpk=bcc9
and found them and ordered them.

i let them sit a few weeks before i installed them cause i wasn't ready to move to the new case. so after installing them and seeing an instant 4c drop i figured it was money well spent.


----------



## HondaGuy

Just play'n around with this AB.. how are these numbers?


----------



## Ceadderman

Get the 932 or the new X Mate. 932 is a big case. But the X has 10 PCI slots instead of the traditional 7 which the 932 has. So it will accept even the most demanding of MoBos.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I love it







... I'm soo going to do what i had planned
thanks for posting the pics... now what I need is a bigger case - for a tiny bit more space between the cards & the PSU


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Get the 932 or the new X Mate. 932 is a big case. But the X has 10 PCI slots instead of the traditional 7 which the 932 has. So it will accept even the most demanding of MoBos.









~Ceadder










The pain I'm having.... over here the 932 is way too overpriced & ordering online either the 932 or the X they want to charge me between $60 - $80 on shipment... unless its used then it would be cheaper <-- then when i find one... i plan to save and get it.. but I suddenly spent it on something else ahahaha

Do you know anybody who would exchange with me 2 motherboards (GIGABYTE MA790XT-UD4P & MSI 770-C45 - both new with the 6 cores bios) for a HAF 932? lol


----------



## Ceadderman

I would if I had nother case to put my gear in. But you're in Puerto Rico too right?








Man the shipping on that would be insane.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


The pain I'm having.... over here the 932 is way too overpriced & ordering online either the 932 or the X they want to charge me between $60 - $80 on shipment... unless its used then it would be cheaper <-- then when i find one... i plan to save and get it.. but I suddenly spent it on something else ahahaha

Do you know anybody who would exchange with me 2 motherboards (GIGABYTE MA790XT-UD4P & MSI 770-C45 - both new with the 6 cores bios) for a HAF 932? lol


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I would if I had nother case to put my gear in. But you're in Puerto Rico too right?








Man the shipping on that would be insane.









~Ceadder










lol


----------



## darkness_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just play'n around with this AB.. how are these numbers?











In your MSI AfterBurner install directory, open msiafterburner.cfg and change the field "Enable Unofficial Overclocking" to 1.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



In your MSI AfterBurner install directory, open msiafterburner.cfg and change the field "Enable Unofficial Overclocking" to 1.


hmm, should i do this on my R5770 Hawk?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


hmm, should i do this on my R5770 Hawk?


Yes.

Wait, lemme try that again.
*YES*


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yes.

Wait, lemme try that again.
*YES*










ok *DONE*


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkness_2*


In your MSI AfterBurner install directory, open msiafterburner.cfg and change the field "Enable Unofficial Overclocking" to 1.



Thx for the info, working good now


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*









ok *DONE*


Good man. 
Those Hawks are amazing. If you aren't overclocking it, I'm going to be very. VERY. disappoint.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Good man. 
Those Hawks are amazing. If you aren't overclocking it, I'm going to be very. VERY. disappoint.


well...... cough cough..... stock ATM....









i wanted a chance for the MX-3 i applied today and the Enzotech BCC9's to set in. i spent the day cleaning and moving stuff around. Tomorrow i am gonna overclock it....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


well...... cough cough..... stock ATM....









i wanted a chance for the MX-3 i applied today and the Enzotech BCC9's to set in. i spent the day cleaning and moving stuff around. Tomorrow i am gonna overclock it....


Good man.
Good, good man.
I want you to break 1,000 on your first shot. That's right. Just change the number straight to 1,000.
I bet you it will work immediately.


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well looking at After Burner now i see...

Core Voltage 1.2
Core Clock 875
Memory Clock 1200
Fan Speed 70%
Idle Temp 30c

so, what should i shoot for? 
and not sure on voltage settings, saw some that lowered the voltage to obtain higher OC's


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well after about 12hrs of idle time with the MX-3 and the Enzotech BCC9's my idle temps are now pretty steady at 27c.
not to bad i guess...... time to push the Hawk to it's limit


----------



## darkness_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
well after about 12hrs of idle time with the MX-3 and the Enzotech BCC9's my idle temps are now pretty steady at 27c.
not to bad i guess...... time to push the Hawk to it's limit

27C!!!??? Holy crap mine idles at 45C, although mine is slightly overclocked. I got to 1000/1400 @ 1.237V. I can get a stable 1025/1400 @ 1.25V but after that I have to have a huge voltage increase for anything past 1050.

Bring that thing up to 1000/1400 with a slight voltage tweak then keep incrementing slowly with voltage tweaks.


----------



## Dilyn

My idles are staying at a steady 52C and I'm maxing out [email protected] at 68C


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i guess the Hawk is running pretty cool then.
i am gonna overclock it some today, running some BOINC Projects for OCN on my machine right now and seeing temps at 40c with a 98% GPU usage and been running for 45 min.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya I'm trying to get back to 9th place on my folding team. Dropped to 14th 'cus I didn't fold the entire month of June








Seeing 97% GPU usage and I'm hovering around (on average) 65-67C. That's just awesome. I would've gotten 77C before. I've been at this for nearly 12 hours too


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Boinc has been running 11 hrs with R5770 @ 98% GPU usage and temps are steady at 43c with fan at 75%... LOL i wonder if my temps will ever get to 50c


----------



## ionstorm66

Got my ref 5770's today. Can't use them as my D14 and TIM don't come until tomarrow, and I don't want to put it 1/2 together. Planning up some mods to get some sinks on the ram front and back.

My plan is to cut the front mem sink to that all is like is the part that runs on the top. Then cut the shourd so that air flows over the mem, and then put some mem sinks on the mem and some sinks on the VRM's as well. Only problem is that the GPU VRM's are under the fan, so I can add sinks, but no way to get good airflow on them.


----------



## 0mar32

please add me pronto


----------



## Ceadderman

Fill out and submit the application link in the OP. Thanks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


please add me pronto


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Can I Join?


----------



## Ceadderman

Are you going to TRi-Fire with the 30 and the 50? I guess that's one way of getting to 5870 territory.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick* 
Can I Join?


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Are you going to TRi-Fire with the 30 and the 50? I guess that's one way of getting to 5870 territory.









~Ceadder









i Dont Belive that 5770 can Be CFX with with 58XX


----------



## Dilyn

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Why wouldn't it?

it is not 58XX

Besides i Will Need a Smaller Cooler To FiT In


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick* 
i Dont Belive that 5770 can Be CFX with with 58XX

You could, but they would run at the speed of the 5770 I think.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
You could, but they would run at the speed of the 5770 I think.

Exactly.
I believe the way that ATi works is that you can crossfire any cards within the same family, but they run at the speeds of the slower card.


----------



## lblitzer

Just picked up a 3 month old 5770 the other day for $100 booyah. I don't do as much gaming as I used to, and my 4890 ran so hot. So far this thing handles everything I'm throwing at it quite wonderfully, and much cooler too! Won't do any folding with this, but I like the size, quietness, power and how cool it runs!


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Exactly.
I believe the way that ATi works is that you can crossfire any cards within the same family, but they run at the speeds of the slower card.

5850 is The Slower









Stock : 725 Mhz

and 5770 is 57XX Series, technically, they are not from the same family


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick* 
5850 is The Slower









Stock : 725 Mhz

But ASUS Oc's Like a Beasr , Got it at 1GHZ

That's amazing









I'm not sure if the benefits of crossfiring a 5850 and 5770 would be worth it, but it should work.


----------



## ionstorm66

Can't wait for my UPS's boxes to come in today. Will finally be able to use my pair of 5770's.


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's amazing









I'm not sure if the benefits of crossfiring a 5850 and 5770 would be worth it, but it should work.

But 57XX is not from the Same Family of the 58XX, or are they?










My First OC on the EAH5850


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I think we need to clear up crossfire compatibility issues. I've seen several people around the forums talking about crossfire between 57xx series and 58xx series. As far as I know, this is not possible. Has to be same family, not generation. Que AMD combo chart:


----------



## Dilyn

nvmd ^


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

going to Upgrade My Older Rig and use the 5770


----------



## Ceadderman

Nvm I read it wrong. I'll slap my hand for responding too soon. Thanks.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
I think we need to clear up crossfire compatibility issues. I've seen several people around the forums talking about crossfire between 57xx series and 58xx series. As far as I know, this is not possible. Has to be same family, not generation. Que AMD combo chart:


----------



## DrBrownfinger

whats interesting about crossfire with 2 different cards of the same family is the higher clocked cards doesn't underclock to the lower clocked cards speed. i always thought a 5750 would cause a 5770 to run at lower speeds but its not true.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid...cs_hd5750.html
its an older article but still a good read.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
whats interesting about crossfire with 2 different cards of the same family is the higher clocked cards doesn't underclock to the lower clocked cards speed. i always thought a 5750 would cause a 5770 to run at lower speeds but its not true.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid...cs_hd5750.html
its an older article but still a good read.

yeah i read that one before.... it got me thinking before I ever planned of ordering the extra 5770's lol


----------



## sendblink23

Guys I need help urgently, I've just received 1 of the 5770's and well added it in my current build, but the damn computer is freaking freezing

I uninstalled all my graphic drivers through control panel & afterwards used driver sweeper

Then installed Catalyst 10.6, afterwards rebooted.. it automatically detected the crossfire... so in CCC I enabled overdrive just so I'm on my usual stable on idle(400/1200)... it was fine

So I rebooted again to make sure its fine... and this time I was going to install the 10.6 crossfire profiles and before I could even hit install my computer freezed up.

I'm right now entirely at stock... not running my system overclocked... I have rebooted over 2 times and it still freezes. Decided to uninstalled everything again and tried my regular stable Catalyst 10.4 & again the same issue has happened... the freezing still persists

Can someone shed me some light here???? If I can't even run CF without freezing how the heck will I be able to run Tri-fire in 2 weeks(as well the other board comes in with my 3rd 5770)?

Currently my CF is XFX 5770(1st slot) + Sapphire 5770
Still using the same mobo as in my System Info but at stock settings


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Guys I need help urgently, I've just received 1 of the 5770's and well added it in my current build, but the damn computer is freaking freezing

I uninstalled all my graphic drivers through control panel & afterwards used driver sweeper

Then installed Catalyst 10.6, afterwards rebooted.. it automatically detected the crossfire... so in CCC I enabled overdrive just so I'm on my usual stable on idle(400/1200)... it was fine

So I rebooted again to make sure its fine... and this time I was going to install the 10.6 crossfire profiles and before I could even hit install my computer freezed up.

I'm right now entirely at stock... not running my system overclocked... I have rebooted over 2 times and it still freezes. Decided to uninstalled everything again and tried my regular stable Catalyst 10.4 & again the same issue has happened... the freezing still persists

Can someone shed me some light here???? If I can't even run CF without freezing how the heck will I be able to run Tri-fire in 2 weeks(as well the other board comes in with my 3rd 5770)?

Currently my CF is XFX 5770(1st slot) + Sapphire 5770
Still using the same mobo as in my System Info but at stock settings


You using the crossfire cable? 1 or 2? or None? Try different combos


----------



## DrBrownfinger

use 10.4 or 10.5. 10.6 is not very good. make sure you dont have overdrive and afterburner trying to oc the cards at the same time. i've had that problem before.


----------



## Ceadderman

Try uninstalling 10.4 and uninstalling 10.6 and then install 10.5 and see how that works. Imho, 10.6 is crap. I don't know what the deal is with 10.4 but, I had nothing but issues with 10.6 so I rolled her back to 10.5.

Also make sure(not saying you didn't the first time) that you have all seated properly and make sure you aren't running the same rail as the Sapphire. Not sure if that makes a difference but it could be, if you're running a multiple rail then it could be underpowering both and making things work harder than they should. Which kind of makes sense now that I think about you not being able to run better than stock settings.







Or maybe not. That 850w should be able to power 2 GPUs of that caliber. But it sounds like they're underpowered.







.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Guys I need help urgently, I've just received 1 of the 5770's and well added it in my current build, but the damn computer is freaking freezing

I uninstalled all my graphic drivers through control panel & afterwards used driver sweeper

Then installed Catalyst 10.6, afterwards rebooted.. it automatically detected the crossfire... so in CCC I enabled overdrive just so I'm on my usual stable on idle(400/1200)... it was fine

So I rebooted again to make sure its fine... and this time I was going to install the 10.6 crossfire profiles and before I could even hit install my computer freezed up.

I'm right now entirely at stock... not running my system overclocked... I have rebooted over 2 times and it still freezes. Decided to uninstalled everything again and tried my regular stable Catalyst 10.4 & again the same issue has happened... the freezing still persists

Can someone shed me some light here???? If I can't even run CF without freezing how the heck will I be able to run Tri-fire in 2 weeks(as well the other board comes in with my 3rd 5770)?

Currently my CF is XFX 5770(1st slot) + Sapphire 5770
Still using the same mobo as in my System Info but at stock settings


----------



## DQ Hero

just a quick question, i have had 6 diffrent 5770's to date. BUT i am getting 2 now and going to crossfire(for the first time) them, what drivers should i use?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


You using the crossfire cable? 1 or 2? or None? Try different combos


1 only

the xfx can only do 1, the sapphire can do 2

I've already tested switching the cards being the sapphire in 1st slot & still the same issue - I did as well the uninstall & tested 10.4 & 10.6

Now, I've switched again and unisntalled everything entirely - somehow now I am stable without any driver (euw basic theme) lol - but anyways I have just searched & downloaded 10.5 catalyst to see if it works or not...

I'll re post in a bit after testing 10.5

Another question am I dead that I can't do tri-fire right? if my XFX only has 1 crossfire entry... I had the idea of using the XFX on the first slot & then using 2 sapphires for the Tri since they have 2 crossfire entries... I'm guessing that isn't possible to do right?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Try uninstalling 10.4 and uninstalling 10.6 and then install 10.5 and see how that works. Imho, 10.6 is crap. I don't know what the deal is with 10.4 but, I had nothing but issues with 10.6 so I rolled her back to 10.5.

Also make sure(not saying you didn't the first time) that you have all seated properly and make sure you aren't running the same rail as the Sapphire. Not sure if that makes a difference but it could be, if you're running a multiple rail then it could be underpowering both and making things work harder than they should. Which kind of makes sense now that I think about you not being able to run better than stock settings.







Or maybe not. That 850w should be able to power 2 GPUs of that caliber. But it sounds like they're underpowered.







.

~Ceadder










Yes they are seated properly... i honestly have no clue what you mean by "make sure you aren't running the same rail as the Sapphire. Not sure if that makes a difference but it could be, if you're running a multiple rail then it could be underpowering both and making things work harder than they should."

I have them directly plugged in from my PSU so it should be fully powered 100% always .... anyways give me a few minutes gonna test 10.5


----------



## sendblink23

.... still crashes even on 10.5

Any other ideas on what else to try? The system literally freezes after around 1 - 2 minutes on the desktop, no matter if I enable (idle clocks go to 400/1200) or disable (157/300) ati overdrive.

Also noticed since i always have Everest on, it seems it says GPU2 always running at 850/1200 it never goes lower - I noticed it as well when the cards were switched always GPU2 said that..... is that normal???


----------



## Freakn

Do you have Afterburner installed?

If yes, boot into safe mode and unistall.

I had a similar issue which is causing me not to be able to use afterburner.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Do you have Afterburner installed?

If yes, boot into safe mode and unistall.

I had a similar issue which is causing me not to be able to use afterburner.


I do have it installed but I do not use it - So I'm gonna uininstall it right now to see if it has any effects.... god I'm happy to have a spare laptop or else I wouldnt been able to be here online to see all the help you guys are providing me


----------



## sendblink23

*UPDATE* I've uninstalled MSI Afterburner.... and blah nothing still the same it freezes

I have noticed what causes the freezing - Enabling Crossfire
Noticed that if it was disabled both cards lower to idle 157/300(it lasts but didn't test much since I'm guessing not needed since its running 1 card there), once I enable Crossfire 2nd card changes & stays on 850/1200 (is that normal the 2nd card clocks?) and after a minute or two the freezing happens

any more ideas???


----------



## DrBrownfinger

make sure both cards work by checking them 1 at a time. have only 1 card installed when you download drivers including crossfire profiles. shut it off when catalyst says to (if it doesn't, do it anyway when its done downloading). turn on and make sure drivers are working and stable. turn off and install second card with bridge. turn on and enable crossfire. im sure you've already done this but maybe you haven't. i dont download the catalyst package either, just individual drivers (display, ccc, crossfire profiles). dont know if it will make a difference.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


make sure both cards work by checking them 1 at a time. have only 1 card installed when you download drivers including crossfire profiles. shut it off when catalyst says to (if it doesn't, do it anyway when its done downloading). turn on and make sure drivers are working and stable. turn off and install second card with bridge. turn on and enable crossfire. im sure you've already done this but maybe you haven't. i dont download the catalyst package either, just individual drivers (display, ccc, crossfire profiles). dont know if it will make a difference.


Yeah I already tried that(both cards alone worked fine by manually setting idle clocks to 250/1200 - so it doesn't cause errors on 2d)... but I'm gonna try what you last mentioned that you always do.... not using the package installer & use individual drivers

What version are you using? 10.6 or some lower.. if lower since I only see the package installer around of older ones not separately could you please upload your drivers somewhere like mediafire.com then post the link for me to download them


----------



## sendblink23

beep beep??? anybody


----------



## Freakn

Are you running Driver Sweeper between installs and installing in Safe Mode?


----------



## sendblink23

I clearly said it on the 1st urgent help post

Quote:



Originally Posted by sendblink23 
I uninstalled all my graphic drivers through control panel & afterwards used driver sweeper


I meant to say in safe mode when using driver sweeper

Now I have not installed any of those drivers through safe mode, since I've tried uninstalling catalyst in control panel and it says you can do it running on safe mode so I imagined you can't install them either as well.

I'm guessing it would be the very same thing. I've already tried 10.4, 10.5 & 10.6 *uninstall in control panel then reboot into safe mode & used driver sweeper between all of them... did the same method 4 times each Catalyst - XFX on 1st slot Sapphire on 2nd, Sapphire on 1st slot XFX on 2nd, XFX alone, Sapphire alone

each card alone runs perfectly fine as long as I create a profile for them to run at 250/1200, on 10.4 is different 200/400... so that they are stable in 2d.

I already mentioned the freezing is caused after enabling Crossfire... 1 minute or 2 pass & it happens ...







I'm having the feeling these 2 aren't compatible with each other


----------



## newbile

if i buy a msi hawk will it down clock itself to match my other 5770?
or can i OC my sapphire to match the msi hawk stock clocks?


----------



## Bradey

sendblink
does crossfire work without OC


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


sendblink
does crossfire work without OC


My system freezes when i enable CrossfireX... in otherwards I'm unable to use crossfireX, I can only manage to use the computer when its disabled :/


----------



## newbile

my question 2 post ago bump


----------



## ionstorm66

newbile if you can OC the sapphire up to the hawk, then then you can run it at that clock.


----------



## Freakn

They will run at their own clocks. You can manually adjust them to be equal if you feel the need.

Crossfire does not require identical cards or specs


----------



## LV1697

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lblitzer*


Just picked up a 3 month old 5770 the other day for $100 booyah. I don't do as much gaming as I used to, and my 4890 ran so hot. So far this thing handles everything I'm throwing at it quite wonderfully, and much cooler too! Won't do any folding with this, but I like the size, quietness, power and how cool it runs!


Want to buy another one for a hundred? I'm live in MN to so if your close to the twin cities we can always meet up. Mine's an XFX with double lifetime warranty if that matters.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm out of the club again







Got myself a GTX460







I've used so many, many 5000 series cards... -_-


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, I'm game. Why am I getting flicker in my right click windows?

I have my resolution set at 1920 x 1080, have no other program running in the background except possibly my Steam account which is only active for updates, and am running Safari w/ 7 total tabs.









I've gotten it before but I had A LOT of stuff running so I just ascribed it to me demanding too much from my system and backed it down until the flicker stopped. No way it should be doing this with only 7 browser tabs going with ZERO video, music and photo editing going on.









My PC Probe II shows CPU and NB temps of 34c/45c. All reasonable. MoBo and SB are 32c/38c if that makes any difference...

Just RC'ed again to do some personal editing and it's gone again.









I don't know what it is but it's downright annoying.

~Ceadder


----------



## sendblink23

..







I'm still on this boat stuck with no idea how to make this work


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Okay, I'm game. Why am I getting flicker in my right click windows?

I have my resolution set at 1920 x 1080, have no other program running in the background except possibly my Steam account which is only active for updates, and am running Safari w/ 7 total tabs.









I've gotten it before but I had A LOT of stuff running so I just ascribed it to me demanding too much from my system and backed it down until the flicker stopped. No way it should be doing this with only 7 browser tabs going with ZERO video, music and photo editing going on.









My PC Probe II shows CPU and NB temps of 34c/45c. All reasonable. MoBo and SB are 32c/38c if that makes any difference...

Just RC'ed again to do some personal editing and it's gone again.









I don't know what it is but it's downright annoying.

~Ceadder










I had flickering on my right screen a lot. I disabled Overdrive in CCC and it stopped.


----------



## Th0m0_202

mods i dont know if im on the list still but if i am i no longer have one







traded up for 5850 sold it and now going green till high end 6000 comes out. dont hurt me...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I had flickering on my right screen a lot. I disabled Overdrive in CCC and it stopped.

hey random question... since you have a sapphire version.... is it still with original bios or did you flashed it? Could you post your bios numbers eitherway

I want to see if my sapphire has been previously tampered or not...
Mines: 012.014.000.001.034761

If anybody else here has an XFX original one, mention me your bios.. to check as well the same thing
Mines: 012.013.000.000.034602

Here is a screen shot of GPU-Z of both:


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
They will run at their own clocks. You can manually adjust them to be equal if you feel the need.

Crossfire does not require identical cards or specs

Can you post a GPU-Z of both of your cards... to see if anything is different to mines


----------



## Dilyn

Nope it's still running the stock BIOS.

12.012.000.003.034524


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Nope it's still running the stock BIOS.

12.012.000.003.034524

damn both of these batmobiles are driving me nuts.... no clue if these are using their stock bios.

It sucks that currently i won't be able to tri-fire soon... with already having this huge issue I'm getting


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, I got into Overdrive and found that I was running 55c temps. I upped the fan speed to 75% to see if this helps with any flickering I'm experiencing. I'll let it go like this for now. The fan is louder than my Case fans but not interminably so. We'll see how this pans out. Overdrive was active by default though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I had flickering on my right screen a lot. I disabled Overdrive in CCC and it stopped.


----------



## ionstorm66

Submitted my app. Got 2 in CF, just gotta OC them now.


----------



## billy z

MSI might be slow but I finally did get the rebate on the MSI HD5770 Hawk.

Been a great card so far. Low temps and OC's like mad.


----------



## ionstorm66

Damn I just ran some furmark. I have replaced the TIM on one 5770 with Shin-Etsu, and have stock TIM on the second. First card load temps are 65*C, second is 79*C. Think it is time to replace the TIM on that second card.


----------



## Ceadderman

Which Shin-Etsu paste are you using the G751 or X23?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


Damn I just ran some furmark. I have replaced the TIM on one 5770 with Shin-Etsu, and have stock TIM on the second. First card load temps are 65*C, second is 79*C. Think it is time to replace the TIM on that second card.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
damn both of these batmobiles are driving me nuts.... no clue if these are using their stock bios.

It sucks that currently i won't be able to tri-fire soon... with already having this huge issue I'm getting

i know this probably won't help you but i just hooked up a friends xfx 5770 (non-reference) with one of my vaporx 5770's and it worked fine. the fan control in afterburner isn't working properly for the bottom card(xfx) but overdrive seems to be working and i was able to enable crossfire and game on it. the cards are at x16/x16, but i dont think you need to run em that way to get them to work. i'll try adding a 3rd card next.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i know this probably won't help you but i just hooked up a friends xfx 5770 (non-reference) with one of my vaporx 5770's and it worked fine. the fan control in afterburner isn't working properly for the bottom card(xfx) but overdrive seems to be working and i was able to enable crossfire and game on it. the cards are at x16/x16, but i dont think you need to run em that way to get them to work. i'll try adding a 3rd card next.


the only thing I have on my mind is flash both bios of them... to see if that helps..... but I don't want to void XFX's warranty - but on the sapphire it won't bother me flashing it... so the sapphire will get the flash

could anybody provide me the latest radeon bios & a how to?


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Which Shin-Etsu paste are you using the G751 or X23?









~Ceadder










G751, they don't have x23 at newegg yet.

I don't get this. At 65% Fan GPU1 is cooler, at 25%fan GPU2 is cooler. I guess better airflow?


----------



## jonnyrockets

I guess I should be part of the club!

5770s - crossfire Vapor-X's










Attachment 164994

Attachment 164995


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets*


5770s - crossfire Vapor-X's


ahhaah I love your avatar image..... I miss watching that movie - he had mad skills with the Power Glove lol

nice looking noctua in there


----------



## Soul.

Quick question, I've got a sapphire 5770 with the voltage locked in MSI Afterburner, and I've tried to unlock it through the program, but it won't unlock. I'm pretty sure this is because BIOS I have has the voltage locked, and from what I could gather in this tread, flashing to the ASUS BIOS will unlock the voltage. Can anyone just verify that for me quickly? Also, how safe is it to flash my BIOS?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soul.*


Quick question, I've got a sapphire 5770 with the voltage locked in MSI Afterburner, and I've tried to unlock it through the program, but it won't unlock. I'm pretty sure this is because BIOS I have has the voltage locked, and from what I could gather in this tread, flashing to the ASUS BIOS will unlock the voltage. Can anyone just verify that for me quickly? Also, how safe is it to flash my BIOS?


yeah it will work but you can brick you card if something goes wrong when you flash bios. i've flashed the bios on my cards a couple times and had no problems but it can happen. just make sure you read up on how to do it and you shouldn't have any issues. its actually really easy. just format a flash drive with some dos files so you can boot with it and load the bios on it and start the pc with flash drive as the boot drive. then type dir and then flash, or just flash. its been a while since i've done it so you should look up proper instructions.


----------



## ionstorm66

Also make sure you have another video card around in case the card gets bricked, as some times the card will not even output video.


----------



## sendblink23

Guys!!! Finally i got it working =D









I remembered that I had another spare hard drive in my room in which it did not have anything in it.. so i was like.. what the heck... lets install XP Professional x64 to it... after installing all the computer drivers... finally decided to go for Catalyst 10.6 - for some reason it works Perfectly, even both of the cards idle at 157/300 with no 2d issues. Right now its been almost 1 hour of testing: using the internet, youtube *full screen, played a bit an hd movie & random software... then rebooted about 5 times to insure that its certain its all working fine. Now what I have not yet tested is running a game... lol I have to install one

Now my concern what the heck is wrong with my Windows 7 Ultimate x64 side, I'm currently going to be using yet another hard drive doing a clean install to see if its my motherboard having an issue on windows 7 - because I did notice something on Windows XP that did not appear on Windows 7... it installed a PCI to PCI bridge driver automatically once i booted with 2 cards together... I never saw that appearing on windows 7... well I'll post back around 1 hour or so to see what happens on a fresh install of "7"

To be honest I do not want to format my current Windows 7 install(1Tb hd), I have over 27 PC games in it & ton's of software in which I lost most of those setup installers by a crippled external hard drive







So if that install can't be fixed having CF... I'll just use 1 card only on that install


----------



## ionstorm66

Can I span 3 screens, with 2 plugged into one card, and the one plugged into the second card?


----------



## sendblink23

well I'm back... well the re-install of windows 7 at another hard drive did not help at all, it still causes the same complete OS freezing issue after enabling crossfire. I guess my board is not functioning correctly on windows 7. I'm right now on the XP side and its working perfectly fine... this sucks :/

Oh well at least I'll get my new mobo next week, pretty certain there I will have no issues at all on windows 7... DrBrownfinger has the same mobo in tri-fire lol


----------



## sendblink23

Is this the improvement I must see in 3DMark06 or is crossfireX supposed to be better?

This was the score I had when I was with a single 5770 stock and cpu @ 4ghz
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9...ghz3dmark0.jpg

Then this is CF 5770 stock and cpu @ 4ghz
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3...hzgpustock.png

CPU-Z screenshot: http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1...hzsettings.png


----------



## Ceadderman

G751 is the best. If newegg has it then that's what I'll be getting. I like performance-pcs but newegg is closer shipping-wise.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
G751, they don't have x23 at newegg yet.

I don't get this. At 65% Fan GPU1 is cooler, at 25%fan GPU2 is cooler. I guess better airflow?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Can I span 3 screens, with 2 plugged into one card, and the one plugged into the second card?

i don't believe so

edit:
yes you can
just no eyeinifity or xfire


----------



## prznar1

cs_maan, i'm waiting for adding me to the club for more that two weeks. if you are unable to be club president, leave it.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prznar1* 
cs_maan, i'm waiting for adding me to the club for more that two weeks. if you are unable to be club president, leave it.

hey,
some people get busy, just give him some time


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
hey,
some people get busy, just give him some time

how much more time should he be given? he hasn't posted on this thread since June 1st. i know people get busy but we're going on almost 2 months now.


----------



## Bradey

2 months is a bit long,
2 weeks is understandable but maybe a new or having a second president


----------



## Ceadderman

No doubt. I've had my MoBo for over a month now and STILL ain't been added to the Owner's list in the Club. I'm patient I can wait a bit longer.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


hey, 
some people get busy, just give him some time


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


G751 is the best. If newegg has it then that's what I'll be getting. I like performance-pcs but newegg is closer shipping-wise.









~Ceadder










Newegg has G751, it is sold by masscool. The X23-7783D is better on paper, 6.0 W/m K v the G751's 4.63 W/m K. I want to get some X23-7783D to compare it.


----------



## A?C 3/4 ??ASI>A

Hey Guyz I Hope U Accept As A New Member Here







, A Little Gift : Solving Shaders Problem in Sapphire's 5770 Vapor-X


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ŤǾЯŊΛĐф*


Hey Guyz I Hope U Accept As A New Member Here







, A Little Gift : Solving Shaders Problem in Sapphire's 5770 Vapor-X


Old news. It's been out for atleast half a year now.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Old news. It's been out for atleast half a year now.


yes. all the info is on the sapphire site as well. i like how you posted "old news" on the link. lol.


----------



## ionstorm66

I modded my card to fit ram sinks front and back.

Old:









New:









Comparison:









And installed:


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
I modded my card to fit ram sinks front and back.

Now do both of mines =P
batmobileeeeeesss


----------



## Dilyn

Batmobiles are awesome


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Batmobiles are awesome









totally!

*UPDATE*

Guys I've fixed my Windows 7 issue with CF.... I was surfing around and saw a beta driver of 10.6.... I think its older than the ATI's website ones... these on GPU-Z say 8.740 instead of 8.741 for some reason they have worked for me finally under Win 7.

10.6 Ati's website:









10.6 Random beta I downloaded around:









I have tested many games & its running very good and actually better than my favorite Catalyst 10.4. And also this 10.6 runs both fine in 2D 157/300 exactly the same how the Windows XP x64 does for me.

=D - Now hopefully... in a few days 10.7 won't kill it lol


----------



## ionstorm66

Well I popped my 5770's back in and windows gives me no video. My bios shows up and then the screens go black, but the backlight says on so they are getting a signal.
~_~ any ideas?


----------



## newbile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Well I popped my 5770's back in and windows gives me no video. My bios shows up and then the screens go black, but the backlight says on so they are getting a signal.
~_~ any ideas?

got more than 1 monitors?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Well I popped my 5770's back in and windows gives me no video. My bios shows up and then the screens go black, but the backlight says on so they are getting a signal.
~_~ any ideas?

hmmm why were they out of the case? You did use them after modding them right? or was it right now the moment of testing them?

if it was now first time testing them after the modding... u probably messed something up


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


Well I popped my 5770's back in and windows gives me no video. My bios shows up and then the screens go black, but the backlight says on so they are getting a signal.
~_~ any ideas?


Where... did... you... get... those... vrm chip sinks? I LOOKED ALL OVER THE PLACE FOR THOSE 1 YEAR AGO. My sweet hd4890


----------



## battleaxe

I just ordered a Saphire 5770. Will this work well for blu rays in addition to gaming?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battleaxe*


I just ordered a Saphire 5770. Will this work well for blu rays in addition to gaming?


Should handle it just fine


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battleaxe*


I just ordered a Saphire 5770. Will this work well for blu rays in addition to gaming?


what kind of question is that Blue Ray runs fine with no issues even with a Sapphire HD4650 a very cheap card


----------



## mercedessss

For hd movies (720p, 1080p, full hd) 4200 (integrated card) is enough.


----------



## ionstorm66

I got my rig to work, was a windows problem. 
The Sinks are Enzotech one from newegg.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


I got my rig to work, was a windows problem. 
The Sinks are Enzotech one from newegg.


good to know you fixed it bro









now.... do my batmobiles lol


----------



## ionstorm66

Mail them over and I will do it for the cost of the sinks.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


Mail them over and I will do it for the cost of the sinks.


Actually I have no issues doing that since I have spare graphic cards to run with, PM me your address if you are offering doing the job for real.


----------



## ionstorm66

YGPM.

Also i noticed that on newegg, the shorter sinks cost more than the bigger ones. That is odd.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
YGPM.

Also i noticed that on newegg, the shorter sinks cost more than the bigger ones. That is odd.

that is odd..... can anyone mention here what is the difference.... is it better the smaller one or is newegg being random on prices?

lol


----------



## DQ Hero

quick question for people here, i can change my voltage to 1.250 and core to 955, but if i go to anything higher i can set it, but when i hit apply, it goes back to those 2 settings? is there something i am doing wrong?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
quick question for people here, i can change my voltage to 1.250 and core to 955, but if i go to anything higher i can set it, but when i hit apply, it goes back to those 2 settings? is there something i am doing wrong?

have you tried this? you may have to scroll down on the page.
http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...770-a-303.html
its the second post on page 303 of this thread.


----------



## DQ Hero

Thanks, will try later when I'm back on the pc


----------



## GForceXIII

Can I join?
I have a MSI 5770 [email protected]/1400


----------



## ionstorm66

DJ hero you need to enable unoffical overclocking in is afterburner. Check the first part of this thread http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html


----------



## DQ Hero

Thanks ionstorm that's it(haven't done it yet but now I remember)

Also, how long do I run kombuster to know if my oc is stable?


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
Thanks ionstorm that's it(haven't done it yet but now I remember)

Also, how long do I run kombuster to know if my oc is stable?

If you are running it DX11 and have the powerdraw unlocked, I would say 15~20min. Run OCCT as well.


----------



## BodyBagged

MSI R5770 HAWK @ 900/1300 Daily. Please add.


----------



## jazznaz

Got a nice little overclock on the stock voltages, planning on having a play with 1.25V later on.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/axdna/


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, I wanted to try out Metro 2033. I have a single 5770 running stock and I'm running a 1920x1080 monitor. Can I even play Metro 2033 decently?


----------



## ionstorm66

You should be pushing it at max settings. Forget about tessellation, and max aa/af and you will be fine.


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

I overclocking my XFX 5770 today. Started up using AfterBurner and I went into option to select manual voltage control. I can't set my voltage though.... Anyone know a alternative around this?


----------



## reisya

HIS 5770 Fan 1GB
with some tweak bios 875/[email protected],125v for daily use..


----------



## InFe_eD

Hi guys, I Need some help with my 5770!









I'm a casual overclocker and already happy with the mild OC of my 5770 (Core 960mhz/Mem 1400mhz). I done this with the ATI OVerdrive buildin in the CCC. And it went down as low as it should be (core 157mhz/Mem 300mhz) when I'm Fb-ing or idling.

Perfect.

Until Catalyst 10.6 that's it. Now the idle clock speed of my graphic card is stuck at 400mhz core and 1200mhz memory!!! whenever I overclock, even an OC of 10mhz will mess it up!








I had try googling everywhere and can't seem to find the solution.

So now I would like to ask is there any overclocking tools for gpu that can help me?
I had try MSI AB but I still can't get the low idling clock speed I want.
Did I miss anything? Please HELP!









(ps: Sorry for my broken English, it's not my first language )


----------



## Ceadderman

Frag 10.6 is what I say. Roll that sucker back if you have a save point and leave 10.6 alone.









You may have to uninstall 10.6/Sweep and reinstall 10.5 or whatever previous version you had prior to 10.6, in any case do not pass Go do not collect $200 get rid of the crappy driver.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *InFe_eD*


Hi guys, I Need some help with my 5770!









I'm a casual overclocker and already happy with the mild OC of my 5770 (Core 960mhz/Mem 1400mhz). I done this with the ATI OVerdrive buildin in the CCC. And it went down as low as it should be (core 157mhz/Mem 300mhz) when I'm Fb-ing or idling.

Perfect.

Until Catalyst 10.6 that's it. Now the idle clock speed of my graphic card is stuck at 400mhz core and 1200mhz memory!!! whenever I overclock, even an OC of 10mhz will mess it up!








I had try googling everywhere and can't seem to find the solution.

So now I would like to ask is there any overclocking tools for gpu that can help me?
I had try MSI AB but I still can't get the low idling clock speed I want.
Did I miss anything? Please HELP!









(ps: Sorry for my broken English, it's not my first language )


----------



## ben h

joinin this club tomorrow


----------



## ionstorm66

Here is some nerd pr0ns that my 5770's made.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Here is some nerd pr0ns that my 5770's made.









damn those 3 15in make it hugeeeeeeee in print screen


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im downloading 10.7 atm. have any you tried em yet? i've been using 10.4 for what seems like forever.

I've been reading what other people are saying about these new driver's. is it just me, or do all 5970 owners complain non stop about crossfire not working properly, or "this card has never been optimized with good drivers"? It never fails. when a new driver comes out its cry me a f'in river. guess they should've saved a few hundred dollars and gotten CF 5770's.


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


damn those 3 15in make it hugeeeeeeee in print screen


Ya they best part was the price. I got one for free as it has a nick in the screen. I got the other 2 for 100 bucks here on OCN. Costly is thing really was the stupid display port adapter.


----------



## GoodInk

I just got BSD from 10.7. I did a restore and went back to 10.4. I didn't uninstall 10.4 first so that will be my next step. I'll report back after I try again. Oh I'm running Xfire too, can I start crying now, lol.


----------



## reisya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InFe_eD*


Hi guys, I Need some help with my 5770!









I'm a casual overclocker and already happy with the mild OC of my 5770 (Core 960mhz/Mem 1400mhz). I done this with the ATI OVerdrive buildin in the CCC. And it went down as low as it should be (core 157mhz/Mem 300mhz) when I'm Fb-ing or idling.

Perfect.

Until Catalyst 10.6 that's it. Now the idle clock speed of my graphic card is stuck at 400mhz core and 1200mhz memory!!! whenever I overclock, even an OC of 10mhz will mess it up!








I had try googling everywhere and can't seem to find the solution.

So now I would like to ask is there any overclocking tools for gpu that can help me?
I had try MSI AB but I still can't get the low idling clock speed I want.
Did I miss anything? Please HELP!









(ps: Sorry for my broken English, it's not my first language )


try with edit old bios and flash it..
it's help me with that bugs


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


im downloading 10.7 atm. have any you tried em yet? i've been using 10.4 for what seems like forever.

I've been reading what other people are saying about these new driver's. is it just me, or do all 5970 owners complain non stop about crossfire not working properly, or "this card has never been optimized with good drivers"? It never fails. when a new driver comes out its cry me a f'in river. guess they should've saved a few hundred dollars and gotten CF 5770's.


I failed horribly









not even the beta 10.6 that i had working for windows 7 work anymore for me after messing with 10.7 drivers... all though on the XP x64 side it works perfectly fine.... so I just probably have something F*ke up on Windows 7 thatis causing the freezing OS issue after enabling crossfireX

but wte... I'm about to do a clean install of Windows 7 ultimate x64... finally received my MSI 790FX-GD70, and well I'm gonna try CF 5770, 9800GTX+(in between them) & HD4650 as the 4th GPU..... lets see how many issues I have while trying to get this working







.... right now I'm almost done building the whole set up... currently having issues changing where to place my hard drives.

I've just noticed with my current Case I cannot do Trifire 5770 & 9800GTX+(its the same width of a 5770)... because the PSU & cables literally appear way too tight for fit between the 4th gpu.. I need urgently now a haf 932, haf X or any other full tower case... I certainly want to do the trifire + physX by this next week.


----------



## GoodInk

Sorry I forgot to report back, everything is working fine now and 10.7 seems to run about the same as 10.6 for me, but not as buggy.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Sorry I forgot to report back, everything is working fine now and 10.7 seems to run about the same as 10.6 for me, but not as buggy.

so what did you do this time... since you first got BSOD on earlier post & mentioned restored to an earlier period having 10.4

Mention your steps that you got now working 10.7 LOL


----------



## GoodInk

I really did a repair and not a restore, that took me back to 10.4 so I uninstalled 10.4, then restarted. I then installed 10.7, restarted, installed profiles. I think I know what messed it up the first time, I had AB running,


----------



## reisya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Sorry I forgot to report back, everything is working fine now and 10.7 seems to run about the same as 10.6 for me, but not as buggy.

what about bugs at idle 2D clock ?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
Ya they best part was the price. I got one for free as it has a nick in the screen. I got the other 2 for 100 bucks here on OCN. Costly is thing really was the stupid display port adapter.

i got my 3 19 for $60 total, one has a stuck pixel, that is the worst


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reisya* 
what about bugs at idle 2D clock ?









I'm sure what I used to idle at, but I'm at 400/1300. I do have XFX XXX factory OC cards, have AB running for fan control.

Edit,
Just did some reading, this bug of higher idle clocks may not be a bug, ATI might have done this on purpose for stability reasons


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I'm sure what I used to idle at, but I'm at 400/1300. I do have XFX XXX factory OC cards, have AB running for fan control.

Edit,
Just did some reading, this bug of higher idle clocks may not be a bug, ATI might have done this on purpose for stability reasons

yeah but for multiple monitor users... if your a single monitor user... its useless and too much heat on idle


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
yeah but for multiple monitor users... if your a single monitor user... its useless and too much heat on idle

not sure if it is too much
there might be a simple hack
look for the config file(insert location here) it can be found
then change the values. and it will idle at whatever speed you want


----------



## reisya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I'm sure what I used to idle at, but I'm at 400/1300. I do have XFX XXX factory OC cards, have AB running for fan control.

Edit,
Just did some reading, this bug of higher idle clocks may not be a bug, ATI might have done this on purpose for stability reasons

hmm.. i think i agree with this statement..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
yeah but for multiple monitor users... if your a single monitor user... *its useless and too much heat on idle*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
not sure if it is too much
there might be a simple hack
look for the config file(insert location here) it can be found
then change the values. and it will idle at whatever speed you want

can you give some tutor with pic please ?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
not sure if it is too much
there might be a simple hack
look for the config file(insert location here) it can be found
then change the values. and it will idle at whatever speed you want

No there isn't any hack(even the old trick of Catalyst 10.4 *making a profile & manually changing teh idle clocks* does not work anymore since 10.5).. only flashing the bios of your 5770 - in which will void your warranty


----------



## DrBrownfinger

going back to 10.4. 10.7 seems the same as 10.6 for me. bfbc2 went from over 100fps to 40fps average. i only checked that one game. ran heaven 2.0 and it put up high scores like 10.6 but i need gaming performance not bench performance.


----------



## GaleTTi

is there a big difference between Ati 5770 Gigabyte and example asus 5770 (both 1 gb)...and which manufacturer should i avoid ,and which one is best,....
I intend to buy it in a few days,just to decide which one specifically


----------



## Karlz3r

GaleTTi, you should definitely avoid XFX, as they make low quality PCBs and their warranty is also not so good.

As for the ASUS and GA 5770s, just look at which cooling they have on and choose the better one. Both of those companies are specifying on a large area in the hardware parts, so I don't think there could be any problem with their warranty.

Just a side-note, look for a voltage controllable card if you are going to overclock.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GaleTTi*


is there a big difference between Ati 5770 Gigabyte and example asus 5770 (both 1 gb)...and which manufacturer should i avoid ,and which one is best,....
I intend to buy it in a few days,just to decide which one specifically


if you can find a reference model then thats the way to go. i personally like sapphire cards but asus and msi have some good ones too. you should also think about where you want the hot air to go. some exhaust out the back and some just blow it around inside the case like my vaporx cards. like Karlz3r says, avoid xfx. imo.


----------



## GaleTTi

Thanks to both of you
I do not intend to overclock,at least not now


----------



## GoodInk

Did you install the new profiles? Or do think it could be something with your setup running a 240 physx?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karlz3r* 
GaleTTi, you should definitely avoid XFX, as they make low quality PCBs and their warranty is also not so good.

As for the ASUS and GA 5770s, just look at which cooling they have on and choose the better one. Both of those companies are specifying on a large area in the hardware parts, so I don't think there could be any problem with their warranty.

Just a side-note, look for a voltage controllable card if you are going to overclock.

I will back him up, and I have XFX xxx's with the white crap all over the back, plus they have smelled like embalming fluid from the time I pulled them out the box and it hasn't gone way completely after almost 3 months. I think this is about the way I feel about XFX right now.
*XFX*


----------



## Psycho666

hey guys,
my uncle has a MSI R5770-PMD1G but the fan just died....
he wants to replace it with a different cooler, but i don't know which cooler is compatible with it








is the Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 compatible?


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

I have Crossfire XFX HD 5770s @ factory 875/1300 on Win7, Catalyst 10.7 and i can't fault them.

<--- recovered nvidia fanboy


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Did you install the new profiles? Or do think it could be something with your setup running a 240 physx?


yes i did and i dont have the gt240 installed atm. its kinda hard to run the trifire in the summer without a/c, much less a 4th card for the couple games i play that have physx. with the fans set at 75% and cards at 950/1350 (stock voltage), the average temp for the middle card is 78c with an ambient temp of 29c. i dont like em to get over 70c. with the gt240 the 2 middle cards go over 80c.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I failed horribly









not even the beta 10.6 that i had working for windows 7 work anymore for me after messing with 10.7 drivers... all though on the XP x64 side it works perfectly fine.... so I just probably have something F*ke up on Windows 7 thatis causing the freezing OS issue after enabling crossfireX

but wte... I'm about to do a clean install of Windows 7 ultimate x64... finally received my MSI 790FX-GD70, and well I'm gonna try CF 5770, 9800GTX+(in between them) & HD4650 as the 4th GPU..... lets see how many issues I have while trying to get this working







.... right now I'm almost done building the whole set up... currently having issues changing where to place my hard drives.

I've just noticed with my current Case I cannot do Trifire 5770 & 9800GTX+(its the same width of a 5770)... because the PSU & cables literally appear way too tight for fit between the 4th gpu.. I need urgently now a haf 932, haf X or any other full tower case... I certainly want to do the trifire + physX by this next week.


Hey you might want to try this even though they are talking about the NB, you never know what all it is doing.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...em,2677-3.html


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Hey you might want to try this even though they are talking about the NB, you never know what all it is doing.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...em,2677-3.html


Someone in the ati forums suggested me to try it out, but I'm still getting a whole OS freezing right after enabling CrossfireX, no matter what Catalyst driver I use it always acts the same on Windows 7 for me

I right now have a really ODD request for any of you guys... *DOES anybody here have a XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770, who wants to exchange with my Sapphire Radeon 5770* - this version to be exact: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...000101&pid=290

Just exchanging the Graphic Card alone.. since I have that XFX version.. and well I guess my crossfire Issue is because of the Sapphire not wanting to play well with the XFX... So, could anybody who has my same XFX help me out on exchanging their XFX for a better one... the Sapphire version(it has the option possibilities for 2 CrossfireX connectors, when on the XFX only has 1 crossfireX connector possibilities)

Ex:
XFX HD-577A-ZNFC
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2070/xfxs.jpg
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/6...1connector.jpg

Sapphire Radeon 5770
http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/8...connectors.jpg
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/5...ectorscfex.jpg

The Sapphire works 100% perfectly, I've tested the card alone and its all good, its actually entirely stabled compared to my XFX in which has 2D issues on 157/300, the Sapphire does not have that issue and its flawless on 10.7.

Send me a PM if you want to trade it with me - I repeat Graphic Card alone(no box or cables, we both keep our accessories)


----------



## sicarii

there maybe alot of people who will wanna get rid of their xfx 5770's hehe


----------



## Metonymy

Finally have the OC I've been working to get on my 5770 Hawk:

Core: 1000Mhz
Vid: 1400Mhz
Volt: 1.274
Temp: 67C max @ 90% fan
Idle: 38C @ 45% fan


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Finally have the OC I've been working to get on my 5770 Hawk:

Core: 1000Mhz
Vid: 1400Mhz
Volt: 1.274
Temp: 67C max @ 90% fan
Idle: 38C @ 45% fan


very nice..... are you running stock TIM ?
i removed the cooler and removed stock tim, applied MX-3 and added enzotech BCC9's and mine idles around 28c
i just hope my temps remain this low once i overclock it... folding (Boinc) on it now for 2 weeks running 98% usage and temps haven't even reached 47c


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


very nice..... are you running stock TIM ?
i removed the cooler and removed stock tim, applied MX-3 and added enzotech BCC9's and mine idles around 28c
i just hope my temps remain this low once i overclock it... folding (Boinc) on it now for 2 weeks running 98% usage and temps haven't even reached 47c










Sure am.

I should probably pull the card out and slap some of my Shin-Etsu X23 on there. I wonder how well it would work?

I installed the same Enzotech's on mine as well:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Sure am.

I installed the same Enzotech's on mine as well.

I should probably pull the card out and slap some of my Shin-Etsu X23 on there. I wonder how well it would work?


im sure it will help.... when you remove the cooler and look at the stock paste on there it's crappy...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


there maybe alot of people who will wanna get rid of their xfx 5770's hehe


hehe well I'll take em.. i want bad horrible XFX.. so that it joins my other batmobile


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Sure am.

I should probably pull the card out and slap some of my Shin-Etsu X23 on there. I wonder how well it would work?


Shin-Etsu x23 would woop any AS5 & MX-3..... but I think Shin-Etsu G751 is better than x23


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


im sure it will help.... when you remove the cooler and look at the stock paste on there it's crappy...


Wow, that is crappy.

I may actually shut my rig down and do it now. Hmm...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Wow, that is crappy.

I may actually shut my rig down and do it now. Hmm...


and when you have it apart put the other BCC9's on it....


----------



## Ceadderman

My XFX Board is perfectly fine. Now I'm not gonna call shenanigans or anything but "embalming fluid"? Are you sure it's not the plastic or the glue that holds the decals in place?

All I know is that you have the chance to return the product if it does not meet your satisfaction.

My requirements for pcb may be a bit different than yours. But I think that so long as it's not brittle, the solders are all clean and solid and there are no burn spots on my Card, I could give a rats ass(no offense meant) what it smells like or if there is "white stuff" on it if it works.

As far as warranty goes, if you want the Double Lifetime Warranty then you have 30 days from purchase to register your product. This is standard fare. Now I haven't had the misfortune of having to warranty my GPU(*raps on forehead*) knock on wood, but so long as you don't fry your GPU in an OC it should be covered. They expect you to pull the housing and cooling fan if you water cool. So even if you don't you can still separate the board from the shroud and clean and reapply a better TIM if you wish to.

Anyway... not to piss in anyone's Wheaties, just pointing out the things I see wrong with the arguments against XFX.

Are you going to be gaming or giving your Cards the microscopic once over while vacuuming the PCB with your nose? Honestly. Some things just don't matter.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I will back him up, and I have XFX xxx's with the white crap all over the back, plus they have smelled like embalming fluid from the time I pulled them out the box and it hasn't gone way completely after almost 3 months. I think this is about the way I feel about XFX right now.
*XFX*


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


and when you have it apart put the other BCC9's on it....


So I already pulled it and switched to X23. Dropped 4C at idle.









I just now see your post about the other BCC9's.

I'll pull my card again and slap them on.


----------



## Metonymy

So in adding the BCC9's to the frontside chips I dropped 1C more.

Card is now idling at 33C instead of 39C. 5C drop from thermal paste, 1C more from the extra ramsinks. Not too shabby for 30 min of fun.

Rep to you for the awesome idea.









----------------------------

*edit*

Flipped on Kombustor.

Old max at full load was 67C @90% fan.
Right now it's under full load at 49C @74% fan.

WOW.







Shin-Etsu FTW!!!









And don't forget... this is with mine OC'd to 1000/1400 from the stock 875/1200.


----------



## Psycho666

hey guys,
my uncle has a MSI R5770-PMD1G but the fan just died....
he wants to replace it with a different cooler, but i don't know which cooler is compatible with it
is the Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 compatible?
__________________


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


So in adding the BCC9's to the frontside chips I dropped 1C more.

Card is now idling at 33C instead of 39C. 5C drop from thermal paste, 1C more from the extra ramsinks. Not too shabby for 30 min of fun.

Rep to you for the awesome idea.









----------------------------

*edit*

Flipped on Kombustor.

Old max at full load was 67C @90% fan.
Right now it's under full load at 49C @74% fan.

WOW.







Shin-Etsu FTW!!!









And don't forget... this is with mine OC'd to 1000/1400 from the stock 875/1200.


Shin-Etsu is a monster..... especially on CPU heatsinks


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
My XFX Board is perfectly fine. Now I'm not gonna call shenanigans or anything but "embalming fluid"? Are you sure it's not the plastic or the glue that holds the decals in place?

All I know is that you have the chance to return the product if it does not meet your satisfaction.

My requirements for pcb may be a bit different than yours. But I think that so long as it's not brittle, the solders are all clean and solid and there are no burn spots on my Card, I could give a rats ass(no offense meant) what it smells like or if there is "white stuff" on it if it works.

As far as warranty goes, if you want the Double Lifetime Warranty then you have 30 days from purchase to register your product. This is standard fare. Now I haven't had the misfortune of having to warranty my GPU(*raps on forehead*) knock on wood, but so long as you don't fry your GPU in an OC it should be covered. They expect you to pull the housing and cooling fan if you water cool. So even if you don't you can still separate the board from the shroud and clean and reapply a better TIM if you wish to.

Anyway... not to piss in anyone's Wheaties, just pointing out the things I see wrong with the arguments against XFX.

Are you going to be gaming or giving your Cards the microscopic once over while vacuuming the PCB with your nose? Honestly. Some things just don't matter.

~Ceadder









OK first off, I don't really care about the white stuff, but there is a tread where some people have been denied RMA's because of it, and it is in the same spots on all the cards. If you want the link I'll post it. The smell, they do smell and I hoping it was going to go way after they got heated up couple times, for the most part they have, but there is still some smell to them. The part about sending them back, I'm in Honduras in the Air Force and sending a card back can take from 1 month to 3 months. 2 weeks on average, but up to 45 days one way, we have to use USPS.


----------



## Ceadderman

A link would be awesome.

Thank you for your Service. I never had shipping frustrations when I served my duty, but then I was Stateside before we had all these nifty goodies to system build with. '87-'90. I was processing out when the Internet was just taking off.









I have a bit of that "residue" but noticed that it's only around the solder contact points. This tells me that it's from their manufacturing process. So if some chump tries to tell me that they won't warranty my Board, he's gonna get an earful of tech knowledge. But not quite in the manner he/she expects.









I would like to read more about these issues though.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
OK first off, I don't really care about the white stuff, but there is a tread where some people have been denied RMA's because of it, and it is in the same spots on all the cards. If you want the link I'll post it. The smell, they do smell and I hoping it was going to go way after they got heated up couple times, for the most part they have, but there is still some smell to them. The part about sending them back, I'm in Honduras in the Air Force and sending a card back can take from 1 month to 3 months. 2 weeks on average, but up to 45 days one way, we have to use USPS.


----------



## ionstorm66

The white stuff on the card is flux residue. It is not a sign of parts failing, or cheap components. It just means that the card wasn't scrubbed before they sent the card out. One of my Sapphire's has it and the other doesn't. Took me 10 min, some acetone, and some Q-Tips to get rid of it. Just google "flux residue" and you will find tons of images of it.

Great read up on the causes of it: http://www.circuitnet.com/articles/article_56589.shtml


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ionstorm66* 
The white stuff on the card is flux residue. It is not a sign of parts failing, or cheap components. It just means that the card wasn't scrubbed before they sent the card out. One of my Sapphire's has it and the other doesn't. Took me 10 min, some acetone, and some Q-Tips to get rid of it. Just google "flux residue" and you will find tons of images of it.

Great read up on the causes of it: http://www.circuitnet.com/articles/article_56589.shtml

yeah i was gonna say 2 of my 3 sapphire's have a little bit of the white s*** on em. no smell though.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

i overclock 5770 ati and fan is Broken


----------



## GoodInk

Well mine didn't have any white stuff out of the box. I found it after about two weeks of use and they have more now than then, it could be what I'm smelling. Hell with all the eco stuff going on, it could be some type of flux that takes time and heat to dry up. But like I said, as long as they keep working I have no real problem, I could have gone with out the smell. Performance wise I love them. Here is the link. http://www.overclock.net/ati/772811-...oloration.html


----------



## ben h

just got my 5770










^ with my last card my score waz 31xx(it waz a 4350)


----------



## Ceadderman

Did you separate the shroud and heatsink from the GPU?









If so you might go back into it and check to see if the connection is plugged into the header.









If not that, then RMA it.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2*


i overclock 5770 ati and fan is Broken


----------



## sendblink23

This is my current score with 3DMark06 - CF 5770's stock
CPU @ 4.0Ghz, ram 1333 9-9-9-24-T1 1.8v, NB 2400, HT 24000









I wish that it were higher
*ignore the temps in the right side, my AC was turned off during the test - it was freaking warm today during the day


----------



## Ceadderman

Thanks for the link.

I think some people there just go overboard on freaking out. It's just Flux. A bit of mineral spirits and a Q-tip will take it off.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Well mine didn't have any white stuff out of the box. I found it after about two weeks of use and they have more now than then, it could be what I'm smelling. Hell with all the eco stuff going on, it could be some type of flux that takes time and heat to dry up. But like I said, as long as they keep working I have no real problem, I could have gone with out the smell. Performance wise I love them. Here is the link. http://www.overclock.net/ati/772811-...oloration.html


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


This is my current score with 3DMark06 - CF 5770's stock
CPU @ 4.0Ghz, ram 1333 9-9-9-24-T1 1.8v, NB 2400, HT 24000









I wish that it were higher
*ignore the temps in the right side, my AC was turned off during the test - it was freaking warm today during the day


good score. my best with crossfire was 23555 [email protected], ram 1600 7-7-7-20-27-1t-1.7v, nb 2800, ht 2600. with trifire and the same settings my best is 24343. i guess it doesn't scale well with trifire. oh yeah, the gpu's were at 960/1385 on those runs.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


good score. my best with crossfire was 23555 [email protected], ram 1600 7-7-7-20-27-1t-1.7v, nb 2800, ht 2600. with trifire and the same settings my best is 24343. i guess it doesn't scale well with trifire. oh yeah, the gpu's were at 960/1385 on those runs.


I will try to push my system to around what you had...
Can you give me the whole settings CPU/FSB/NB/HT & voltages as well of the rest... I want to see how it does with mines with the 5770's on stock & then I'll overclock my 5770's to yours as well.

Only thing I won't be able to do is your ram at 1600 + timings... maybe your settings will help for me to stable it

I'm still new to this board.. and compared to the last one... this one has way too many more options that I feel lost right now overclocking on this one.


----------



## Cixteen

I'm running an Asus CuCore 5770, 950/1400 at stock voltage (1.25).
Here's a link to my FurMark:
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fu...e0735cef16a278


----------



## Freakn

Best I could manage was



Though CPU was pushing 4.4 on all 6 cores but the which would of boosted the actual GPU scores


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Best I could manage was



Though CPU was pushing 4.4 on all 6 cores but the which would of boosted the actual GPU scores

could you upload somewhere else like http://imageshack.us because I can't read your numbers with that tiny picture in flickr


----------



## AMOCO

got a question,anyone know what the max temps are for my cards?,when playing BFBC2 I've got them clocked to the settings below and my temps max out at 77c.Room temp about 77f.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
got a question,anyone know what the max temps are for my cards?,when playing BFBC2 I've got them clocked to the settings below and my temps max out at 77c.Room temp about 77f.

i've seen a friends hit 95c while gaming and it didn't shut down but i wouldn't let em get that hot. i try to stay under 70c.


----------



## Bradey

i would stay under 70


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Best I could manage was



Though CPU was pushing 4.4 on all 6 cores but the which would of boosted the actual GPU scores

I must be out of the loop. What is a 1095T (as compared to the 1090T)?


----------



## magicmike

My Sapphire Vapor-X HD 5770 (Jupiter XT) has shipped out today, looks like at the latest Wednesday it will arrive, i'm excited.

Most likely will be crossfiring it around X-mas when I go ahead and do my new Case, Power Supply and Mobo upgrades.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


got a question,anyone know what the max temps are for my cards?,when playing BFBC2 I've got them clocked to the settings below and my temps max out at 77c.Room temp about 77f.


Thats what mine max out at, but I do have a tuner card under mine blocking half the fan. I use MSI AB fan controls 20%@50/40%@65/80%@80/100%@90 I never go above 80C but stock I would.


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


I must be out of the loop. What is a 1095T (as compared to the 1090T)?


It was a bug in the last version on CPU-Z, it is fixed in 1.55.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


It was a bug in the last version on CPU-Z, it is fixed in 1.55.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sicarii

does this card have volt control?










i also have a sapphire 5770. but it has the v2 cooler and it doesnt have volt control


----------



## Bradey

that one doesn't


----------



## Metonymy

Psst... the Hawk does


----------



## handl3r

Sapphire 5770 1000/[email protected]


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Psst... the Hawk does









So do any of the many reference cards still up for sale.


----------



## sicarii

good luck to me finding a reference design 5770... and i find the hawk really expensive, with a few more bucks i can get myself a gtx 460 unless i can find 2nd hand 5770 hawk


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

I heard a few things about the hawk cards - are they really that much better than other 5770s ?

I know XFX seems to have a bad name but my 5770s have the same stock spec as the hawks - both 875mhz off the shelf. So i am gathering its only the volt control that really makes a difference? And prehaps the fans ?

I have had no problems so far - but i haven't really pushed my cards yet


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


I heard a few things about the hawk cards - are they really that much better than other 5770s ?

I know XFX seems to have a bad name but my 5770s have the same stock spec as the hawks - both 875mhz off the shelf. So i am gathering its only the volt control that really makes a difference? And prehaps the fans ?

I have had no problems so far - but i haven't really pushed my cards yet


My hawk overclocks very easily. I have it OC'd from the stock 875/1200 up to 1000/1400 with a bump up to only 1.237V. Not too shabby if you ask me.

And if you look back a couple pages, you'll see my HW Monitor temps. I removed the stock TIM, replaced it with Shin-Etsu x23, added some copper heat sinks, and temps dropped all the way down to 49C at load in my Antec P183 case. It's a great case, but it doesn't have the airflow profile of some of the other cases people on OCN use. Slap this card in a different case and I guarantee the temp at full load would drop even further.

So yeah, it has voltage control, it's got a good heat sink on it, the twin fans, and even at 100% fan use (which I don't need), it's not super loud. It's still quieter than the two San Ace H4011's I have pulling air in through the front of my case.


----------



## sicarii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


does this card have volt control?










i also have a sapphire 5770. but it has the v2 cooler and it doesnt have volt control


haha they do, a friend just purchased a pre-owned,


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


So yeah, it has voltage control, it's got a good heat sink on it, the twin fans, and even at 100% fan use (which I don't need), it's not super loud. It's still quieter than the two San Ace H4011's I have pulling air in through the front of my case.










That is good enuff for me to seriously consider changing to those.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


That is good enuff for me to seriously consider changing to those.


Not to mention that they're dead sexy...


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


good luck to me finding a reference design 5770... and i find the hawk really expensive, with a few more bucks i can get myself a gtx 460 unless i can find 2nd hand 5770 hawk


Where are you at? Newegg has 3 or 4 reference models in stock. IF not look got the vapor-x Sapphire one.


----------



## sicarii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


Where are you at? Newegg has 3 or 4 reference models in stock. IF not look got the vapor-x Sapphire one.


Manila, nobody sells reference design 5770's here anymore, even the vapor-x that has the reference (black) pcb is no longer being sold here. i don't like the new vapor-x (blue pc), it has no voltage control. and for me the msi hawk is a bit overpriced, as i've said, with a few more bucks i can get a gtx 460 768MB.

anyway don't worry about it, i got a sapphire v1 cooler (egg shaped).. temps are almost comparable to vapor-x, it has volt control, and its cheaper


----------



## mtcn77

sapphire v1 cooler (egg shaped)
That egg shape is a v2 by standard.


----------



## sicarii

really? if that is v2 then is this a v3?










this is what i used to have. i didn;t like it. this card is not too fond of OC'ing


----------



## DrBrownfinger

the egg shaped v2 actually cools better than vaporx.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't know which newegg you're talking about but Newegg US doesn't have a single Reference 5770 in stock.

Let's review.

Reference Card has the connection to the door side of the card. Not the 5.25 side.

Not sure but I think that Reference is Black PCB where last Gen Reference was Red.

Reference fan is near the end like my 5770. Mine has this feature but it's not Reference as it has none of the other indicators other than the Black PCB sans AMD logo.

Reference card has the AMD logo at the PCI slot on the fan side.

If you don't have these on any GPU then it is NOT Reference. Just cause it has the two XFire connections does not make it a Reference GPU.

And as such you may or may not be able to OC a non reference GPU. No way of knowing until you try. Newegg US is currently selling only my batmobile in the 5770 @ $170 plus shipping and the Sapphire BM at $155 & shipping, the only other BM is the Diamond card and that one is out of stock and NOT a Reference either. Make no mistake about it you can clearly see that it has not one of the indicators suggesting Reference.

Not trying to pick a fight with you. Just pointing out that Stateside we don't have them available unless you go something other than 5770. Which if that's what you're referring to, then you should probably mention that when you're referencing the Reference card.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


Where are you at? Newegg has 3 or 4 reference models in stock. IF not look got the vapor-x Sapphire one.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

a friend told me fry's has some reference cards. i cant confirm because i haven't gone there lately. apparently the box says ati hd5770. no brand other than ati on the box. it also comes with dirt2 per the picture on the box.


----------



## sicarii

Quote:



I've also noted that some reference 5750/5770 cards do not appear to have the AMD logo, but do appear to have the black PCB.


quoted from here --> http://www.overclock.net/ati/705075-...ence-card.html


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


a friend told me fry's has some reference cards. i cant confirm because i haven't gone there lately. apparently the box says ati hd5770. no brand other than ati on the box. it also comes with dirt2 per the picture on the box.


Are these valuable? Should I buy one and hook someone here on OCN up?

I have a Fry's that is one mile from my home.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Are these valuable? Should I buy one and hook someone here on OCN up?

I have a Fry's that is one mile from my home.










Nope. They're just Diamond-made cards. Same thing as a diamond reference. You can still buy sapphire reference cards on the Egg for cheap.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Nope. They're just Diamond-made cards. Same thing as a diamond reference. You can still buy sapphire reference cards on the Egg for cheap.


Ahh. I already have a Hawk and love it.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


haha they do, a friend just purchased a pre-owned,


they do?
mine doesn't want to change


----------



## Freakn

Best with 1090T & crossfire



Best Crossfire with Quad



Best single GPU



Hopefully thats easier to view


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh you mean this?









Pretty sure that I just posted about this GPU. $155 and NOT reference. Link will take you to the photos. You're more than welcome to discredit my stance. Actually you don't even have to click the link. Examine the PCI-e connector in the pic. Considering that's where the AMD would be printed.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Nope. They're just Diamond-made cards. Same thing as a diamond reference. You can still buy sapphire reference cards on the Egg for cheap.


----------



## ray91511

i am getting a extra 5770 crossfire with my AMD x6 1055t, what power supply should i be running, i got Antec earthwatts 650w now


----------



## Ceadderman

I think that 650w will suffice. I recommend at least a 750w though if you intend to OC them.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ray91511*


i am getting a extra 5770 crossfire with my AMD x6 1055t, what power supply should i be running, i got Antec earthwatts 650w now


----------



## ionstorm66

Ceadderman that Sapphire is reference design I own 2 of them.
3 ref 5770's at newegg:
Best Sapphire: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102858
Second Diamond: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814103086
Third XFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447


----------



## Ceadderman

Great rundown of what is and is not Reference.

Is your card Reference? 

I'll let you be the judge.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


Ceadderman that Sapphire is reference design I own 2 of them.
3 ref 5770's at newegg:
Best Sapphire: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102858
Second Diamond: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814103086
Third XFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ray91511*


i am getting a extra 5770 crossfire with my AMD x6 1055t, what power supply should i be running, i got Antec earthwatts 650w now


i used a corsair hx650 with no problems. cpu-4.0ghz, 2x2gb 1600 ram, 2 5770's 1000/1400 1.25v, 2 hdd, 1 blueray drive, 1 fan controller, 4 cold cathodes, 8 fans. i was able to use trifire with it but i had to set the cpu to stock speed. i have since upgraded to a 850w.


----------



## sicarii

what about this? does it have volt mod?


----------



## Metonymy

Does this have volt mod?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

not sure on that one. install it and report back. what we need is a list of all 5770's that can and cant use voltage control. maybe some pics too.


----------



## snorbaard

Hey guys I'm new to these forums.







This is a great thread, however I have some questions of my own.

I have a Sapphire 5770, which I clock to 1001/1335 using AB. When I run Furmark stress temps go up to 97 degrees Celsius...







this seems oddly high, what do you guys think?

Second question, is my CPU creating a bottleneck in my system when I run games? I am asking because in Borderlands I play at 1680x1050 and everything high detail (dynamic shadows off) at an average 60 fps but sometimes it gets a little bit laggy and AB shows me that the GPU usage never went above 60%.









This is the card I have, seems like a nice cooler with heatpipes and everything, just nothing on the RAM:


----------



## Bradey

what is you max gaming temp?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Hey guys I'm new to these forums.







This is a great thread, however I have some questions of my own.

I have a Sapphire 5770, which I clock to 1001/1335 using AB. When I run Furmark stress temps go up to 97 degrees Celsius...







this seems oddly high, what do you guys think?

Second question, is my CPU creating a bottleneck in my system when I run games? I am asking because in Borderlands I play at 1680x1050 and everything high detail (dynamic shadows off) at an average 60 fps but sometimes it gets a little bit laggy and AB shows me that the GPU usage never went above 60%.









This is the card I have, seems like a nice cooler with heatpipes and everything, just nothing on the RAM:










97c is too hot. set the fan speed manually. what case do you use? it could be an airflow issue too. you could also remove the heatsink and apply new paste (as5, shin etsu, ocz freeze, etc.).

what drivers are you using? i haven't played borderlands but it could definately be a driver issue. it could be a cpu bottleneck as i see your running a core 2 duo @2.0ghz. in fact, thats probably whats happening


----------



## TotoyRox

can my cougar 550w run 5770 crossfire? I have e7400 @ 4ghz, 1 hdd and like 6 120mm fans on my system.. thanks.


----------



## snorbaard

Hey, I just tested again in furmark.

On auto the fan speed was 80% and it reached 93 this time. Both times I kept the case open. On 100% fan speed it only reached 87. Maybe I have some spare arctic silver lying around that I could apply, so that I could flash the bios and change vcore to oc further, I'm sure that that heatsink could perform better. However, I see no point in doing this as I am sure my CPU is bottlenecking my system. You don't think it is the fact that I don't have pci-express 2.0?

I had a strange thing happening in my system. I used to oc my CPU to 2.45 from 1.87, then after months of stable running it got a bit less stable so I just ditched it for the stock speed. I then got the 5770 and well, ever since my POST screen would take like 30 seconds to show. I then also wanted to oc my CPU again, but even though the bios saves my settings it remains @ 1.87 GHz, no matter what I do. I then flashed the mobo bios to the newest version. After doing that the POST is back to normal but I still can't oc my CPU, settings are saved, but not applied.


----------



## Ceadderman

It would better if you had your system specs listed in your Sig. Go to User Cp up in the black navigation bar up top and then "Add/Edit System" on the left hand sidebar.

I mean I could say yes you could run XFire with it but I'd have to know what else you're running. You may have a powerhog in there someplace. You know?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TotoyRox*


can my cougar 550w run 5770 crossfire? I have e7400 @ 4ghz, 1 hdd and like 6 120mm fans on my system.. thanks.


----------



## TotoyRox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
It would better if you had your system specs listed in your Sig. Go to User Cp up in the black navigation bar up top and then "Add/Edit System" on the left hand sidebar.

I mean I could say yes you could run XFire with it but I'd have to know what else you're running. You may have a powerhog in there someplace. You know?









~Ceadder









done and thanks.. hope that helps..


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that Cougar should be able to run XFire. Though I don't believe that you'd be able to run @ max settings.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TotoyRox*


done and thanks.. hope that helps..


----------



## magicmike

Just installed my Vapor-X, running through on Just Cause 2 and was pleasantly surprised with performance.

Depending on how things go as part of my X-mas upgrade frenzy I'm going to go to cross or trifire with the 5770's unless I decide to go balls out on a high end card when I order my new Mobo and Power Supply (new case is already ordered).

Back to the card though, i'll be playing around with the clock speeds and see what I can get out of it when overclocking it.


----------



## TotoyRox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Yeah that Cougar should be able to run XFire. Though I don't believe that you'd be able to run @ max settings.









~Ceadder










you mean max settings in games right?


----------



## Ceadderman

Right.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TotoyRox*


you mean max settings in games right?


----------



## newbile

i wish i had a hawk instead ]=


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbile* 
i wish i had a hawk instead ]=

I wish I had two =/.


----------



## newbile

i envy you. although my sc2, nzxt case and usb extenders should come in a few hours


----------



## DrBrownfinger

look what xfx went and did.
http://vr-zone.com/articles/xfx-rele...ards/9528.html


----------



## GoodInk

If that thing doesn't run hot, that will be nice for the people that have a lot of cards, like my old PC had a tuner card, wifi card, usb card, graphic card, sound card.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


look what xfx went and did.
http://vr-zone.com/articles/xfx-rele...ards/9528.html


Question is... Do they have voltage control?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Question is... Do they have voltage control?


highly doubtful. that would be really f'd up if they did.


----------



## sicarii

powercolor also released a single slot 5770










http://www.techpowerup.com/127692/Po...hics_Card.html


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbile* 
i wish i had a hawk instead ]=


Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
I wish I had two =/.

Ditto. I'd love to have a second one. I have my first one OC'd to 1000/1400 @ 1.237V. Can you imagine a pair of these crossfired at that clock?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Ditto. I'd love to have a second one. I have my first one OC'd to 1000/1400 @ 1.237V. Can you imagine a pair of these crossfired at that clock?









Metonymy............... hurry, open box at newegg on a R5770....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814127490R

just given you a heads up... !!


----------



## sicarii

quick question: what does the Asus BIOS do?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


quick question: what does the Asus BIOS do?


What does it do in relation to..... ?


----------



## sicarii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


What does it do in relation to..... ?


..flashing it into a non-Asus 5770 video card


----------



## iCeMaN57

I have a XFX 5770 at stock speeds. Where is a good place to start as far as OC'ing is concerned? Temps, speeds, ect? The card is in a cool master stacker 832 so there are 4 120mm fans basically blowing on it lol.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


..flashing it into a non-Asus 5770 video card


for some cards it allows voltage control,
i think it's standard clocks are higher(not sure)


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCeMaN57*


I have a XFX 5770 at stock speeds. Where is a good place to start as far as OC'ing is concerned? Temps, speeds, ect? The card is in a cool master stacker 832 so there are 4 120mm fans basically blowing on it lol.


i would first find out how high you can go on stock volts, usually no higher than 960/1400. you may end up with 950/1350 which seems like a standard oc on these cards. after that you'll want to find out if you can adjust voltage. if you can your gonna want to aim for 1000mhz or higher on the core speed. as far as temps go, i don't like mine to go over 70c but they occationally hit the mid 70's during long gaming sessions. i believe the max temp is somewhere around 90c but i've seen em go to 95c without locking up or shutting down.


----------



## Korruptive

Hey guys I am soon to be a 5770 club member







I am getting one on friday.
I am curious to know how much performance increase I will get with them in crossfire?








I am also upgrading my mobo to OC my CPU.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *korruptive*


Hey guys I am soon to be a 5770 club member







I am getting one on friday.
I am curious to know how much performance increase I will get with them in crossfire?








I am also upgrading my mobo to OC my CPU.


its a big increase in performance with crossfire. you will see almost double the fps vs. single card in some games. you might have a bottleneck with that cpu if you crossfire


----------



## Korruptive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


its a big increase in performance with crossfire. you will see almost double the fps vs. single card in some games. you might have a bottleneck with that cpu if you crossfire


What clock frequency with this CPU would overcome that bottleneck, if any?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

im not saying it will bottleneck for sure, just that its a possibility. its a quad core so it probably wont. i would go for at least 3.0ghz.


----------



## sicarii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
for some cards it allows voltage control,
i think it's standard clocks are higher(not sure)

ok, i don't need it then


----------



## iCeMaN57

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i would first find out how high you can go on stock volts, usually no higher than 960/1400. you may end up with 950/1350 which seems like a standard oc on these cards. after that you'll want to find out if you can adjust voltage. if you can your gonna want to aim for 1000mhz or higher on the core speed. as far as temps go, i don't like mine to go over 70c but they occationally hit the mid 70's during long gaming sessions. i believe the max temp is somewhere around 90c but i've seen em go to 95c without locking up or shutting down.


Thanks for the info man. I'll see what mine can do and report back


----------



## DrBrownfinger

slow thread lately. i changed the paste on one card last night. last time i did it was 6 months ago. i pulled the middle card to check the difference in temps between the new paste and 6 month old paste. i also tested both cards in each of the 2 pci-e slots im using. new paste is 10c cooler on average (it was 9c in one slot and 11c in the other). im actually kinda shocked. oh yea, im using as5 cause its all i had lying around. need to order more shin etsu.


----------



## Metonymy

I'm about to be out of this club.









I bought one of the Golden 465's instead of going CF with 5770's.

Now I need to find someone to buy my 5770.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


I'm about to be out of this club.









I bought one of the Golden 465's instead of going CF with 5770's.

Now I need to find someone to buy my 5770.










hey congrats,,,

my hawk will stay in my daily rig but i have 3 folding machine being put together now and most likely will do gtx460 on 1 and maybe gtx285 on other...

hmm.... do i want another R5770? 
i might !!


----------



## antuk15

Add me









2x PowerCooler 5770's in 2-Way CrossFire


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

thought i would add a screenie of a small OC on my Hawk.

testing further soon.. not a lot of free time to play with this thing since i have other builds going on.

ran GPU Tool for an hour and temps were around 51c
ran Kombustor 20 min maybe and temps around 48c

guess i can go further


----------



## magicmike

I haven't really played with the clocks on mine yet and really haven't got to game much because of a ton of side projects but this weekend i'm going to kick back and have some me and the computer time haha.

I'll be pushing the card a bit (and my processors overclock again). I'm happy from what i've seen out of it though, Just Cause 2 runs really well on it at 1900x1080.


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
thought i would add a screenie of a small OC on my Hawk.

testing further soon.. not a lot of free time to play with this thing since i have other builds going on.

ran GPU Tool for an hour and temps were around 51c
ran Kombustor 20 min maybe and temps around 48c








guess i can go further

I dont think you can get this temperatures with this clocks, unless you live in very cold environment


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercedessss* 
I dont think you can get this temperatures with this clocks, unless you lived in very cold environment









my office is 10 x 14 with 1 window. a 9000 BTU window a/c unit and ambients in here of 16-18c


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
my office is 10 x 14 with 1 window. a 9000 BTU window a/c unit and ambients in here of 16-18c

Thats explane a lot


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
I'm about to be out of this club.









I bought one of the Golden 465's instead of going CF with 5770's.

Now I need to find someone to buy my 5770.









ouch. thats sucks. you bought the obsolete card in nvidia's lineup. you should have went for a 460 or at least read some reviews. im not trying to be a dick, just telling the truth


----------



## Enphenate

What do you guys think about crossfire XFX 5770?

Ive never done SLI or crossfire, and im in the process of upgrading my whole system to I7 930, 6 gigs of ram, SSD etc etc...

I have one 5770 i was wondering if its worth it to drop a second one in here?


----------



## newbile

do you already have an xfx? cause i recommend sapphire


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
ouch. thats sucks. you bought the obsolete card in nvidia's lineup. you should have went for a 460 or at least read some reviews. im not trying to be a dick, just telling the truth

while the 465 card lineup will be obsolete soon there is one advantage to going with the " Golden " 465 that he is talking about.

the *MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II GE GeForce GTX 465* can be flashed to a 470. And considering the price.... it's an awesome buy


----------



## Ceadderman

Which you probably did based on faulty intel from noobs who don't know any better.

i.e. the "jizz" on the PCB.









But XFX doesn't help their own cause when they try to refuse warranties based on Flux residue.









I have to say that I love my XFX Card. Having the DL Warranty makes it that much nicer. And trust me, if XFX ever tried to block my warranty claim based on the "jizz", someone would get their technical hat handed to them and it wouldn't be me.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbile* 
do you already have an xfx? cause i recommend sapphire


----------



## Enphenate

I already have 1 XFX 5770.. so im thinking of purchasing another and doing crossfire for the first time. What do you think?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
while the 465 card lineup will be obsolete soon there is one advantage to going with the " Golden " 465 that he is talking about.

the *MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II GE GeForce GTX 465* can be flashed to a 470. And considering the price.... it's an awesome buy

how bout all that extra weight from the copper? warped mobo?


----------



## Lee79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enphenate* 
I already have 1 XFX 5770.. so im thinking of purchasing another and doing crossfire for the first time. What do you think?

I just put another in my system. I am new to CrossFire aswell. I had a few problems getting CrossFire working but once it was working I notice a marked improvement in games. I can play any game now maxed out with at least 4xAA. When I say maxed out I mean on the highest settings and getting at least 60 FPS.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
how bout all that extra weight from the copper? warped mobo?









I already have a Hawk in there. It's got the twin-frozr design.

Sure, copper may be a little heavier than aluminum, but it's not like the Hawk is a fly-weight card in and of itself.









Now I'm debating going hacking my mobo and going SLI with two of the goldens...









Still gotta sell the Hawk first though. I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
I already have a Hawk in there. It's got the twin-frozr design.

Sure, copper may be a little heavier than aluminum, but it's not like the Hawk is a fly-weight card in and of itself.









Now I'm debating going hacking my mobo and going SLI with two of the goldens...









Still gotta sell the Hawk first though. I'm gonna miss it.









i was just being a nay-sayer with the weight comment. it looks cool, i'll give you that.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i was just being a nay-sayer with the weight comment. it looks cool, i'll give you that.












I really am going to miss my Hawk though. It's been a great card.

Looks like I'll have to play some more Cryostasis this weekend before it's too late to use it anymore.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


But XFX doesn't help their own cause when they try to refuse warranties based on Flux residue.







:


I think that would be a pretty good reason, but as long as I don't have a problem then I'm happy. Keep in mind that only a couple people said they had warranties refused, could have been a couple of bad eggs or someone could have lied and they broke their cards.


----------



## Ceadderman

Exacily. Without having the product in hand I can no more say than the next guy that heard the tale.









And after people who own other manufacturer cards have stated they have the "jizz" on their card, it shows the ridiculous nature of that excuse imho. My XFX has it too. But I know what it is, so I'm not worried about the Dbl Lifetime being refused. Especially since I got mine registered within the 30 day time period. I feel bad for the people that don't register their gear. Only thing that isn't registered in my system is the CPU. Only cause it's lapped. Waste of time to register it.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I think that would be a pretty good reason, but as long as I don't have a problem then I'm happy. Keep in mind that only a couple people said they had warranties refused, could have been a couple of bad eggs or someone could have lied and they broke their cards.


----------



## Mastiffman

Well, I thought that I posted a reply (question) but I must have got distracted before hitting the Submit button and then got a HTSF Error!

Anywho, Has anyone successfully OC'd the ram on these cards to 1500Mhz or further? If so With what technique was used?


----------



## SyveRson

I haz a 5770. Add me to club plz!

It's not OC'ed just yet, waiting for New Vegas.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Well, I thought that I posted a reply (question) but I must have got distracted before hitting the Submit button and then got a HTSF Error!

Anywho, Has anyone successfully OC'd the ram on these cards to 1500Mhz or further? If so With what technique was used?


Mine is at 1000/1400 @ 1.27V. I have no doubt I can push it further as there's more headroom (49C @ max load w/ Shin-Etsu X23).

I don't have a need to push it further though.

If you go softer on the GPU OC, you can probably get more out of the Memory OC.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
ouch. thats sucks. you bought the obsolete card in nvidia's lineup. you should have went for a 460 or at least read some reviews. im not trying to be a dick, just telling the truth

the 465 he speaks of comes with all 10 memory IC's, and so it unlocks (patctically 100%) to a GTX 470.

would anyone think crossfiring these would be a smart move for my sig rig? (ignore the PSU, it'll be replaced with a capable unit, and add a 3.6ghz OC on the CPU, unlocked)


----------



## Ceadderman

You do mean SLI those correct? Or were you speaking of 5770 at that point?









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
the 465 he speaks of comes with all 10 memory IC's, and so it unlocks (patctically 100%) to a GTX 470.

would anyone think crossfiring these would be a smart move for my sig rig? (ignore the PSU, it'll be replaced with a capable unit, and add a 3.6ghz OC on the CPU, unlocked)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Mine is at 1000/1400 @ 1.27V. I have no doubt I can push it further as there's more headroom (49C @ max load w/ Shin-Etsu X23).

I don't have a need to push it further though.

If you go softer on the GPU OC, you can probably get more out of the Memory OC.

Nice Load temps! There's no way that's using Furmark!? Is it?

*Hey, does anyone know of a good WATER Block for this Card?*

I've managed to get my Card stable @ 1060mhz Core and 1515mhz on the Mem... 1.325v- 1.337v Max temp in furmark is 84*C with that OC.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
You do mean SLI those correct? Or were you speaking of 5770 at that point?









~Ceadder









?

my first line was in response to his comment about getting the GTX 465. my second line was asking if it would be a good idea for me to get a mobo with 2x PCIe slots and crossfire single slot 5770's...


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice Load temps! There's no way that's using Furmark!? Is it?

Using Kombustor (which is a re-skinned Furmark).


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Nice Load temps! There's no way that's using Furmark!? Is it?

*Hey, does anyone know of a good WATER Block for this Card?*

I've managed to get my Card stable @ 1060mhz Core and 1515mhz on the Mem... 1.325v- 1.337v Max temp in furmark is 84*C with that OC.











his temps and my temps are near the same. my card's at:
1.274v
1020Mhz
1400Mhz
80% Fan
Idle temps 32c
Load temps 47c

before OC running stock clocks temps were
Idle temps 26c
Load temps 42c
3 weeks straight 24/7 folding at 80% fan 99% load..

office ambient temps 18c

man, my hands, feet and legs are freezing


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Using Kombustor (which is a re-skinned Furmark).









Dang! And only around 50*C.... That's good. I wonder if replacing the TIM on my Vapor-X would help my temps..... The only thing that I did do to my 5770 was use some small heatsinks for memory from Gigabyte that came with my old 3D Galaxy II water cooling system..... And that helped me get stable past 1475Mhz on my memory...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 









his temps and my temps are near the same. my card's at:
1.274v
1020Mhz
1400Mhz
80% Fan
Idle temps 32c
Load temps 47c

before OC running stock clocks temps were
Idle temps 26c
Load temps 42c
3 weeks straight 24/7 folding at 80% fan 99% load..

office ambient temps 18c

man, my hands, feet and legs are freezing









WOW, that is some cooler on your cards! nice!


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Dang! And only around 50*C.... That's good. I wonder if replacing the TIM on my Vapor-X would help my temps..... The only thing that I did do to my 5770 was use some small heatsinks for memory from Gigabyte that came with my old 3D Galaxy II water cooling system..... And that helped me get stable past 1475Mhz on my memory...

It surely can't hurt.

I replaced the stock TIM with Shin-Etsu X23 and dropped 16C at full load.


----------



## Akfratic

Xfx hd5770


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i am seriously considering selling my 5770 Hawk now....


----------



## Ceadderman

I know what I'm doing next.









I've got just enough Shin-Etsu X23. I been idling at right around 55c @ 60%. If I can get it down even 5c, I would be much happier.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
It surely can't hurt.

I replaced the stock TIM with Shin-Etsu X23 and dropped 16C at full load.


----------



## brajesh143

anyone can compare with 5770 catalyst 10.6 drivers with gtx260 performance...??? cause all the reviews with 5770 was made with old drivers....? will 5770 with catalyst 10.6 drivers beat gtx260...?how will it stack up with 4870...?with 10.6 drivers...?


----------



## brajesh143

add me as a member...i own a msi 5770 pmd1g at stock for now....already submitted in the form


----------



## Ceadderman

Catalyst with 10.5 drivers will beat GTX 260. Stay away from 10.6 it's not as good imho.

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
anyone can compare with 5770 catalyst 10.6 drivers with gtx260 performance...??? cause all the reviews with 5770 was made with old drivers....? will 5770 with catalyst 10.6 drivers beat gtx260...?how will it stack up with 4870...?with 10.6 drivers...?


----------



## brajesh143

can u post some benchmarks...with 10.5 drivers against a gtx260 and 4870...? i am getting 9379 gpu score in vantage with my 5770 is it the normal scores...?


----------



## Ceadderman

So you're talking GTX 260 paired with a 4890?Are you kidding? If you're worried abouit PhysX then just get a Zotac AMP Edition card and mate it with your 5770 and continue to whip 4890 ass.









But considering the amount of PhysX games that aren't out on the market I wouldn't sweat that part of the equation. Only reason that 4890 posts high scores is cause the 260 benches high enough to make it an issue.

Newsflash! Benches ain't real world results. The 5770 on its own outperforms the 4890 on its own. I could care less about the addition of a 260. It means squat in a fair fight. You could pick up a GDDR5 nVidia card and mate it with your 5770 if you want to play by that playbook. Personally I haven't the time the money or the wherewithal to mess with something like that given that I post a 5.9 via Microsofts system test. And only reason I post that low is my HDDs'. GPU I post 7.4









I like benches as much as the next guy but if your considering a 4890/GTX 260 trade, by all means have at it. Don't blame me when your graphics aren't up to the standard you're used to.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brajesh143*


can u post some benchmarks...with 10.5 drivers against a gtx260 and 4870...? i am getting 9379 gpu score in vantage with my 5770 is it the normal scores...?


----------



## butobuto

Which driver version better? currently im using 10.7


----------



## omari79

hi all

Guys help me out here please

I Have a gigabyte HD5770 model GV-R577UD-1GD

Picture










but its a non-reference card and doesn't support voltage increase

i have two options

1- 0.95v
2- 1.2v

Now i want to flash to a HD5770 *Gigabyte* bios so

1- which one should i flash to?
2- How do i flash the bios on the card?


----------



## Trito

You can't tweak voltage even with MSI afterburner after going in settings -> unlock voltage control?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trito* 
You can't tweak voltage even with MSI afterburner after going in settings -> unlock voltage control?

let me give it a try, which version should i download?


----------



## omari79

tried MSI afterburner and checked unlock voltage control and restarted as requested by the program but the voltage control is grayed out


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
So you're talking GTX 260 paired with a 4890?Are you kidding? If you're worried abouit PhysX then just get a Zotac AMP Edition card and mate it with your 5770 and continue to whip 4890 ass.









But considering the amount of PhysX games that aren't out on the market I wouldn't sweat that part of the equation. Only reason that 4890 posts high scores is cause the 260 benches high enough to make it an issue.

Newsflash! Benches ain't real world results. The 5770 on its own outperforms the 4890 on its own. I could care less about the addition of a 260. It means squat in a fair fight. You could pick up a GDDR5 nVidia card and mate it with your 5770 if you want to play by that playbook. Personally I haven't the time the money or the wherewithal to mess with something like that given that I post a 5.9 via Microsofts system test. And only reason I post that low is my HDDs'. GPU I post 7.4









I like benches as much as the next guy but if your considering a 4890/GTX 260 trade, by all means have at it. Don't blame me when your graphics aren't up to the standard you're used to.









~Ceadder









no i didnt ask about 4890...i just asked can anyone post 5770 catalyst 10.5 benchmarks vs gtx260 vs 4870 to see has the newer drivers changed the performance of 5770...? and is my 5770 vantage gpu scores 9379 marks is wat it should b for a standard 5770...?


----------



## Dradis

woo single 5770!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
no i didnt ask about 4890...i just asked can anyone post 5770 catalyst 10.5 benchmarks vs gtx260 vs 4870 to see has the newer drivers changed the performance of 5770...? and is my 5770 vantage gpu scores 9379 marks is wat it should b for a standard 5770...?

9379 seems about right for stock. Overclock it and you should reach higher. I hit 11124 with CPU @ 4GHz and 1000/1400 GPU


----------



## brajesh143

thanks a lot for the vantage info...can someone provide the benchies i mentioned..


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay, I misread that. It seemed like you wanted the 5770 to outperform an ATi/nVidia tandem. My apologies.

If you want a solid number go to my sig and check out the XFire'd 5770 link. There should be 5770 bench score to work from and then you can compare it to(if not listed) the GTX 260. I think 4890 scored somewhere in the low 8s', but I can't vouch for that. It's just an edumacated guess. Get with Wermad. He has 4890s' I think so he should be able to give you some assistance on a real world bench on that GPU.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
no i didnt ask about 4890...i just asked can anyone post 5770 catalyst 10.5 benchmarks vs gtx260 vs 4870 to see has the newer drivers changed the performance of 5770...? and is my 5770 vantage gpu scores 9379 marks is wat it should b for a standard 5770...?


----------



## Ceadderman

Wow!









I knew that my GPU would have more TIM than necessary but this stuff was roughly the size of a newly minted Nickel and just as thick.No wonder my GPU was running 55c @ 60% fan.









I replaced it with Shin-Etsu X23 and seated the heatsink and then looked back under the hood. It covered only the chip and not the surrounding contacts, which the other stuff had covered. I haven't fired it up yet, since I'm still down. But I feel pretty confident that my 5770 should run cooler than it had previously.









~Ceadder


----------



## SyveRson

Nice, I'm interested to see the results.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
Nice, I'm interested to see the results.

Yea me too. I am considering this for my crossfire setup.


----------



## Trito

interesting, it should be opened, I can't really tell why so, may be it's possible just for reference design cards, cuz I know for sure it's possible for them.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quick question. When replacing the TIM on my ASUS 5770, should I avoid using IC7?


----------



## Freakn

I've seen a 4890 versus my 5770 in BFBC2 on all max @1080 and the 4890 whoops the 5770 but in benchies my 5770 whoops the 4890.

I'd still go a 4890 over 5770 if dx11 wasn't a concern.

And yes I forced my 5770 to run dx10 during the test


----------



## Ceadderman

I would avoid anything that has a long Burn in time altogether. Not sure but I don't think IC7 has a long burn in time and see no reason not to use it if that's the case.

I just happened to have X23 on hand so that's what I used. I also have Ceramique on hand so if I hadn't enough extra X23(still have to reapply TIM to CPU) then I could have applied that as I did with the Heatsinks on my MoBo.

But as long as you keep in mind about the length of Burn In, then it shouldn't matter which TIM you use.

I put one dot on the chip and spread it a bit with an old plastic crad from Hollywood Video(they went under) and when it looked rather thin for my taste I added another dot of roughly the same size(Carab Chip) in the middle and didn't spread that.

When I remounted the Heatsink it went right on so I went back under to give it the once over. Found that it had good coverage so I closed it back up and locked it down. Soon as I get my system back up and running I'll have something definitive to report. Well I can definitively say I didn't frag my GPU at this time but anything more is on hold till then.







lol

~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Quick question. When replacing the TIM on my ASUS 5770, should I avoid using IC7?


----------



## i360

Mind adding me to the list? I have a Gigabyte 5770 Super Overclock Crossfired with a Sapphire 5750.


----------



## snorbaard

I have a strange problem, my 5770 shuts down about 10s after startup. The green LEDS flashes nicely and POST is fine and then BOOM! Red diode (D4000) lights up and then the display goes blank. I read somewhere Sapphire said this has something to do with a critical temperature problem. (I have a Sapphire).

I got a new motherboard today (LGA775, Gigabyte p45-ud3lr). And a new 500W psu.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
I have a strange problem, my 5770 shuts down about 10s after startup. The green LEDS flashes nicely and POST is fine and then BOOM! Red diode (D4000) lights up and then the display goes blank. I read somewhere Sapphire said this has something to do with a critical temperature problem. (I have a Sapphire).

I got a new motherboard today (LGA775, Gigabyte p45-ud3lr). And a new 500W psu.

Anyone have any ideas?

Could you test your card on another Computer... that way it could probably show if its the card the issue or if its your hardware the issue..... if the card works fine on another computer then... obvious its your other hardware... maybe its the PSU I had a 550w similar as specs of yours and gave me the same issue as you mentioned when I first bought my 1st 5770.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Could you test your card on another Computer... that way it could probably show if its the card the issue or if its your hardware the issue..... if the card works fine on another computer then... obvious its your other hardware... maybe its the PSU I had a 550w similar as specs of yours and gave me the same issue as you mentioned when I first bought my 1st 5770.

That would seem ridiculous seeing that I had a 2 year old 400W psu (and the cheapest kind I might add, no active pfc, and a 12A 12V rail lol) when I first got my 5770 and I mean, I freaking finished Borderlands and cod:mw2 with that piece of junk...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
That would seem ridiculous seeing that I had a 2 year old 400W psu (and the cheapest kind I might add, no active pfc, and a 12A 12V rail lol) when I first got my 5770 and I mean, I freaking finished Borderlands and cod:mw2 with that piece of junk...

I said First - test the card on another computer.... about the PSU I meant it as in my story(what had happened to me).. which means it could not be the same for you or others.... but I thought you had just bought it now.. so it doesn't go for you the PSU thing I wrote since I assumed wrong, but it did happen to me so I'm right on my case of what happened to me.... but for your case you have used it fine previously - then yes its your card who has the issue


----------



## snorbaard

Yes you were right sorry I read my post again now and I only meant, it would be funny if my new psu is the problem









Crap I wonder what is wrong. I mean it was working fine and then boom it stopped working after I removed the heatsink, removed the way too much tim, cleaned it and reapplied as5.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Well...I put on IC7 on both my 5770s and I am getting 10c cooler in Furmark! Was running 78c, now down to 68c!! Awesome. Not bad for crossfire. I have my fan profile in Afterburner match speed with temps so fan is running ~65% Im happy.


----------



## sicarii

need your input guys.. i want to change the cooler of my sapphire 5770 and i'm down to these two

1) Zalman VF3000









2) Gelid Icy Vission









it's a tie: http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=...nt_Random=2784


----------



## Razi3l

Afaik both are for 5800 series only. The 5770 doesn't have many aftermarket coolers, but you should check out the old Thermalright ones.


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno, just a thought here but maybe either you don't have your 6pin completely seated(stranger things have happened) or maybe you don't have the recommended voltage flowing to the Card?









Other than that I cannot honestly say one way or the other if it's your Card. One thing is for sure though and it does seem to be a power issue. Also keep in mind that it's not unheard of for a brand new out of the box PSU to take a crap on a system. You might try an older PSU in your system to see if it posts and graphics are stable.

I have my 500w OCZ that I went to for testing purposes when I was having issues that I thought could be PSU related. I didn't even uninstall my Corsair. Just plugged in the 8 and 24 pin MoBo leads and connected to my GPU. Posted and same results were happening. So if nothing else that can confirm one part of the issue.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
Yes you were right sorry I read my post again now and I only meant, it would be funny if my new psu is the problem









Crap I wonder what is wrong. I mean it was working fine and then boom it stopped working after I removed the heatsink, removed the way too much tim, cleaned it and reapplied as5.


----------



## FranDaMan

Snorbaard...did the card work at all after you disassembled and reapplied tim? If not then we're chasing a power issue that may not exist. Perhaps you kluged the card (let's hope not) or you need to revisit the application of tim?


----------



## Ceadderman

Ooooh good catch. Maybe he didn't use enough TIM. That could certainly cause it to overheat and do the same thing. +Rep since I didn't even see that.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FranDaMan* 
Snorbaard...did the card work at all after you disassembled and reapplied tim? If not then we're chasing a power issue that may not exist. Perhaps you kluged the card (let's hope not) or you need to revisit the application of tim?


----------



## snorbaard

I think it may well be a tim and/or heatsink seating problem. I have tried reseating the heatsink, and also noticed what may have been as5 on a surface mount resistor (which I cleaned) and then after installing the card again I plugged my dvi cable into the hdmi adaptor into the hdmi port, instead of straight into the dvi port. I also powered it via the pci-express-molex converter instead of the psu's pci-express power plug. I switched on and then it went into windows without crashing (good sign) and I ran GPUZ and saw a 98C temp on the core and then immediately switched off so yeah I guess tim and/or heatsink seating problem.









Photo of heatsink, before I removed stock tim:









Photo of tim on chip before I removed and cleaned it:









Notice the roughness on the copper base:


----------



## snorbaard

When the power connector isn't connected it just doesn't boot, the leds don't light and it gives a beep and post does not commence.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I dunno, just a thought here but maybe either you don't have your 6pin completely seated(stranger things have happened) or maybe you don't have the recommended voltage flowing to the Card?









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

I understand this but if your connector is partially connected it can do this as well. But I'm in agreement I think that it's the reseat of your HS.

I just saw the pic of your heat sink. I'm glad I didn't get the Sapphire card if that's what the surface of their Heatsinks look like. My XFX was nothing spectacular but at least it was smooth.









I couldn't tell but do you have an opening large enough to lapp the plate? Cause if that were my GPU, I would be sorely tempted to even out those valleys somewhat before reapplying TIM and reseating it.









I think that someone makes a copper filler. You may try that if there is no room to lapp it. Comes in a liquid form that dries and is the same as standard copper I think. I could be wrong about that though. Only thing I found was copper foil and sheet.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *snorbaard*


When the power connector isn't connected it just doesn't boot, the leds don't light and it gives a beep and post does not commence.


----------



## snorbaard

I was shocked when I noticed how rough it was, would also explain my temps pushing 90C when stressed. I badly wanted to try lapping it but from what I can tell it would be impossible to do.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I understand this but if your connector is partially connected it can do this as well. But I'm in agreement I think that it's the reseat of your HS.

I just saw the pic of your heat sink. I'm glad I didn't get the Sapphire card if that's what the surface of their Heatsinks look like. My XFX was nothing spectacular but at least it was smooth.









I couldn't tell but do you have an opening large enough to lapp the plate? Cause if that were my GPU, I would be sorely tempted to even out those valleys somewhat before reapplying TIM and reseating it.









I think that someone makes a copper filler. You may try that if there is no room to lapp it. Comes in a liquid form that dries and is the same as standard copper I think. I could be wrong about that though. Only thing I found was copper foil and sheet.

~Ceadder


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i would at least polish it. looks like theres enough room for that.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

My ASUS reference coolers were smooth but the copper was splotchy and not very nice looking lol.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah my Copper was kind of tarnished but since that doesn't hinder cooling I didn't even mess with it. I just cleaned off the stock TIM with Isopropyl(50%) and applied roughly two dots of Shin-Etsu X23. I wanted to mess with it but well I wasn't interested in getting NeverDull on it and not getting all of it off. Or I coulda got a really nice mirror finish on it.







lol

I put that stuff through its paces when I was in the service. Nothing shines better imho. Not even Brasso and a ratty T-Shirt.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


My ASUS reference coolers were smooth but the copper was splotchy and not very nice looking lol.


----------



## snorbaard

So I tried cleaning the chip, adding more as5, etc etc, reseating it a few times etc, nothing seems to work, a second or two into furmark my temps would rocket over 108'C so I decided what the flip. I had my previous card (7600GT) lying around with a custom cooler that I put on it back in the day lol. It is a Zalman vf-900 cu led. So, having nothing to lose I put that cooler on my 5770. Dang, that thing even has a mirror finish on it. The rest is history. Temps lower than what it was before all my troubles started in the first place. Only downside is fan is running at full speed (2400 rpm) and it is audible, though not more audible than the stock cooler running at 100%.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snorbaard* 
So I tried cleaning the chip, adding more as5, etc etc, reseating it a few times etc, nothing seems to work, a second or two into furmark my temps would rocket over 108'C so I decided what the flip. I had my previous card (7600GT) lying around with a custom cooler that I put on it back in the day lol. It is a Zalman vf-900 cu led. So, having nothing to lose I put that cooler on my 5770. Dang, that thing even has a mirror finish on it. The rest is history. Temps lower than what it was before all my troubles started in the first place. Only downside is fan is running at full speed (2400 rpm) and it is audible, though not more audible than the stock cooler running at 100%.










well that's great you fixed it with 3rd party cooler.... now you need to do some cable management on your case







or maybe upgrade for a bigger case with PSU at the bottom & management on cables would be easier - will certainly help as in case cooling


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
well that's great you fixed it with 3rd party cooler.... now you need to do some cable management on your case







or maybe upgrade for a bigger case with PSU at the bottom & management on cables would be easier - will certainly help as in case cooling

I know that is a problem but I am still experimenting a bit with things, yesterday I got a new motherboard and today I got the H50 so yeah









Besides I'm a broke student so I'm allowed to have a cheap case









Will see about those temps though, extended burning in furmark made it reach 90'C and in my experience it runs at least 10'C cooler in games, also positioning an extra fan to blow towards it helped quite a lot.


----------



## sequencius

NEW Sapphire 5770 card.
Looks like crap though, especially with the blue pcb.

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...articleID=2942


----------



## i360

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
NEW Sapphire 5770 card.
Looks like crap though, especially with the blue pcb.

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presenta...articleID=2942

I think its kinda nice


----------



## DrBrownfinger

the best part about that new sapphire 5770 is no need for an active dp adaptor for eyefinity to work.


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty sure that it says that in order to use iFinity one monitor must have active DP. Not sure but doesn't that mean the Card has to have DP active too?









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


the best part about that new sapphire 5770 is no need for an active dp adaptor for eyefinity to work.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Pretty sure that it says that in order to use iFinity one monitor must have active DP. Not sure but doesn't that mean the Card has to have DP active too?









~Ceadder









its the flex edition. on the sapphire site it says its the first card to support 3 dvi monitors without the use of an active display port adaptor.


----------



## skier

another club... 
XFX all-reference 5770









ps, believe it or not, having the 5750 on top driving the monitor provides more performance...


----------



## Ceadderman

No offense but as far as Reference









Cause I have an XFX Radeon 5770 and it looks exactly like that including the single XFire connection. Just cause it has the bat mobile cover does not mean it's reference.

I know for a fact that if it's Reference you will see [AMD] on the PCI slot. The fan will be where ours is(near the end of the GPU) as well. Not sure about the PCI-e Connection being on the side instead of the end.

But If you have the first two its a good chance of it being Reference. If you only have one, it's most likely not Reference.

But that doesn't mean you cannot overclock your GPU. I can OC mine in CCC. Though I haven't made the attempt to do so yet since I'm concentrating on other issues first.









So pics or it didn't happen.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
another club...
XFX all-reference 5770









ps, believe it or not, having the 5750 on top driving the monitor provides more performance...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


No offense but as far as Reference










Cause I have an XFX Radeon 5770 and it looks exactly like that including the single XFire connection. Just cause it has the bat mobile cover does not mean it's reference.

I know for a fact that if it's Reference you will see [AMD] on the PCI slot. The fan will be where ours is(near the end of the GPU) as well. Not sure about the PCI-e Connection being on the side instead of the end.

But If you have the first two its a good chance of it being Reference. If you only have one, it's most likely not Reference.

But that doesn't mean you cannot overclock your GPU. I can OC mine in CCC. Though I haven't made the attempt to do so yet since I'm concentrating on other issues first.









So pics or it didn't happen.









~Ceadder










Yea my ASUS reference cards have 2 crossfire connections.


----------



## Ceadderman

I don't think that the single connection disqualifies it. But I would like to know if it has the other known indicator, the AMD logo on the PCI slot. If it has this then it more than likely is reference. But I'm not convinced that it's reference when someone says it is. That's why I posted what I did.

I mean mine has the fan and is a black PCB and looks like a Reference but so far as I know it's not Reference cause it doesn't say AMD on it. I'm not definitively poopooing his claim but it doesn't seem likely.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Yea my ASUS reference cards have 2 crossfire connections.


----------



## sendblink23

buuuuuu

I need help guys, somehow my screen is all DIM/Dark. I've tried rebooting and it still stays the same, changing resolution, frequency, bits, enabling/disabling CF... even Ctrl+Alt+Del in which I need to use after existing the game Mafia 2 demo... but this DIM screen is not related to the game since I have not played it today... it just randomly happened about 40 minutes ago.

Any suggestion... anything on CCC that could help? Or other things on my computer to check? I don't want to re-install CCC or the driver since its been a pain to get my CF working.


----------



## Ceadderman

Seems like your GPU crashed due to heat. I recently had that happen with the netbook. While I realize that its different since my netbook is onboard Intel 945 Graphics processor, the result of overheating can be the same. I don't know what your ambient temp is but have you tried stepping up the fan through CCC?









Cause once I got the room temp down to a reasonable level my onboard worked fine. I would have tried to see if my 5770 had the same issues but system is still down for maintenance.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


buuuuuu

I need help guys, somehow my screen is all DIM/Dark. I've tried rebooting and it still stays the same, changing resolution, frequency, bits, enabling/disabling CF... even Ctrl+Alt+Del in which I need to use after existing the game Mafia 2 demo... but this DIM screen is not related to the game since I have not played it today... it just randomly happened about 40 minutes ago.

Any suggestion... anything on CCC that could help? Or other things on my computer to check? I don't want to re-install CCC or the driver since its been a pain to get my CF working.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Seems like your GPU crashed due to heat. I recently had that happen with the netbook. While I realize that its different since my netbook is onboard Intel 945 Graphics processor, the result of overheating can be the same. I don't know what your ambient temp is but have you tried stepping up the fan through CCC?









Cause once I got the room temp down to a reasonable level my onboard worked fine. I would have tried to see if my 5770 had the same issues but system is still down for maintenance.









~Ceadder










don't think is anything related to heat/ambient, I haven't played anything today & the AC has been ON all day the temps of the cards are around 30-40c

But yesterday I did install Metro 2033 played with it a couple of hours but it was all fine no issues. I shutted it down & went to sleep afterwards.

If I did anything today was watch the Movie "Zoolander" lol And been on OCN all day







My guess it was Zoolander's sexy turn looks that is messing with my display hahaaa


----------



## sicarii

and that my friend is a heat problem.. your card couldn't stand the hotness of zoolander

kidding asside, have you tested your rig on a known good monitor?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


and that my friend is a heat problem.. your card couldn't stand the hotness of zoolander

kidding asside, have you tested your rig on a known good monitor?


I did just try testing a few minutes ago on 3 screens I have on my house
HP vs15
AOC 2036S 20
Sony Bravia 55

they all work fine I mean booting the computer, but it looks dimmed on all the screens - they are not as Eyeinfinity, I'm testing each alone rebooting the computer.

I'm hoping it isn't CCC who went crappy on me, it was a huge waffle hassle huff to get my CF working a few weeks ago & all games I've played run very nice...

I surfed on google and saw something about this:
Open CCC > Desktop Properties > Color > Reactivate ATi Color Controls

But I have that grayed out so i can't seem to click it... maybe that could fix it :/


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


buuuuuu

I need help guys, somehow my screen is all DIM/Dark. I've tried rebooting and it still stays the same, changing resolution, frequency, bits, enabling/disabling CF... even Ctrl+Alt+Del in which I need to use after existing the game Mafia 2 demo... but this DIM screen is not related to the game since I have not played it today... it just randomly happened about 40 minutes ago.

Any suggestion... anything on CCC that could help? Or other things on my computer to check? I don't want to re-install CCC or the driver since its been a pain to get my CF working.


After exiting Mafia2 demo mine does it, but the mouse is still bright. I have yet to have a problem not playing, and I could fix it buy disabling x-fire


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


After exiting Mafia2 demo mine does it, but the mouse is still bright. I have yet to have a problem not playing, and I could fix it buy disabling x-fire


I've seen it previously but way before and that was when I was single 5770 upgrading to 10.4 driver but it was fixed by changing resolution.

I'm gonna try to disable CF, reboot computer.... and I'll trying as well booting plugged in the 2nd video card alone still disabled CF... to see if anything changes


----------



## sendblink23

Okay guys its something that has to do with Windows because I've noticed during booting in the Windows Starting screen its all bright... but when you see the welcome screen that is when it goes dimmed/dark

I've just tested booting with my other install of Windows 7 and that one boots perfectly fine all bright - only issue 3 games in it lol

So.... yeah its gotta be something with my display settings that changed on my regular Windows 7 OS install... maybe CCC.... do you guys think I should try re-installing CCC alone? I'm gonna do it now since I need to fix it.

I hope it doesn't cripple my CF


----------



## sendblink23

I don't understand, I've uninstalled entirely Catalyst - as well everything related to ATI > brightness came back... but then reinstalled and Dim is back

Uninstalled through Control Panel
Opened the same Setup I used(catalyst installer I had used) choosing uninstall > Custom to be certain everything is uninstalled
then reboot into safe-mode to use Driver Sweeper

After already uninstalling through Control Panel, my brightness returned
But then now I have reintsalled my same working Catalyst Driver(in which I've been using for a few weeks) And after rebooting the darn display automatically booted with the Dim screen

Does anybody know how to remove any left over registry etc... that are from ATI ??? I've uninstalled again my drivers and my brightness is back, tested another Catalyst and got again dimmed screen after rebooting, yes uninstalled again and the brightness is back

So clearly its something in registry that is stuck in there after having any catalyst installed it causes my OS to appear Dimmed when loaded... I need an ATI registry delete help over here buddies


----------



## Bradey

driver sweep in safe mode


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


driver sweep in safe mode


I did lol on my previous post I mentioned the process of how i uninstall my drivers

Quote:



Uninstalled through Control Panel
Opened the same Setup I used(catalyst installer I had used) choosing uninstall > Custom to be certain everything is uninstalled
then reboot into safe-mode to use Driver Sweeper


read the previous post.. I'm having some weird issue... I think its a registry issue of ati


----------



## Bradey

i read that 
and it didn't click

restore factory defaults?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Okay guys its something that has to do with Windows because I've noticed during booting in the Windows Starting screen its all bright... but when you see the welcome screen that is when it goes dimmed/dark

I've just tested booting with my other install of Windows 7 and that one boots perfectly fine all bright - only issue 3 games in it lol

So.... yeah its gotta be something with my display settings that changed on my regular Windows 7 OS install... maybe CCC.... do you guys think I should try re-installing CCC alone? I'm gonna do it now since I need to fix it.

I hope it doesn't cripple my CF


Try going into Control Console and checking your display settings first. If both OS boots were dim I would consider CCC. But since one was bright and the other dim, it seems to be a settings issue that is the problem.









Glad to hear that it's not heat related.

The other day my CPU temp was over 80c as related but I kicked on the AC and it got back down to 69c. Glad I'll be able to get back to my Tower soon.









~Ceadder


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i read that 
and it didn't click

restore factory defaults?


That worked, took me many minutes to figure out where that restore thing was in for CCC









thanks +rep

@ Ceadder

yup it was a CCC settings issue

Woot woot! I want you back on your toweeerrrrr


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
No offense but as far as Reference









Cause I have an XFX Radeon 5770 and it looks exactly like that including the single XFire connection. Just cause it has the bat mobile cover does not mean it's reference.

I know for a fact that if it's Reference you will see [AMD] on the PCI slot. The fan will be where ours is(near the end of the GPU) as well. Not sure about the PCI-e Connection being on the side instead of the end.

But If you have the first two its a good chance of it being Reference. If you only have one, it's most likely not Reference.

But that doesn't mean you cannot overclock your GPU. I can OC mine in CCC. Though I haven't made the attempt to do so yet since I'm concentrating on other issues first.









So pics or it didn't happen.









~Ceadder









1. who said i can't overclock it? i put it to 950/1425 on stock volts to run benchmarks, but i only overclock for bencmarks, for gaming and everyday use it stays at 850/1200

2. PCIe connector on the side? wat? the connectors for both the 5750 and 5770 are on the ends (going into the batmobile intake for the 5770, the HIS 5750 has the Arctic cooling hs)

for more proof, read my article on it (HD-577A-ZNFR) ... http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1305/3/
(core/mem/connector/pcb/heatsink macro shots)

ps, does reference matter? this a 'have a 5770' club, not a 'have a reference spec, design, layout, pcb, cooler' club


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skier* 
1. who said i can't overclock it? i put it to 950/1425 on stock volts to run benchmarks, but i only overclock for bencmarks, for gaming and everyday use it stays at 850/1200

Funny you post without reading correctly

Quote:

But that doesn't mean you cannot overclock your GPU. I can OC mine in CCC. Though I haven't made the attempt to do so yet since I'm concentrating on other issues first
He did say you can overclock it lol


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Funny you post without reading correctly

He did say you can overclock it lol


he made it sound like i didnt know how to..


----------



## i360

Here is my Vantage score. Crossfired 5770 SuperOverclock @ 940/1310, with 5750 @ 870/1270. Dunno why it showed my CPU as i7 975


----------



## Ceadderman

It DOES matter when it's being referred to as a _Reference Card_, wow. I've read that writeup and that's what I've been basing the info on as well as a very solid OCN writeup. NOTE that I did suggest that I was sketchy on the POWER connections.

I'm not peeved but you've needlessly taken me to task.









PS...that review is false. The card is missing one important aspect of being a "Reference" design card. The AMD logo. Look at the very first pic. It at the front end of the PCB, it lacks the AMD logo. That's where it WOULD be if it were "Reference".

I have the EXACT same card. Right down to the badging and everything. Mine more than likely is NOT a Reference card. And never said you cannot OC your Card. Even non reference cards can be OC'ed. Not all but...










~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *skier*


1. who said i can't overclock it? i put it to 950/1425 on stock volts to run benchmarks, but i only overclock for bencmarks, for gaming and everyday use it stays at 850/1200

2. PCIe connector on the side? wat? the connectors for both the 5750 and 5770 are on the ends (going into the batmobile intake for the 5770, the HIS 5750 has the Arctic cooling hs)

for more proof, read my article on it (HD-577A-ZNFR) ... http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1305/3/
(core/mem/connector/pcb/heatsink macro shots)

ps, does reference matter? this a 'have a 5770' club, not a 'have a reference spec, design, layout, pcb, cooler' club


----------



## skier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


PS...that review is false. The card is missing one important aspect of being a "Reference" design card. The AMD logo. Look at the very first pic. It at the front end of the PCB, it lacks the AMD logo. That's where it WOULD be if it were "Reference".


can you link a photo of the AMD logo you're speaking of, because i can't find a single picture of a reference 5770 that looks different than mine aside from the XFX graphic on top.

and

Quote:



Reference-design ATI 5xxx cards have circuitry that allows for tweaking the voltages.


check.

Quote:



UPDATE 5/13/10 -- It has come to my attention that XFX is selling non-reference ATI 5770 cards that look very much like a reference design. They appear to have the Phoenix-shroud cooler, as well as the squirrel cage fan. However, they only have one Crossfire connector, rather than the two found on a reference-design card. While there probably aren't many of you that wish to run three 5770 cards in TriFire mode, there might be those of you who wish to buy a reference 5770 for voltage adjustment --and these cards do not have the necessary voltage regulation circuitry.


hmm, have the voltage adjustment, but still the one xfire connector

also note, this is model 577A which was considered to be reference as opposed to 577X for XFX, and also i have model ZNFR which was not released as a production run (IE, you can not/could never purchase it) so you probably have ZNFC (WHICH comes as either 577A or 577X)

there is more saying reference (voltage adj., clocks,cooler,part number) than non (single xfire connect) do i have a one of a kind, reference AND yet still non-reference card? I personally couldn't care less.


----------



## Ceadderman

No problem Bruh...










This above is on a 5870 but this is what you should see on ANY Reference Card.

Here is the OCN link...

How to tell if your ATi-5xxx is a reference card

I wish mine was a Reference card so would be awesome if this was wrong but I don't think it is. I should look under my ser. no. strip to see if there is an AMD logo underneath it though.







Maybe it's hiding.

~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *skier*


can you link a photo of the AMD logo you're speaking of, because i can't find a single picture of a reference 5770 that looks different than mine aside from the XFX graphic on top.


----------



## skier

OH on the bottom between the hs and PCIe connector(x16 slot)..

now i have to check


----------



## sequencius




----------



## Dilyn

Any idea how to fix a secondary monitor flickering like insanity when browsing teh intrawebz?
This rave from my monitor is really buggin' me.


----------



## Bradey

hi,
i am leaving the team.
going to a 5870


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Any idea how to fix a secondary monitor flickering like insanity when browsing teh intrawebz?
This rave from my monitor is really buggin' me.

Try a different driver older or newer... it just differs for everyone


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 










I have something from that picture..... the netgear wireless usb (under the monitor)









mines is the old wg111v2 what's yours?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I have something from that picture..... the netgear wireless usb (under the monitor)









mines is the old wg111v2 what's yours?

so that is where mine went









oh here it is by bad


----------



## sicarii

hey how come i get little increase in 3dmark6 score when OC'd further from 935Mhz/1344MHz to 1000MHz/1344MHz? does that mean that the 3.2Ghz cpu speed is already a bottleneck?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Try a different driver older or newer... it just differs for everyone

Deduced that the monitor is bad.


----------



## skier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sicarii* 
hey how come i get little increase in 3dmark6 score when OC'd further from 935Mhz/1344MHz to 1000MHz/1344MHz? does that mean that the 3.2Ghz cpu speed is already a bottleneck?

for 3dm06, yes. the earlier 3dmark's were all very cpu dependant, and vantage is really the most balanced (unless you have a dual core CPU or worse)


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I have something from that picture..... the netgear wireless usb (under the monitor)









mines is the old wg111v2 what's yours?


lol same. I've also seen a few other members with the same one in their pictures.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Deduced that the monitor is bad.










buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :/


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :/


I mourned on the inside.
Not worth my time to even RMA. eMachines pisses me off and I'm sick of dealing with them.


----------



## brightico

Just wondering about 5770 temps. I have crossfire'd two 5770's and my top card is about 10-15% hotter than the bottom which is to be expected. The problem is when I run something like Furmark my temps reach 95*c on the top card, and while the system is stable, the fan speeds never go above 50-55%.
_I'm 48c and 38c at Idle._

Is there a problem with Furmark, or something else, or should I even be concerned? I'm assuming the fans on these cards work correctly?

I've ran both these cards single before and no issues taking them to 960/1300+ and they stayed under 85c*. As soon as I do crossfire though I have this heat issue.

FYI: Antec 300 Black Illusion case, with Sflex side fan installed and I've switched cards and there is no difference. I don't even think the side case fan is making a difference either. It does help irritate me with the added noise though so that's a plus if your a masochist.


----------



## sequencius

the vapor-x is still the most beautiful 5770 out there imho


----------



## brightico

Ended up doing a bunch of junk like flipping the fans from intake to exhaust and vice versa. In the end I just tidied up my cable management and ended up turning both exhaust fans to their highest settings. Turns out I just had some dead space right around my top card.

Temps are still way too high.

I'm not sure what to do now, I've tried about everything. I think the problem is from heat dissipating off the bottom card and being sucked into the fan of the top card. Seems to me this would make it very difficult to keep the top card cool.

I have also reapplied thermal paste to the top card and that seemed to help a little, maybe 1c* worth.

*I wonder if anyone has tried applying some kind of non conductive heat resistant material to the back of the PCB of the bottom card in a crossfire setup?*

I did order a cheap single slot pci vga cooler that moves 42cfm. I'll try a few different things with it once it arrives.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
I may have it solved. Just out of curiousity I flipped the back case fan and my temps started to drop a few degrees. It's stable OC'd now, but still I little hot for my tastes so it looks like the only part I"ll be able to really OC safely will be the memory for now anyway.

I suppose I could try turning the back case fan back around as an exhaust then flip the top fan and see if that helps. It might since it will be blowing air more directly onto the cards. hmm... here we go.

Wait do you have 5770 or "ATI Radeon HD 4770" that is what it says on your system specs









If you feel its too hot on overclocks.. then forget about overclocking your cards.. its not really necessary stock CF 5770 still runs fine on all latest games.


----------



## brightico

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Wait do you have 5770 or "ATI Radeon HD 4770" that is what it says on your system specs









If you feel its too hot on overclocks.. then forget about overclocking your cards.. its not really necessary stock CF 5770 still runs fine on all latest games.


my system specs are now updated

I have 2 5770 Vapor-X running in crossfire. No matter what I do the top one will not go under 90c* (Stock Settings) when testing it with Furmark or Kombuster.

I know it must have to do with the millimeter of space between the two cards. I have an ASRock A785GXH board and the PCI-E slots are very close together. I'm sure there is just a dead space with almost no air right between the two cards which is just killing the top card.

I'm wondering if a good high CFM PCI fan would help to try and either pull heat off the top card or force more air underneath the bottom one.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


my system specs are now updated

I have 2 5770 Vapor-X running in crossfire. No matter what I do the top one will not go under 90c* (Stock Settings) when testing it with Furmark or Kombuster.

I know it must have to do with the millimeter of space between the two cards. I have an ASRock A785GXH board and the PCI-E slots are very close together. I'm sure there is just a dead space with almost no air right between the two cards which is just killing the top card.

I'm wondering if a good high CFM PCI fan would help to try and either pull heat off the top card or force more air underneath the bottom one.


Well the *Sure* way to lower your temps on them... if you don't care about warranty... change the Thermal Paste(try any of these: MX-2, MX-3, AC5, Shin-Etsu) of the cards, that will surely reduce it... other than that maybe you need to improve somehow the air cooling inside your case(i haven't seen how your setup looks.. so I can't say much)... waffles someone else probably has a better suggestion for you.

Where I live its pretty hot, with the AC off my cards max load temps on the hottest card it reaches 78c & the other one is around 73c both being at stock... mines are batmobiles I assume your Vapor's are suppose to run much cooler than mines.

Just wait for someone else to give a better solution


----------



## DrBrownfinger

@Brightico-your gonna need some more airflow in your case or get another case. vaporx cards just blow the hot air all over the inside of the case. i solved this same issue with my trifire by installing 2 ultra kaze 3k's as exhaust and 1 as intake. i have 3 other fans in there too as intakes and exhaust but needed that extra cfm that the ultra kaze's bring. i have never had my cards get hotter than 85c and it was the middle card that got that hot.


----------



## Ceadderman

You should be able to adjust your fan settings in CCC to run faster speeds.









And it should not void your warranty changing TIM unless your GPU has a voidable sticker on them. My XFX card doesn't. But I'm not aware of the other manufacturers' operations concerning warranties. But if they don't want you under the hood they'll tell you with a "warranty void if removed" sticker.










~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


Just wondering about 5770 temps. I have crossfire'd two 5770's and my top card is about 10-15% hotter than the bottom which is to be expected. The problem is when I run something like Furmark my temps reach 95*c on the top card, and while the system is stable, the fan speeds never go above 50-55%.
_I'm 48c and 38c at Idle._

Is there a problem with Furmark, or something else, or should I even be concerned? I'm assuming the fans on these cards work correctly?

I've ran both these cards single before and no issues taking them to 960/1300+ and they stayed under 85c*. As soon as I do crossfire though I have this heat issue.

FYI: Antec 300 Black Illusion case, with Sflex side fan installed and I've switched cards and there is no difference. I don't even think the side case fan is making a difference either. It does help irritate me with the added noise though so that's a plus if your a masochist.


----------



## brightico

Thanks so much for the replies guys. I'm looking at a few options now, this is my first xfire rig so I don't quite have the mentality for it yet.

1. Install a single slot pci cooler above the top card to pull hot air away from the card and out the back of the case.
_**Ordered and is on it's way**_

2. Install another slim case fan and put it directly aiming at the sides of both cards by using a Sunbeam Wherever PCI Rack

3. Change the thermal compound and reapply. (No warranty voided) I've actually done this to the top card but didn't see an improvement, however I didn't use good paste as mentioned above.
**Just ordered some MX-2 paste from Amazon for $9.00, I have amazon prime too so it will be here very shortly.**

Maybe after all that I can turn some of these other fan speeds down a notch, this is just too much noise for me. The thing is I'm looking for at least a 10c* drop in temps, and I'm just not sure that's going to be possible outside of water-cooling, and I don't want to spend that kind of money on some 5770's.


----------



## killablade

I'm running a Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X








Feel free to add me to the list


----------



## brightico

Thanks for all the suggestions, again. I think I have just about got it solved this time. I headed over to BestBuy and picked up one of those spot cooling fans and that helped a whole bunch.

First I got more cable ties and straightened up the cables a bit, then I moved the HDD to the bottom of the case so nothing would restrict the airflow of the two front case fans. Then I stuck the spot-fan right behind both cards. The idea was to force more unrestricted cool air from the front of the case onto the backs of the 5770's. It seems to have helped, tremendously. I also pulled off the pci cover above the top card since I'll be putting a blower there to pull heat from the top card.

Temps dropped about 8-10c* on load which put me around mid 80's.

What I'll do now is maybe buy two 80mm fans and just stack them between the two 5770's and the front case fans. That should really take my temps down and allow me to lower the speed of the front fans to medium to quieten everything down.

I'll post my results, and maybe some benchmarks when I'm done this weekend if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Ceadderman

I think I just spotted your problem...

"*Case*:
_Antec 300 Black Illusion_"...

Juuuuuuusssst kidding.









But honestly if you had a case with a mad amount of airflow I don't think that you'd be fighting with it as much.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


Thanks for all the suggestions, again. I think I have just about got it solved this time. I headed over to BestBuy and picked up one of those spot cooling fans and that helped a whole bunch.

First I got more cable ties and straightened up the cables a bit, then I moved the HDD to the bottom of the case so nothing would restrict the airflow of the two front case fans. Then I stuck the spot-fan right behind both cards. The idea was to force more unrestricted cool air from the front of the case onto the backs of the 5770's. It seems to have helped, tremendously. I also pulled off the pci cover above the top card since I'll be putting a blower there to pull heat from the top card.

Temps dropped about 8-10c* on load which put me around mid 80's.

What I'll do now is maybe buy two 80mm fans and just stack them between the two 5770's and the front case fans. That should really take my temps down and allow me to lower the speed of the front fans to medium to quieten everything down.

I'll post my results, and maybe some benchmarks when I'm done this weekend if anyone wants to see.


----------



## lightsout

I just got an XFX 5770!! Very happy, upgraded from a 5670.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just did my new max with Vantage. Dual ASUS 5770 1000c/1400m. Only took 1.275volts!


----------



## pewpewlazer

^Nice! I wish I could run 1000/1400...

Did some testing individually last night, managed to get 900 core out of my PCS+. Got 1325 on it's ram. Tried CCC autotune for the lulz (it's never right) and it put me at 950/1250. Crashed Crysis instantly. 925 made it 2 loops before crashing. The cooler has really poor contact pressure. I think if I could devise a proper mounting system (or just buy a damn aftermarket cooler) I could get 950 stable.

Unfortunately my Vapor-x can only do about 1250 on the ram. Got up to 1300 through Crysis/3d03 but it eventually started artifacting in BC2. Could never get 1000 core out of this thing either. Maybe 975 with an aftermarket cooler.

Sitting at 900/1250 now. Pretty unhappy with this setup just because of the poor overclocks. I know the extra 100/150 I dream of having is only a few FPS, but I'm still mad I can't touch it.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
^Nice! I wish I could run 1000/1400...

Did some testing individually last night, managed to get 900 core out of my PCS+. Got 1325 on it's ram. Tried CCC autotune for the lulz (it's never right) and it put me at 950/1250. Crashed Crysis instantly. 925 made it 2 loops before crashing. The cooler has really poor contact pressure. I think if I could devise a proper mounting system (or just buy a damn aftermarket cooler) I could get 950 stable.

Unfortunately my Vapor-x can only do about 1250 on the ram. Got up to 1300 through Crysis/3d03 but it eventually started artifacting in BC2. Could never get 1000 core out of this thing either. Maybe 975 with an aftermarket cooler.

Sitting at 900/1250 now. Pretty unhappy with this setup just because of the poor overclocks. I know the extra 100/150 I dream of having is only a few FPS, but I'm still mad I can't touch it.

Yea I know what you mean. I want to try newer drivers but I know they suck. My score is with 10.4 and I know I could do better. Also only have 2 8x PCI-E lanes, not 16x, that would probably give me a bit more boost.


----------



## pewpewlazer

10.7s are surprisingly fine for me. Give them a shot. It's not like you can't just go back if they suck.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
10.7s are surprisingly fine for me. Give them a shot. It's not like you can't just go back if they suck.

I did try them, it made BC2 run like crap and crashed. Even with the profile updates. Didn't like em.


----------



## brightico

Hey guys, I got the thermal paste and WOW what a difference that made. I have both 5770's OC'd to 960/1360 and my temps never go above 85*. I don't even have the internal fans here yet either, so I should be able to keep everything below 80* when they arrive.

System is a nice little puppy, I'm hitting over 4000 with the FF Benchmark.

This forum rocks. Thanks to everyone that responded.

I'll post benchmarks later I gotta go eat right now, I just installed everything and ran the test like 5 mins ago.


----------



## Photograph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


Yea I know what you mean. I want to try newer drivers but I know they suck. My score is with 10.4 and I know I could do better. Also only have 2 8x PCI-E lanes, not 16x, that would probably give me a bit more boost.


You only loose about 2-5% performance tops using a 8x 8x CrossFire setup versus a 16x 16x board especially with a mainstream card like the 5770.















Here's a 16x vs 8x vs 4x SLI compaison of PCIe bus performance using a GTX 480 no less.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


Hey guys, I got the thermal paste and WOW what a difference that made. I have both 5770's OC'd to 960/1360 and my temps never go above 85*. I don't even have the internal fans here yet either, so I should be able to keep everything below 80* when they arrive.

System is a nice little puppy, I'm hitting over 4000 with the FF Benchmark.

This forum rocks. Thanks to everyone that responded.

I'll post benchmarks later I gotta go eat right now, I just installed everything and ran the test like 5 mins ago.


What version 5770 you have? I never even see 70 unless I furmark and this is with overclocked cards. I love these v1 coolers. NM I see you have the Vapors, thats crazy though. You change fan profile?


----------



## onnetz

Been messing around with my card some more.
1010/1400 at 1.25v


----------



## solidsteel144

I think we should have a 30 minute OCCT/Furmark challenge. 
See how stable the overclocks really are for most people here.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I think we should have a 30 minute OCCT/Furmark challenge. 
See how stable the overclocks really are for most people here.


----------



## EastCoast

Looking for user reviews for 5770 in CF OC'd.
AvP benchmark
FFXIV Benchmark
Crysis or Crysis WH benchmark
etc


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I think we should have a 30 minute OCCT/Furmark challenge. 
See how stable the overclocks really are for most people here.


I have no problem running furmark for 30 minutes, but Crysis will crash in <5 minutes.


----------



## brightico

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


What version 5770 you have? I never even see 70 unless I furmark and this is with overclocked cards. I love these v1 coolers. NM I see you have the Vapors, thats crazy though. You change fan profile?


I left the fan profile alone, just stuck a spot cooler at the back of the cards for curiosity and my temps started dropping, applied better paste and they dropped even more, so I'm going to zip-tie two fans behind the cards and my problems should be solved. I even have all my tri-cools set back to the lowest setting with no increase in temps. That just tells me it's just a dead spot of heat right at the back of the cards.

The problem, I think, was mainly with my motherboard. It's a A785GXH/128M, so just to make myself clear, there is about *1 centimeter clearance* between the two cards in crossfire *at most*.

FYI, the A785GHX is 2xPCI-E 2.0 @ *1x 16 lane PCI-E and 1x 4 lane PCI-E* which I ASSUME is giving me 2x 4 lanes but, from what I've read and what I've seen from my setup I don't think I'm loosing any performance at all. I just don't think those 5770's are using that much bandwidth and that's A-OK with me.

Below is a 5870 (256bit card) tested with x1, x4, x8, and x16 on a PCI-E 16 slot, the card only lost 5% @ 4 lanes no matter the resolution or settings. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...caling/25.html

@EastCoast

My FF Benchmark score at 1080p is usually just under 4100. 
Hack doesn't allow print screen, but here is a camera-phone snap.

AMD Phenom X4 [email protected] & [email protected]/1360
1080p









Here is after I OC'd my CPU from 3.4 to 3.8, which looks to be where I'll keep it.

1080p









720p









by the way: 1080p score for a single card was around 2850. 
However, I scored 4600 single card in 720p.


----------



## TheBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
I left the fan profile alone, just stuck a spot cooler at the back of the cards for curiosity and my temps started dropping, applied better paste and they dropped even more, so I'm going to zip-tie two fans behind the cards and my problems should be solved. I even have all my tri-cools set back to the lowest setting with no increase in temps. That just tells me it's just a dead spot of heat right at the back of the cards.

The problem, I think, was mainly with my motherboard. It's a A785GXH/128M, so just to make myself clear, there is about *1 centimeter clearance* between the two cards in crossfire *at most*.

FYI, the A785GHX is 2xPCI-E 2.0 @ *1x 16 lane PCI-E and 1x 4 lane PCI-E* which I ASSUME is giving me 2x 4 lanes but, from what I've read and what I've seen from my setup I don't think I'm loosing any performance at all. I just don't think those 5770's are using that much bandwidth and that's A-OK with me.

Below is a 5870 (256bit card) tested with x1, x4, x8, and x16 on a PCI-E 16 slot, the card only lost 5% @ 4 lanes no matter the resolution or settings.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...caling/25.html

@EastCoast

My FF Benchmark score at 1080p is usually just under 4100.
Hack doesn't allow print screen, but here is a camera-phone snap.

AMD Phenom X4 [email protected] & [email protected]/1360
1080p









Here is after I OC'd my CPU from 3.4 to 3.8, which looks to be where I'll keep it.

1080p









720p









How did you run it fulscreen ?


----------



## brightico

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBear* 
How did you run it fulscreen ?

http://www.mpog.com/discussion2.cfm/...686417#3686417


----------



## TheBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
http://www.mpog.com/discussion2.cfm/...686417#3686417

Thanks, rep up









I run it with my 5750 cf setup overclocked and got 4k, 1080p high.


----------



## brightico

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBear* 
Thanks, rep up









I run it with my 5750 cf setup overclocked and got 4k, 1080p high.

Nice.

I'd love to see other scores too, especially 720p single card and CF.
My highest score was single card 720p.

Also -> http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...benchmark.html


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EastCoast* 
Looking for user reviews for 5770 in CF OC'd.
AvP benchmark
FFXIV Benchmark
Crysis or Crysis WH benchmark
etc

check out this article.
http://www.legionhardware.com/articl...hd_5850,1.html


----------



## EastCoast

Thanks for the link and FFXIV results. Any others out there with any OC results using CF?


----------



## Kvjavs

Just for your guys' information, the single slot 5770 is now available on Tigerdirect.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...753&CatId=3669


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Just for your guys' information, the single slot 5770 is now available on Tigerdirect.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...753&CatId=3669

im very tempted to buy one for some quadfire. i'll probably wait for the local frys to get em in stock. frys has a "if you dont like it, return it" 30day return policy.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EastCoast*


Thanks for the link and FFXIV results. Any others out there with any OC results using CF?


940BE @ 3.74ghz
5770CF @ 900/1250

Crysis bench: very high, 4x aa multi sample AA, 16x AF, 1080p - 32 fps.

NCspec tested AvP and a bunch of other games with OC'd 5770 hawk CF in his giant thread in the performance computing section.


----------



## onnetz

single 5770 at 1000/1350 1.25v
cpu @ 4021 383x10.5 1.4v

1080p

and stock 850/1200 1.125v


----------



## PC Gamer

How does a single 5770 fair in BFBC2 @1080p? I'm going to be getting a full HD monitor soon and I want to see how well it performs at that res on BFBC2, and the upcoming Mafia 2.


----------



## ionstorm66

BFBC2 ran fine with a single card at 1280x1024. It really struggled at 3072x1280, but that is twice the pixels of 1080. You would def be fine at medium to high settings without heavy AA/AF. Putting on AA/AF really shows the weak link is the memory bandwidth.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
How does a single 5770 fair in BFBC2 @1080p? I'm going to be getting a full HD monitor soon and I want to see how well it performs at that res on BFBC2, and the upcoming Mafia 2.

IIRC I was getting around 40-60 fps all high with HBAO off and 2x AA.


----------



## ben h

62c good temps wile gaming?
thats max iv seen with mine wile playing bc2 and fan speed on 50%


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 
62c good temps wile gaming?
thats max iv seen with mine wile playing bc2 and fan speed on 50%

Very good.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PC Gamer* 
How does a single 5770 fair in BFBC2 @1080p? I'm going to be getting a full HD monitor soon and I want to see how well it performs at that res on BFBC2, and the upcoming Mafia 2.

a single 5770 will work fine with bfbc2. it will do max settings but will work better with medium settings(4aa, 8af, hbao off). fyi, bfbc2 fps almost doubles with a second card and a third card can give you over 100fps average with max setting(8aa,16af,hbao on,all other settings high). we'll have to wait and see with mafia 2. the demo is not that great. my 5770's never get over 70% usage and my physx card never gets over 60% usage with max settings. from what i've heard it runs best with a gtx480 and at least a gtx470 as a physx card. don't know why the hell someone would make a game that requires such a high end gpu. hopefully the full version works better.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Will the ProlimaTech MK-13 VGA Cooler fit my Sapphire 5770 v2. I had read somewhere that
ProlimaTech had an updated compatibility list that included the 5770.

But when I went to look they had the same list from last year.


----------



## PC Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*


BFBC2 ran fine with a single card at 1280x1024. It really struggled at 3072x1280, but that is twice the pixels of 1080. You would def be fine at medium to high settings without heavy AA/AF. Putting on AA/AF really shows the weak link is the memory bandwidth.


Alright good to know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


IIRC I was getting around 40-60 fps all high with HBAO off and 2x AA.


Nice that's really good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


a single 5770 will work fine with bfbc2. it will do max settings but will work better with medium settings(4aa, 8af, hbao off). fyi, bfbc2 fps almost doubles with a second card and a third card can give you over 100fps average with max setting(8aa,16af,hbao on,all other settings high). we'll have to wait and see with mafia 2. the demo is not that great. my 5770's never get over 70% usage and my physx card never gets over 60% usage with max settings. from what i've heard it runs best with a gtx480 and at least a gtx470 as a physx card. don't know why the hell someone would make a game that requires such a high end gpu. hopefully the full version works better.


Ok thanks for the info reps to all 3 of you.


----------



## Enphenate

Im thinking of getting another XFX (egg cooler) 5770 for my first crossfire setup. Should i be fine with my Corsair TX750W PSU?

Also since im doing CF should i just buy the exact same egg cooler XFX?

Some have recommended to sell the 5770 and invest in a Nvidia 460... any thoughts on that or should i just stick to buying the second 5770?
Thanks


----------



## ionstorm66

750 is more than enough for 2 5770's. You could squeeze 3 or 4 5770's in there if everything is stock volts/clocks.


----------



## ben h

i got a bsod o.0 only thing that changed waz grfx card over clock so im assuming it waz from that
need halp on o.cin grfx card


----------



## brightico

Been running a few days now stable with both cards at 960/1360 and my [email protected] with no issues. Ran quite a few test with Prime95 and Furmark and numerous games. Top card rarely goes over 86* and the Phenom stays well under 60*.

Of note, the ASRock A785GXH/128M motherboard will NOT let you crossfire if you overclock the CPU unless you have one that is unlocked like the Black Edition CPU's.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ben h* 







i got a bsod o.0 only thing that changed waz grfx card over clock so im assuming it waz from that
need halp on o.cin grfx card

There a reason you intentionally spelled wa*s* and h*e*lp wrong?


----------



## Ceadderman

Didn't know that we waz to raceeve Spalling instuccion. I thank I needz to drop this corse.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


There a reason you intentionally spelled wa*s* and h*e*lp wrong?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Didn't know that we waz to raceeve Spalling instuccion. I thank I needz to drop this corse.









~Ceadder










Meebee u d0.


----------



## takealready

Wow this 5770 club is deeper than bill gates pockets.


----------



## Drumheros

Sooo, I've got a Vapor-X 5770, please feel free to add me to the list.

Don't know if I got a faulty card or something but it runs quite hot, gets up to the low 90's running furmark. I've got a big 200mm fan on the side blowing on the card but it doesn't seem to help temperatures, I've OC'd it to 1000/1350 but even at stock settings it was hovering at high 80's at load. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Ceadderman

What's the fan rating in CCC? Are you running at stock 50% speed? If so then up the speed to a reasonable dB level and see what that does for you.

Mine can get pretty hot when I'm running Call of Pripyat at 26c ambient. It's gotten to 80f but I run @ max on stock settings. So I upped my percentage to 100% and then backed it down to a reasonable sound level now I have it set to about 75%.

Can't say what temp is right now since I'm still down for sleeving but I haven't changed any settlings.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drumheros*


Sooo, I've got a Vapor-X 5770, please feel free to add me to the list.

Don't know if I got a faulty card or something but it runs quite hot, gets up to the low 90's running furmark. I've got a big 200mm fan on the side blowing on the card but it doesn't seem to help temperatures, I've OC'd it to 1000/1350 but even at stock settings it was hovering at high 80's at load. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Drumheros

The fan's been on auto so that might be the problem. Just now I ran another furmark test this time with the fan on 100%, the temperature dropped to about 83C, is this normal for a Vapor x 5770? I read on several reviews that the temperatures should be somewhere around 60-70 during load.


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno sine I don't have Vapor X. But I would think that if you leave it at 100% for a bit, your temps should level out a bit to where you can back it down to a reasonable dB level.

Since you aren't going to be running Furmark 100% of the time your temps should be reasonable soon enough.









When I get back into my system I'll run Heaven and see what my temps are at then. I can't imagine that the shroud on my XFX makes that big of a difference but it could I guess.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drumheros*


The fan's been on auto so that might be the problem. Just now I ran another furmark test this time with the fan on 100%, the temperature dropped to about 83C, is this normal for a Vapor x 5770? I read on several reviews that the temperatures should be somewhere around 60-70 during load.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drumheros*


The fan's been on auto so that might be the problem. Just now I ran another furmark test this time with the fan on 100%, the temperature dropped to about 83C, is this normal for a Vapor x 5770? I read on several reviews that the temperatures should be somewhere around 60-70 during load.


Have you considered changing the TIM on your card? Max temp dropped 16C on my 5770 Hawk by switching to Shin-Etsu X23. Card maxes out around 50C now.


----------



## 0mar32

Please add me, Sapphire HD 5770 OC'd to 970/1380


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


Please add me, Sapphire HD 5770 OC'd to 970/1380


What voltage are you running if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## solidsteel144

950 MHz for my card requires at least 1.212v to be stable. I'm still testing this, though.


----------



## Drumheros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Have you considered changing the TIM on your card? Max temp dropped 16C on my 5770 Hawk by switching to Shin-Etsu X23. Card maxes out around 50C now.

They don't sell any of the good paste around the area where I live, the only paste I can get my hands on is Antec Formula 5, and when I changed that paste on my stock HP cooler the temperature actually rose a few degrees, so I really don't think it'd be better than the stuff Sapphire put on.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drumheros* 
They don't sell any of the good paste around the area where I live, the only paste I can get my hands on is Antec Formula 5, and when I changed that paste on my stock HP cooler the temperature actually rose a few degrees, so I really don't think it'd be better than the stuff Sapphire put on.

Well I have no clue where you live.. but there is always Ebay


----------



## soma1509

Based on what I've been reading so far, this card seems to pack a punch. So here's a question, particularly to those who have previously owned 9800GTX's or similar NVIDIA GPU's.

Is this card worth the buy if I invest on 3 of them for CrossfireX? Or should I not bother and stick with what I have now?

I've been reading a few reviews that only make GPU comparisons between the 4000 and 5000 series of ATI cards, and only the 8800GT, 9600GT, and 9800GT for the NVIDIA comparisons.

I am particularly attracted to how short the 5770 is, which is perfect for my current case. Then there's the low power consumption and of course DirectX11 which seem to be a big plus to me right now.

I am mainly interested in Folding and playing any PC games I can get ahold of nowadays. It seems this card can overclock well too.

Any opinions would be wonderful.


----------



## solidsteel144

Currently ATi graphics cards perform very poorly with [email protected]
If you were to go ATi, I'd recommend you get an HD 5870.


----------



## soma1509

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Currently ATi graphics cards perform very poorly with [email protected]
If you were to go ATi, I'd recommend you get an HD 5870.

I'd love to, but my budget is horrible and I usually like to keep my hardware purchases below 200 USD.

If the 5770 isn't worth it then I'll just invest on aftermarket cooling for my 9800GTX's so they can last a bit longer until the Fermi's drop in price...someday xD


----------



## solidsteel144

The GF104 with 384 shaders would do you wonders (when it comes out)


----------



## brightico

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drumheros*


The fan's been on auto so that might be the problem. Just now I ran another furmark test this time with the fan on 100%, the temperature dropped to about 83C, is this normal for a Vapor x 5770? I read on several reviews that the temperatures should be somewhere around 60-70 during load.


That would only sound normal if it were the top card in a crossfire setup like mine with bad airflow. Both my Vapors, when I tested them one at a time in a single slot configuration, never hit above 72c or so overclocked at 960/1360 stock voltage and I never messed with the fan settings and that was before I changed changed the TIM. 83c with the fan on 100% is a bit crazy, especially if there is no overclocking or crossfire going on.


----------



## Drumheros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


That would only sound normal if it were the top card in a crossfire setup like mine with bad airflow. Both my Vapors, when I tested them one at a time in a single slot configuration, never hit above 72c or so overclocked at 960/1360 stock voltage and I never messed with the fan settings and that was before I changed changed the TIM. 83c with the fan on 100% is a bit crazy, especially if there is no overclocking or crossfire going on.


Right now I'm running the card at 1000/1350 so the temperatures might be justified, but I'm still thinking I got a faulty card or something. I'll try changing the TIM and see how that does.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


Please add me, Sapphire HD 5770 OC'd to 970/1380


Actually it's on stock and 2 days ago I got it 1001/1350 on stock too


----------



## HandGunPat

Add me! I just purchased a XFX 5770!


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drumheros* 
Right now I'm running the card at 1000/1350 so the temperatures might be justified, but I'm still thinking I got a faulty card or something. I'll try changing the TIM and see how that does.


I still need to replace the TIm on my Vapor-X. But just by adding heatsinks to the Memory on the back of the PCB and pointed a 1500Rpm 80mm fan on them I've gain about 65-85mhz on my memory, stably.

Check it out.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Woah! I tried ram sinks + 120mm fan directly on mine and gained nothing.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Can I be added to the x-fire list?


----------



## Mentoss

Photos of my babies

Attachment 169812
Attachment 169813
Attachment 169814


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I still need to replace the TIm on my Vapor-X. But just by adding heatsinks to the Memory on the back of the PCB and pointed a 1500Rpm 80mm fan on them I've gain about 65-85mhz on my memory, stably.

OK so I have a question, where do you buy compatible heatsinks & how do you install them ?


----------



## FranDaMan

I just got a fresh tube of AS5 and I'm eager to replace the stock TIM...however being such a noob and ridiculously afraid of killing a few days pay...I remember (or I THINK I remember) somewhere deep in this thread a guide to removing the cover, etc...or at least a link to someone who had done it. Anyway, does anyone know just where that is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Le_Loup

Addzors me, Ati Sapphire 5770 here, Haven't oc'd yet, looking for a stable oc/volt suggestion to start, and how to ramp up, PM me if you can give me some advice on doing so! Looking forward to my future of gaming, and potentially in a few weeks, a 2nd card!


----------



## Obakemono

Can you modify me for having a bastard tri-fire set up (the OC'ed 5750 with my 5770s)? I just saw that Newegg has the reference Sapphire 5770 for 149.00 with free shipping. Going to jump on that tonight when I get home as that is the best price I have seen the card at yet.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102858


----------



## Ceadderman

You can get these...



Pretty sure they are compatible with the RAM on a 5770. And I believe the tape that is used is treated with TIM so they don't require TIM.









Not bad for < $11 and shipping for 2 GPUs' worth of sinks.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *0mar32*


OK so I have a question, where do you buy compatible heatsinks & how do you install them ?


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You can get these...



Pretty sure they are compatible with the RAM on a 5770. And I believe the tape that is used is treated with TIM so they don't require TIM.









Not bad for < $11 and shipping for 2 GPUs' worth of sinks.









~Ceadder










Enzotech BCC9's. Have them on my Hawk.

If you get the 9mm tall ones they'll fit under the heatsink on the inside. 3 on the inside, some on the back, and you're good to go.


----------



## sendblink23

Hey thread OP
Update my 5770's

I cannot add my self because obviously both of my 5770's are different brands(the signup does nto give that option)... anyways on the list I appear as a single 5770... update me for CrossfireX Sapphire + XFX 5770 stock

Anybody who hasn't installed Catalyst 10.8 drivers... its well worth it as well use the Profile 10.8a... forgot the thread I found it at(its newer a fix, which indeed improves for CFX users). Ofcourse for me it was an improvement..not sure how you guys would be, I've seen a thread already compared game benches with 10.4 vs 10.8 in CF and the new 10.8 won


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FranDaMan*


I just got a fresh tube of AS5 and I'm eager to replace the stock TIM...however being such a noob and ridiculously afraid of killing a few days pay...I remember (or I THINK I remember) somewhere deep in this thread a guide to removing the cover, etc...or at least a link to someone who had done it. Anyway, does anyone know just where that is?

Thanks in advance.


 Like i stated, I haven't done it on my Vapor-X yet, but basically all that you have to do is pull the fan shroud, unscrew the heatsink, twist it off gently. And if you can, try shining up the heatsinks surface with some 1000-2000 grit sandpaper then reapply the TIM and remount the heatsink then the shroud. It's just like a CPU but smaller. Use a proportionate amount of TIM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Addzors me, Ati Sapphire 5770 here, Haven't oc'd yet, looking for a stable oc/volt suggestion to start, and how to ramp up, PM me if you can give me some advice on doing so! Looking forward to my future of gaming, and potentially in a few weeks, a 2nd card!


 Use MSI Afterburner, Change the "unofficial overclocking" Value of "0" to a "1" in the configuration file (saving it as a "all files types"). Start by increasing the Core freq by 10mhz at a time. Find the max for the Core, drop it downa d find the max for the memory. Then find max for both together at once. Finding max OC can be done in 2 ways... Leaving the Voltage at stock and being happy with that, or once you've foudn the max mhz at stock voltage bump the voltage up a step (.012v at a time) and then find the max again at that voltage. You can keep bumping the voltage until you reach your max "comfortable" Temps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Enzotech BCC9's. Have them on my Hawk.

If you get the 9mm tall ones they'll fit under the heatsink on the inside. 3 on the inside, some on the back, and you're good to go.











Good sinks from what I see. Typically anything "should" work better. but sometimes not. But I got mine from Gigabyte tech. I'm not sure if you can get them without purhcasing the 3D Galaxy II Water Cooling System. My sinks came with that setup, 4 years ago. I've since replaced pretty much everything on that 3D Galaxy System except the Resevoir. It has overheating and low water protection.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well for us 40 posts per page people...























100 Pages of 5770 Goodness!!!









~Ceadder


----------



## mercedessss

How the heck you run those clocks on gpu.I cant belive they are stable in games. Or you run them just for benchmark.


----------



## Drumheros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercedessss* 
How the heck you run those clocks on gpu.I cant belive they are stable in games. Or you run them just for benchmark.

Whose 5770?


----------



## brightico

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercedessss* 
How the heck you run those clocks on gpu.I cant belive they are stable in games. Or you run them just for benchmark.

With two extra Yate Loon 120mm low speed fans in my case I'm able to xfire two 5770'[email protected] 960/1360 stock voltage/stock fan profiles, and I now have my temps stay below 80c* regardless of what I throw at it, games, furmark, etc.

My ISP is a bit slow so I don't have much stuff downloaded to benchmark with other than Furmark and the FF benchmark, but I do have quite a few games and I don't have any issues.


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
With two extra Yate Loon 120mm low speed fans in my case I'm able to xfire two 5770'[email protected] 960/1360 stock voltage/stock fan profiles, and I now have my temps stay below 80c* regardless of what I throw at it, games, furmark, etc.

My ISP is a bit slow so I don't have much stuff downloaded to benchmark with other than Furmark and the FF benchmark, but I do have quite a few games and I don't have any issues.

Sorry but i was talking about *Mastiffman*. He has Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 *1060/1515mhz*.







I would like to see those clocks in games. I have 5770 cucore with Thermalright HR-03 Rev.A. In furmark temperature dont goes higher over 55-57 C (1000-1350 Mhz clocks). If I try something over 1000 Mhz and even with 1.35 V , I get freezing in games. Not so good chip I gess. But he have a golden chip.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercedessss* 
Sorry but i was talking about *Mastiffman*. He has Sapphire VAPOR-X 5770 *1060/1515mhz*.







I would like to see those clocks in games. I have 5770 cucore with Thermalright HR-03 Rev.A. In furmark temperature dont goes higher over 55-57 C (1000-1350 Mhz clocks). If I try something over 1000 Mhz and even with 1.35 V , I get freezing in games. Not so good chip I gess. But he have a golden chip.









i've had my vapor x cards up to 1050/1450 1.299v stable. cant do it with 3 cards due to heat issues. those memory heatsinks are helping get mastiffman's card that high. he also has his rig water cooled which cuts down the case temps that could lower his gpu oc. i do think he's got a good card though. i've only seen 2 other 5770's go that high on memory and they were water cooled.


----------



## mercedessss

I can run furmark with 1050-1350 Mhz and the temperature stays below 70 C ( ambient temp is around 30 C ) but games crashes in few min.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercedessss* 
I can run furmark with 1050-1350 Mhz and the temperature stays below 70 C ( ambient temp is around 30 C ) but games crashes in few min.

i didn't game with mine at 1050/1450. just ran 3dmark06 and vantage and kombuster. i actually got lower scores on 06 and vantage with those settings which makes me think it was probably not gonna do good with games.


----------



## mercedessss

I dont understand how is posibile to run vantage and furmark with this clocks , and games crash in few min. Is it maybe becouse of driver?


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i've had my vapor x cards up to 1050/1450 1.299v stable. cant do it with 3 cards due to heat issues. those memory heatsinks are helping get mastiffman's card that high. he also has his rig water cooled which cuts down the case temps that could lower his gpu oc. i do think he's got a good card though. i've only seen 2 other 5770's go that high on memory and they were water cooled.



I've had my core as high as 1105Mhz. Games run fine. I do have my system water cooled but not the Card... I have had to make some adjustments in the BIOS for the NB-PCIe voltages though to run the Ram that high. PCIe I/O voltage as well.

YOu should look into those voltages, if you board has them. You be able to run higher OC's on the cards that you have...


----------



## Obakemono

YAY!!! Got my third Sapphire reference 5770 on the way!!! And on sale too.
Now, I'm planning to clock all three to 880/1250 and see how they do, since I have maxed out the OC on the 5750.
Muhwahahahaha


----------



## Metonymy

Well, my GTX465 Golden Edition showed up. Unlocked to a 470 without a hitch and I've already overclocked it.

Looks like I'll be selling my Hawk 5770 now.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Well, my GTX465 Golden Edition showed up. Unlocked to a 470 without a hitch and I've already overclocked it.

Looks like I'll be selling my Hawk 5770 now.










Blah with your green crap info... post it else where not in here =P

I would have preferred you written, "I'm leaving the club selling my Hawk who wants it?"

joking... hopefully someone will buy it from you


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Blah with your green crap info... post it else where not in here =P

I would have preferred you written, "I'm leaving the club selling my Hawk who wants it?"

joking... hopefully someone will buy it from you


LOL, thanks.


----------



## Enphenate

Hey guys i got a second XFX 5770 (v1) coming in the next few days, i got a few questions as this is my first daul GPU setup.

My current XFX 5770 Is a V2 cooler (egg shaped), with the V1 coming in, is there any preference on which i should put on top or on bottom? I was thinking since heat rises maybe the v1 on top to exhaust the hot air of the v2?

Also i will be ordering a set of Enzotech BCC9 heatsinks that i will be setting up on the 5770.

I was thinking of removing the coolers on both cards and applying Shin etsu TM to them and than adding the heatsinks. Is this recommended?

Thanks


----------



## i360

Does anyone know a 3DMark Vantage score of two overclocked 5770's? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
Well, my GTX465 Golden Edition showed up. Unlocked to a 470 without a hitch and I've already overclocked it.

Looks like I'll be selling my Hawk 5770 now.









come on. everyon knows that nvidia cards are only good for physx. just keep the hawk as the main card.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i360* 
Does anyone know a 3DMark Vantage score of two overclocked 5770's? Thanks in advance.

Posted these over in the 10.8 report thread:

w/ 10.4 Drivers










w/ 10.8 Drivers


----------



## brajesh143

here are my benchmark results...single 5770 at stock..
dirt2 all maxed out 1600*900 avg
40 fps
fear2 all maxed out 1600*900 avg
60fps
resident evil 5 all maxed out
1600*900 avg 45fps
crysis all maxed out 16AA
1280*1024 avg 22fps
alens vs predator all maxed out
1600*900 avg 22.7fps
all games maxed out along with
AA .is my 5770 rendering well or
there is severe bottleneck...with
my cpu? cause i am thiking
whether to change my athlon 7750 dual core 2.7ghz
cpu or not...? replies please...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
here are my benchmark results...single 5770 at stock..
dirt2 all maxed out 1600*900 avg
40 fps
fear2 all maxed out 1600*900 avg
60fps
resident evil 5 all maxed out
1600*900 avg 45fps
crysis all maxed out 16AA
1280*1024 avg 22fps
alens vs predator all maxed out
1600*900 avg 22.7fps
all games maxed out along with
AA .is my 5770 rendering well or
there is severe bottleneck...with
my cpu? cause i am thiking
whether to change my athlon 7750 dual core 2.7ghz
cpu or not...? replies please...

CPU... time for an upgrade(any of these: 955, 965, 1055t, 1090t)... Having a CPU with more cores & that if you can push it to 4ghz trust me you will notice a huge change on FPS on games. Ofcourse you will need a great CPU cooler to handle it.

By the way, go to UserCP > System Information > Add System
Add in there your whole computer specs bro









Forgot to mention... if you can do CrossfireX on your mobo... buy another 5770 to work as CrossfireX and its going to be a very nice boost as well.


----------



## brightico

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Posted these over in the 10.8 report thread:

w/ 10.8 Drivers











That's higher than a GTX480









I'm off to download 3DMark Vantage now.


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
CPU... time for an upgrade(any of these: 955, 965, 1055t, 1090t)... Having a CPU with more cores & that if you can push it to 4ghz trust me you will notice a huge change on FPS on games. Ofcourse you will need a great CPU cooler to handle it.

By the way, go to UserCP > System Information > Add System
Add in there your whole computer specs bro









Forgot to mention... if you can do CrossfireX on your mobo... buy another 5770 to work as CrossfireX and its going to be a very nice boost as well.

wat fps normally you get...? in crysis at 1280*1024 very high settings 16AA....? with one 5770 at stock...?i cant afford a new cpu now...:-(


----------



## Snapple

I want in on this action. 2 Sapphire Radeon HD 5770's in CrossfireX. EVGA + Sapphire for the win. First time owner and super satisfied.










No overclock on the graphics cards and still a decent 3DMARK Vantage score. I am happy with my Sapphire cards.










decided to OC a little. Excellent cards


----------



## Ultimatetutorials1

i have a diamond 5770 
i bought the one year warranty so im waiting for black friday to return it and get a 5830 or 5850 
tell me if u agree
or crossfire


----------



## newbile

is the msi hawk blows hot into the case or out?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbile*


is the msi hawk blows hot into the case or out?


Into the case. MIS Hawk is the top one.









Only the reference cards that look like this exhaust out of the case.


----------



## Ceadderman

XFire will kick 5830 ass and is just about 5850.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ultimatetutorials1* 
i have a diamond 5770
i bought the one year warranty so im waiting for black friday to return it and get a 5830 or 5850
tell me if u agree
or crossfire


----------



## sicarii

how's my temp? 1000Mhz/1344Mhz @ 1.21v










sapphire egg cooler


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


how's my temp? 1000Mhz/1344Mhz @ 1.21v










sapphire egg cooler


Very nice


----------



## sicarii

what do you think of this one? i adjusted the voltage to 1.25 to reach 1025Mhz core clock


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


what do you think of this one? i adjusted the voltage to 1.25 to reach 1025Mhz core clock


I think it's time you took it apart, cleaned off the stock TIM, and put a GOOD thermal paste on there.

I put Shin-Etsu X23 on my Hawk 5770 and it dropped the load temp by 16C.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


what do you think of this one? i adjusted the voltage to 1.25 to reach 1025Mhz core clock











Very nice OC and temps!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


I think it's time you took it apart, cleaned off the stock TIM, and put a GOOD thermal paste on there.

I put Shin-Etsu X23 on my Hawk 5770 and it dropped the load temp by 16C.










hahah quite funny you mentioning Shin-Etsu x23 to that user... I was ordering some an hour ago


----------



## sicarii

not available in my country









with 1026/1344, system will freeze within first 10 minutes of gameplay but can stand 2 hours of furmark.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


not available in my country









with 1026/1344, system will freeze within first 10 minutes of gameplay but can stand 2 hours of furmark.










where is that by the way?


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


not available in my country









with 1026/1344, system will freeze within first 10 minutes of gameplay but can stand 2 hours of furmark.










Same thing happend to me if I try 1050 clocks. Stable in furmark but games crash in few min.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mercedessss*


Same thing happend to me if I try 1050 clocks. Stable in furmark but games crash in few min.










maybe its because, even if the card can be stressed on a software... maybe when CPU gets stressed at the same time with GPU(running a game).... well try to remember.. its like overclocking CPU it gives you a bit more FPS on games... well then CPU being stressed on a game it tries to push more than what your already overclocked card is actually already at(pushing more than the limit).

blahh I'm just assuming.. i have no clue at all


----------



## sicarii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


where is that by the way?


philippines.. i take that back, found one store here selling shin etzu for 700PhP(15 USD)

Quote:



with 1026/1344, system will freeze within first 10 minutes of gameplay but can stand 2 hours of furmark.


----------



## Ceadderman

Well if it's a 20 gram tube it's worth it. I hope that it's a 20 gram tube anyway. That stuff is made in Japan so that's highway robbery if they're asking $15US for anything less than 10 grams imho. I know why it's expensive here, but the PI is a lot closer to Japan than we are.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicarii*


philippines.. i take that back, found one store here selling shin etzu for 700PhP(15 USD)


----------



## Enphenate

Well its a shame i never really got to experience 5770 Xfire, my second 5770 is coming in the mail tomorrow, but i ended up getting an amazing deal on two Evga 460 cards for $300.
So it looks like im going to sell my 2x XFX 5770s. (shame i cant post in the marketplace here yet).

I might just mess around for a day or two once my 5770 gets here and than drop the 460s in. The 5770 was really an amazing card for its price!

Hopefully the grass is greener on the green side ahah


----------



## XtachiX

hey guys i've been wondering for a while now
since i have this graphics card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447
it only has one crossfire connector, thus can only have a crossfire
here's my question
if i have two of those and a third one that has 2 connectors is it possible to tri-fire? single -> double <- single
where i'll be using the double as the main one (and since ati is not like nvidia which requires both connectors to be used)


----------



## i360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


hey guys i've been wondering for a while now
since i have this graphics card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447
it only has one crossfire connector, thus can only have a crossfire
here's my question
if i have two of those and a third one that has 2 connectors is it possible to tri-fire? single -> double <- single
where i'll be using the double as the main one (and since ati is not like nvidia which requires both connectors to be used)


I don't think it will be possible since the second connector will be crooked.


----------



## XtachiX

what do you mean?
arent the connectors the same size?


----------



## Ceadderman

You would have to run 1 and 2 on the 2nd connection and the single and 2 on the first connection. The only way this is mucked up is if the connection is in the middle of both if you were to look straight down on them. Or you run the dual connection cards below the single connection card.









~Ceadder


----------



## XtachiX

so you're saying (from top to bottom)
single
dual
single
?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


so you're saying (from top to bottom)
single
dual
single
?


yup yup


----------



## XtachiX

sweet!


----------



## Ceadderman

Sorry my bad, my brain went dyslexic and swapped the connection process.









Yeah you would have to do it that way but you may not get a solid connection from one of the bridges since it's going to be off kilter. I'm pretty sure you can do it this way anyhow.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


so you're saying (from top to bottom)
single
dual
single
?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*









Sorry my bad, my brain went dyslexic and swapped the connection process.









Yeah you would have to do it that way but you may not get a solid connection from one of the bridges since it's going to be off kilter. I'm pretty sure you can do it this way anyhow.









~Ceadder










what do you mean? "you may not get a solid connection from one of the bridges since it's going to be off kilter"


----------



## sicarii

will there my temp decrease if i remove the shroud of my 5770 egg cooler


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
hey guys i've been wondering for a while now
since i have this graphics card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447
it only has one crossfire connector, thus can only have a crossfire
here's my question
if i have two of those and a third one that has 2 connectors is it possible to tri-fire? single -> double <- single
where i'll be using the double as the main one (and since ati is not like nvidia which requires both connectors to be used)

How many cards do you have now?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


hey guys i've been wondering for a while now
since i have this graphics card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150447
it only has one crossfire connector, thus can only have a crossfire
here's my question
if i have two of those and a third one that has 2 connectors is it possible to tri-fire? single -> double <- single
where i'll be using the double as the main one (and since ati is not like nvidia which requires both connectors to be used)


you could get the longer crossfire bridge's like the ones that came with my mobo. that way you would be able to connect it easier with it being off center.


----------



## Ceadderman

This is what I mean XtachiX...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


you could get the longer crossfire bridge's like the ones that came with my mobo. that way you would be able to connect it easier with it being off center.


Basically if you use the standard bridge that comes with the Card it might not have complete contact at both ends, or it might not be a complete connection. I can't think of how I could describe it better than basically like having a loose fitting pair of socks. Constantly having to pull them up. In this case constantly having to fiddle with the connector.









~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


what do you mean? "you may not get a solid connection from one of the bridges since it's going to be off kilter"


----------



## Freakn

I decided to add some mem sinks to my XFX 5770 as it doesn't like the mem to be over 1300 really.

Was going to buy the copper ones with the round bars but decided I could make larger and just as light ones for AUD$2 with a bit of work and the following is what happened.



They were vut by hand with a mini hacksaw so a little sanding was required, also by hand











This is what decided to donate it's life to improve my XFX



I couldn't leave them at their full length but I didn't want to loose the cooling effect so a little idea became a reality



And now because of how the MEM chips are arranged on the card I had to alter the design slighty for 2 of them











For those that were wondering why I had to use 2 different designs



And for the finished result, though not the best picture to show them



I'm still yet to test their performance fully as am going to wait until I hit the 1 million folding points until I start benching again.

Should hit that target in a week so shortly after that I will post the results


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I decided to add some mem sinks to my XFX 5770 as it doesn't like the mem to be over 1300 really.

Was going to buy the copper ones with the round bars but decided I could make larger and just as light ones for AUD$2 with a bit of work and the following is what happened.



They were vut by hand with a mini hacksaw so a little sanding was required, also by hand











This is what decided to donate it's life to improve my XFX



I couldn't leave them at their full length but I didn't want to loose the cooling effect so a little idea became a reality



And now because of how the MEM chips are arranged on the card I had to alter the design slighty for 2 of them











For those that were wondering why I had to use 2 different designs



And for the finished result, though not the best picture to show them



I'm still yet to test their performance fully as am going to wait until I hit the 1 million folding points until I start benching again.

Should hit that target in a week so shortly after that I will post the results


Absolutely awesome. Nice work.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Absolutely awesome. Nice work.










Cheers


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey since I'm starting to overclock my system now. I planned on doing it with my XFX 5770 XXX too. I got two of then in crossfirex.

So my question. What is the best way and how do you overclock them with it ? 
I thought about something like 900/1350-1400


----------



## i360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


what do you mean?
arent the connectors the same size?


I had the same issue as you. You have two cards with 1 Connector slot, and one with 2 connectors? Well I have the same. I've put them in this order. Single, Dual, Single. But I couldn't still trifire. See the image, if you still don't understand.


----------



## brightico

Just installed a Hyper 212+ cooler on my Phenom 965 and it dropped the temps nearly 10c at idle and about 8c drop at load. So, I'm really stable and cool at 3.8Ghz now.

Installed some additional fans in my case to try and cool down my 2x5770 vapors but it was no help at all. Looks like nothing is going to cool them down. I ended up having to do a bios flash and force the voltages down to .95 on both cards, which dropped the temps considerably, but forced me to under-clock them a good bit. They won't do 850 core at .95 volts or even at 1.0 but, they are sitting at 800 core with no issues. I haven't tried anything like 820 or 840 yet, so that's on my agenda tomorrow. If I can keep my volts at .95 and get around 820-840 on the core then I'll see if I can take the memory up a bit to at least make up enough to put me back at stock power. Doing this also lets me turn all the fans in my case down to low so it makes for a very quiet system.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i took a few pics to show what i was talking about with the crossfire bridges. first pick is how i have it set up, second is how it could be set up, and the third shows the difference in lengths. sorry for the poor quality pick. cell phone camera. it would be very difficult to hook up the short bridge crooked. i didn't want to push it.

@Freakn-nice job on the heatsinks. let us know how it performs.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i took a few pics to show what i was talking about with the crossfire bridges. first pick is how i have it set up, second is how it could be set up, and the third shows the difference in lengths. sorry for the poor quality pick. cell phone camera. it would be very difficult to hook up the short bridge crooked. i didn't want to push it.

@Freakn-nice job on the heatsinks. let us know how it performs.

ohhhh ok, now i get it
a picture is worth a thousand words seems to be always true
thanks for clearing that up eveybody

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
This is what I mean XtachiX...

Basically if you use the standard bridge that comes with the Card it might not have complete contact at both ends, or it might not be a complete connection. I can't think of how I could describe it better than basically like having a loose fitting pair of socks. Constantly having to pull them up. In this case constantly having to fiddle with the connector.









~Ceadder


----------



## brightico

Finally able to set my cards at stock with 1.05 volts down from 1.125volts. I can even hit 960/1330 at that voltage on both cards. Dropped the temps a little which did help.

I really can't figure out why the top card runs so hot. I've added two 120mm tricools zip tied right behind the cards and they make no difference at all and actually made the cards 1 degree hotter.

I ended up turning all my case fans on medium and low then re-flashed the cards with an altered ramping set of the fans. So the fans are more effective at all temperature locations but still remain quiet when not in heavy use. This seemed to help stabilize the temps under load.

I'm stable now but still running 90c+ under load on the top card. I'm pretty much out of options except underclocking or maybe adding some ram heatsinks


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


maybe adding some ram heatsinks


This actually helps on these cards.


----------



## CL3P20

cool the mosfets and inductors...you will clock higher







{sinks + air}


----------



## brightico

Thanks for the tips. The problem is that I only have 1cm of room between the two cards.

What I've settled on for now, is to take my voltages down to 1.0 and adjust how the fans ramp up by about 10 degrees. I was able to underclock the cards to 800/1200 but, I have since brought the memory up to 1300 with no issues and based on the framerates in furmark this appears to be very close to what I had at stock settings before the underclock. My temps stay under 90c now at full load in furmark and the computer is pretty quiet. The loudest noise is actually coming from the fan that is on the Hyper 212+ cooler which I may swap out with something else or simply remove completely.


----------



## lightsout

It works better for me in my case to have my 5770 in the second pci express slot (second down form the top).

I believe the slot is x8, will this affect performance of my card?


----------



## Spct

whoops, crashed on post, dbl post, sorry


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


It works better for me in my case to have my 5770 in the second pci express slot (second down form the top).

I believe the slot is x8, will this affect performance of my card?


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/c...r_iv_formula/1

According to this review, specs;

4 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (Operates in Dual 16x/16x, Triple 16x/8x/8x or Quad 8x/8x/8x/8x)
2 x PCI

Your top 2 PCI slots will be 16x, should you CF two cards your still 16x, trifire they drop to 8x


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes. Not noticably so unless you try to OC it. But I suggest running 1st slot. I have CH IV, as you know, and I run mine 1st slot x16.

If you adjust fan speed in CCC, heat shouldn't affect your NB temps all that much. Especially if your 5770 exhausts the temps out the back. If it's an open shroud card it will affect your NB, but I can't see it increasing the temps all that much.

At max settings my NB hits 51c if I don't adjust the fan speed. I generally speed the fan up to about 75% max and it keeps NB around 49c. This was before the NB fix of course. Since I'm still not back up I couldn't say what I would run now but those are my max temps.

You should be fine if you run it in 1st slot.









For people confused by this gentleman's question...

Crosshair IV runs
1st: x16
2nd: x8
3rd: x16
4th: x4

Which is very nice for those who run dual slot GPUs'. PITA to run 1 & 2 if you have dual slot cards.
















~Ceadder









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


It works better for me in my case to have my 5770 in the second pci express slot (second down form the top).

I believe the slot is x8, will this affect performance of my card?


----------



## lightsout

Ok thanks guys, actually the issue was my case. I couldn't seem to get the very left side of the card seated in the pci slot correctly. I tried like 6 times then got pissed.

It was as if the metal back side of the card that has the dvi ports on it, was hitting the rear panel of the case when I inserted the card. But it wasn't. I pushed it so hard that it seemed any harder and it was going to break something.

I finally said the hell with it and dropped it down a slot. I noticed my gpu monitor gadget was reporting "PCI E link width x8"

I think I'm going to just leave it for now, if my game runs fine screw it. Next time I open my case I may mess with it. I know the manual says to use the first slot for single gpu. But if it works then wth.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah I run into that with my Case from time to time, due to the plastic retaining clips. Basically all you can do there is wiggle the card til it seats properly and then secure it. Don't crank on it though.









~Ceadder


----------



## Junsin

I got a sapphire 5770


----------



## DJEndet

Hehe, long time since I posted last in here.









Just did a re-install of W7 last night and decided to see how high I can get my 5770 again. I find it odd that the best mem speed is 1375, if I go over that FPS drops really much.. Only at 1450 I'm getting the same results as at 1375, just with alot more heat. 

Need to make some changes so I can get better airflow to my 5770.. I bet I could get 1ghz if I could just get enough air to the bastard, now running at 970 core and it goes to 84-85c with occt.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJEndet* 
I find it odd that the best mem speed is 1375, if I go over that FPS drops really much.. Only at 1450 I'm getting the same results as at 1375, just with alot more heat. 


its due to G/DDR5 having error correction..you are basically saturating the membuss with errors = FPS drop


----------



## newbile

usually when you guys OC, how many more FPS do you guys gain?


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


its due to G/DDR5 having error correction..you are basically saturating the membuss with errors = FPS drop


Allright, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## sendblink23

Guys.. well I've been lazy on deciding when to replace the stock TIM on my CF 5770's
Well here is the comparison I got replacing with Shin-Etsu G751

Stock Thermal Paste - Fan 100% while running 3DMark Vantage 1.02
GPU1: 71c, 75c, 75c
GPU2: 71c, 82c, 80c









Replaced TIM with "Shin-Etsu G751" - Fan 100% while running 3DMark Vantage 1.02
GPU1: 44c, 49c, 48c
GPU2: 46c, 57c, 55c









Just incase both of my cards are at Stock settings & in between them I have an EVGA 9800GTX+.... Eitherway it was a massive improvements on my temps... I did all print screens after the 2nd test on Vantage afterwards I cancel the bench.


----------



## Laylow

^^ Wow thats a huge difference in temps.


----------



## maxik

sapphire 5770 vapor-x 1gb oc edition kicks ass!


----------



## Metonymy

I've said it many times before and I'll say it again...

... replacing the stock thermal paste on these cards will help out immensely.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
I've said it many times before and I'll say it again...

... replacing the stock thermal paste on these cards will help out immensely.

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh








I'm just posting for other new people to see results on a specific paste

hey I kicked you out weeks ago.... LEAVE ALREADY lol
I'm thinking about to buy 1 more green soon... after seeing the drop of the 460


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hey I kicked you out weeks ago.... LEAVE ALREADY lol
I'm thinking about to buy 1 more green soon... after seeing the drop of the 460


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 


















so soon I'll be.. 460 + CF 5770 + 9800GTX+

ahhaa sounds like a Mess... but I'll just boot switching the monitor connector if I feel red day or green day.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Hey sendblink, are you using the 9800GTX+ in your rig for PHYSX? I'm really close to grabbing a cheap 8800GT to use. Just wondering if you're happy with the performance.


----------



## maxik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metonymy* 
I've said it many times before and I'll say it again...

... replacing the stock thermal paste on these cards will help out immensely.

and now i have a question to you








is it difficult to release the cooler? this card is new and i dont want to damage it...
do you have some noob hints please??


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Hey sendblink, are you using the 9800GTX+ in your rig for PHYSX? I'm really close to grabbing a cheap 8800GT to use. Just wondering if you're happy with the performance.

Well for games that uses PhysX yes I like... remember PhysX is just enhances "effects physics" on the games not the performance - on Mirror's Edge I noticed many details I didn't see before.. I don't think I saw any improvement on FPS because I already ran that game flawlessly with the CF 5770.. even on a single 5770 it runs great.

On benching its a huge boost example on vantage the CPU score can even triple the score...but ofcourse that is cheating LOL fair vantage test is Disabled PPU

But I read at a game like Mafia 2 on bench from the demo.. you notice a massive improvement when having PhysX enabled compared to not having a dedicated PhysX card... which it gets a huge impact on lowering your score, i haven't done it since I have to tweak the mod again for it to work correctly for the mafia 2 demo


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxik* 
and now i have a question to you








is it difficult to release the cooler? this card is new and i dont want to damage it...
do you have some noob hints please??

it takes less than 3 minutes to do the thermal paste change & unscrew

wipe the old TIM with rubbing alcohol like as done on a cpu







replace with new better quality TIM

On my batmobiles its just the "X" bracket you see on the bottom, loose those 4 screws it has and the cooler will come off instantly

not sure if yours is the same as mines


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxik* 
and now i have a question to you








is it difficult to release the cooler? this card is new and i dont want to damage it...
do you have some noob hints please??


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
it takes less than 3 minutes to do the thermal paste change & unscrew

wipe the old TIM with rubbing alcohol like as done on a cpu







replace with new better quality TIM

This.

Pop off the cover and heatsink. Use some 91% rubbing alcohol to clean the surface of the GPU chip and the heatsink.

Put a small dab of new thermal paste on the gpu chip. Put your heatsink back on and screw it down.

Easily 5 minutes or less to get it done, even if it's your first time.


----------



## maxik

when my 690 II adv. will be in i'll try it. thx for thoose little hints


----------



## ozlay

so I have a xfx 5770 with only one crossfire connector but I want to trifire can I still trifire with this card if the other 2 cards have 2 crossfire connectors


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ozlay* 
so I have a xfx 5770 with only one crossfire connector but I want to trifire can I still trifire with this card if the other 2 cards have 2 crossfire connectors









Yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Well for games that uses PhysX yes I like... remember PhysX is just enhances "effects physics" on the games not the performance - on Mirror's Edge I noticed many details I didn't see before.. I don't think I saw any improvement on FPS because I already ran that game flawlessly with the CF 5770.. even on a single 5770 it runs great.

On benching its a huge boost example on vantage the CPU score can even triple the score...but ofcourse that is cheating LOL fair vantage test is Disabled PPU

But I read at a game like Mafia 2 on bench from the demo.. you notice a massive improvement when having PhysX enabled compared to not having a dedicated PhysX card... which it gets a huge impact on lowering your score, i haven't done it since I have to tweak the mod again for it to work correctly for the mafia 2 demo

I'm aware of how Physx works. Was just wondering if you're happy with the setup. The only thing stopping me from picking up an 8800GT at this point is that I already played through most of the games I own that support Physx and I don't want to play them again just to see new cloth effects.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Yes.

I'm aware of how Physx works. Was just wondering if you're happy with the setup. The only thing stopping me from picking up an 8800GT at this point is that I already played through most of the games I own that support Physx and I don't want to play them again just to see new cloth effects.

I've just tested the thing on Mafia 2 bench.... holy... its an improvement, I was seeing before with PhysX enabled 14-26fps now its upped in the 30-40fps sometimes even higher

Just got one question if you already knew what PhysX does.. then why ask me if I am glad for the performance if you knew it doesn't bring any performance?









Quote:

Hey sendblink, are you using the 9800GTX+ in your rig for PHYSX? I'm really close to grabbing a cheap 8800GT to use. Just wondering if you're happy with the performance.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I've just tested the thing on Mafia 2 bench.... holy... its an improvement, I was seeing before with PhysX enabled 14-26fps now its upped in the 30-40fps sometimes even higher

Just got one question if you already knew what PhysX does.. then why ask me if I am glad for the performance if you knew it doesn't bring any performance?










Well I meant acceptable performance with physx on. I figured your card should be powerful enough to run physx on and still keep acceptable frame rates, but I wouldn't mind some end user feedback.

Nice Mafia 2 boost there. Did you do the tricks/tweaks for the cloth physics (since it's all rendered on the CPU)?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Well I meant acceptable performance with physx on. I figured your card should be powerful enough to run physx on and still keep acceptable frame rates, but I wouldn't mind some end user feedback.

Nice Mafia 2 boost there. Did you do the tricks/tweaks for the cloth physics (since it's all rendered on the CPU)?

i use a dedicated physx card too. works great. it just idles most of the time, doesn't use much power. well worth it. more eyecandy while gaming. i use a 9800gt cause it doesn't require a pci-e connector and its single slot wide.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Well I meant acceptable performance with physx on. I figured your card should be powerful enough to run physx on and still keep acceptable frame rates, but I wouldn't mind some end user feedback.

Nice Mafia 2 boost there. Did you do the tricks/tweaks for the cloth physics (since it's all rendered on the CPU)?


I haven't done any trick tweaks.. only made physX work with the game... removing the current installed PhysX driver - reinstalling PhysX (from Mafia) & re-applying the PhysX Mod patch.

Anyways... hmm how do i do that? i wanna to try it that tweak you mentioned


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


i use a dedicated physx card too. works great. it just idles most of the time, doesn't use much power. well worth it. more eyecandy while gaming. i use a 9800gt cause it doesn't require a pci-e connector and its single slot wide.


I must do that... that is the negative I have with mines


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I haven't done any trick tweaks.. only made physX work with the game... removing the current installed PhysX driver - reinstalling PhysX (from Mafia) & re-applying the PhysX Mod patch.

Anyways... hmm how do i do that? i wanna to try it that tweak you mentioned


http://physxinfo.com/news/3628/mafia...x-performance/


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
http://physxinfo.com/news/3628/mafia...x-performance/

very nice find... but... that would be cheating








At least its very nice to get allot more huger FPS


----------



## Mastiffman

Has anyone noticed jumping of the screen on regular intervals with this card in BFBC2?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mastiffman*


Has anyone noticed jumping of the screen on regular intervals with this card in BFBC2?


No but I get weird random black screens and random CTDs


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
No but I get weird random black screens and random CTDs









isnt that usually caused with driver crashes? (usually reason behind the crash is overclocking)


----------



## brajesh143

anyone had any issues with nfs undercover....for me...all settings maxed out with full AA @1280*1024 fps changes from 24 to 64 every now and then making the game look choppy and not smooth...:-( then when i look at gpu usage in afterburner max usage is 54percent !!!! which changes from 25 to 54 every now and then...:-( am using catalyst 10.8 drivers if someone has nfs undercover post ur results...samething happens with assassins creed2 gpu usage changes every now and then not even reaching 80percent!!!! but for crysis gpu usage is >90 percent always


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
anyone had any issues with nfs undercover....for me...all settings maxed out with full AA @1280*1024 fps changes from 24 to 64 every now and then making the game look choppy and not smooth...:-( then when i look at gpu usage in afterburner max usage is 54percent !!!! which changes from 25 to 54 every now and then...:-( am using catalyst 10.8 drivers if someone has nfs undercover post ur results...samething happens with assassins creed2 gpu usage changes every now and then not even reaching 80percent!!!! but for crysis gpu usage is >90 percent always

Try adjusting your Catalyst AI settings... see if you experience a difference in GPU loading.


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Try adjusting your Catalyst AI settings... see if you experience a difference in GPU loading.

thanks a lot....ai didnt help i turned off still the same i been searchin u long time... u are the topper of this club na...i have trouble oc my msi pmd1g 5770 max stable i acheived is 925\\1400 at 1.250v at stock my card idles at 55c and during kombustor for just 3 min reaches 85c with 100 percent fan at oc idles at 59 and peaks at 96c in 3 min...any way to reduce my temp....?
here are my stock scores with
athlon [email protected]+ati [email protected]
stock+2gb [email protected]
vantage default preset 9300 gpu
score
dirt2 all maxed out +max in game
AA with dx11 avg fps 40 min fps
[email protected]*900 resolution
crysis very high [email protected]
1280*[email protected] avg
resident evil 5 all maxed with max
[email protected]*[email protected]
now with oc [email protected]
[email protected]+1400mememory
vantage default gpu [email protected]
dirt2 -50fpsavg 40fps min
crysis-24fpsavg
resident [email protected] avg
at same previous settings
is there still a bottleneck for
my 5770...?
All done with catalyst 10.8 drivers
thanks in advance 
edit avp benchmark-22.2 avg at stock after oc 24 avg


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i think your athlon 7750 is gonna hurt your gaming performance. i have a sempron 140 unlocked to a athlon x2 and oc'd to 3.7ghz and it games like s*** compared to my 965. of course i have 4 video cards installed so i'm gonna have different results.


----------



## FranDaMan

I know the answer is somewhere in the 4000 posts in here but...I've been relegated to one card for over a month now. My wife's updated rig is being assembled as I type and I just got my second card back, I just did a vantage run for reference with 10.8 drivers and afterward one card clocks back to 157/300 as it should but one stays put at 850/1200 which I believe is non-power saving setting. (All in AB BTW) Is there a way to get that second card to idle back down or is it just another unnecessary evil?

Oh, my wife's new bones include the recently cost cut i7-950 and a gtx460. I'm thinking I need to get her an account of her own on team green and she can stop looking over my shoulder! ;-)


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
isnt that usually caused with driver crashes? (usually reason behind the crash is overclocking)

Happens with stock GPU clocks and every other game is fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FranDaMan* 
I know the answer is somewhere in the 4000 posts in here but...I've been relegated to one card for over a month now. My wife's updated rig is being assembled as I type and I just got my second card back, I just did a vantage run for reference with 10.8 drivers and afterward one card clocks back to 157/300 as it should but one stays put at 850/1200 which I believe is non-power saving setting. (All in AB BTW) Is there a way to get that second card to idle back down or is it just another unnecessary evil?

Oh, my wife's new bones include the recently cost cut i7-950 and a gtx460. I'm thinking I need to get her an account of her own on team green and she can stop looking over my shoulder! ;-)

APPARENTLY it actually disables the card 100% but it reads 3d clocks in AB still. I haven't kill-a-watted my rig so I'm not sure. If you search "ULPS" in the registry and disable it (there will be foldered numbered 01 through 07 IIRC, disable it in every folder) your second card will down clock normally.


----------



## Maytan

I'm looking to sell my HAWKs, but I'm unaware as to what the market value of these things is.

One's been used for about 5-6 months, the other somewhere in between 1-2. How much do you guys suppose they could fetch?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
I'm looking to sell my HAWKs, but I'm unaware as to what the market value of these things is.

One's been used for about 5-6 months, the other somewhere in between 1-2. How much do you guys suppose they could fetch?

Why? They no work good last long time?


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Obakemono* 
Why? They no work good last long time?

Crossfire just isn't working out for me. :'(


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maytan*


Crossfire just isn't working out for me. :'(


Explain? Your CF not working

Or you mean not sufficient FPS as you wanted


----------



## FranDaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
APPARENTLY it actually disables the card 100% but it reads 3d clocks in AB still. I haven't kill-a-watted my rig so I'm not sure. If you search "ULPS" in the registry and disable it (there will be foldered numbered 01 through 07 IIRC, disable it in every folder) your second card will down clock normally.

+ rep for ya! Short and sweet but right on the money. Works like a charm.


----------



## FranDaMan

On a side note...
I noticed last fall when I first got my cards that running something like heaven there was a hitch every second or so. I thought it was due to crossfire and just accepted it. Since my wife borrowed one of my cards recently I revisited the benchmark and it is there for the individual card as well. So, yesterday when I got both cards back I retested them individually (and replaced TIM) and it is there in both cards. My question is whether this is an issue with the 5770 in general, something peculiar to heaven or something peculiar to my cards? I've read references to stutter and was never sure if it was what I'm seeing or not. Is there a cure for it or just part of life?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FranDaMan*


On a side note...
I noticed last fall when I first got my cards that running something like heaven there was a hitch every second or so. I thought it was due to crossfire and just accepted it. Since my wife borrowed one of my cards recently I revisited the benchmark and it is there for the individual card as well. So, yesterday when I got both cards back I retested them individually (and replaced TIM) and it is there in both cards. My question is whether this is an issue with the 5770 in general, something peculiar to heaven or something peculiar to my cards? I've read references to stutter and was never sure if it was what I'm seeing or not. Is there a cure for it or just part of life?


if your talking about it slowing down for sec, i have the same thing happen sometimes. i know i have a good run going when it doesn't do it. for me it seems to be related to my oc on the cards as it gets worse the higher i oc them, but like i said it doesn't do it everytime. i have used heaven 2.0 and 2.1 and i've cleared both and downloaded again and it still does it sometimes.


----------



## Maytan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Explain? Your CF not working

Or you mean not sufficient FPS as you wanted


Not working properly. I've tried a great number of things, and I still get varying amounts of stutter in a lot of my games. I'm switching to a single card solution for now, CF just isn't working.

Though FPS is an issue to a point. I'm getting 30-40FPS with 4xAA in BC2. (32 man servers) I'd think 5870~ performance could do better. (10.8a profiles and everything)


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maytan*


Not working properly. I've tried a great number of things, and I still get varying amounts of stutter in a lot of my games. I'm switching to a single card solution for now, CF just isn't working.

Though FPS is an issue to a point. I'm getting 30-40FPS with 4xAA in BC2. (32 man servers) I'd think 5870~ performance could do better. (10.8a profiles and everything)


thats low fps for bc2. im getting around 100fps average with the same settings at 1920-1080. the 3rd card isn't giving me a 60fps gain. 10.4 were the best drivers for bc2 imo.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maytan*


Not working properly. I've tried a great number of things, and I still get varying amounts of stutter in a lot of my games. I'm switching to a single card solution for now, CF just isn't working.

Though FPS is an issue to a point. I'm getting 30-40FPS with 4xAA in BC2. (32 man servers) I'd think 5870~ performance could do better. (10.8a profiles and everything)


What is your CPU clocked at?

You should be getting 50+ in BC2 even with stock GPU clocks. Have you tried 10.4?


----------



## Maytan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


What is your CPU clocked at?

You should be getting 50+ in BC2 even with stock GPU clocks. Have you tried 10.4?


I've tried 10.5, 10.4, and 10.8. All with the respective application profiles, as well as the newest ones.

It's stock clocked.


----------



## pewpewlazer

It won't be the cause of your stuttering but a 3.2ghz PII is far too slow for BC2.


----------



## Maytan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


It won't be the cause of your stuttering but a 3.2ghz PII is far too slow for BC2.


Not that I don't trust you, but I have a hard time believing this. It's processor intensive; sure, but way too slow?

I mean, even so, 30-40FPS is way too fishy if you ask me.


----------



## h0thead132

can any one but XFX adjust voltages without doing a mod?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h0thead132* 
can any one but XFX adjust voltages without doing a mod?

my vapor-x's can. mine are the original black pcb though. the new blue pcb cards dont. msi hawk can, some other sapphire's can, there's others too, these are just off the top of my head.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
thats low fps for bc2. im getting around 100fps average with the same settings at 1920-1080. the 3rd card isn't giving me a 60fps gain. 10.4 were the best drivers for bc2 imo.

Pretty much I get the same FPS without any overclocks on my CF & I'm using 10.8 + 10.8a profile

*woops I missed it... your resolution is higher than mines... so probably I'll get lower than what you get on that game lol


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Pretty much I get the same FPS without any overclocks on my CF & I'm using 10.8 + 10.8a profile

The worst part is, I don't have the slightest clue what the issue could even be. The only thing I haven't tried is a reformat; but I'm way too lazy to back up all my stuff.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
my vapor-x's can. mine are the original black pcb though. the new blue pcb cards dont. msi hawk can, some other sapphire's can, there's others too, these are just off the top of my head.

is there any way myne can?? is there a switch i dont see or a program i dont have that will???

Ps mine is an HIS HD 5770


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
The worst part is, I don't have the slightest clue what the issue could even be. The only thing I haven't tried is a reformat; but I'm way too lazy to back up all my stuff.

What is the process you do when uninstalling & installing drivers?

Also on my CF I always have to do the disabling ULPS trick on regedit or else my CF gives me instability issues on my OS - its exactly what "pewpewlazer" had mentioned on page 408

I always do.. its a bit long but works 100% always:
-Disable CrossfireX in Catalyst Manager
-Control Panel - "Catalyst Manager" uninstall > Everything of ATI > Reboot
-Control Panel - "Profile" uninstall > Reboot
-Verify there is nothing left (no Folders named: AMD or ATI) on drive C: Delete them
-Driver Sweeper > Reboot
-Run Ccleaner "Cleaner" "Registry" 3 times each cleaning it > Reboot
-Now finally Install New Catalyst > Reboot
-Upon starting up.. open up Catalyst Manager & Disable CrossfireX
-Go to Registry: Start > search: regedit - in it Find: ULPS > change all EnableULPS from "1" to "0" from each folders named: 0000, 0001, 0002.. etc
-Reboot > Now upon Desktop open up Catalyst manager & Enable CrossfireX


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
What is the process you do when uninstalling & installing drivers?

Also on my CF I always have to do the disabling ULPS trick on regedit or else my CF gives me instability issues on my OS - its exactly what "pewpewlazer" had mentioned on page 408

I always do.. its a bit long but works 100% always:
-Disable CrossfireX in Catalyst Manager
-Control Panel - "Catalyst Manager" uninstall > Everything of ATI > Reboot
-Control Panel - "Profile" uninstall > Reboot
-Verify there is nothing left (no Folders named: AMD or ATI) on drive C: Delete them
-Driver Sweeper > Reboot
-Run Ccleaner "Cleaner" "Registry" 3 times each cleaning it > Reboot
-Now finally Install New Catalyst > Reboot
-Upon starting up.. open up Catalyst Manager & Disable CrossfireX
-Go to Registry: Start > search: regedit - in it Find: ULPS > change all EnableULPS from "1" to "0" from each folders named: 0000, 0001, 0002.. etc
-Reboot > Now upon Desktop open up Catalyst manager & Enable CrossfireX

I've disabled ULPS already.

My driver installation goes like this:
Uninstall old drivers/CCC/App Profiles.
Go into Device Manager and also uninstall the drivers from there.
Reboot into safe mode.
Run Driver Sweeper and CCleaner.
Reboot and install new drivers/CCC/App Profiles.

I'll try your steps, though.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maytan* 
Not that I don't trust you, but I have a hard time believing this. It's processor intensive; sure, but way too slow?

I mean, even so, 30-40FPS is way too fishy if you ask me.











Your frame rates do seem low still. I doubt it's your CPU, but it isn't helping either. OC it!


----------



## Maytan

Reinstalling the drivers raised my BC2 framerate to 60-80FPS. (depending what's going on) I guess you could say it averages 70. I don't know if it was the reinstallation, or the slight change in method (thanks to sendblink); but that issue seems to be resolved. Both times I played I didn't get the usual CTD either.

I'm off to test my other games for stuttering.


----------



## rlssetiawan

Can anyone tell me the recommended after market GPU cooler for sapphire HD 5770 vapor-X. Thanks


----------



## DrBrownfinger

quadfire anyone?
http://www.guru3d.com/article/powerc...firex-review/1


----------



## Hennessy

I havent been online for a while since 10.3 drivers








so guys since there is 10.8 version already which one performs best when using only 1 overclocked 5770 ?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hennessy* 
I havent been online for a while since 10.3 drivers








so guys since there is 10.8 version already which one performs best when using only 1 overclocked 5770 ?

10.5 , but try 10.8b anyway and check for stability


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supra_rz* 
10.5 , but try 10.8b anyway and check for stability

Stability and performance is what im looking for








OFF:
Where do you live in CY. I used to live in Limassol


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hennessy* 
Stability and performance is what im looking for








OFF:
Where do you live in CY. I used to live in Limassol









then go with 10.5 but i get a shot to 10.8b first
limassol too


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


10.5 , but try 10.8b anyway and check for stability


10.8b is crossfire app profiles. he's only using 1 card.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


10.8b is crossfire app profiles. he's only using 1 card.


i have seen single card improvements , check again . Iam sorry if i am wrong


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rlssetiawan* 
Can anyone tell me the recommended after market GPU cooler for sapphire HD 5770 vapor-X. Thanks


Yeah.............. The Stock Vapor-x Cooler that comes on it. What's wrong with that one? Tehy actually work quite well and expecially combo's with some Ram Heatsinks....


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Yeah.............. The Stock Vapor-x Cooler that comes on it. What's wrong with that one? Tehy actually work quite well and expecially combo's with some Ram Heatsinks....

It really isn't. Contagion tested is compared to the V2 cooler and the V2 cooler was better. Mine sounds annoying to. It isn't loud, but the pitch is bothersome.


----------



## elni

This noob has a 5770 HAWK


----------



## oasis123

i have a Sapphire 5770 all clocks at stock


----------



## XtachiX

btw, will ati ever come up with a 3d thing? 
you know, like the nvidia 3d vision??


----------



## newbile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


btw, will ati ever come up with a 3d thing? 
you know, like the nvidia 3d vision??


thats a possibility but, i doubt it.


----------



## XtachiX

imagine ati making 3d software for their games like nvidia
we'll have more ati fans that way dont you think?
or maybe ati fans will be less? because of "they did what nvidia did"?!


----------



## MG42Killer

dudes i got a problem, i am using MSI 5770 hawk +Afterburner 2.0.0 +Catalyst 10.8
when i am tyring to increase voltage of VDDC to 1.25v in Core 870 Mem 1200 it works,
but when i increase voltage in 1002/1250 it never works ,the VDDC always switchback to 1.2v,
is that a problem of my PSU?
my PSU is 380w,i am using 6pin power supply directly from PSU.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MG42Killer*


dudes i got a problem, i am using MSI 5770 hawk +Afterburner 2.0.0 +Catalyst 10.8
when i am tyring to increase voltage of VDDC to 1.25v in Core 870 Mem 1200 it works,
but when i increase voltage in 1002/1250 it never works ,the VDDC always switchback to 1.2v,
is that a problem of my PSU?
my PSU is 380w,i am using 6pin power supply directly from PSU.


you need to enable unofficial overclocking in msi afterburner cfg file. c:/programfiles/msiafterburner/cfg file. open with notepad then change the value of Enableunofficialoverclocking to 1. also use regedit like shown on this page http://www.overclock.net/ati/598020-...770-a-303.html . i think the second thing is for crossfire only though. as far as your power supply goes, the recomended minimum is 500w. looking at your sig rig i would say a 380w should actually work. however it may be at 100% output all the time, so your gonna want to upgrade to at least a 500w psu.

EDIT: this is much easier to follow and covers it all. http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html also make sure you dont have ati overdrive enabled in ccc


----------



## FranDaMan

Anyone else get the 10.9 drivers yet? I've only done a vantage run so far and seem to have lost some ground from 10.8 with the 10.8a profiles.

On another note...I'm running two MSI reference 5770's that I flashed to ASUS bios back in November. I'm considering flashing back to the original bios and just unlocking afterburner cfg to get my clocks/voltages. Other than being all original for warranty or something like that is there any advantage to doing that or should I just leave well enough alone?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
btw, will ati ever come up with a 3d thing?
you know, like the nvidia 3d vision??

You can get 3d drivers for ATI hardware at the IZ3D site. I know it's hardly the same as the Nvidia 3d setup but without spending an arm and a leg on the IZ3D monitor and glasses you can still use good old red/cyan with the drivers and it works fairly well on many current titles.


----------



## XtachiX

i already use the iz3d
its friggin terrible
well of course compared to a 3d vision set


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FranDaMan*


Anyone else get the 10.9 drivers yet? I've only done a vantage run so far and seem to have lost some ground from 10.8 with the 10.8a profiles.

On another note...I'm running two MSI reference 5770's that I flashed to ASUS bios back in November. I'm considering flashing back to the original bios and just unlocking afterburner cfg to get my clocks/voltages. Other than being all original for warranty or something like that is there any advantage to doing that or should I just leave well enough alone?


I haven't noticed a difference in performance with 10.9s, but I haven't done any actual benchmarking. Just objective opinion based on what I'm used to seeing in BC2 and SC2. HDMI scaling is still broken.


----------



## Sir Beregond

3D gives me a really bad headache, so even if they did I wouldn't use it.


----------



## XtachiX

its a matter of getting used to
its like just wearing new glasses from my experience


----------



## sendblink23

3d... I hate it... and don't like it one bit & won't ever use it

I'm like the other user.. it gives me headaches


----------



## firebrig42

so apparently i thought i'd have some fun with my 5770 and i had replaced my cpu's cooling, the H50, with a hyper 212+ because i was having a couple problems with it after a while. I fixed the H50 but had no use for it then i looked over the 5770 and decided to test something...

well the picture explains it all, its only temporary though since i thought it would be interesting

Attachment 173296

Kombuster 3 minute run:
Attachment 173298


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firebrig42*


so apparently i thought i'd have some fun with my 5770 and i had replaced my cpu's cooling, the H50, with a hyper 212+ because i was having a couple problems with it after a while. I fixed the H50 but had no use for it then i looked over the 5770 and decided to test something...

well the picture explains it all, its only temporary though since i thought it would be interesting

Attachment 173296


That sure looks like fun







forgot to say I've seen it before... not sure if you were the user who did it before... because the other user that had also did it with a 5770


----------



## firebrig42

original idle temps were 42Â° C but with the H50 on it the load temps became 43Â° C

Attachment 173305


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firebrig42* 
original idle temps were 42Â° C but with the H50 on it the load temps became 43Â° C

Attachment 173305

A h50 on the gpu :S pics?


----------



## firebrig42

The first post of it has a pic in it


----------



## backup

Hi.

I have the Asus EAH 5770 using the catalyst drivers. How ever, i cant seem to figure out how the voltage tweak is done on this card? Any one care to give me a little hint?

Cheers.

/Backup


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *backup* 
Hi.

I have the Asus EAH 5770 using the catalyst drivers. How ever, i cant seem to figure out how the voltage tweak is done on this card? Any one care to give me a little hint?

Cheers.

/Backup

msi afterburner. go to settings and click on unlock voltage control. give this article a read. http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html


----------



## backup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
msi afterburner. go to settings and click on unlock voltage control. give this article a read. http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html

Thanks bro









*edit*

Edited the msi afterburner config, and enabled voltage tweaking in the advanced section, but i still cant increase the voltage.


----------



## sendblink23

^^^ what he said lol


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *backup* 
Thanks bro









*edit*

Edited the msi afterburner config, and enabled voltage tweaking in the advanced section, but i still cant increase the voltage.

Okay then I think you might need the regedit.. I think it was for CF users but I've read single users used ittoo and worked for them as well...

Start > search for: regedit

Edit > Find > ulps

You will be taken to a folder named 0000 ... on the right side scroll until you see EnableULPS .. right-click it "modify" if you see "1" change it to "0"

then do the same for the next folders on the left 0000, 0001, 0002... etc... until there isn't any more number folder that has EnableULPS in it

Ex: *NOTE* I may have more number folders "0000" because I have crossfireX









then simply close it & reboot your computer... hopefully test again and thsi time it will let you save the voltage change

If it doesn't work.. simply revert back those EnableULPS from "0" change them back to "1" and reboot the computer


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *backup* 
Thanks bro









*edit*

Edited the msi afterburner config, and enabled voltage tweaking in the advanced section, but i still cant increase the voltage.

i figured if you go in small increments for volts tweaking then it will just set back to default value of 1.125
you can safely bump the voltage up to 1.2 - 1.225 and have decent temps
i'm running mine currently at 1.2 volts 960/1445 clocks with no crashes whatsoever
did half an hour stability test and nothing happened and then i played crisis for a few hours and again nothing happened

edit: well of course i forgot to mention that there is a catch (did i spell it right? i've been losing my english ever since i moved back to my home country)
the temperatures must not reach 75C (at least i know that for a fact about my xfx hd5770)
i let msi burner control my fan speed as such:

C degrees fan rpm %
50 60%
60 80%
65 90%
70 100%

that is just my example
and from my experience (again) i kept on getting many crashes when i was just doing the stability test and i noticed it happens at 75C. so i set my fan's speed according to the heat of the card as seen above and the temp never reached to 70 and i never experience another crash ever. seemed to work well for me.
i dont know about all the others but that is my personal experience
hope this helps


----------



## CL3P20

keep your load temps as low as you can..you may clock higher with less GPUv









*heat builds resistance, in turn requiring more amperage, which raises demands on mosfets and power components..which creates more heat..etc


----------



## zothos

[
!~Club 5770~!


----------



## sendblink23

I need a little help here...
So I decided to finally start some overcloking on my CF

here is my question how the heck do I force Komboster to run in crossfireX? I try to run it full screen but it only uses 1 of my GPU's

Current overclock: 1001/1401 1.25v
Well for 1 GPU running on that setting it went perfectly fine.. here is above 3 minutes... max temp was 61c









If I ran Kombustor wrong please tell me the settings I should run the test & as well how to force it to use my crossfireX

----
Update - 1

Scratch that overclock... tested running a game and system froze... going to downclock and do more testings

----
Update - 2

It seems I'm only stable on 952/1300 1.25v - GPU1 64c / GPU2 69c - 1600x900 DX11 AAx8









but... msi afterburner is being really gay on me.. sometimes making my 2nd gpu run at stock or stay on the overclock setting while in 2D mode(in the settings, setting up a 2D & 3D profile)... so wte I'm giving up, tried many reboots and 2nd gpu always acts different no matter if I save a new profile on afterburner.. even uninstalled(choosing not to keep settings) & reinstalled it.. it kept doing the same issue random clocks on the 2nd gpu. It just only worked the 1st time I did the settings but after rebooting that's when the issues started :/


----------



## CL3P20

once your clocks are set and saved as profiles in AfterBurner, go into the settings and set the program so you are viewing the 2nd card..then leave it as such.

*I too had the same issue, using 2x GPU's + AF, I found that leaving the program set to the 2nd GPU..it will set my saved clocks for both primary and secondary GPU's.. with the program set on the 1st GPU it often "forgets" to OC my 2nd GPU.

..hope that helps some.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


once your clocks are set and saved as profiles in AfterBurner, go into the settings and set the program so you are viewing the 2nd card..then leave it as such.

*I too had the same issue, using 2x GPU's + AF, I found that leaving the program set to the 2nd GPU..it will set my saved clocks for both primary and secondary GPU's.. with the program set on the 1st GPU it often "forgets" to OC my 2nd GPU.

..hope that helps some.


i'll try that now thanks


----------



## sendblink23

buu it started doing the issue to the 1st gpu when testng viewing 2nd gpu

on idle they both are at 157/300 but right after I start a 3d app the 1st gpu(or 2nd gpu if I use to view 1st gpu in msi afterburner) it will stay in stock mode and not the overclocked settings profile

Here are screen shots of my msi afterburner settings and showing what happens when going I'm to start a 3d app as well... look at the bottom right on Everest to notice the gpu clocks changes

Fan Profile: (same as XtachiX







- it works for me)









2D & 3D Profile Settings:









1st GPU Viewing:









1st GPU Starting a 3D app:









2nd GPU Viewing:









2nd GPU Starting a 3D app:









When they are both working they would both be at the overclocked settings if I open Kombustor... and its not working... because when I run the Stability Test the other card stays on 850/1200 instead of them both overclocked 952/1300. :/

Any other suggestion


----------



## CL3P20

I assume you have tried running full-screen benchies instead..and they still do not function together..? Windowed benchmarks wont allow Xfire to enable..only fullscreen app's...

*wierd problem though.. I would dig around and try some older drivers, or a different CCC version with the drivers you have installed.. I use funky combinations like CCC 9.7 and 10.4 drivers... etc.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I assume you have tried running full-screen benchies instead..and they still do not function together..? Windowed benchmarks wont allow Xfire to enable..only fullscreen app's...

*wierd problem though.. I would dig around and try some older drivers, or a different CCC version with the drivers you have installed.. I use funky combinations like CCC 9.7 and 10.4 drivers... etc.

don't worry I'm not such a noob on CF.. I obviously know it only runs on full screen.. didn't you read the Kombustor screen shots?? Full Screen is ticked







I did write when running the test the 2nd GPU stays in stock 850/1200 instead of being overclocked like the 1st GPU. Anyways if you use msi afterburner on any furmark software both cards will activate the overclocks just by opening any of those softwares - I can notice it by Everest the change.

Anyways I sorta found an odd sorta fix... I unchecked on msi afterburner "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processing".. and somehow it activates the overclock on both cards when running any 3d app.. I just have a minor issue the 2nd GPU after closing the 3d app instead of going idle 157/300 it would stay on 850/1200.. the other card does go down to 157/300. It isn't much of a bother since i rebooted and both cards idle on 157/300 and that effect of 850/1200 only happens after running an app that uses a full screen 3d (CFX). So I guess I'll live with that.

I did go extreme last night tried downgrading(was on 10.9a) to 10.4, 10.6 and then 10.8 on all it pretty much did the same thing with msi after burner... I'll just have to keep using it like that if I want to stay overclocked. So far 10.8 + 10.8a profile is where my overclocked CF works the best for me on gaming so I'll stick with that.


----------



## SonDa5

Upgrading RIG from DFI P45 JR to DFI X58 JR with i7-930.

HD5770s are staying.

Videos of my rig upgrades.


You Tube





Xfire HD5770 will be up ASAP. Waiting on a new TR chipset heat sink to fit my top slot HD5770.


----------



## CL3P20

1130mhz core seems to be some sort of voltage limitation for me..I think I need a stronger PSU, input volts are dipping to 11.94v on load









*tested and confirmed OCP mod for MSI PCB today as well


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Upgrading RIG from DFI P45 JR to DFI X58 JR with i7-930.

what camera are you using? I like how it films


----------



## toyz72

i'm thinking of upgrading my mobo and grabbing another 5770. is crossfiring theses cards really worth the extra money? if so...how much gain would it give me?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toyz72* 
i'm thinking of upgrading my mobo and grabbing another 5770. is crossfiring theses cards really worth the extra money? if so...how much gain would it give me?

One of the best xfire cards that I am aware of.

Good upgrade if your MB can do it.

sendblink23 the camera is a Panasonic SD9.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
1130mhz core seems to be some sort of voltage limitation for me..I think I need a stronger PSU, input volts are dipping to 11.94v on load









*tested and confirmed OCP mod for MSI PCB today as well


Sounds fast. How hot does the GPU get? Very cool.

I have the same PSU. I think it is powerful enough. Probably just too much voltage for the hardware.


----------



## jacobthellamer

Can I join?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Sounds fast. How hot does the GPU get? Very cool.

I have the same PSU. I think it is powerful enough. Probably just too much voltage for the hardware.









I think its too much hardware for the voltage ..hehe'

gpu is loading at 53-55c.. AFE is set to 1.35v with the mods I have done = 1.37v idle and 1.43v load..its stable enough to run Kombuster on end @ 1125mhz, thats the limit though. This gpu has a lot more speed left in it..but with the other gpu in my system, my PSU cant keep the 12v line clean enough if I start to clock higher. OCP mod is done now, and I plan on benching this under DICE in a few weeks..


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







I think its too much hardware for the voltage ..hehe'

gpu is loading at 53-55c.. AFE is set to 1.35v with the mods I have done = 1.37v idle and 1.43v load..its stable enough to run Kombuster on end @ 1125mhz, thats the limit though. This gpu has a lot more speed left in it..but with the other gpu in my system, my PSU cant keep the 12v line clean enough if I start to clock higher. OCP mod is done now, and I plan on benching this under DICE in a few weeks..

could you possibly post some pics of the mods? im interested in modding one of the the 5770's i have.


----------



## HondaGuy

Sapphire Vapor X here,overclocked here


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Sapphire Vapor X here,overclocked here

looks delicious


----------



## sendblink23

hey guys... got bored again tonight(took my whole AM







)

Did another Vantage test with many different ATI Catalyst Drivers =P
10.4a, 10.4a(+ 10.4 profile), 10.5a, 10.5a(+ 10.5 profile), 10.8(+ 10.8a profile), 10.9a, 10.9a(+ 10.9 profile)

Computer settings:
AMD 965BE C3 @ 4.00Ghz | NB 2600 | HT 2000 | 8Gb DDR3-1333Mhz(9-9-9-24-T2)
Sapphire + XFX 5770 CrossfireX both at stock(850/1200), Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (all latest updates of everything)

I only test each Cat driver & then with profile 3 times on each vantage test... only kept the print screen of highest gpu score of 3 testings

here we go... Vantage "PERFORMANCE" Tests
****Only pay attention to the GPU score****

10.4a - GPU: 17111









10.4a + 10.4 profile - GPU: 17049









10.5a - GPU: 17015









10.5a + 10.5 profile - GPU: 17025









10.8 + 10.8a profile - GPU: 17652









10.9a - GPU: 17658









10.9a + 10.9 profile - GPU: 17566









So far 10.9a without the 10.9 profile has the highest(+6 points), it beat my favorite 10.8 + 10.8a profile.... now sleepy time ZZzzzzz

**update* - 10pm, sept 29*
Upcoming tests: 10.6, 10.6(+ 10.6 profile), 10.6(+ 10.6 profile june 18), 10.6(+ 10.6 profile june 23), 10.6(+ 10.6 profile july 14), 10.7, 10.7(+ 10.7 profile), 10.8, 10.8(+ 10.8), 10.9, 10.9(+ 10.9 profile)


----------



## sendblink23

Okay almost done with the continuation of the tests... All I'm missing now to finish is regular 10.9 & 10.9(+ 10.9 profile).. too tired to finish them right now









Anyways here tonight I did: 10.6, 10.6(+ 10.6 profile), 10.6(+ 10.6 profile june 18), 10.6(+ 10.6 profile june 23), 10.6(+ 10.6 profile july 14), 10.7, 10.7(+ 10.7 profile), 10.7a, 10.7a(+ 10.7 profile), 10.8, 10.8(+ 10.8)

here we go...

10.6 - GPU: 17576









10.6 + 10.6 profile - GPU: 17452









10.6 + 10.6 june 18 profile - GPU: 17510









10.6 + 10.6 june 23 profile - GPU: 17516









10.6 + 10.6 july 14 profile - GPU: 17473









10.7 - GPU: 17574









10.7 + 10.7 profile - GPU: 17567









10.7a - GPU: 17468









10.7a + 10.7 profile - GPU: 17542









10.8 - GPU: 17504









10.8 + 10.8 profile - GPU: 17580









so far.... on all these going all back from 10.4, right now 10.8(+ profile) forward appears to be better for crossfireX 5770's on my hardware on Vantage Performance test

Top 3 currently:
10.8 + 10.8 profile - GPU: 17580
10.8 + 10.8a profile - GPU: 17652
10.9a - GPU: 17658

Since I'm dead tired(4am right now)... tomorrow(today during the day) I'll do the last ones: 10.9, 10.9(+ 10.9 profile)


----------



## XtachiX

omg, not done yet?
you must be absolutely bored and free to do this?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
omg, not done yet?
you must be absolutely bored and free to do this? 

if you have free time.... why not make it useful test out some random crap









reason for the free/bored time:








And if you haven't read the *Hours* its all during the late night/morning hours between 11pm - 6am.... so this isn't during the day on which I work during the day







so I am obviously FREE during the late night hours... unless you work during those hours then its different

So *Free its an obvious (hours when I don't work).... *Bored definitely... come on its week days(Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday - but while testing I watch movies on the TV, Play Bass & hangout with a bandmate here lol if not I would die running the vantage test so many times, tons of rebooting, uninstalling drivers, driver sweeper, installing new drivers, disabling ulps.. blah blah). If these were Friday, Saturday or Sunday.. then something must be wrong/boring in my life if I were to test that late on those days... on which I am not because those are my going out nights.


----------



## Rothius13

This is my first OC on my crossfire Sappire/Asus 5770's.
I feel proud!


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


if you have free time.... why not make it useful test out some random crap









reason for the free/bored time:








And if you haven't read the *Hours* its all during the late night/morning hours between 11pm - 6am.... so this isn't during the day on which I work during the day







so I am obviously FREE during the late night hours... unless you work during those hours then its different

So *Free its an obvious (hours when I don't work).... *Bored definitely... come on its week days(Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday - but while testing I watch movies on the TV, Play Bass & hangout with a bandmate here lol if not I would die running the vantage test so many times, tons of rebooting, uninstalling drivers, driver sweeper, installing new drivers, disabling ulps.. blah blah). If these were Friday, Saturday or Sunday.. then something must be wrong/boring in my life if I were to test that late on those days... on which I am not because those are my going out nights.











oookkkk, so kewl then
i thought you'd sit and watch the drivers install and uninstall and wait for results
kewl then
+rep btw


----------



## Kerelm

Hey guys I'm rocking 2 Sapphire 5770's Stock clocks but loving them!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerelm*


Hey guys I'm rocking 2 Sapphire 5770's Stock clocks but loving them!


overclock your 6 cores to 4ghz and you will love even more gaming with your stock Cf 5770's


----------



## jgarcia

Hey i have 1 XFX 5770 and was curious if someone could reffer me to a free benching software? Also to a tutorial on how to OC your GPU. Thanks guys...and can i join this club please sir.


----------



## bahmtf

cant wait untill i can be added to this club. im runnin a 5750 and saving up for the 5770. couple months left on my budget saving and itll be on its way


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Hey i have 1 XFX 5770 and was curious if someone could reffer me to a free benching software? Also to a tutorial on how to OC your GPU. Thanks guys...and can i join this club please sir.

Unigine Heaven

http://unigine.com/products/heaven/


----------



## pewpewlazer

So I pulled out my Vapor-X since the fan makes an annoying noise no matter how low I set it and the only game I play now is SC2 which has zero benefit from CF. My computer doesn't increase in noise at all while gaming now. It's awesome. My damn mechanical hard drives are the loudest part now. Probably going to put the Vapor-X in my brothers rig and wait for HD6k.

Only thing that sucks about the PCS+ is that there's no software voltage adjustment and it's a custom PCB that I haven't found a vmod for. Being stuck at 900 core sucked with CF, but it's worse single card.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

to all trying to become a member of this thread, good luck. Cs maan hasen't been on this thread since early june 2010. pm him a bunch and maybe he will add you.


----------



## Iggy0828

Just got my 5770 via UPS Friday, and so far It's fantastic.


----------



## XtachiX

ummm
i guess you can remove me from the list now, i've sold my xfx hd 5770
i'll use my current rig for photoshop only so i wont need it (using an old 9400gt card currently)

gotta say though.. this card was amazing, too bad i dont have it anymore
bye all ='(


----------



## Karlz3r

Remove me from the club please, I've sold my cards. Going to the army soon.


----------



## mauley

Finally got my 5770 stable at 1Ghz core and 1350Mhz memory, 1.25v. Highest load temp whilst gaming is 60c. I am very happy with this card.


----------



## polm

hey, i signed up 3 days ago and still cant see my name on the list


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polm* 
hey, i signed up 3 days ago and still cant see my name on the list









Cs has not update for quite a while


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bahmtf*


cant wait untill i can be added to this club. im runnin a 5750 and saving up for the 5770. couple months left on my budget saving and itll be on its way


Why do that when the 6000 series is just around the corner?

Also i have a question about overclocking these bad boy's, ok i have asked questions here before and they have never been answered.

Question: I have Turned off ULPS in bios for both my cards and enabled unofficial overclocking in MSI after burner and it lets me run the Kombustor test @ 1000/1200 @ 1.237v but it freezes about three(3) quarters the way through the test and I am only hitting temp of 72 degrees. Since it friezed up and shut kombustor down I added more voltage to 1.250v and then that just resets my machine?

Ok this is my thought behind it, my Mosfets are open to the elements with no dedicated cooling at all, could it be the mosfets heating up that causes my hangs and the machine restarts?

If I cut up some old tall heatsinks and attach them to the mosfets would that alleviate the freezing and crashes?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 

Ok this is my thought behind it, my Mosfets are open to the elements with no dedicated cooling at all, could it be the mosfets heating up that causes my hangs and the machine restarts?

If I cut up some old tall heatsinks and attach them to the mosfets would that alleviate the freezing and crashes?

Mosfets and inductors specifically.. need to be kept cool. I threw a heat sink on the backside of my PCB from my inductors..help'd quite a bit. As well I sink'd my fets and inductors on the front-side and added a deticated fan to them. Now that your over 1ghz.. you need to be concerned with lowering load temps more. That is your real issue..i suspect. +60c is too high once clock speeds start climbing +1ghz.

*im 24.7 stable with 1.377v @ 1105mhz core on water..load temps at 56c after 25min Kombuster.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

5770 x2
http://translate.google.com/translat...fikkarte/News/


----------



## alex1_kgr

I have a connect3D 5770 and an Asus EAH5770!System rocks!


----------



## skwannabe

HIS 5770 reporting in


----------



## Praet0rian

XFX HD-577X-ZNFC VC.3 950/1350







Looking to get higher via bios edit but looking for help with that.. :/


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
5770 x2
http://translate.google.com/translat...fikkarte/News/

PUKE!!


----------



## Praet0rian

Any Ideas on the memory change in the XFX HD-577X-ZNFC VC.3 
I originally had the HYNIX memory an my RMA replacement has the SAMSUNG memory. It over clocks a lot better.... I wrote a post on this with more detailed information. Was told I should write here any ideas ? Voltage / MAX OC / should I Bios flash ? can I ? Is it worth it or use Afterburner since it already allows Voltage changes :/


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Praet0rian*


Any Ideas on the memory change in the XFX HD-577X-ZNFC VC.3 
I originally had the HYNIX memory an my RMA replacement has the SAMSUNG memory. It over clocks a lot better.... I wrote a post on this with more detailed information. Was told I should write here any ideas ? Voltage / MAX OC / should I Bios flash ? can I ? Is it worth it or use Afterburner since it already allows Voltage changes :/


Use Afterburner if it allows voltage control on your card(make sure you made the config file change of allow unofficial overclocks)

Just test out the settings people have on their 5770's... in the very 1st page of this thread... test each overclocks with komboster, 3dmark06, vantage or playing games(i'd suggest 1-2 hours gaming to be certain it is stable) to be certain they are stable... just keep going up until you crash/screen artifacts/ display error / blank screen / screen freeze (you see any of those, you reached its limit, go down lol)

just play... you won't kill the card... just make sure you keep the temps lower than 70c (you can go higher, but its just to be on the safe side - you would want your card to last longer life)

these are just my random suggestion.. just play with it & love your card


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


5770 x2
http://translate.google.com/translat...fikkarte/News/


Ooh.. Not bad not bad.. Now if it has CF capability, good price and 3-way CF would be on par with the equilevant 6xxx series then I'd consider.. Odd though that they are making a 5770 x2 at this point though..


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Hm..
I have the opportunity to get a GTX 260 Core 216 55nm for $90.
I also have the opportunity to potentially trade that very same GTX 260 for an HIS HD 5770 1GB.

Do I:
A) Buy and keep the GTX 260
B) Buy and trade the GTX 260 for the HD 5770.
C) Don't get the GTX 260 at all.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


Hm..
I have the opportunity to get a GTX 260 Core 216 55nm for $90.
I also have the opportunity to potentially trade that very same GTX 260 for an HIS HD 5770 1GB.

Do I:
A) Buy and keep the GTX 260
B) Buy and trade the GTX 260 for the HD 5770.
C) Don't get the GTX 260 at all.


Get the 260(dude $90 is super cheap) .. if anything you can use it later on as a dedicated PhysX card

And get the 5770 later on or save up.. and wait a bit for the 6870 to come out since its the new replacement of the 5770


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Get the 260(dude $90 is super cheap) .. if anything you can use it later on as a dedicated PhysX card

And get the 5770 later on or save up.. and wait a bit for the 6870 to come out since its the new replacement of the 5770


Alright, get the 260 it is, but get the 5770 as a trade for it or no?


----------



## bahmtf

Just bought me a 5770! im going to xfire my 5770 with my 5750. add me pweeeeez


----------



## MoneyBe

I have the 5770 and got a little problem ... while playing Sc2 i have huge FPS drop during gameplay im getting around 60fps then for a second it drops to 10-20 fps...

every other is ok execpt sc2.. someone can help me with this?


----------



## Freakn

I'll be leaving shortly, stepping up to a 5850 or 5870 as soon as I can sell my 5770's

Got a gigabyte and an xfx if any one is interested


----------



## RedRumy3

Can someone here help me, i just bought another 5770 but its not the same as mine, it has 2 crossfire connector and im looking for the original bios for that.

HD-577A-ZNFC V1.2 is part no.

please help 

never mind card is fine dont know why i cant get crossfire to work stupid code 43 error in windows 7 64-bit


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedRumy3* 
Can someone here help me, i just bought another 5770 but its not the same as mine, it has 2 crossfire connector and im looking for the original bios for that.

HD-577A-ZNFC V1.2 is part no.

please help 

never mind card is fine dont know why i cant get crossfire to work stupid code 43 error in windows 7 64-bit


Assuming your latest Ati Catalyst drivers are up to date or properlly installed(it doesn't really need to be the latest one)....

Well did you try this.... Once the computer starts up... Disable crossfireX
Then go to start... search for: regedit
Then in top menu (on one of the tabs) look for *find...
search for: ulps
After done searching....

on the right side you will see highlighted: EnableULPS
And looking on the left side folder 0000 (or somethign like that)

Well simply look on the right... right-click "EnableULPS" - modify it... if you see "1" change it to "0" .... do the same thing to the next folders... 0001, 0002, 0003, etc... until there isnt anymore of those number folders

Afterwards close regedit.. and reboot your computer & this time try again enabling CrossfireX

hopefully it works this time.. I had issues trying to enable crossfireX - that solved it for me

Now if you have already done that... then wipe your ATI drivers & driver sweeper it... and try installing them again... or test other catalyst driver versions

***Another note - since its OCN & you are new here
Please now that you are in the forum.... go on the top and click "User CP"
left side: System Information > Add System
And fill in there your entire computer specs









That will be good for people trying to help you.. to be able to see your hardware computer details


----------



## DJEndet

So, since the 6xxx series will start appearing in the stores in a short time, anyone else like me waiting for the crash in 5770 prices?







2x 5770 is more than enough power for atleast year and half for me so no need to upgrade to 6xxx series.

Just got a new mobo waiting which I can use to go CF finally for free, was lucky as hell in that mind.


----------



## RedRumy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Assuming your latest Ati Catalyst drivers are up to date or properlly installed(it doesn't really need to be the latest one)....

Well did you try this.... Once the computer starts up... Disable crossfireX
Then go to start... search for: regedit
Then in top menu (on one of the tabs) look for *find...
search for: ulps
After done searching....

on the right side you will see highlighted: EnableULPS
And looking on the left side folder 0000 (or somethign like that)

Well simply look on the right... right-click "EnableULPS" - modify it... if you see "1" change it to "0" .... do the same thing to the next folders... 0001, 0002, 0003, etc... until there isnt anymore of those number folders

Afterwards close regedit.. and reboot your computer & this time try again enabling CrossfireX

hopefully it works this time.. I had issues trying to enable crossfireX - that solved it for me

Now if you have already done that... then wipe your ATI drivers & driver sweeper it... and try installing them again... or test other catalyst driver versions

***Another note - since its OCN & you are new here
Please now that you are in the forum.... go on the top and click "User CP"
left side: System Information > Add System
And fill in there your entire computer specs









That will be good for people trying to help you.. to be able to see your hardware computer details

I figured out the problem but i really appreciate the help, it was my advanced boot settings some reasons memory was checked there and when I removed the check and rebooted it installed the 2nd card fine and now i have crossfire enabled.

But when playing medal of honor my screen will flicker randomly and it gets a little annoying is that a known problem when running crossfire? anyway to fix it?

Edit: I just disabled EnableULPS and will test to see if I get flickers now

Also what bios should I flash both cards so I can use afterburner to bump voltage a little I am looking to get at least 960-1000 & 1300 on memory.

Thanks


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Count me in. MSI R5770 HAWK. Will have another one in a month for crossfire.


----------



## Gee Skill

Gigabyte Batmobile! lolz 5770 FTW!


----------



## sicarii

happy birthday to my sapphire 5770's!~














:


----------



## Freakn

Got a sapphire and xfx if any ones is looking


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Got a sapphire and xfx if any ones is looking


ahhah I'm with you as well... trying to get away my sapphire & xfx

Why don't we do this... who ever wants them.. we give em 1 of ours... so the person gets the CF according to the brand









I want to upgrade to CF 6870 soon


----------



## rtop2

How do I take a screen shot in Furmark, I am taking that number one spot sooner or later...


----------



## rtop2

Like a boss my friends, done at 1.299v


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
ahhah I'm with you as well... trying to get away my sapphire & xfx

Why don't we do this... who ever wants them.. we give em 1 of ours... so the person gets the CF according to the brand









I want to upgrade to CF 6870 soon









Sounds good but sending 1 internationally isn't worth the money


----------



## DJEndet

Been bored a few nights now so I've been experimenting with down voltaging to save some electricity and get my comp running cooler. Today, was my 5770s turn since I got my CPU done for now. Went from 1120 (stock) @ 960/1375 to 1087 @ 960/1375. Shaved off 3c of load temps.







 Gotta open this fella up tomorrow and put some new tim and clean it to get it even cooler so I wouldn't have to run the fan at so darn high speeds..

:EDIT:
I didn't find my rubbing alcohol so couldn't replace my tim but I did do something else... I cut out the mesh from the exhaust (reference model) and look what it did to my temps (2nd pic)... Thats 3c just from cutting it out.








:EDIT#2:
Applied new tim, 3c drop again. Now load temps are 65c with 70% fan speed, original temps were 74c so I'm pleased with what I've gotten done today.


----------



## sendblink23

Well guys I'm selling my CF 5770's & 9800GTX+

Anybody wants them? I have no clue how much to sell these things


----------



## Hatakescreams

i have Sapphire 5770 950/1370


----------



## theshadow03

can use an asus bios on a gigabyte card??my card is gigabyte hd 5770 ud.


----------



## YangerD

Any games I wouldn't be able to play yet with my rig and my resolution?


----------



## XtachiX

yeah
crysis


----------



## 0mar32

plz add me Sapphire reference HD5770 stock volts 1001/1350 MHz


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
yeah
crysis

I've played it on my rig pretty fine actually.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Well my 5770 friends i had to sell them and go after the 6870. Please forgive me, but it was time. Good luck to the ones that still have theirs and hope you guys get more gaming out of them.









With this said, please remove my name from the group. Good luck everyone


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


Well my 5770 friends i had to sell them and go after the 6870. Please forgive me, but it was time. Good luck to the ones that still have theirs and hope you guys get more gaming out of them.









With this said, please remove my name from the group. Good luck everyone










Hope you enjoy that 6870. Good luck


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


Well my 5770 friends i had to sell them and go after the 6870. Please forgive me, but it was time. Good luck to the ones that still have theirs and hope you guys get more gaming out of them.









With this said, please remove my name from the group. Good luck everyone










how much did they go for?








I hope it wasn't $200 both together.... you do know currently still a stock CF 5770 beats a single 6870 ofcourse with its current driver(don't forget our Cf 5770 beats a 5850 and in some cases beats/equals or some times reaches a 5870)... we will have to wait for the drivers to mature.. to see if it surpasses it - I so want a single 6870 to surpass our CF 5770 then it would be acceptable to make an upgrade to a single 6870.. since obviously currently selling our CF 5770 does not gives us enough $$$ to buy a single 6870 :/ .. unless you got lucky and sold them at a higher price

Obviously its better to upgrade to 6870.. because on CF 6870 its tremendous the change... my mentioning above was as in a user not having money and wanting to upgrade to a single 6870 from a cf 5770 - which will mean he will under perform until he gets a 2nd 6870

Well guys a tiny heads up... just installed the new catalyst driver hotfix 10.10c(no profile)... it beat my highest gpu score on 3dmark vantage(by 103 points) =P this was only the 1st run after installing the drivers


----------



## sendblink23

Here we go.. how a stock CF 5770 beats a single 6870 overclocked to 1030/1180 on Vantage =P

My new GPU score: 17890









6870 overclocked GPU score: 17623









I'm 100% certain our CF 5770's with 1000/1350 and above... Murder even more a single 6870 overclocked.. even if it were pushed more higher

=P


----------



## Hennessy

Whats the best driver for one 5770 with Windows 7 x64 ???


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


Whats the best driver for one 5770 with Windows 7 x64 ???


+1 Also wondering this.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


+1 Also wondering this.










I'm still using 10.6 I've never had a single freeze or lockup since installing them way back when they came out.


----------



## Hennessy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


I'm still using 10.6 I've never had a single freeze or lockup since installing them way back when they came out.


Thats great to hear but there are 4 new versions 10.7, 10.8, 10.9, 10.10 and I strongly hope they are not worse than 10.6


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


Thats great to hear but there are 4 new versions 10.7, 10.8, 10.9, 10.10 and I strongly hope they are not worse than 10.6










I don't know about that. I just didn't find the need to update my drivers since I'm getting pretty good performance and stability is strong.


----------



## sendblink23

guys simply test out all of the drivers.. and just stick on which ever works best for you

on my side for my CF 5770 10.10c works very nicely, tested many games so far and it feels much smoother the performance/gameplay - but ofcourse that is just me... it could be a total different experience for others


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Hi guys. Thank you for everything. I learned a lot looking through this thread. I am sorry to say I am moving on







. I just received my first HD 6870 and will order the next one Monday







. I already sold my first MSI R5770 and will have the second sold Saturday.

Take care all


----------



## XAnarchy

Any of you lads know what the price is for a second hand 5770?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Any of you lads know what the price is for a second hand 5770?


go to the market place... $100 shipped: http://www.overclock.net/video/84777...l#post11140823


----------



## skwannabe

How hard is it to change the cover? of the gpu? My HIS 5770 isn't a reference gpu but I would like better temperatures, while avoiding watercooling atm.

I know my mobo doesn't have two 16x slots, but it has a 8x. Would there be a tremendous decrease in performance if I were to cf? My 30 day return policy is over... So I'm stuck with this and I doubt anyone wants to buy this for a decent price.

Thanks


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


go to the market place... $100 shipped: http://www.overclock.net/video/84777...l#post11140823


Within Australia. I'd assume he'd have to lower his price a bunch so the few AUS users here would be more enticed to buy.

but I did just pick up a reference Sapphire 5770 for $114 from a fellow USA user, so yeah, $100 plus a few bucks to cover the fees and shipping for yourself is about right. I actually saw a MSi Hawk go for $99 a little while ago. I was pissed I didn't see it in time to snag it!









Now I have to deal with two different cards...but oh well, the reference Sapphire should be a good card as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


How hard is it to change the cover? of the gpu? My HIS 5770 isn't a reference gpu but I would like better temperatures, while avoiding watercooling atm.

I know my mobo doesn't have two 16x slots, but it has a 8x. Would there be a tremendous decrease in performance if I were to cf? My 30 day return policy is over... So I'm stuck with this and I doubt anyone wants to buy this for a decent price.

Thanks


from what I've heard, you won't see a performance hit from an 8x slot. It should be fine.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


How hard is it to change the cover? of the gpu? My HIS 5770 isn't a reference gpu but I would like better temperatures, while avoiding watercooling atm.

I know my mobo doesn't have two 16x slots, but it has a 8x. Would there be a tremendous decrease in performance if I were to cf? My 30 day return policy is over... So I'm stuck with this and I doubt anyone wants to buy this for a decent price.

Thanks


There is no decrease that I can notice on performance.. I used to have a previous board which did the x8 thing with CF... but its pretty much the same performance as my current x16/x16 so don't worry about it









Its pretty basic removing the Cover... if yours sorta like my batmobile version... just unscrew the 4 screws.. of the "X" thing in the bottom and the Cover should easily pop out... but ofcourse I have no clue how yours is actually... but you may give that a try


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Within


No clue how much it would be.. but BOTH of his 5770's are insured stable over 1k.. so they are very well worth it


----------



## CL3P20

I have run mine mod'd with 1.38v load on water since the day I purchased it [over 8months now].. with 1100+ speeds. So long as these cards have not been "cooked" with excessive temps..there are no issues with degradation from voltage/clock speeds on the core... memory is a totally different story though.


----------



## IfYkv5762

XFX HD 5770(Single) running @ 875/1300(not much, i know)


----------



## GTR Mclaren

XFX 5770 here


----------



## Nocturnal2

Shouldnt the OC list be updated by now because of better OC's


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sidspyker*


XFX HD 5770(Single) running @ 825/1300(not much, i know)


You can probably push to 900/1300 without any voltage change and be entirely stable... with good temperatures.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Diamond reference 5770 here running strong @ 960/1400 1.174v


----------



## flowtek

sold my 9800GT and move back to red, quite impressive performance with this little beast







, also running 3D mode @960/1400 with 1.149v and down to 2D mode when not needed @1.1v.. using MSIafterburner for oc.. what a great card









flo


----------



## Jras

So this morning I noticed that my card was loading high at 81c (after 5mins of furmark) so I decided to do some maintenance. Removed the heatsink and removed all dust, replaced TIM with some shinetsu and I also decided to not put back on the oval shroud (figured more exposed fins would cool better.

Put the card back in ran another 5min run in furmark, and it only got up to 64c. Was also able to top my previous stable overclock of 960/1300 to 1000/1375.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I have this XFX:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-462-_-Product

I can unlock voltages ??

my max OC stable is 940/1250


----------



## flowtek

im using MSI afterburner and turned on "enable voltage control" to adjust the voltage manually.. i heard some card wont unlocked, i guess something to do with reference board or not i dont know







i was just moving from green to red so am still playing around with ATI









good luck

flo


----------



## IfYkv5762

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


You can probably push to 900/1300 without any voltage change and be entirely stable... with good temperatures.


Yeah i think i can do that, i never tried OC'ing it any further than that because i don't need it yet, i can run games @ high settings right now(bcuz i'm not the oh i want to play the games on really high resolution guy), but thnx for the advice, my system is cool(as in temperatures) so i think i could go over that.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sidspyker*


Yeah i think i can do that, i never tried OC'ing it any further than that because i don't need it yet, i can run games @ high settings right now(bcuz i'm not the oh i want to play the games on really high resolution guy), but thnx for the advice, my system is cool(as in temperatures) so i think i could go over that.


Update your signature, with your system specs in "User CP" (control panel, not cone piece[inside joke]) -> Add System. Helps people on here know more about what your talking about.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

ok the voltage in my XFX 5770 can be unlocked

I want to reach 1000Mhz and 1350Mhz

what voltage number I must use ??? (default is 1200)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


ok the voltage in my XFX 5770 can be unlocked

I want to reach 1000Mhz and 1350Mhz

what voltage number I must use ??? (default is 1200)



you would have to experiment on your own
some reach it at stock voltage, others avg from 1.225 till 1.35v

good luck... I couldn't ever stable it on my xfx, only my sapphire can reach it at 1.3v but since I am CF I have to stick to the max of my xfx :/


----------



## GTR Mclaren

oh :/

what program its the best to test the stability of the OC ??

I have furmark btw


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


oh :/

what program its the best to test the stability of the OC ??

I have furmark btw


Furmark, Kombustor... which ever Benchmark software as well ex: 3DMark06, Vantage, Aquamark, Heaven... etc
and the obvious GAMING being able to do for a couple of hours with no issues.. confirms you that you are certainly stable.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

well Im doing it right now D:

but Afterburner tops at 960Mhz for the core speed

how can I reach higher ??


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


well Im doing it right now D:

but Afterburner tops at 960Mhz for the core speed

how can I reach higher ??


Enable unofficial overclocking in afterburner config file. It's located in the installation folder named as MSIAfterburner.cfg. Open it with Notepad and search for EnableUnofficialOverclocking= 0 <--- Change the 0 to 1 and save the file. Reload afterburner and you can OC the core more.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

I sold my poor HD 4770 on my second gamer and kept my Hawk R5770 so.... The 5770 plays CoD a lot better than the 4770


----------



## XAnarchy

2x 5770's plays CoD than a 4770







<nudge nudge>


----------



## DJEndet

Made a custom shroud for my 5770 to suck air from outside the case. Here's a link:http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...k-boredom.html

Dropped my load temps a little compared to old ones, now loads at 66c. The load temps went up from 65c after my last modding to 70c for some reason.. Guessing I screwed up with the tim a little.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Made a custom shroud for my 5770 to suck air from outside the case. Here's a link:http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...k-boredom.html

Dropped my load temps a little compared to old ones, now loads at 66c. The load temps went up from 65c after my last modding to 70c for some reason.. Guessing I screwed up with the tim a little.


Hehee if I had more space between my CF i would have done that ghetto mod


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Hehee if I had more space between my CF i would have done that ghetto mod










Why not make bigger one which covers both cards, lower one completely and the lower one partially so it gets fresh air some aswell? I bet it would work out and make even the upper card cooler.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJEndet*


Why not make bigger one which covers both cards, lower one completely and the lower one partially so it gets fresh air some aswell? I bet it would work out and make even the upper card cooler.










hehe well if don't manage to sell my cards by 1 or 2 weeks.. I will go ahead and try it out


----------



## Freakn

Well I'm out, sold the 5770's and got a Gigabyte 6870

P.S. someone needs to contact a local mod in regards to this thread being maintained, posibly moved to new owner ship


----------



## NoGuru

Anyone have a MSI Hawk Cooler or Fan they want to sell?
Fan stopped working and just want a cheap replacement.

Edit: Or do you know what size fan is on the cooler?


----------



## DrzkaCZ

hi, I need advice, I have 2x 5770 Crossfire and when throwing leaves into the battlefield, and I take him back as a graphic goes to about 20 and the second at 99% and it's unplayable ... :-(

AMD Phenom II X6 3,5GHz/2,5GHz, AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken 2x12cm, Gigabyte
GA-MA790XT-UD4P, Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz, 2x ATI HD 5770 850MHz,
4800MHz @ 960MHz, 5500MHz, Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB, Fortron Blue Storm
PRO 500W


----------



## flowtek

^^







welcome to overclock.net.. umm, but.. what ??


----------



## DrzkaCZ

ou sorrry 
* Hi, I need advice, I have 2 x 5770 Crossfire, and when I minimized the first graphics goes to about 20% and second 99% and it's unplayable ... :-(

It's good, with Catalyst 10.4 is all right


----------



## maximus20895

How do some of you guys get so high? My Core clock is only 900 and it reaches 87 in just 2 min. I can't even get past 950 without the computer locking. This is on stock cooling V2.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrzkaCZ* 







ou sorrry
* Hi, I need advice, I have 2 x 5770 Crossfire, and when I minimized the first graphics goes to about 20% and second 99% and it's unplayable ... :-(

It's good, with Catalyst 10.4 is all right 

i have no idea if its the result when ocing the card but you might find the answer HERE, hope it helps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus20895* 
How do some of you guys get so high? My Core clock is only 900 and it reaches 87 in just 2 min. I can't even get past 950 without the computer locking. This is on stock cooling V2.

u can adjust the voltage to reach higher clock, but not all the card can be adjusted manually especially for non-reference







, but no worry, some cant even overclock at all or need more voltage to run at stock speed







... temps is a bit warm for 900 core, well mine reach 91c but with 1020 core and for benching only, u might want to revise your airflow there









flo


----------



## sratra

I have an XFX one and need to get audio working through HDMI.
Please Help!


----------



## lion_sta

Knowing the answer I will still ask, will the Akasa Freedom Force fit my HIS 5770?


----------



## jazzlighthart

Does anybody know the best cooler for my 5770?
i just bought HIS 5770


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazzlighthart*


Does anybody know the best cooler for my 5770?
i just bought HIS 5770



TR HR-03 (rev. A) works great.


----------



## mtcn77

Crap, my old hr-03 r600 didn't come with a suitable retention bracket, stuck with the whiny stock fan.
Those who wish to overclock should really consider getting an Akasa Apache fan. I have one sitting on top of a harddrive blowing air right perpendicular to the card's own fan, it is working great so far. Once I incorrectly reversed its direction of airflow and the video card idled at 70celcius! Apache fan really works! Mine can manage 1020 mhz 66 celcius(in game) @1.25v & 90% fan velocity.
I have one problem though, the image stutters if there are any objects sweeping the screen from side to side horizontally. I think it exagerrates when I overclock the memory.







I cannot benefit at all from the usual 1460mhz my version can perform, is this the "error redundancy check" reviews have been mentioning?


----------



## jazzlighthart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


TR HR-03 (rev. A) works great.




















thanks i'll try to find it at store...
but any other suggestion?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazzlighthart* 
thanks i'll try to find it at store...
but any other suggestion?


Water block.


----------



## galaxie83

You can count me in. Just recently finished this build. Added 5770 untill the 5970s come out.

EDIT: I mean 6970s wooops


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:

You can count me in. Just recently finished this build. Added 5770 untill the 5970s come out.
You mean 69xx series?

The 5970 has been out for a while.


----------



## galaxie83

yeah thanks for that correction there. 6970s

or the 6990s.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galaxie83* 
yeah thanks for that correction there. 6970s

or the 6990s.

lol, was just making sure.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*











You can count me in. Just recently finished this build. Added 5770 untill the 5970s come out.

EDIT: I mean 6970s wooops


Can you tell me whats being water cooled in your system?


----------



## Platinum8317

Just thought I'd add a pic of my 5770 setup in Crossfire.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Can you tell me whats being water cooled in your system?

Um, yeah, I would like to know as well.


----------



## pjl21

I have a stock Saphire Vapor X 5770... Soon to X-Fire







Add me to the list ??


----------



## antuk15

I'm now rocking Tri-Fire


----------



## XAnarchy

How does your trifire run? Mine runs better with 2, but i've still got some tinkering to do...


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


How does your trifire run? Mine runs better with 2, but i've still got some tinkering to do...


They rin sooooo sweet, I spent a full day going and testing all the drivers from 10.4 onwards. 10.9 are the best with 10.8's a close second. People say the 10.5's are the best for Tri-Fire but from my own testing by benching them agaisnt others they're very poor.

So I'm running 10.9's currently


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


They rin sooooo sweet, I spent a full day going and testing all the drivers from 10.4 onwards. 10.9 are the best with 10.8's a close second. People say the 10.5's are the best for Tri-Fire but from my own testing by benching them agaisnt others they're very poor.

So I'm running 10.9's currently










just wondering how is 10.11 on your testings? For me those are the best in scores for benchmarks as in crossfire, almost 18k on stock settings on the gpu on vantage









no clue how tri-fire should do

This is my Heaven v2.1


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Can you tell me whats being water cooled in your system?


Obviously nothing at the moment . I Just installed the res. I am planning on switching to WC in a couple weeks. I was test fitting, so I just kept it in there.

BTW Just added a second 5770 now running CF.


----------



## hick

What do you guys think the #1 5770 is for under $150 (before rebates (I don't trust them))?
My plan is grab 1 5770, next month upgrade the psu and mobo then crossfire in january.


----------



## maximus20895

My stock 5770 get to around 90-93 Max during COD:BO. Is this normal, it seems pretty hot to me. :/


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *galaxie83*


Obviously nothing at the moment . I Just installed the res. I am planning on switching to WC in a couple weeks. I was test fitting, so I just kept it in there.

BTW Just added a second 5770 now running CF.










Sorry man I didn't want to seem like i was flaming. Was just curious incase my eyes were deceiving me. It does look very nice. What res is it? Also what else do you plan on running?


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAnarchy* 
Sorry man I didn't want to seem like i was flaming. Was just curious incase my eyes were deceiving me. It does look very nice. What res is it? Also what else do you plan on running?

Its all good, I wasn't thinking your were flaming. Thanks for the compliment though. I plan on getting a couple SSDs for the OS. Right now just running 2 raptors. And I will change out the 5770s to 6970s when they finally hit the market. I'm pretty happy with the I7 950 at the moment. As far as Watercooling goes I am going to use a EK Supreme HF Nickel Plated cpu block,EK ASUS Rampage III Extreme Full Board Cooling Block Kit Acetal + Nickel and a XSPC RX360 rad.

The Res is a FrozenQ Liquid Fusion

Im not sure if this is happening to anyone else but anytime I apply and save my profile in MSI Afterburner with the fan on manual at 65 it sounds like the second GPU fan lowers on its own. Shouldn't it stay the same speed if I have synchronization on?


----------



## brandontaz2k2

I am thinking about grabbing a second 5770, since they are $130 with a rebate (off of Newegg I believe), is this a wise choice? Has anyone had any problems with Crossfire? Will I notice any big differences in the games I play? I know I wont notice any differences in Battlefield 2, but what about Starcraft 2, or GTA4? I had COD:MW2 but it is the ****tiest multiplayer game I have ever played, so I uninstalled it. I currently have my single card overclocked to 920/1400 @ stock voltage.


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*


I am thinking about grabbing a second 5770, since they are $130 with a rebate (off of Newegg I believe), is this a wise choice? Has anyone had any problems with Crossfire? Will I notice any big differences in the games I play? I know I wont notice any differences in Battlefield 2, but what about Starcraft 2, or GTA4? I had COD:MW2 but it is the ****tiest multiplayer game I have ever played, so I uninstalled it. I currently have my single card overclocked to 920/1400 @ stock voltage.


That's what I did. I only had one for a little while then they got so inexpensive at Newegg I just pulled the plug on another. You would gain about 60-75% in FPS in most games. Games Like BFBC2 or Metro 2033 not so much. RE5, Mafia 2, GTA4, COD Black Ops, Batman AA, Yes I have gained about 30+ FPS in those.
Make sure to run the latest crossfire drivers and CCC 10.11 has been running great for me so far.


----------



## AspirinE

Hi (relatively new to overclocking.net)

Bought my VaporX 5770 around 3 months ago... definately a great price/performance choice.


----------



## 69BBNova

I bought a XFX HD 5770 about a week ago, I figured I'd try one of these before I got a HD 6850 Toxic in a few months...

I believe its a non-ref PCB (only one x-fire tab) with the blower fan (looks like a brick) it also has Samsung Mem IC's if that makes a difference.

Its true there isnt a large price difference between the 5770 and the 6850, but I figured it will be a backup card later on. My first ATI was a Sapphire HD 4670 1GB and it performed just fine.

Although many complain about the drivers I figure I'd find out on my own, so far there have been no problems...

I'm running the 10.6's, the card is not fully tested but right now I'm running at 1000/1350 1.200v,. I might be able to lower the voltage but for now its good.

The temps are running about 72c 60% fan with a 76-78f ambiant, playing Crysis.

Overall I like the card.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*


I am thinking about grabbing a second 5770, since they are $130 with a rebate (off of Newegg I believe), is this a wise choice? Has anyone had any problems with Crossfire? Will I notice any big differences in the games I play? I know I wont notice any differences in Battlefield 2, but what about Starcraft 2, or GTA4? I had COD:MW2 but it is the ****tiest multiplayer game I have ever played, so I uninstalled it. I currently have my single card overclocked to 920/1400 @ stock voltage.


It's a great idea. Starcraft 2 I don't know about but GTA4 I would think should offer some better performance. I haven't had any issues with my two cards and currently have them oc'd 1010/1310 (I think this voltage is correct I'll have to check) 1.179v(watercooled though)my temps don't go above 48C.


----------



## B-roca

Just upgrade from my xfx 4830 to a msi 5770 Hawk and I love it. Its certainly a great bang for your buck card. I currently have it clocked at 900/1300


----------



## brandontaz2k2

I'm actually thinking about grabbing a GTX 570 now. Expensive I know, but CF 5770's wont cut it for newer games that will be coming out sometime in the next year. (I'm preparing for Battlefield 3) So I'm probably going to get a 570 and then next year maybe put them in SLI or see what kind of single cards are available then.


----------



## KGIXXER7

2 XFX 5770's stock clocks at this time, painted blue to match the rest.

Attachment 183047


----------



## flowtek

now thats a very nice theme









flo


----------



## KGIXXER7

thanks flo...I like blue


----------



## sendblink23

wiped it for fun


----------



## flowtek

@KGIXXER7
i wonder if yours are reference pcb.. i only see 1 CF slot each card but maybe i've mistaken.. how are temps? did you try to oc them?

flo


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
@KGIXXER7
i wonder if yours are reference pcb.. i only see 1 CF slot each card but maybe i've mistaken.. how are temps? did you try to oc them?

flo

No idea about the reference but yes I only have one CF slot per card.

My last 4 on the serial are ZNFR, and I can never find that ending code.

I have oc'd them(a few diff times) right now I only have one in trying to troubleshoot a problem i have been having. Highest temps I have seen from either card were 82.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Since you mentioned it I looked around a bit and to me it looks like they are reference cards...what does this mean? lol

is there something good or bad about them?

thanks


----------



## NoGuru

KGIXXER7 stop by and say hi in the MI overclockers club http://www.overclock.net/member-run-...cn-thread.html


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7* 
2 XFX 5770's stock clocks at this time, painted blue to match the rest.

Attachment 183047

did you actually paint them or just photoshop it? im just curious because everything thats not blue isn't in color.


----------



## KGIXXER7

will do


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
did you actually paint them or just photoshop it? im just curious because everything thats not blue isn't in color.

they are painted, I just used a photo filter to only show blues, and everything else black and white...attached original pic


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys how do you go about oc'ing two different cards in crossfire? I have them right now at 960/1300.

Question is I think they both have voltage control. But they are different brands and I'm not sure if I should adjust the voltages together like afterburner does for xfire cards.

So should I just select each card in AB and do them separate?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7* 
they are painted, I just used a photo filter to only show blues, and everything else black and white...attached original pic


















looks good.


----------



## KGIXXER7

thanks brown


----------



## usmankh10

i also own a 5770 
plzz see my thread i got a problem wid xfx 5770 V1








http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...anty-help.html


----------



## r4yne

I have a 5770 and want to be in the club.


----------



## nyrmitz

check the sig rig


----------



## PrimeSLP

I want in

and I even used the google spreadsheets


----------



## murcielago585

it's too bad, I never joined the club and my 5770 is already going. Loved this card (for the price) but I will be happy to get the 2x+ performance of the GTX 570. I won't be happy for double the power usage though...


----------



## NoGuru

Any volt or pencil mods for a 5770 Hawk?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question...

how SHIFT run in a 5770 ???

I want to get in in Steam.....but the demo runs like ****....


----------



## antuk15

Sign me up for Tri-Fire


----------



## GTR Mclaren

<div class="quote-container"><span>Quote:</span>
<div class="quote-block">Originally Posted by <strong>GTR Mclaren;11628186</strong> <br>
Question...<br><br>
how SHIFT run in a 5770 ???<br><br>
I want to get in in Steam.....but the demo runs like ****.... <img alt="frown.gif" class="bbcode_smiley" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif"></div>
</div>
<br>
?????????????????????????


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

Sign me up, Diamond ATI 5770 here.


----------



## buddyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGIXXER7;11529958*
> they are painted, I just used a photo filter to only show blues, and everything else black and white...attached original pic:cheers:


Is the warranty void if you remove/paint the cooler on the 5770 as you did? I am thinking about painting my xfx 5770 myself.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Question...

how SHIFT run in a 5770 ???

I want to get in in Steam.....but the demo runs like ****....










That game runs pretty awesome over here(currently using Catalyst 10.12), I don't have it on steam just regular bought the game last year(its using the latest patch) - me on max settings on everything - res 1600x900 I get above 125fps+ - so if I disable CrossfireX pretty certain it will be above 60fps - obviously it will run really great the game still on a single 5770 on max settings.

Screenshot at 140fps ofcourse on CFX

















So if you have issues running the game then its the demo of steam that stinks


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddyboy;11640202*
> Is the warranty void if you remove/paint the cooler on the 5770 as you did? I am thinking about painting my xfx 5770 myself.


no idea


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

Odd question. I just checked both cpu-z and gpu-z to spy on my 5770 but am confused on the numbers cpu-z are giving me. Says my core speed is 156MHz and memory is at 300Mhz. But that can't be right...right? Gpu-z says what it should 850Mhz/1200Mhz.

I'm a noob to all this, so why the difference?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uuuf5/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534808


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slick Slab McKnab;11666097*
> Odd question. I just checked both cpu-z and gpu-z to spy on my 5770 but am confused on the numbers cpu-z are giving me. Says my core speed is 156MHz and memory is at 300Mhz. But that can't be right...right? Gpu-z says what it should 850Mhz/1200Mhz.
> 
> I'm a noob to all this, so why the difference?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uuuf5/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534808


Disable EIST and C1E or speedstep in your BIOS.


----------



## Slick Slab McKnab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11667178*
> Disable EIST and C1E or speedstep in your BIOS.


Will do, thank you


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slick Slab McKnab;11667803*
> Will do, thank you


Don't do that stuff, leave the bios as it is... that is completely normal those clocks - that is Powerstate - its the idle of the cards when its not running a 3d app.. in other words so that you get way lower temps while at idle on your card

Once you run any 3d app or something that uses the gpu your clocks will change automatically - so its 100% perfectly fine & exactly how the cards should be

Example:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538961
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5g9ux/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cmydk/


----------



## galaxie83

5770 CF Heaven Benchies


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Don't do that stuff, leave the bios as it is... that is completely normal those clocks - that is Powerstate - its the idle of the cards when its not running a 3d app.. in other words so that you get way lower temps while at idle on your card

Once you run any 3d app or something that uses the gpu your clocks will change automatically - so its 100% perfectly fine & exactly how the cards should be

Example:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538961
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5g9ux/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cmydk/


Did you read his post? His GPU is already at the rated clocks but his CPU is at the downclocked state and he wants it to be at stock. 99.9% of all overclockers run the system this way.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Did you read his post? His GPU is already at the rated clocks but his CPU is at the downclocked state and he wants it to be at stock. 99.9% of all overclockers run the system this way.


Read again its nothing related to cpu his question... is all about his GPU - he mentions cpu-z because he's talking about the *gpu* clock readings on the gpu tab and the validation page of cpu-z(that is why he is comparing it with gpu-z)

Quote:



Odd question. *I just checked both cpu-z and gpu-z to spy on my 5770 but am confused on the numbers cpu-z are giving me. Says my core speed is 156MHz and memory is at 300Mhz. But that can't be right...right? Gpu-z says what it should 850Mhz/1200Mhz.*

I'm a noob to all this, so why the difference?


Those settings you mentioned are just plain optional, they are not needed at all for overclockers since not all system hardwares react the same way. Like for my case I can overclock perfectly fine without any changes of disabling anything on the bios for my system.


----------



## minitt

hi, i just got a XFX HD5770.Part No: HD-577X-ZNFK.

I did try MSI Afterburner with edited cfg file but still cant activate the voltage section. can some 1 take a look at the pic and tell whether this card is voltage tweakable .....

i am guessing these two chips are responsible for vgpu and vmem apw7088 and apw7067n respectively.
**GPU-Z shows VDDC @ 1.1V at normal load


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minitt*


hi, i just got a XFX HD5770.Part No: HD-577X-ZNFK.

I did try MSI Afterburner with edited cfg file but still cant activate the voltage section. can some 1 take a look at the pic and tell whether this card is voltage tweakable .....

i am guessing these two chips are responsible for vgpu and vmem apw7088 and apw7067n respectively.
**GPU-Z shows VDDC @ 1.1V at normal load











*Make sure you did save the config file properly not ending .txt to be "MSIAfterburner.cfg" and this is the only thing needed changed inside that file: EnableUnofficialOverclocking= 1

Anyways not sure if your 5770 version is possible but assuming it can... then randomly asking did you afterwards enable the options of voltage in the settings menu?









And I think afterwards you would need to close msi afterburner and start it again and the voltage should be changeable... another thing you can do is disable all the *ULPS in registry - search for: EnableUlps and change all of them from "1" to "0" - when done then restart the computer

If none of thsi works... then its locked the voltage on yours... then it could be a flashing bios on yoru 5770... but there is always risks doing that(i'm not even sure if on yours works)... you would need to flash it with the Asus bios *google the voltage tweak version


----------



## minitt

This particular hd5770 is a non reference , now im certain.








neway would it be safe to use RBE to edit the existing bios ?? (yes ill keep a backup)
Just want to increase the vgpu to 1.2v....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minitt;11693629*
> This particular hd5770 is a non reference , now im certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neway would it be safe to use RBE to edit the existing bios ?? (yes ill keep a backup)
> Just want to increase the vgpu to 1.2v....


I actually replied to you because my XFX is the HD-577X-ZNFC which is pretty much close to yours and I can change the voltage normally with no bios flashing _scratch that I got super confused... mine is not the one I mentioned its another one.... HD-577A-ZNFC my bad - well wte if you want to give flashing a try.. then give it a try I am not hold responsible if your card dies_ hopefully it works

But if you want to flash it no need of RBE and I think you won't have an issue trying to flash the bios, so give it a try - if anything happens you can simply flash it back to the original bios - *Before Anything* just simply *backup your current bios of the card with GPU-Z* - just click this icon to save it:








name it really basic like: xfxorig.bin

I took the liberty to setup everything for what you need to flash it - including the asus bios and made a tiny read me of how to flash it with a usb - I made it pretty simple: http://www.mediafire.com/?9j2yakp80i74w82

Remember if you want to flash it back to the original bios... make sure the " xfxorig.bin " is in the root of the usb.. use the same command but replacing the bios file name. *Note* Afterwards any flashing you would need to uninstall & install again the ati/amd graphic driver


----------



## sicarii

Hi all,

I don't know what happened but before CCC, GPU-Z, and Real-temp all shows the same temp readings for my HD5770 but now look at my screencap:










GPU-Z shows 5 °C higher now compared to CCC's and realtemp's reading..

Idk which one to believe?


----------



## Snowman1989

I'm thinking of getting a second 5770 now. Does anyone know if the Sapphire 5770 FleX has adjustable voltage? I have a MSI 5770 Hawk and I wanna have both at the same clock, have the Hawk at 950 but plan on getting both to 1 GHz.


----------



## elikim

just built my first system and first oc-ed graphics card.

Have a HIS Ice-Q 5770 oc-ed to 960/1400

No Idea how to upload my heaven benchmark but will do so when instructed


----------



## minitt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I actually replied to you because my XFX is the HD-577X-ZNFC which is pretty much close to yours and I can change the voltage normally with no bios flashing _scratch that I got super confused... mine is not the one I mentioned its another one.... HD-577A-ZNFC my bad - well wte if you want to give flashing a try.. then give it a try I am not hold responsible if your card dies_ hopefully it works

But if you want to flash it no need of RBE and I think you won't have an issue trying to flash the bios, so give it a try - if anything happens you can simply flash it back to the original bios - *Before Anything* just simply *backup your current bios of the card with GPU-Z* - just click this icon to save it:








name it really basic like: xfxorig.bin

I took the liberty to setup everything for what you need to flash it - including the asus bios and made a tiny read me of how to flash it with a usb - I made it pretty simple: http://www.mediafire.com/?9j2yakp80i74w82

Remember if you want to flash it back to the original bios... make sure the " xfxorig.bin " is in the root of the usb.. use the same command but replacing the bios file name. *Note* Afterwards any flashing you would need to uninstall & install again the ati/amd graphic driver


Wouldn't this be safe if I edit the voltage (3d voltage) of existing bios and then flash.

Since I am totally sure mine is non reference and probably doesn't even have a voltage controller that is known to be tweakable. (see #4322 post for back PCB Picture)

Btw I dun have built in Graphics card with the MB. So If i brick my card after flashing, I'll have to rely on Blind Flashing. can u tell me how to blind flash?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minitt*


Wouldn't this be safe if I edit the voltage (3d voltage) of existing bios and then flash.

Since I am totally sure mine is non reference and probably doesn't even have a voltage controller that is known to be tweakable. (see #4322 post for back PCB Picture)

Btw I dun have built in Graphics card with the MB. So If i brick my card after flashing, I'll have to rely on Blind Flashing. can u tell me how to blind flash?


Blind Flashing.... yeah like I said its a Risk :/ - no clue if that is even possible(you will still need a video card to view on the monitor) - buttttttttt If you know how much time it takes to get to the DOS screen (memorize how was the process) - I'm pretty sure if you type in correctly the command without messing up on the keyboard.. its possible to do so blind flashing (even though I have no clue what happens when you flash with a wrong bios.. not sure if it kills the card.. or if its reversable)

You can still RMA the card from where you bought it, just say it suddenly stopped working







Unless if its directly RMA with XFX I don't know what are their warraties about flashing bios unless you get help directly from them(they providing the bios files) <- maybe ask(xfx support) them if they can provide you a bios file for your card that could allow voltage changes

Anyways I think its a better choice what you said about modding your current bios instead.... but the risk will still be there no matter what


----------



## mtcn77

I get the driver crash error after 2-3 hours of 2d use coupled with sleep mode boot 2-3 times. Just before it crashed, once the speakers tweeted a weird super high pitch noise, or the folders were unresponsive. Any thought on what to do?
The windows installation is bugged btw, sometimes the computer won't start unless I cut the powerline for 15 seconds. It also takes 1 minute just to pass the windows logo. Don't want to reinstall windows, just a fix please.


----------



## Falesh

I've got 2 5770s in CrossFireX and am looking to OC them. I don't want to push it though so can anyone recommend GPU & Memory clocks that would work on pretty much any card? Cheers!


----------



## Chewy

Count me in guys got my xfx 5770 last week awsome bang for buck!


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falesh;11761361*
> I've got 2 5770s in CrossFireX and am looking to OC them. I don't want to push it though so can anyone recommend GPU & Memory clocks that would work on pretty much any card? Cheers!


mines @ 945 - 1345 on stock volts with crossfire! I don't think it is worth it to go any future by upping the volts.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falesh;11761361*
> I've got 2 5770s in CrossFireX and am looking to OC them. I don't want to push it though so can anyone recommend GPU & Memory clocks that would work on pretty much any card? Cheers!


900/1300 is almost guaranteed with any 5770. mine do 960/1375 and 960/1350 on stock volts. one card is a little weaker than the other 2. i've had them all as high as 1050/1450 w/1.32v

edit: no one has been added to this club since june because our leader hasn't been here since then.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falesh;11761361*
> i've got 2 5770s in crossfirex and am looking to oc them. I don't want to push it though so can anyone recommend gpu & memory clocks that would work on pretty much any card? Cheers!


929/1385


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn my card tops at 940/1250 -_________-


----------



## masustic

mine run 24/7 at 1000\1330 but just about any card should handle 925\1275 if you dont want to push it.


----------



## Snowman1989

What other 5770 would be great to crossfire with my MSI Hawk?

Def not another Hawk since they havent lowered in price at all.

I want it to OC like my Hawk, which is at 950/1200.


----------



## teajayyy

hmm i've had my 5770's for a while @ 950 / 1337, which do you think is better on the performance, memory speed or core clock speed running 1920x1080?


----------



## magicmike

Sadly i'm departing this club, my 6950 will be here tomorrow to replace it.







I really liked my 5770, it worked very well and overclocked like a monster, its going to a friend and i'll get him on here so he can keep the card in the club.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmike;11794588*
> Sadly i'm departing this club, my 6950 will be here tomorrow to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked my 5770, it worked very well and overclocked like a monster, its going to a friend and i'll get him on here so he can keep the card in the club.


Well I'll give you extra luck... hoping that for you flashing it to the 6970 bios works at 100% for you









If not oh well at least its a 6950 hehee


----------



## magicmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11794780*
> Well I'll give you extra luck... hoping that for you flashing it to the 6970 bios works at 100% for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not oh well at least its a 6950 hehee


Yeah I hope it does work out when I try to flash it, when I heard the news about it being possible it reassured my purchase and made me feel so much better about splurging on it.


----------



## pepejovi

I have one:

HIS ati Radeon 5770 1Gb GDDR5
925/1325 otherwise stock.


----------



## txtrkandy

I have a XFX 5770!! @ 935/1385


----------



## NoGuru

Unsubing from this club.


----------



## KGIXXER7

in one week i will be too...damn holiday shipping lol


----------



## sendblink23

my crappy 3dmark11 score


----------



## BigCactus

Just bought two 5770s to CF.


----------



## KGIXXER7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;11824033*
> Just bought two 5770s to CF.


congrats


----------



## GTR Mclaren

it will be a worthy upgrade if a get a 6870 ??

I will see a big step up in performance ??


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11824394*
> it will be a worthy upgrade if a get a 6870 ??
> 
> I will see a big step up in performance ??


Its my opinion...

*6870 after seeing so many posts of peoples own testings - comparing with my cf 5770 (on which I don't overclock at all) we score higher on 3dmark06, vantage, 3dmark11, heaven and tons of games as well... just only a tiny few games its when they pass us by a tiny little bit, between like 3 - 5fps(funny thing its the same games the 5870's pass us)

from a single 5770 obviously yes... from a cf 5770 well... 5770's is still better, even on stock they still beat an overclocked 6870... if you can 1k the cf 5770 it rapes even much more any 6870... but the obvious having a single solution with a future proof of double that performance is insanely better. 6870 is the way to go for future sake.

If you prefer a cheap $100 spending adding the 2nd 5770 then do it! But if you cannot CF on your mobo.. obviously 6870 is for you.

So better is getting the 6870 if you are interested on newer technology + future proofing for much better performance adding a 2nd 6870... or just save up to $300 and buy a 6950 then flash it with the 6970 bios then you're golden. Just get what you feel like spending.. I'm interested going for the 6950 way like one of the previous posters.

Forgot to mention... a 6950 is 2gb... that means if you plan on gaming big resolutions its much better for it.


----------



## BigCactus

I'd ask yourself what games you can't play with two 5770s. But one 6950 is probably the way to go right now.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Hey guys,

Having problems with my Vapor-X 5770, brand new out of box, plug into system and I get a black screen after booting for 30 seconds or so. If I plug my old 4350 back in, no problems. If I boot without power cord I get warning saying no power from motherboard. 4350 works bang on when plugged in. I have more described in my signature post as well.

Anything I am missing?
Common issues?
Looks like a bad unit to me, anyone else?

Thanks!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGoNShow;11826105*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Having problems with my Vapor-X 5770, brand new out of box, plug into system and I get a black screen after booting for 30 seconds or so. If I plug my old 4350 back in, no problems. If I boot without power cord I get warning saying no power from motherboard. 4350 works bang on when plugged in. I have more described in my signature post as well.
> 
> Anything I am missing?
> Common issues?
> Looks like a bad unit to me, anyone else?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have any friend who has a computer on which you could test out your graphic card & as well using your PSU on his system to see if it works on his build? If the issue happens again.. then test with his PSU... if it does not work then its obvious the graphic card is bad.... but if it works... then try moving his PSU to your build with the your graphic card... and test again.. hopefully it works .... if not... then no clue some other issue maybe odd mobo behavior

At least this way you can figure out if its the PSU or the Graphic Card .. to know if its working properly

I honestly don't have any other suggestions ..... did you test plugin in any other PCIE power connectors from your PSU(or use the molex adapter).. maybe that could be it


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Thanks for the tip, I will give it a go right now.

I have tried all the PCI-E connectors on my new 750w supply but not the molex converter harness so I will try that next as well as another PSU I have here too and let you know.

Found the reciept today so more than 2 more hours dicking around i might just take it back and get another.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;11824793*
> I'd ask yourself what games you can't play with two 5770s. But one 6950 is probably the way to go right now.


actually....I want better FPS with BC2 and SHIFT...and the 5770 get owned by metro 2033...beside that...nothing really...

and the 6950 do not fit in my Scout -__________-


----------



## BigCactus

Might get cpu bottlenecked I think if your sig is current?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;11832751*
> Might get cpu bottlenecked I think if your sig is current?


Really ?? it will bottleneck the 6950(or 6870) ??

I though I will be safe with this cpu


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Got a new Flex 5770 today, running stable finally, 53c under load (SC2 w/ Ultra everything, marine area) with no lag, I love it!

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Falesh

Thanks for the tips about OC values. Is there an advantage to using MSI Afterburner with a 925/1275 or is there no point using anything but ATI Overdrive for that?


----------



## gary_bushell

The 5770 is a great DX11 card. OC's like a dream, too, and is quiet.


----------



## Nixuz

I'm in with an HIS 5770 1GB IceQ5 running @ stock.
Come tax return time I hope to be grabbing another for xfire along with a shiny new SeaSonic X650 and a 965BE. Although I might decide to go for an Optoma HD20 front projector depending on sales at the time.
Question; Newegg has the HIS 5770 Turbo for less than the non-OC version, will the 2nd card downgrade to match performance, or will they both just do their thing?


----------



## animal0307

I got 2x XFX 5770. One ref one non ref. Gonna crossfire in the next build after I get my tax returns back.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Im in with 3 HD 5770's. One Sapphire Flex, a Sapphire Ref, And a His 5770 all in Tri-Fire.


----------



## r4yne

I applied to join this club ages ago and my name is not there









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4g8r3/


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4yne;11883837*
> I applied to join this club ages ago and my name is not there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because the guy who controls adding members hasn't been on this thread since june 2010. no names will be added until the deadbeat comes back. i have pm'd him and gotten no response. his name is cs maan if you want to try and get his attention.


----------



## coffeejunky

If anyone would like to take over this thread, let me know via PM and I'll get the ownership changed over.


----------



## koooowweeee

need a little help guys how do you flash my bios on a hd5770 got it clocked at 960/1200 not touched the memory yet but cant raise the core any more.


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;11868417*
> Im in with 3 HD 5770's. One Sapphire Flex, a Sapphire Ref, And a His 5770 all in Tri-Fire.


How's the scaling on that? I might pick up a 3rd one, bah, but then again nah, not with how sandy bridge works.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;11888522*
> need a little help guys how do you flash my bios on a hd5770 got it clocked at 960/1200 not touched the memory yet but cant raise the core any more.


what brand is it? are you using afterburner? have you done the regedit fix yet? what the hell is going on in your pic?!?

@Bigcactus- trifire 5770's actually scale awesome. very few new games out there that don't benefit from the 3rd card.


----------



## ablearcher

Looks like I will be returning to a HD5770 after dealing with a 9800GX2, HD5870CF, HD5550 (well... still dealing with it), 6 HD4350 (addict







), and a mess of other cards.

Once you go HD5770, you can't go back







(neither can AMD, it appears







)


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;11888619*
> Looks like I will be returning to a HD5770 after dealing with a 9800GX2, HD5870CF, HD5550 (well... still dealing with it), 6 HD4350 (addict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and a mess of other cards.
> 
> Once you go HD5770, you can't go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (neither can AMD, it appears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


5870CF? Wut? Why the downgrade?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;11888785*
> 5870CF? Wut? Why the downgrade?


Sold it over frustration, mostly. I think my FS thread is still viewable on OCN









And I only have a U2311h monitor and Starcraft 2 as my only real GPU load







My i7 920 provides enough sheer power to let even my wimpy HD5550 to power through the game at medium settings, lol...


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;11888584*
> what brand is it? are you using afterburner? have you done the regedit fix yet? what the hell is going on in your pic?!?
> 
> @Bigcactus- trifire 5770's actually scale awesome. very few new games out there that don't benefit from the 3rd card.


its a saphire hd5770 im using afterburner. dont have a clue what regedit fix is

and its a kid carrying a blow up doll what did you think it was lol


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;11888571*
> How's the scaling on that? I might pick up a 3rd one, bah, but then again nah, not with how sandy bridge works.


They scale every well, But at 5760x1080 eyefinity they just can't keep up







Im waiting for the 6990 to replace them


----------



## Senokone

xfx hd5770 xxx edition 875/1300 standard


----------



## Snowman1989

Will hopefully be leaving this club tomorrow if I get that 6950 I have my eye on.


----------



## molino

bought two XFX HD-577A-ZNFC with the new bios/pcb shenanigans and i pretty much expected a poor overclock
anyhow, toss me in
stable at 925/1325 1.150v
no clue why it shows 74 on afterburner but im confident that furmark and gpu-z read the correct temp


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;11889001*
> its a saphire hd5770 im using afterburner. dont have a clue what regedit fix is
> 
> and its a kid carrying a blow up doll what did you think it was lol


with afterburner you need to open the cfg file with notepad and change enableunofficialoverclocking from 0 to 1 then save and maybe reboot (been a while since i last did it). the regedit thing may be for crossfire only, i dont remember, anyway this is how it goes. run/regedit/hekey_local_machine/system/controlset001/control/class/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/ from here you will see 0000, 0001, 0002, 0003 depending on how many cards you have installed. you first go to 0000 and scroll down and change EnableUlps value from 1 to 0. you do the same with 0001, 0002, 0003, etc. reboot. here's a pic.
this link will help http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-how-overclock-your-ati-gpu.html
it says everything i said, just easier to understand


----------



## ablearcher

That regedit is only for crossfire. And only for crossfire + voltage tweaking.


----------



## molino

i might be a little confused here
i thought the 69C on furmark was right and the 77 on afterburner was wrong
but now i looked at gpu-z and i realized it reads 77 on GPU then theres #1gpu, #2gpu , #3 gpu which was gpu#1 running at 69c
i took a screen here shows everything
any1 can enlighten me here?








edit: i guess my gpu runs at 48C idles/2dclocks and 77C load/3d


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *molino*


i might be a little confused here
i thought the 69C on furmark was right and the 77 on afterburner was wrong
but now i looked at gpu-z and i realized it reads 77 on GPU then theres #1gpu, #2gpu , #3 gpu which was gpu#1 running at 69c
i took a screen here shows everything
any1 can enlighten me here?








edit: i guess my gpu runs at 48C idles/2dclocks and 77C load/3d


If you want to improve your temps... just replace the thermal paste on them
AS5, MX-3, Shin-Etsu or wte else.. any of those pastes will do really great

If yours are batmobiles cooler type... just un-screw the 4 bottom screws *X* bracket and it will open up quite easily... if its other 5770's model hehe well google it

But now if you have already done that... and those are the current temps.. then I'd guess you might want to improve somehow your computer case ventilation that is if its possible.


----------



## maximus20895

Just running single player bad company 2 my 5770 V2 got to 97. Does that seem high to you guys?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus20895;11894243*
> Just running single player bad company 2 my 5770 V2 got to 97. Does that seem high to you guys?


thats very high. i use msi afterburner to set my fan speeds and it keeps em under 75c. im not sure what the max temp is for these cards.


----------



## Minigunner

I dont know at the moment but, I might be testing my friends newly seated 4870 2gb card soon, and not the 4870X2. Who knows, could replace my 5770 depending on the results I get..


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


with afterburner you need to open the cfg file with notepad and change enableunofficialoverclocking from 0 to 1 then save and maybe reboot (been a while since i last did it). the regedit thing may be for crossfire only, i dont remember, anyway this is how it goes. run/regedit/hekey_local_machine/system/controlset001/control/class/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/ from here you will see 0000, 0001, 0002, 0003 depending on how many cards you have installed. you first go to 0000 and scroll down and change EnableUlps value from 1 to 0. you do the same with 0001, 0002, 0003, etc. reboot. here's a pic.
this link will help http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html
it says everything i said, just easier to understand


cheers dude got it sorted.

with a stock cooler what clocks do you think are achievable? both memory and core.

its at 970/1200 @1.2v now temps at a steady 66c


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


cheers dude got it sorted.

with a stock cooler what clocks do you think are achievable? both memory and core.

its at 970/1200 @1.2v now temps at a steady 66c


all 3 of my vapor x 5770's have done over 1000/1400 with the stock coolers. aim for that. the memory may not go over 1350 though. i know a few people that couldn't get their cards stable over 1350, but they were able to get the 1000 core.


----------



## MatheusMoraes

Can I use the MSI Affterburner to do over on my 5770?
Got nowhere to see the min max voltage it?
And any program to do the stability test?
Thanks


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheusMoraes;11914017*
> Can I use the MSI Affterburner to do over on my 5770?
> Got nowhere to see the min max voltage it?
> And any program to do the stability test?
> Thanks


msi afterburner comes with kombustor which is a stability testing utility(its the k tab on the left). i think 1.35v is the max you can go with afterburner, at least thats as high as mine goes. just make sure you go into settings and enable voltage control.


----------



## Snowman1989

I am finally out of this club!

Got a Sapphire 6950 that unlocked successfully to a 6970.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

How does it compare in your mind? Give us some feedback form the step up


----------



## Snowman1989

For one, it's freaking huge.

the only game i've played so far is Bad Company 2 and I now stay at a solid 60 FPS, before it was 40~50.

vsync on since screen tearing annoys me.

on 5770 highest settings 2x MSAA and 4x AF

now im at 8x MSAA and 16x AF.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Nice, thanks


----------



## amunrah

Hey guys i have a XFX 5770 overclocked to 960/1300, if i try to overclock further the card runs into trouble..is there anyway i can get more out of it and stable?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunrah;11977216*
> Hey guys i have a XFX 5770 overclocked to 960/1300, if i try to overclock further the card runs into trouble..is there anyway i can get more out of it and stable?


Did you try bumping up the voltage?


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunrah;11977216*
> Hey guys i have a XFX 5770 overclocked to 960/1300, if i try to overclock further the card runs into trouble..is there anyway i can get more out of it and stable?


I have a reference XFX 5770 running at 1030/1360 @ 1.250v using afterburner.

Go into the CFG file in afterburner folder to enable voltage control.


----------



## amunrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


I have a reference XFX 5770 running at 1030/1360 @ 1.250v using afterburner.

Go into the CFG file in afterburner folder to enable voltage control.


My 5770 is not a reference card sadly







...and does that mean I set the "Unlock Voltage Control" value to 1 in the cfg file and is that all i have to change?


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunrah;11982369*
> My 5770 is not a reference card sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and does that mean I set the "Unlock Voltage Control" value to 1 in the cfg file and is that all i have to change?


yes, that will allow you to change the voltage in afterburner after you select it in the settings menu as well. Under the general tab.

Sorry it took so long. PM me if you have any other questions as I will be able to respond faster.


----------



## crunchor

Simple question about HD5770

I bought HD5770 which is this one:
http://computer-warehouse.biz/images...1gb-hd5770.jpg

I tried to play counter Strike and the fps I get is almost always stay at 71 with 1080op. I have another old notebook which is T60 with X1400 128mb ati graphics card and it can have fps 99 with 1440x1050. I play the same game with download and install from Steam.

So I expect hd5770 can have fps 99 or much higher than that if the game can show above 99. I can see the core speed change base on graphic workload. Is that I can somehow set its always run at highest speed just like how OC cpu does?

When watching youtube, I set to 1080p then the fps is around 20 to 30, change a lot before reaching the late half of the youtube in most of the cases. Is that this is the card limit or I should somehow tune it to be better?

http://www.overclock.net/ati/913575-...l#post11991872


----------



## crunchor

Why you guys watching youtube with 1080, can you have stable 30fps while youtube is buffering instead of complete download? Mine gigabyte 5770 as I mentioned above give me around 20fps to 30fps while buffering, but even after download it takes awhile may be around 1 minute then suddenly all 30fps....I think it is limited of my cpu..with e6500 2.93 OC to 3.66Ghz....


----------



## JoePhoto

I'm coming from a single GTX460 768mb to two of these CF'd. Did I make a good move?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


I'm coming from a single GTX460 768mb to two of these CF'd. Did I make a good move?


Would you like a 3rd? (A)


----------



## Minigunner

Im out :/ Just sold my 5770.. And got a 5970!


----------



## overclocker23578

Can I haz? Sapphire 5770 @ 985/1330


----------



## B NEGATIVE

5770 owner! woot!! 
i does love bang for buck action...


----------



## JoePhoto

Painted to match the case:


----------



## GTR Mclaren

lovely

what PSU is that ??


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


lovely

what PSU is that ??


Corsair GS800


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Corsair GS800


dude the paint looks sick!









I'll do something like that soon - I wished my mobo was blk/wht :/ .. oh well I'll do blk/blu


----------



## molino

that memory heatsink gets pretty danm hot if you ask me, i hope you picked up the right paint or so it might smells horribly


----------



## JoePhoto

Well, it's been fine so far through the benchmarks


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12027419*
> Well, it's been fine so far through the benchmarks


post some screenies of benchmark scores so far you have tested


----------



## cuad

Pretty bummed... I bought a second 5770 to crossfire and I'm disappointed. I still get the same minimum FPS in Crysis Wars on low settings (50 FPS) and only notice a slight improvement when using higher settings.

Is my RAM holdin' me back?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;12039037*
> Pretty bummed... I bought a second 5770 to crossfire and I'm disappointed. I still get the same minimum FPS in Crysis Wars on low settings (50 FPS) and only notice a slight improvement when using higher settings.
> 
> Is my RAM holdin' me back?


It Took 3 5770 for me to get 60fps maxes out at 1080p. Why are using 32bit windows 7?


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12039608*
> It Took 3 5770 for me to get 60fps maxes out at 1080p. Why are using 32bit windows 7?


Well I'm saying I can't even get a minimum of 60 FPS playing on all low at 800x600. Why should I use 64-bit?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;12039638*
> Well I'm saying I can't even get a minimum of 60 FPS playing on all low at 800x600. Why should I use 64-bit?


hmm obvious you will have no limit on ram... in other words 32bit will only let you use a max of 3.5gb... having more ram... it will not be usable on the OS... so going x64 you don't have that limit - forgot to say... processing its a allot better & faster on x64 compared to x86(32bits)

Anyways.... you seem to sure have some driver issue... that's extremely odd
Try some older drivers 10.4a or 10.5a... etc

Another hint... plzzz overclock your cpu above 4ghz... Crysis loves CPU - you will gain between 10 - 15fps+


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;12039638*
> Well I'm saying I can't even get a minimum of 60 FPS playing on all low at 800x600. Why should I use 64-bit?


Make sure crossfire is turned on in ccc, and crossfire only works in full screen just so you know. What drivers are you using?


----------



## XtachiX

hey there
i used to own one of these and sold it
now i have finished my new build and it is a beast XD
time to share


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12039670*
> hmm obvious you will have no limit on ram... in other words 32bit will only let you use a max of 3.5gb... having more ram... it will not be usable on the OS... so going x64 you don't have that limit - forgot to say... processing its a allot better & faster on x64 compared to x86(32bits)
> 
> Anyways.... you seem to sure have some driver issue... that's extremely odd
> Try some older drivers 10.4a or 10.5a... etc
> 
> Another hint... plzzz overclock your cpu above 4ghz... Crysis loves CPU - you will gain between 10 - 15fps+


Ahhh I wanna overclock it really bad, but my RAM is holdin' me back, and I don't believe in underclocking RAM to use a higher base clock... unless someone can convince me otherwise.
Quote:


> Make sure crossfire is turned on in ccc, and crossfire only works in full screen just so you know. What drivers are you using?


Eeeeh I don't have CCC installed. It seems like bloatware to me, but GPU-Z says that crossfire is enabled. In game, Crysis tells me that I'm using "MGPU" which means multi-GPU. I didn't know that crossfire only worked in full screen, but I run Crysis full screen anyway, so that isn't the problem.

I'm using the 10.12 drivers. I'm thinkin' of rolling back because 10.12 has this laggy corner issue (which may or may not be affecting this).


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12039898*
> hey there
> i used to own one of these and sold it
> now i have finished my new build and it is a beast XD
> time to share


dude that was a MASSIVE UPGRADE
haha how much $$$ did you spent?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;12039918*
> Ahhh I wanna overclock it really bad, but my RAM is holdin' me back, and I don't believe in underclocking RAM to use a higher base clock... unless someone can convince me otherwise.


You can overclock still leaving the ram on the similar speeds(probably even a tiny bit higher than your normal setting).. and why do you need convincing.. you got a FRIO is more than sufficient to even achieve around 4.2ghz on it.

In other words your RAM is not holding you back at all (3gb is more than enough for gaming).... you overclock your cpu, nb, ht etc... and then you lower the setting of the ram... because obviously after overclocking with the FSB your ram will go higher - so you will need to downclock it... to set it close to how you had it (to your taste) as your original ram settings.

Now I don't own any intel cpu & well I can't help there.. but there are allot of Intel users of your chip on OCN


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuad*


Ahhh I wanna overclock it really bad, but my RAM is holdin' me back, and I don't believe in underclocking RAM to use a higher base clock... unless someone can convince me otherwise.

Eeeeh I don't have CCC installed. It seems like bloatware to me, but GPU-Z says that crossfire is enabled. In game, Crysis tells me that I'm using "MGPU" which means multi-GPU. I didn't know that crossfire only worked in full screen, but I run Crysis full screen anyway, so that isn't the problem.

I'm using the 10.12 drivers. I'm thinkin' of rolling back because 10.12 has this laggy corner issue (which may or may not be affecting this).


What ram do you have? Link?


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuad*


Ahhh I wanna overclock it really bad, but my RAM is holdin' me back, and I don't believe in underclocking RAM to use a higher base clock... unless someone can convince me otherwise.


Not sure what you need convincing of, you don't really 'downclock' the ram, you're just changing the starting point so that when the FSB goes up it goes to normal. Come on now... Overclock 101


----------



## cuad

Ok I did it... I put my CPU to 4.00GHz. and changed my RAM to 1528MHz w/ 10-10-10-25 timings, and I gained 10-15 FPS just like that guy said. Sweeeet.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12039919*
> dude that was a MASSIVE UPGRADE
> haha how much $$$ did you spent?


massive?? that's a tiny upgrade








the total cost was liiiike ummm
$2000+


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


massive?? that's a tiny upgrade





























the total cost was liiiike ummm
$2000+


And all of that on a 19" monitor... lol


----------



## Leon777

anyone want a HIS 5770? :L


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon777;12041004*
> anyone want a HIS 5770? :L


Is it a reference model?


----------



## JoePhoto

like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161306


----------



## Shodhanth

I own a XFX Radeon HD5770!!
Add me to teh clubz!


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814161306


Sadly not bro.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/241315


----------



## Scrimstar

How do I change voltage? I think it's locked for my 5770, but I want to up my voltage to get enough power for a higher OC. MSI AfterBurner won't let me change it. ): Also what's the temperature to avoid?
I have two of these in separate computers.
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0328873


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12040943*
> And all of that on a 19" monitor... lol










none of your concern
besides i'm using the computer on a tv not that monitor


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12046106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of your concern
> besides i'm using the computer on a tv not that monitor


Ok, that's better. S-Video right?


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Ok, that's better. S-Video right?










LOL








hdmi


----------



## zainea13

Ive got the 5770, but its the Gigabyte Super Over Clocked edition


----------



## leopold1985

got the xfx 5770 diamond heatsink cover version. revision 2 cooler its called.


----------



## JoePhoto

One for now, my 2nd one comes tomorrow!!


----------



## leopold1985

i have some old 8800gt ram heat spreaders. how can i use those on my 5770. i mean how to stick the hs to the ram chips.


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leopold1985*


i have some old 8800gt ram heat spreaders. how can i use those on my 5770. i mean how to stick the hs to the ram chips.


A little thermal paste will hold them when it cures


----------



## PowerHaus930

Ive got an XFX 5770 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-501-_-Product. I want to add a cooler and i'm thinking about this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24277 or this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...l?tl=g40c21s65. Anyone have either of these and can tell me how they perform or if they fit correctly?


----------



## =7Cav=Odd

Not sure what to make of numbers...sorry, kinda new.
Someone fill me in?


----------



## BlackVenom

I'm going to try to run 950/1324 @ 1.125v. Kombuster score of 17164 @ 95fps avg & 58* max.

Last time I tried to run OC there were artifacts all over bc2.

EDIT: Kombuster running at 1920*1080 w/ post fx on.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*


I'm going to try to run 950/1324 @ 1.125v. Kombuster score of 17164 @ 95fps avg & 58* max.

Last time I tried to run OC there were artifacts all over bc2.


try these 1287v/1025/1381 and fan at 90%.


----------



## JoePhoto

MSI Afterburner and ATI Overdrive won't let me take the GPU faster than 960. I've got it 'pegged' there on both cards in CF and I want to try more, lol.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


try these 1287v/1025/1381 and fan at 90%.


Will do the clocks after I run BC2. Bumping the vC up to 1.2 removed the artifacts in gta iv. Gonna play bc2 sometime soon.

Thanks!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


MSI Afterburner and ATI Overdrive won't let me take the GPU faster than 960. I've got it 'pegged' there on both cards in CF and I want to try more, lol.


to get past 960,you have to do this:
open msi afterburner config file in program files(open with notepad)
and change the Unofficial Overclocking value to 1,then restart pc.
then if it freezes when u try to set your clocks.
then you need to also:
open > regedit > edit > enableulps > modify > change value to 0 > then restart pc again.
now you are able to go past 960.


----------



## JoePhoto

3DMark 11 score:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/504773


----------



## leopold1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoePhoto;12134181*
> 3DMark 11 score:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/504773


I only get something around 2500 with my single xfx 5770


----------



## myEZweb_net

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;12039037*
> Pretty bummed... I bought a second 5770 to crossfire and I'm disappointed. I still get the same minimum FPS in Crysis Wars on low settings (50 FPS) and only notice a slight improvement when using higher settings.
> 
> Is my RAM holdin' me back?


3GB of RAM? If one stick then yes that could be holding you up.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leopold1985;12137272*
> I only get something around 2500 with my single xfx 5770


Well get a 2nd one


----------



## JoePhoto

Was able to squeeze a bit more out of it:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/509163


----------



## Ubeermench

My Crossfired 5770's


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


Was able to squeeze a bit more out of it:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/509163


You can do much more... overclock the cpu to 4.2 - 4.4ghz.. remember this is just a bench run its not for stabling







do it for fun push it to the max

lets see how much it gains.. probably 200+ points


----------



## Theory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*


My Crossfired 5770's










No crossfire bridge?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theory*


No crossfire bridge?


hehe I did not noticed that thing 
image poster FAIL


----------



## JoePhoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


You can do much more... overclock the cpu to 4.2 - 4.4ghz.. remember this is just a bench run its not for stabling







do it for fun push it to the max

lets see how much it gains.. probably 200+ points


Alrighty, I'll post how it goes


----------



## JoePhoto

That's weird... I went to 4.2 and tightened the memory to 8-8-8-19 (was 9-9-9-24) and I got a lower score:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/510051


----------



## JoePhoto

3DMark Vantage:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2881281


----------



## animal0307

I'm in. XFX 5770 non ref with reference cooler no voltage tweaking. Model #: HD-577A-ZNF


----------



## Mr_Torch

I added myself to the 5770 list


----------



## AMD_King

What software you people using to over clock in crossfire. I just picked up another card and its setup (713 stock clocks in heaven) but every time I touch clocks it crashes or bsod. It is sig rig and tried afterburner and ati tray.

I used afterburner for single gpu setup and had 1030/1360 stable. Any help much appreciated. I'm on the 10.10hotfix drivers

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD_King

Having some trouble over here. Anyone? Bump

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


What software you people using to over clock in crossfire. I just picked up another card and its setup (713 stock clocks in heaven) but every time I touch clocks it crashes or bsod. It is sig rig and tried afterburner and ati tray.

I used afterburner for single gpu setup and had 1030/1360 stable. Any help much appreciated. I'm on the 10.10hotfix drivers

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


msi afterburner is the way to go with single card or crossfire. check this http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html for overclocking crossfire cards with afterburner. it shows how to modify afterburner and do the regedit thing. btw, 11.1 is working great with trifire so far. i finally get 100% gpu usage on all 3 in 3dmark11. i broke 7k earlier this week. i'll post some screens when i get it dialed in better.


----------



## Grumby21

i have 2 diamond multimedia 5770 930/1300 i have yet to test kumboster with them


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


msi afterburner is the way to go with single card or crossfire. check this http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html for overclocking crossfire cards with afterburner. it shows how to modify afterburner and do the regedit thing. btw, 11.1 is working great with trifire so far. i finally get 100% gpu usage on all 3 in 3dmark11. i broke 7k earlier this week. i'll post some screens when i get it dialed in better.


+rep for you and the guide! Thanks a ton.

I figured out what I was doing wrong (stupid error on my part). Thanks again


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theory*


No crossfire bridge?


I was putting it together and didnt have everything connected


----------



## ati_amd

Can anyone help me pls ? I have a sapphire 5770 1gb and i want to tweak the voltage but i can't . I flashed the bios (i now have a asus bios ) but the voltage won't change . I use msi afterburner (unofficialoverclocking =1) . What can i do ? Thanks and sorry if i posted at the wrong thread.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ati_amd;12208076*
> Can anyone help me pls ? I have a sapphire 5770 1gb and i want to tweak the voltage but i can't . I flashed the bios (i now have a asus bios ) but the voltage won't change . I use msi afterburner (unofficialoverclocking =1) . What can i do ? Thanks and sorry if i posted at the wrong thread.


Make sure that these are checked in the msi afterburner settings:Unlock volt control,Unlock volt monitoring, and Force constant voltage.


----------



## ati_amd

Yes , they are checked . Now i want to flash the card again with a different bios, will i have a chance ? A friend has a HIS 5770 and i took his bios and want to pun it on my card . Guess i have to find out .
LE: My friend`s card can be voltage tweaked.


----------



## brajesh143

anyone using catalyst 11.1...? its giving improved performance in games...for me..anyone can put a detailed benchmarks with 11.1?


----------



## Mr_Torch

I shouldn't have wasted my time filling out the form for this club.
He has not updated the list in *Eight Months*........


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Torch*


I shouldn't have wasted my time filling out the form for this club.
He has not updated the list in *Eight Months*........


I know,They should put someone in charge of the thread that will update it.


----------



## leopold1985

Is there any way I can use a spare 9600gt as physx card along with my xfx5770 on my 880G chipset mobo (sig rig) ?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leopold1985*


Is there any way I can use a spare 9600gt as physx card along with my xfx5770 on my 880G chipset mobo (sig rig) ?


yeah it will work. check this http://www.overclock.net/ati/591872-...ows-7-ati.html

@brajesh143- im using 11.1. working great so far. i got a good gain in 3dmark11, 2000+ points.

if somebody wants to take control of this thread, just let a moderator know. you will have to add alot of people. Coffeejunky is who you want to contact. check post #4368 page #437


----------



## leopold1985

oh nice







, but tell me this.... what kind of performance gain am I looking at if I use a 9600gt as a physx unit..


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leopold1985*


oh nice







, but tell me this.... what kind of performance gain am I looking at if I use a 9600gt as a physx unit..


depends on the game. not too many out there using physx. mafia II will get some decent gains with a 9600gt. you'll also get some more eyecandy while gaming. batman aa is another one, although you probably wont see any fps gains just eyecandy. metro 2033 uses physx but you probably wont notice it. you could also fold with it when your not gaming if your into that.

edit: here's an article about mafia II physx http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/gra...-performance/1


----------



## leopold1985

Thanks mate, will check out the link. rep+ added.


----------



## mixxwell

Hey guys, I just recently bought this 5770, http://www.diamondmm.com/5770PE51GDP.php

I'm not too tech savvy so I need all advice I could get. I haven't installed it yet cause my PSU is currently a 350W, so I need to get a 500+. Is this ref any good?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mixxwell*


Hey guys, I just recently bought this 5770, http://www.diamondmm.com/5770PE51GDP.php

I'm not too tech savvy so I need all advice I could get. I haven't installed it yet cause my PSU is currently a 350W, so I need to get a 500+. Is this ref any good?


this is a decent PSU that will run that card with no problems.:http://directron.com/ocz500sxs2.html


----------



## leopold1985

I am running xfx 5770 1gb on my sig rig with a simple corsair vx450.


----------



## mixxwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


this is a decent PSU that will run that card with no problems.:http://directron.com/ocz500sxs2.html


Much thanks fellow Houstonian! I live in the Sugar Land area haha.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mixxwell*


Much thanks fellow Houstonian! I live in the Sugar Land area haha.


yeah,i'm here at hwy 6 and fm 290,and btw directron is here in houston,just order it and drive over and pick it up.gotta love that.


----------



## CraftHell

Here is my 2x XFX 5770's Crossfire @ stock speeds (850/1200/1.2v) I have had it to (900/1250/??v) but i don't see the point.. They run fine with whatever i throw at them..


----------



## PrimeSLP

so should I get a MSI 5770 for 115 shipped on newegg??

can I use it with my xfx 5770


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;12235790*
> so should I get a MSI 5770 for 115 shipped on newegg??
> 
> can I use it with my xfx 5770


Yes you can use it. I'm running an xfx reference 5770 with a reference sapphire 5770 at 1000/1360/1.250v each


----------



## GTR Mclaren

damn my card is reaching 86c when gaming....

some months ago never pass 80c

I have clean the cooler and nothing


----------



## PrimeSLP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;12237433*
> Yes you can use it. I'm running an xfx reference 5770 with a reference sapphire 5770 at 1000/1360/1.250v each


might have to buy one


----------



## mixxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;12235225*
> yeah,i'm here at hwy 6 and fm 290,and btw directron is here in houston,just order it and drive over and pick it up.gotta love that.


Oh ok, I'll most definitely check out directron. Thanks again bro.


----------



## CraftHell

new overclocks..

960/1300 @ 1.25v - Max temp at 100%/100% Load is around 66c

*Card #1*









*Card #2*


----------



## DrBrownfinger

1.25v seems high for that oc. i never go higher than stock volts unless im going higher than 960/1385


----------



## Lifeshield

Applied for the club. Only running stock at the moment until I learn how to overclock (which is why I'm here!).


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


1.25v seems high for that oc. i never go higher than stock volts unless im going higher than 960/1385


Agreed. Im running 1.250v for crossfire oc at 1000-1000/1360-1360. Might even try to lower that to 1.225 in and about.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jras

Having an issue maybe you guys can help me with. All of a sudden my 5770 is not downclocking, ive tried re-installing and upgrading drivers....no change.

Any ideas?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras;12266081*
> Having an issue maybe you guys can help me with. All of a sudden my 5770 is not downclocking, ive tried re-installing and upgrading drivers....no change.
> 
> Any ideas?


Overclock the core or memory by 5 and apply, Then go back to default. I have to do this to get it back down when I want to use 1 screen and not all 3







Other then that im not sure.


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12266267*
> Overclock the core or memory by 5 and apply, Then go back to default. I have to do this to get it back down when I want to use 1 screen and not all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that im not sure.


Works..Thanks

EDIT: found the reason for the change. Auto Clocks up when i enable second display/hdtv via hdmi.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

it seems one of my cards is degraded or on its way out. i can't get it to oc any higher than 1011/1375, the other 2 will still do 1050/1450 1.33v. anyway heres the best run i've been able to get out of em in 3dmark11 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/595112


----------



## wooly

I have 2 gigabyte HD5770 in crossfire, just at default speeds at the moment


----------



## fatalizer

I have 2 asus cucore... how much can i overclock???


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


I have 2 asus cucore... how much can i overclock???


The only to know is to try


----------



## fatalizer

xD

just cuz i have never overclocked a gpu (since x1900series), what is the maximum temperature???


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


xD

just cuz i have never overclocked a gpu (since x1900series), what is the maximum temperature???


Well 1 of my 5770's hit's 85c at 100% load, It hit 95c before I changed the tim. The 5770 Flex cooler is no good







So some where in there and you should be fine. Im sure the asus cooler is much better


----------



## fatalizer

@ stock the 2nd gpu won't get more than 72Â° fan less than 60%
what are ur clocks?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


@ stock the 2nd gpu won't get more than 72Â° fan less than 60%
what are ur clocks?


Thats stock. Having 3 different 5770's makes it hard to overclock







I can run them easily at 900/1300. With your cards I don't see it being that hard to get close to 1000/1400 if you up the voltage some, But that I can't help you with. You will have to slowly up the clocks and see what they can do.


----------



## fatalizer

ok. what program to test gpu's oc staility?


----------



## rtop2

To the questions above Furmark, or Msi Kombuster. And guys, I am leaving this club







because I bought a 6950, so that means my 5770 with the Waterblock has to go. Only 125 Shipped. PM ME!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


ok. what program to test gpu's oc staility?


I like to run benchmarks like 3dmark vantage, And just play different games. But thats me







Alot of people say to use furmark but ive seen that take cards out







So I don't use it. Msi afterburner comes with a program somewhat like furmark but I haven't used it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Kay I've finally gotten my system back up and running and am considering OC'ing this magnificent little beast.

Anyone have any tips like going up 5 decrees per increase or?

I'm not sure I'll be doing it today as I've been fighting stability issues but generally cause I keep a lot of tabs in my Safari Browser open while updating AV programs and running YouTube as well. I thunk that part of my issue was the Top Exhaust fan was undervolted which made my NB jump to 54c and on this board that's not a good thing. Even after I did the fix. Think I'ma squirt some G751 under the heatsink and see what happens. But in the meantime I have the fan running at 80-90% rpm. Think I'll be swapping fan headers cause the optional won't allow me to iggy the fan to run at max rpm.

So whatya'll think?

~Ceadder


----------



## CHez

Hey guys, just joined the Fourms a few days ago.
Got my sig rig a few weeks ago from tigerdirect.ca
I love my new X6 1055T and XFX 5770, but i just could not stand the noise of the 5770 cooler.
Two weeks ago i took the leap and ordered the Scythe Setsugen 2 cooler. I guess it has not been on the market very long as there is very little information out for it, even on this forum.
I LOVE IT! My idle temps at stock clocks have dropped from 52C to 39C, and loaded from 73C to 57C!! It is also damn near silent, cant hear it over the Coolit ECO ALC with 2 fans.

I have run Furmark with the 5770 at 915MHz core and 1360MHz Mem for over 5min and the temps leveled out at 66C.

It was a bit of a trick to get installed on the card, as it screws in from the back and the AS5 paste i used made it slide around on the contact surface easily. It also came with about 30 heatsinks, including a few special ones for different cards and VRM modules and such. Another huge selling point for me was the fact it is still only takes up 2 slots on the motherboard!

I would definitely recommend this cooler for anyone who is looking for an answer to the noise and inefficiency of the stock (full shroud) HD5770 fan.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185159&Tpk=setsugen%202


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Thats stock. Having 3 different 5770's makes it hard to overclock







I can run them easily at 900/1300. With your cards I don't see it being that hard to get close to 1000/1400 if you up the voltage some, But that I can't help you with. You will have to slowly up the clocks and see what they can do.


So let me get this straight you're running Tri-Fire? Is your MoBo x16 1st Channel and x8 all other PCI-e? Cause I would think that if you had x16 on at least your 2nd slot you wouldn't want to ****** the connection by adding the third card. At least I wouldn't want to do that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So let me get this straight you're running Tri-Fire? Is your MoBo x16 1st Channel and x8 all other PCI-e? Cause I would think that if you had x16 on at least your 2nd slot you wouldn't want to ****** the connection by adding the third card. At least I wouldn't want to do that.









~Ceadder










x16 vs x8 makes zero difference for 5770's.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

my trifire is x16/x8/x8. works good.


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So let me get this straight you're running Tri-Fire? Is your MoBo x16 1st Channel and x8 all other PCI-e? Cause I would think that if you had x16 on at least your 2nd slot you wouldn't want to ****** the connection by adding the third card. At least I wouldn't want to do that.









~Ceadder










Ceadder -

It doesn't make a LICK of difference. Heres a test I did with 16x vs 4x PCI_E with my crossfired 5770s.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/773426-...ml#post9957829

BETTER still is this link that shows you just how insignificant it is right now even with beefier cards.

Quote:



You can find slight framerate differences between x16/x16 and x16/x8 SLI and CrossFireX video card configurations if you go looking for them while pushing games to super high end resolutions and quality settings, but nothing that negatively impacts a real world gaming experience. If you are wanting to use SLI or CrossFireX on that motherboard that does not support x16/x16 PCIe lanes, have no fear. If you do have a x16/x16 motherboard and want to space those hot video cards out a bit to let those breath a bit easier, well have at it.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...16x16_vs_x16x8


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets*


Ceadder -

It doesn't make a LICK of difference. Heres a test I did with 16x vs 4x PCI_E with my crossfired 5770s.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/773426-...ml#post9957829

BETTER still is this link that shows you just how insignificant it is right now even with beefier cards.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...16x16_vs_x16x8


Cool. Now I aspire to sink even more money into my rig.









Gonna have to wait a bit though cause I'm in the middle of an RMA process with my MoBo.









~Ceadder


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Cool. Now I aspire to sink even more money into my rig.









Gonna have to wait a bit though cause I'm in the middle of an RMA process with my MoBo.









~Ceadder










I can't believe how cheap yo can get 5770s now! Last week there was a 5870 on sale for 200 bucks! that's how much I paid for each Vapor X! PLUS the 5870 does as well as my crossfired 5770s prettywell! I didn't buy because the noise would bug the hell out of me!

Plus my 2 5770s look awesome together.

But yes - summary - son't worry if you don't have 2 x16 slots - no matter.

Hell - all the sandy bridge stuff right now is limited to x8 in SLi or crossfire anyway.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets*


I can't believe how cheap yo can get 5770s now! Last week there was a 5870 on sale for 200 bucks! that's how much I paid for each Vapor X! PLUS the 5870 does as well as my crossfired 5770s prettywell! I didn't buy because the noise would bug the hell out of me!

Plus my 2 5770s look awesome together.

But yes - summary - son't worry if you don't have 2 x16 slots - no matter.

Hell - all the sandy bridge stuff right now is limited to x8 in SLi or crossfire anyway.


Oh I have 2 x16(1 & 3), I was worried about not having PCI-E_2 being a x16 slot. It's x8.









Sometimes I wish I'd held off and got Extreme instead but if I held off I wouldn't have my system. Money doesn't stick round long in my pocket.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## Rhoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12544442*
> my trifire is x16/x8/x8. works good.


How is your gpu usage with the GD70 board? I have the same cpu at the same speed and i could never get my 5770's to up to more than 75-80% usage in any game... with 2 gpu's...

I have the 5770's in my sig rig now and they push 100% usage in most games i play... but not in my amd rig...


----------



## Nawtheph

It's been forever since I've really posted on these boards. At least it feels that way. I never really left though, always lurking about. I regret to inform the 5770 community however that I'm parting ways with my beloved Version 1 reference Sapphire's. Sold them to a friend who is going the tri-fire route. Got a couple shiny new Asus 6950's on the way however! So with that being said, whoever runs this joint may want to remove me from the list of owners soon.


----------



## silt96

Sapphire Radeon HD5770 1300/1500 Stock voltage
Here is my GPU-Z validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w6q7m/
I play fine Call Of Duty 4 all graphics and filters max,resolution 1680x1050


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhoko*


How is your gpu usage with the GD70 board? I have the same cpu at the same speed and i could never get my 5770's to up to more than 75-80% usage in any game... with 2 gpu's...

I have the 5770's in my sig rig now and they push 100% usage in most games i play... but not in my amd rig...


100% in most games with catalyst 11.2. before that some games would never show more than 90% usage. bfbc2 and wow are a couple games that stay between 90-100%.


----------



## lion_sta

Got my DuOrb today, which according to Thermaltake should fit my HIS 5770.
Well, the mounting holes of the cooler seem a lot wider than my board's (5.3 vs 4.5 around these numbers).
What have I done wrong?


----------



## mckoy1925

New member here.. i just created a shroud for my ati radeon 5770
















[/IMG]


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mckoy1925*


New member here.. i just created a shroud for my ati radeon 5770
















[/IMG]












That looks sooooooo nice...










~Ceadder


----------



## mckoy1925

Thanks for the like Ceadderman


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mckoy1925*


Thanks for the like Ceadderman










PM me with the specifics on what you did there, would you? I'm interested and may have another way of going about it. Thanks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Are these cards breathing???? anyone,,,,,, idle 51 load 8o+


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF;12616142*
> Are these cards breathing???? anyone,,,,,, idle 51 load 8o+


If you have another PCI-e available you might split them up. But I'm not sure if the way you're running them is a problem. Probably not but that upper card is gonna run hotter. You might ramp up the fan if you can til you can get that peaceful balance worked out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF;12616142*
> Are these cards breathing???? anyone,,,,,, idle 51 load 8o+


My top card in my tri-fire is at a 45c idle because it runs 3 1080p screens. When it is running 1 screen all of my cards idle at 34c to 32c. At 100% load i get to 85c on the top card, But it did hit 95c before I changed the Tim on that card.


----------



## CravinR1

This thread needs closed, no updates since june of 2010


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12617053*
> This thread needs closed, no updates since june of 2010


No someone just needs to take over!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12617053*
> This thread needs closed, no updates since june of 2010


If you're worried about it you should request to take it over. However it's not like it matters too much if you're sporting the Sig in your sigline right?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12617053*
> This thread needs closed, no updates since june of 2010


its still active. does it really matter if your name is on the list? anyone who wants to take over just needs to pm a moderator, its been posted a couple times.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12617053*
> This thread needs closed, no updates since june of 2010


I think you meant *OP's Thread 1st page Post not the thread(the thread is always active)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12634271*
> I think you meant *OP's Thread 1st page Post not the thread(the thread is always active)


I believe my name was added after June of 2010, so I don't know what all the fuss is about.









Sup bro, hadn't seen you about in some time. Of course it's not like I've been about either.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Nginx

Asus EAH5770 CuCore







Currently not OC'd. I'm not planing to OC it, but I am planing on getting another one at the summer and CFX'ing them.


----------



## kashmo

Hi guys - I have had my 5770s for a year but Ive never been sure whther theyd been Crossfire properly or not - on CCC it does say Crossfire enabled but when i ask it to identify the GPU it only shows '1' on the screen though on the override list it shows both of them! 
ps recently I've had an issue with my HIS card(one is XFX , one is HIS) 
the HIS card seems to suddenly go on full fan and eventually a red light comes up on the card and it the screen goes black and I have to restart the computer.
help please!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


Hi guys - I have had my 5770s for a year but Ive never been sure whther theyd been Crossfire properly or not - on CCC it does say Crossfire enabled but when i ask it to identify the GPU it only shows '1' on the screen though on the override list it shows both of them! 
ps recently I've had an issue with my HIS card(one is XFX , one is HIS) 
the HIS card seems to suddenly go on full fan and eventually a red light comes up on the card and it the screen goes black and I have to restart the computer.
help please!


Which card is in the top slot? The HIS? I don't know if I can help you but this is something that should be asked.









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Its hard to help, it could be your psu giving up, one of the cards giving up, driver problems? Really could be anything


----------



## kashmo

at the moment HIS is on the top slot but even when I put on the bottom it still does the same thing. it has really started to confuse me!









I tried chaning slots - installing and updating drivers via ATI's site for the most recent driver updates . I also downloaded the new update for Xfire. but still the same issue. though! 
One thing i remember though is that this only started to come up with that issue ever since i attempted to overclock the card via CCC override tab 'Auto Tune' section.








its all back to normal settings.!

will the fact that both cards are from different manufacturers effect the Crossfire performance? cos ones HIS ones XFX?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashmo;12653619*
> at the moment HIS is on the top slot but even when I put on the bottom it still does the same thing. it has really started to confuse me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried chaning slots - installing and updating drivers via ATI's site for the most recent driver updates . I also downloaded the new update for Xfire. but still the same issue. though!
> One thing i remember though is that this only started to come up with that issue ever since i attempted to overclock the card via CCC override tab 'Auto Tune' section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all back to normal settings.!
> 
> will the fact that both cards are from different manufacturers effect the Crossfire performance? cos ones HIS ones XFX?


dont bother with ccc for overclocking. it caused all sorts of problems when i used it. make sure you have crossfire enabled in ccc and set your 3d app settings where you want them. get msi afterburner http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm . go to settings and click on synchronize settings for similar graphics processors. you may also want to use the most current driver's, 11.2. hopefully this takes care of your problem, i had a similar thing happen before using ccc for oc. of course the idea of your psu going bad or one of the cards going bad sounds like a possibility too.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashmo;12653619*
> will the fact that both cards are from different manufacturers effect the Crossfire performance? cos ones HIS ones XFX?


I have 1 Sapphire Flex, 1 Sapphire Ref card, and 1 HIS card and they work fine with each other so that shouldn't be the problem







My best guess is one of the cards is going bad, But make use your motherboard bios is up to date.


----------



## jntarheels

Which card do you best recommend, and if it matters I already have a SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770. 
I am looking at which one is best as my CF card. 
I am a big Sapphire fan, but don't mind if you sugest another Make and Model as I am looking for the opinions.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102898
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102906
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102873


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jntarheels*


Which card do you best recommend, and if it matters I already have a SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770. 
I am looking at which one is best as my CF card. 
I am a big Sapphire fan, but don't mind if you sugest another Make and Model as I am looking for the opinions.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127490
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102898
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102906
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102873


I would get a matching set







Take it from a guy with 3 different cards that it would look way better


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashmo;12651630*
> Hi guys - I have had my 5770s for a year but Ive never been sure whther theyd been Crossfire properly or not - on CCC it does say Crossfire enabled but when i ask it to identify the GPU it only shows '1' on the screen though on the override list it shows both of them!
> ps recently I've had an issue with my HIS card(one is XFX , one is HIS)
> the HIS card seems to suddenly go on full fan and eventually a red light comes up on the card and it the screen goes black and I have to restart the computer.
> help please!


I don't understand. I'm running a xfx and sapphire card and they both work and I can verify clocks and adjusted with afterburner. My overclock is 1000core on each and 1360 memory on each. Anyway, if I open CCC and go to crossfire and press "identify" I only get the number 1 on my screen as well. Normal I think. Or am I missing the point here?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;12686194*
> I don't understand. I'm running a xfx and sapphire card and they both work and I can verify clocks and adjusted with afterburner. My overclock is 1000core on each and 1360 memory on each. Anyway, if I open CCC and go to crossfire and press "identify" I only get the number 1 on my screen as well. Normal I think. Or am I missing the point here?


Yea thats what my tri-fire does too. If you had a screen on each card I think it would show.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;12686194*
> Anyway, if I open CCC and go to crossfire and press "identify" I only get the number 1 on my screen as well. Normal I think. Or am I missing the point here?


That identifies which screen is #1, #2, and #3.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12689527*
> That identifies which screen is #1, #2, and #3.


Looks like your right, But why is that under crossfire


----------



## Nw0rb

Attachment 199560 id like to join


----------



## CravinR1

Nice score NwOrb

I only get 16.2k

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/14139437


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12697235*
> Nice score NwOrb
> 
> I only get 16.2k
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/14139437


I get 27677 - 3DMark 06
P7471 - 3DMark 11 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/792456
p27416 - 3DMark Vantage

i7 875K @4.3
3 5770's @910/1350

Im sure I could get more if I worked on getting my cards higher


----------



## Spct

Im on the fence about getting another 5770. Did you guys see that huge of improvement going from single to CF ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct;12699799*
> Im on the fence about getting another 5770. Did you guys see that huge of improvement going from single to CF ?


Its hard to say. What games are you playing? Its a nice bump but I would almost tell you to sell and get a 6950 and kill every games out there. Im going to a 6990 as soon as the price drops some. My 3 5770's can max most games at 4xaa @1080p, But Metro 2033 i still can't max it







I am trying to run eyefinity so my 5770's have to go


----------



## kashmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


dont bother with ccc for overclocking. it caused all sorts of problems when i used it. make sure you have crossfire enabled in ccc and set your 3d app settings where you want them. get msi afterburner http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm . go to settings and click on synchronize settings for similar graphics processors. you may also want to use the most current driver's, 11.2. hopefully this takes care of your problem, i had a similar thing happen before using ccc for oc. of course the idea of your psu going bad or one of the cards going bad sounds like a possibility too.


Thanks well It now recognizes both! though one card is running a lot hotter when I use the kombustor , Well I know that's normal considering it has a 24" plugged into it, but is it normal for one card to go as high as 105 degrees when I run Kombustor Via Afterburner 'K'?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


Thanks well It now recognizes both! though one card is running a lot hotter when I use the kombustor , Well I know that's normal considering it has a 24" plugged into it, but is it normal for one card to go as high as 105 degrees when I run Kombustor Via Afterburner 'K'?


105c? Thats way to hot







I stopped when one of mine got to 95c and I replace the tim 2 times to get my temps down. Now my top card only gets to 82c tops


----------



## kashmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12700991*
> 105c? Thats way to hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped when one of mine got to 95c and I replace the tim 2 times to get my temps down. Now my top card only gets to 82c tops


well that explains something, maybe the card is faulty?
its the HIS with the screen plugged into it! and yeah i think it shuts the pc down when it over heats! or well when the red light comes up on it...
I'll have to change the heatsink on it or just Underclock it and buy a better card while it lasts


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


well that explains something, maybe the card is faulty? 
its the HIS with the screen plugged into it! and yeah i think it shuts the pc down when it over heats! or well when the red light comes up on it... 
I'll have to change the heatsink on it or just Underclock it and buy a better card while it lasts










Just change the tim. Its easy on most of the 5770







It takes 5 mins to get my top card Sapphire Flex to 82c, My Sapphire Ref. to 69c, And my HIS to 72c.


----------



## kashmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Just change the tim. Its easy on most of the 5770







It takes 5 mins to get my top card Sapphire Flex to 82c, My Sapphire Ref. to 69c, And my HIS to 72c.


Ok I just noticed that my GPU2 Usage is 0% ?!??!?!








and GPU1 )HIS with the screen plugged in) at 99-100% ? does tht explain for the heating or has the cross fire failed? on CCC it says Its enabled and I have enabled sync with master card as well on MSI afterburner...







Im lost


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


Ok I just noticed that my GPU2 Usage is 0% ?!??!?!








and GPU1 )HIS with the screen plugged in) at 99-100% ? does tht explain for the heating or has the cross fire failed? on CCC it says Its enabled and I have enabled sync with master card as well on MSI afterburner...







Im lost


Crossfire only work in fullscreen, Make sure you do that.


----------



## kashmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I have 1 Sapphire Flex, 1 Sapphire Ref card, and 1 HIS card and they work fine with each other so that shouldn't be the problem







My best guess is one of the cards is going bad, But make use your motherboard bios is up to date.


ok this is sad but how do I update my motherboards bios! cos I just noticed that cards have different version BIOS(s)... 
one is 012.016.000.000
and the other is 012.019.000.013


----------



## kashmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Crossfire only work in fullscreen, Make sure you do that.


Yeah noticed the change when I was running Kombustor ! and tried it with a game as well >.<


----------



## kashmo

Yeah even on Kombustor fullscreen GPU1 temp 95-97c usage is up where as GPU2 temp is constant at 45 and usage 0%








that cant be right...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


ok this is sad but how do I update my motherboards bios! cos I just noticed that cards have different version BIOS(s)... 
one is 012.016.000.000
and the other is 012.019.000.013










Thats something I haven't done yet, So I can't help


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


Yeah even on Kombustor fullscreen GPU1 temp 95-97c usage is up where as GPU2 temp is constant at 45 and usage 0%








that cant be right...


Thats odd because it works fine with my 3 cards. Turn crossfire off then back on and restart your pc. What drivers are you using? Go get 11.2 and the ati catalyst application profiles 11.2 cap3. http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx
O and make sure you have msi afterburner 2.1.0


----------



## kashmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Thats something I haven't done yet, So I can't help










haha nah you've already helped me out bro now to figured out why second card is kicking in on fullscreen 3d apps


----------



## jonnyrockets

Hey guys. Thought I'd share my results with you on a couple things.

most recently - 10.5 vs 11.4 pre-release benchmarks fore a 5770 crossfire setup.

The 11.4 pre-releases have been very stable for me.










More here : http://www.overclock.net/ati/963179-...vs-11-4-a.html

Also - a link to my old thread where i was concerned with dropping to my 4x slot for spacing reasons - over my 16x slot and worry about my performance hit.

initial tests with unengine Heaven showed no need to worry at all - New tests the same - except - with the Dirt2 benchmark that's not true at all.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/773426-...ci_e-slot.html


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets*


10.5 vs 11.4 pre-release benchmarks fore a 5770 crossfire setup.

The 11.4 pre-releases have been very stable for me.











Looks like im downloading 11.4 drivers


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Looks like im downloading 11.4 drivers










What version are you running now - i don't know what sort of changes you'll see from a more recent driver! Keep us posted!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets*


What version are you running now - i don't know what sort of changes you'll see from a more recent driver! Keep us posted!


I was on 11.2 with application profiles 11.2 cap3, And now on 11.4 with application profiles 11.2 cap3.

3DMark 11 - 11.2 - P7471 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/792456
3DMark 11 - 11.4 - P7799 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/812549

Seem to make a difference so far









*Edit*: 3DMark Vantage - 11.2 - GPU Score 27947
3DMark Vantage - 11.4 - GPU Score 28450

Seem to be a good set of drivers for my 5770's


----------



## Ceadderman

Kay, I'm not seein Drivers for 11.4 on AMD or Steam. Only 11.2.

...Nvm, I do know how to use the AMD search function.









~Ceadder


----------



## kashmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12701664*
> Thats odd because it works fine with my 3 cards. Turn crossfire off then back on and restart your pc. What drivers are you using? Go get 11.2 and the ati catalyst application profiles 11.2 cap3. http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx
> O and make sure you have msi afterburner 2.1.0


My driver version is up to date which is 11.2 according to afterburner anyway ! i switched around the Cards now My XFX is the top card and HIS bottom card!

No more over heating problem! Except It still using my HIS card - so eventhough now the screen is plugged into XFX the GPU usage is still 0% on a fullscreen 3d application!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashmo;12704257*
> My driver version is up to date which is 11.2 according to afterburner anyway ! i switched around the Cards now My XFX is the top card and HIS bottom card!
> 
> No more over heating problem! Except It still using my HIS card - so eventhough now the screen is plugged into XFX the GPU usage is still 0% on a fullscreen 3d application!


I'm thinking the HIS was overheating because it's failing and bottlenecking. It's alot like my NB on my Board. If you ramp up the usage in the CPU it's not bad. But if you ramp it up and open a lot of Browser windows and it bogs down your network the NB gets extremely hot.

To the point of freakin me out.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashmo;12704257*
> My driver version is up to date which is 11.2 according to afterburner anyway ! i switched around the Cards now My XFX is the top card and HIS bottom card!
> 
> No more over heating problem! Except It still using my HIS card - so eventhough now the screen is plugged into XFX the GPU usage is still 0% on a fullscreen 3d application!


Just to make sure, You have a crossfire bridge on your cards right? Play a game with crossfire turned off and on and can you see a difference in fps? Is your motherboard bios up to date? Not the cards bios, But the motherboard.

*Edit :* I just looked up your motherboard, And it only has 1 pciex16 slot and 1 pciex4. Thats not a good motherboard to crossfire on, But it should let you use crossfire.


----------



## kashmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12707328*
> Just to make sure, You have a crossfire bridge on your cards right? Play a game with crossfire turned off and on and can you see a difference in fps? Is your motherboard bios up to date? Not the cards bios, But the motherboard.
> 
> *Edit :* I just looked up your motherboard, And it only has 1 pciex16 slot and 1 pciex4. Thats not a good motherboard to crossfire on, But it should let you use crossfire.


I deleted and re installed all drivers and updated them VIA AMD's site - both cards are now working on Full screen 3d apps which is the good news...








bad news the HIS card being on Slot 2 still gets slighty hotter than the GPU1 even though screen is plugged into GPU1.








so im thinking its either that the card is faulty or Bottle necked ! or like you said its being run inefficiently due to my MB! Lack of coolness towards Xfire!









well i guess its just time for a new pc


----------



## kashmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12705611*
> I'm thinking the HIS was overheating because it's failing and bottlenecking. It's alot like my NB on my Board. If you ramp up the usage in the CPU it's not bad. But if you ramp it up and open a lot of Browser windows and it bogs down your network the NB gets extremely hot.
> 
> To the point of freakin me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


probably bottle necked cos of the MB


----------



## kashmo

Any thoughts on what motherboard to get or
potentially any of these?

Asus Sabertooth

AsRock X58 Extreme6

Asus P6X58D-E

?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


Any thoughts on what motherboard to get or 
potentially any of these?

Asus Sabertooth

AsRock X58 Extreme6

Asus P6X58D-E

?


I love my EVGA FTW 200 but it probably overkill for your setup







Just make sure it has at least 2 pcie 2.0 x8 slots and you should be good


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


Any thoughts on what motherboard to get or 
potentially any of these?

Asus Sabertooth

AsRock X58 Extreme6

Asus P6X58D-E

?


Can you run Asus Maximus III? Not sure cause I'm not an Intel guy.Nvm







, what am I sayin you can run it.









But if you're gonna sport the Badge, might as well have some street cred to back it.









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Can you run Asus Maximus III? Not sure cause I'm not an Intel guy.









But if you're gonna sport the Badge, might as well have some street cred to back it.









~Ceadder










ASUS Maximus III GENE - $159.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-599-_-Product

EVGA P55 SLI - $169.99 ($149.00 after mail in rebate) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188055

The EVGA can do crossfire and a physx card if you want to go that far







If want something cheaper let me know and I can help you out


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


ASUS Maximus III GENE - $159.99 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-599-_-Product

EVGA P55 SLI - $169.99 ($149.00 after mail in rebate) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188055

The EVGA can do crossfire and a physx card if you want to go that far







If want something cheaper let me know and I can help you out










I don't count rebates as the total price. There is always that one instance of denial and I'd hate to unknowingly lead a fella down the primrose path.









But yeah I was thinking cheaper, though he IS running the RoG in his avvy.









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Looks like they don't get much cheaper, If you wan't 2 pcie 2.0 x8 slots for crossfire/sli


----------



## kashmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Looks like they don't get much cheaper, If you wan't 2 pcie 2.0 x8 slots for crossfire/sli











hahahahah you guys!









nah money is not an issue ! I've had enough of the head**** haha when i built this PC it was 2 years ago when it was all nice and new! ended up spending 1.7k on back then now its not even worth 1k all up...









I was thinking maybe go up a little start with a pretty decent MB?
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=AM2RChl84MZrKh6J
or
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7

kinda got my heart set on that rampage III Extreme...








but how can you findout whether it supports x16 / x8 or 4 etc!!

and one more question! can you use 1156 pin RAM or i5 processor in a 1356 pin MB?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


Can you use 1156 pin RAM or i5 processor in a 1356 pin MB?

















No, you would have to start all over with new stuff.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kashmo*


hahahahah you guys!









nah money is not an issue ! I've had enough of the head**** haha when i built this PC it was 2 years ago when it was all nice and new! ended up spending 1.7k on back then now its not even worth 1k all up...









I was thinking maybe go up a little start with a pretty decent MB?
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=AM2RChl84MZrKh6J
or
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=lt1ShF6xEn3rlLe7

kinda got my heart set on that rampage III Extreme...








but how can you findout whether it supports x16 / x8 or 4 etc!!


You cant use those motherboards. 1 is amd and the other is 1366. You would have to start over with different cpu's, and ram.


----------



## HiLuckyB

I can't find the 1156 ASUS Maximus III Extreme for sale anymore. 1156 is going away because of 1155 came out, And no you can't use 1155 motherboards with 1156 cpu's


----------



## kashmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12713527*
> I can't find the 1156 ASUS Maximus III Extreme for sale anymore. 1156 is going away because of 1155 came out, And no you can't use 1155 motherboards with 1156 cpu's


ooppps sorry i was meanto link the Rampage Extreme III pin 1365 but linked the wrong one

ahh well looks like im gonna end up with a third PC...
speaking of that

my old pc has come up with a strange error! it screws up at the boot stage... ive tried fixing it with a fresh windows installation!!
i formatted the hard drive via a diff PC
put it back in... tried again same error ...
changed the graphic card from 7600 gt to 6400...
still the same error its an old HP pentium 4







LOL yeah just a little out dated but still does my typing and internet work... anyways...
here is what the error is in put in the windows cd , it loads the files... the says

Windows Failed to start. A recent Hardware or Software Change Might be the casue. To fix problem:
1. Insert your windows Installation disc and restart your Pc.
2. Choose langauge setting , and click next.
3. Click "repair your computer:

Status: 0xc0000225

info: an unexpected error has occurred.


----------



## TheWolfe

Does anyone have any heatsink cooler recommendations? I love my 5770 but the stock fan is noisy!


----------



## Ceadderman

Please *snip* this.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashmo;12714112*
> ooppps sorry i was meanto link the Rampage Extreme III pin 1365 but linked the wrong one
> 
> ahh well looks like im gonna end up with a third PC...
> speaking of that
> 
> my old pc has come up with a strange error! it screws up at the boot stage... ive tried fixing it with a fresh windows installation!!
> i formatted the hard drive via a diff PC
> put it back in... tried again same error ...
> changed the graphic card from 7600 gt to 6400...
> still the same error its an old HP pentium 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah just a little out dated but still does my typing and internet work... anyways...
> here is what the error is in put in the windows cd , it loads the files... the says
> 
> Windows Failed to start. A recent Hardware or Software Change Might be the casue. To fix problem:
> 1. Insert your windows Installation disc and restart your Pc.
> 2. Choose langauge setting , and click next.
> 3. Click "repair your computer:
> 
> Status: 0xc0000225
> 
> info: an unexpected error has occurred.


Hmmmm don't know why that would be kashmo.









Oh and if you wish to see which lanes are which just bring up the photos(Newegg) and enlarge them. Should be able to read the markings on the board. That's how I was able to read mine before I got this board.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wooly

any decent performance charts for crossfired 5770's vs say the 6 series cards or newish nvidia knocking about anyone?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooly;12717782*
> any decent performance charts for crossfired 5770's vs say the 6 series cards or newish nvidia knocking about anyone?


Not that I know of, A 6870 would be slower then a 5770 CF. A 6950 would beat a 5770 CF, But from what I have seen my 5770 tri-fire beats a 6970 at 1080p. In eyefinity a 6970 pulls away from my tri-fire 5770's, Because of the 2gb vram. The gtx 570 seems to be about the same as 6970. Thats about all I know


----------



## wooly

it's a shame really, even that chart where you can select different gfx cards from a drop down menu doesn't have 5770CF either


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooly;12719388*
> it's a shame really, even that chart where you can select different gfx cards from a drop down menu doesn't have 5770CF either


Yea, But the 5770 is getting old so most reviews are not going to use it any more. But if you need more then your 5770 CF go get a 69xx card and have fun







Im going to a 6990 as soon as the price drops under $700, and I plan on doing a 6990/6970 tri-fire some day







Im trying to run eyefinity, and the 5770 can't do it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yea, But the 5770 is getting old so most reviews are not going to use it any more. But if you need more then your 5770 CF go get a 69xx card and have fun







Im going to a 6990 as soon as the price drops under $700, and I plan on doing a 6990/6970 tri-fire some day







Im trying to run eyefinity, and the 5770 can't do it










Why do that? Why not wait for the 5970 to come down in price and get that if 3D is no big loss to you? Those will be coming down sooner than 6990 will.









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Why do that? Why not wait for the 5970 to come down in price and get that if 3D is no big loss to you? Those will be coming down sooner than 6990 will.









~Ceadder










Have you seen test with the 5970 runinng eyefinity? It can't hold upto the 6990 or 6970 CF in eyefinity. Look thru this review http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...-predator.html
I was looking at it but its not holding up in eyefinity







But im still open if I get a real good price, Ill do a 5970/5870 tri-fire. The price on the 6990 will come down when the GTX 590 comes out


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12722030*
> Have you seen test with the 5970 runinng eyefinity? It can't hold upto the 6990 or 6970 CF in eyefinity. Look thru this review http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1127/pg5/amd-radeon-hd-6990-graphics-card-review-aliens-vs-predator.html
> I was looking at it but its not holding up in eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im still open if I get a real good price, Ill do a 5970/5870 tri-fire. The price on the 6990 will come down when the GTX 590 comes out


4GB is always >>>> than 2GB. And that's what they did was to test a stock 6970 against stock cards. The 6970 being 4GB class and the 5970 being 2GB. In any case I doubt that you would notice a huge difference in your games w/o running an indicator telling you what your FPS is.

I'm having a hell of a time playing FarCry 2 right now with everything set at max settings no PhsyX on my 5770. I've got zero lag and the load times are pretty decent Could they be better? Sure. But my setup is fast enough that I sometimes lose my head when I'm getting pounded from all directions. I generally don't lose my cool. But this setup with the new AMD Drivers is pretty damn good... oh yeah almost forgot, I have to apply 11.4 now.









We'll see how well that does.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## wooly

I'm not really after gfx upgrade, my cards eat everything I throw at it at 1920x1080. Was just interested how they hold up against the newer cards as newer is not always better is it.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wooly*


I'm not really after gfx upgrade, my cards eat everything I throw at it at 1920x1080. Was just interested how they hold up against the newer cards as newer is not always better is it.


Yeah unfortunately reviews don't care about any 5xxx cards anymore other then the 5970


----------



## wooly

someone should break the mould and do some then. As 5770cf are popular aren't they? and it would give us a good comparison on whether it's worth upgrading for a performance leap or just a next number in the series name


----------



## rgwoods

5770 rocks! cheap and good! 99 bucks, nice oc aswell!

Recomend it!


----------



## jacedaface

Hi all long time no post!
Its been such a long time since i sat and had a good look inside my PC... But just added a 2TB Samsung F4 into the mix. After which i thought id try out the crysis 2 demo. When booted into windows i thought i better turn my GPU fan speeds up. I then noticed that my 2nd 5770CF is not even running (note im not doin anything graphic intensive allthough i did try a blu-ray). When i start GPU-Z the second kicks in. Close GPU-Z the second go's back offline. Is this normal? Will my second card kick in as soon as i start playin games?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacedaface;12825353*
> When booted into windows i thought i better turn my GPU fan speeds up. I then noticed that my 2nd 5770CF is not even running (note im not doin anything graphic intensive allthough i did try a blu-ray). When i start GPU-Z the second kicks in. Close GPU-Z the second go's back offline. Is this normal? Will my second card kick in as soon as i start playin games?


Yes, As long as your fullscreen and the game uses crossfire. Most new games do, But the crysis 2 demo really doesn't work. Its a console port for the demo. Why do you need to turn up your fan speed? Auto fan not working?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12825542*
> Yes, As long as your fullscreen and the game uses crossfire. Most new games do, But the crysis 2 demo really doesn't work. Its a console port for the demo. Why do you need to turn up your fan speed? Auto fan not working?


I thought that was the case but its been so long since i done any proper gaming on it. Been mainly using it as a media center these past 6months. I dont have to turn the fan speed up but im a bit anal like that. lol, i have an 8 channel fan controller with all fans on min and my 5770s normally on 20% in ACC as ive been using it as media only. But when i game i just turn everythin 2 the MAX. Like i said im anal! Cheers.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoods;12825078*
> 5770 rocks! cheap and good! 99 bucks, nice oc aswell!
> 
> Recomend it!


Had a system just like that. Q9550 @ 3.8 tho. Mobo sucked... hehe. Ran well. I recommend it as well.


----------



## biodiesel

Hey there everybody. I just got a second card for my rig to match the first which is a HIS 5770. So now I am running duals and cant figure out the xfire. Both cards are seated properly and show up in device manager and in gpu z they both show up but it says xfire is disabled but CCC does not give me the option of crossfire. Its not there at all. not even greyed out or nothing. I have tried uninstalling everything and reinstalling everything but get the same results. The cards are seated properly power is in properly bridge is also attached properly. What am I missing? Everything is up to date in my sig with the exception of the dual cards.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biodiesel*


Hey there everybody. I just got a second card for my rig to match the first which is a HIS 5770. So now I am running duals and cant figure out the xfire. Both cards are seated properly and show up in device manager and in gpu z they both show up but it says xfire is disabled but CCC does not give me the option of crossfire. Its not there at all. not even greyed out or nothing. I have tried uninstalling everything and reinstalling everything but get the same results. The cards are seated properly power is in properly bridge is also attached properly. What am I missing? Everything is up to date in my sig with the exception of the dual cards.


What drivers are you using? Try 11.4 with ATI catalyst application profiles 11.2 CAP4

Make sure you have a crossfire bridge on the cards, And when you open CCC you should see Amd Crossfire Configuration.


----------



## PCSarge

im planning CF shortly, when i can afford another ref card and a block.


----------



## biodiesel

When I try to use your direct link for the download it will not let me it tells me that it is unauthorized. but I tried to redownload and install everything but didnt change it. here is a ss of what it show for me in CCC http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/185/ccc1.png And on that site it does not even show me 11.4 driver version only 11.2.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biodiesel*


When I try to use your direct link for the download it will not let me it tells me that it is unauthorized. but I tried to redownload and install everything but didnt change it. here is a ss of what it show for me in CCC http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/185/ccc1.png And on that site it does not even show me 11.4 driver version only 11.2.


http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...lypreview.aspx

ATI catalyst application profiles 11.2 CAP4 http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx

Did you go look to see it crossfire is turned on in ccc like a said before? and do you have a crossfire bridge on the cards?


----------



## biodiesel

I downloaded both packages from your links but it seems CCC has now changed to AMD vision control engine!! Did I screw something up? anyway before I downloaded everything that changed CCC there was no option for crossfire at all. So I went and downloaded as stated and still do not see my crossfire option anywhere. I went Through and rechecked my seatings as well. everything looks good there and yes I do have the bridge connected between the two cards. I have been searching through the site to see what I can come up with there but have not come up with anything as of yet. Thanks for the links, should my CCC have changed over to the vision engine control center or did I download something incorrect? Sorry but this is the first time I have ever had dual cards so all brand new to me here so guess I can be considered the noob and sorry for missing whatever I am missing here.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biodiesel;12874471*
> I downloaded both packages from your links but it seems CCC has now changed to AMD vision control engine!! Did I screw something up? anyway before I downloaded everything that changed CCC there was no option for crossfire at all. So I went and downloaded as stated and still do not see my crossfire option anywhere. I went Through and rechecked my seatings as well. everything looks good there and yes I do have the bridge connected between the two cards. I have been searching through the site to see what I can come up with there but have not come up with anything as of yet. Thanks for the links, should my CCC have changed over to the vision engine control center or did I download something incorrect? Sorry but this is the first time I have ever had dual cards so all brand new to me here so guess I can be considered the noob and sorry for missing whatever I am missing here.


Im lost







First uninstall everything and restart. When you install 11.4 go to custom install, And make sure everything is checked but Not ATI catalyst application profiles Because the 11.2 CAP4 is newer. You will need to restart and crossfire should be on. Crossfire only works in fullscreen just so you know. Some people don't know this. These pics should help you find the crossfire settings.


----------



## wooly

do you have power going to new card?


----------



## biodiesel

OK I am going to remove everything and try it the way you said and see how that goes.
@wooly - yes the power is plugged in. It shows up in the device manager and shows up in CCC but shows it as a disabled adapter.

I am going to uninstall everything and try the reinstall as stated and see where I end up after that. I will post back when done. thanks for the help so far will +rep for ya guys when I return.


----------



## biodiesel

OK I did everything multiple times and ran driver sweeper to remove the old drivers. Reinstalled everything but still no crossfire options. I also posted in my MB specific thread to see if maybe it has something to do with this board. I will see what they say as well. If anybody has any other suggestions I have open ears. This is bugging the heck out of me why I cant get it.







I know I am just being a moron and missing something somewhere so small.







Sorry for being a pain here guys. I was just thinking of scrapping the crossfire and throwing the second card in to a second rig but was told that with xfire it would be like an 80% improvement. if this is true I would love to use that power on my main rig.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biodiesel;12880944*
> OK I did everything multiple times and ran driver sweeper to remove the old drivers. Reinstalled everything but still no crossfire options. I also posted in my MB specific thread to see if maybe it has something to do with this board. I will see what they say as well. If anybody has any other suggestions I have open ears. This is bugging the heck out of me why I cant get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am just being a moron and missing something somewhere so small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a pain here guys. I was just thinking of scrapping the crossfire and throwing the second card in to a second rig but was told that with xfire it would be like an 80% improvement. if this is true I would love to use that power on my main rig.


Things I would try is the switch the cards around on the MB. Try a different crossfire bridge if you have another or try 2 if your cards can do that. Make sure you MB bios is up to date.


----------



## biodiesel

Right now my cards are in slots 1 and 3 which as far as I knew were the 2 x16 slots. should I switch them to the x8 slots? also here are some SS of gpu-z showing the cards and if you look at the bus interface one shows it as x16 and the other shows it as x2. Is this normal? I do have a second bridge and will try that as well.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biodiesel;12881147*
> Right now my cards are in slots 1 and 3 which as far as I knew were the 2 x16 slots. should I switch them to the x8 slots? also here are some SS of gpu-z showing the cards and if you look at the bus interface one shows it as x16 and the other shows it as x2. Is this normal? I do have a second bridge and will try that as well.


I mean switch the 2 cards. Move the top card to the bottom, And the bottom to the top


----------



## biodiesel

Ok gonna switch them as suggested and switch to another bridge as well. be back in a few to let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## biodiesel

Woooohoooooo!!!!







I did as everyone suggested but nothing worked until I just switched the card positions and put on a new bridge and as soon as I booted CCC popped up right away telling me about crossfire and took me through the settings to set it up.







I dont know which one did the trick or if it was just a combo deal but it is on and shows enabled.







to you guys for the help.
@HiLuckyB thanks a bunch +rep for you man. I would have never of thought of something so simple as just switching the card position. My brain automatically thinks too in depth sometimes that I forget to look at the simple solutions. Again thanks. And just so you know this is the look on my face right now









One question though just so I understand what just happened here. Why would something so simple as switching the cards positions make a difference? I mean they are the exact same card so do not really see why that would change anything. But as I said I am a noob when it comes to this area so any clarification on that would be great to stick in the old file cabinets of my brain to possibly help someone else in the future.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biodiesel;12882235*
> Woooohoooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did as everyone suggested but nothing worked until I just switched the card positions and put on a new bridge and as soon as I booted CCC popped up right away telling me about crossfire and took me through the settings to set it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know which one did the trick or if it was just a combo deal but it is on and shows enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to you guys for the help.
> @HiLuckyB thanks a bunch +rep for you man. I would have never of thought of something so simple as just switching the card position. My brain automatically thinks too in depth sometimes that I forget to look at the simple solutions. Again thanks. And just so you know this is the look on my face right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question though just so I understand what just happened here. Why would something so simple as switching the cards positions make a difference? I mean they are the exact same card so do not really see why that would change anything. But as I said I am a noob when it comes to this area so any clarification on that would be great to stick in the old file cabinets of my brain to possibly help someone else in the future.


Sometimes one card like to me the master card. It happens somethimes, But the bridge might be bad


----------



## HiLuckyB

Well I just ordered my XFX 6990







But my 5770's won't go far. 2 are going in my brothers computer, And the 3rd is going in a pc im building for my parents







So ill still be around to help


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12886681*
> Well I just ordered my XFX 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my 5770's won't go far. 2 are going in my brothers computer, And the 3rd is going in a pc im building for my parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ill still be around to help


Crazy kewl. I'm not big on the whole 3D thing, but I'd get a 6990 if it meant PWNing NVidicaca every time I booted up my system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12887376*
> Crazy kewl. I'm not big on the whole 3D thing, but I'd get a 6990 if it meant PWNing NVidicaca every time I booted up my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Im not doing 3D, But I do run 5760x1080 eyefinity


----------



## heinz357

Hell of a good read through this section, and have filled out the form already!!










....but howcome the GPU on my HIS Radeon HD5770 seems to be on the opposite end of the card to everyone elses?? The GPU and memory are further towards the back of the card, near the 6 pin connector??

I assume this is'nt a reference design, but are there any differences??


----------



## reborn624

I own a Asus 5770 single card

950/1300/1.3V


----------



## kashmo

HAhaha thanks guys! yesterday I went and spent $798 andbought the new 6990!
And all my problems are solved lOL Its a bomb. loving it!!! but the need for new MB! still ies ahead!


----------



## Jim McNasty

I own 2 XFX HD 5770's, fanatastic cards, great value for money, i can run gtaIV with setting maxed out......lovely!


----------



## Shizz

I got a 5770, just got one question. When you overclock past the CCC limits with Afterburner the card doesnt drop its clock anymore, the Mem and Core stay at the overclocked setting. Is it fine to keep it there all the time? i assumed the clocks droping where there for a reason xD


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shizz;13058413*
> I got a 5770, just got one question. When you overclock past the CCC limits with Afterburner the card doesnt drop its clock anymore, the Mem and Core stay at the overclocked setting. Is it fine to keep it there all the time? i assumed the clocks droping where there for a reason xD


Ive never seen it not drop. Are you sure theres not something in the background using your video card? What drivers are you using? What Afterburner are you using?


----------



## Shizz

using the latest drivers and im using Afterburner version 1.5.0 (im sure its old). If i overclock an keep it at or under the limits of CCC then my clocks drop when not doing anything that needs the GPU much, but when i overclock over the CCC limits it stays at max clocks no matter what im doing.

Another question, whats the max save volts i can give it?


----------



## RealEyes

I've got -this- card and was wondering if I should get another of the exact same kind for crossfire or possibly sell and upgrade to (a better single or) a better pair of ATi cards?


----------



## Shizz

btw im sure my card can go really high, curent settings

V 1087 (undervolted)
Core 952
Mem 1351


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shizz;13058639*
> using the latest drivers and im using Afterburner version 1.5.0 (im sure its old). If i overclock an keep it at or under the limits of CCC then my clocks drop when not doing anything that needs the GPU much, but when i overclock over the CCC limits it stays at max clocks no matter what im doing.
> 
> Another question, whats the max save volts i can give it?


Newest drivers as in 11.4? They have been the best drivers ive used in a long time. 1.5.0 that is WAY to old! I think its your problem. Go get 2.2.0 Beta 2 - http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341585


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealEyes;13058661*
> I've got -this- card and was wondering if I should get another of the exact same kind for crossfire or possibly sell and upgrade to (a better single or) a better pair of ATi cards?


Well its up to you. If you want to mess with crossfire or not. I went all the way to 3 5770's and they are great for running 1080P. A 6950/6970 2GB will beat a 5770 crossfire, And the 6950 2GB is going to cost about the same as 2 of your cards. Im trying to run Eyefinity, So I have a XFX 6990 coming Wednesday


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13058762*
> Well its up to you. If you want to mess with crossfire or not. I went all the way to 3 5770's and they are great for running 1080P. A 6950/6970 2GB will beat a 5770 crossfire, And the 6950 2GB is going to cost about the same as 2 of your cards. Im trying to run Eyefinity, So I have a XFX 6990 coming Wednesday


Ummm you can run Eyefiniti with 3 5770s' as far as I know. Unless AMD stopped supporting that feature which I doubt they have. You just have all your connections in the main card as far as I am aware.









No need to go 6990 unless that's what you set out to run to begin with. And of course 69** series beats 5770 XFire. 5770 XFire is =/< 5870. I doubt anyone thinks that 5870 > 6950.









But none of the cards is out of date yet and all run Eyefiniti.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Shizz

thnx HiLuckyB, it was the Afterburner being old. Im sitting at

V: 1250
Core: 1050
Mem: 1360

fan speed is at 60 max temp in games was 63c, should i push it more?

EDIT: forgot to say i did get the latest afterburner now


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Ummm you can run Eyefiniti with 3 5770s' as far as I know. Unless AMD stopped supporting that feature which I doubt they have. You just have all your connections in the main card as far as I am aware.









No need to go 6990 unless that's what you set out to run to begin with. And of course 69** series beats 5770 XFire. 5770 XFire is =/< 5870. I doubt anyone thinks that 5870 > 6950.









But none of the cards is out of date yet and all run Eyefiniti.









~Ceadder










I know 1 5770 can run Eyefinity. Im running eyefinity right now







But playing games on low to medium with no AA is not my thing







Its the 2GB of Vram holding me back with the 5770's


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shizz*


thnx HiLuckyB, it was the Afterburner being old. Im sitting at

V: 1250
Core: 1050
Mem: 1360

fan speed is at 60 max temp in games was 63c, should i push it more?

EDIT: forgot to say i did get the latest afterburner now










Good to hear







You have a really good card there


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I know 1 5770 can run Eyefinity. Im running eyefinity right now







But playing games on low to medium with no AA is not my thing







Its the 2GB of Vram holding me back with the 5770's


I play EVERYTHING maxxed out with AA unless it is developed directly for NVidicaca like FarCry2. Ubis stupid DX10 code interferes with solid operation. I made the mistake of trying it in the middle of my previous game and it worked. But when I quit(to Restart) I came back to find that my game was borked because my last save was stuck in DX10 mode and it was like looking at my buddy as he was standing behind a sheet of frosted glass with a Movie Spotlight from the 30s' lighting it up behind me. Completely blinding.

But for the most part there aren't too many games that I can't play in DX10. I even play my S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game in DX11 maxxed out. And get no stutters no artifacting(other than me going after an artifact in the game







) and I generally play with Bloom enabled. Of course I am playing with a single card. I should snarf the card out of my Bros system and XFire them to see how well it works with my games.







heh heh heh

~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I play EVERYTHING maxxed out with AA unless it is developed directly for NVidicaca like FarCry2. Ubis stupid DX10 code interferes with solid operation. I made the mistake of trying it in the middle of my previous game and it worked. But when I quit(to Restart) I came back to find that my game was borked because my last save was stuck in DX10 mode and it was like looking at my buddy as he was standing behind a sheet of frosted glass with a Movie Spotlight from the 30s' lighting it up behind me. Completely blinding.

But for the most part there aren't too many games that I can't play in DX10. I even play my S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game in DX11 maxxed out. And get no stutters no artifacting(other than me going after an artifact in the game







) and I generally play with Bloom enabled. Of course I am playing with a single card. I should snarf the card out of my Bros system and XFire them to see how well it works with my games.







heh heh heh

~Ceadder










My 3 5770's blow everything out of the water at 1080p, Except Metro 2033. It still beats my 5770's down







But when I try to play at 5760x1080 then it shows you 5770's are not going to cut it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


My 3 5770's blow everything out of the water at 1080p, Except Metro 2033. It still beats my 5770's down







But when I try to play at 5760x1080 then it shows you 5770's are not going to cut it










I've heard that Metro 2033 steals candy from Internet tough guys and sells Crack to Preachers too.









Yeah, that game is a bish. I think your settings are off a bit if you're having issues with it. Especially in Tri-Fire. Have you tried removing one card from the setup to see if maybe you're being bottlenecked someplace?









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I've heard that Metro 2033 steals candy from Internet tough guys and sells Crack to Preachers too.









Yeah, that game is a bish. I think your settings are off a bit if you're having issues with it. Especially in Tri-Fire. Have you tried removing one card from the setup to see if maybe you're being bottlenecked someplace?









~Ceadder










Theres no bottlenecked in my system. Thats why my i7 875K is at 4.3GHz







I just went and played Metro 2033, And im doing fine as long as I don't have DOF on. I still have drops to 40fps, Most of the time I get around 60fps. I get up to 75fps inside







If I go to 5760x1080 its not playable on any settings







And that is where the 6990 comes in







Can't wait till Wednesday


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Theres no bottlenecked in my system. Thats why my i7 875K is at 4.3GHz







I just went and played Metro 2033, And im doing fine as long as I don't have DOF on. I still have drops to 40fps, Most of the time I get around 60fps. I get up to 75fps inside







If I go to 5760x1080 its not playable on any settings







And that is where the 6990 comes in







Can't wait till Wednesday










So what brands and whatya gonna do with your Tri-Fire?









~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So what brands and whatya gonna do with your Tri-Fire?









~Ceadder










I have a Sapphire Ref. , a Sapphire flex, And a HIS 5770. What ever I could get the cheapest at the time







It does make it hard to overclock more then 920/1350







My 6990 is going to be a XFX







2 5770's are going in my brothers computer, And the 3rd is going in a pc I built for my parents. Overkill for them


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I have a Sapphire Ref. , a Sapphire flex, And a HIS 5770. What ever I could get the cheapest at the time







It does make it hard to overclock more then 920/1350







My 6990 is going to be a XFX







2 5770's are going in my brothers computer, And the 3rd is going in a pc I built for my parents. Overkill for them










Sad to see so many bailing on a solid Card.









But it's to be expected around here cause we all gotta have "better".







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Sad to see so many bailing on a solid Card.









But it's to be expected around here cause we all gotta have "better".







lol

~Ceadder










You should get another 5770


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You should get another 5770










Well I was going to get another one. I had a trade worked out for my Netbook and dude backed out of the deal cause I needed some cash in my favor to make it work. Said he had to think about it. I followed up directly and let him know all was good if he still wanted to make the deal I guess I could live with a straight swap and would find a way to get it to him. Left me hangin for 3 or 4 days.

From now on I'm no longer doing trades for any of my gear. Either they want it or they don't. 1 guy that posted an hour before the other guy said he had a "killer deal" for me if I wanted it. *Poof* disappeared.

At least I sold my Ram this weekend so I'm feelin a bit better about things.









Still woulda liked to have that Card so I could trade it to my bro for an XFX 5770 single slot card exactly like mine.









~Ceadder


----------



## Arsin

Would XFX RMA a card if the heatsink was cracked in any way? The RMA would be for a faulty temperature reader.

Thanks


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsin*


Would XFX RMA a card if the heatsink was cracked in any way? The RMA would be for a faulty temperature reader.

Thanks


Cracked heatsink? What do you mean? And what are you using to see your temps?


----------



## Ceadderman

I'ma go out on a limb here and say no they probably won't. Damage to the GPU is still damage to the GPU even if it happened after the fact. They won't know which happened first and will most likely treat it as though it were one incident.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Can I join?







.. I have 2 Sapphire 5770 in CF - running stock speed atm though ..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Can I join?







.. I have 2 Sapphire 5770 in CF - running stock speed atm though ..










Apply @ OP of this thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Yeah - saw the form - and I filled it out .. sorry .. my eyes didn't seem to read all the information







- Thanks anyway


----------



## Leon777

inavild post (me) testing somthing.


----------



## HiLuckyB

*Old Setup*










*6990 Is A Beast*


----------



## odin2free

No specs but just feel like spreading my builds pics for certain threads this happens to be on of them

dont have settings or clocks yet im selling this monster so i can travel this summer and enjoy the outdoors more







(no sir i am not a lazy bum i need to get a new rearshock for my specialized m4 bike fox float actually are expensive & so is travellin for 6 months riding)


----------



## goobergump

Filled out the form! But guys, for the sapphire 5770 what's the highest clocks you were able to push on stock volts?


----------



## Aniket

So here is another new member!!
Yesterday I bought my first high end gpu,its a:
msi hd5770 1gb
I have few question,
at default the fan speed is set to 50%,
should I change it to 100%??
If I oc my gpu & need to change the voltage what is the maximum safe voltage?
Should I ever try to update drivers from msi live driver update?
Please help me guys


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aniket*


So here is another new member!!
Yesterday I bought my first high end gpu,its a:
msi hd5770 1gb
I have few question,
at default the fan speed is set to 50%,
should I change it to 100%??
If I oc my gpu & need to change the voltage what is the maximum safe voltage?
Should I ever try to update drivers from msi live driver update?
Please help me guys


You can change it to anything you want. Just be mindful of the temps and the dB. If you like having a 747 next to you then crank it up to 100%. I have mine set at 60% and the GPU temps never climb that high even when running maxxed out graphics.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aniket

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


You can change it to anything you want. Just be mindful of the temps and the dB. If you like having a 747 next to you then crank it up to 100%. I have mine set at 60% and the GPU temps never climb that high even when running maxxed out graphics.









~Ceadder










thanks friend,
I'll set it to 60% like u did,
but whats the maximum safe voltage if I plan to overclock the gpu? 
I'm very happy with its performence,its giving 30+ fps in crysis with everything maxed out,2x AA.
I would be happier to get 40+ fps which is why I'll upgrade my cpu,mobo & get 4gb ddr3 ram


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aniket*


thanks friend,
I'll set it to 60% like u did,
but whats the maximum safe voltage if I plan to overclock the gpu? 
I'm very happy with its performence,its giving 30+ fps in crysis with everything maxed out,2x AA.
I would be happier to get 40+ fps which is why I'll upgrade my cpu,mobo & get 4gb ddr3 ram


I haven't messed with mine yet cause the NB on my Formula is a finicky PoS. My card is directly under it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Spct

Just a note to let my fellow 5770's brothers know I just put my XFX 5770 back in its static Bag and slipped it into it's original box.

My baby ran great but I had the chance to upgrade. I will remove my 5770 club tag but I will always consider you all to be my brothers.

Take care.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Just a note to let my fellow 5770's brothers know I just put my XFX 5770 back in its static Bag and slipped it into it's original box.

My baby ran great but I had the chance to upgrade. I will remove my 5770 club tag but I will always consider you all to be my brothers.

Take care.


So what ya gonna do with that card?









~Ceadder


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


So what ya gonna do with that card?









~Ceadder










Well.... Im running this Lightning for a week or two. Im going to decide if I wanna keep it or go for another $100 and grab the gtx580TF11 or the 580 Lightning.

My biggest concern is Im a BF2 player. All reviews show the 570 and 580 beating the 6970 in BadCo 2. BF3 coming out with the frostbite engine Im kinda wondering if the Green team should get my dough.

So... to answer your question, I may need the 5770 if I return the 6970Lightning.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Hey guys i need you help, how can i get the option to set voltage manual? Do i need a special program because i would to overclock this card and see how far i get but this cards voltage is on AUTO.


----------



## Spct

not all 5770's are able to over volt. My XFX could by clicking the box option in afterburner


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm;13221916*
> Hey guys i need you help, how can i get the option to set voltage manual? Do i need a special program because i would to overclock this card and see how far i get but this cards voltage is on AUTO.


You should be able to uncheck the Auto box in CCC. If not try both Fusion and Afterburner. I may not Clock mine yet but I have all the appropriate apps to do so.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*


Hey guys i need you help, how can i get the option to set voltage manual? Do i need a special program because i would to overclock this card and see how far i get but this cards voltage is on AUTO.


i use afterburner (as i think most do). You need to go into the cfg file once installed and change EnableUnofficialOverclocking from a 0 to a 1.

Then in actual program settings check unlock voltage control, and i also have voltage monitoring and force constant voltage checked. Sync if using CF and overclock away. You won't necessarily know if it worked or not per say since you can't see over volt readout but temps are good indication.

I have 2 5770 CF @ 1000/1360 each and am very happy with them.


----------



## wooly

http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...rossfire/6.htm

just googled this, shows how crossfired 5770s fare against newer cards. Still seem to hold their own, I know mine do


----------



## Ceadderman

Whoa, very nice. So for a little more money I can get into better than 6870 territory.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## dutchgenius

currently running dual 5770's in crossfirex, wanting to go to water cooling. (yes i have the reference boards, and they are XFX). currently not overclocked but considering it. Better/cheaper to upgrade and buy just one waterblock or keep rocking the dual 5770's and buy two?

anyone who has upgraded from crossfirex 5770 who can see a real difference? if nothing else, a single card *might* reduce some heat in my case.


----------



## dutchgenius

currently running dual 5770's in crossfirex, wanting to go to water cooling. (yes i have the reference boards, and they are XFX). currently not overclocked but considering it. Better/cheaper to upgrade and buy just one waterblock or keep rocking the dual 5770's and buy two?

anyone who has upgraded from crossfirex 5770 who can see a real difference? if nothing else, a single card *might* reduce some heat in my case.


----------



## Ceadderman

Keep rockin the XFire and get two. That's what I would do anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Farmer Boe

Hey everyone, I just got a Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X to play with on my Phenom rig and this thing is a BEAST! I modified the config file for Afterburner and got my card furmark stable at 1001 core 1340 memory! I'm very surprised at the performance of this card since the voltage is locked. Check out the 3dmark11 score I got with this thing.


----------



## goobergump

I filled out the form about a week ago, Am I denied the beauty of this?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


I filled out the form about a week ago, Am I denied the beauty of this?










PM the OP to see what's up.









Welcome. It might take a bit but having the Card is a good first step.









~Ceadder


----------



## CL3P20

just thought I would make a repost here for all those with 5770's that use this IC controller..

GPUv mod and OCP mod for high overclocks on water/better- OCP resistors marked in red squares.. GPUv points for solder, marked with lines to location
*can short resistor marked for OCP to remove ALL OCP protection..or just pencil down in resistance for small gains in stability and higher GPUv under load.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13337657*
> just thought I would make a repost here for all those with 5770's that use this IC controller..
> 
> GPUv mod and OCP mod for high overclocks on water/better
> *can short resistor marked for OCP to remove ALL OCP protection..or just pencil down in resistance for small gains in stability and higher GPUv under load.


Great info - thanks mate


----------



## CL3P20

update for me.. testing on DI today:

GPUv @ 1.36v idle, 1.39v load
temps- -66c idle, -62c load [82F ambient







]
GPU clock: 1285mhz
vmem clock: 1340mhz @ stock volts

58k 3d '03- e8400 @ 3.2ghz

















..gpu needs to be colder to go faster as this point I think. Had to keep the pot full of DI just to hold temps in the -60's..


----------



## Ceadderman

Has anyone have a Copy of MSi Kombustor? I didn't grab it the last time I DL'ed Afterburner when I updated and now it's no longer in MSi's utility list.









If someone could link it here that would be awesome.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Has anyone have a Copy of MSi Kombustor? I didn't grab it the last time I DL'ed Afterburner when I updated and now it's no longer in MSi's utility list.









If someone could link it here that would be awesome.









~Ceadder










http://tinyurl.com/3j2s9p4


----------



## adamkatt

Should I get a 5850 or a 5770? No crossfire


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamkatt*


Should I get a 5850 or a 5770? No crossfire


I would go 6870 if your not going to crossfire, Or look for a deal on a 5870. It will last you longer running games at 1080p


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamkatt*


Should I get a 5850 or a 5770? No crossfire


It depends on which cards are available to be quite honest. Then you have to look at the reviews and consider your options there too.

Just saw a review that featured a couple Power Color 5770s' compared to the newest cards on the market. While the 5770 came in near the lower end of the review, the XFire'd set kept up with the mid to high grade single cards.

So if price is a determining factor for you, then I would go with the 5770. It's not as fast as a 5850 but the price should make it an attractive enough option that a few FPS shouldn't matter. And just think as soon as prices(they already are in most cases) come down, you can get a 2nd Card and have more FPS than a 5850 can churn out. Especially if you happen to come across the Reference Cards.









@Kumbustor link... Fail. Guru3D links for it sure but the link is Kerput.









So if someone has the Zipfile in their DL list still, could you please link it.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Could always use Furmark. Does same thing and what I use to check overclock.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Could always use Furmark. Does same thing and what I use to check overclock.


I have Furmark. But I'm a freeware benchmark whore.









~Ceadder


----------



## Hennessy

I'll be reinstalling my system today. Atm im using 10.11 drivers and I dont like them as my screen shakes, card runs on lower frequencies (900 not 1200 on mem) etc.

Which are the best drivers for an overclocked 5770 ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hennessy*


I'll be reinstalling my system today. Atm im using 10.11 drivers and I dont like them as my screen shakes, card runs on lower frequencies (900 not 1200 on mem) etc.

Which are the best drivers for an overclocked 5770 ?










Give the 11.4 drivers a try


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hennessy;13390832*
> I'll be reinstalling my system today. Atm im using 10.11 drivers and I dont like them as my screen shakes, card runs on lower frequencies (900 not 1200 on mem) etc.
> 
> Which are the best drivers for an overclocked 5770 ?


I was on 11.1 and they seemed to work well. Had some flickering in BFBC2 that I haven't figured out yet but I suspect it was bloom effect. I was good with 10.10e and am trying 11.4 this weekend.

I remember not have any luck with 10.11 either. Try one of the other 3 mentioned. I'll let you know later how 11.4 is.


----------



## Mr_Torch

11.4 work great for me.


----------



## Furrby

2x xfx 5770's 900/1300
Add me plz


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furrby;13400357*
> 2x xfx 5770's 900/1300
> Add me plz


Hey man you should put those bad boys to work and help out with Chimp Challenge








Official 2011 Chimp Challenge Thread









We have 981 members currently Folding. We're trying to take back 1st place from team EVGA. We are in serious need of MORE Folders. If you have a Quad and at least a 5*** series Card we need you.

Not only is it a good cause but OCN is going to award prizes at the end of the competition. So all you 5770 owners should join up to help us out. I have my 5770 Folding 24/7. Only thing I cannot do during these 10 days(5th-15th) is game. I can browse watch movies etc. Just no gaming but it's worth it. Especially if we take back 1st place. So c'mon help us grow our E-peen.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Hennessy

Guys I wanna change the stock paste with AS5 and Im having trouble removing the heatsink of my 5770. Its the egg cooler one. The screws wont move at all...


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hennessy;13427226*
> Guys I wanna change the stock paste with AS5 and Im having trouble removing the heatsink of my 5770. Its the egg cooler one. The screws wont move at all...


Hmmmm maybe your GPU knows you're gonna put garbage on it?









If you're gonna replace the TIM you shouldn't put a 200hour burn TIM on the heatsink. You want something that will cure relatively quickly. AS5 doesn't do that.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Can anyone here with a 5770 CuCore from ASUS PM me a copy of the vbios? I tried to update mine but accidently flashed the wrong one. It's not located anywhere online as far as I can tell--not even techpowerup has it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hennessy

Hi guys!

A friend of mine gave me his Powercolor 5770 and I did some crossfire benchies









Driver version: 11.4
CPU: i5 750 @ 2.66

With a crippled P55A-UD3 motherboard x16/x4








and a 500W power supply









I think the results are pretty good









3dmark Vantage:
850/1200:








1020/1350:









3dmark Vantage 11:
850/1200: 
1020/1350/1.3V:


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WildcatWhiz*


Can anyone here with a 5770 CuCore from ASUS PM me a copy of the vbios? I tried to update mine but accidently flashed the wrong one. It's not located anywhere online as far as I can tell--not even techpowerup has it. Thanks in advance.


Super desperate here...Can anyone lend a hand?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WildcatWhiz*


Super desperate here...Can anyone lend a hand?


Probably should start a thread in the ATi forum asking for help. More people will see it there too.









~Ceadder


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Probably should start a thread in the ATi forum asking for help. More people will see it there too.









~Ceadder










Yeah I did. I was told to come here hoping that someone in this club might have one...


----------



## HiLuckyB

This is my best when I had my 3 5770's. I won't post what my 6990 get's








But 3 5770's would play evarything out there maxed with 2xaa @1080p









*920/1350*

*3dmark Vantage - P27988* - http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3065909

*3dmark 11 - P7869* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/992519


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WildcatWhiz*


Super desperate here...Can anyone lend a hand?


Well it is Monday you might try Chatting with one of the Asus techs and asking them to link you one. I don't think they would have an issue with that.









~Ceadder


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Hey guys, just submitted the form to join. Note I think I accidentally submitted the first one under ATI, but it's really Sapphire.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Now running at 960 Core / 1300 VRM on stock voltage.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9e7wz/


----------



## Furrby

Does this thread even update anymore?


----------



## T-bone Steak

I have a bit of a dilemma here... My 5770 isn't any of the brands listed in the submission form. So, I'm out of luck.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak;13580551*
> I have a bit of a dilemma here... My 5770 isn't any of the brands listed in the submission form. So, I'm out of luck.


Are you running a Sparkle card or something?









If it's not listed your best bet is to fudge it and then have the OP update your listing.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## T-bone Steak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Are you running a Sparkle card or something?









If it's not listed your best bet is to fudge it and then have the OP update your listing.









~Ceadder










Actually, I'm running a Dell card jacked from an Alienware.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak*


Actually, I'm running a Dell card jacked from an Alienware.


Well so long as you know the specs on it I would fudge the brand and label everything appropriately.

Then update the OP with the brand after you're added.









~Ceadder


----------



## W4rlock

hummmm WildcatWhiz i have 2 asus CuCore.


----------



## reborn624

may i join?

asus 5700 CuCore 930/1300/1.2v


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reborn624;13644779*
> may i join?
> 
> asus 5700 CuCore 930/1300/1.2v


Application is in the OP of this thread.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## joe50000

I've had this card for about 8 months now, and i'm really impressed with it. Super bang for the buck. I was thinking about upgrading to a 5870 or 6950 but I wasn't going to see an appreciable difference for the $$$ so i'll be keeping this card for some time now.

Anyone here seen the Diamond 5770 LP versions out yet? I've seen them on the shelf at Fry's but I haven't actually seen a physical model yet. It might be good for crossfire in the future.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quick question, is it worth getting another 5770 and Crossfiring it with my current one, when one PCIe runs at x16 and the other at x4? Or is it worth waiting a while and getting a single 6870? (Case will not hold a 6900 series)

Will I see much of a performance increase when one runs at x4 and will a 3.7GHz Phenom ii x4 955 Black Edition C3 stepping CPU (AM3 socket, 2.6GHz Northbridge) bottleneck them?


----------



## wooly

yes it is worth it, see my sig-rig for similarity








you even have same PSU







next upgrade would be a bigger [email protected] though.
Even though my mobo is 2xpci-e.x16 the difference isn't meant to be that great if you have slower 2nd/3rd slots.
I'm sure I posted a performance chart in this thread on how 2x5770 compare with todays cards and they still hold their own.


----------



## Ceadderman

I need to update my specs.

950 Core Clock

1420 Memory Clock










Just ran Auto Tune which took forever it seems but I was pretty surprised that it Clocked this well. I thought up 50 on both would have been reasonable since I don't believe that it's a Reference Card but







it nearly maxed itself out.









Gonna run some Furmark Heaven 2.1 in a bit and see where it stacks up.









*Edit* Running everything in Max except tessellation which was set at normal using 1920x1080 scored 214. Not sure how good bad or indifferent that is but I was averaging about 8Fps at that rate.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fooliobass

What kind of bottle necking would I see putting 2 5770's in my rig...
Note
x3 processor @3.6
MoBo PCI slots would be @ x16 and x4 (where I think the bottle neck would occur)


----------



## jonnyrockets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain;13658468*
> Quick question, is it worth getting another 5770 and Crossfiring it with my current one, when one PCIe runs at x16 and the other at x4? Or is it worth waiting a while and getting a single 6870? (Case will not hold a 6900 series)
> 
> Will I see much of a performance increase when one runs at x4 and will a 3.7GHz Phenom ii x4 955 Black Edition C3 stepping CPU (AM3 socket, 2.6GHz Northbridge) bottleneck them?


Here - I did the testing for you. NO - you will hardly see a LICK OF DIFFERENCE. People over-estimate the frame rate drop / throughput you lose.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/773426-crossfire-16xpci_e-slot-vs-4xpci_e-slot.html#post9957829


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyrockets;13855547*
> Here - I did the testing for you. NO - you will hardly see a LICK OF DIFFERENCE. People over-estimate the frame rate drop / throughput you lose.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/773426-crossfire-16xpci_e-slot-vs-4xpci_e-slot.html#post9957829


Agreed. I saw a chart comparing all the slots. 1x -> 16x and even at 1x the 5770 only loses about 1/2 of its performance. 8x -> 16x there is about 3 fps difference iirc.

At 4x there will be a loss of performance for sure, but with the costs of the cards these days, and how much actual performance you would lose, its worth it. I really wish i could find the comparison chart to show you.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoothjk;7493880*
> Can I join even if I'm not completely happy with it right now? Maybe I will be in a month or two when we finally get some real drivers haha.
> 
> I have a HIS Radeon 5770. Autotune clocked it to 950/1435 (seems stable in benchmarks, but probably not going to keep it here 24/7).


Dude, I had tons o' problems with my 5770 because of the 10.12 "stable" drivers. Wipe any drivers off that you currently have and install the 11.5 drivers.

Runs like a dream now!


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Oh, I'm am definatly a Radeon HD 5770 fan and owner!

Add me to that list, please?















If you could.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nfsdude0125;13890787*
> Oh, I'm am definatly a Radeon HD 5770 fan and owner!
> 
> Add me to that list, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could.


1) Post you quoted was 2 years old.









and 2)You have to go back to OP and apply to be included. Click the link and fill in all the specs you know leaving N/A in the areas you don't know or are not applicable to your setup.









Welcome aboard.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## est1984

guys how the hell do i hook up 3 monitors to this card, i couldn't connect a hdtv last time around with my two monitors installed. i don't understand this dual port system, can someone please explain. I want to buy a portrait monitor but worried about how to hook it up with everything


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *est1984;13966174*
> guys how the hell do i hook up 3 monitors to this card, i couldn't connect a hdtv last time around with my two monitors installed. i don't understand this dual port system, can someone please explain. I want to buy a portrait monitor but worried about how to hook it up with everything


I believe that you run 2 DVI to 2 monitors and run the final HDMI connection to your 3rd. But I believe that you have to right click on Vision Control Center. This gives you...

1.ATi/AMD Radeon HD 5700 Series
2.ATi/AMD Radeon HD 5700 Series
3.ATi/AMD Radeon HD 5700 Series

Option 1 you set SR to larger than 1920x1280 This should show up on your 3 monitors.

Option 2 and 3 allow you to set extended Desktop space and change orientation to meet your needs should you need the same picture as Monitor 1. Since I'm assuming you want Eyefiniti you shouldn't need to worry about Options 2 and 3 except for changing aspect.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## est1984

But if it were that simple I don't understand why I couldn't extend my desktop all the way to the third monitor on my 50 inch tv


----------



## HiLuckyB

You need a active displayport adapter to run a 3rd screen.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'd need to know more of what you did and how many monitors you have as well as their sizes before I can speculate how it came up fail.









Oh that's right! DP Adapter!







Ninja'ed by HiLucky.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## est1984

why do i need this... how come they didn't build it into the card itself... grr


----------



## est1984

http://goo.gl/tsk5N

The above is the correct requirement?


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe the one you are looking for is a powered unit if I'm not mistaken.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## est1984

http://goo.gl/de0Vc

Powered unit, is it not like a VGA to DVI converter?


----------



## Ceadderman

I tried looking for it but there is a post round here someplace that shows what you need. It may be that one. But I'm not sure why you would need that one specifically if your Card came with an HDMI port already unless that's the 2nd connection and the DP adapter is the 3rd.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Sc00by22

Just submitted my card, running at 900/1400 at the default voltage, whatever that is


----------



## Sauce Boss

Can we get this club back and running? Its actually a good card!


----------



## stolid

I'll be running 5770 CF in a couple days. I got a second 5770 from a friend who upgraded.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sauce Boss;14324263*
> Can we get this club back and running? Its actually a good card!


It's never gone anywhere. It's been here for anyone wishing to talk about their 5770s'.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## krazyatom

I have sapphire 5770 flex edition and running stock atm.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

THis card is absolutely awesome, can still keep up with some games maxed out at 1680x1050, but i am going to be moving to a 6950 soon


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Have almost pulled the trigger on my twin 5770's for something
else for over a year.








Then I wake up.

They do everything very well still.
All games and apps++
Over volt
Over Clock like crazy.
Cool running
Low power.
Play very well togeather.

Dump them when the 7000's come out-Maybe








For those with one of these as cheap as they are now heck of a deal
as to performance jump to CF.

Later


----------



## tCoLL

add me to the list please! overclocked to 900mhz/1325/mhz


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tCoLL*


add me to the list please! overclocked to 900mhz/1325/mhz


The application to join is in the OP.









~Ceadder


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


The application to join is in the OP.









~Ceadder










Thanks, done


----------



## CHez

Just added my Crossfire 5770's to the list. im running XFX and Sapphire, list only allows one choice. Love my cards


----------



## minitt

I have this XFX HD5770 with apw7067n memory volt regulator and APW7088 core volt regulator. Need help on pencil modding.

@ stock 1.1 vdcc i can get up to 960 on the core. pls help


----------



## XAnarchy

I fried one of my 5770's last week









What are you penciling and why? You can overvolt in MSI Afterburner you just need to modify the config file to allow over volting (from 0 to 1). If thats what your trying to do.


----------



## Ceadderman

I've no idea what Pencil Modding is. Is it anything like Baking?









Sorry to hear about your 5770. GLWW.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHez*


Just added my Crossfire 5770's to the list. im running XFX and Sapphire, list only allows one choice. Love my cards










I am getting another 5770 this week, what kind of performace are you getting with these cards.

Thanks!


----------



## XAnarchy

If your buying a 5770 now your making a mistake. Hold off until the 7000 series gpu's hit. 5770's are going to be obsolete if they aren't already. The money your about to put into a 5770 is best off in a bank earning interest. However its up to you, but two cards just causes issues







in my experience.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAnarchy;14683664*
> If your buying a 5770 now your making a mistake. Hold off until the 7000 series gpu's hit. 5770's are going to be obsolete if they aren't already. The money your about to put into a 5770 is best off in a bank earning interest. However its up to you, but two cards just causes issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my experience.


7k series would be more money. Maybe 5770 fits his budget. If I were to buy a newer card over the 5770, I would get 6770 if I were to pass up 5770. But 5770 might have fit the budget better.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BALAST

My 5770 still has decent performance, with 150fps in COD:BO al max
and 35fps BF:BC2 all high.


----------



## Ceadderman

I get nearly 40fps on average playing GTA IV according to FRAPS.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


7k series would be more money. Maybe 5770 fits his budget. If I were to buy a newer card over the 5770, I would get 6770 if I were to pass up 5770. But 5770 might have fit the budget better.









~Ceadder










At the moment, but when 7 series cards come out the 6 series will come down. Making the 6770 that you recomended in the same price range or lower.


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


7k series would be more money. Maybe 5770 fits his budget. If I were to buy a newer card over the 5770, I would get 6770 if I were to pass up 5770. But 5770 might have fit the budget better.









~Ceadder










apparently, from what ive been reading, the 5770, and 6770 are the same gpu. the 6770 is just re-badged.

also, these cards dont get the credit they deserve, even still today! 
with a slight overclock, they will outperform a 4890, which is even today still a good card.. 
i picked one of these up for 80$ brand new in the box, and coming from an xfx 4890, with slight increase in core and memory clock.. it performs like a champ.


----------



## alkusoittow

I just picked up my 2nd 5770 the other day and I'm loving it! Definitely glad I bought that over any other card (like a single GPU upgrade). it would have cost more and probably performed worse than my current setup now








Looking forward to what the 7xxx series might bring, and if there's going to be a good middle-of-the-road option again (like the 5770)


----------



## Kokin

5770s still rock. I almost never have to turn on Crossfire when playing my games due to the fact that most games max out with 1x 5770 when gaming with a 1680x1050 res.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


5770s still rock. I almost never have to turn on Crossfire when playing my games due to the fact that most games max out with 1x 5770 when gaming with a 1680x1050 res.


As soon as I can I'm gonna be getting another Reference 5770 with EK full coverage blox to go on this one and run XFire.

If anyone is looking for another 5770 though I've got a line on a non reference model that I can inquire about. Might make a reasonable 2ndary block for someone who does air or has the GPU and RAM blox to put on one.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sir Beregond

I've overall been pretty happy with my crossfired 5770's. I don't see a reason to upgrade until the 7950/70 series is out probably next year. In which case I will once again crossfire and not have to worry about GPU upgrades for a very long time









My 5770's have served me well. Though I am still pretty pissed that my XFX turned out to not be reference. Oh well.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*


I've overall been pretty happy with my crossfired 5770's. I don't see a reason to upgrade until the 7950/70 series is out probably next year. In which case I will once again crossfire and not have to worry about GPU upgrades for a very long time









My 5770's have served me well. Though I am still pretty pissed that my XFX turned out to not be reference. Oh well.


Which XFX card did you get? It doesn't say in your stats.









~Ceadder


----------



## ragga

I've got 2 5770's that I'm thinking of selling, if anyone is thinking of upgrading to a crossfire spec. I'm based in the UK so I would only be posting around this way, I'm afraid


----------



## Sir Beregond

Sadly turned out to be this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150464

Lesson learned. This was before I new about reference and non reference PCB's and the implications. Compared to my ref Sapphire card, this one looks like crap. But they've both worked, so I guess no harm done.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*


Sadly turned out to be this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150464

Lesson learned. This was before I new about reference and non reference PCB's and the implications. Compared to my ref Sapphire card, this one looks like crap. But they've both worked, so I guess no harm done.


Ummm I'm sorry to tell you(*not really*) but that just may be Reference. XFX just chose to make them to ATi specs but dropped the 2nd XFire connection. Can't TriFire that card but if you were considering watercooling and had a full coverage block it would work just fine.

The fan on that card is in the right spot. The 6pin is in the right spot the PCB is the correct color. The only thing missing is the AMD/ATi logo on the PCI-e connection. Not all Reference cards had that though. And not all reference cards allowed people to fiddle with the voltage either.









The ones that have no chance of being reference are the ones that have the Egg cooler, or have a cooler that does not connect to the pcb, or the fan is in the middle of the cover and or has two coolers like the MSi TwinFrozr model does.

Try downloading MSi Afterburner. It might allow you to fiddle with voltage though. If it does you've more than likely got a Reference Card.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Hmmm if i remember correct the DVI on reference cards from XFX are black not red. Pretty sure they have 2 crossfire bridge slots as well. Appears that indeed that card is non reference.

EDIT: Reference cards are PCI-E 2.1 also, not 2.0


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;15105575*
> Hmmm if i remember correct the DVI on reference cards from XFX are black not red. Pretty sure they have 2 crossfire bridge slots as well. Appears that indeed that card is non reference.
> 
> EDIT: Reference cards are PCI-E 2.1 also, not 2.0


Mine is a Reference card. It has Red DVI connections, and has single XFire connection. And as far as I know 2.1 came AFTER the 57** series cards. In fact MANY non reference cards up through 58** series are non reference and are in fact 2.1 PCI-e. Nevermind that there aren't many if any 2.1 capable Motherboards. My board doesn't have a single 2.1 slot anywhere on it. So 2.1 means nothing at this point until it becomes standard.

The way to find out however is to install Afterburner. If you can adjust the voltage and everything else looks good(other than the single XFire connection) then the card is most likely Reference.

Four ways to tell if you have a reference card...

1) Card has Black pcb

2) Fan is at the end of the Card not the middle.

3) Power connection is at the end of the card not anywhere on the side.

4) Says AMD on the pcb along the PCI-e connection. Lacking this doesn't necessarily mean non Reference.

Also I would point out that you pretty much cannot overclock non reference cards. I have the same Card and I've overclocked it using the auto tune feature in Catalyst. It did quite well but would be better running on water since I Fold and it drives the temps up in my case. I didn't have a single problem when I was gaming with a max clock of 1395/950.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## AMD_King

Well it is what it is. Seems looking at that newegg page that was linked, someone else mentioned it NOT being a reference card.

I have heard different then what you post so believe what you will (not saying your wrong). Both mine are reference running 1000/1360 and they have black dvi ports, 2 crossfire connections and are listed as 2.1 not 2.0.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;15107459*
> Well it is what it is. Seems looking at that newegg page that was linked, someone else mentioned it NOT being a reference card.
> 
> I have heard different then what you post so believe what you will (not saying your wrong). Both mine are reference running 1000/1360 and they have black dvi ports, 2 crossfire connections and are listed as 2.1 not 2.0.


Sir Beregond said his wasn't reference but it's the same as mine. That doesn't mean it's reference but the only way to find out is to use Afterburner, because if it's not reference you can't adjust the voltage of your card.

The 2.1 identifier is fallacious imho.











~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15107984*
> Sir Beregond said his wasn't reference but it's the same as mine. That doesn't mean it's reference but the only way to find out is to use Afterburner, because if it's not reference you can't adjust the voltage of your card.
> 
> The 2.1 identifier is fallacious imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Right I understand what your saying. Trying to overclock it is the easiest way to know for sure. But even in the post you linked me it says that non reference cards have one crossfire connector.
Quote:


> UPDATE 5/13/10 -- It has come to my attention that XFX is selling non-reference ATI 5770 cards that look very much like a reference design. They appear to have the Phoenix-shroud cooler, as well as the squirrel cage fan. *However, they only have one Crossfire connector, rather than the two found on a reference-design card*. While there probably aren't many of you that wish to run three 5770 cards in TriFire mode, there might be those of you who wish to buy a reference 5770 for voltage adjustment --and these cards do not have the necessary voltage regulation circuitry. Note the picture below, which shows both the (old) reference design, and the (new) non-reference one.


I'm not trying to argue. All I know is that I have an XFX with black dvi ports, two crossfire connectors and bat mobile shroud. I also have a Sapphire with the egg shaped cooler and black dvi ports with two crossfire connectors. Both are reference and both overclock to 1000/1360 easy. I'm not saying that what mine have is what is needed to be a reference card. I'm just putting info out there that I know to be true. Just going off what I have in my current rig.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Right I understand what your saying. Trying to overclock it is the easiest way to know for sure. But even in the post you linked me it says that non reference cards have one crossfire connector.

I'm not trying to argue. All I know is that I have an XFX with black dvi ports, two crossfire connectors and bat mobile shroud. I also have a Sapphire with the egg shaped cooler and black dvi ports with two crossfire connectors. Both are reference and both overclock to 1000/1360 easy. I'm not saying that what mine have is what is needed to be a reference card. I'm just putting info out there that I know to be true. Just going off what I have in my current rig.


I think what you're not understanding is our cards are single connection because XFX and other companies decided to cheap out by cutting back on one connection. Basically they abandoned the races of the 2nd connection. I can't tell you if they still exist under the pcb layers but I've had no problems OC'ing my card. Worked just fine.









At the very least XFX kept the basic setup but skimped. No worries though, I don't get all bent out of shape over simple discussions like this.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Isn't msi hawk with the twin frozer on it a non reference card?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Beregond

I fail to see your argument. They may both be 5770's, but I am sorry the XFX may have the same cooler, but the PCB is different for sure and so is the stock clock.

Like I said...no issues, so no complaints, but I just prefer to have reference cards when possible, so I was a little pissed to find out it wasn't.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Isn't msi hawk with the twin frozer on it a non reference card?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Yes MSI Hawk is non reference.









There is no argument Beregond. It's a conversation about what is or isn't Reference. I've got the same card you do and mine is Reference. Don't see why yours wouldn't be unless you can't fiddle with the voltage. Clocks don't make it Reference unless you can overvolt it to allow higher Clocks.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Well you can over volt the hawk with afterburner when doing an overclock. So that does not fit the "if you can adjust voltage its reference and if you can't its not" theory.


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond;15114232*
> I fail to see your argument. They may both be 5770's, but I am sorry the XFX may have the same cooler, but the PCB is different for sure and so is the stock clock.
> 
> Like I said...no issues, so no complaints, but I just prefer to have reference cards when possible, so I was a little pissed to find out it wasn't.


Hi,

Agree on reference cards and kinda sad they cheap out on later designs.

XFXs bought when first came out.

Can do 1.35v.
960 core before mods.
Can do 1445 mem.

Later


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;15118808*
> Well you can over volt the hawk with afterburner when doing an overclock. So that does not fit the "if you can adjust voltage its reference and if you can't its not" theory.


Okay now, obviously you'd be able to tweak the voltage in that cause it's an MSi card and it's one of the reasons Afterburner was developed. That's kind of a ticky tack example.









Non Reference cards wearing Reference like clothing *cannot* tweak the voltage. This is a known fact. This is why I will always suggest getting the latest version of Afterburner and checking to see if the voltage adjustment slider works. If it doesn't work then likely not reference. Using an MSi card to poke holes in my theory doesn't work because it's an MSi card and that was an advertised feature of that card which didn't have the known features of a Reference GPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Boinz

Submited google doc.


----------



## BlackVenom

Dropping out of the club... stayin' red though! I've got a 6950 waiting for me at home.


----------



## Doming0

Question.. As you can see in my sig rig I have a 5770. Now, is it still worth it to get another and run them crossfire or should I just save up and get a newer card?

Thanks in advance.

I should add my goad is to play BF3 at acceptable frame rates in 1680x1050.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


Question.. As you can see in my sig rig I have a 5770. Now, is it still worth it to get another and run them crossfire or should I just save up and get a newer card?

Thanks in advance.

I should add my goad is to play BF3 at acceptable frame rates in 1680x1050.


2 5770's should run BF3 nicely at that 1680x1050. I know my brothers PC with 2 5770's with one of them running in a pci 1.0 @4x slot, Running 1440x900 BF3 Beta on high with a easy 50 to 70 fps. I know the full game is going to push more then the beta, But it was doing fine


----------



## Ceadderman

5770 is cheaper than the newer cards so at this time I would say HELL YEAH!,it is worth it. You could sell your 5770 and buy newer to replace it but you wouldn't gain much more in the process unless you dropped another $200 on the Replacement above what you got from the 5770 which when paired with another would be better than a single 6950 in quite a few games.









~Ceadder


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;15310371*
> 2 5770's should run BF3 nicely at that 1680x1050. I know my brothers PC with 2 5770's with one of them running in a pci 1.0 @4x slot, Running 1440x900 BF3 Beta on high with a easy 50 to 70 fps. I know the full game is going to push more then the beta, But it was doing fine


Right on. I think my motherboard would run them in 8x mode each. I don't know how much of a difference this makes but I might just find out. Thanks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


Right on. I think my motherboard would run them in 8x mode each. I don't know how much of a difference this makes but I might just find out. Thanks.


8x 8x would work just fine. I know the pci 1.0 4x slot is really hurting my brothers crossfire, But he will be getting my MB and CPU when I upgrade, Which might be soon because im looking at getting a 2600K







He always gets free upgrade's, Like my 3 5770's when I got my 6990 + 6970 Tri-Fire


----------



## AMD_King

Here is some of my own testing I did with the little bit of time I had with beta. This is on sig rig. Used Fraps for data. Cards were overclocked 1000/1360. Was played on 1360x768 60Hz


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Here is some of my own testing I did with the little bit of time I had with beta. This is on sig rig. Used Fraps for data. Cards were overclocked 1000/1360. Was played on 1360x768 60Hz


Could you JPG those. I can't read them since I don't have Exel. Crazy I know, but not everybody has it.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Could you JPG those. I can't read them since I don't have Exel. Crazy I know, but not everybody has it.









~Ceadder










Sure thing... done


----------



## Kokin

I was getting about 70-80FPS in Caspian Border with 32vs32 with my 2x 5770s @ 1.3v 1000core/1300mem, both running 16x. This was on High settings. I didn't notice any difference between High and Ultra, so I just used High for more FPS.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Sure thing... done










Thanks King. That's very good at stock or nearly stock.









My next purchase is a couple of used EK Blocks and an MSi 5770 for XFire. Couldn't pass on the price.









~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kokin*


I was getting about 70-80FPS in Caspian Border with 32vs32 with my 2x 5770s @ 1.3v 1000core/1300mem, both running 16x. This was on High settings. I didn't notice any difference between High and Ultra, so I just used High for more FPS.










I noticed it get laggy when encountering a fire fight with someone and I was loosing a lot more then winning. Went back to high and fixed problem. As for graphics, didn't notice much from high to ultra (restarted game after i set it to ultra). Maybe final release will be different? Few weeks we will know for sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*

Thanks King. That's very good at stock or nearly stock.

My next purchase is a couple of used EK Blocks and an MSi 5770 for XFire. Couldn't pass on the price.

~Ceadder


Thanks. I was thinking of getting a 6970 for this release but I think I may wait for 7000 series.


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm playing Metro2033 maxxed out and it runs very smoothly. Though the FPS is ~20, you really can't tell and it's not laggy at all. Part of that may have something to do with the AMD Catalyst drivers, but it's running much better than I was expecting. Sometimes I find I can't even keep up with the speed. I'm in the part of the game where we're running the blockade and they're chasing us down on the rails. Too bad I can't throw grenades while sitting in the turret.









~Ceadder


----------



## Doming0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Thanks King. That's very good at stock or nearly stock.









My next purchase is a couple of used EK Blocks and an MSi 5770 for XFire. Couldn't pass on the price.









~Ceadder










Pardon a noob.. *** are EK blocks?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


Pardon a noob.. *** are EK blocks?


EK Waterblocks? They are for water cooling your GPU. EK only put out a Reference design block for the 5770. 58** and 59** series cards have Reference and NonReference blocks available and still being manufactured by EK. But 57** series only got Reference design blocks that will only fit Reference cards.









~Ceadder


----------



## Doming0

Right on man, thank you.

One more question lol.. Should I try and find an exact match for my 5770 (aka Sapphire Vapor-X etc.) or will any 5770 work?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


Right on man, thank you.

One more question lol.. Should I try and find an exact match for my 5770 (aka Sapphire Vapor-X etc.) or will any 5770 work?

Thanks.


So long as the connections line up properly(i.e. 1 connection versus 2 connection cards) it shouldn't matter too much.









~Ceadder


----------



## Qasual

I just got my hands on a gigabyte 5770 or I like to call the batmobile.

Can anyone give me some insight on this card specifically, I only really know that it's almost better but at some time is better than the gtx 460.

I'm new so learning about video cards specifically will be a plus!

Thanks!


----------



## bogey1337

hi guys, has anyone attempted to xfire a 6770 and a 5770? i plan on doing so but im not sure if it will work just fine.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337;15316251*
> hi guys, has anyone attempted to xfire a 6770 and a 5770? i plan on doing so but im not sure if it will work just fine.


You can only crossfire 57xx card with 57xx card, and so on with all AMD cards.


----------



## bogey1337

Hmm. i thought i read somewhere that 6770 is a rebadged 5770 so it will work. Anyways, lets say i can get another 5770 and crossfire them.. Any estimate on what fps i will get on bf3? high settings. 2x AA? CPU is unlocked to x3 3.2 ghz btw. 4th core is faulty.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337;15316251*
> hi guys, has anyone attempted to xfire a 6770 and a 5770? i plan on doing so but im not sure if it will work just fine.


Yes, it will be fine as it is. But you have to put the 6770 as primary card, not the other way around.


----------



## bogey1337

Nice!! Thanks for the confirmation.







+rep! Hope it works on a 770 chipset.. Now.. hopefully some peeps can comment on xfire 5770 performance on bf3.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337;15316665*
> Nice!! Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep! Hope it works on a 770 chipset.. Now.. hopefully some peeps can comment on xfire 5770 performance on bf3.


You don't have to look far to compare the performance BFB3 Beta with 2x 5770/6770 in Crossfire.

Just look for the performance of a single 5850/5870 with the resolution you are running at. As x2 5770s Crossfire = 5850 and very close to a single 5870


----------



## bogey1337

Thank your sir!


----------



## willistech

add me up. I can post pics later here is my validation from CPU-Z temps are around 67C. using the card til black friday when I'll pick up a pair of new cards
XFX 5770 960/1400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052053


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


add me up. I can post pics later here is my validation from CPU-Z temps are around 67C. using the card til black friday when I'll pick up a pair of new cards 
XFX 5770 960/1400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052053


Go to OP and fill out the application on 1st page.









~Ceadder


----------



## MacNcheese

I filled out my application. Here are my babies.

















They are painted blue to match my color scheme.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese;15377757*
> I filled out my application. Here are my babies.
> 
> They are painted blue to match my color scheme.


That is a bloody good idea mate! I'm going to have to do the same thing, thanks! Rep!


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay WTH?!?










I've checked my power settings and they're set to high performance. Anyone got any ideas? My bro has the same exact card and his is set to 800/1200. Mine is running half that? Bottleneck? It used to run 800/1200. My wireless card is in 3rd slot. Might that be what's causing this? I shouldn't think so since 1st slot is 16x but...









~Ceadder


----------



## Wali-S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Okay WTH?!?

I've checked my power settings and they're set to high performance. Anyone got any ideas? My bro has the same exact card and his is set to 800/1200. Mine is running half that? Bottleneck? It used to run 800/1200. My wireless card is in 3rd slot. Might that be what's causing this? I shouldn't think so since 1st slot is 16x but...









~Ceadder










That's not bottleneck or out of bandwidth. I don't see GPU load in the screen shot. Its the clock like playing flash player or movie. Try playing games you will see it will full 3D clocks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wali-S*


That's not bottleneck or out of bandwidth. I don't see GPU load in the screen shot. Its the clock like playing flash player or movie. Try playing games you will see it will full 3D clocks.


Nope. That cannot be it because my bro's ain't doin $#!7 and it's GPU clock is 800 minimum. Mine is doin even less than his and is running 400 GPU clock by default.





































~Ceadder


----------



## Wali-S

Then your bro's setting is wrong not yours. He must be using Afterburner to set the 2D profile as 3D or he edited the resitry or disable ULPS.

Yours is correct, it should idle the clock to save power.


----------



## daman246

Drivers fault happened to me using 5830s open up sapphire trixx and raise your voltage by .001 and the mhz should go back to normal. This happens with every card now but since the 5770 arent capable of switching themselfves back to normal you have to raise their voltage by .0001 or just move something in the OC settings thats all


----------



## Doming0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wali-S*


Then your bro's setting is wrong not yours. He must be using Afterburner to set the 2D profile as 3D or he edited the resitry or disable ULPS.

Yours is correct, it should idle the clock to save power.


Confirmed. My card idles exactly the same as your screenshot.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wali-S*


Then your bro's setting is wrong not yours. He must be using Afterburner to set the 2D profile as 3D or he edited the resitry or disable ULPS.

Yours is correct, it should idle the clock to save power.


Would Hybrid XFire accelerate GPU clock then? I don't have onboard on my MoBo he has 4200 ATi onboard. Geez I'm feelin like such a n00bster.









~Ceadder


----------



## Wali-S

No it wouldn't but why he is doing that, it will not boost the performance but will drag the 5770 down to 4200. 5770 by itself is faster than Hybrid. Don't know maybe your bro has a good reason for doing that but I couldn't think of one.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wali-S;15416098*
> No it wouldn't but why he is doing that, it will not boost the performance but will drag the 5770 down to 4200. 5770 by itself is faster than Hybrid. Don't know maybe your bro has a good reason for doing that but I couldn't think of one.


He's not. I thought he might be but I think his onboard is actively boosting his Graphics. Is all I can think of why his is actively running 800 GPU clock. My 3D is enabled though so I don't think that's why he's running 800.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Wali-S

If he didn't edit anything else, go to Flashplayer/Youtube, select "Disable Hardware Acceleration". That should fix it.


----------



## Ceadderman

It really is no big deal. I've got it Folding for me so 800/1200 is a good thing. I was just wondering why my card was rolling 400/1200 and since I now know that's normal was wondering why his was rolling 800/1200. Makes sense though. +Rep for the information.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;15417982*
> It really is no big deal. I've got it Folding for me so 800/1200 is a good thing. I was just wondering why my card was rolling 400/1200 and since I now know that's normal was wondering why his was rolling 800/1200. Makes sense though. +Rep for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


800/1200 is what its supposed to be at. Have you tried resetting ccc? Sounds like your stuck in 2d clocks. Try overclocking alittle then reset to default.


----------



## Ceadderman

I just started a Client on my Card. We'll see what happens.









*Edit* Back up to 850/1200. Much better.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## 12Cores

What are safe voltages for these cards using msi afterburner bumped my cards up 1.237v today in order to get to 920/1310


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


What are safe voltages for these cards using msi afterburner bumped my cards up 1.237v today in order to get to 920/1310


That voltage is about right. I'd use 1.2v and be happy with whatever that voltage gives to achieve highest clocks for core and memory for 24/7 daily gaming. Watch for full load temperature 70-75Â°C MAX.


----------



## 12Cores

My second card runs over 80c all the time not too worried about temps more concerned about frying card with too many volts


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores;15420571*
> What are safe voltages for these cards using msi afterburner bumped my cards up 1.237v today in order to get to 920/1310


I've been running 1.250V on a 1000/1360 OC for almost a year now. Temps never hit 70 with custom fan speeds


----------



## Qasual

Tempted to CF a 5770, is it really comparable to a GTX560?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Tempted to CF a 5770, is it really comparable to a GTX560?


I'm not sure about 560 but it's comparable to the 460/470 series except for 480 which has more onboard RAM being an enthusiast card. I think there are some benchmarks floating around that have XFire coming in at or around(meaning under) the performance level of 560/570. But I don't have any links to show you. You might check out Maximum PC dot commage and do some surfing through their reviews to see if you can't find some. I've too many issues to wade through to give you a solid target but something in the last 6 months or so should yield some positive results.









~Ceadder


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


I'm not sure about 560 but it's comparable to the 460/470 series except for 480 which has more onboard RAM being an enthusiast card. I think there are some benchmarks floating around that have XFire coming in at or around(meaning under) the performance level of 560/570. But I don't have any links to show you. You might check out Maximum PC dot commage and do some surfing through their reviews to see if you can't find some. I've too many issues to wade through to give you a solid target but something in the last 6 months or so should yield some positive results.









~Ceadder










Thank you, I kept looking through a bunch of old threads and they say "cf5770 = 5850-5870 (If oc'd) = 5870 = 560"

I was a bit skeptical because nowadays 5770 crossfire set up can be done for about $120 and a 560 is still about $250.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15533183*
> Thank you, I kept looking through a bunch of old threads and they say "cf5770 = 5850-5870 (If oc'd) = 5870 = 560"
> 
> I was a bit skeptical because nowadays 5770 crossfire set up can be done for about $120 and a 560 is still about $250.


In crossfire the the 5770's will nuke a standalone GTX 560 even the TI its not even close - please look at the reviews below from legitreviews and techreport 3dmark scores in comparison to mines:
http://www.techspot.com/review/359-nvidia-geforce-gtx-560ti/page3.html

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1533/13/

my score:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2023909?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2023909%3Fkey%3DbK9bRHrffHRpdO4zFBa2cw

For everyday gaming I have a modest overclock of 905/1300 with give me 3dmark11 PScore of 5389 over a 1,000 points above the 560 in those 2 reviews. In crossfire the 5770's are closer to the GTX 570, 6950 and 6970. Make no mistake about the it the 560 is a beast a lot of people are running them at 1000ghz. But for the money its hard to argue against value proposition of the 5770 crossfire.

Good Luck!


----------



## synergy17

well i have a new 5770 and i even cried that it can play on 1080p for the first time:thumb:


----------



## AMD_King

Anyone else have PC POST and boot to desktop, load with windows audible and view of desktop wallpaper and icons for a second and then black screen? This is the condition I have since installing 11.10 + CAP 4. Tried to go back to 11.9 and still get black screen after windows loads.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King*
> 
> Anyone else have PC POST and boot to desktop, load with windows audible and view of desktop wallpaper and icons for a second and then black screen? This is the condition I have since installing 11.10 + CAP 4. Tried to go back to 11.9 and still get black screen after windows loads.


Nope. Works fine for me.









~Ceadder


----------



## vinaypro

Can anyone suggest a DP<--> DP cable? i have listed few but not sure which would be better? Will there be problem in display if i go for 3m long cable?

Cables For Causes- 15 feet (4.5M) Triple Insulated
or
Belkin F2CD000b06-E
or even
Cables To Go 6.56 ft. Display Port 1.1(prefer amazon, easier to transact)

Cant find much reviews on them which is i am not sure which cable to go for? If any better solution is available please do tell..

I was trying out the dual monitor setup with a 3n long HDMI -- DVi cable on my second monitor U2311h and i see some grains of green/pink coming on it..
When i tried on the first with same cable similar effect was seen .. But when used individually the ,oitors are fine..


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinaypro*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a DP<--> DP cable? i have listed few but not sure which would be better? Will there be problem in display if i go for 3m long cable?
> 
> Cables For Causes- 15 feet (4.5M) Triple Insulated
> or
> Belkin F2CD000b06-E
> or even
> Cables To Go 6.56 ft. Display Port 1.1(prefer amazon, easier to transact)
> 
> Cant find much reviews on them which is i am not sure which cable to go for? If any better solution is available please do tell..
> 
> I was trying out the dual monitor setup with a 3n long HDMI -- DVi cable on my second monitor U2311h and i see some grains of green/pink coming on it..
> When i tried on the first with same cable similar effect was seen .. But when used individually the ,oitors are fine..


Get this one *Accell UltraAV B088C-010B Display Port Cable (3m)*


----------



## vinaypro

Thanks.. Any particular reason why this one?


----------



## CL3P20

Testing GPU only, on DI.. temps around -63c ... just ignore score, CPU was at stock for testing purposes. Will shoot for +1300mhz core clock next rounds..









MSI PMDG-1: 5770
vdroop mod
Freq. Swt. mod
OCP & OVP mods
input/output caps
vmeasure

cooling- tech9 slim

GPUv @ 1.39v load, 1.34v idle
1285mhz core


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hmmm I thought I joined this club before ? but maybe not ??

Anyways I got a XFX HD-5770 in my backup rig ...


----------



## Ceadderman

Just so everyone is aware the updated version of CCC is causing black screens followed but BSoD crashes. Don't mess with it if you don't have to. Just wait for AMD to update it and you should be okay. I've narrowed the problem to CCC. The drivers work fine it's the console that is crashing things.

I have had it happen twice today.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen Viewer*
> dxgkrnl.sysdxgkrnl.sys+5d000fffff880`06058000fffff880`0614c0000x000f40000x4ce799fa11/20/2010 1:50:50 AM
> dxgmms1.sysdxgmms1.sys+ff07fffff880`0614c000fffff880`061920000x000460000x4ce799c111/20/2010 1:49:53 AM


~Ceadder


----------



## AMD_King

Same here. Been messing with it for about a week. I finally have mine working properly with 11.10 official and CAP 4 (crossfire setup). Problem is fixed if you can boot to safe mode to disable catalyst using msconfig after install of 11.10 drivers. Then reboot and fix registry for power saving and install CAP 4. Reboot. Then enable catalyst in msconfig and reboot again. Everything working thus far for me.









Here is some info


----------



## Ceadderman

Meh, I got the issue worked out on restart but I'm not gonna trust CCC since I'm Folding and don't want to throw any monkeys in the wrench by tempting fate. I'll just let it go til the next driver change. Although I really liked the new version of Overdrive. That was almost like looking at the new BIOS implemented for the latest AM3+ boards. That also might be why it crashed possibly being a system incompatibility.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dshaznet

guys i have a ref. 5770 thats does not wanna work in any other board but my friend's 1366 asus sabertooth x58...i've tried this card in countless 775 boards that will all power any other card with no problem, idk what to do







help!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

There's your problem right there. Your PSU doesn't have enough power to run it. I had that problem when I tried to run my 500w OCZ while my Corsair unit was down for sleeving. 500 and under you can expect your GPU not to work. That's of course if you are attempting to put it on your Sig Rig. 500w is pretty lean where power is concerned.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dshaznet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> There's your problem right there. Your PSU doesn't have enough power to run it. I had that problem when I tried to run my 500w OCZ while my Corsair unit was down for sleeving. 500 and under you can expect your GPU not to work. That's of course if you are attempting to put it on your Sig Rig. 500w is pretty lean where power is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i'm running a 850 corsair and a 750 corsair when trying to get these work...if the system is powering a gtx 470 then it has to power a 5770 tho


----------



## AMD_King

500w is plenty. Especially if only one card. My setup right now is in the 350 range while folding and just hits 400w with bf3.

By not working you are talking about not powering up at all correct?

Sent from Vibrant Bionix


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dshaznet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> There's your problem right there. Your PSU doesn't have enough power to run it. I had that problem when I tried to run my 500w OCZ while my Corsair unit was down for sleeving. 500 and under you can expect your GPU not to work. That's of course if you are attempting to put it on your Sig Rig. 500w is pretty lean where power is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm running a 850 corsair and a 750 corsair when trying to get these work...if the system is powering a gtx 470 then it has to power a 5770 tho
Click to expand...

Might have been nice to know this then.









As far as 500w powering it, it depends on what other power needs you have. In my case I have955BE, Soundcard, RAID 0, lots of LED fans(x7),wireless adapter card and at the time the H50. 500w really couldn't handle that job. So I will always suggest no less than 650w PSU.

In any case your GPU powers up on friends system but not yours. What EXACTLY are you doing. Is NVidia card 1st slot? Is ATi card? Which PSU are you using and is the power coming from a dedicated 6pin or multipurpose 6pin? Are you using 6 pin or the adapters that came with the card? Help with no information behind it is no help at all.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dshaznet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Might have been nice to know this then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as 500w powering it, it depends on what other power needs you have. In my case I have955BE, Soundcard, RAID 0, lots of LED fans(x7),wireless adapter card and at the time the H50. 500w really couldn't handle that job. So I will always suggest no less than 650w PSU.
> In any case your GPU powers up on friends system but not yours. What EXACTLY are you doing. Is NVidia card 1st slot? Is ATi card? Which PSU are you using and is the power coming from a dedicated 6pin or multipurpose 6pin? Are you using 6 pin or the adapters that came with the card? Help with no information behind it is no help at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


1 graphics card on board during the testing, i've brought boards over my frend's house to try and get this 5770 to work with it and he would take the 5770 out his board and install it in the boards i bring along with his 850w corsair psu with only ram and cpu just to get a post signal and we get no display but when we try any other cards right after they all power up.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dshaznet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Might have been nice to know this then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as 500w powering it, it depends on what other power needs you have. In my case I have955BE, Soundcard, RAID 0, lots of LED fans(x7),wireless adapter card and at the time the H50. 500w really couldn't handle that job. So I will always suggest no less than 650w PSU.
> In any case your GPU powers up on friends system but not yours. What EXACTLY are you doing. Is NVidia card 1st slot? Is ATi card? Which PSU are you using and is the power coming from a dedicated 6pin or multipurpose 6pin? Are you using 6 pin or the adapters that came with the card? Help with no information behind it is no help at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 graphics card on board during the testing, i've brought boards over my frend's house to try and get this 5770 to work with it and he would take the 5770 out his board and install it in the boards i bring along with his 850w corsair psu with only ram and cpu just to get a post signal and we get no display but when we try any other cards right after they all power up.
Click to expand...

Are you attempting to plug in the HDMI or Display Port connections instead of DVI? I did this once. All you get is a black screen. 1st connection is DVI by default.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dshaznet

i've only ever tested this through dvi


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm going to assume that you're connecting through the upper connection. So at this point I can only assume one of two things, your PSU is weak or your Drivers need to be scrubbed(NVidia) and try it without them. At this point I'm leaning toward conflicting drivers.










You might also try a different DVI cable to weed that from the list of possible suspects.

~Ceadder


----------



## Detahmaio

Would it be a good idea to just buy a 6870 or just xfire 2 5770's.

Is the gain on the 6870 that good?

Edit: with my mobo in my sig will i be able to xfire 2 5770's let alone fit them on there looks like a tight fit.


----------



## AMD_King

Trying booting into low res windows using F8 command at "loading operating system" screen. (Assuming you make it that far)









Edit: Or you can do it if you can get safe mode option on a reboot. Go to: start > type "msconfig" > boot tab > check base video box > click OK and restart.


----------



## Dshaznet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I'm going to assume that you're connecting through the upper connection. So at this point I can only assume one of two things, your PSU is weak or your Drivers need to be scrubbed(NVidia) and try it without them. At this point I'm leaning toward conflicting drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might also try a different DVI cable to weed that from the list of possible suspects.
> ~Ceadder


it can't be weak if it power's the gtx 470 and it cant b drivers because the hdd isn't connected and yup its the top pcie


----------



## Ceadderman

Well it has to be SOMETHING system related because the card works on your friends system as per your initial statement. So it's something in your system that is conflicting with the card. I'm afraid there is no other way around that. If nothing else try resetting CMOS.









I still think there is an incompatibility that you're not seeing. It's possible the card is bad but what you could do is pull the card, and reinstall it making sure it's completely seated in the slot. Do everything over making OCDlike sure that everything is in its place and the power connector is connected cleanly. If it's not connected you won't get anything out of your card anyway. I'm sure this is all extremely redundant for you by now but there is no harm in pointing out even the simplest of steps. Make sure the power to your PSU is on even. I can't tell you how many times I've done everything only to find that I missed a step and my GPU didn't fire up immediately.









If it's still not working make sure to put it back in the antistatic bag, take back to your friend's to confirm that it still functions and then once you have confirmed, try it again. It may be your PSU isn't holding up its end of the bargain.









~Ceadder


----------



## Dshaznet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well it has to be SOMETHING system related because the card works on your friends system as per your initial statement. So it's something in your system that is conflicting with the card. I'm afraid there is no other way around that. If nothing else try resetting CMOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there is an incompatibility that you're not seeing. It's possible the card is bad but what you could do is pull the card, and reinstall it making sure it's completely seated in the slot. Do everything over making OCDlike sure that everything is in its place and the power connector is connected cleanly. If it's not connected you won't get anything out of your card anyway. I'm sure this is all extremely redundant for you by now but there is no harm in pointing out even the simplest of steps. Make sure the power to your PSU is on even. I can't tell you how many times I've done everything only to find that I missed a step and my GPU didn't fire up immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's still not working make sure to put it back in the antistatic bag, take back to your friend's to confirm that it still functions and then once you have confirmed, try it again. It may be your PSU isn't holding up its end of the bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


he's currently using the card...1 week now, i have brought boards to his house and we use his psu on them along with the 5770 on the same monitors he use daily and still no go then when we try the gtx 460 se and gtx470 sc on the boards i bring, they fire up just not the 5770 then when he put the 5770 back into his system it starts rite up as if nothing is wrong.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dshaznet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Well it has to be SOMETHING system related because the card works on your friends system as per your initial statement. So it's something in your system that is conflicting with the card. I'm afraid there is no other way around that. If nothing else try resetting CMOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there is an incompatibility that you're not seeing. It's possible the card is bad but what you could do is pull the card, and reinstall it making sure it's completely seated in the slot. Do everything over making OCDlike sure that everything is in its place and the power connector is connected cleanly. If it's not connected you won't get anything out of your card anyway. I'm sure this is all extremely redundant for you by now but there is no harm in pointing out even the simplest of steps. Make sure the power to your PSU is on even. I can't tell you how many times I've done everything only to find that I missed a step and my GPU didn't fire up immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's still not working make sure to put it back in the antistatic bag, take back to your friend's to confirm that it still functions and then once you have confirmed, try it again. It may be your PSU isn't holding up its end of the bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's currently using the card...1 week now, i have brought boards to his house and we use his psu on them along with the 5770 on the same monitors he use daily and still no go then when we try the gtx 460 se and gtx470 sc on the boards i bring, they fire up just not the 5770 then when he put the 5770 back into his system it starts rite up as if nothing is wrong.
Click to expand...

Are you running 5770 by iself or with NVidia Cards? I'm thinkin by iself but never know.









~Ceadder


----------



## Darkchild

Been a member of oc.net since 06 and this is my first post i didnt think my last rig was worthy of making public lol. i would love to be added to the hd5770 crossfire list if its not too late


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Been a member of oc.net since 06 and this is my first post i didnt think my last rig was worthy of making public lol. i would love to be added to the hd5770 crossfire list if its not too late


Go to OP of this thread and fill out the application. Welcome!









~Ceadder


----------



## Darkchild

Done deal Did the Submission Form


----------



## onlavu

OK, I bought Powercolor HD5770 1GB GDDR5 (BattleForge Edition) V1 with slot cooler. The card is quite good, especially in powersaving But what is horrible is bloody cooler! Above 35 %, it is incredibly loud. So Accelero L2 Pro will be insalled on this VGA.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlavu*
> 
> OK, I bought Powercolor HD5770 1GB GDDR5 (BattleForge Edition) V1 with slot cooler. The card is quite good, especially in powersaving But what is horrible is bloody cooler! Above 35 %, it is incredibly loud. So Accelero L2 Pro will be insalled on this VGA.


You must have the egg cooler model(V2) because V1 is the Batmobile cooler which is the same cooler that the Reference design has. I have that cooler and at 35 you can't even hear it spool up. I'm currently running it at 65% cause with the heater on behind my system the temps have increased slightly. I don't like my GPU running over 60c. Can't wait to get my 2nd card and get them under water.









~Ceadder


----------



## onlavu

On this image is my card
http://img12.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/19/10/85/79/1910857974
And its cooler really sucks


----------



## Don Karnage

How well do these cards scale? I have 3 coming to hold me over to the 7970's


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*
> 
> How well do these cards scale? I have 3 coming to hold me over to the 7970's


What size and how many monitors are you going to be working with. On a single 22" monitor it scales quite well. But it would be presumptuous to confirm same when we don't know what you'll be using.









My gut says yes they scale quite well. My head says









~Ceadder


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> What size and how many monitors are you going to be working with. On a single 22" monitor it scales quite well. But it would be presumptuous to confirm same when we don't know what you'll be using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gut says yes they scale quite well. My head says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Just using a single 23 inch monitor. Would have went with 4 but my board only supports 3 way


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> What size and how many monitors are you going to be working with. On a single 22" monitor it scales quite well. But it would be presumptuous to confirm same when we don't know what you'll be using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gut says yes they scale quite well. My head says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just using a single 23 inch monitor. Would have went with 4 but my board only supports 3 way
Click to expand...

If you're running 3 cards or intend to run 3 cards, I believe you can run up to 9 monitors.









And yes in this case a single 23 inch should be no problem for what you want to do with them. I just didn't want to put my foot in my mouth in case you had some big ole 80 inch beast and then it didn't work properly for you.









~Ceadder


----------



## DrBrownfinger

old review but it shows the performance of 3 and 4 way crossfire 5770's. http://www.guru3d.com/article/powercolor-radeon-5770-single-slot-quad-crossfirex-review/


----------



## onlavu

OK. I just installed Arctic cooling accelero l2 pro on my Powercolor HD5770 1GB. All spacers, tapes etc. are gone and still the temperature is horrible. When furmarking my card. the remp reach 80 C! In idle the temp is about 40 C. The fan speed is 100% and the alluminium block is stil incredibly hot! So I think this cooler is not enough for HD5770. I am disapointed now


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlavu*
> 
> OK. I just installed Arctic cooling accelero l2 pro on my Powercolor HD5770 1GB. All spacers, tapes etc. are gone and still the temperature is horrible. When furmarking my card. the remp reach 80 C! In idle the temp is about 40 C. The fan speed is 100% and the alluminium block is stil incredibly hot! So I think this cooler is not enough for HD5770. I am disapointed now


What you want, no stock cooler in the world will accomplish. 80c is perfectly reasonable with the stock cooler under load. When it hits 100c that's the time to freak out.









Now if you want cooler temps, might I suggest putting your GPU under water with a single loop? You should see an average temp of 50c under load if you spend the money to get it under water. You just have to put GPU cooler on the chip and put heatsinks or a VRAM cooler on your card. Then when you're ready to upgrade to a better card you're halfway to a full cover block unless the new card doesn't work with FC blox. Which means you're covered because the block you're running with the 5770 will fit the new GPU.









~Ceadder


----------



## onlavu

I bought an extra cooler for my card and remove stock cooler. According to positive review on the internet and users expiriences, the temp should have been around 60C. But my temps are much more above. The stock cooler did much more better job than this coller which obviously cannot cool this card. This my point. I dont need watercooling. For such a lowend card is useless. In conlusion my expectasions about this card were big, but unfiled.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

80c is nothing to worry about. mine hit 95c sometimes when im gaming for few hours but i do have 3 sandwiched together. my 4th card should be in the mail today.


----------



## Jeffro422

Can I be removed the club? Sold my crossfire 5770's and got SLI 460's









Moving on to a new club, loved my stay here at !~Club 5770~!


----------



## Kjotvi

Dual 5770's - XFX


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlavu*
> 
> I bought an extra cooler for my card and remove stock cooler. According to positive review on the internet and users expiriences, the temp should have been around 60C. But my temps are much more above. The stock cooler did much more better job than this coller which obviously cannot cool this card. This my point. I dont need watercooling. For such a lowend card is useless. In conlusion my expectasions about this card were big, but unfiled.


What is your ambient temp? That may have something to do with the overall result. Doubtful tho, but worth looking into.

~Ceadder


----------



## onlavu

I know that GPU can manage much bigger temps than CPU, but my point is that this cooler is worse than stock one! that is all.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

running quadfire now. not as much a jump in performance as adding a second or third card.


----------



## breadcrums

my 5770 went bust and i got a 6770..m i still in?


----------



## Detahmaio

Would it be a good idea to just buy a 6870 or just xfire 2 5770's.

Is the gain on the 6870 that good?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> my 5770 went bust and i got a 6770..m i still in?


I don't think so if your 5770 is borked and you can't RMA to expired warranty. If you can RMA then yes still in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> Would it be a good idea to just buy a 6870 or just xfire 2 5770's.
> 
> Is the gain on the 6870 that good?


I don't think that the performance gain would be there with the 6870 unless you can get one for a reasonable price and find a buyer for your 5770.









~Ceadder


----------



## Detahmaio

Now to get a board that can hold 2 5770's


----------



## Aph0ticShield

When overclocking... is a 2 minute Furmark stress test good? Should I be looking out for some sort of artifacting? I have this strange problem, where I can easily run furmark CFX at 960/1346 and then artifact and have the card reboot in SWTOR at 900/1300


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield*
> 
> When overclocking... is a 2 minute Furmark stress test good? Should I be looking out for some sort of artifacting? I have this strange problem, where I can easily run furmark CFX at 960/1346 and then artifact and have the card reboot in SWTOR at 900/1300


You can run several minutes with Furmark to test the power draw but test the OC settings with all the games you play. It may pass Furmark for hours but artifacts when playing games is a waste hours with Furmark.


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> You can run several minutes with Furmark to test the power draw but test the OC settings with all the games you play. It may pass Furmark for hours but artifacts when playing games is a waste hours with Furmark.


Well is there a test that will really push the card beyond what is possible in games? I mean if it doesn't crash in that test, it won't crash in any game right?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> You can run several minutes with Furmark to test the power draw but test the OC settings with all the games you play. It may pass Furmark for hours but artifacts when playing games is a waste hours with Furmark.
> 
> 
> 
> Well is there a test that will really push the card beyond what is possible in games? I mean if it doesn't crash in that test, it won't crash in any game right?
Click to expand...

None that I know of. There are few that will come close such as 3DMark 11, Vantage, Unigine Heaven I use to test for stability but not a guarantee it won't crash in games. My other favorite is Metro 2033 that will really put the GPUs to the test.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> You can run several minutes with Furmark to test the power draw but test the OC settings with all the games you play. It may pass Furmark for hours but artifacts when playing games is a waste hours with Furmark.
> 
> 
> 
> Well is there a test that will really push the card beyond what is possible in games? I mean if it doesn't crash in that test, it won't crash in any game right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that I know of. There are few that will come close such as 3DMark 11, Vantage, Unigine Heaven I use to test for stability but not a guarantee it won't crash in games. My other favorite is Metro 2033 that will really put the GPUs to the test.
Click to expand...

Metro 2033 likes to posterior r4pe GPU cards.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Heaven is good. (See what I did there?







) Pushes my main to 99% and my secondary to 97%, and uses all most of my graphics memory. I love crashing my system with Heaven! Looks like 998/1334 is stable. Two bad my 5770 is volted less than my 6770 =(

Does anyone else have problems with the 5770/6770 CFX and MSI Afterburner? I have to overclock each card separately.









Anyway, it's time for the old (and CFX disabled







) Skyrim try.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield*
> 
> Heaven is good. (See what I did there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Pushes my main to 99% and my secondary to 97%, and uses all most of my graphics memory. I love crashing my system with Heaven! Looks like 998/1334 is stable. Two bad my 5770 is volted less than my 6770 =(
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with the 5770/6770 CFX and MSI Afterburner? I have to overclock each card separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's time for the old (and CFX disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Skyrim try.


Heaven 2.5 is really good. So are Call of Pripyat and Metro 2033 benches.









As far as Clocking them separately, that's how is SHUD b. Think of it like this you have 2 cards(in your case you have 2 or 3?) but the best performer is in top slot. You clock it to a pretty intense OC but nothing unachievable, and the system Overclocks the next card below it in the chain to the same specs. What happens to that card if it doesn't have the same fortitude as the 1st in series?

*Snap crackle pop*









I won't presume how to go about setting these clocks but I would suggest using the auto tune feature in Catalyst on each card singly before setting them in Afterburner. That way you know what you've got going before you get too far ahead of yourself.

As my Gramps used to say "Whoa, slow down Turbo"...









~Ceadder


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield*
> 
> Heaven is good. (See what I did there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Pushes my main to 99% and my secondary to 97%, and uses all most of my graphics memory. I love crashing my system with Heaven! Looks like 998/1334 is stable. Two bad my 5770 is volted less than my 6770 =(
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with the 5770/6770 CFX and MSI Afterburner? I have to overclock each card separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's time for the old (and CFX disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Skyrim try.


Crossfire + Afterburner, this will help;

- Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
- In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
- For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
- Reboot PC.

Note: exit CCC and Afterburner before editing.


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Heaven 2.5 is really good. So are Call of Pripyat and Metro 2033 benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Clocking them separately, that's how is SHUD b. Think of it like this you have 2 cards(in your case you have 2 or 3?) but the best performer is in top slot. You clock it to a pretty intense OC but nothing unachievable, and the system Overclocks the next card below it in the chain to the same specs. What happens to that card if it doesn't have the same fortitude as the 1st in series?
> *Snap crackle pop*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't presume how to go about setting these clocks but I would suggest using the auto tune feature in Catalyst on each card singly before setting them in Afterburner. That way you know what you've got going before you get too far ahead of yourself.
> As my Gramps used to say "Whoa, slow down Turbo"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


2 cards. I'm not a fan of Auto-Tune. It has never worked for me, ever. And the clocks that I get out of it when it worked once, were not stable in the least.

I've been overclocking these these cards for years. I know what they can do







. However, they have to be the same frequency right? I tried different frequencies and got MAASSSSIVVEEE stuttering.

And if it doesn't have the same fortitude, it just artifacts and shuts down just like in a single card config. So, shouldn't I be overclocking them together so that I don't get stuttering?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Crossfire + Afterburner, this will help;
> 
> - Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
> 
> - In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
> 
> - For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
> 
> - Reboot PC.
> 
> Note: exit CCC and Afterburner before editing.


No worries. I did that as soon as I got out of CCC tuning.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yes they have to be the same Frequency. This much I do kno









~Ceadder


----------



## Detahmaio

I applied


----------



## Don Karnage

Broke the HWBot record with my 3 way 5770 setup


----------



## kkbob33

I own a 6850 now please remove me. thanks


----------



## 12Cores

I don't know when I will ever upgrade my 5770's







running dead stable under water at 1ghz these things have a lot of life left in them. My current set up is destroying BF3. Just put up a PScore on 3dmark11 of 5947. I am going run them until they melt or die.

PScore - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2388161


----------



## TheBadBull

got my gigabyte 5770 running at 920/1302 smoothly at stock voltages. my max temp is around 70c.








furmark: here


----------



## Ricwin

Applied via the application form


----------



## iCeMaN57

I'm on a rather fresh install of w7 and I'm not able to DD2, DTS, DTS HD ECT with the 5770. The only thing I'm getting is a variety of Multichannel settings. I have uninstalled the amd driver and tried to reinstall. Under AMD HDMI Output supported fromats are all there but my AVR won't allow me to select them. The AVR is an Onkyo R680 btw. It has been configured to run 5.1. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ricwin

Updated my application with new clock speeds.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vndz6/


----------



## Horsemama1956

How are these holding up? I just sold this system as I don't really want to overclock(CPU at least, getting i3 2120) and will probably grab a 6770(100 CDN) as a temp card until April when I'll be buying whatever new cards are out at the time for 3-450. I have a 22" Trinitron CRT so running at 1280x1024 is no problem. Only needs to last 3 months or so. Already grabbed a Accelero S1 Rev 2 on sale for 14 to use on it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> How are these holding up? I just sold this system as I don't really want to overclock(CPU at least, getting i3 2120) and will probably grab a 6770(100 CDN) as a temp card until April when I'll be buying whatever new cards are out at the time for 3-450. I have a 22" Trinitron CRT so running at 1280x1024 is no problem. Only needs to last 3 months or so. Already grabbed a Accelero S1 Rev 2 on sale for 14 to use on it.


Why are you axin us? This is the *5770 Owners Club* not the 6770 Owners Club.









Mine(5770) is going nearly 2 years w/o issue though. My bro's is a little newer but we're runnin our games on Max settings.









~Ceadder


----------



## battlecryawesome

Hi, I have this 5770 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035K6H2C/ref=asc_df_B0035K6H2C1846544?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=nextagus0055694-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B0035K6H2C
The voltage control dont work ,I flashed it to one of the asus bios but It did nt work so flashed It back.

My question is, Does anyone have a bios that will get my voltage control to work?
thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Hi, I have this 5770 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035K6H2C/ref=asc_df_B0035K6H2C1846544?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=nextagus0055694-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B0035K6H2C
> The voltage control dont work ,I flashed it to one of the asus bios but It did nt work so flashed It back.
> My question is, Does anyone have a bios that will get my voltage control to work?
> thanks


I don't but maybe someone else does. I think ASUS and MSI both have voltage control if I am not mistaking.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Hi, I have this 5770 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035K6H2C/ref=asc_df_B0035K6H2C1846544?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=nextagus0055694-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B0035K6H2C
> The voltage control dont work ,I flashed it to one of the asus bios but It did nt work so flashed It back.
> My question is, Does anyone have a bios that will get my voltage control to work?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I don't but maybe someone else does. I think ASUS and MSI both have voltage control if I am not mistaking.
Click to expand...

Try going to MSi and getting Afterburner if don't have already. And yes MSi has VC capability.









Not sure it will work but it's certainly worth a shot.









~Ceadder


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Try going to MSi and getting Afterburner if don't have already. And yes MSi has VC capability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it will work but it's certainly worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah without a different BIOS he won't have voltage control.


----------



## Computech2012

What are safe voltages for these cards using msi afterburner bumped my cards up 1.237v today in order to get to 920/1310


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computech2012*
> 
> What are safe voltages for these cards using msi afterburner bumped my cards up 1.237v today in order to get to 920/1310


I don't think there really is a hard and fast rule because every card is different as to what it can and cannot take. The best way to go about it is to slowly increase the voltage. If you BlueScreen then you know you've gone too high. Fiddle with the voltage first and once you've found an optimal setting, fiddle with the speeds. I really can't say anything more. You might find out something more if you post in the ATi/AMD thread and see what others have done on other 5*** series Cards. Heck you may even luck out an run into someone who has had a 5770 and is now on a newer card who can give you some advice on what to do.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jayjr1105

I was looking on the first page and I saw one of the original posts had 2 xfire cables used with only 2 cards. Is that necessary or just for show?...


----------



## Ceadderman

Not necessary that I'm aware of. Of course I've only got single connection cards so I could be wrong.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ken1649

Use only one. As per AMD, using two is not going to increase performance rather going to cause cross-talk result in graphical glitches.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I was looking on the first page and I saw one of the original posts had 2 xfire cables used with only 2 cards. Is that necessary or just for show?...


----------



## Kokin

It also doesn't matter which crossfire port you use correct?

Sent from my Galaxy S II using Tuturu~


----------



## Ken1649

Correct.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Awesome. Thanks for the confirmation. Now another question though... what do you guys think these cards are capable of in modern games like skyrim, bf3, etc. In crossfire that is.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for the confirmation. Now another question though... what do you guys think these cards are capable of in modern games like skyrim, bf3, etc. In crossfire that is.
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


These cards if can over volt and clock do very well in all the latest games and mine scale exceptionally well.

A few games such as MS Flight is about the only one have a problem with and just disable CF one and still very playable.
Have the XFX Junipers and finally going to upgrade as may go to higher Res Monitor or two only reason.
Going to sell them cheap but couldn't post them here because on 25 reps, needing 35.
On other sites, No problems.


Later


----------



## Rolly103090

hey, can i join the club?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Well I just ordered BF3 and I'm looking to squeeze some extra juice out of my 2 5770's. They are clearly going to be my bottleneck... Any tips on where to start? I have a light overclock of 890Mhz at the moment. Would it be helpful to upgrade thermal paste, overclock more, etc.? I've never really done much with overvolting, heavy overclocking, or extreme cooling with graphics cards. I usually just buy a good rated one and leave it stock. Any help would be much appreciated.

Edit: This is the exact card I have in Xfire...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well I just ordered BF3 and I'm looking to squeeze some extra juice out of my 2 5770's. They are clearly going to be my bottleneck... Any tips on where to start? I have a light overclock of 890Mhz at the moment. Would it be helpful to upgrade thermal paste, overclock more, etc.? I've never really done much with overvolting, heavy overclocking, or extreme cooling with graphics cards. I usually just buy a good rated one and leave it stock. Any help would be much appreciated.


I'm able to push 950 MHz core on my Asus 5770 with no voltage increase. I had to back the memory down 25 MHz though to get it stable.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm able to push 950 MHz core on my Asus 5770 with no voltage increase. I had to back the memory down 25 MHz though to get it stable.


So what is your memory at? 1175?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm able to push 950 MHz core on my Asus 5770 with no voltage increase. I had to back the memory down 25 MHz though to get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your memory at? 1175?
Click to expand...

I believe so yes, and fan can be kept at Auto and I barely hear it while sleeping. I also have a side case fan blowing air directly on the card as well. I opted for a slightly reduced overclock in favour of a higher core clock because that gave me better results on my 6870 when I did intensive overclock testing on it. So I applied the same theory to this card, but because the memory doesn't have heat sinks on it, I didn't want to try to push it much further.


----------



## Irocing

These should be some good settings to run.

My cards overvolt but don't have to by much to be stable.



Although I run 1375 mem because that mem clock adds nothing to performance.

Later


----------



## Jayjr1105

I don't seem to be as stable as others. At 920Mhz I need a slight voltage bump. And I still get an error (no artifacts) when using GPUtool stability test. Any suggestions? I have 2 Sapphire 5770's in crossfire. Is it harder to OC when you have 2 cards since they are both overclocked together and one may be stable at a certain point while the other isn't?


----------



## Rolly103090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I don't seem to be as stable as others. At 920Mhz I need a slight voltage bump. And I still get an error (no artifacts) when using GPUtool stability test. Any suggestions? I have 2 Sapphire 5770's in crossfire. Is it harder to OC when you have 2 cards since they are both overclocked together and one may be stable at a certain point while the other isn't?


I dont think it really effects stability, but 2 cards will certainly produce a lot more heat. My cards could go further than 960mhz, but i can't do it because they would overheat with any more voltage.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Just completely dis-assembled both of my cards, dusted them out, cleaned off the old thermal pad and applied new paste and I topped out at 69c under about 10 minutes of full screen furmark. That's with both clocks at 920 and Memory at 1300. I read that the memory clock isn't that important to overclock for crossfire, is that true? If so I could leave it stock for stability and keep playing with the GPU clocks. I also plan on getting a few memory heatsinks simply because I like things cool.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Question for anyone who uses GPU observer widget in vista or 7.... Does anyone else have an issue with 10 GPU's showing up under the dropdown list? I basically want 1 observer widget up for each of my 2 cards in crossfire... Why am I presented with this many to choose from in the drop down menu???


----------



## Ceadderman

I tried finding that Gadget where did you get it. A link would be very much appreciated.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I tried finding that Gadget where did you get it. A link would be very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


http://download.orbmu2k.de/download.php?id=49

Enjoy, one of the cooler GPU gadgets. I am just confused about my SS in the post above. Why is there 11 to choose from when there should only be 2


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I tried finding that Gadget where did you get it. A link would be very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://download.orbmu2k.de/download.php?id=49
> 
> Enjoy, one of the cooler GPU gadgets. I am just confused about my SS in the post above. Why is there 11 to choose from when there should only be 2
Click to expand...

Probably because the gadget is only set to read and not locate. 10 is an odd number though. I don't know of a Mainboard that would offer 10 PCI-e slots.







Nothing in the civilian market anyway.









Thanks for the link. When I went to Microsoft they only have 1 page worth of gadgets now, which is just a tad annoying.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ricwin

Well I just got a 2nd HIS 5770 for some Crossfire action again. Overclock is still nice and high for both cards, but temps have shot up due to restricted airflow around the primary card i used to run on its own (as expected really).
Both are of the non-reference HIS design, with a large heatsink over the core and no memory cooling as such.
Removed the coolers and replaced the thermal gunk with Arctic Cooling MX-4 resulting in much lower idle temps and load temps.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Well I just got a 2nd HIS 5770 for some Crossfire action again. Overclock is still nice and high for both cards, but temps have shot up due to restricted airflow around the primary card i used to run on its own (as expected really).
> Both are of the non-reference HIS design, with a large heatsink over the core and no memory cooling as such.
> Removed the coolers and replaced the thermal gunk with Arctic Cooling MX-4 resulting in much lower idle temps and load temps.


I redid my paste on reference sapphire cards and I noticed an immediate improvement. I used some cooler master cheap stuff too. I cap out at 74 overclocked to 900 after an hour of bf3

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacedaface

Delete me from the list guys. Ive gone from CF 5770s to a EVGA GTX 680.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Question for anyone who uses GPU observer widget in vista or 7.... Does anyone else have an issue with 10 GPU's showing up under the dropdown list? I basically want 1 observer widget up for each of my 2 cards in crossfire... Why am I presented with this many to choose from in the drop down menu???


It's most likely because it looks at the registry for the cards and you did some driver updates without cleaning out registry files. Therefore it sees all the old driver reg files and thinks they are active cards.


----------



## GREG MISO

looking for another xfx 5770 if anybody has one for sale pm me.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> looking for another xfx 5770 if anybody has one for sale pm me.


i've already bought mine ;p i'm not applying yet to the club. i will do that when i will have cf setup up and running. got to take 2nd 5770 from mail first.

anyway i would like to ask you one question guys. any good and tested ways to cool vrms on xfx (going to watercool with MCW-60)?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> looking for another xfx 5770 if anybody has one for sale pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> i've already bought mine ;p i'm not applying yet to the club. i will do that when i will have cf setup up and running. got to take 2nd 5770 from mail first.
> 
> anyway i would like to ask you one question guys. any good and tested ways to cool vrms on xfx (going to watercool with MCW-60)?
Click to expand...

Only real way to do it short of a good FC block is to use Heatsinks. Might have to cut down the outboard sinks so they fit under the ports but that depends on your fittings I guess.









~Ceadder


----------



## prznar1

nah, i dont want to use some other heatsinks on mem chips. i'm asking here about VRM (power regulators). How to cool them.
I have two xfx 5770 and both of them have a stock mem heatsink, but for some reason the vrms are not covered by it :S


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i've already bought mine ;p i'm not applying yet to the club. i will do that when i will have cf setup up and running. got to take 2nd 5770 from mail first.
> anyway i would like to ask you one question guys. any good and tested ways to cool vrms on xfx (going to watercool with MCW-60)?


This is what i did mine when i had them running in CF. You do need low profile sinks for the back of the card.






Need too get on and sell these two cards really. they are both Sapphire V2 egg coolers. Any ideas what i shoud be asking for them?
PS im in UK.


----------



## prznar1

not the memory chips, NOT THE MEMORY!


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> not the memory chips, NOT THE MEMORY!


lol, yeah give me a break i was in the middle of typing out my post when you did your post so didnt see it till after.


----------



## prznar1

nothing to worrie but ive noted about vrms in my first post ;p anyway anyone knows any solution to cool them? on my xfx vrms looks the same as are on ref board. like this


----------



## Bartouille

I can get to 965mhz at 1.125V but I need 1.3v to reach 1ghz. lol


----------



## skyline_king88

can i join just go one today will post what my clocks are soon http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mz7xf/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> nothing to worrie but ive noted about vrms in my first post ;p anyway anyone knows any solution to cool them? on my xfx vrms looks the same as are on ref board. like this


So you mean the little chips not the bigger ones? Try these...



PPC's linkage to Enzotech Heatsinks









~Ceadder


----------



## prznar1

Thx, however i must say that those are extremely expensive here in Poland (even arctic cooling heatsinks are way cheaper. maybe i will just buy this set and try to fit something) :S and im building some budged made loop.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Thx, however i must say that those are extremely expensive here in Poland (even arctic cooling heatsinks are way cheaper. maybe i will just buy this set and try to fit something) :S and im building some budged made loop.


There is a reason they're expensive. They're 100% Copper. Price a sheet of copper foil, stuff ain't cheap.That's why some companies make heatsinks out of aluminum. Aluminum isn't half the conductive performer that Copper is.









If I was gonna max out the VRM on my XFX that's what I would use. I just plan to go with the previous Heatsinks I told you about though Cause I can get those in Black anodized Copper for $10 for 4 sinks. 2 packs will cover both sides of the RAM.









~Ceadder


----------



## prznar1

Crossfire up and running. However one card is constatnly running at 44% fan speed while other is on 35% ofc in idle. Both are xfx 5770. One is ref card other with custom pcb and one crossfire finger. Is it normal?

EDIT:
I've found by myself that it is. Card with one cf finger seems to have a higher speed fan. Both cards are set at 35% manual and one is getting higher fan speed.

Submission done!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> 
> 
> Crossfire up and running. However one card is constatnly running at 44% fan speed while other is on 35% ofc in idle. Both are xfx 5770. One is ref card other with custom pcb and one crossfire finger. Is it normal?
> 
> EDIT:
> I've found by myself that it is. Card with one cf finger seems to have a higher speed fan. Both cards are set at 35% manual *and one is getting higher fan speed.
> *
> Submission done!


I'm assuming that the one with the higher fan speed is the one in first slot? It's probably working harder to chuff off the heat thrown by the one below it. It's nothing to worry about.









~Ceadder


----------



## prznar1

Acctually not. It's in second slot. I think its the bios of card that sets higher rpms for same %.

Another thing. One cards idles at 157MHz core while other (in 2nd slot) runs at 400MHz at idle. Normal for crossfire? Both cards idles at ~50C.


----------



## AMD_King

That's part of power play feature. I would just turn it off via registry. I found it just leads to problems, especially when overclocking.


----------



## prznar1

Thx for info, but cant find how could i do that. All info in web seems to be outdated.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Thx for info, but cant find how could i do that. All info in web seems to be outdated.


Go into Regedit and hit ctrl+f. type enableulps. When it finds it make the reg_dword a 0 (basically hit enter - 0 - enter). Then press f3 to get to next one. Repeat until finished.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## prznar1

Done, so should i expect that both cards will idle at 157 core and 300 mem? Didnt happend :S


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Done, so should i expect that both cards will idle at 157 core and 300 mem? Didnt happend :S


No. What software you using?


----------



## prznar1

msi afterburner also in gpuz is showing me different clocks on both cards


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> msi afterburner also in gpuz is showing me different clocks on both cards


OK good. You will want to set your clocks manually now then. IE my setup in MSI afterburner is 435/650 @ .9v saved as profile 1. Then I have stock clocks 876/1200 @ 1.125v and then 2 overlcocks for 3 and 5 (5 being for my benchmarking). Set it to Apply overclocking at systems start up and your golden.

Sounds like a pain but its really not. Just select profile 1 for idle and when you want to crank it up pick profile 2 or your overclock. When your done, set back to idle. At start up, It will set whatever clocks were selected at time of shutdown.


----------



## prznar1

k thx for info.



So this all looks normal as it should be right?

However i will ask one more thing. I'm playing some WoW now, and when i play it with cf enabled, cards fans screams like mad, but when i play with cf disabled the first card does not get over 50% and other maintains sweet 37%. umm... ???


----------



## AMD_King

No that does not look correct. The clocks should match for both cards. Try looking under settings and make sure "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" is checked.

Here is mine.


You can also set custom fan settings if noise is an issue. Do that under "settings" then the "fan" tab. To enable click the "user define" gear button.

EDIT: Also make sure you are changing your profile with screen open and NOT from the tray icon. Open AB, select number then hit apply then minimize. For some reason the tray icon profile change never seems to work right in crossfire.


----------



## prznar1

They are synchronized. I've done that right after firing msi afterburner for the first time with two cards, so where is the problem? I will note that i do not have two same cards, one xfx is ref other is that slightly different with one crossfire finger, maybe that is the problem.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> They are synchronized. I've done that right after firing msi afterburner for the first time with two cards, so where is the problem? I will note that i do not have two same cards, one xfx is ref other is that slightly different with one crossfire finger, maybe that is the problem.


No that is not the problem . I'm running an XFX and a Sapphire.

Are you changing clock profiles via program open and not the tray icon?


----------



## prznar1

Changing profiles with program opened. However i've just set them to auto management.

Just fired up the msi kombustor and only one card was under load. I'm getting lost :S.

+ now I'm getting some insane clocks spiking.

Anyway, WoW is running ok, LoL also. As I'm going to get a fresh system installation as i will change mobo soon so lest just pass on this. I think that something in system is messed up.

(WoW is using both cards, and auto management is working fine)


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Changing profiles with program opened. However i've just set them to auto managemend.
> Just fired up the msi kombustor and only one card was under load. I'm getting lost :S.
> + now I'm getting some insane clocks spiking.
> Anyway, WoW is running ok, LoL also. As I'm going to get a fresh system installation as i will change mobo soon so lest just pass on this. I think that something in system is messed up.


Is the .cfg file edited correctly for MSI afterburner?


----------



## prznar1

So this is the part when i will say "what file?". And yes, I do not have any idea what file should i edit, and what to put in it.

EDIT:
Found what should i do in web. Thx for directing me at this.


----------



## AMD_King

There is a CFG file in your MSI Afterburner folder (where it is installed on PC). You will want to right click and open with wordpad. When you do it should look like this:



If you scroll down in that file you will see [ATIADLHAL] section. Under this section you will want the following:

UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 2

I'm on 2.2 Beta so let me know if yours looks different.

Once you get that figured out. Close afterburner and reopen it.


----------



## prznar1

Unofficial memory usage monitoring is missing here at v2.10. However this change in that file made me an insta crash and insta crashes after restart. I've had to turn off 2nd card and take it out of my pc to start system without crash :S.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Unofficial memory usage monitoring is missing here at v2.10. However this change in that file made me an insta crash and insta crashes after restart. I've had to turn off 2nd card and take it out of my pc to start system without crash :S.


Try this and do it in this order:


Uninstall Afterburner/Trixx/Asus Tweak and Catalyst through Catalyst Manager.
Clean it with Atiman Uninstaller v.6.3.1 (turn off UAC to install this).
Install Catalyst prior to official 12.2. http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx
Install CAP http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx
Install MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 15 download from Guru3D.com


To turn off ULPS;

1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
4. Reboot PC

Enable "unoffcial overclocking" HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner
Afterburner settings > enable all voltage controls.
Delete these folders after step #1 above is optional.
C:\user\Program files\ ATI & AMD.
C:\user\Program files (x86)\ ATI & AMD.
C:\ProgramData\ATI & AMD (need to show hidden files).


If you wish to install Catalyst after official 12.1, run this patch to work with Afterburner after all the steps above.

AMD_Catalyst_MSIAB_patch.zip 535k .zip file


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Unofficial memory usage monitoring is missing here at v2.10. However this change in that file made me an insta crash and insta crashes after restart. I've had to turn off 2nd card and take it out of my pc to start system without crash :S.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this and do it in this order:
> 
> Uninstall Afterburner/Trixx/Asus Tweak and Catalyst through Catalyst Manager.
> Clean it with Atiman Uninstaller v.6.3.1 (turn off UAC to install this).
> Install Catalyst prior to official 12.2. http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx
> Install CAP http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx
> Install MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 15 download from Guru3D.com
> 
> To turn off ULPS;
> 1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
> 
> 2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
> 
> 3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
> 
> 4. Reboot PC
> 
> Enable "unoffcial overclocking" HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner
> Afterburner settings > enable all voltage controls.
> Delete these folders after step #1 above is optional.
> C:\user\Program files\ ATI & AMD.
> C:\user\Program files (x86)\ ATI & AMD.
> C:\ProgramData\ATI & AMD (need to show hidden files).
> 
> If you wish to install Catalyst after official 12.1, run this patch to work with Afterburner after all the steps above.
> 
> AMD_Catalyst_MSIAB_patch.zip 535k .zip file
Click to expand...

Can someone link this in OP? This is the cleanest tutorial I've seen yet.







Definitely deserves +Rep.









~Ceadder


----------



## Prophecysill

XFX Radeon HD 5770 ISSUES

I have 2 cards in crossfire connection.

I can't run any games with AA on @ 2-4-8 settings.

In Furmark I only obtain a score of 1800 with my cards over clocked.

Please look at my build and tell me why my video card isn't running well.

Thanks


----------



## Prophecysill

I fear the video cards are only running at 30% power/efficiency.

Are programs avalable which can tell me how well or what level the cards are performing on?


----------



## AMD_King

What software are you using to monitor GPU/CPU usage?

Also what drivers and CAP are you on?


----------



## Prophecysill

I appologise in advance i am a noob at this; I use: CPU-Z, ATI Catalyst, and Task Manager. I beleve im using the latest viedo drivers and unsure what CAP means.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophecysill*
> 
> I appologise in advance i am a noob at this; I use: CPU-Z, ATI Catalyst, and Task Manager. I beleve im using the latest viedo drivers and unsure what CAP means.


CAP = Catalyst Application Profiles

As far as programs I would download MSI afterburner. This will give you a better idea of what the video cards are doing. Sounds like you still have power play enabled?

LINK for afterburner


----------



## Prophecysill

Ill definitely try that and update you, as far as "power play" I'm unsure if I have this enabled... how would I turn it off?


----------



## AMD_King

Post 4956 is a good start.

Power play is the section on ULPS. I would try afterburner and disable power play to start. Should fix your issue.

Oh btw, what games are you having issues on?


----------



## Prophecysill

Thanks.

I've been having a lot of issues with ( Skyrim ) I can't play on ultra settings.


----------



## AMD_King

I have not played that yet on this comp so I can't vouch for crossfire performance in that particular game. Have you done anything from the post I linked? If so did it make an improvement? Are you able to use AA on lower overall settings (like a High or Medium with AA enabled)?


----------



## Prophecysill

Due to how many hours I work on a average day I barely have enough time to work on my computer, (I'm using the work computer for this) the next available day I can work on it will be this Monday evening.

Ill download 'MSI afterburner' and disable 'power play' and get back to you.

I may end up brining it in to a shop, honestly prefer to fix this myself but its been 3 months of researching on my own time. I am beginning not to enjoy my investment&#8230; thank you for taking the time to help me.

I am not going to give up but its going to take some time to deal with my PC Issues.


----------



## Alastair

I was wondering if anybody in this club can help me. I'm getting a 23" monitor with a resolution of 1920x1080 and I'm wondering if my dual 5770's are still powerful enough to keep up with playable frame rates at decent detail levels? Also I have two reference 5770's, the Gigabyte "Batmobile" (GV_R577UD-1GD) and a Saphire card. But I flashed the BIOS of both of them so they are the same BIOS. I have stable clocks of 940Mhz on the core and 1360Mhz on the memory at stock volts for both cards, but I am sure I could push them harder if I could get into the voltage controls. MSI Afterburner's voltage control options are all unlocked but I can't change anything. I was told that the reference boards could not have their voltages changed, but surely there is a BIOS version that would allow me to play with voltages? Any help would appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was wondering if anybody in this club can help me. I'm getting a 23" monitor with a resolution of 1920x1080 and I'm wondering if my dual 5770's are still powerful enough to keep up with playable frame rates at decent detail levels? Also I have two reference 5770's, the Gigabyte "Batmobile" (GV_R577UD-1GD) and a Saphire card. But I flashed the BIOS of both of them so they are the same BIOS. I have stable clocks of 940Mhz on the core and 1360Mhz on the memory at stock volts for both cards, but I am sure I could push them harder if I could get into the voltage controls. MSI Afterburner's voltage control options are all unlocked but I can't change anything. I was told that the reference boards could not have their voltages changed, but surely there is a BIOS version that would allow me to play with voltages? Any help would appreciated! Thanks in advance.


Yes your Cards should be able to power at reasonable details to meet the increased frame rates. My bro is running both our 5770s' in his system and running Skyrim at Full settings. Looks outstanding. He's currently averaging a score of 566 in Heaven 2.5 if that's helpful. My current 6870 Radeon scored over 480. Of course the score will go up when I get the other card I have into my system but I'm just running the one card atm.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alastair

Good i'm glad to hear it. Any way thanks for the insight. Now any idea how to change voltages on these things? I'm sure i could hit over 1Ghz on the core if I could unlock the voltage controls.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Good i'm glad to hear it. Any way thanks for the insight. Now any idea how to change voltages on these things? I'm sure i could hit over 1Ghz on the core if I could unlock the voltage controls.


It should work in afterburner. Did you add in the EULA statement in the .cfg file for afterburner?

I'm using AB to overclock both my cards to 1GHz for gaming and a bit over that for benchmarking.

Bios are as follows.
XFX: 012.014.000.001.034761
Sapphire: 012.013.000.001.034705


----------



## Alastair

I'm sure I've done the whole unofficial overclocking thing in afterburner but I'll check. If not then ill try the BIOS' that you gave. Where can I download them.


----------



## AMD_King

Well I can save mine and send them to you but if your cards are reference then there shouldn't be an issue. You should be able to do it right in afterburner if its setup right.


----------



## Alastair

well i have two different cards. Both have non reference coolers. At least the SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5770 100283-3L Video Card is also a reference board. The other card is a gigabyte GV_R577-1GD. its a little bigger then the sapphire card. both have the same bios as i flashed them to an asus bios. I've unlocked all the unofficial overckocking options in afterburner and all the voltage options as well. but no luck. I have TECHPOWERUP's ATI BIOS. editor from when i last flashed my bios. so that should help if you send me your bios.


----------



## AMD_King

Yeah I'll send you a PM with the BIOS from my reference XFX card and you can see what happens. As long as you have reference boards with reference VR you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Alastair

Sweet thanks!


----------



## Alastair

Can somebody please help me. I am using catalyst 12.3. GPU-Z is reporting that the drivers I am using are 8.951.0.0 but no mention of catalyst 12.3. MSI Afterburner is reporting 7.14.10.0894 and it says catalyst 12.3.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can somebody please help me. I am using catalyst 12.3. GPU-Z is reporting that the drivers I am using are 8.951.0.0 but no mention of catalyst 12.3. MSI Afterburner is reporting 7.14.10.0894 and it says catalyst 12.3.


What's your Catalyst say?

If it's current don't sweat what GPU-Z and MSI say.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alastair

No vision control center is reporting that it is the correct version


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No vision control center is reporting that it is the correct version


Don't sweat it then. Shouldn't even be an issue.









~Ceadder


----------



## TheBadBull

When I used windows 8, afterburner was convinced my 5770 was an engineering sample


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> When I used windows 8, afterburner was convinced my 5770 was an engineering sample


You shouldn't use Windows 8. It's no better than Win 7 if you aren't using touchscreen technology and you need Internet Connection to use over 3/4 of its features.









~Ceadder


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You shouldn't use Windows 8. It's no better than Win 7 if you aren't using touchscreen technology and you need Internet Connection to use over 3/4 of its features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


"When I used" in past tense.

Microsoft blocked my hotmail shortly after I registered it anyways... The UI is livable once you get used to it.

I just tried it to see how folding in it was and stuff, the only fun thing was the above mentioned.


----------



## Ceadderman

I understood what you were saying. Just pointing out for those sitting on the fence and in peril of falling into the Win 8 camp.









~Ceadder


----------



## ozlay

I have a xfx 5770 xXx that i flashed with a 6770 bios and then i overclocked the bios and flashed it runs a warm but runs like a champ at 1000mhz core 1400mhz memory









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/44ncy/


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> I have a xfx 5770 xXx that i flashed with a 6770 bios and then i overclocked the bios and flashed it runs a warm but runs like a champ at 1000mhz core 1400mhz memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/44ncy/


Cool beans, beans're cool.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ozlay:
> I have a xfx 5770 xXx that i flashed with a 6770 bios and then i overclocked the bios and flashed it runs a warm but runs like a champ at 1000mhz core 1400mhz memory
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/44ncy/


Do you think you can send me that bios please i would love to give it a try on my 5770's and i would love to try and push through the GHZ barrier!


----------



## Alastair

Just managed to push my 5770's to 990Mhz on the cores and 1400Mhz on the memory. If only I could find a bios that would allow me to play with the voltages because all this is done with stock 1.125V!


----------



## ozlay

use RBE you can change your core and memory clock and also can change voltage i think the max is 1.3 volts but i wouldent push it above 1.2 to far just make sure to change your fan speeds aswell









http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1962/TechPowerUp_Radeon_Bios_Editor_v1.28.html


----------



## Alastair

I've tried using the bios editor. It works fine with my gigabyte card but with my saphire card the voltages increase but I can't change the clock speeds with afterburner or CCC! I dunno what to do. I've tried several bios'es


----------



## Alastair

Well I'm on the verge of giving up. I am trying to change the voltage on my 5770's to get higher overclocks. I have a Sapphire 5770 (100283-3L) and a Gigabyte GVR577UD-1GD. Both have the Asus unlocked BIOS. I've tried using AB with all the voltage controls turned on and unofficial overclocking options turned on but that hasn't helped. I've also tried using the Radeon BIOS editor and it only works with the Gigabyte card. I've also tried several BIOS'es and nearly bricked them twice. I don't want to try pencil modding my card as I wouldn't even know where to start and I am scared I would brick something!
Here is a picture of the Sapphire card.


Here is the Gigabyte card.


Please could somebody help me I would like to hit 1000Mhz on the core and 1400 Mhz on the memory.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ozlay

alright to get 1000mhz plus options download RBE and ati winflash first extract winflash to a folder and then run winflash then you want to save your bios from the ati card you wish to edit once its saved exit winflash and open RBE and load the bios you just saved once thats complete then you want to go to the additional features tab and you want to go to method 2 and turn the sliders up all the way once thats done save the bios name it something other then the bios you saved earlier then once thats done load the bios you just edited and saved then click on acquire/flash button then click browse and chose the ATIWinflash.exe where ever you saved the winflash directory then check off force flash and then click flashbios and once the flash has finished it will prompt you to reboot and then click reboot if all went well you shouldnt have a limit in ati overdrive anymore and be able to overclock over the 960/1440 limit and the new limit should be 1920/2890



download ati winflash http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2107/ATI_Winflash_2.0.1.18.html
download RBE http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1962/TechPowerUp_Radeon_Bios_Editor_v1.28.html

my validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8cspw/


----------



## Alastair

Yes I've already got the unlocked Asus BIOS which takes me past the Overdrive limits. But my cards are only running at 1.125V and in order for me to push towards the 1000Mhz mark I'm going to need more voltage because I loose stability at 950Mhz. So I want to try and set my voltage to about 1.2v or above so I ca go higher. But when I use RBE to edit the BIOS voltage settings only the Gigabyte card is reporting the change in voltages. The
Sapphire card doesn't change.


----------



## Alastair

Well it looks like I won't be part of club 5770 for much longer. Thingy died and so I am going to begin the process of upgrading. Two 6790's for me please!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well it looks like I won't be part of club 5770 for much longer. Thingy died and so I am going to begin the process of upgrading. Two 6790's for me please!


That sucks man. Did you use the Auto Clock feature or did you just max it out? If you just maxed it out, here's a little hint for future reference...

If Catalyst allows you to Auto clock do it. It takes forever but it's well worth it. Once you have an idea of what your card is capable of, go up in stages by hand to get the most reliable clock. Also having experienced this myself you have to keep in mind that GPU are becoming more and more power usage conscious. Just cause you have it Overclocked doesn't mean that's a 24/7 done deal. The newer cards have a tendency to ramp down until you need the power to be responsibly energy conscious. When I clocked my 5770 I thought that it would be a 24/7 clock. Nope it was the furthest thing from it.









~Ceadder


----------



## LzbeL

Hello friends, I would do a undervolt my Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X 860/1200 ... factory comes to 1.125v, 1.0v and all others: 157/300, 400/900, etc ...

Anyone think may be stable 860/1200 to 1.0v?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LzbeL*
> 
> Hello friends, I would do a undervolt my Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X 860/1200 ... factory comes to 1.125v, 1.0v and all others: 157/300, 400/900, etc ...
> 
> Anyone think may be stable 860/1200 to 1.0v?


Yeah I'm not sure. The only way to know for sure is to actually try it. But I would gradually set in that direction. Try 1.120 first if good and stable for a substantial amount of time then go 1.115 and so on til you either find out if it's possible or to the closest stable point. 1.0v may not be enough to power the Card.









~Ceadder


----------



## prznar1

Anyone knows what uni blocks fits on 5770? i have two cards and want them to be watercooled.

I know about MCW 60 trick, but to get them from 2nd hand market is impossible.


----------



## BALAST

I got EK VGA supreme HF and it works on HD5770.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-blocks/ek-vga-supreme-hf-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## prznar1

U have any pics or could be more specific about how you installed it and on what card? ek compatibility page sais that this block is not compatible with my xfx 5770s


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> U have any pics or could be more specific about how you installed it and on what card? ek compatibility page sais that this block is not compatible with my xfx 5770s


The EK Bridge series are the best ones out there at this time. Watercooling Heatkiller is supposed to be coming out with a bridge series too, but they're being rather hush hush about the launch date and imho look better but we cannot count on the immediacy of the launch.

Some people think that it's not worth it to put on 5770 unless you're using extreme overclocks. Personally, I think it's totally worth it to rid my system of plastic GPU fans.









~Ceadder


----------



## prznar1

Bridge version or not, does not matter. I have found that to mount ek uni block on 5770 and 6770 radeons you need 6770 mounting plate
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-vga-supreme-hf-hd6770.html

Noise, noise of reference turbine cooler drives me mad....

Watercooling is alwasy worth to use ;D


----------



## ShineGraphics

Is it too late to join?

XFX Radeon HD5770
Memory clock: 1300Mhz
Core clock: 900Mhz










Not the best picture..but it's all I have at the moment.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Is it too late to join?
> 
> XFX Radeon HD5770
> Memory clock: 1300Mhz
> Core clock: 900Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture..but it's all I have at the moment.


Nope, it's never too late to join. so long as there are 5770s' there are spots to fill in the group. Welcome.









~Ceadder


----------



## YangerD

I want to add 2 monitors for a total of 3. What is the easiest way to get this done? I'm running a single 5770. It's not for gaming but more for productivity. The two monitors that I am looking to pick up do not have Display port. Am I able to run a display port to DVI? So I would use up the 2 DVI ports and one display port? Or would 2 DVI and 1 HDMI work?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I want to add 2 monitors for a total of 3. What is the easiest way to get this done? I'm running a single 5770. It's not for gaming but more for productivity. The two monitors that I am looking to pick up do not have Display port. Am I able to run a display port to DVI? So I would use up the 2 DVI ports and one display port? Or would 2 DVI and 1 HDMI work?


You can run an HDMI cable to HDMI/DVI adapter(I run one on my ASUS monitor from my 6870 as primary) the Display Port could and may use a Display Port/HDMI adapter(I'm not sure if they make one w/o Google search) and DVI to DVI connection. I am not sure if they make a DVI to HDMI out adapter, so take this with a grain of salt but you should be able to connect via two HDMI cables using adapters and 1 DVI cable.

I've heard that one of the cables requires a Power module but having never done it I cannot rightly pass along this information without including that.









I do know that 2 DVI and 1 HDMI port will work.









~Ceadder


----------



## jakjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> You can run an HDMI cable to HDMI/DVI adapter(I run one on my ASUS monitor from my 6870 as primary) the Display Port could and may use a Display Port/HDMI adapter(I'm not sure if they make one w/o Google search) and DVI to DVI connection. I am not sure if they make a DVI to HDMI out adapter, so take this with a grain of salt but you should be able to connect via two HDMI cables using adapters and 1 DVI cable.
> 
> I've heard that one of the cables requires a Power module but having never done it I cannot rightly pass along this information without including that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know that 2 DVI and 1 HDMI port will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hmmm, late on this, but the Eyfinity 3-monitor setup HAS to use a Display Port for one of the monitors.. the HDMI port shares the channel with one of the DVI ports. You can use an ACTIVE Display Port to HDMI adapter... but they are ~$100 or so. I purchased a second card (an HD6670 for about $40) to add to the desktop real estate for productivity apps. It has plenty of power for a video or spreadsheet at 720p... then you actually have 4 DVI/HDMI ports to play with (depending on the individual card layouts).. note, this is NOT a crossfire setup, so you can use unequal cards.


----------



## davcc22

hey guys ive got a 5770 god its like a the little train that cood its a beast andf best of all it only cost me $20 bfor i had the 5770 i had a geforce 7300gs and i burned it out damm this 1080p screen


----------



## FaD3R

Also think it might be late to join,
As I'm new here..
here she is


2x 5770's








No OC yet, still making sure I know what I'm doing


----------



## seanotoolestuff

I have two HD 6770s, but they are technically 5770s rebranded, can i join?


----------



## eclipsextreme

Well my xfx 5770 in my gaming rig was replaced by a 7970 but doesnt mean I pushed it aside, it is now aiding in overkill in my HTPC and doing a wonderful job at that.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaD3R*
> 
> Also think it might be late to join,
> As I'm new here..
> here she is
> 
> 
> 2x 5770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No OC yet, still making sure I know what I'm doing


Congrats on the dual 5770s. I wanted to get a 2nd but ended with another card.


----------



## FaD3R

Thanks

Yeah these are gonna be sold and become part of the 7970 fund








or maybe a 7870 X2 setup









but that's for later this year


----------



## davcc22

how come im not on the list people mabie cos i never knew of this thread lol


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> how come im not on the list people mabie cos i never knew of this thread lol


Do you have 1 or two 5770's







?


----------



## davcc22

just the 1 when gigabyte said it was ultra durable they were not wrong


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> just the 1 when gigabyte said it was ultra durable they were not wrong


Nice:thumb: I had a 6770 myself. They were good at the time


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Nice:thumb: I had a 6770 myself. They were good at the time


yeah and it runs metrolast light rather well


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> yeah and it runs metrolast light rather well


I remember mine could do 960/1250mhz


----------



## davcc22

myne can do 900/1200 but that makes no diffrence in game


----------



## davcc22

well its been a blast but i hate to say it i have mov3ed on to a whole new rig


----------



## Deni

A little late but this is my entry (4 min kombustor burn in at 1074/1444 1.25V:



Validation:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9pauc/

Photo of the card:


----------



## Deni

Is this club being updated anymore?


----------



## eroldru

I am running a very crappy edition of 5770. I think it's an OEM version. The fan is very loud and I cannot oc past 920mhz core because I get bsod. Away from all that I am very happy. A pretty good card for the money. Back in 2010 I had a Gigabyte "Batman" 5770. That was another thing completely. Super cool and quiet. I am stuck with this now, but I am happy with it. I can play most games at High anyway. Put my name on the list


----------



## eroldru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> A little late but this is my entry (4 min kombustor burn in at 1074/1444 1.25V:
> 
> 
> 
> Validation:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9pauc/
> 
> Photo of the card:


This is a very honest mod


----------



## radcountrebel

Well you can add me to the list! Proud owner of an XFX 5770 for over 3 years now. She can still take anything I throw at her at 1080p, and most of the time I don't even need to lower the settings very much. These cards are little beasts!








Even when I eventually upgrade it will have a fond place in my heart, like my 9800XT. In fact, my 5770 reminds me of the 9800XT because that was another card that punched way above it's weight a few generations longer than it should have done. ATI/AMD know how to make a good video card!


----------



## davcc22

i miss my 5770 it was awsome


----------



## Ceadderman

I just got back to my system after nearly 2 years away an I am considering selling the trusty 5770. Other than the latest AMD iterary system update this card is better than the new sub $150 cards, it truly was a heckuva performer but I moved up to 6870. And the thing still has its LT Warranty intact as I've NEVER had to RMA it with XFX. It overclocks like a dream too!









~Ceadder


----------



## synergy17

my 5770 just died a month ago

hope i can revive it by washing it with soap detergent


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synergy17*
> 
> my 5770 just died a month ago
> 
> hope i can revive it by washing it with soap detergent


Is this a joke?


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

My 5770 still pumping away, worked great for the price once I got it sorted out but I am also considering stepping up on the main machine to something a little newer.

What are the 5770 guys liking as the next step up? Don't do a ton of gaming, SC:2 would love to fire up CS:S again or BF was fun, something along those lines, lots of multiscreen/TV's, HDMI, movies. Going to put a Q9550 or so with a new SSD OS drive and a new video card and leave that machine until the newest Intel's drop a little for a big upgrade later.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> My 5770 still pumping away, worked great for the price once I got it sorted out but I am also considering stepping up on the main machine to something a little newer.
> 
> What are the 5770 guys liking as the next step up? Don't do a ton of gaming, SC:2 would love to fire up CS:S again or BF was fun, something along those lines, lots of multiscreen/TV's, HDMI, movies. Going to put a Q9550 or so with a new SSD OS drive and a new video card and leave that machine until the newest Intel's drop a little for a big upgrade later.


the 7870 is awsome lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> My 5770 still pumping away, worked great for the price once I got it sorted out but I am also considering stepping up on the main machine to something a little newer.
> 
> What are the 5770 guys liking as the next step up? Don't do a ton of gaming, SC:2 would love to fire up CS:S again or BF was fun, something along those lines, lots of multiscreen/TV's, HDMI, movies. Going to put a Q9550 or so with a new SSD OS drive and a new video card and leave that machine until the newest Intel's drop a little for a big upgrade later.
> 
> 
> 
> the 7870 is awsome lol
Click to expand...

6870s' here. Quite nice scale up from the old 5770 and still available on the bay for a reasonable deal.









~Ceadder


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

680i only has PCI-E 2.0 so no point with the 7800/7900, I see a few good deals on 6800/6600 so I will look there, thanks!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> 680i only has PCI-E 2.0 so no point with the 7800/7900, I see a few good deals on 6800/6600 so I will look there, thanks!


I'd suggest looking into if a Xeon E5450, X5460 or X5470 will work in your board (simple BIOS flash and socket mod). From there, the SSD as you mentioned. And feel free to grab a HD7800, HD7900 or R9 280 / 280x graphics card. PCIe 2.0 won't hold them back, and neither will the Xeon clocked to 3.8-4GHz or higher (same with the Q9550, but the Xeons are much MUCH cheaper).


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'd suggest looking into if a Xeon E5450, X5460 or X5470 will work in your board (simple BIOS flash and socket mod). From there, the SSD as you mentioned. And feel free to grab a HD7800, HD7900 or R9 280 / 280x graphics card. PCIe 2.0 won't hold them back, and neither will the Xeon clocked to 3.8-4GHz or higher (same with the Q9550, but the Xeons are much MUCH cheaper).


Thanks for the info, can I bug you for more?

54xx only for the 45nm, nothing newer like a 5677?
BIOS as in P33 or something completely different?

Surprised the 2.0 won't hold 3.0 back? CPU my bottleneck? Don't want to spend a bunch on these setups,

TIA!

EDIT: Ok found a pair of X5460's so can do both machines at the same time, not off to hunt bios and other info.
EDIT 2: Schweet, delidded.com was awesome and thanks for the tips, going to make that happen I think! Wonder if anyone has some 771 to 775 ribbons close to me.... Thanks!!!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'd suggest looking into if a Xeon E5450, X5460 or X5470 will work in your board (simple BIOS flash and socket mod). From there, the SSD as you mentioned. And feel free to grab a HD7800, HD7900 or R9 280 / 280x graphics card. PCIe 2.0 won't hold them back, and neither will the Xeon clocked to 3.8-4GHz or higher (same with the Q9550, but the Xeons are much MUCH cheaper).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, can I bug you for more?
> 
> 54xx only for the 45nm, nothing newer like a 5677?
> BIOS as in P33 or something completely different?
> 
> Surprised the 2.0 won't hold 3.0 back? CPU my bottleneck? Don't want to spend a bunch on these setups,
> 
> TIA!
> 
> EDIT: Ok found a pair of X5460's so can do both machines at the same time, not off to hunt bios and other info.
Click to expand...

Gigabyte 775 motherboards are by far the easiest for the "mod". They support the Xeon's right out of the box with stock BIOS's. Other boards, you may need to add the Xeon microcode to the BIOS. There's threads here on OCN that have directions.









To answer your questions.

1) Yes, X5470 is the highest you can go. X5460 being the next fastest. E5450 is better than the X5450 due to binning. They have to be LGA 771 Xeons, and basically Q9550 equivilant processors to work. So they have to be Yorkfield based processors.

2) BIOS as in, you MAY or may not have to add the Xeon microcode to an existing stock BIOS. If you need to remove microcode, you can remove something like Pentium 4's or similar.

3) PCIe 3.0 @ 8x (modern boards) = PCIe 2.0 @ 16x. My fiance runs an X5460 on a 965p motherboard with a 280x. No bottlenecks in titles that I've tested on it.

4) With 775, the CPU still really isn't a "bottleneck" if you've got a good one (Xeon / Q9550 / Q9650 @ 4GHz or higher). They're comparable to roughly FX4300 processors, and they definitely still give Phenom II processors a run for their money.

With "the mod", you'll also need 771 to 775 adapter stickers. Check the 771 to 775 threads around here for a more detailed explanation on how its done. Basically you make sure the BIOS will work with the Xeon (if it supports Q9550 chances are it'll work with a microcode update at worst). From there, you socket mod the board (cut the plastic tabs), and you attach the "mod sticker" to the bottom of the CPU. Make sure its going in correctly (since the tabs are missing). Boom, you should have a working Xeon.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Gigabyte 775 motherboards are by far the easiest for the "mod". They support the Xeon's right out of the box with stock BIOS's. Other boards, you may need to add the Xeon microcode to the BIOS. There's threads here on OCN that have directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your questions.
> 
> 1) Yes, X5470 is the highest you can go. X5460 being the next fastest. E5450 is better than the X5450 due to binning. They have to be LGA 771 Xeons, and basically Q9550 equivilant processors to work. So they have to be Yorkfield based processors.
> 
> 2) BIOS as in, you MAY or may not have to add the Xeon microcode to an existing stock BIOS. If you need to remove microcode, you can remove something like Pentium 4's or similar.
> 
> 3) PCIe 3.0 @ 8x (modern boards) = PCIe 2.0 @ 16x. My fiance runs an X5460 on a 965p motherboard with a 280x. No bottlenecks in titles that I've tested on it.
> 
> 4) With 775, the CPU still really isn't a "bottleneck" if you've got a good one (Xeon / Q9550 / Q9650 @ 4GHz or higher). They're comparable to roughly FX4300 processors, and they definitely still give Phenom II processors a run for their money.
> 
> With "the mod", you'll also need 771 to 775 adapter stickers. Check the 771 to 775 threads around here for a more detailed explanation on how its done. Basically you make sure the BIOS will work with the Xeon (if it supports Q9550 chances are it'll work with a microcode update at worst). From there, you socket mod the board (cut the plastic tabs), and you attach the "mod sticker" to the bottom of the CPU. Make sure its going in correctly (since the tabs are missing). Boom, you should have a working Xeon.


Thanks!

From another thread on OC.net;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaisabcde*
> 
> XFX nForce 680i LT SLI Bios P08 does work well with: Intel Xeon X5460 3.16GHz 12M Cache FSB 1333 LGA771 SLANP. The bios report properly the cpu. =)


So I think I will give it a whirl! Appreciate the help.


----------



## BrandonCassie

Nobody has a 5770 in 2015?
Card still holding up somewhat strong after 5 years+, BIOS edited & re-flashed, running @ 940MHZ clock & 1325MHZ memory.
Made a few gameplay videos with it running fairly recent titles, this is what it's capable of still.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yup, mine is still going strong in my mother's system. Although it's no longer OC'ed and doesn't get used for gaming.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tony2k

Can I oc my XFX 5770 modding vbios with Redeon bios editor? I tried but standard cloch GPU/RAM don't change...


----------



## Ceadderman

U am wondering if I require the power adapter to get HDMI to work in Single card.

I delidded my CPU and am away from my DVI capable monitor. So I tried to fire it up with my AGP only TV. Oops. So I tried with HDMI and no picture. System was on and seems to be okay, but no pic has me









I applied a HDMI adapter block to the first DVI port and nothing.









~Ceadder


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Oh man. I miss you guys







5770, 6770 Crossfire. The good ol' days.


----------



## Ceadderman

Anyone have any idea what XFX is replacing 5770 with these days?

My 5770 HD Radeon card is looking like it's needing to be RMA'ed. With no AC support, it black screens at the drop of a hat not even 10 minutes into games that it would play without issue in the past. I'm pretty sure that I could solve this by applying new TIM and TIM strips, but I'd rather not fiddle with the Lifetime warranty and simply RMA on a positive note.









~Ceadder


----------



## newbile

i tossed it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbile*
> 
> i tossed it.












Tossed what?









Your lunch?

Your Salad?

Your XFX 5770?

Coulda got a new card if it was the latter.


















~Ceadder


----------



## newbile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lunch?
> 
> Your Salad?
> 
> Your XFX 5770?
> 
> Coulda got a new card if it was the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


i had money and i was finished buying the 880k


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lunch?
> 
> Your Salad?
> 
> Your XFX 5770?
> 
> Coulda got a new card if it was the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had money and i was finished buying the 880k
Click to expand...

And yet you coulda had two cards insteada one.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Finally RMA'ed 5770 and getting an XFX R7 360 in return. At least the 360 is a 2GB card. lol 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------

